#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > World News >  >  Fossil Fuel Alternatives

## S Landreth

The more fossil fuel you use, the more expensive it gets. The more renewable energy you use, the cheaper it gets.

It’s simple, fossil fuels are being depleted and we need to change our sources for energy.

I am (others are welcome) going to update this thread with news/technology highlighting any advances in reducing our use of fossil fuels. I’ll try to cover everything from green homes, wind/solar/hydro power, energy efficient/electric vehicles and anything else I find while perusing the net.

I’ll start off with something I am sure most of us would enjoy owning (if it was not priced so high).

Telsa Model S




Or maybe if you have a little more to spend, a Rimac Concept One (305 kph) with a starting price of 980,000 (US).


I was motivated to start this thread because of some recent news events related to fossil fuels and Climate Change.

Exxon Mobil gave a cease-and-desist order to Comcast, forcing the cable provider to pull an ad about climate change from Fox News' coverage of the State of the Union address in some areas, according to a press release from one of the groups responsible for the ad.

Last week, the Kansas House Education Committee introduced a bill that mandates teachers question the scientific basis of global warming, becoming the latest state to take up one of American Legislative Exchange Council’s “model bills” aiming to misrepresent climate change in schools.

And one local story,…. The move followed the Cabinet’s resolution on February 19 to have all government units cut down their electricity consumption, ahead of a possible electricity shortage in April.: https://teakdoor.com/living-in-thaila...re-raised.html (Thailand : Govt House's temperature raised)

The choice is easy. Do you want to see more of this


or this

----------


## the dogcatcher

Frankly this is all bullshit.
How long do the batteries last and how much does it cost to replace them.
Still have to burn fossil fuels to recharge them.
The planet is a finite resource, when it's fucked it's fucked.. end of.
Even solar power is not completely sustainable.
Let's all drive V8s and be done with it.

----------


## Boon Mee

Is that another one of Obama's boondogles?

The car American taxpayers funded to be manufactured in Europe?

'Green Energy' is still a long way off in any event.  Wind farms slaughtering birds and so forth...

----------


## Norton

> The planet is a finite resource, when it's fucked it's fucked.. end of.


Can be no argument it is finite. How finite is debatable.

Alternative energy sources are for the moment impracticable financially or as you say in the case of batteries require fossil fuels to charge and manufacture.

For the near term reduction of fossil fuel use by way of improved gas mileage, cleaner more efficient application of fuels used to generate electricity and conservation of energy use need to continue. None of these measures will change the fact fossil fuels are finite.

Hence makes sense to invest in alternate sources. Advances in alternative fuel technology will in future make for viable alternatives to fossil fuels. Might take 100 years but people then will look back at how primitive our current methods of energy generation.

Weaning ourselves off fossil fuels has another big value. Countries will no longer be at the mercy of those who supply fossil fuels.

----------


## Jesus Jones

I don't believe in the man made theory at all, yet I believe I'm more greener than many preachers.  LPG, LED lighting around the home, collect rainwater to wash the cars, recycle used stuff, I don't buy into the 6 month updating, atmospheric water generator (Standard Filtration too) and partial solar power.

Go on SL, what do you do?

----------


## Zooheekock

There's no future for sports cars without fossil fuels. 

It's pure fantasy to think anything approaching the current social/cultural/economic set up is going to continue with just a few solar cells and wind turbines substituted for coal-fired power stations. It's not even clear that without fossil fuels, renewables make any sense. Could you bootstrap a society up on renewables alone? It seems highly problematic.

Aside from the problems with base-load, one of the real killers with renewables is their generally low energy return on energy invested (EROEI). If you're spending a gallon of oil to get a gallon out of the ground, obviously you're not going anywhere. If the same gallon gets three gallons out of the ground, then you have a little surplus which you can use to process the oil and maybe there'll be enough left over to start to use a primitive tractor to help plough. If you're getting 10 gallons out of the ground by using that one gallon, you can get some kind of semi-advanced civilization with a little social specialization going, etc. Hydro has a high EROEI but most renewables have pretty low EROEI - corn ethanol is close to 1 so it's just shifting energy around (and creating problems in the process) rather than making any more actually available. PV is about 6 or 7, wind has a return of 15-20. Coal on the other hand, is around 80, an oil from the big Saudi fields is around 100. (That's from memory - I can't remember the exact figures now.)

Without the kind of surplus energy we get from fossil fuels, complex social systems, wide-ranging distribution networks and mass consumerism are extremely unlikely to survive in their current forms. The extent to which this is happening now is hard to discern but new oil fields have dramatically lower EROEI than the huge fields we've been relying on; Canadian tar sends have an EROEI of only 3 or 4 and a lot of tight oil and ultra deep fields which fantasists think are going to save America's bacon aren't a lot better.

That's not to say we shouldn't develop these technologies. That's all there is so we haven't got much choice but don't make the mistake of thinking a society can change its primary energy source without at the same time undergoing revolutionary changes itself.

----------


## palexxxx

I have been following the Tesla (you have Telsa in your link) car for a few years now.  The first picture that you post is the sedan version,  they originally came out with a sports car version (see on youtube for a video of Jay Leno driving it)  the body of which I think was built by Lotus.

----------


## S Landreth

Estonia launches national car-charging network


165 charging points around the country will use direct current to charge cars in less than 30 minutes

Estonias reputation as one of the most wired-up countries in Europe has been boosted further with the opening of what is being billed as the worlds first nationwide electric car charging network.

The sparsely populated Baltic state with a population of just 1.3 million hopes the 165 fast chargers will overcome the chicken and egg problem facing the take-up of electric cars worldwide.

The network of charging points, which was opened officially on Wednesday but has been running for several months, uses direct current (DC) to charge cars in less than 30 minutes, rather than the alternating current (AC) technology used by most of the UKs more than 3,000 points which can take up eight hours to recharge a cars battery.

There are believed to be around 650 electric cars in Estonia, more than 500 of which were Mitsubishi i-MiEVs given to social workers by the government in 2011. Motorists can get grants of up to 18,000 (£15,700) off electric cars, compared to the £5,000 cap for the UKs electric car grant. The average full price for a new electric car is around £30,000.




> I have been following the Tesla (you have Telsa in your link) car for a few years now.  The first picture that you post is the sedan version,  they originally came out with a sports car version (see on youtube for a video of Jay Leno driving it) the body of which I think was built by Lotus.


When starting the thread I thought about opening it up with the Tesla Model S and the Tesla Roadster.

Tesla Roadster


But I thought the Rimac looked so much nicer.




> Go on SL, what do you do?


Believe it or not, this thread is not about me. But if you must know I try to do my part, personally and with the few different companies I still help manage.

----------


## Jesus Jones

^Fair enough, didn't mean to sound like a smart arse.

What started out as an innocent test drive and review of the 2013 Motor Trend “Car Of The Year,” the Tesla Model S has suddenly become the center of controversy after the test vehicle ran out of fuel on its drive from Washington to Boston.


(Photo: teslamotors.com) 
Tesla CEO Elon Musk said the New York Times reviewer did not follow the instructions and, thus, ran out of gas before his road trip ended.
RELATED



The New York Times’ reviewer John M. Broder said he had “creeping range anxiety” during his entire drive, and believes the cold weather is what ultimately doomed his trip before he could arrive at his final destination. Tesla Motors and its CEO Elon Musk have vocally refuted the New York Times’ claims, calling them “bogus” and “ridiculous,” citing the vehicle’s own data logs that show excessive speeding and an unplanned detour through “downtown” Manhattan, which was not agreed on for the initial test drive.

Tesla Model S Review Controversy: Can Elon Musk Vanquish The Electric Car Stigma?

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Just last week I connected up my wind generator on my  sail boat. 10Knots of wind and 15.5 volts pushing about 10amps into my 440AMP HOUR BATTERY BANK. Now I also have 2x 100watt solar panels, plus a towed generstor which can give me another 15 amps.

With my new little 100quart (american measure) small fridge with its very effienct german cooling I an self sufficient off the grid! Burt will have cold beers until we run out!!!! We will a fuel capacity of 40 gallons and a 4000 mile first leg coming up I am reckoning with 100 to 400 miles per gallon. O ya I have a water maker as well so I can stay out their for a long time. Well unless we sink. Which is not beyond the realms of possibility as I have done all the work.

Please send money for a life-raft to.............

----------


## Zooheekock

> Estonias reputation as one of the most wired-up countries in Europe has  been boosted further with the opening of what is being billed as the  worlds first nationwide electric car charging network.


And where does that electricity come from? It's not delivered by fairies - the vast majority comes from burning fossil fuels. There are advantages to using electric cars but you're not really solving many problems by buying a fancy new car. And in fact, by giving people the illusion of this being green, it can make matters worse by sanctioning environmentally-damaging behaviour (people think 'I've bought an electric car so it's OK if I take a holiday in the Seychelles).

----------


## Takeovers

Hi S Landeth

Nice thread. I will green you as soon as I can.

About electric cars. I don't see them as the solution to our transport problems. They are OK for the City but not for sparsely populated areas with longer distances. So we will need some alternative fuel for combustion engines too.

BTW Elon Musk is aware of the problem sourcing of power for charging his cars. This is why he founded Solar City too for producing solar power.

Ethanol from fossil fuel is indeed very inefficient. From sugarcane like in Brazil is somewhat better but still not good enough.

Return on energy for photovoltaic. You cannot easily give figures on that. It depends on many variables. Putting solar panels on roofs in Germany is very inefficient with our climate and other restrictions. Putting them into deserts is much better witht their light intensity and sunshine hours. That's the way to go. Also more modern  cells are much more efficient and need less energy to produce so the numbers are much better. They are one way to go. 

One major problem with renewables in general and solar in particular is availability when needed. We need a global grid that gets energy from where it is produced to where it is needed. Or we need efficient storage. Batteries are not efficient enough. Or best both a grid and storage. These problems are solvable but not yet solved.

BTW the maniac who founded Tesla is the same man who also founded and now runs my favorite space venture SpaceX. His stated goal is to make humanity a space faring and multi planet species. His particular goal is make colonization of Mars happen. When asked he said, he wants to die on Mars, just not on impact. :Smile:

----------


## Sailing into trouble

At the moment many of the "new cars" are not environmentally friendly. That will come latter. It is a new technology. Think about it like the new hybrids are Ford T's. major breakthrough, but bloody crude machines compared to 100 years later. 

Face the reality of the Northern Icecaps melting and releasing the methane that has been frozen into the earth since the last ice age. We change or our childrens chlldren will die. It is happening now. We have to change. 

Now the mega powerful, the oil barons will not want this but even they will face the same extinction as us. The climate is changing rapidly, we have to move now today, or else there will be no tomorrow

----------


## Necron99

I will happily stand corrected by someone who knows, but batteries are made from rare earth metals. I doubt there exists enough of these metals to provide batteries for all the  cars currently in use?
Electric may have niche uses but its a dead end.
Hydrogen cells are the future of personal transport.

----------


## woolyback

read an article that said there were more co2 s produced making an electric car if you add the co2 s for the recharging it uses more than a normal car would over its life .

hope that makes sense

----------


## Takeovers

> Hydrogen cells are the future of personal transport.


The problem there is storing the Hydrogen. No lightweight method available. Suggestion is storing Methane and get the hydrogen out of it. But you could then burn the Methane directly.




> hope that makes sense


No, it doesn't. Modern batteries have many load cycles. Their materials can be recycled efficiently too. No waste of energy in that setup.




> batteries are made from rare earth metals


Rare earth metals are not as rare as their name suggests. The present shortage is artificial as the Chinese have pushed everybody else out of the market with low prices and then produced that shortage.

All of the above do not mean I am a great fan of electric cars. They have their uses but cannot replace combustion engines completely.

----------


## woolyback

> Originally Posted by Necron99
> 
> Hydrogen cells are the future of personal transport.
> 
> 
> The problem there is storing the Hydrogen. No lightweight method available. Suggestion is storing Methane and get the hydrogen out of it. But you could then burn the Methane directly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


except making them were s the all the stuff come from . all over world add that to the co2s

----------


## Umbuku

> Calleja has developed a lighting system that requires no electricity for power. Instead it draws CO2  from the atmosphere and uses it to produce light as well as oxygen as a  byproduct. The key ingredient to this eco-friendly light? Algae.




Biochemist creates CO2-eating light that runs on algae | Geek-Cetera | Geek.com

----------


## Rainfall

> At the moment many of the "new cars" are not environmentally friendly. That will come latter. It is a new technology. Think about it like the new hybrids are Ford T's. major breakthrough, but bloody crude machines compared to 100 years later.


Electric engines predate combustion engines, and propelled more cars in the early years of the automobile than gas or Diesel motors. What if there were no oil? We might have roads with electricity supply installed in them, cables and contacts, much like for trams or trains, but underneath. No batteries. An electric engine producing 1,000hp and 1,000 Nm of torque is a lot simpler, smaller, lighter, durable, and cheaper than a combustion engine of the same power. We could go at 300 mph routinely, if we had not taken the wrong turn with oil.

----------


## Takeovers

> We could go at 300 mph routinely, if we had not taken the wrong turn with oil.


What do you propose as the source of power then? Coal?

----------


## Rainfall

Wind, water, solar, geothermal. Enough to replace coal many times over. The planet get's more energy from the sun in a couple of hours, than is produced by burning fossils in a year.

----------


## Takeovers

> Wind, water, solar, geothermal. Enough to replace coal many times over. The planet get's more energy from the sun in a couple of hours, than is produced by burning fossils in a year.


That's right. But you know that the investment to do it would be astronomical. There are also technical and political obstacles. The produced energy would not be there at the time and place where it is needed. To effectively use it you would need a worldwide grid to get the energy to the place where it is needed at the moment. That would include production and transit in politically instable regions.

----------


## Zooheekock

> Wind, water, solar, geothermal. Enough to replace coal many times over.  The planet get's more energy from the sun in a couple of hours, than is  produced by burning fossils in a year.


Yes but it's diffuse and therefore to a large degree unusable, at least if you're trying to support the massively energy-intense social and economic systems we've been stupid enough to saddle ourselves with. And as Takeovers says, the capital required for these kinds of infrastructure transformations is enormous and capital formation has been having something of a rough time in the last 5 years.

----------


## Necron99

We don't have energy production problems.
We have storage and transport problems, and oil, at present is the most efficient and practical storage medium we have.
If you want to be green, you would do less damage by buying a second hand v8 than causing, by your market influence, a new electric car to be built.

This car, why is it called a Tesla?, should really be an Edison shouldn't it? DC powered motors aren't they?

----------


## Rainfall

Electricity travels at almost the speed of light. It's there when there is a grid, and you turn the switch. The transport of oil and coal is somewhat laborious, though. Oil comes for the most part from politically unstable regions. The costs of the railway, road, channel, and pipeline networks were astronomical as well, and far more expensive mile for mile than electricity lines. There is no technical obstacle, and the political ones are the oil and coal industries. And the consumer who needs a grotesquely overpowered and overweight car for his ego.

Most people pay more for gas than for electricity, and the price increases for gas and diesel have been greater than for electricity for what, forever? Think what you could save if you were not forced to use gas.

----------


## Necron99

Your talking about transport.
What about storage? How do you store solar power so it can be used at times of low production?
There will probably be a time when the collectors are in space and the energy is zapped back by microwave or laser, obviating incinsistant production issues. But that's some way off.

----------


## Takeovers

> Electricity travels at almost the speed of light. It's there when there is a grid, and you turn the switch.


Yes but you need a global grid that spans the whole world east-west so there is always production going on. It would be a little difficult to fit America and Australia into that grid. A grid spanning Europe, Asia and Africa is easier. Always presuming that there would be no political problems with instable regions.

I agree with your comment about overpowered and overweight cars.  :Smile: 

And for many purposes, like the chemical industry we still need carbohydrates. But that would be ok, we don't need to get consumption to zero, I believe.

----------


## S Landreth

Wind Power


Siemens Government Technologies will construct the largest wind project ever undertaken by the US federal government, and electricity from the wind turbines will account for more than 60 percent of the electricity needs of the Pantex nuclear facility. If Pantex and nuclear facility dont ring a bell, well, we had to look it up, too. Its a high security installation near Amarillo, Texas, run by an agency of the Department of Energy called the National Nuclear Security Administration (NNSA), which conducts a set of interlocking missions related to nuclear weapons security and emergency response.

Why a nuclear facility needs help from wind power

In a word, money. Unencumbered by the safety issues and water resource issues that have been bedeviling the nuclear power industry, wind energy is rapidly proving to be an economical choice in wind-rich states like Texas.

The wind farm will be built with no up-front cost to NNSA, under the kind of power purchase agreement that is becoming commonplace in the solar industry, and it will provide the Pantex Plant with an average of $2.9 million annually in savings over the life of its 20-year contract.

The wind farm, which is actually located on about 1,500 acres of federal property just east of the Pantex Plant, will be composed of five 2.3 megawatt turbines and will generate about 45 million kWh of electricity annually.

As an important side benefit, the wind farm will also serve as a research site for NNSAs education partner, Texas Tech University, which was recently selected as the site of the Department of Energys new wind turbine test facility, the Scaled Wind Farm Technology.: Siemens Will Build Biggest Wind Farm Ever for Federal Government

Last year Siemens completed the Griffin Wind Farm project in Scotland.

Siemens has announced the successful completion of the Griffin wind power farm, located approximately 19 miles northwest of Perth in the Scottish Highlands. The wind power farm has a capacity of 156 MW and is expected to generate enough power to supply over 80,000 homes.: Siemens UK - Siemens completes Griffin wind farm project in the Highlands


SSE - Griffin

----------


## sabang

Big Oil and the Auto industry are often painted as the demons in this global warming thing. Big Oil certainly does not help this perception by being the main funders of bogus climate change denial 'science'- although even here, we should be careful not to paint with too broad a brush either. Koch Industries and Exxon Mobil are the biggest individual culprits.

To take such a one eyed view though, is to deny the considerable technological progress that has already been made in these industries. Back in JD Rockefellers day, the waste and pollution from the oil industry was spectacular, truly spectacular- whole rivers on fire, burning off the 'waste' from oil refining. A lot of this 'waste' we now call petrol, or gasoline- ethanol to the more technically minded. Industry and households had no use for anything lighter than paraffin/kerosine back then- or maybe you now call that avgas. LPG- Fuggedabatit, just burnt at the welllhead. Actually, much of it still is. Similarly, how much more efficiency does a motor vehicle derive from it's fuel source now, and how much less pollution does it produce, compared to a vintage car?

Thing is, many of these demonised 'polluting industries' are also at the forefront of research to develop cleaner, more efficient energy technologies. Pure profit motive, nothing more. Don't ask me why, but it is really only BP that bothers to remind us of that (umm, lets ferget about that small Gulf spill :mid: )- although Chevron now has a nice green floral logo.

----------


## David557

I'm happy to hear renewable energy is gaining traction no matter what the motivation. I wish more people were aware of the fact that its getting cheaper to generate their own electricity. Some people are even taking themselves off the grid altogether now. There are some great guides out there on how to do this, some of which are listed on this site www.diyenergyreview.com if youre interested?

----------


## Rainfall

People also take note to what extend they are lied to. The right-wing nuts can twaddle all day long about Solyndra, and the evils of subsidies for renewable energy. Reality is different.

"The global _fossil fuel subsidies_ were $523 billion and renewable energy _subsidies_ $88 billion in 2011." Energy subsidies - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Imagine what kind of grid you could build with $523 billion. Probably several times around the world.

People are fed up to watch Exxon, Chevron, BP, Shell, Total etc making profits in excess of $30 billion per year each, and don't even pay a penny of taxes. That's unconcealed robbery of us, and our governments. Well, they are complicit with it.

They are also fed up with the lie that supply and demand make the price of oil. In reality, speculation on oil alone adds more than 20% to the price of gas. In the case of the US, $600 a year per average household. Speculation seen adding $600 to your gas bill - Oct. 13, 2011

It's not about global warming. We don't even have to talk about the other damage to the environment. That fossil fuels are a massive liability on the economy, and the wealth of each of us does the job just fine.

----------


## S Landreth

Solar Power  From subsidized to sustainable in 2014


Deutsche Bank just released new analyses concluding that global solar market will become sustainable on its own terms by the end of 2014, no longer needing subsidies to continue performing.

The German-based bank said that rooftop solar is looking especially robust, and sees strong demand in solar markets in India, China, Britain, Germany, India, and the United States. As a result, Deutsche Bank actually increased its forecast for solar demand in 2013 to 30 gigawatts  a 20 percent increase over 2012.

Heres Renew Economy with a summary of Deutsche Bankss logic:

The key for Deutsche is the emergence of unsubsidised markets in many key countries. It points, for instance, to India, where despite delays in the national solar program, huge demand for state based schemes has produced very competitive tenders, in the [12 cents per kilowatt hour] range. Given the countrys high solar radiation profile and high electricity prices paid by industrial customers, it says several conglomerates are considering large scale implementation of solar for self consumption.

Grid parity has been reached in India even despite the high cost of capital of around 10-12 percent, Deutsche Bank notes, and also despite a slight rise  in module prices of [3 to 5 cents per kilowatt] in recent months (good for manufacturers).

Italy is another country that appears to be at grid parity, where several developers are under advanced discussions to develop unsubsidized projects in Southern Italy. Deutsche Bank says that for small commercial enterprises that can achieve 50 percent or more self consumption, solar is competitive with grid electricity in most parts of Italy, and commercial businesses in Germany that have the load profile to achieve up to 90 percent self consumption are also finding solar as an attractive source of power generation.

Deutsche bank says demand expected in subsidised markets such as Japan and the UK, including Northern Ireland, is expected to be strong, the US is likely to introduce favourable legislation, including giving solar installations the same status as real estate investment trusts, strong pipelines in Africa and the Middle east, and unexpectedly strong demand in countries such as Mexico and Caribbean nations means that its forecasts for the year are likely to rise.

As Renew Economy also points out, this is the third report in the past month anticipating a bright future for the global solar market: UBS released a report that concluded an unsubsidized solar revolution was in the works, Thanks to significant cost reductions and rising retail tariffs, households and commercial users are set to install solar systems to reduce electricity bills  without any subsidies. And Macquarie Group argued that costs for rooftop solar in Germany have fallen so far that even with subsidy cuts solar installations could continue at a torrid pace.

Here in America, solar power installations boomed over the course of 2011 and 2012, even as the price of solar power systems continued to plunge. To a large extent, the American solar boom has been driven by third party leasing agreements  which are heavily involved in rooftop installation.

Meanwhile, on the international scene, the cost of manufacturing solar panels in China is expected to drop to an all-new low of 42 cents per watt in 2015, and power generated from solar is predicted to undercut that produced by both coal and most forms of natural gas within a decade.

Solar Report Stunner: Unsubsidized 'Grid Parity Has Been Reached In India', Italy--With More Countries Coming in 2014

----------


## ENT

Great news.    :Smile: 

It was only a few months ago that some TD members were ridiculing the alternative energy systems coming on line, and now some of them have reversed their stance.

Ah, well, welcome aboard, wankers.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Great news. 
> 
> It was only a few months ago that some TD members were ridiculing the alternative energy systems coming on line, and now some of them have reversed their stance.


 
Only because they might see a possible profit and investment incentive.

Saving the world is big business.

----------


## draco888

> They are also fed up with the lie that supply and demand make the price of oil. In reality, speculation on oil alone adds more than 20% to the price of gas. In the case of the US, $600 a year per average household. Speculation seen adding $600 to your gas bill - Oct. 13, 2011


What a suprise the Consumer Federation of America is saying consumers are paying too much for energy and evil speculators are to blame! Interesting that they have been able to calculate the speculator premium to precisely as well!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dead Metal

Cooling Towers 8 of them with 1 black top smoke stack

That's called Steam.

These stupid things are a waste of money. Cost a fortune to build, if its too windy can't work, if its not windy enough don't work. Maintenance cost is through the roof and constant.

----------


## Takeovers

> Cooling Towers 8 of them with 1 black top smoke stack





> That's called Steam.


Black smoke stack on cooling towers. Oh my!

It is condensed water droplets. They can look dark like clouds that are also just water.




> These stupid things are a waste of money. Cost a fortune to build, if its too windy can't work, if its not windy enough don't work. Maintenance cost is through the roof and constant.


Again oh my! 

They are not cheap, true. But the modern ones are quite low in maintenance and produce a lot of power. Their problem is that they don't always produce power and not always at the time it is needed. Over any sufficiently large area though and connected to a grid of continental scale there is always wind production going on. They are not THE solution but can be part of it.

----------


## Yasojack

world govt's are never going to go renewable to much revenue collected from oil gas coal etc.

There are many alternatives available that would help many farming communities around the world, that are sustainable as well.

----------


## Yasojack

Viaspace : Giant King Grass Information

here's one such alternative.

----------


## pseudolus

Daft putting off the inevitable - Nuclear in massive numbers ASAP (including Iran). Electric cars and everything else. That young lad the other day who devised a completely safe mini nuclear power station good for a town - genius; that's the way forward.

----------


## Rural Surin

> world govt's are never going to go renewable to much revenue collected from oil gas coal etc.
> 
> There are many alternatives available that would help many farming communities around the world, that are sustainable as well.


Community, sustainability, and substance isn't important, Jack.

Profit-mongering is.

So-called alternative energy models will certainly fall under the rule of _them_ before long.

----------


## Yasojack

Viaspace : Biomass Versus Fossil Fuels, Solar and Wind

----------


## VocalNeal

We all have to use less. Anything else is window dressing! 

Even in British Columbia where the majority of the power is hydro they still buy coal-fired power for the US. Why? Because real electric power cannot be stored so hydro cannot cope with peaks it can only be used for base loading. 

Tesla and all that rubbish? There is insufficient energy produced in the world to power all the cars if they were electric.

----------


## hazz

Biogas is an interesting one. the material thats used will to so degree undergo anaerobic fermentation in the environment releasing methane and carbon dioxide. in the short term, about 100 years, methane is 20 times more potent than carbon dioxide as a greenhouse gas.

I would argue that this is something that should be factored into biomass. that some of this methane thats being captured and burnt, is being kept out of the environment and that this should be factored into the co2 emissions of biogas.

likewise for gas generated electricity, when the gas comes from fragging.... which is quite leaky. I suspect that the lower emissions of co2 from gas derived electricity compared to coal, could evaporate if one factored in the contribution from all that leaking methane.

ENT we were ridiculing you simply because your electrolysing of water with a cars alternator in order to power the engine which runs the alternator.... was fundamentally flawed and only worthy of ridicule. 
Whilst the system can create improved efficiency in the engine, its only because of the water that contaminates the hydrogen causes the engine to run more efficiently at the cost of fucking it into an early grave.. no a problem for WWII bombers, but a big one for domestic cars. Ahhr wait I forgot you live an alternate reality where the second law of thermodynamics is advisory rather than mandatory..

BTW there is one company in thailand selling equipment to process biogas for use in CNG cars/trucks

----------


## hazz

> Even in British Columbia where the majority of the power is hydro they still buy coal-fired power for the US. Why? Because real electric power cannot be stored so hydro cannot cope with peaks it can only be used for base loading.


usually its the other way round. coal power stations take many hours to warm up and go online. hydro power stations can go online and provide power in 10's of seconds.

A good example being Dinorwig pumped storage power statstion in wales. It stores waste base load electricity from the night time operation of nuclear power stations (which cannot economically vary their load) to pump water into a storage lake. This water is then used to provide short term electricity during TV adverts and sudden generating losses.

If hydro in british colmbis cannot cope with peak demands, I would suggest thats its because they don't have idling turbines on the hydro powerplants to bring online for teak demand. That could be becuase they cannot fit the extra turbines into the dams or these things are just too expensive to have idling waiting for peak periods.

----------


## Cujo

> This water is then used to provide short term electricity during TV adverts and sudden generating losses.


 What on earth does that mean?

----------


## hazz

at the time that the station was designed and bult, we had 3 tv stations only one of which had adverts. there wasa issue with millions of people using the advertising breaks to pop into the kitchen and make a cup of tea. This would add demand to the national grid in the high hundreds of MW's for 5-10 minutes. the same at the end of the programs too.

As for generating losses, I mean, when a power station stops providing power to the grid because something's broken.

----------


## ENT

> ENT we were ridiculing you simply because your electrolysing of water with a cars alternator in order to power the engine which runs the alternator.... was fundamentally flawed and only worthy of ridicule. 
> Whilst the system can create improved efficiency in the engine, its only because of the water that contaminates the hydrogen causes the engine to run more efficiently at the cost of fucking it into an early grave.. no a problem for WWII bombers, but a big one for domestic cars. Ahhr wait I forgot you live an alternate reality where the second law of thermodynamics is advisory rather than mandatory..


Another one of your "shoot the messenger" posts. From a guy who doesn't know his periodic tables and claims the fluorine is an essential nutrient, your hazey alternate reality, Hazz- ard.

The two hydrogen powered cars I set up in Chiangmai are still operating well, no problems, the motors haven't crapped out and both still saving 30% fuel running on one alternator/ engine.

Your theories don't match reality, so go check with NASA about LH with LOX, go check with any hydrogen powered vehicle company. They have news for you.

----------


## ENT

Getting away from hydrogen fueled internal combustion motors, hydrogen fuel cell powered vehicles, including hybrids have been in use for a while.
*
Hyundai's latest announcement on hydrogen cars.*

Hyundai Motor Co. announced Tuesday that it has become the first company to begin mass production of a hydrogen fuel cell-powered vehicle, with a goal of having the first cars hit European streets early next month.

                                The company plans to lease 15 of its ix35 vehicles to the Municipality of Copenhagen, Denmark, over the next few months and wants to get 1,000 of its vehicles on the road by 2015. Those vehicles will be leased to private companies and governments.* Hyundai hopes to start selling the car to consumers sometime in 2015.*

 Frank Ahrens, vice president of global corporate communications with the company, says the rollout is starting in Europe because they have a better hydrogen gas station infrastructure in place. With prices per vehicle in the "upper $100,000s per car," the ix35—which emits only water vapor as its exhaust—is too expensive for general consumers right now, he says. The company hopes to bring the* price of hydrogen cell cars down to about $50,000 by the time they're ready to sell to consumers.*

 "Is this the ultimate car of the future, we don't know, but we think it'll be one of them," he says. "We think it's time to get these out on the road and in front of people's faces."

Fuel cell vehicles use hydrogen gas combined with oxygen from the environment to create electricity in what is known as the fuel cell stack, which then powers a quiet electric motor. The only waste product is water vapor or a few water droplets.* 

The Department of Energy notes that* *fuel cell vehicles "have the potential to significantly reduce our dependence on foreign oil and lower harmful emissions that contribute to climate change.*"

 Hyundai has been developing its hydrogen fuel cell technology since 1998, but until recently cars powered by the technology would have cost more than $1 million. Experts say the long-promised technology could *one day replace internal combustion engines,* but public concerns about *safety* and *government indecision* about which alternative fuel vehicle would be most appropriate for the U.S. market have* slowed things down.*

 "Battery makers and fuel cell makers have faced a challenge where every two years *the media* or* the government switches the flavor of the month. First it was batteries, then fuel cells, then it was ethanol,"* says David Friedman, deputy director of the Union of Concerned Scientists' Clean Vehicles Program. "That created a lot of market uncertainty for companies—funding has gone up and down as public perceptions have gone up and down."
https://www.evernote.com/pub/view/ds...7-4dd9215cf5a4

----------


## draco888

> Great news.   
> 
> It was only a few months ago that some TD members were ridiculing the alternative energy systems coming on line, and now some of them have reversed their stance.
> 
> Ah, well, welcome aboard, wankers.


Yet another angry man. What's the point? Is it the forum that makes you angry or are you angry all of the time? If the former there is a simple answer. Unless you enjoy being angry?  :Smile:

----------


## Umbuku

> Close on heels of commencing use of wastelands in northern districts and rooftops in towns and cities, Gujarat is set to potentially use the existing 19,000 km-long network of Narmada canals across the State for setting up solar panels to generate power.
> ..........
> The pilot project will generate 16 lakh units of clean energy per annum and also prevent evaporation of 90 lakh litres of water annually from the canal, an official told Business Line here on Monday. The concept will, therefore, tackle two of the challenges simultaneously by providing energy and water security.


http://www.thehindubusinessline.com/...?homepage=true

----------


## FlyFree

Why does one hear so little about geothermal. Seems to me the way forward. Expensive to drill in areas where one has to go deep, but then so is nuclear.

Seems to me this is where the focus ought to be. Wind, wave etc. is just a patchwork of scratching along the surface.

----------


## Umbuku

Geodynamics - Our Projects

This project has been around for ten years now but has been gaining ground and enough funding to expand and prove it's viability. What is holding it back is an unwilling government to invest in the infrastructure for the power lines and transformer stations the project would need to be able to deliver power to the east coast. 

Geothermal heat mining has the drawback that the heat does eventually run out from the buried igneous formations. The Innamincka project estimates 30-50 years supply of a quarter of Australia's current annual energy usage.

----------


## S Landreth

> Close on heels of commencing use of wastelands in northern districts and rooftops in towns and cities, Gujarat is set to potentially use the existing 19,000 km-long network of Narmada canals across the State for setting up solar panels to generate power.
> ..........
> The pilot project will generate 16 lakh units of clean energy per annum and also prevent evaporation of 90 lakh litres of water annually from the canal, an official told Business Line here on Monday. The concept will, therefore, tackle two of the challenges simultaneously by providing energy and water security.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Business Line : Industry & Economy / Government & Policy : Now, Gujarat to cover Narmada canals with solar panels!


Great find! Good idea about placing the panels over the canal to save (some of) the water from evaporating.


____________________________________________

Stealing an update from Mids thread (since its local): https://teakdoor.com/thailand-and-asi...wer-plant.html

Sonnedix Group announces that it has reached over 100 megawatts of operating PV capacity with the completion of a 9.5MW solar plant in the Mae Chan district in Chiang Rai northern Thailand.

The solar power plant is the largest built to date in northern Thailand, and was constructed by Assyce Fotovoltaica and Ch. Karnchang Group using 41,000 REC solar modules and 16 ABB inverters.

Long term bank debt was provided by Krung Thai Bank on a non recourse project finance basis.

We intend to pursue our growth in Thailand and Asia as one of its leading independent solar power producers. As Solar PV Power in Thailand keeps growing, considering the local community requirements is a key element to a successful integration, said Sonnedix Chairman, Mr. Franck Constant.

Regardless of our growth, we cannot forget our environment, and giving back to the community is an important and necessary pledge to our long-term relationship.

Sonnedix is committed to its global Corporate Social Responsibility Initiative which invests in education, quality of life and good neighbor programs tailored to each plant it develops. In Thailand, Sonnedix Solar is currently donating and installing PV solar systems at local schools.

The Chiang Rai Solar Plant can supply enough electricity to meet the annual needs of about 7,200 average Thai homes. It is expected to generate more than 14,400 megawatt hours of clean electricity per year, offsetting carbon dioxide emissions of more than 10,000 tons a year. A Buddhist inauguration ceremony took place at the power plant last week.

Sonnedix Marks Completion of 9.5 MW Solar Plant in Thailand - Thailand Business News

----------


## Rainfall

> Why does one hear so little about geothermal. Seems to me the way forward. Expensive to drill in areas where one has to go deep, but then so is nuclear.
> 
> Seems to me this is where the focus ought to be. Wind, wave etc. is just a patchwork of scratching along the surface.


Geothermal is patchwork because the individual facilities can't produce as much power than say nucular or hydro plants. The largest of the world has a capacity of 303 MW of electricity, and 133 MW in hot water for heating from 50 wells. One nucular reactor produces about 1,000 MW, and large dams many times that. Nothing against patchwork, power supply will become dezentralized. 

There can be much more energy recovered from the wind, than form the depths of the earth, but both of them are dwarved thousands of times by the solar radiation reaching earth. The earths core produces only twice as much energy by radioactive decay than is currently consumed by humanity.

----------


## S Landreth

The Australian solar PV market could tip the 10,000 mewagatt (10 gigawatt) mark as early as 2017, and could reach the saturation levels for owner-occupied houses in many areas in coming years, according to a new report.

The five-year forecast prepared by leading market analysts Sunwiz and Solar Business Services says that the Australian solar PV market  currently at 2.5GW  will likely grow to between 6GW and 10GW by 2017.

The actual outcome will depend on the speed of the growth in the largely untapped commercial sector, the pace of large, utility-scale solar farms, and the industrys ability to penetrate more challenging parts of the residential sector.

One of the most extraordinary findings of the report is that many parts of Australia could reach saturation point in the owner-occupied residential solar market. The analysis shows that the national average penetration rate is running around 20 per cent, many areas are at greater than 35 per cent, and some localities are already at 90 per cent. (see separate story). It concludes that penetration rates in the range of 50 per cent and 75 per cent are entirely probable.

The owner-occupied sector forms the largest part of the residential market, and it should be noted that overall  penetration levels, which includes all homes, including apartments, is running at around 10 per cent in Australia, although close to 20 per cent in South Australia.  The Sunwiz and Solar Business Service analysis suggests that the solar industry will have to target the more challenging sectors  the rental market, the high-rise markets and those homes with difficult locations.

Australia may have up to 10GW of solar PV by 2017 : Renew Economy

----------


## S Landreth

Commissioning Of Final Turbine Completes World's Largest Offshore Wind Farm | CleanTechnica 

The 175th and final wind turbine was installed at the London Array offshore wind farm in December of 2012, but was finally commissioned this week, which not only finalises the end of major construction activities but also confirms the London Arrays position as worlds largest offshore wind farm.

The installation of the 175 wind turbines started back in January of 2012, and has been completed by MPI Discovery, A2SEAs Sea Worker and Sea Jack.

This is the final major milestone of the construction phase and the culmination of more than two years offshore construction work which began in March 2011 with the installation of the first foundation, said Project Director Richard Rigg.

It has been a complex operation but I am delighted that the commissioning of the wind farm has now been completed on schedule, despite the worst of the winter weather.

Having the final turbine installed is another landmark in this flagship project for the UK and for DONG Energy, said Benj Sykes, Country Manager for DONG Energys UK Wind business. The London Array will soon be the largest operational offshore wind farm in the world  building offshore wind farms of this size and larger in the future allows us to harvest the advantages of scale and is an important element of our strategy to drive down the cost of energy.

In fact, the London Array is already exporting power to the UK grid, according to Siemens AG, from the farm which now has a total capacity of 630 megawatts, covering the annual power consumption of 480,000 British households.

The London Array was built 20 kilometres off the coasts of Kent and Essex on a site 245 square kilometres.

As we now look to our pipeline of future projects, Dong Energy is determined to drive down the costs of our offshore wind farms to 100 euros per megawatt-hour for projects well be sanctioning in 2020, Sykes said. Building London Array, the worlds largest offshore wind farm, is a great achievement.

Tony Cocker, Chief Executive Officer of E.ON UK, commented: London Array is a significant achievement in renewable energy. The worlds largest operational offshore wind farm will be capable of generating enough energy to power nearly half a million homes and reduce harmful CO2 emissions by over 900,000 tonnes a year.
Its been a tough time for the team working on site. The recent bad weather and north easterly winds have whipped up the waves preventing access to the site so this milestone is true reward for their hard work.

Just over two years ago, we celebrated the first of 177 foundation installations in this massive undertaking, said Dr Sultan Ahmed Al Jaber, Chief Executive Officer of Masdar, another partner in the London Array. Today, after overcoming challenges on both land and at sea, we celebrate the commissioning of the final turbine.

As a partner in some of the worlds most sophisticated and large-scale renewable energy projects, Masdar recognises the value of robust collaborative efforts as exemplified by the London Array. Masdar is proud to be contributing to the United Kingdoms clean energy mix and remains committed to growing offshore wind capacity in the UK and worldwide.

----------


## S Landreth

Brazilian-Made Plastic Solar Panels, a Clean Energy Breakthrough


PORTO ALEGRE, Brazil, Mar 12 2013 (IPS) - As part of the countrys growing emphasis on green tech research, Brazilian scientists have developed plastic solar panels that could revolutionise power generation from this clean, renewable energy source.

What looks like a thin, flexible sheet of regular plastic is actually a solar panel printed with photovoltaic cells, which convert sunlight into electricity. This new material, totally unlike the heavy and costly silicon-based panels commonly used to generate solar power today, was created by scientists at CSEM Brasil, a research institute based in the southeast Brazilian state of Minas Gerais.

Made by incorporating organic photovoltaic cells into common polymers, the new panels resemble transparent sheets of plastic with stripes where they have been printed with carbon-based organic polymers.

The technology to produce these organic photovoltaic cells has been studied in Europe and the United States for a number of years, and has now been further developed in Brazil.

According to its inventors, the new solar plastic could represent a minor revolution in the way clean energy is produced from sunlight.

While the capacity for power generation is almost the same, its small size means that it can be given uses that are almost impossible for silicon panels, said the chairman of CSEM Brasil, Tiago Maranhão Alves, a physical engineer who participated directly in the research.

The lightweight, flexible new material can be used to power the electrical components of automobiles and in electronic devices like mobile phones and wireless computer keyboards and mice.

But the Brazilian researchers are concentrating on the production of solar panels, which can be used to cover relatively large areas, like windows. A panel with a surface area of two or three square metres could be sufficient to generate the energy needed in a house lived in by a family of four, Alves told Tierramérica*.

----------


## Warrior

> I will happily stand corrected by someone who knows, but batteries are made from rare earth metals. I doubt there exists enough of these metals to provide batteries for all the cars currently in use?
> Electric may have niche uses but its a dead end.
> Hydrogen cells are the future of personal transport.


 
Indeed, the problem for cars in future is not gonna be a lack of energy, its going to be a lack of rare metals that will cause our society to stop.

Read "Wasted World" by Rob Hengeveld, and you'll have a few moments to worry. Some rare metals will be completely used in the next 20 or so years, others will be too difficult (i.e., too energy-consuming) to win.

----------


## hazz

rare earth metals are not that rare, compared to other metals such as copper or molybdenum. The issue has been that these metals ar not found in concnetrated deposits as much as copper. but then there's not been a massive amount of looking as until resent spike in demand caused by advent of electric cars and bikes there wasn't a massive market to make it worth looking for these minerals, especially once the Chinese started selling that stuff at prices non Chinese mines could not compete with. The Chinese mines have manages to achieve massive cost savings by basically not giving a shit about the effects that the radioactive waist from their mining operations have on the locals. 

now that demand is going to exceed current production rates in the near future, that the Chinese are no longer effectively dumping metal on the market a lot more mining is going to restart in the US, and new mines in Vietnam and Mongolia. so in the mid term there won't be a shortage, and given the nature of batteries being built with these metals the recycle rates going to be quite high... which will mitigate against long term supply issues as will migrations to alternative battery technologies.

saying that one thing we all need to do is learn to do more with less... when it comes to all resources. And the first crisis we are likely to face is availability of agricultural water, this issue is already causing an ongoing reduction the amount of land farmed in china as industry and cities are given priority. One reason why bio fuels that complete with food crops for land and water are not sustanable.

----------


## Warrior

> ...
> 
> *saying that one thing we all need to do is learn to do more with less*... when it comes to all resources. And the first crisis we are likely to face is availability of agricultural water, this issue is already causing an ongoing reduction the amount of land farmed in china as industry and cities are given priority. One reason why bio fuels that complete with food crops for land and water are not sustanable.


In the mid-term, at current consumption levels. However, we are facing increasing consumption, due to growing middle classes in places like Brazil, India, China.
And due to a growing world population. 7 billion now, likely 10 billion in the forseeable future. 

Thats not sustainable.

All resources are finite. Except for solar energy... that is, then we need solar cells made from rare materials. 

I am afraid that learning to do more with less isnt going to help the 10 billion of us.

----------


## S Landreth

A climate denier who doesnt seem to want to move out of the way of progress (for selfish reasons),..

In a lengthy interview in the spring issue of Massachusetts-based Common Wealth magazine, petroleum coke magnate Bill Koch went full on climate-denier and finally came clean about his long-standing opposition to the Cape Wind project. The reason he has spent millions of dollars to block the project comes down to one simple point: he doesnt want to ruin the view from his Cape Cod waterfront estate.

In the interview, Koch called the project visual pollution and explained that he was buying more property on the Cape for a family compound and the windmills would interfere with the aesthetics.

Would this be a good point to mention that the symbol of Oyster Harbors, the gated community in which Kochs Osterville compound is located, is actually a windmill?

While Cape Wind proponents have long assumed NIMBY-ism was at the root of Kochs position, this is the first time hes come out and admitted it so publicly, even actually saying the words, I didnt want it in my backyard.

Unfortunately for Koch, he doesnt have final say over the project, because the wind farm wont actually be built in the backyard of his compound, though it will be (barely) visible from his veranda. This visual simulation shows what the turbines would look like from Cotuit, the town next to Kochs.


And Koch is laughing all the way to the bank, because the simpletons who follow him and repeat what they are told just keep making him wealthier: Koch Comes Clean On Dirty Opposition To Cape Wind

----------


## Cujo

I was looking at a large lake by the sea yesterday and it occurred to me that another source of solar energy is available, the gravity of the moon in the form of tides.
I'm thinking a huge artificial tidal lake with turbines at a neck where water would at all times be forcing in or out driving generator turbines.
Seems kind of simple and obvious to me.

----------


## Takeovers

> I'm thinking a huge artificial tidal lake with turbines at a neck where water would at all times be forcing in or out driving generator turbines.


There are a few of those. 

List of tidal power stations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I knew only of the Rance tidal power station in France, but Wikipedia lists a handful. The problem is that only very vew locations are suitable for the purpose. Only two are producing significant power, the others are much smaller.

The tidal flow or tidal stream generator has higher potential as they can be built in many more locations.

Tidal stream generator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## hazz

The concept is quite simply and the first tidal power station went on line in rance, france in 1966(presumably to celebrate british winning the world cup). the problem is that they have very low capacity factors, 26% in the case of the french plant... simply because they only really generate their peak powers as the tide changes. This this plant with a peak output of 240MW its average output is 62 MW which is not very much at all.

saying that there are a few others being built, but you have to consider the relatively  small outputs from these plants and compire that to the enviromentage damaged caused by damming an estuary.... which i belive is what killed a project to sam the seven river estuary

----------


## Troy

There have been many plans for a plant in the Severn estuary and some of them would have been viable. The one I liked was 10 miles long and used the same technology as the French plant at Rance. Power output was significant and more cost effective than nuclear. I think the main problem was excessive silt build-up, probably worse than that seen in Rance.

----------


## Rainfall

> I was looking at a large lake by the sea yesterday and it occurred to me that another source of solar energy is available, the gravity of the moon in the form of tides.
> I'm thinking a huge artificial tidal lake with turbines at a neck where water would at all times be forcing in or out driving generator turbines.
> Seems kind of simple and obvious to me.


Are you kidding? The tide in the open ocean is 60 cm, and in a reservoir perhaps 6 mm. Just not enough head of water to produce energy. A dam on one end, and 100m or 200m of water pressure/gravity on the turbines, that's a deal.

Could put large turbines into the ocean currents, though. But that's still SF.

----------


## hazz

The schemes in france and korea are getting tidal heads of well over 5M and are generating electricity; which is more than proof of concept

----------


## Takeovers

> The schemes in france and korea are getting tidal heads of well over 5M and are generating electricity;


Yes, but unfortunately that large tidal heads occur on few places and even fewer of them around the world have coastal structures that make exploiting them easy. You can do it but they mean little to nothing in the big picture of energy needs.

Tidal flow generators are much more promising.

----------


## S Landreth

Two-For-One: A New Solar Dish Delivers Low-Cost Electricity Along With Fresh Water


One challenge that continues to hound solar power is the efficiency with which it converts sunlight into electrical power. Right now, that efficiency ranges from 10 to 30 percent, while much of the rest is lost as waste heat. But Swiss researchers associated with IBM have built a new solar dish, called the High Concentration PhotoVoltaic Thermal system (HCPVT), that tackles the waste heat problem by using it to generate fresh water.

The dish itself is covered in small mirrors, which concentrate sunlight on a small module of photovoltaic cells. That design puts the dish at the leading edge of efficiency, converting 30 percent of the received solar radiation into electricity and providing 25 kilowatts of power. But it also means the solar module faces an enormous concentration of heat. To keep it from melting, the HCPVT employs a liquid coolant system that IBM first developed for its high-performance computers, and thats 10 times more effective than traditional passive air cooling.

The liquid keeps the solar cells operating safely at up to 5,000 times the normal solar concentration by drawing away the waste heat, after which the heated coolant is used to vaporize salty water in a desalinization system. As a result, the HCPVT is able to recover half the waste heat and put it to productive use.

According to IBM, the HCPVT is built from unusually low-cost materials, meaning the per area price of setting it up is significantly lower than comparable solar systems, as is the cost per kilowatt hour:

We plan to use triple-junction photovoltaic cells on a micro-channel cooled module which can directly convert more than 30 percent of collected solar radiation into electrical energy and allow for the efficient recovery of an additional 50 percent waste heat, said Bruno Michel, manager, advanced thermal packaging at IBM Research. We believe that we can achieve this with a very practical design that is made of lightweight and high strength concrete, which is used in bridges, and primary optics composed of inexpensive pneumatic mirrors  its frugal innovation, but builds on decades of experience in microtechnology.

With such a high concentration and a radically low cost design scientists believe they can achieve a cost per aperture area below $250 per square meter, which is three times lower than comparable systems. The levelized cost of energy will be less than 10 cents per kilowatt hour (KWh). For comparison, feed in tariffs for electrical energy in Germany are currently still larger than 25 cents per KWh and production cost at coal power stations are around 5-10 cents per KWh.

Just one square meter of receiver area in the HCPVT system can provide 30 to 40 liters of drinkable water per day  about half the needed daily amount for the average person, according to the United Nations. The researchers think a large array of the dishes could produce enough fresh water to sustain a town. On top of that, the system can even provide air conditioning, using an absorption chiller rather than the standard compression chiller:

The HCPVT system can also provide air conditioning by means of a thermal driven adsorption chiller. An adsorption chiller is a device that converts heat into cooling via a thermal cycle applied to an absorber made from silica gel, for example. Adsorption chillers, with water as working fluid, can replace compression chillers, which stress electrical grids in hot climates and contain working fluids that are harmful to the ozone layer.

The prototype is being tested at IBM research facilities in Zurich, and the project was recently awarded a three-year, $2.4 million grant from the Swiss Commission for Technology and Innovation. The long-term vision is to build arrays in areas of southern Europe, Africa, the Arabic Peninsula, South America, Australia, and the southwestern United States  places that are remote, dry, and in need of both affordable sustainable energy and greater supplies of drinking water.




With such a high concentration and a radically low cost design scientists believe they can achieve a cost per aperture area below $250 per square meter, which is three times lower than comparable systems. The levelized cost of energy will be less than 10 cents per kilowatt hour (KWh). For comparison, feed in tariffs for electrical energy in Germany are currently still larger than 25 cents per KWh and production cost at coal power stations are around 5-10 cents per KWh.

----------


## S Landreth

OK there is a drawback. But it's a nice start and something new,......






Mother Nature Network just flagged a fun diversion in the solar technology world: the Window Socket.

Its a portable solar charger, roughly the size of a hockey puck, which uses a suction cup to attach to any available window. It also has a standard electrical plug  though right now its only the European standard  so once its done charging you can plug an appliance into it right there on the window, or carry it around as a portable electrical outlet.

Obviously, the device would be most useful on a trip, in a plane, a bus, a car, or outdoors  circumstances in which an outlet might be hard to come by.

Besides the lack of an American outlet version, the Window Socket also has a few weaknesses. It takes five to eight hours to charge completely, which is a serious chunk of time, especially in travel situations  though it lasts ten hours after that. Furthermore, as Mother Nature Network notes, the design currently doesnt deliver enough power for anything other than small electrical devices:

As pointed out by more than a few commenters  the devices initial appearance over at Yanko Design impressively garnered more than 300 comments  the big drawback here aside from the slow charge time is that the Window Sockets battery is currently at 1000mAh which isnt enough juice to really power anything save for a smartphone or other low-voltage mobile gadget.

Though again, if travel situations are whats primarily under discussion here, than enough juice for your smartphone may be all you need. And presumably, further improvements in technology will bring down the charge time and boost the power delivery.


Other developments in the world of portable solar power include roll-up panels for the military, and a new ultra-thin solar panel design that may be able to fit directly on smartphones and other such devices.

Green On-The-Go: A Portable Solar-Powered Electrical Outlet

----------


## Chico the Fox

This looks interesting, but I am unsure of all the ins and outs

One giant leap for mankind

*One giant leap for mankind: £13bn Iter project makes breakthrough in the quest for nuclear fusion, a solution to climate change and an age of clean, cheap energy*

_It may be the most ambitious scientific venture ever: a global collaboration to create an unlimited supply of clean, cheap energy. And this week it took a crucial step forward. Steve Connor reports_

An idyllic hilltop setting in the Cadarache forest of Provence in the south of France has become the site of an ambitious attempt to harness the nuclear power of the sun and stars.

It is the place where 34 nations representing more than half the world’s population have joined forces in the biggest scientific collaboration on the planet – only the International Space Station is bigger.

The international nuclear fusion project – known as Iter, meaning “the way” in Latin – is designed to demonstrate a new kind of nuclear reactor capable of producing unlimited supplies of cheap, clean, safe and sustainable electricity from atomic fusion.

If Iter demonstrates that it is possible to build commercially-viable fusion reactors then it could become the experiment that saved the world in a century threatened by climate change and an expected three-fold increase in global energy demand.

This week the project gained final approval for the design of the most technically challenging component – the fusion reactor’s “blanket” that will handle the super-heated nuclear fuel.

The building site in Cadarache has also passed the crucial stage where some 493 seismic bearings – giant concrete and rubber plinths – have been set into the reactor’s deep foundations to protect against possible earthquakes.

Peering over the edge of the huge seismic isolation pit, it is still possible to see some of these bearings before they are covered with a raft of reinforced concrete that will support the massive fusion machine at the heart of the £13bn Iter project.

Click here to see how the Iter Project could produce clean energy

Over the next few years about a million individual components of the highly complex fusion reactor will arrive at the Cadarache site from around the world. They will be assembled like a giant Lego model in a nearby building which has a volume equal to 81 Olympic-sized swimming pools.

Nothing is left to chance in a project that has defied potential Babel-like misunderstandings between the collaborating nations. The design, development and construction of a machine that will attempt to emulate the nuclear fusion reactions of the Sun is proving to be a triumph of diplomacy, as well as science and engineering.

“It is the largest scientific collaboration in the world. In fact, the project is so complex we even had to invent our own currency – known as the Iter Unit of Account – to decide how each country pays its share,” says Carlos Alejaldre, Iter’s deputy director responsible for safety.

“We’ve passed from the design stage to being a construction project. We will have to show it is safe. If we cannot convince the public that this is safe, I don’t think nuclear fusion will be developed anywhere in the world,” Dr Alejaldre said.

“A Fukushima-like accident is impossible at Iter because the fusion reaction is fundamentally safe. Any disturbance from ideal conditions and the reaction will stop. A runaway nuclear reaction and a core meltdown are simply not possible,” he said.

Conventional nuclear power produces energy by atomic fission – the splitting of the heavy atoms of uranium fuel. This experimental reactor attempts to fuse together the light atoms of hydrogen isotopes and, in the process, to liberate virtually unlimited supplies of clean, safe and sustainable energy.

Nuclear fusion has been a dream since the start of the atomic age. Unlike conventional nuclear-fission power plants, fusion reactors do not produce high-level radioactive waste, cannot be used for military purposes and essentially burn non-toxic fuel derived from water.

Many energy experts believe that nuclear fusion is the only serious, environmentally-friendly way of reliably producing “base-load” electricity 24/7. It is, they argue, the only way of generating industrial-scale quantities of electricity night and day without relying on carbon-intensive fossil fuels or dangerous and dirty conventional nuclear power.

However, the daunting complexity of the Iter project is demonstrated by how long it has taken to reach this early stage of construction – and how much further it still has to go. There is at least another decade of building work and a further decade of testing before the reactor will be allowed to “go nuclear”.

“Every single stage is inspected. Even the specially-prepared concrete cannot be mixed unless a nuclear safety inspector is present. If anything goes wrong with Iter, fusion will be dead,” said a spokesperson for the project.

The roots of the Iter project go back to 1985 when Mikhail Gorbachev, General Secretary of the former Soviet Union, offered his country’s prowess in nuclear fusion as a bargaining chip in the nuclear disarmament talks with the US, which at that time was pursuing its “Stars Wars” defence system.

Gorbachev and President Reagan, with the support of Margaret Thatcher and French President François Mitterand, signed an agreement to cooperate on nuclear fusion using the Russian “tokamak” reactor. This was a revolutionary device that could hold the super-hot fusion fuel by creating a “magnetic bottle” within the reactor’s doughnut-shaped vacuum vessel.

Several experimental tokamak reactors around the world, including one at the Culham Centre for Fusion Energy in Oxfordshire, have shown nuclear fusion is theoretically possible, but the giant tokamak at Iter will be the first to generate more power than it needs to attain the very high temperatures required for nuclear fusion.

The Iter tokamak machine, which is twice the linear size and 10 times the volume of its nearest rival at Culham, will produce temperatures of well over 100 million C – many times hotter than the centre of the Sun.

It is the first experimental fusion reactor to receive a nuclear operating licence because of its power-generating capacity. For every 50 megawatts of electricity it uses, it should generate up to 500mw of power output in the form of heat.

Richard Pitts, a British nuclear physicist working on the project, said that even though Iter has a nuclear operator’s licence and will produce about 10 times as much power as it consumes, the Iter machine will still remain a purely experimental reactor, with no electricity generated for the French national grid. “We’re not building a demonstration industrial reactor. We’re building the first step towards one that does produce electricity for the grid. If we can show that fusion works, a demonstration reactor will be much cheaper to build than Iter,” Dr Pitts said.

A critical phase of the project will be the injection of plasma – the superhot, electrically-charged gases of the atomic fuel – into the reactor’s vacuum chamber. This plasma, a mix of the hydrogen isotopes deuterium and tritium, will drive the nuclear-fusion reaction.

The plasma will be heated to temperatures as high as 300 million C to force the atomic nuclei close enough together to cause them to fuse into helium, a harmless and inert waste product that could be recycled as an important industrial raw material. Giant electromagnets powerful enough to trap an aircraft carrier will contain the plasma within a spinning vortex held by the magnetic bottle of the tokamak reactor.

The original date for “first plasma” was scheduled for November 2020 but delays with the construction and commissioning phases have pushed this back to October 2022 – although some of that lost time has since been clawed back. One of the electromagnetic coils used in the giant magnets, for instance, had to be scrapped after a worker in one of the participating countries left a towel on one of the superconducting cables which then became compressed within a coil. Costly mishaps like this put the entire project behind schedule.

Rem Haange, deputy director-general of the Iter project, said that despite the delays, which are perhaps inevitable with such a huge and complex engineering project, no further problems are envisaged that could threaten the viability of the Iter project. “There are no technical issues any more that will be show-stoppers. We think we’ve overcome all the technical issues,” Dr Haange said.

Although the foundations for the main reactor building are still being laid, there has been a lot of development work off-site in the different member nations – the EU, Russia, US, China, Japan, India and South Korea. More than 90 per cent of the Iter machine’s engineering components, for instance, have now been commissioned.

These components, some the size of small houses, will be shipped by road and sea to Cadarache in the coming years, and the task of putting them together into a working machine will be formidable. Iter will have enough superconducting cabling, for instance, to wrap around the Earth 15 times.

“There are a million parts to the Iter machine and this will be the most complex and technically challenging assembly task. The tokamak reactor is 30 metres tall and consists of 18 toroidal magnetic coils weighing hundreds of tons that will each have to be positioned with a precision of less than two millimetres,” said Brain Machlin, head of Iter’s assembly operation.

As the components of the tokamak arrive in the coming years, Iter engineers will be holding their breaths to make sure the parts fit together perfectly. But even if “first plasma” happens within the next 10 years, it will still be another five years or more before they have the confidence to put radioactive tritium fuel into the vacuum vessel – and go nuclear.

Even if everything goes to plan, the first demonstration power plant using nuclear fusion will not be ready until at least the 2030s, meaning commercial reactors could not realistically be built until the second half of the century.

The long timescales mean nuclear fusion does not often get on the political agenda, unless superpower summitry is involve as it was at the height of the Cold War in 1985. But in the end, the long wait for nuclear fusion, and the experiment to save the world, may prove to be well worth the effort.

Timeline: Chain reaction

1929: Scientists use Einstein’s equation E=mc² to predict release of large amounts of energy by fusing atomic nuclei together.

1939: German-born physicist Hans Bethe, pictured, demonstrates that nuclear fusion powers stars.

1950: Andrei Sakharov and Igor Tamm in the USSR propose a “tokamak” fusion reactor.

1956: Tokamak programme begins in strict secrecy.

1969: Tokamak results declassified, astounding Western scientists.

1973: Design work begins on Joint European Torus (Jet), a tokamak-type reactor in Europe.

1983: Jet completed at Culham, Oxfordshire, on time and to budget.

1985: USSR proposes an international fusion-energy project.

1988: Design work begins for International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor, later known as simply Iter. 1992: Design phase begins for Iter.

1997: Jet produces 16 megawatts of fusion power, the current world record.

2005: Cadarache, France, chosen as Iter site.

2021-22: “First plasma” scheduled, when ionised gases will be injected into the Iter tokamak.

2027-28: Iter “goes nuclear” with injection of tritium.

2030s: First demonstration fusion reactor to produce electricity for grid.

2050s onwards: First commercial nuclear fusion power plants.

----------


## Chico the Fox

A shorter, maybe more promising story about fusion, if not a bit contradictory to the previous

Nuclear fusion from Google, Lockheed, Draper Fisher



A well-known venture capitalist has his eye on one of the biggest and most elusive prizes of our times: nuclear fusion. And the skunkworks project hes eyeing is not from some stealth startup or academic lab. Rather, its under development at aerospace company Lockheed Martin and has connections to, yes, the omnipresent Google.

Steve Jurvetson, managing director at Silicon Valley VC Draper Fisher Jurveston (DFJ), has posted photographs and information on Flickr of a presentation by Lockheed senior program manager Charles Chase of a small fusion machine that Chase says Lockheed will fashion into a prototype by 2017. Chase made the presentation last week at Google Solve for X gathering. Solve for X encourages solutions to pressing problems.

There is nothing in the posting that says DFJ or Google are currently backing the project financially. But one can assume that Jurvetson might be waiting out the count to invest in a possible grand slam, as VCs are known to try to do (Jurvetsons own portfolio has included Hotmail, Tesla Motors and SpaceX, among others). Google has a history of investing in sustainable energy.


Atomic again. VC Steve Jurvetson has been on the nuclear trail before. Here he is outside an accelerator-driven neutron source under construction at Oak Ridge National Laboratory, Tennessee, in 2004.
Many people regard fusion power as the Holy Grail of energy because in theory it would provide a safe, endless power source. Fusion mimics the process of the sun, hurling atoms together rather than splitting them apart as todays nuclear fission technology does.

But ever since scientists first began working on it in the 1950s, it has remained 30-to-50 years away, because no one has figured out how to continuosuly harness more energy than they spend in creating fusion reactions.

Large international government projects like ITER in France and NIF in Livermore, Calif. are nowhere near perfecting the technology on which they are spending considerable sums. ITER has a budget of around 13 billion ($17.3 billion), for instance.

THE FIGHT FOR FUSION

A number of smaller, privately held and in some cases venture backed startup companies have been tackling fusion using technologies different from those at the behemoths. Many of them have smaller fusion machines in mind, not like the 20-story tokamak that ITER is building, or the 3-football-field-long laser facility at NIF. The smaller fusion machines would have less capacity than the 1.5 gigawatt reactors that define nuclear fission new builds today, and thus could fit into the modular nuclear movement, auguring benefits like lower cost and transportability.

The Lockheed skunkworks, as Jurvetson calls it is the latest known example. (Perhaps he takes the word from Lockheed. Chases LinkedIn profile identifies him as senior program manager, revolutionary technology programs, at Lockheed Martin Skunk Works - the Palmdale, Calif. division of the Bethesda, Md. company. Either way, a little intrigue is never a bad idea for a stealth marketing campaign).

As Jurvetson reports:

Lockheed is working on a compact 100MW high-Beta reactorthat should be about 2×2x4 meters. They hope to have a prototype working by 2017, to be able to meet global baseload energy demand by 2050, in time to have an impact on our climate.

The 2050 projection is startling. Chase basically believes that Lockheeds reactor can start connecting to the grid 10 years from now (5 years after the prototype is ready) and that it can feed all of the planets baseload requirements by 2050 (when he says baseload will entail supplying power for electric vehicles, among other things).

Chase also says that the large government projects wont be able to do this until the turn of the century, when it might be just a little too late, to stave off disastrous global warming consequences of fossil fuels. ITER and NIFs own timelines are probably not as far out as Chase suggests for them.

Lockheed will compete against privately-backed fusion startups, including: Lawrenceville Plasma Physics; the Jeff Bezos-backed General Fusion; Helion Energy; and the under-the-radar Tri-Alpha Energy, which has backing from Goldman Sachs, Venrock, Vulcan Capital, New Enterprise Associates and reportedly from Microsoft co-founder Paul Allen. And thats just a sampling (write in below with your favorite fusion projects!).

Each of these companies is approaching fusion with its own different approach. LPP and Tri-Alpha are attempting a form of fusion called aneutronic, which directly creates electricity in the form of charged ions, rather than creating heat to drive a turbine to make electricity.

REBRANDING NUCLEAR

Some fusion supporters want to drop the word nuclear from their technology, in order to distance themselves from a brand that suffers disdain from many public quarters (despite a remarkable safety record, a history of causing far fewer fatalities and illnesses than fossil fuels, and outperforming solar PV, hydroelectric and biomass as a low CO2 emitter over its life cycle - but more on that another time).

Jurvetson is certainly among the crowd searching for a new moniker. On his Flickr posting, he notes, Looking for a better name, I suggested that they call it sequestered solar.

If you want to learn more about Lockheeds project, you can see Chase in action at the Google event in a YouTube video below. I found it as I was posting this story, and havent had a chance to view yet. I will shortly, and Ill probably write in more detail later on my Weinberg Foundation blog (Weinberg is a London-based non-profit group that advocates alternative forms of nuclear fission and fusion that could operate more efficiently and even more safely than the conventional nuclear technology that has been in place for some 50 years).

Have a look. Feel free to react in the comments section below. Go nuclear, if you want:

----------


## Rainfall

That's a job-creation scheme for scientists. 60 years of work on this project, zero success so far because it can't be done. Controlled fusion can't work. It works in the sun because it's not controlled. Gravitation smashes a vast mass of Hydrogen into the right conditions for fusion to start. It's a small sun, but large enough to produce energy from the fusion of the smallest nucleii all the way up to iron, all those different fusions going on parallel. In a controlled fusion you can't do this, Hydrogen is fused to Helium and Lithium, and these two elements at once act as pollutants and cut off any further fusion. How are they supposed to be removed from a plasma hundreds of millions of degrees hot (which doesn't sound quite safe to begin with), held between huge magnets; to ensure continuous fusion?

----------


## Umbuku

Visiting a Nuclear Fusion Reactor

Functioning test fusion reactor in Oxford. 

ITER nuclear fusion reactor design receives approval | News | The Engineer

Planned 500MW fusion reactor to be built as a prototype outside of Paris France. 

It is already being done...

----------


## ENT

First solar powered printing press.



First solar-powered printing press, 1894. Historical artwork showing Frenchman Abel Pifre's invention, a steam press powered by the Sun's rays. When the rays hit the large dish-shaped mirror, they were reflected and focussed upon the boiler in the centre, which heated the water inside into steam. The steam drove an engine (left) which was coupled to a printing press, producing copies of a newspaper appropriately called The Sun. The machine was demonstrated in the Jardin des Tuileries, Paris, France. This artwork was printed in The Picture Magazine, 1894.
*sciencephoto.com.*

----------


## Rainfall

> Visiting a Nuclear Fusion Reactor
> 
> Functioning test fusion reactor in Oxford. 
> 
> ITER nuclear fusion reactor design receives approval | News | The Engineer
> 
> Planned 500MW fusion reactor to be built as a prototype outside of Paris France. 
> 
> It is already being done...


No it isn't. The article says

"The reactor will mirror the process that generates energy in the Sun:  two isotopes of hydrogen are heated to extreme temperatures so they  become ions (plasma) and then collided and fused together, releasing a  fast-travelling neutron that transfers energy as heat."

Utter bullshit. Ions are atoms or molecules with a different number of protons and electrons, resulting in either a positive or negative electrical charge. Plasma is the breakdown of all electrical bonds, protons, electrons, neutrons whirring freely.
99.98% of hydrogen (as in the sun, or on earth) doesn't have a neutron, only the rare and expensive to islolate varieties Deuterium and Tritium do. Please note the crucial difference between 500 MW, and 500 MW/time unit for a proper power plant. That reactor is not able to sustain the fusion for any lenght of time. And it never will be.

----------


## Umbuku

You do understand that Hydrogen only has one proton and one electron. Therefore when it is a positive ion it is in a plasma state albeit without the high temperature conditions.




> That reactor is not able to sustain the fusion for any length of time. And it never will be.


The last actual report I read on the project stated they were aiming to have the plant operational by the mid 2030s. At work now and can't go off searching for esoterica but I will have a look later tonight for the background info.

----------


## Takeovers

> No it isn't. The article says  "The reactor will mirror the process that generates energy in the Sun: two isotopes of hydrogen are heated to extreme temperatures so they become ions (plasma) and then collided and fused together, releasing a fast-travelling neutron that transfers energy as heat."  
> 
> Utter bullshit. Ions are atoms or molecules with a different number of protons and electrons, resulting in either a positive or negative electrical charge. Plasma is the breakdown of all electrical bonds, protons, electrons, neutrons whirring freely. 99.98% of hydrogen (as in the sun, or on earth) doesn't have a neutron, only the rare and expensive to islolate varieties Deuterium and Tritium do.


Just read the article.




> A critical phase of the project will be the  injection of plasma  the superhot, electrically-charged gases of the  atomic fuel  into the reactors vacuum chamber. This plasma, a mix of  the hydrogen isotopes deuterium and tritium, will drive the  nuclear-fusion reaction.


The fuel will be deuterium and tritium, so Neutrons are involved. Fusion of just normal hydrogen would be preferable but is much harder to do.

It is correct that this reaction will not be able to burn continuously. But that's not the plan. It will work pulsed.

----------


## Umbuku

ITER - the way to new energy

International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER)

A joint international initiative by the EU, India, Russia, China, South Korea, Japan and the United States.




> On 21 November 2006, the seven participants formally agreed to fund the creation of a nuclear fusion reactor. The program is anticipated to last for 30 years – 10 for construction, and 20 of operation. ITER was originally expected to cost approximately €5billion, but the rising price of raw materials and changes to the initial design have seen that amount more than triple to €16billion. The reactor is expected to take 10 years to build with completion scheduled for 2019. Site preparation has begun in Cadarache, France and procurement of large components has started.
> 
> ITER is designed to produce approximately 500 MW of fusion power sustained for up to 1,000 seconds (compared to JET's peak of 16 MW for less than a second) by the fusion of about 0.5 g of deuterium/tritium mixture in its approximately 840 m3 reactor chamber. Although ITER is expected to produce (in the form of heat) 10 times more energy than the amount consumed to heat up the plasma to fusion temperatures, the generated heat will not be used to generate any electricity.

----------


## Rainfall

That raises an unexpected question, where do the neutrons on the sun come from?

----------


## Umbuku

It gets really really complicated. 

Standard Model - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In short different types of quantum particles combine to form protons neutrons and electrons. The plasma in a star or fusion reactor rips sub-atomic particles apart which then reform into new sub-atomic particles. From the plasma 'soup' created from destroyed protons and electrons, neutrons are formed.

----------


## Umbuku

> Milan, one of the trendsetting capitals of the world, is applying their avant-garde tactics off the runway as well with 'vertical forests'.
> 
> The city has become one of the most polluted in Italy; with little room for an oxygen-giving forest in the middle of the bustling fashion capital, the only place to go was up.
> 
> Architect Stefano Boeri designed Bosco Verticale, a vertical forest which will plant 900 trees on the balconies of two towers. This vegetation produces the same ecological footprint as 10,000 square meters of forest. And anyway, this way is much more fashion-forward.
> 
> Aside from looking ridiculously gorgeous, the vertical forest has abundant positive eco-effects as well. The plants will produce humidity and oxygen while protecting from radiation and pollution through absorbing carbon dioxide. The towers will use Aeolian and photovoltaic energy systems to increase the buildings' self-sufficiency.
> 
> They will also attract birds and insects, creating a miniature ecosystem. The skyscraper forest was called “the most exciting new tower in the world” by the Financial Times and serves as an inspiration to other industrial spaces wishing to buffer their pollution output.


World's First Vertical Forest (VIDEO)

----------


## Rainfall

> It gets really really complicated. 
> 
> Standard Model - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In short different types of quantum particles combine to form protons neutrons and electrons. The plasma in a star or fusion reactor rips sub-atomic particles apart which then reform into new sub-atomic particles. From the plasma 'soup' created from destroyed protons and electrons, neutrons are formed.


No, electrons don't have a substructure, and you can't smash protons in a star, still too little energy. That needs near-light speed like in the Hadron collider, or a black hole. I read up there is a process called electron capture, a free proton binds a free electron, thereby changing to a neutron, and emitting a neutrino and several photons. That sounds reasonable because a star emits lots of them.

----------


## Umbuku

You are correct about electrons. They are levels of energy (photon) bound to atoms by the charge in protons. Inverse beta decay (electron capture) is one way neutrons can be formed. My explanation was a simplification of the fusion processes in a star. You really need a physicist to go any deeper into this topic. I only studied physics in 1st year university but maintain a general interest.

----------


## S Landreth

China gives environmental approval to country's biggest hydro dam

China's environment ministry has given the go-ahead for the construction of what will become the country's tallest hydroelectric dam despite acknowledging it will have an impact on plants and rare fish.

The dam, with a height of 314 meters (1,030 feet), will serve the Shuangjiangkou hydropower project on the Dadu River in southwestern Sichuan province.

To be built over 10 years by a subsidiary of state power firm Guodian Group, it is expected to cost 24.68 billion yuan ($4.02 billion) in investment.

The ministry, in a statement issued late on Tuesday, said an environmental impact assessment had acknowledged that the project would have a negative impact on rare fish and flora and affect protected local nature reserves.

Developers, it said, had pledged to take "counter-measures" to mitigate the effects. The project still requires the formal go-ahead from the State Council, China's cabinet.

China aims to raise the share of non-fossil fuels in its energy mix to 15 percent by 2020, up from 9.4 percent in 2011. Hydropower is expected to make the biggest contribution.

It has vowed to speed up construction of dams in the 2011-2015 period after slowing it down following the completion of the controversial Three Gorges project in 2005.

The Three Gorges Dam, which serves the world's biggest hydropower station on the Yangtze river, measures 185 meters.

The 300-m Nurek dam in Tajikistan in Central Asia is the world's highest, though other taller dams are now under construction. China's tallest dam now, at 292 meters, is the Xiaowan Dam on the Lancang River, also known as the Mekong.

On completion, the Sichuan project will have a total installed capacity of 20 gigawatts (GW), with annual power generation to exceed 7 billion kilowatt-hours (kWh).

The government said this year that hydropower capacity was expected to reach 290 GW by 2015, up from 220 GW at the end of 2010. It also said it would begin building a controversial project on the undeveloped Nu River in Yunnan province.

----------


## S Landreth

something simple,....


Portable Solar Charger By WakaWaka Is A Lamp And A Phone Charger

A company called Off-Grid Solutions has committed itself to eradicating energy poverty for 1.5 billion people worldwide by leveraging sales of its signature product, the WakaWaka Power portable solar charger that combines a mobile phone charger and lamp. On that account we agreed to take a WakaWaka Power out on a test run, and boy are we glad that we did, because that gave us a first hand opportunity to compare Off-Grids strategy for addressing energy poverty with a similar goal rather inartfully expressed by ExxonMobil CEO Rex Tillerson at its annual shareholders meeting last week.

The Portable Solar Charger Experience

If youve never used a portable solar powered charger before, the experience is kind of like being hit over the head with a hammer  but in a good way. Its the kind of life-changing experience that you get from any common tool that makes your life easier every day.

Pick your own examples but Ive got two of my own, one being an ergonomic hand-powered can opener (hey I use a lot of cans, what can I say?). The other one was the only other product Ive ever reviewed, the home water carbonator from SodaStream.

In the case of portable solar chargers, there are a number of features that you want to look for and WakaWaka Power has them all.

Start with the compact, handy shape, which is about the size and weight of a typical smart phone. Thats important not only for portability but also for charging, if window space is at a premium where you live or work.

Then theres the sleek styling (it comes in black or yellow, btw) and the intuitive-friendly design. The WakaWaka Power has only one button to push, and though it comes with an instruction sheet you can figure it out by yourself after fooling around with it for a few seconds.

As for set-up, thats also intuitive and takes less than two seconds. Part of the case pivots out to form a base so you can stand it up for charging, and for using the lamp (it comes in two versions, one of which is lamp-only).

That large hole in the base is also self-explanatory. Find a bottle about the shape of a liter soda bottle, fill it with water or marbles or whatever, and you can pop the WakaWaka Power on top to make a real lamp.


WakaWaka Power

----------


## VocalNeal

So you need to carry two phone sized devices? Wouldn't it be easier to put the solar cells on the back of the phone?   

Also 9X% of people charge their phones at night! 

Ok for people without electricity but they can't afford to buy them!

----------


## S Landreth

> Also 9X% of people charge their phones at night!


If you would open the link 




> Portable Solar Charger By WakaWaka Is A Lamp And A Phone Charger


I believe the device holds a charge (you know being able to use it as a lamp   :Smile:   ) and you can use the power to recharge your phone at a later date/time/evenings.




> How Well Does The WakaWaka Power Perform?
> 
> As for performance, the company notes that its solar panels are 200 percent more efficient than any other competing product, and well take their word for it. Although I have limited access to direct sunlight at home, my WakaWaka Power still got a 75 percent charge in less than the recommended eight hours. The next day I let my iPhone power down to less than ten percent (you know, the red thingy) and the WakaWaka Power restored a full charge in less than two hours, with plenty left over to run the lamp.
> 
> Now, heres where the hammer part comes in. Normally when youre charging your phone and you have to go somewhere before its done, you have to pull out the plug and settle for less than a full charge. Well, not so with the WakaWaka Power. I had to go out before my phone finished charging, so I just took the whole thing along with me.

----------


## S Landreth

Mojave Mirrors: World's Largest Solar Energy Ready to Shine


More than six years in the making, the Ivanpah plant is now slated to begin generating power before summer's end. It was designed by BrightSource Energy to use more than 170,000 mirrors to focus sunlight onto boilers positioned atop three towers, which reach nearly 500 feet (150 meters) into the dry desert air. The reflected sunlight heats water in the boilers to make steam, which turns turbines to generate electricityenough to power more than 140,000 homes.

----------


## S Landreth

Some news,


Work on the largest solar project in the southern hemisphere is to get under way, after the Australian Renewable Energy Agency (ARENA) reached financial close with developers AGL Energy for the A$450m (£267m) development.

The 155MW project is spread across two sites in Western New South Wales - a 102MW solar plant at Nyngan and a 53MW solar plant at Broken Hill - and will cover a combined area four times the size of Sydney's central business district.

ARENA will provide $166.7m (£99.0m) and the NSW Government $64.9m (£38.5m) with construction expected to start at Nyngan in January 2014 and at Broken Hill in July.

The project is scheduled to complete in 2015, delivering enough power for up to 50,000 homes, after which First Solar will operate and maintain the projects for five years.

_____________________


Going camping?

The solar tents design is based on Eddie Bauers previously released (and quite popular) Katabatic tent, three person, four-season expedition tent is the new standard for the world most hostile environments. Anyone whos camping in the fourth season would probably find a fully-charged GPS and a heated sleeping bag pretty handy, so the Katabatic went on a date with some solar panels.

The Power Katabatic features a custom-designed, triangular Goal Zero solar panel on top. And word has it that the folds with the tent for storage. Inside youll find everything you need to connect the panel to a Goal Zero Sherpa 50 power pack which can store the power inside for nighttime use.


_________________________



In a three-continent event today, BMW officially unveiled the all-electric i3.

Shown off in New York, London, and Beijing, the four-seat compact car marks the start of what the German automaker calls a "new era for individual mobility."

The $41,350 price tag (before a $7,500 federal tax credit) puts the i3 in between the Tesla Model S (starts at $69,900) and offerings like the Chevy Spark EV ($26,685).

_________________________


June 2013 Is Best Month Yet for Electric Car Sales

Almost 9,000 plug-in electric vehicles have been sold in the U.S. during June of this year, bringing the total in the last 30 months to 110,000 plug-in electric cars.

----------


## Rainfall

> Originally Posted by VocalNeal
> 
> 
> Also 9X% of people charge their phones at night!
> 
> 
> If you would open the link 
> 
> 
> ...


Bullshit product that rides the wave of environmentalism, and has the opposite effect. Costs more energy to produce them than they generate in a lifetime, and eventually, they'll litter the landscape. What about not having an Iphone that has to be powered?

----------


## VocalNeal

The way I see so called alternate energy is that it is never cheaper than the energy it is supposed to replace. Why?

Because the business men involved in alternate energy do not want to save us money. They are happy to develop the technology but want from us a very large percentage of the energy saved. The profit model is not based on the manufacture of the product but on the levy placed on the saving.

Until that model changes very little will happen to make a significant difference. 

There is some neat stuff though, like liquefying air to store energy for recovery on a "rainy day". 

I think location, location, location. Live on a plot at the bottom of a natural stream where water runs by and have a small turbine. Or live in a houseboat on a river and drop a generator in, under the boat. Like a towed generator?

----------


## Rainfall

I speculated before that not the battery is the future of mobility, but electricity delivered to the road. There is a system like this in Korea now, cables buried in the road create a magnetic field, which is converted in the vehicle to electricity that drives the motor.

KAIST Launches First Road-Charged OLEV Electric Buses in South Korea | Inhabitat - Sustainable Design Innovation, Eco Architecture, Green Building

----------


## Takeovers

> I speculated before that not the battery is the future of mobility, but electricity delivered to the road. There is a system like this in Korea now, cables buried in the road create a magnetic field, which is converted in the vehicle to electricity that drives the motor.


I am not sure I like that solution. The losses from the energy transfer are very high. Practical only with very low energy cost.

----------


## Rainfall

The only losses occur by friction, I think. Electricity and magnetism are essentially the same, just different aspects of electromagnetism. For building the magnetic field you don't need a flow of current, it only flows when the field is weakened by the vehicle.

----------


## Takeovers

> The only losses occur by friction, I think. Electricity and magnetism are essentially the same, just different aspects of electromagnetism. For building the magnetic field you don't need a flow of current, it only flows when the field is weakened by the vehicle.



That is absolutely correct. Still there are significant losses in transfer with that kind of open loop.

----------


## Chico the Fox

'Critical phase' for Iter fusion dream

Seems things are coming a long with the fusion project, look at the size of the plot

----------


## S Landreth

Europe's largest solar rooftop complete


Eleven hectares of PV roof solar has been installed in Germany with the project becoming the largest self-consumption solar plant in Europe.

The 8.1MW crystalline rooftop solar plant covers the distribution centre for Pfenning logistics in Heddesheim municipality, south of Frankfurt, with 33,000 modules across two hall complexes.

Dennis Seiberth, president of international large-scale projects business at the project developer Wirsol said: In this size we usually build solar parks, and added that Wirsol was ambitious in aiming to realise the plant in four weeks.

The plant was connected on-grid at the end of July as planned and can generate enough power for approximately 1,800 families. 

We are happy that we can now partially generate electricity by ourselves, said Karl-Martin Pfenning, owner and managing partner of the Pfenning group. With the photovoltaic installation we can annually save up to 5, 171 tons of CO2. 

The building, multicube rhein-neckar was recently constructed, and as of 2012 owned by Union Investment. The building has a flexible building structure and was pre-certified by the German Sustainable Building Council (DGNB) with the highest award in gold for ecological efficiency.

_______________________

Fossil fuel power plants to be shut down in Germany because theyre no longer competitive

RWE has announced in their latest report on their first six months results (press release in German) that they plan to take 3.1 GW of fossil fuel generating capacity off the market.

The reason they give for that is that wholesale electricity prices are way down in Germany as a consequence of more renewable in the mix. They would be losing money if they needed to sell at these low prices. They dont, since most of their business is fulfilling contracts from the past couple of years, which still have higher prices, but that effect will be gone soon.

----------


## slackula

Lots of very creative thinking on display in the projects in this thread.

Hopefully the nut will be cracked and an affordable, renewable source of energy will become reality sooner rather than later.

----------


## Takeovers

Solar farms in Germany make me want to scream. Due to clouds and latitude on average they produce less energy than solar on Mars would. They are viable only because multi billions of subsidies are poured into them, via the price of electricity that goes through the roof in part because of it.

If solar then they need to go into places with much more sun over the year. Yes I do believe solar is the way to go. For Germany wind farms are the much better choice though.

----------


## S Landreth

> Milan, one of the trendsetting capitals of the world, is applying their avant-garde tactics off the runway as well with 'vertical forests'.
> 
> The city has become one of the most polluted in Italy; with little room for an oxygen-giving forest in the middle of the bustling fashion capital, the only place to go was up.
> 
> Architect Stefano Boeri designed Bosco Verticale, a vertical forest which will plant 900 trees on the balconies of two towers. This vegetation produces the same ecological footprint as 10,000 square meters of forest. And anyway, this way is much more fashion-forward.
> 
> Aside from looking ridiculously gorgeous, the vertical forest has abundant positive eco-effects as well. The plants will produce humidity and oxygen while protecting from radiation and pollution through absorbing carbon dioxide. The towers will use Aeolian and photovoltaic energy systems to increase the buildings' self-sufficiency.
> 
> They will also attract birds and insects, creating a miniature ecosystem. The skyscraper forest was called the most exciting new tower in the world by the Financial Times and serves as an inspiration to other industrial spaces wishing to buffer their pollution output.
> ...


While in Milan today we had a little time to see how the project was coming along. 




It does seems to be coming along well and I am sure will look great after the trees mature.

----------


## youneverknow

Interesting but it doesn't look down-to-nature to me. Anyways, nothing beats the world having a little family planning and reducing the population so we don't need to build more buildings and rebuild cities in the future. Less is more.

----------


## Rainfall

Looks pretty, but the wind is strong 200 metres above the ground. That vertical forest is going to thin out in a storm, unless they bolt the trees to the building.

----------


## hazz

This is a little bit off topic, but the incorporation of nature in the form of plant life is a major benefit to the living environment. I went to the university of Birmingham (the real on in the UK). The place has a repultaion for being a desalate place in many ways a kind of detroit on the UK, however right in the core of the city for around 3 miles around the university is a carefully planned urban area, 



This is a photo from the top of one of the buidings looking towards the north of city center. Under those trees is solid housing, no parks,  just houses, gardens, shops and roads. this is intercity land, not the peripheral suburbs. It makes a massive difference to the quaility of life you have in the city.

----------


## Boon Mee

This sounds about as plausible as most other alternative energy ideas...
Indeed... ::chitown::

----------


## slackula

> This sounds about as plausible as most other alternative energy ideas... Indeed..


The no perfect solution fallacy seems pretty common among the right-wing.  Can't stop all gun violence? Well then don't bother with any regulations. Can't stop all poverty? Social safety nets of all forms are a complete waste and should go away. Not all children is lernin'? Shut those worthless public schools down!

Find a new viable and beneficial source of energy but it doesn't solve every issue in five minutes? Fuck it and keep the current stuff.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> This sounds about as plausible as most other alternative energy ideas... Indeed..
> 
> 
> The no perfect solution fallacy seems pretty common among the right-wing.  Can't stop all gun violence? Well then don't bother with any regulations. Can't stop all poverty? Social safety nets of all forms are a complete waste and should go away. Not all children is lernin'? Shut those worthless public schools down!
> 
> Find a new viable and beneficial source of energy but it doesn't solve every issue in five minutes? Fuck it and keep the current stuff.


Bring us up to date on all those shovel-ready Green Jobs Obama poured taxpayer money to while yer at it?  What?  Gone bankrupt you say?  :mid:

----------


## Yasojack

Not sure how its going along but Virgin and i think it was Japan air where looking into using eucalyptus as Aviation fuel, hope it comes off, will be quids inn

----------


## slackula

> Bring us up to date on all those shovel-ready Green Jobs Obama poured taxpayer money to while yer at it? What? Gone bankrupt you say?


Do you realise that with that comment you have just proved my observation to be correct?

----------


## S Landreth

Carbon-Free, Biologically-Grown Bricks Win Green Business Competition


A British competition chaired by environmentalist investor Richard Branson awarded $669,000 to an American start-up thats developed an organic, carbon-free process to make bricks. The London-based Postcode Lottery Green Challenge gives an annual award to the best green business idea, and this years first-place winner was the firm bioMASON and its founder and CEO, Ginger Krieg Dosier, an architect turned biotechnology entrepreneur.

Through a process that Dosier compares to the way marine life constructs coral or sea shells, bioMASON uses bacteria to form sand into a crystalline structure that can serve as bricks or a cement-like construction material. The process occurs in a setting similar to a greenhouse, and its only inputs are the bacteria and its food, sand, nitrogen, calcium, and water. As a bonus, the irrigation system for the bacteria is even recycled in a closed-loop set-up, meaning bioMASONs business model wastes little water.

Right now, bioMASON is focused on providing an alternative to the traditional bricks used in the developing world. Those are usually made by forming clay, sand, and water into the shape, and then firing the brick at 2,000 degrees for three to five days  obviously a process thats heavy on the energy use and carbon dioxide emissions. According to Dosiers presentation, 1.23 trillion such bricks are made worldwide each year, for a total carbon footprint of around 800 million tons  greater than that of the global airline industry. And along with the greenhouse gas problem, theres also the problem of resource consumption: Dosier cites William McDonoughs documentary on human waste production, Waste Equals Food, which concluded that if traditional brick-making is used, rural Chinas current need for 200 million new homes would chew up 25 percent of the top layer of agricultural land for the clay, and consume over half the countrys coal reserves for the energy to fire them.

____________________________




> This sounds about as plausible as most other alternative energy ideas...
> Indeed...


and to think,...........some people believe this BM idiot should be allowed to post in the News and Speakers Corner sections of TD. Go Figure

----------


## S Landreth

India to build worlds largest solar power plant


The Indian government will set up the worlds largest solar power plant in its northwestern state of Rajasthan, an official statement said on Friday, and the venture is expected to significantly reduce solar power taxes in the country.

The project, known as the "Ultra-Mega Green Solar Power Project," will have a total power generation capacity of 4,000 megawatts, which is more than double the total solar power generation capacity in India.

This will be the largest solar-based power project in the world. Being the first project of this scale  this project is expected to set a trend for large-scale solar power development in the world," a government statement said.

The project will be spread across 23,000 acres of land belonging to the state-run Sambhar Salts Ltd, near the Sambhar Lake, which is about 47 miles away from Jaipur, Rajasthans capital city. The first phase of the project, which will be for 1,000 megawatt capacity, is expected to be completed in three years and will be run by a joint venture of five state-run utilities, including BHEL, Power Grid Corporation of India and Solar Energy Corporation of India.

In addition to cutting carbon, getting off of coal would help India reduce the 100,000+ deaths each year caused by coal plant pollution.

----------


## Takeovers

Looks interesting different. Looks quite primitive compared to existing designs. But I am not convinced that expensive high tech is always better. So let's see how it works out.

I compare to a California plant with mirrors from Germany.

----------


## Rainfall

Germany isn't so bad for solar energy, 1,000+ Watt per squaremetre all over the country.



It's not much less than in California. The north of Rügen and the edge of East Germany gets almost as much as Bavaria, so it's not necessarily the further south the more sun, but the further away from the Atlantic.

----------


## S Landreth

IKEA starts selling solar panels for homes

STOCKHOLM (AP)  Swedish flat-pack furniture giant IKEA will start selling residential solar panels at its stores in Britain, the first step in its plan to bring renewable energy to the mainstream market worldwide.

The company started selling solar panels made by China's Hanergy in its store in Southampton on Monday. It will sell them in the rest of Britain in coming months, it said.

A standard, all-black 3.36 kilowatt system for a semi-detached home will cost 5,700 British pounds ($9,200) and will include an in-store consultation and design service as well as installation, maintenance and energy monitoring service.

"In the past few years the prices on solar panels have dropped, so it's a really good price now," IKEA Chief Sustainability Officer Steve Howard told The Associated Press. "It's the right time to go for the consumers."

The solar panel investment will be paid off in about seven years for an average home owner in Britain, Howard said.

"If you are going to be in your house that long, your energy will be free after seven years," he said.

Some retailers in the U.S., including the Home Depot and Lowe's, already sell solar panels. But in other parts of the world, consumers often have to research a myriad specialist firms before making a purchase.

Howard said IKEA aims to launch the products in other countries eventually. It picked Britain as its test market because it has the right combination of mid-level electricity prices and government-sponsored financial incentives that make investing in solar energy attractive to consumers.

"This is a market by market decision," he said.

The U.K. government offers private solar panel owners the opportunity to sell back electricity to the grid on days when they have surplus production and has a financing plan for solar power investments, which means residents can buy a system for no upfront cost and pay it off gradually.

----------


## VocalNeal

Here's a Thai one



Just at the end of the express way where it meets the outer ring road. 500 acres of cells.
I have a real picture but can't be assed to upload it.

----------


## Takeovers

> This type of solar cell is used in concentrator photovoltaics (CPV).


This kind of cell requires a mirror tracking the sun using active steering with motors. Nice in theory but expensive to build and maintain. I am not aware of even a single powerplant utilizing this technology because of its complexity and cost. Plus it really only works in full sunlight while flat panel solar cells deliver some energy even if the sun is slightly covered with clouds.

----------


## S Landreth

A hybrid smart window device that can achieve energy savings and generation was designed based on a sandwiched composite film that was composed of dispersed VO2 particles and a polymer matrix. This device can temperature-dependently regulate solar heat and generate electricity using a solar cell positioned around the glass panel and powered by VO2 particle-scattered light, simultaneously remaining visible transparency. Credit: J. Zhou, Z. Chen and Y.F. Gao

Scientists unveil energy-generating window

Scientists in China said Thursday they had designed a "smart" window that can both save and generate energy, and may ultimately reduce heating and cooling costs for buildings.

While allowing us to feel close to the outside world, windows cause heat to escape from buildings in winter and let the Sun's unwanted rays enter in summer.

This has sparked a quest for "smart" windows that can adapt to weather conditions outside.

Today's smart windows are limited to regulating light and heat from the sun, allowing a lot of potential energy to escape, study co-author Yanfeng Gao of the Chinese Academy of Sciences told AFP.

"The main innovation of this work is that it developed a concept smart window device for simultaneous generation and saving of energy."

Engineers have long battled to incorporate energy-generating solar cells into window panes without affecting their transparency.

Gao's team discovered that a material called vanadium oxide (VO2) can be used as a transparent coating to regulate infrared radiation from the Sun.
VO2 changes its properties based on temperature. Below a certain level it is insulating and lets through infrared light, while at another temperature it becomes reflective.

A window in which VO2 was used could regulate the amount of Sun energy entering a building, but also scatter light to solar cells the team had placed around their glass panels, where it was used to generate energy with which to light a lamp, for example.

"This smart window combines energy-saving and generation in one device, and offers potential to intelligently regulate and utilise solar radiation in an efficient manner," the study authors wrote in the journal Nature Scientific Reports.

----------


## S Landreth

While in Italy we saw a tiny Smart Car being driven in the cities we visited.


Seems the US is trying to get into the market with this new EcoV.


In what may be a prelude of the future urban market, a Detroit-based manufacturer named EcoV Electric is offering an electric vehicle for just under $12,000.

The EcoV is geared towards urban driving  lower speed commutes over relatively short distances  and can go 25 to 40 miles on a charge. It charges by plugging into a standard wall socket and the company pegs the cost of the electricity for a recharge at a mere 50 cents. Thanks to those reduced fuel and maintenance costs, and the $11,999 price tag, they also estimate the car should pay for itself within a year. Safety-wise the EcoV is built with a roll cage frame, and the lack of a large gasoline-powered engine block actually makes electric cars safer in head-on collisions in general.

Obviously, these features also come with limitations most American car customers arent used to. The key is realizing theyre well-geared towards two specific emerging markets.

One is urban commuters: people who live in denser areas and use their cars for short trips to work or the grocery store, while relying on rented cars, air travel, or public transportation for longer trips. Traffic congestion resulted in an estimated 56 billion pounds of carbon pollution in 2012, so turning all that commuting over to electric power could come with climate benefits. Furthermore, demonstration projects are already showing how digital technology and the smart grid can be used by individuals to control when and how their electric vehicles are charged, which cuts down on their electricity bills.

The other market is delivery businesses that rely on urban fleets. Again, its a job well-suited to vehicles with the EcoVs characteristics: the daily routes and range needs are known and fixed, and the vehicles return to the same spot every night which makes re-charging much easier. EcoV seems to realize its potential in this area, as its designed the car to come in several iterations, including four-passenger vehicles, six-passenger vehicles, pickup trucks, delivery trucks, and more.

Fleets of small electric vehicles for urban driving are also possible investments for cab companies and other car-sharing arrangements, which again can cut down on the need for car ownership amongst dense populations and also cut carbon emissions. Further in the future, theres also the possibility of combining those electric vehicles with something like Googles driverless car technology and Ubers smartphone-based cab-hailing service, as Matt Yglesias recently described.

As CleanTechnica explains, EcoVs use of a low-capital-intensive business model  the reverse of what you usually see in auto-manufacturing  is what enabled the company hit such a low price tag. A capital-intensive business model involves purchasing factory machinery with a high initial cost, and these machines have to pay for themselves for them to make financial sense. Further, a high production volume is required for them to pay for themselves, and electric vehicle production volume (in general) is currently low, making it more difficult for factory machinery to pay for itself.

Being Detroit-based, EcoV also shows one potential strategy U.S. automakers specifically could use to keep building on their recovery by moving even further into the expanding electric vehicle market.

----------


## ENT

> Germany isn't so bad for solar energy, 1,000+ Watt per squaremetre all over the country.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not much less than in California. The north of Rügen and the edge of East Germany gets almost as much as Bavaria, so it's not necessarily the further south the more sun, but the further away from the Atlantic.


Excellent observation.

----------


## S Landreth

An Australian founded clean energy company that is allowing slum-dwellers in India to replace expensive and highly polluting kerosene lamps with cheaper solar energy is to receive an award at the UN climate change talks on Wednesday.

Pollinate Energy is one of two Australian initiatives to get awards under the Lighthouse initiative for the UNs Momentum for Change program. The other is the Australian-based 1 Million Women initiative, which aims to build a movement to get one million women to take small steps in their everyday lives to cut emissions.

The not-for-profit Pollinate Energy began its operations in the slums of Bangalore, initially with the aim of allowing children to do school work after the sun sets, and to reduce reliance on kerosene lamps, which eats up a large part of incomes with fuel costs and can cause health problems, burns and fires.

The company focuses on training members of the local community to distribute and install solar lighting systems as micro-entrepreneurs, or what the organization calls Pollinators  hence the name.

So far, the company has provided solar systems to 10,000 urban poor living in 250 of Bangalores slum communities, in turn saving 40,000 litres of kerosene and 100,000 kilograms of carbon emissions.

Co-founder Katerina Kimmorley, who grew the idea out of her Masters thesis at the London School of Economics, says the idea is growing faster than expected and the program will extend to other cities in 2014.

A total of 17 different businesses in Asia, Africa and latin America will be show-cased, including companies that lease solar farms, make bamboo bikes, recycle waste, and deliver low-smoke stoves.

Australian solar lighting project in Indian slums wins UN award : Renew Economy

______________________

The prize comes from the United Nations Momentum for Change program, and will be presented today at the ongoing climate talks in Warsaw. According to the UNs numbers, Pollinate energy has provided 10,000 in Bangalore to date with its lighting systems, saving 40,000 litters of kerosene and 100,000 kilograms of carbon emissions ion the process. Further, they estimate Pollinate Energy could soon be operating across 50 major Indian cities and providing their lighting to 35,000 communities.

The companys other co-founder, Katerina Kimmorley, told RenewEconomy the idea for the program grew from her Masters thesis at the London School of Economics. And Alfris provided a concrete example of how it helped a woman in Bangalorte named Parambi: She was the first in her community to take a solar lighting kit from us for a week as a demo. Parambi told us that she uses the solar light to do tailoring work in the evenings. I do domestic housework in the daytime so I previously wasnt able to work at night, she told us. Her children also use the light to study. Previously they would get home from class at around 6 or 7pm and would not be able to do any further work Now her kids are able to use the light to do a few extra hours work, or instead use the hours to play safely without danger of knocking over the naked flame and being burnt.

Australian Company Wins U.N. Prize For Bringing Solar Power To The Poorest In India

Christiana Figueres, UNFCCC | Blog of UNFCCC Executive Secretary Christiana Figueres

----------


## S Landreth

World's Largest Landfill Will Soon Be NYC's Biggest Solar Plant


Mayor Bloomberg, Parks Commissioner Veronica M. White, Sanitation Commissioner John Doherty and Director of the Mayors Office of Long-Term Planning and Sustainability Sergej Mahnovski today announced the largest solar energy installation in New York City will be installed at Freshkills Parks on Staten Island. Approximately 47 acres of land will be leased to SunEdison, which was selected through a public bidding process to design, construct, install and operate a solar power facility with the potential to generate up to 10 megawatts of power  five times more than any solar energy system in the city and enough to power approximately 2,000 homes.

The solar power system will be an integral part of the Freshkills Park, and will increase the Citys current renewable energy capacity by 50 percent. Fostering the market for renewable energy and reducing greenhouse gas emissions are two key initiatives of PlaNYC, the Citys long-term sustainability blueprint. This announcement is the latest in a series of solar initiatives the city has launched in recent years including significantly scaling up use of solar energy at City-owned sites and developing the NYC Solar Map, a web-based tool that estimates the feasibility of installing solar panels on any of the 1 million New York City buildings. The Administration is moving forward with steps to officially map an additional 1,500 acres of Freshkills into parkland, officially bringing the total for Freshkills Park to 2,200 acres and bringing total parkland in New York City to more than 30,000 acres for the first time in history. The Mayor made the announcement at Freshkills Park where he was joined by Borough President James Molinaro, Assembly Member Michael Cusik, Assembly Member Matthew Titone and Atilla Toth, General Manager for SunEdison, for the announcement.

snip

Freshkills spans 2,200 acres on the western shore of Staten Island and served as the Citys principal solid waste landfill until 2001. In 2006, the New York City Department of Parks and Recreation began working to develop Freshkills Park, which will incorporate the solar and wind power installations. The use of capped municipal landfills to develop renewable energy facilities was outlined in PlaNYC, Mayor Bloombergs unprecedented program to prepare the City for more residents, strengthen the economy, combat climate change, and enhance the quality of life for all New Yorkers.

NYC's Largest Solar Energy Installation to be Built at Freshkills Park in Staten Island

----------


## forreachingme

A nuclear genius here on a Ted Talk...

Taylor Wilson: My radical plan for small nuclear fission reactors | Video on TED.com

He was 14 when started fiddling around nuclear stuff in the garage of his father.

Works on some NASA Projects now.

He has a invented a nuclear safe room that could power thousand homes, burried underground and in case of problem the water separates from fission area removing the actual danger of melting in conventional nuclear systems.
Another good point is that he would use the disarmament program for the raw material.

Lots of great inventions on Ted talks...

----------


## S Landreth

good luck


Michelin eyes organic matter for tyres

Is it possible to make car tyres using sugar beet, straw or even wood? Strange as it may seem, Michelin, the world's second-biggest tyre manufacturer, last month announced a major research programme to investigate those very possibilities. But the French firm is not simply acting out of a general concern for the environment; it is concerned there may soon be a shortage of oil-based materials.

The project, codenamed Bio Butterfly,involves construction of a pilot plant and will be carried out in partnership with a public research centre, IFP Energies nouvelles, and its subsidiary Axens. France's Environment and Energy Management Agency is also supporting it with a 14.7m ($20m) subsidy as part of its Investing in the Future initiative. Over the next eight years BioButterfly's budget will total 52m.

The stakes are high for Michelin. To produce tyres it currently uses a mixture of natural and synthetic rubber. But the main synthetic ingredient is butadiene, a petroleum by-product that will ultimately run short. "We are expecting a butadiene shortage by 2020," says Vincent Ferreiro, who has global responsibility for developing the firm's materials and components.

Curiously, this threat is linked to the worldwide surge in shale gas, which has driven gas prices down and prompted chemists to neglect oil and focus on the new energy source. As such there is a risk of a shortfall in butadiene output, despite demand continuing to rise by 4% a year.

In 2011-12 the first signs of a shortage doubled prices, giving tyre manufacturers a big scare. Prices have dropped back since, due to the slowdown in the Chinese economy. "But the upward pressure will return and we can't just sit here doing nothing," Ferreiro says. Hence the decision to find a sustainable alternative.

The plan is to start with organic matter often treated as waste. The biomass will be fermented to obtain alcohol, the end result being a form of "bio-butadiene". "But it remains to be seen whether the process is technically feasible and competitive," says Jean-Pierre Burzynski at IFP Energies nouvelles. The Bio Butterfly project will test these assumptions.

Faced with the same risk, Michelin's key rivals, such as Bridgestone, and chemical firms, such as Eni and TPC, are also working on alternatives to butadiene. It may not be the sort of race normally associated with Michelin, but one it nevertheless wants to win.

----------


## Umbuku

> Hydrogen squeezed from stone could be new energy source
> 
> 
> 
> Scientists from the University of Lyon have discovered a new way to split hydrogen gas from water, using rocks.
> 
> The method promises a new green energy source, providing copious hydrogen from a simple mixture of rock and water.
> 
> It speeds up a chemical reaction that takes geological timescales in nature.
> ...


BBC News - Hydrogen squeezed from stone could be new energy source

A cheap industrial process for gathering hydrogen from one of the most common minerals on the planet.

----------


## S Landreth

13 Major Clean Energy Breakthroughs Of 2013

While the news about climate change seems to get worse every day, the rapidly improving technology, declining costs, and increasing accessibility of clean energy is the true bright spot in the march toward a zero-carbon future. 2013 had more clean energy milestones than we could fit on one page, but here are thirteen of the key breakthroughs that happened this year.

1. Using salt to keep producing solar power even when the sun goes down. Helped along by the Department of Energys loan program, Solanas massive 280 megawatt (MW) solar plant came online in Arizona this October, with one unique distinction: the plant will use a salt battery that will allow it to keep generating electricity even when the sun isnt shining. Not only is this a first for the United States in terms of thermal energy storage, the Solana plant is also the largest in the world to use to use parabolic trough mirrors to concentrate solar energy.

2. Electric vehicle batteries that can also power buildings. Nissans groundbreaking Vehicle-To-Building technology will enable companies to regulate their electricity needs by tapping into EVs plugged into their garages during times of peak demand. Then, when demand is low, electricity flows back to the vehicles, ensuring theyre charged for the drive home. 

3. The next generation of wind turbines is a gamechanger. May of 2013 brought the arrival of GEs Brilliant line of wind turbines, which bring two technologies within the turbines to address storage and intermittency concerns. An industrial internet communicates with grid operators, to predict wind availability and power needs, and to optimally position the turbine. 

4. Solar electricity hits grid parity with coal. A single solar photovoltaic (PV) cell cost $76.67 per watt back in 1977, then fell off a cliff. Bloomberg Energy Finance forecast the price would reach $0.74 per watt in 2013 and as of the first quarter of this year, they were actually selling for $0.64 per watt.

5. Advancing renewable energy from ocean waves. With the nations first commercial, grid-connected underwater tidal turbine successfully generating renewable energy off the coast of Maine for a year, the Ocean Renewable Power Company (ORPC) has its sights set on big growth.

6. Harnessing ocean waves to produce fresh water. This year saw the announcement of Carnegie Wave Energys upcoming desalination plant near Perth, Australia. It will use the companys underwater buoy technology to harness ocean wave force to pressurize the water, cutting out the fossil-fuel-powered electric pumps that usually force water through the membrane in the desalination process. The resulting system  a world first  will be carbon-free, and efficient in terms of both energy and cost. Plan detailswere completed in October, the manufacturing contract was awarded in November, and when its done, the plant will supply 55 billion litters of fresh drinking water per year.

7. Ultra-thin solar cells that break efficiency records. Conversion efficiency is the amount of light hitting the solar cell thats actually changed into electricity, and its typically 18.7 percent and 24 percent. But Alta Devices, a Silicon Valley solar manufacturer, set a new record of 30.8 percent conversion efficiency this year. 

8. Batteries that are safer, lighter, and store more power. Abundant and cost-effective storage technology will be crucial for a clean energy economy  no where more so than with electric cars. But right now batteries dont always hold enough charge to power automobiles for extended periods, and they add significantly to bulk and cost. But at the start of 2013, researchers at Oak Ridge National Laboratory successfully demonstrated a new lithium-ion battery technology that can store far more power in a much smaller size, and thats safer and less prone to shorts. 

9. New age offshore wind turbines that float. Offshore areas are prime real estate for wind farms, but standard turbines require lots of construction and are limited to waters 60 meters deep or less. But Statoil, the Norwegian-based oil and gas company, began work this year on a hub of floating wind turbines off the coast of Scotland. The turbines merely require a few cables to keep them anchored, and can be placed in water up to 700 meters. 

10. Cutting electricity bills with direct current power. Alternating current (AC), rather than direct current (DC) is the dominant standard for electricity use. But DC current has its own advantages: its cheap, efficient, works better with solar panels and wind turbines, and doesnt require adaptors that waste energy as heat. Facebook, JPMorgan, Sprint, Boeing, and Bank of America have all built datacenters that rely on DC power, since DC-powered datacenters are 20 percent more efficient, cost 30 percent less, and require 25 to 40 percent less floorspace. 

11. Commercial production of clean energy from plant waste is finally here. Ethanol derived from corn, once held up as a climate-friendly alternative to gasoline, is under increasing fire. Many experts believe it drives up food prices, and studies disagree on whether it actually releases any less carbon dioxide when its full life cycle is accounted for. Cellulosic biofuels, promise to get around those hurdles, and 2013 may be when the industry finally turned the corner. INOES Bios cellulosic ethanol plant in Florida and KiORs cellulosic plant in Mississippi began commercial production this year. 

12. Innovative financing bringing clean energy to more people. In DC, the first ever property-assessed clean energy (PACE) project allows investments in efficiency and renewables to be repaid through a special tax levied on the property, which lowers the risk for owners. Crowdfunding for clean energy projects made major strides bringing decentralized renewable energy to more people  particularly the worlds poor  and Solar Mosaic is pioneering crowdfunding to pool community investments in solar in the United States. California figured out how to allow customers who arent property owners or who dont have a suitable roof for solar  thats 75 percent of the state  to nonetheless purchase up to 100 percent clean energy for their home or business. Minnesota advanced its community solar gardens program, modeled after Colorados successful initiative. And Washington, DC voted to bring in virtual net metering, which allows people to buy a portion of a larger solar or wind project, and then have their portion of the electricity sold or credited back to the grid on their behalf, reducing the bill.

13. Wind power is now competitive with fossil fuels. Were now seeing power agreements being signed with wind farms at as low as $25 per megawatt-hour, Stephen Byrd, Morgan Stanleys Head of North American Equity Research for Power & Utilities and Clean Energy, told the Columbia Energy Symposium in late November. Byrd explained that winds ongoing variable costs are negligible, which means an owner can bring down the cost of power purchase agreements by spreading the up-front investment over as many units as possible. As a result, larger wind farms in the Midwest are confronting coal plants in the Powder River Basin with fairly vicious competition. And even without the production tax credit, wind can still undercut many natural gas plants. A clear sign of its viability, wind power currently meets 25 percent of Iowas energy needs and is projected to reach a whopping 50 percent by 2018.

----------


## Boon Mee

Just a note on wind power that's killing off birds by the thousands - the towers burn up and fall over too at an alarming rate.

Small nuke plants are the answer.  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

122% wind power in Denmark

Renewable electricity records are falling every day. In early October, Germany recently hit a 59 percent renewable peak, Colorado utility Xcel Energy peaked at 60 percent wind at the beginning of the year, and Spain got its top power supply from wind for three months leading into 2013.

But thats chump change compared with Denmark. According to data from Energinet, the national grid operator, wind power has produced 30 percent of gross power consumption to date in 2013. This includes over 90 hours where wind produced more than all of Denmarks electricity needs, peaking at 122 percent on October 28, at 2 a.m.  

And Denmark has plans to get to 50 percent more wind by 2020, creating even bigger hourly peaks. Energinet predicts the country may hit as many as1,000 hours per year of power surplus.

To champions of renewables, this is validation that a clean energy future is possible and that the transition is already underway. These regions also give insight into what is to come in the U.S., and what needs to change to keep a reliable and affordable power system as clean energy grows.

Making it work: Easy Solutions First

So how can Denmark be 122 percent wind-powered? Where does the extra power go?

Denmark is part of an integrated regional grid with the Scandinavian countries and parts of Germany. They have a constant trade with utilities in the region, especially hydro plants in Norway.


As renewables grow and as Denmark attempts to phase out fossil fuels altogether by 2050, the country is aggressively adopting smart grid technologies, leading Europe in research and demonstration projects on a per-capita basis. The island of Bornholm will be a test bed, with extensive smart grid and renewable energy deployment. Demand response is beginning to grow, though in a different form than in the U.S.  Denmark also has big goals for electric cars, and has exempted them from the 180 percent sales tax applied to gas and diesel vehicles.

----------


## Umbuku

> German born, barcelona-based architect andré broessel has sent us images of his latest development of a spherical glass
> solar energy generator. the project uses the advantageous strategy of implementing a ball lens and specific geometrical
> structure to improve energy efficiency by 35%. in contrast to its traditional photo-voltaic 'dual-axis' counterparts,
> the device incorporates a fully rotational weatherproof natural optical tracking device that is adequate for functioning
> on inclined surfaces and curtain walls, empowering any building surface. the new solar generating concept has
> capabilities that concentrate diffused daylight or moonlight for a more effective site context application.


spherical glass solar energy generator by rawlemon

----------


## S Landreth

Brooklyn Whole Foods Wows With Solar, Wind, EV Chargers, Greenhouse and More

The outside of the newly opened Whole Foods on Brooklyn, NYs Gowanus Canal contains more examples of renewable energy and efficiency than some companies have throughout their entire operations.

Solar and wind energy work together to completely power two Skypump electric vehicle charging stations and 19 LED streetlights. The Sanya SLSTM streetlights, by New York, NY-based Urban Green Energy (UGE), would remain operational during regional outages because of their natural power sources. 

UGE says the streetlights and charging stations both produce more energy than they require, reducing energy consumption at the supermarket.


Taking advantage of the smart grid regulations available in New York State, UGEs power systems contribute to the stores microgridfeeding energy to the electrical grid and taking only when needed, the company said in a statement. 

A 324-kilowatt (kW) solar array covers much of the parking lot and is expected to offset nearly 30 percent of the 56,000-square-foot buildings electricity use, or 380,400 kW hours from the grid, Earth Techling estimates. Additionally, a 157-kW combined heat and power system can provide heating and chilled water throughout the year and during grid failures.

Whole Foods full expects the store to garner LEED Platinum certification.

Were about 60 percent more efficient than any other grocery store in the U.S., according to a statement from Whole Foods Green Mission Team. Were going to be saving about 2.5 million kWh a year, which is equivalent to taking about 360 cars off the road annually.

----------


## S Landreth

Trina Solar to develop 1GW plant and module factory in China - PV-Tech


Chinese tier one PV manufacturer Trina Solar will develop a 1GW ground-mounted solar power plant in Xinjiang, western China.

The company announced on 30 December that it signed an investment framework agreement with the local prefectural government of Turpan.

Still subject to approval, the first two phases of the Xinjiang plant will total 300MW and are scheduled for completion by the end of 2014. Approvals are required from the local government and from the state grid. The entire 1GW plant will take four years to build.

Once approval for the first phase has been given, Trina Solar also plans to construct a module production facility near the plant to supply the project. Trina Solar chairman and chief executive officer Jifan Gao said that the facility would create jobs and stimulate the growth of the local economy. Gao also said the company looked forward to working in close collaboration with the local authorities to satisfy the conditions needed for phase one to commence in the first quarter of 2014.

According to Gao, when completed the Turpan project will be the largest solar power plant in Xinjiang. Xinjiang's abundant land and solar resources make Turpan an ideal location for this project, he said.

----------


## Umbuku

> By attaching incredibly fine nanotubules to plant cells and drawing the electrons from them, the team has been able to direct the electrons down a wire as electrical current. Testing the strength of the current, they found that it was twice as powerful as electricity gathered from traditional solar cells of the same size.


Houseplants: The solar cells of tomorrow | DVICE

----------


## Umbuku

> Shimizu, a Japanese architectural and engineering firm, has a solution for the climate crisis: Simply build a band of solar panels 400 kilometers (249 miles) wide (pdf) running all the way around the Moon’s 11,000-kilometer (6,835 mile) equator and beam the carbon-free energy back to Earth in the form of microwaves, which are converted into electricity at ground stations.


But...




> Shimizu, which is known for a series of far-fetched “dream projects” including pyramid cities and a space hotel. The company proposes to start building the Luna Ring in 2035.


http://qz.com/152384/japans-plan-to-...t-on-the-moon/

----------


## S Landreth

Spain Achieves Renewable Milestone.


Wind power generated 21.1 percent of Spains energy (bloggers note: energy is not correct here  electricity is accurate) needs in 2013, reported the national energy grid this month, becoming the top source of electrical power in the country, narrowly ahead of nuclear energy at 21 percent.

On Monday, BusinessGreen reported the findings from a study by the Red Eléctrica de España (REE), revealing for the first time ever, that [wind power] contributed most to the annual electricity demand coverage.

In total, wind farms were estimated to have generated 53,926GWh of electricity last year, up 12 per cent on 2012. Meanwhile renewable energy sources in total provided 42.4 percent of the countrys electricity, up from 10.5 percent the previous year.

The added renewable energy in the mix in 2013 is predicted to have reduced the greenhouse gas emissions of Spains energy sector by 23.1 percent from 2012 levels, according to REE.

Throughout 2013, the all-time highs of wind power production were exceeded, the report stated.

On 6 February, wind power recorded a new maximum of instantaneous power with 17,056MW at 3:49 pm (2.5 per cent up on the previous record registered in April 2012), and that same day the all-time maximum for hourly energy was also exceeded reaching 16,918MWh.

BusinessGreen noted that the fall in greenhouse gas emissions had also been caused by a 2.1 percent decrease in overall power demand. However, the increased weight of renewable energy sources likely played the main role in cutting down emissions.

Besides wind power, solar power generation also saw an increase in PV capacity by 140MW and thermal capacity by 300MW. High levels of rainfall experienced last year also meant hydroelectric power output was 16 percent higher than the historical average, climbing to 32,205GWh.

Meanwhile high emitting energy sources saw a major reduction in power output. Coal-fired plants for instance saw a 27.3 percent decrease in power generation.

----------


## S Landreth

If you cover it,.. why not cover it with solar panels? 


World's largest solar-powered bridge opens in London 

After nearly five years in the making, Network Rail has today cut the ribbon on the world's largest solar-powered bridge at Blackfriars Bridge across the River Thames.

As part of a project with solar installation firm Solarcentury, the roof of the bridge has been covered with 4,400 photovoltaic panels, providing up to half of the energy for London Blackfriars station.

First Capital Connect, which runs Blackfriars, expects the panels to cut the stations' carbon emissions by an estimated 511 tonnes a year, further reducing the carbon footprint of its train routes to the south east of England.

"Electric trains are already the greenest form of public transport - this roof gives our passengers an even more sustainable journey," said David Statham, managing director of First Capital Connect. "The distinctive roof has also turned our station into an iconic landmark visible for miles along the River Thames."

The bridge will also act as a major advertisement for London's efforts to become a sustainable city, with tourists and workers viewing the panels as they enter the capital.

----------


## S Landreth

7,500 homes are a lot of homes for just one wind turbine.


On Tuesday the worlds largest and most powerful wind turbine swung into gear at the Danish National Test Centre for Large Wind Turbines in Østerild. The prototype V164-8.0 MW wind turbine is 720 feet tall, has 260-foot blades, and can generate 8 megawatts of power  enough to supply electricity for 7,500 average European households or about 3,000 American households.

A joint venture between Vestas and Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, the turbine is slated to go into production next year and was designed to take advantage of the growing offshore wind industry across Europe.

We have now completed the production, testing, and installation of the V164-8.0 MW as planned, thanks to the teams intense effort during a time when Vestas has reduced its investments and lowered fixed costs, Anders Vedel, Chief Technology Officer for Vestas,said. We now look forward to evaluating the turbines performance on site.

According to the European Offshore Wind Industry, 418 offshore turbines came online last year, providing 1,567 MW of capacity. That brought the total offshore wind capacity in Europe to 6,562 MW with just over 2,000 turbines, enough to provide 0.7 percent of the EUs electricity. The European Offshore Wind Industry estimates that by 2020 Europes offshore grid should have a capacity of 40 gigawatts and by 2030 it should have 150 gigawatts, enough to provide 14 percent of the EUs electricity demand.

Britain has the most installed offshore wind capacity with 3.68 gigawtts while Denmark is a distant second with 1.27 gigawatts.

Vestas is Europes second leading wind turbine manufacturer, after Siemens, a German company. As of last year Vestas had installed 27 percent of Europes offshore wind turbines, or 547, compared to Siemens 1,249, or 60 percent.

----------


## Umbuku

> 19-year-old inventor finds way to clean up the world’s oceans in under 5 years time
> 
> Now a 19-year-old inventor by the name of Boyan Slat says we can remove nearly 20 billion tons of plastic waste with his concept he calls an ocean cleanup array.  It is made from a massive series of floating booms and processing platforms that gradually suck in the floating plastic like a giant funnel.
> 
> The angle with how the array is set up allows all of the plastic to go to where the platforms processing centers are floating. At the platform processing area it would separate the naturally occurring life such as plankton an only keep the plastic materials to be recycled.
> 
> .................
> 
> Not only is Slat’s concept self-powered, it would also be very profitable from the all the recycling, which is estimated in the amount of 500 million dollars (U.S.) per year.


19-year-old inventor finds way to clean up the world

----------


## S Landreth

Floating Wind Turbines Coming to Oregon Coast

A demonstration project received approval from the federal government, though Europe is still likely to see the technology first

A demonstration floating offshore wind project in Oregon breezed over another hurdle yesterday, raising hopes that West Coast's first offshore turbines will begin spinning before the end of the decade.

However, the project's developers indicated that this new and potentially transformative technology will likely find a more welcoming market in Europe before it is realized at utility scale in the United States.

The Bureau of Ocean Energy Management yesterday released a determination of no competitive interest for a 15-square-mile offshore area in Oregon that Seattle-based renewable energy developer Principle Power aims to use as a test bed for its floating offshore wind technology.

Principle Power is planning a 30-megawatt offshore wind farm, called the WindFloat Pacific Project, that would consist of five units tethered 16 nautical miles from Coos Bay, bobbing approximately 1,400 feet above the ocean floor.

The formal announcement was made yesterday in Portland, Ore., by Interior Secretary Sally Jewell, who was joined by Oregon Gov. John Kitzhaber (D) and BOEM Director Tommy Beaudreau.

"This is a really exciting and innovative project," Beaudreau said. "It involves a floating technology that has enormous potential on the West Coast, where the shelf drops off steeply, as well as around the world. ... I'm very pleased to be rolling out renewable energy development offshore on the West Coast, as we have been on the East Coast for several years."

more

----------


## S Landreth

Sustainable hydrogen for fuel cells with new artificial leaf

Researchers from Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory are developing a new bionic leaf that can convert energy from sunlight into an energy-dense fuel, imitating the photosynthetic process of plants. Weve covered the artificial leaf concept before but aside from using a cool new name (bionic leaf sounds much cooler than artificial leaf, right?) the Berkeley project represents a new twist on the technology that could lead to far greater efficiencies.

The Artificial Leaf Concept

Whether you call it an artificial leaf or a bionic leaf, the basic concept is relatively simple. Instead of using a photovoltaic cell to generate electricity directly from sunlight, you deploy a chemical reaction that stores solar energy in the form of hydrogen, which you can then use in a hydrogen fuel cell to generate electricity.


That sunlight-to-hydrogen chain means you can store solar energy indefinitely, potentially in huge quantities, so think of it as a kind of battery and youre on the right track. The fuel cell connection means that the intermittent nature of solar energy is not an issue, and neither is its resistance to mobility.

As for how you get there, you drop a photoelectrochemical cell in a bucket of water and let it go to work stripping out the hydrogen.

Thats a much more sustainable way to produce hydrogen than the current standard, which involves a good deal of fossil energy. With Toyota, GM and other auto manufacturers poised to deliver hydrogen fuel cell vehicles to the mass market, the race is on to develop solar powered hydrogen production at scale.

The Berkeley Lab Bionic Leaf
The trick behind the photoelectrochemical cell is to find the right combination of materials that give you a cost-effective reaction, otherwise your bionic leaf is going to sit in the lab and amuse visitors forever.

Weve been following one solution, an actual leaf-sized artificial leaf that is being developed with a focus on low cost materials to serve households in underserved communities. The absolute efficiency of the cell is not as important as the overall cost, since in this market electricity consumption is almost negligible (in the latest development, the artificial leaf has been tweaked to function effectively in impure water).

The Berkeley team is also taking cost into consideration while moving along a tack that is focused on revving up the performance of the photocathode at the molecular level (the cathode is the part of the cell that generates an electrical current).

The team has been focusing on a hybrid photocathode of gallium phosphide (a semiconductor that absorbs visible light), and cobaloxime, a hydrogen-producing catalyst.

Both materials are relatively abundant and inexpensive compared to conventional precious metal catalysts like platinum.

So far, so good. The team just published its latest analysis of the photocathode in the journal Physical Chemistry Chemical Physics under the title Energetics and efficiency analysis of a cobaloxime-modified semiconductor under simulated air mass 1.5 illumination, which demonstrated that almost 90 percent of the electrons generated by the hybrid material were stored in the target hydrogen molecules.

The team has also found that the ability of the gallium phosphide to absorb solar energy is far outstripping the ability of the cobaloxime to catalyse a reaction. The result is that only 1.5 percent of the photons that hit the surface get converted into a photocurrent.

So, the search is on for a faster and more efficient catalyst.

little more here: Promising news for solar fuels from Berkeley Lab researchers at JCAP | e! Science News

----------


## S Landreth

Blue Is The New Green: How Oceans Could Power The Future


In February, a natural gas power plant along the Central California coast closed after operating for more than 50 years, thus ending an era that saw the surrounding community of Morro Bay grow up around it. In an unlikely partnership, the shuttering may also help usher in a new era of energy generation  this one reliant on power from the waves that undulate through the bay before crashing up against the nearby shoreline.

The antiquated Morro Bay plant is part of a pattern of seaside plants closing due to a combination of stricter environmental regulations coupled with Californias requirement that 33 percent of electricity in the state come from renewable sources by 2020. Two companies have filed preliminary permits with the Federal Energy Regulatory Commission (FERC) to test wave energy projects off the coast of Morro Bay, a town of about 10,000 people north of Los Angeles. Both projects would use the defunct plant as a much-needed transmission hub to push energy to the grid and from there to consumers throughout the region.

If we arent able to use Morro Bay, there are other shore-based power plants shutting down along the coastline, said Paul Grist, president and chairman of Archon Energy, one of the companies applying for a FERC permit. They cant meet the Renewable Portfolio Standard and they suck in and spew out millions of gallons of water.

Dynegy, the owner of the power plant, is the other company that applied for a FERC permit. A Houston-based utility company with around 13,000 megawatts (MW) of nationwide power generation capacity, their February 6 application with FERC came several months after Archons. If their project tests successfully and goes on to get the two dozen or so licenses and permits that would be needed, it would eventually generate 650 MW of power and cost more than $1 billion to build.

Dynegy filed their permit many months after we did, Grist said. Our goal was to use that transmission corridor to the coast and Dynegy basically followed. Their application is further towards land than ours. Ive talked with them and were going to try to work together and help each other out as much as we can.

snip

Theres a lot of technology happening in wave energy conversion, Grist said. Wave energy will be coming of age in the immediate future.


Wave and tidal power are both hydrokinetic sources of energy. Wave power harnesses the energy of surface waves through a number of different mechanisms, many still in early stages of development. Currently the primary method involves floating buoys the size of lighthouses that are moored to the ocean floor. In another example, a group of researchers at UC-Berkeley have developed what they call a seafloor carpet that absorbs the impact of ocean waves much as muddy seabeds do.

Tidal power uses the flow of ocean currents, tides or inland waterways to capture the potential energy between high and low tides as they occur every 12 hours. The rotation of the earth creates wind on the ocean surface that forms waves, while the gravitational pull of the moon creates coastal tides and currents, the National Renewable Energy Laboratory (NREL) explains.

As the search for new forms of clean, sustainable energy persists, the global potential of wave and tidal power represents an untested but immensely promising frontier. Oceans cover 70 percent of the Earths surface  and they do so densely. Ocean current resources are about 800 times denser than wind currents, according to NREL, meaning a 12-mph marine current generates the equivalent amount of force as a 110-mph wind gust. With more than half of all Americans living near the coastline, wave and tidal power is also appealing for its proximity to electricity demand centers, whereas the many of the best wind and solar sites are hundreds of miles from population hubs.

A 2012 report prepared by RE Vision Consulting for the Department of Energy found that the theoretical ocean wave energy resource potential in the U.S. is more than 50 percent of the annual domestic demand of the entire country. The World Energy Council has estimated that approximately 2 terawatts  2 million megawatts or double current world electricity production  could be produced from the oceans via wave power.

snip

While oceans may cover more than two-thirds of the planet, wave and tidal power require concentrated energy locations with strong currents or consistently large waves. This limits the opportunities to a tiny percentage of the ocean, according to Fraenkel. So on top of technological advances and economic favorability, siting, natural resources availability, and transmission access must all align for a successful wave or tidal power project. Even so, Fraenkel views the challenges as not only worth overcoming, but necessary to overcome.

The oceans contain a huge amount of energy so logic dictates that we need to learn to extract energy where possible bearing in mind that future use of fossil fuel is going to be inhibited both by the effects of pollution induced climate change and by resource depletion, he said. So my message is that although extracting energy from the oceans is more difficult and perhaps less successful so far than some people might have wished, it has been shown to be possible and will no doubt become increasingly important in future.

much more in the link above

----------


## S Landreth

Nice to read the Department of Defense planning ahead and at no cost to US tax payers,

Department Of Defense Undertakes Largest Solar Project To Date

The U.S. Army announced plans on Monday to begin construction on the Department of Defenses largest solar array on a military installation. Groundbreaking for the 20-megawatt project will take place on April 25, with commercial operations slated to begin late this year. It will provide about a quarter of the annual electricity use for Fort Huachuca in southeast Arizona.

The project establishes a new path for an innovative partnering opportunity among the U.S. Army, other federal agencies, private industry and the utility provider, said Richard Kidd, deputy assistant secretary of the Army for energy and sustainability. I applaud the significant efforts and teamwork to bring this project to fruition  and set the example for other large scale renewable energy opportunities.

The project is being installed under a purchase power agreement in which the solar installer, in this case Tucson Electric Power, pays for installation, operation, and maintenance and then pays down costs and generates revenue through sales of electricity. The project is an example of public-private industry collaboration in which no taxpayer dollars will be spent. The installation, design, engineering and construction of the project will be overseen by E.ON, a multinational investor-owned energy supplier.

The U.S. Army is committed to sustainable energy practices for a number of reasons, not least of which is the acknowledgement of climate change as a threat to geopolitical order and a national security threat multiplier.

----------


## barbaro

I recently watched _Who Killed the Electric Care?_ and highly recommend it. 

It's a shame.

----------


## Takeovers

> I recently watched Who Killed the Electric Care?


Never heard of electric care.

----------


## Takeovers

Pumped storage hydropower.

Pumped-storage hydropower | Statkraft

Storage of electricity from renewable sources is a major concern. Germany is sometimes producing more windpower and sometimes more solar than the grid can take. With more windparks added the problem gets only worse. 

Practical sites for pump storage are rare in Germany but abundant in Norway. There are already many sites with hydropower and large storage basins that can be converted to pump storage by adding pumps or maybe using turbine-generator setups that can do both.

A high powered sea cable is planned and will be built to connect Germany to Norway to use storage capacity in Norway.

----------


## S Landreth

> Pumped storage hydropower.
> 
> Pumped-storage hydropower | Statkraft


related,......

Spanish island to be fully powered by wind, water


The smallest and least known of Spain's Canary Islands, El Hierro, is making a splash by becoming the first island in the world fully energy self-sufficient through combined water and wind power.

A wind farm opening at the end of June will turn into electricity the gusts that rake the steep cliffs and green mountains of the volcanic island off the Atlantic coast of Africa.

Its five turbines installed at the northeastern tip of El Hierro near the capital Valverde will have a total output of 11.5 megawattsmore than enough power to meet the demand of the island's roughly 10,000 residents and its energy-hungry water desalination plants.

Although other islands around the world are powered by solar or wind energy, experts say El Hierro is the first to secure a constant supply of electricity by combining wind and water power and with no connection to any outside electricity network.

Surplus power from the wind turbines will be used to pump fresh water from a reservoir near the harbour to a larger one at volcanic crater located about 700 metres (2,300 feet) above sea level.

When there is little or no wind, the water will be channelled down to the lower reservoir through turbines to generate electricity in turn.

"This system guarantees us a supply of electricity," said the director of the Gorona del Viento wind power plant, Juan Manuel Quintero who is supervising final tests before the plant starts functioning in a few weeks.

The plant will account for 50 percent of the island's electricity demand when it is officially inaugurated at the end of June, a figure that will rise to 100 percent over the following months.

The scheme will cut carbon dioxide emissions by 18,700 tonnes per year and eliminate the island's annual consumption of 40,000 barrels of oil.

El Hierro will maintain its fuel oil power station as a back up, just in case.


more in the link above

----------


## S Landreth

as I understand the costs of solar panels continue to fall

Worlds Largest Solar Array Set to Crank Out 290 Megawatts of Sunshine Power


Agua Caliente, the largest photovoltaic solar power facility in the world, was completed last week in Arizona.

The plant comprises more than five million solar panels that span the equivalent of two Central Parks in the desert between Yuma and Phoenix. It generates 290 megawatts of powerenough electricity to fuel 230,000 homes in neighboring California at peak capacity. The Agua Caliente Solar Project represents a significant advance in the technology compared with just four years ago, when the largest solar facility in the U.S. generated only 20 megawatts. Solar has completely arrived as a competitive energy resource, says Peter Davidson, executive director of the Loan Programs Office at the U.S. Department of Energy (DoE).

The project, which cost a total of $1.8 billion to construct, received a million-dollar loan from the DoE as a part of its SunShot initiative (so-named in the spirit of president John F. Kennedys moon shot program). SunShot provides guaranteed loans to unproved ventures in solar power in the hopes of promoting innovation and making the technology more cost-effective. Although Agua Caliente (owned by U.S. energy giant NRG Energy and partner MidAmerican Solar) is now the largest photovoltaic solar facility in the world, it probably will not hold that distinction for long. Other massive solar panel facilities, such as Antelope Valley Solar Ranch One in Californias Mojave Desert, are rapidly springing up across the Southwest. This series of large plants that are being built really mark the transition from the technology being something experimental to real energy on the grid, agrees Robert Margolis, a senior analyst at the National Renewable Energy Laboratory (NREL). Solar power currently accounts for 1 percent of U.S. energy production, but it is the fastest-growing sector of the energy landscape. Margolis says that Agua Caliente proves that investing in solar power on a large scale is an effective way to make it more viable in the current market.

The energy contained in just one hour of sunlight could power the world for a year, if only it could be harnessed. Traditional solar panels made from siliconthe gold standard of semiconducting materialare expensive, however, particularly in comparison with cheap but dirty coal and natural gas. Agua Caliente, which is operated and maintained for NRG by Tempe, Ariz.based First Solar, uses newer, thin-film panels that that absorb the same amount of sunlight with a fraction of the material, boosting the arrays efficiency.

NRG has a deal with utility company Pacific Gas & Electric to sell them the energy generated by the plant for 25 years. California law mandates that utilities get 33 percent of their electricity from renewable sources by 2020.

The massive scale of facilities like Agua Caliente enables energy companies to buy the construction materials in bulk, which reduces costs. But there are downsides to this arrangement. The sheer magnitude of such complexes makes them difficult to maintain, and some environmental groups argue that the immense structures displace local wildlife. Many California legislators therefore prefer small-scale plants that can be built closer to the places they supply.

And as with traditional solar power plants, there is still the issue of what to do when the sky is overcast. One of the most interesting things about Agua Caliente, says John Karam, senior director of asset management at NRG Solar (an NRG subsidiary), is how it deals with cloudy days. There are extra panels built into the site, so when the plant is partially covered by clouds, the control system can actually call upon the portion of the panels that is not impacted and recruit the extras there to make up the difference.

The systems are getting smarter, NRELs Margolis notes. One of the next frontiers in research and development is integrating very large quantities of solar into the system by having smarter controls, and also improving the ability to forecast when clouds will come and what the behavior of the system will be so that utilities can prepare.

Consumers wont notice much of a difference right away, as utility companies typically draw from a wide array of energy sources, DoEs Davidson says. Its like pouring water into a pool: It all gets blended in and then patched out.

But as solar power becomes cheaper, Davidson predicts that utilities will pass those savings on to consumers. And as the technological advancements emerging from megaplants like Agua Caliente become more widely available, individual solar power adopters may eventually see savings as well.

----------


## chassamui

> The sheer magnitude of such complexes makes them difficult to maintain, and some environmental groups argue that the immense structures displace local wildlife.


As an environmentalist I can see the value of this argument. As a pragmatist I can see the other side of the coin. Whe Britain built its first motorways, many were besieged by complaints about damage to wildlife. They did not forsee the safe havens and wildlife corridors created on refuges and verges. Thes turned out to be an unexpected bonus. Likewise isolated military ranges by their very nature kept human interference out of safety zones and encouraged adaptable wildlife to flourish.
I can see these solar sites having a similar impact.

----------


## Umbuku

> A company is raising crowd-sourced funds to turn the U.S.'s roads into giant energy farms.
>   Image: Solar Roadways
> 
> 
>  According to their Indigogo page, a company called Solar Roadways want to cover every highway in the U.S. in thick LED-lit glass solar panels.
>  There are around 30,000 square kilometres of roads in the U.S., so if  their plan is successful, the energy-generating potential is huge - in  fact, is every paved surface was covered with their solar panels, they  would produce more energy than the U.S. consumes.
>  Solar Roadways' hexagonal solar panels can generate enough power to  light the road, melt ice and snow, and send leftover energy to cities.
>  The was first presented in 2010, but now the founders Scott and Julie  Brusaw have actually set up a working prototype in a parking lot  outside their lab in Idaho. And it works
>  The tempered glass panels not only generate energy sustainable, they  also offer a superior road surface to traditional materials - they're  around 1.5cm thick and withstand fully-loaded tricks and even 113,000kg  trucks driving over them.
> ...



How about if they combined this system with piezoelectric pressure plates and doubled the energy output.

----------


## Takeovers

SolarJet - Making fuel from solar heat, water and CO2.

The german space agency DLR has tested a demonstrator in cooperaton with partners to produce fuel using solar heat. Metal oxide is heated with solar energy using mirrors to reach 2000°C. Water and CO2 are then injected producing synthesis gas. This gas is then reformed to fuel using the Fischer Tropsch process.

A link to a pdf describing the process.

http://www.dlr.de/dlr/Portaldata/1/R...LISH_final.pdf

A link to a german language DLR website that has a flash animation of the process. The animation has no sound.

DLR Portal - Nachrichten - SOLAR-JET: Forschergruppe stellt erstmals alternatives Kerosin aus Sonnenlicht, Wasser und CO2 her



The Fischer Tropsch process.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fischer...ropsch_process

This process was developed in the 1920ies in germany and was used for fuel production during the second world war when not enough crude oil was available.

----------


## Umbuku

> *Iron-Chromium Flow Battery Aims to Replace Gas Plants*
> 
> 
> 
>  
> The four round structures pictured above may look like grain silos but  they're actually giant flow batteries. They're part of a demonstration  plant going online this week, and proponents say it could represent the  future of long-duration energy storage on the electric grid.
>       Startup EnerVault will unveil  tomorrow what it says is the largest iron-chromium flow battery ever  made. Installed in Turlock, Calif., the four-hour, 250-kilowatt battery  will be charged by a solar array and power an irrigation system. The  project was funded by about US $5 million from Department of Energy  through the stimulus program and the California Energy Commission.
>        If this technology demonstration performs well, it will be a step  towards much larger flow batteries that could replace natural gas plants  or provide round-the-clock power from wind and solar farms. 
> 
> ..............................


Iron-Chromium Flow Battery Aims to Replace Gas Plants - IEEE Spectrum

----------


## Takeovers

> Iron-Chromium Flow Battery Aims to Replace Gas Plants - IEEE Spectrum


Interesting. Storage is the biggest obstacle to regenerative energy use. Something like this can help.

----------


## Umbuku

Storage is the only thing that has been holding solar back from taking over as the primary energy producer. The problem with flow batteries is they use toxic and expensive refined chemicals which till now has limited their use. Hopefully this iron chromium style battery is a success and makes night storage of solar power more viable.

----------


## Takeovers

> Storage is the only thing that has been holding solar back from taking over as the primary energy producer. The problem with flow batteries is they use toxic and expensive refined chemicals which till now has limited their use. Hopefully this iron chromium style battery is a success and makes night storage of solar power more viable.


Would be good for a Mars colony too. They will have probably nothing but solar for power. They need storage desperately. This system will allow them to increase storage capacity with local materials instead of bringing it in from earth. :Smile:

----------


## Takeovers

Interesting news about fusion. Research has been done paid for by the US Navy on a new type of fusion device. The results have now been declassified.

Low-Cost Fusion Project Steps Out of the Shadows and Looks for Money - NBC News

That research has cost just 12 Million $ and has produced very promising results. At the moment they look for 30 Million $ which should give proof of concept and may be very near to the next step for producing cost effective production of electricity.

The research for the Navy used hydrogen and boron as fuel. Search pB11 for more info. An easier way of getting to efficient energy production would be the conventional fuel used by ITER and others, using the heavy hydrogen isotopes Deuterium and Tritium. The new method can use both fuels.

Hydrogen-Boron vs. Deuterium-Tritium

pB11 would need much higher temperature and pressure to achieve positive energy production, however it would be almost completely free of radioactive byproducts. Whatever may be produced is little and very short lived so not an environmental problem.
Deuterium-Tritium is much better in that regard than conventional fission reactors but still produces some radioacative waste that needs to be dealt with for extended periods though way shorter periods than fission products.

----------


## palexxxx

This one here looks interesting.  

Electricity from waste.

Directory:StarTech Environmental Corp - PESWiki

----------


## Takeovers

> This one here looks interesting.  
> 
> Electricity from waste.
> 
> Directory:StarTech Environmental Corp - PESWiki



Sounds like a good method for disposing toxic waste. As a method of reclaiming the energy content of waste the conversion rate is horrible.

----------


## Exit Strategy

Very good posts here.

----------


## Takeovers

https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/478903880793993216




> SolarCity to build the world's largest advanced solar panel factory in upstate New York Solar at Scale


https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/478901093733507072




> Goal is for unsubsidized solar power to cost less than grid electricity from coal or fracked gas


Solar at Scale

Elon Musk the crazy entrepreneur has announced plans to build giant factories for solar panels in the United States. Goal is to bring production cost down through mass production of panels with advanced cells on an unprecedented scale.

The first plant will have a production capacity of 1GW solar cells per year, soon followed up by much larger factories.

He is aware that there is presently overcapacity in the market from chinese producers but he plans to bring prices down enough to generate a massive increase of demand.


He is talking about panel factories. I have not yet found anything on the source for those high efficiency cells that they will use. 
Elon Musk is the type of entrepreneur who can announce the most crazy bat schemes and have investors fight for the right to finance them. So far he has made lots of money with every investment he started.

----------


## Takeovers

Jonathan Howes, a british aeronautical engineer has developed a novel method of storing electrical energy. Storage is the main obstacle to renewables on an industrial scale as they are often not available at the time they are needed. He has founded the company Isentropic together with friends to produce his invention.

Batteries are expensive. A good and cost effective method of storage is hydro where water is pumped up into a storage basin and channeled down through generators when needed. But this method is possible only where favorable geografic formations are available and cannot be built where needed and is limited in capacity.

This new system is using a heat pump. There would be two storage containes filled with gravel, one would be cooled and the other would be heated. The cold store would be at -150°C the hot one would be at 500°C. This large temperature difference allows for very efficient conversion back into electricity when needed. The medium for heat transfer would be Argon, a noble gas that is chemically inert and will not stress any materials involved. It is availabe from the air in virtually unlimited quantity and is used in circulation, not consumed. Whatever escapes the closed circuit simply goes back to the atmosphere where it came from. The heat pump is designed that it can run reverse, so so it can do cooling with electricity when available and can produce electricity when the grid needs it. Electricity produced that way can be sold at a good price because it can be produced at peak demand.



They claim they have a conversion efficiency of 72 to 80% which is on par with hydro electric storage. They claim the cost of the system is 50$ per megawatt hour, which would be below hydro electric storage.

A demonstration system with 1.5 MW/6MWh for the Midlands Western Power Distribution with funding from the UK government Energy Technology Institute (ETI). So it seems a bit more real than many proposals that promise marvellous results but never materialize as real world applications.

http://www.economist.com/blogs/babba...ricity-storage

http://www.isentropic.co.uk/

----------


## Takeovers

Look at the last two posts I made. Both may be realistic technology at reasonable prices. Combined they could make affordable and reliable electricity production a reality.

----------


## Umbuku

> How do we quickly get power to a remote village sitting miles off the  grid or a bunch of homes hit by a natural disaster? "Not very easily",  would usually be the answer, but now we have ’the PowerCube’, a new  ‘pop-up’ solar station that can be transported via shipping container  and installed anywhere with the push of a button.
>  Developed over the past seven years by Ecosphere Technologies, a  technology and licensing company in the US, the PowerCube is completely  self-contained, remotely monitored and controlled, and can be  manufactured in three different sizes to match standard shipping  container varieties. The first model will be released this month.



Pop-up solar station can take electricity, water and shelter anywhere (Science Alert)

----------


## S Landreth

A few I saw in the news recently

WindStream Technologies, a publicly traded company (WSTI), is proud to introduce the world's largest hybrid renewable energy project. It was recently commissioned on the rooftop of the prominent law firm, Myers, Fletcher, & Gordon (MFG) in Kingston, Jamaica. This installation is less than a quarter mile from the Kingston coastline and can typically experience winds gusting as high as 60mph. This grid-tied SolarMill solution not only safely generates energy, but also protects against surges from extreme conditions. This installation will generate approximately 106,000kWh annually for the firm. It has a return on investment of less than four years and will save the firm approximately $2 million dollars over the course of its 25-year lifetime. Comprised of 50 SolarMills, this is the largest hybrid, solar and wind, installation in the world!

About WindStream Technologies:
Founded in 2008, WindStream Technologies, a publicly traded company (WSTI), is headquartered in North Vernon, Indiana. WindStream Technologies was established to create low-cost hybrid, renewable energy solutions for urban, suburban, and on and off-grid environments. Made in the USA, its patented SolarMill® technology is a distributed energy solution, which produces continuous renewable energy for customers 24/7/365. The company's products are sold around the world. For more information please visit WindStream Technologies, Inc. (WSTI)




_______________

India plans to build the world's largest floating solar farm


Solar farms need three things: sunlight, photovoltaic panels and a huge expanse of land. It's the third in that list that's hampering green efforts in countries like India, where space is scarce and therefore very expensive. That's why India is copying Japan's (pictured) idea of building floating solar farms out on the water, saving a fortune in land costs and helping to prevent evaporation in the hottest months. A partnership between India's national hydroelectric company and Kolkata's college of renewable energy plans to build a 50 megawatt floating solar farm -- one of the world's largest -- at some point in the future. Before that, however, a small pilot project will be constructed in a lake in Kerala in south-west India later this year which is expected to generate around 12 kilowatts of power. While we can't cover all of the world's oceans with solar panels, it does seem like a clever fix while scientists continue to work on the supercritical steam issue.

__________________

4.9 GW of New Offshore Wind Capacity Under Construction in Europe

There are currently 16 offshore wind farms under construction in Europe totaling 4.9 GW of power capacity. During the first six months of 2014, 224 new offshore wind turbines, totaling 781 megawatts (MW), were fully grid connected in Europe  25 percent less than during the same period in 2013 (1,045 MW). Also during this period, 282 wind turbines have been installed but not connected, making a total of 310 offshore turbines awaiting grid connection. Once connected they will add a further 1,200 MW of offshore wind energy capacity.


"Despite offshore wind power installations being lower than in the first six months of last year, it remains the fastest growing power sector in Europe" said Justin Wilkes, Deputy Chief Executive Officer at the European Wind Energy Association (EWEA).

snip

Total installed offshore wind capacity in Europe is now 7,343 MW in 73 wind farms across 11 countries, capable of producing 27 TWh of electricity, enough to meet the needs of over 7 million households  or the entire population of the Netherlands.

----------


## Exit Strategy

27 TWh

Good to hear some good news.

----------


## S Landreth

Major Milestone In Tidal Power Emerges With 'Spirit Of The Sea'


A full-scale, 156-ton tidal power generator meant to display the potential for harnessing tides as a source of renewable energy has been unveiled in Wales for a 12-month trial. If the trial goes well the company behind the generator, Tidal Energy, hopes to set up a nine more of these seven-story mechanisms and generate 10 megawatts of power, enough to supply electricity to around 10,000 homes in the area.

Named Ysbryd y Mor meaning Spirit of the Sea, this initial generator will provide 400 kilowatts of energy to the National Grid. Comprised of the companys patented DeltaStream technology, the generator utilizes a freestanding triangular base and cutting-edge hydraulics to allow for free-turning movement aimed at best capturing tidal currents and generating power. The device is anchored by weight and does not require costly and environmentally destructive seabed drilling. The company hopes to minimize maintenance costs as well with this design, which is meant to withstand some of the most turbulent ocean currents  those are the ones that provide the most power.

Tidal Energy Ltd » The DeltaStream Technology

----------


## S Landreth

New Crystal Clear Solar Cells Could Power Your Smartphone One Day


The idea of a completely transparent solar panel has always been a bit of a dream. Such revolutionary technology would mean that we could turn windows into power generators and build phones with self-charging screens. Well, guess what? That dream is becoming a reality.

A team of researchers from Michigan State University has developed a completely transparent, luminescent solar concentrator. Whereas most traditional solar panels collect light energy from the sun using dark silicon cells and converted into electricity using the photovoltaic effect, solar concentrators actually focus sunlight onto a heat engine that produces electricity. In the case of this new technology, the plastic-like material channels specific wavelengths of sunlight towards the photovoltaic solar cells on the edge of the panel. "Because the materials do not absorb or emit light in the visible spectrum, they look exceptionally transparent to the human eye," Richard Lunt, who led the research, explains in a release.

Scientists have created partially transparent solar cells in the past, but the existence of crystal clear cells opens up some very exciting new possibilities. "It can be used on tall buildings with lots of windows or any kind of mobile device that demands high aesthetic quality like a phone or e-reader," says Lunt. "Ultimately we want to make solar harvesting surfaces that you do not even know are there."

This is clearly exciting. (Pun intended.) Again, a solar-powered smartphone sounds like a dream for anyone who hates charging cords. It also sounds like a once impossible future that's closer than we thought.

----------


## S Landreth

some good news,..kind of


Trina and Other Solar Manufacturers Racing To Keep Up with Demand

Trina Solar Ltd., Chinas second- biggest maker of solar panels, said its factories are working at full strength and it cant meet customer demand.

Right now Trina is producing at 100 percent capacity and selling at all rates, yet we still cant meet all customer demand, Chief Executive Officer Gao Jifan said today in an interview in Tianjin, southeast of Beijing.

Chinas top three solar-panel makers are all producing at full capacity and will need to expand to meet customer requirements, Gao said, citing the results of a survey unveiled by Chinas solar industry association yesterday at an industry forum in Beijing. He didnt elaborate.

The companys solar-panel capacity will rise to 3.8 gigawatts this year from about 3.4 gigawatts at the end of June. Annual solar-cell capacity will rise to 2.8 gigawatts from 2.4 gigawatts in 2013, Gao said.

Trina, Chinas largest profitable panel manufacturer, this year plans to build 400 megawatts to 500 megawatts of solar-power plants, including distributed systems. China will account for more than 80 percent, Gao said.

Trina is increasing its efforts to build solar-power stations including the 1-gigawatt project in the western region of Xinjiang, announced in December. The company said earlier this month that it agreed to buy a 90 percent stake in power- plant developer Yunnan Metallurgical New Energy Co.

----------


## Takeovers

That's an interesting turn. Only month ago they consolidated their capacity because the market did not support the full capacity. Maybe they just shed older more expensive production facilities and expand now at lower prices.

----------


## Takeovers

Ever heard of skunkworks?

It is a small research outfit, part of Lockheed Martin. They came out with news about fusion reactors. They claim they have reached a breakthrough in fusion. If true it would leave all those huge research projects that have cost billions like ITER and Shiva in the dust of history.

They believe they can produce a working demo of a fusion reactor in 5 years. Full production power plants in 10 years. The single units are not huge so can be developed and built fast. 20 years from now the world energy needs could be produced without using fossil fuels. The fusion units could be used to run existing power stations, no need to build completely new ones. 

The technology is safe enough that it would not need restrictions. It could be given into anyones hands.

Maybe even small and light enough to power airplanes and spaceships that can reach Mars in one month.




> *Skunk Works Reveals Compact Fusion Reactor Details*
> 
>                                                                                        Lockheed Martin aims to develop compact reactor prototype in five years, production unit in 10





> Hidden away in the secret depths of the Skunk Works, a Lockheed Martin  research team has been working quietly on a nuclear energy concept they  believe has the potential to meet, if not eventually decrease, the  worlds insatiable demand for power.                              Dubbed  the compact fusion reactor (CFR), the device is conceptually safer,  cleaner and more powerful than much larger, current nuclear systems that  rely on fission, the process of splitting atoms to release energy.  Crucially, by being compact, Lockheed believes its scalable concept  will also be small and practical enough for applications ranging from  interplanetary spacecraft and commercial ships to city power stations.  It may even revive the concept of large, nuclear-powered aircraft that  virtually never require refuelingideas of which were largely abandoned  more than 50 years ago because of the dangers and complexities involved  with nuclear fission reactors.


A link to the full article.

High Hopes ? Can Compact Fusion Unlock New Power For Space And Air Transport? | Things With Wings

I have said before, what sounds too good to be true, usually is. But this is not just anyone, it comes out of Lockheed Martin.

----------


## Takeovers

I have looked around some more. Plenty of sceptic responses.

However Lockheed Martin is not quiet about it. They sound really confident.

Here a link to their own website.

Compact Fusion · Lockheed Martin



This is how small they think their fusion reactor can be. To be sure this is just their reactor. Turbine and generator are extra, but still, very compact power.






> It’s no secret that our Skunk Works® team often finds itself on the  cutting edge of technology. As they work to develop a source of infinite  energy, our engineers are looking to the biggest natural fusion reactor  for inspiration – the sun. By containing the power of the sun in a  small magnetic bottle, we are on the fast track to developing nuclear  fusion reactors to serve the world’s ever-growing energy needs.






> Rapid design cycles allow for less conservative design choices, faster  consideration of alternatives, less capital, and the ability to maintain  momentum moving forward with constant progress.





> To mimic the energy created by the sun and  control it here on earth, we’re creating a concept that can be contained  using a magnetic bottle. The bottle is able to handle extremely hot  temperatures, reaching hundreds of millions of degrees. By containing  this reaction, we can release it in a controlled fashion to create  energy we can use. 
> 
> The heat energy created using this compact fusion reactor will drive  turbine generators by replacing the combustion chambers with simple heat  exchangers. In turn, the turbines will then generate electricity or the  propulsive power for a number of applications.


I want to add that this is not totally out of the blue. The basic concept is Polywell Fusion. Other teams are working on it, too. The way LockMart is publishing it now could make one think they believe others may be close to a breakthrough.

----------


## S Landreth

Burlington, Vermont Runs on 100% Renewable Energy

These news stories about cities producing most or all of their energy from renewable sources are the feel-good stories of the year.

Wind, water and biomass are providing all of Burlingtons electricity, and this city is the largest in Vermont. So, critics cant say, Its just a little village, probably has 800 people, thats not feasible anywhere else. However, the population of Burlington is about 42,000. Its not a large city by any means, but it also is not a tiny town where adding some solar and one wind turbine would cover everyones electricity.


Actually, it was the purchase of a 7.4 MW hydroelectric facility on the Winooski River that put Burlington at 100% renewable electricity. Christopher Recchia, the commissioner of the Vermont Department of Public Service, It shows that were able to do it, and were able to do it cost effectively in a way that makes Vermonters really positioned well for the future.

Its not surprising that a city in Vermont would achieve renewable energy independence, because the state has been environmentally conscious for a long time. In an article about Americas greenest states, Forbes ranked Vermont number one, in a tie with Oregon. Washington state was number three.

In fact, Vermont has a goal of generating 90% of its electricity from renewable sources by 2050. The small, northern state was the first to ban fracking, so it wont be too surprising if it can operate on mostly renewable energy, too.

----------


## S Landreth

Bumper month for Scotland's renewables


October 2014 was a bumper month for renewables in Scotland, new figures published by WWF Scotland today (Tuesday 4 November) reveal.

Analysis by the environmental group of data provided by the WeatherEnergy organisation found that for the month of October:

	Wind turbines alone generated an estimated 982,842MWh of electricity, enough to power 3,045,000 homes in the UK - equivalent to 126% of the electricity needs of every home in Scotland.

	For those homes fitted with solar PV panels, there was enough sunshine to meet an estimated 46% of the electricity needs of an average home in Edinburgh, 38% in Inverness, 37% in Glasgow, and 33% in Aberdeen.

	For those homes fitted with solar hot water panels, there was enough sunshine to meet an estimated 41% of the hot water needs of an average home in Edinburgh, 31% in Inverness, 30% in Glasgow, and 27% in Aberdeen.

WWF Scotlands director Lang Banks said:

While nuclear power plants were being forced to shut because of cracks, Scotlands wind and sunshine were quietly and cleanly helping to keep the lights on in homes across the country. With wind power generating enough electricity to power 126% of the needs of every home in Scotland, it really was a bumper month for renewables in Scotland.

Summer may be a distant memory, but for the tens of thousands of Scottish households that have installed solar panels to generate electricity or heat water, a third or more of their needs were met from the sun this October, helping reduce their reliance on coal, gas, or even oil.

The figures come immediately after United Nations scientists published their latest report on global climate change, warning that without action the world faces severe, pervasive and irreversible damage.

Banks added:

The science is clear, if we are to prevent the worst impacts of global climate change, then the world needs to move away from fossil fuels. The good news is that here in Scotland were making good use of wind power to create clean electricity. However, if Scotland is going to meet its future climate change targets, then we need to see greater support for energy efficiency and renewable heat, as well as action to curb emissions from transport.

----------


## S Landreth

In the US

Here Comes the Sun: America's Solar Boom, in Charts


Last week, an energy analyst at Deutsche Bank came to a startling conclusion: By 2016, solar power will be as cheap or cheaper than electricity from the conventional grid in every state except three. That's without any changes to existing policy. In other words, we're only a few years away from the point where, in most of the United States, there will be no economic reason not to go solar. If you care about slowing climate change or just moving toward cleaner energy, that is a huge deal.

And solar energy is already going gangbusters. In the past decade, the amount of solar power produced in the United States has leaped 139,000 percent. A number of factors are behind the boom: Cheaper panels and a raft of local and state incentives, plus a federal tax credit that shaves 30 percent off the cost of upgrading.

Still, solar is a bit player, providing less than half of 1 percent of the energy produced in the United States. But its potential is massiveit could power the entire country 100 times over.

So what's the holdup? A few obstacles: pushback from old-energy diehards, competition with other efficient energy sources, and the challenges of power storage and transmission. But with solar in the Southwest already at "grid parity"meaning it costs the same or less as electricity from conventional sourcesWall Street is starting to see solar as a sound bet. As a recent Citigroup investment report put it, "Our viewpoint is that solar is here to stay."

Some numbers that tell the story (I've only posted a few charts. There are more in the link):

----------


## zygote1

Wind turbine power is one of the worst alternatives. Why?
- The cost of repairing the  turbines when they break down, and they break down continuously, is prohibitively expensive. Most wind farms  operate at a loss because the equipment is expensive to install and to operate.
- The damage the wind turbines do to the local environment is extensive. These turbines were often situated in areas where they destroyed bird and bat populations. The end result was an increase in insects and rodents and a loss of other species that relied upon the birds as a food source. When the wind farms are situated  near  populated  areas, there are documented cases of  noise and light disturbances that do create health issues for people.
- Wind turbines are suitable for some areas and can be  an effective supplement, however, a great many  wind farms were installed without understanding their impact.

The only alternative energy source that has proven its  value is solar. Unfortunately, as Chinese manufacturers have dumped their panels on the market destroying the market for higher quality European and North American  manufactured product,  the problems  with solar have grown. The defect level with Chinese sourced products are negatively impacting the solar energy market.

In the interim, the moves to conserve and to improve petroleum based power generation, have had a tremendous positive impact. Now. if the major automobile markets of the USA, China and India  just did something in respect to  vehicle engine requirements, it would have a greater impact on the energy market than anything else.

----------


## Takeovers

That wind turbines damage bird populations is a myth that has been proven wrong. They do kill the occasional bird, true, but they don't endanger populations.

Some people affected? Some people are affected when they BELIEVE, the aircon is on. Not actually related to the aircon being really on or off.

Early wind turbines may have been unreliable but the industry has moved beyond that. Wind parks are profitable.

The main problem with all kinds of renewable energy is that they are not always available, when energy is needed. There are two possible solutions to that problem. One is storage which keeps getting better and cheaper with battery development. 

The other would be a worldwide grid of energy super highways, probably supra conductor high voltage DC transmission. Such a grid could distribute the energy from where it is produced at this moment to where it is needed at this moment. The problem with this approach is political or social.Such a grid would involve many countries with instable to downright dangerous governments.

----------


## Umbuku

> Researchers have developed lightweight "supercapacitors" that can be combined with regular batteries to dramatically boost the power of an electric car.
> 
> ............
> 
> The supercapacitors - a "sandwich" of electrolyte between two all-carbon electrodes - were made into a thin and extremely strong film with a high power density.
> 
> The film could be embedded in a car's body panels, roof, doors, bonnet and floor - storing enough energy to turbocharge an electric car's battery in just a few minutes.
> 
> The findings, published in the Journal of Power Sources and the Nanotechnology journal, mean a car partly powered by its own body panels could be a reality within five years, Mr Notarianni said.
> ...


https://www.qut.edu.au/news/news?news-id=81659

----------


## Takeovers

> Researchers have developed lightweight "supercapacitors" that can be  combined with regular batteries to dramatically boost the power of an  electric car.


Quite interesting. I have not looked into supercapacitors yet. But I have heard Elon Musk, founder of Tesla and SpaceX mentioning them several times. He believes they have high potential.

At the start of his carreer he was offered a post in a supercapacitor research team but decided to start Paypal instead, becoming a self made Billionaire later.

----------


## blue

They should ban these solar cells as they will cause electricty to be almost free eventually.
first off you will get everyone having heating or Ac on all year round .
Companies will desalinate seawater and irrigate huge desserts, causing massive upheavals in nature the weather / climate, a  surge in the earths population and all the  extra polution. 

All the fake  scare stories that you alarmists are claiming for today and  co2 will then come true .

----------


## S Landreth

The Netherlands Unveils the World's First Solar Bike Path


The Netherlands has an international reputation as a bike-friendly nation; its home to some 18 million bicycles and 21,748 miles of bike lanes. Now, an innovative projectSolaRoadaims to make even greater use of all that green infrastructure by paving the bike paths with solar cells. On November 12, 2014, the first such path will open: a 70-meter (230 feet) stretch of Krommenies bike path will become the first solar-paved right of way in the world

SolaRoad has been in the works since 2009, and is the brainchild of Dutch research institute TNO. The power-generating pavers are created by embedding crystalline silicon solar cells in 8.2 x 11.5 ft concrete slabs, before covering them in a one-centimeter layer of tempered glass. Then, reports the Guardian, a non-adhesive finish and a slight tilt are [added] to help the rain wash off dirt and thus keep the surface clean, guaranteeing maximum exposure to sunlight.

These extra steps are pretty importantthe flat surface required for transit isnt exactly ideal for capturing sunlight for power generation. In bike path form the cells are 30 percent less efficient than they would be placed within a standard solar installation. As a result, when this first test strip is extended to its full 100 meters (328 feet) in 2016, it will provide about enough electricity to power three households.

But it does make practical use of an untapped surface area, and theres plenty of roads available for transformation. Indeed, TNO is not limiting their ambitions to bike paths; the institute estimates that up to 20 percent of the Netherlands 140,000km of road could potentially be adapted into SolaRoads, which would amount to an additional 400 to 500 km sq (154 to 193 mi sq) of energy-generating PV which could be fed into the grid, or used to power signage and traffic lights.

----------


## Takeovers

> brainchild


Sorry that should read brainfart. Shaking my head in disbelief. Even considering the Netherlands are really densely populated.

----------


## S Landreth

Quadrofoil is an electric hydrofoiling personal watercraft (PWC), which provides the most economically efficient and completely environmentally friendly mode of recreational marine transportation. Due to hydrofoiling and patented steering technology, riding feels like flying on water and provides an entirely new and thrilling water experience.

The watercraft operates quietly and doesnt produce any waves or emissions, which makes it suitable for lakes, rivers, seas as well as marine protected areas, where most motor boats and personal watercrafts are prohibited. It has a top speed up to 40 km/h (21 knots) and a range of up to 100 km (54 nautical miles) and can be fully charged in under 2 hours.

Quadrofoil

----------


## S Landreth

New superconductor-powered wind turbines could hit Australian shores in five years

Australian scientists are developing wind turbines that are one-third the price and 1,000 times more efficient than anything currently on the market to install along the country's windy and abundant coast.

New superconductor-powered wind turbines could be installed off the coast of Australia within the next five years to finally take advantage of the countrys 35,000 km of coastline, which offers up some of the best wind resources in the world.

Developed by a team at the Institute for Superconducting and Electronic Materials at the University of Wollongong in New South Wales, the wind turbines are a significant improvement on current technology. Right now, wind turbines cost about $15 million each to construct, and are super-heavy and tough to ship. They also require a whole lot of maintenance because they're run using a complex, heavy, and costly piece of machinery called a gear box.

In our design there is no gear box, which right away reduces the size and weight by 40 percent, said lead researcher and materials scientist Shahriar Hossain. We are developing a magnesium diboride superconducting coil to replace the gear box. This will capture the wind energy and convert it into electricity without any power loss, and will reduce manufacturing and maintenance costs by two thirds.

Superconductors are a class of materials that have been getting a lot of attention this year due to their potential to completely revolutionise power systems and batteries as we know them. Right now, these systems generate power by running an electric current through a copper conduction loop, but during this process up to 10 percent of the energy is lost due to resistance. This, and the fact that the copper wire decays quickly, means our current power systems are relatively inefficient with short lifespans.

But superconducting materials generate no electrical resistance, which means they're able to store electricity with no loss of energy. The current is also able to circulate over and over indefinitely, even if power is turned off. The Australian team is making their superconducting coil out of magnesium and boron, both of which are cheap, durable and easy to make. 

The team estimates that their superconductor wind turbines will cost just $3-5 million each to build, because by next year, the magnesium diboride coil will cost just $1 per metre to manufacture.

Australia desperately needs sustainable energy sources. Wind is cheap, clean and we can get it on rainy and sunny days, he said. "And considering Australia has more than 35,000 km of coastline, there is ample room for offshore wind farms. With industry support, we could install superconducting offshore wind turbines off the coast of Australia in five years, no problem.

----------


## S Landreth

World's Largest Solar Farm Goes Online In California | IFLScience


Another giant solar farm has been constructed on desert lands in California, stealing the title of the largest solar plant in the world. The farm, which is called Topaz, recently went online after its final 40-megawatt phase was completed, making it the first 500-plus megawatt solar plant to be up and running in the US.

Located in San Luis Obispo County on Californias Carrizo Plain, Topaz consists of a whopping nine million solar panels sprawling across 9.5 square miles of land. This sets it apart from the Ivanpah Solar Power Facility in Californias Mojave Desert, which creates energy by directing sunlight towards a central boiler using thousands of mirrors. While it generates a lot of green energy, the Ivanpah farm has received a lot of criticism because the intense sunlight has been scorching wildlife, in particular birds. Topaz, however, does not use mirrors but photovoltaic solar panels instead.  

Construction of the $2.5 billion project began two years ago, but it wasnt anticipated to be finished until early next year. The company behind the project, First Solar, said that the plant should generate 550 megawatts, which is enough to supply around 160,000 average homes. Whats more, it will also remove 377,000 tons of carbon dioxide each year.

Topazs location was chosen after proximity to existing electrical transmission lines, land use and environmental sensitivities were all taken into consideration. According to First Solar, the farm is located on disturbed farm land with limited productivity, miles away from the more sensitive areas in the Carrizo Plain National Monument.

Topaz might hold the title for the worlds largest solar farm at the moment, but it will be overtaken possibily as early as next year when the Solar Star plant achieves full capacity, which should generate almost 580 megawatts. Both Solar Star and Topaz are owned by MidAmerican Solar.

----------


## Takeovers

> World's Largest Solar Farm Goes Online In California | IFLScience


This is a way forward if it can be combined with some way of storing energy. In the meantime it has at least the advantage that it will produce most of its energy when aircons need it.

----------


## S Landreth

MeyGen


The worlds largest tidal energy project, capable of powering nearly 175,000 homes in the U.K. with 400 megawatts of power, will break ground next month in northeast Scotland. Atlantis, majority owner of the MeyGen project, announced that its flagship project had met all the conditions required to start drawing down finance through the U.K.s Renewable Energy Investment Fund.

The completed project will have 269 sunken turbines, according to Atlantis, which expects to have about 60 of these installed and delivering power by 2020.
In the announcement to investors, Atlantis said: The major construction and supply contractors to this iconic project have commenced design, engineering and procurement works in readiness for commencement of onshore construction at the project site in Caithness in January 2015.

Tim Cornelius, Chief Executive Officer of Atlantis, said that Lockheed Martins project-specific 1.5 megawatt turbines were scheduled to be delivered on time for construction purposes. In November, the MeyGen project was awarded the first-ever Navigator Award at the International Conference on Ocean Energy, in recognition of the projects significant contribution to global marine renewable industry.

Scotland is trying hard to harness all forms of renewable energy as part of its goal of generating 100 percent of its electricity demand from renewables by 2020. The wind-rich country is home to around a quarter of Europes total offshore wind capacity. In October, the Scottish Government approved four huge new offshore wind farms that could produce more than 2.2 gigawatts of power, enough to power 1.4 million homes.

----------


## S Landreth

A Zero-Emissions House That Charges Itself and Your Electric Car Too


Architecture firm Snøhetta has put its stamp on some pretty high profile places, with some very high profile projects: The Oslo Opera House, of course, and the National September 11 Memorial Museum Pavilion in New York City. Soon enough, their overhaul of Times Square will cater to the 400,000-plus pedestrians that walk through the site every day.

The firm, which has main offices in Oslo, Norway, and New York City, works on some quieter projects too, like this ZEB Pilot House, situated in a less-than-glamorous industrial stretch of Larvik, Norway, some 80 miles south of Oslo. Even though its out of the limelight, the ZEB housea collaboration between Snøhetta and the Research Center on Zero Emission Buildingscould have a major impact on residential architecture going forward: Not only is it a zero emissions house, its a plus house, meaning it actually produces excess energy. Its enough that an electric car could drive for 12,500 miles on the surplus energy from the ZEB.


Most of this happens through the solar panel roof, which is tilted at at 19-degree angle towards the southeast, to capture as much light as possible. A 45-degree angle would have actually been the optimum position, said lead architect Anne Cecilie Haug, but that would have made the house cartoonish in scale and difficult to build. Settling on the best angle for capturing light over a long period of time took all this back and forth with the engineers and us, she says. But the tilted roof can be modified and applied to other buildings in new orientations. A home in Australia, for instance, would need to tilt north. And buildings with different functions might want to capitalize on certain times of day. An office building would want to harvest more electricity in the middle of the day when everyones running their computers, Haug says of a building that might want a flatter angle, to catch noon light.

Because solar energy is most efficient when used in real time (when panels are harvesting electricity), the ZEB house is especially enabled by connected home gadgets. Using a smartphone to turn on the washing machine while youre at work means the house can power itself off available daylight, rather than stored energy. Or smart thermostats (with the help of geothermal heating and a heat exchange system connected to the homes gray water recycling) can remember to conserve electricity for Friday nights, to optimize heating when families are home.

Tricked out as it is, the ZEB Pilot House is ultimately designed for people, so Snøhetta was careful to include a series of organic, but still energy-saving touches, like beeswax-laminated aspen wood in the bedrooms. The wax reacts with natural moisture in the air, helping to keep the room temperature steady. The concrete and bricks supporting the solar roof came from the Norwegian version of eBay and can naturally trap heat and cool air, conserving some energy from the houses heating and cooling system. We tried to make an outdoor and indoor situation which felt like real home, Haug says. Its a very high tech house, but we were working a lot to make it feel homey, make it feel like somewhere you can live.

----------


## S Landreth

Scotland could be fossil fuel-free by 2030, says report | Environment | The Guardian


A fossil fuel-free Scotland is not only technically achievable but could prove a cheaper and safer option than pursuing fossil fuel-based development, according to a new WWF-backed report.

The study by consultancy giant DNV-GL tested the viability of the Scottish governments current policy goal of decarbonising the countrys electricity generation by 2030, setting a target of bringing carbon intensity down from 271 grams of CO2 per kilowatt hour to 50g CO2/kwh.

The target is separate to the goal of providing 100% of electricity demand from renewables by 2020, which still allows for coal and gas to remain on the grid.

The 2030 decarbonisation policy assumes carbon capture and storage (CCS) technology will be operating at scale, fitted to 2.5GW of gas power plants. WWF deems this a risky strategy considering there are no commercial-scale CCS operations in the UK and the government has yet to decide a winner for its £1bn commercialisation competition for the technology between the Peterhead CCS project and the White Rose project at Drax.

However, the report says CCS is not needed to decarbonise Scotlands electricity sector and concludes a renewables-based, efficient, flexible, electricity system is perfectly feasible by 2030 given Scotlands abundance of wind and wave energy resources and strong tradition of engineering innovation.

While electricity production accounts for around a third of Scotlands emissions, renewables are already the countrys biggest electricity generator - outstripping nuclear, coal and gas - and in November wind turbines alone produced more than 100% of the countrys domestic electricity needs.

----------


## S Landreth

Denmark Sets World Record For Wind Power Production


Denmark has been long been a pioneer in wind power, having installed its first turbines in the mid-1970s when oil shocks sent the import-dependent nation on a quest for energy security. Thirty-seven years later, the country has set a new world record for wind production by getting 39.1 percent of its overall electricity from wind in 2014. This puts the Northern European nation well on track to meet its 2020 goal of getting 50 percent of its power from renewables.

----------


## S Landreth

New Wind Turbine That Looks Like A Tree Is Coming To Paris


One of the biggest criticisms against wind turbines is that they arent usually nice to look at, but that may be about to change thanks to the French company NewWind. Their new device, Tree Vent, is an array of vertical wind turbines that look a lot like a tree.

Though the tree looks like a piece of modern art that would fit in at any urban area, it also provides a very important function. Each tree has a current power output of 3.1 kilowatts, which might not be able to power much on its own. However, using several of the trees together as landscape features in a park or along a roadside would make more of an impact to the homes and buildings nearby.

The trees are 11 meters (36 ft) tall, and 8 meters (26 ft) in diameter at its widest point, which makes it about the same height as many urban trees. The white frame of the tree is made out of steel, and it can hold 72 turbines that sit vertically. This orientation cancels out noise, allowing the turbine to spin silently. Wind turbines are typically very tall in order to reach the altitude where the wind is stronger, but these vertical turbines are able to spin with wind blowing as low as 7 km/h (4.4 mph), making this twice as sensitive as traditional turbines. However, they are durable enough to withstand Category 3 winds, which can reach 178 - 208 km/h (111-129 mph).

Click on the top of the video to open and watch it

----------


## S Landreth

Low carbon battery-powered train carries first passengers

Five-week trial will see first battery locomotive operating on the UK rail network in more than 50 years

A new battery-powered train will pick up its first passengers this week, signalling that the days of noisy and polluting diesel engines may soon be a thing of the past.

Following successful trials of a prototype at test tracks in Derby and Leicestershire last year, the modified Class 379 Electrostar battery-powered train  also known as an Independently Powered Electric Multiple Unit (IPEMU)  will run a weekday service for five weeks between Harwich International and Manningtree stations in Essex.

The IPEMU, which has been emblazoned with Batteries Included livery, is the first battery-powered train to run on the UKs rail network in more than half a century.

National Rail said it will contribute to the companys goal of reducing its environmental impact, improving sustainability and reducing the cost of running the railway by 20% over the next five years.

Should the trial prove successful, a fleet of battery-powered trains could be seen across the network, potentially providing a cost-effective and zero emission replacement for the diesel engines that are still commonly used on branch lines.

We are always looking for ways to reduce the cost of running the railway and make it greener too, said Network Rail principal engineer James Ambrose. This project has the potential to contribute significantly towards both those goals.

Battery locomotives have actually been around for a century, although they have rarely been used to carry passengers. Munitions factories during world war one used battery power to avoid the risk of explosion from sparks emitted by steam locomotives, while London Underground currently has a fleet of battery locomotives used on engineering trains when the power is switched off for track maintenance and improvement work.

----------


## S Landreth

Every 2½ Minutes, A New Solar Power System Is Connected (US)


GTM Research has released an interesting new statistics regarding solar power in the United States Ah, yes, youve already noticed it in the title above. As it says, a solar PV system is indeed installed in the USA every 2½ minutes, on average.

Putting this into a bit of context, Stephen Lacey notes that Ten years ago, a system was going up every two hours on average.

Thats also up from every 4 minutes in 2013, a statistic that even President Obama has mentioned (in 2014s State of the Union address). Of course, the most systems were installed on homes. Approximately 200,000 solar PV systems were installed in the residential market. It wasnt stated how many were installed in other sectors of the solar market, but the straight math just leaves about ~10,000 more. Again, thats not at all surprising, and its really the residential solar number that interests most of us.

________________

U.S. Solar Firm Commits $4 Billion And  5 Gigawatts Of Solar In Major Deals With India


India is a country of big numbers. Nearly 1.3 billion people; more than 400 million of them dont have electricity. Narendra Modi, Indias recently elected populist prime minister, has made providing power, even if just one lightbulbs worth, to these wanting citizens during his term a priority. While Modi is pursuing all avenues of power creation  Indias coal union went on strike last week to protest opening the sector to international firms  he has been an outspoken advocate of renewable energy, especially solar. In the last decade Indias renewable energy capacity has gone from just under 4 gigawatts to over 27 gigawatts, much of it wind or hydro. The country has a goal of installing 10 gigawatts of solar by 2017 and 20 by 2022.

On Monday, the country took another stride toward these goals through two deals with the large U.S.-based solar company SunEdison. In dual announcements, SunEdison revealed that it signed two memorandums of understanding with India: to develop five gigawatts of renewable energy within five years in the southern Indian state of Karnataka and to build a $4 billion solar manufacturing facility as a joint venture with Adani Enterprises, a large Indian power operator. According to the press release, it will be the largest manufacturing facility of its kind in India, with an annual production capacity of 7.5 gigawatts.

This facility will create ultra-low cost solar panels that will enable us to produce electricity so cost effectively it can compete head to head, unsubsidized and without incentives, with fossil fuels, said Ahmad Chatila, President and Chief Executive Officer of SunEdison, in a statement.

The facility, which will create 4,500 direct jobs and over 15,000 indirect jobs, will be based in the north Indian state of Gujarat. Before becoming prime minister, Modi was Chief Minister of Gujarat where he helped grow the states nascent solar industry. Now as prime minister, Modi has turned his eye to the countrys overall solar industry, saying that he wants foreign companies to lead investment of over $100 billion to help push Indias solar energy capacity to 100 gigawatts, some 33 times what it is now. SunEdison and other major international solar firms are being drawn in by Modis enthusiasm and the countrys overall potential.

----------


## S Landreth

Bangladesh aims to be worlds 'first solar nation'


DHAKA, Bangladesh (Thomson Reuters Foundation) - Residents of Islampur, a remote village in the northern Bangladeshi district of Naogaon, were stunned one night last summer when the darkness was suddenly illuminated by electric lights coming from a village home.

Why the surprise? The community has no connection to the countrys power grid.

Snip

According to the government-owned Infrastructure Development Company Limited (IDCOL), which began the solar home system project in 2003, 3.5 million households  about 10 percent of the countrys total  had installed SHS by the end of 2014.

"Every month, 50,000-60,000 Bangladeshi households are connected with a solar home system. In May 2014, more than 80,000 connections were made, said Mahmood Malik, head of IDCOL. The company runs the scheme with 47 partners, including nongovernmental organisations and businesses.

Snip

"My dream is to empower 75 million Bangladeshis through renewable energy by 2020 and make Bangladesh the first comprehensive solar nation of the world, he said.

The government is providing low-interest loans to private companies to import and install solar panels for SHS, while businesses offer households or end-users low down-payments and the option to repay the cost of a solar home system over a period of one to three years. A 100 watt panel costs around 50,000 Bangladeshi taka ($640).

_____________

New figures released by GTM Research show that the Latin America solar PV market grew by 370% in 2014, installing a total of 625 MW.

Latin America comprises Mexico, Central America, South America, and the Caribbean, a number of regions that have each been making big inroads in renewable energy generation.


he regional Latin America leader was Chile, making up more than three-quarters of the Latin America total. As an example, in the fourth quarter of 2014 alone, Chile installed double the amount of Latin Americas annual solar PV total in 2013.

Mexico and Brazil filled out the top three spots, second and third (respectively).

The Latin America region has regularly been touted as one of the new hot-spots for renewable energy growth  especially solar.

_________________

Not for everyone. But some parts of the design should be considered. 

Builders New Power Play: Net-Zero Homes

Industry Wants to Bring Electricity-Generating Housing to Mass Market, but Potential Buyers Must Be Sold on Price


Net-zero homes are going mainstream, if the home-building industry has anything to do with it.

The homes, which generate more electricity in a year than they use, have long been viewed as a niche product for the affluent who can afford custom homes. The chief problem is that it is expensive to get a home to net-zero status, and many customers arent willing to wait several years for their electricity-bill savings to cover the thousands of dollars they would have to spend on net-zero features such as solar panels and energy-efficient windows, doors and appliances.

But some builders, motivated by what they deem as rising demand from home buyers and state and local regulators, are aiming to change those perceptions by designing such homes for the mass market. Such a model homethe latest in the National Association of Home Builders annual New American Home series showcasing new-home designs is on display this week in a hillside neighborhood 7 miles from the Las Vegas Strip as part of the trade groups International Builders Show.

The 5,800-square-foot home, designed and built by the trade group and Blue Heron Design/Build LLC, is being shown in a format that will enable other builders to incorporate elements of the design in mass-market homes across the country. The company says it can build similarbut smallernet-zero electricity homes for about $700,000. Blue Heron anticipates listing the New American Home for $2.5 million.

----------


## S Landreth

One Of The World's Largest Solar Energy Farms Is Now Open In California


The largest solar farm on American federal public land was dedicated on Monday in Californias Riverside County desert, a project the state hopes will help it meet its ambitious renewable energy goals.

The Desert Sunlight Solar Farm  a 550-megawatt farm that is also one of the largest solar plants in the world  began operating in December 2014, but Monday marked the day it was officially dedicated by U.S. Interior Secretary Sally Jewell. Jewell said the project can provide enough energy to power more than 160,000 average California homes every year  a huge help for the state in meeting its goal to increase its renewable electricity use to 50 percent by 2030.

______________

What the net-zero homes of the future will look like?

While previously the purview of a very niche (and often expensive) housing market, net-zero homes are quickly becoming both an economically sound and sustainable proposal. The average price of an installed solar-power systems has declined more than 50% since 2010 and in 42 out of 50 of Americas largest cities, fully-financed, typically-sized solar system costs less that local utility energy. Right now, only 370 homes certified as net-zero energy ready by Department of Energy, but demand continues to rise considerably. So what will the future of net-zero living look like?



________________

Porsche Pajun To Be Electric-Only Tesla Competitor?


The Panamera Junior (where the name Pajun was derived) was initially going to be offered with gas and diesel engine options, alongside the electric drivetrain. But the latest report indicates the conventional drivetrains are being dropped in favor of a dedicated battery-electric system. The reasoning? Not because itll make for a better electric car, or even because Porsche is afraid of Teslas emerging share of the luxury sedan market. Rather, according to the report, Porsche executives feel like the luxury sports sedan segment is currently too crowded for another conventional car that doesnt bring anything different to the table.

----------


## S Landreth

Apples New Headquarters Will Be Powered Entirely By The Sun


On Tuesday, Apple CEO Tim Cook announced the companys plans to build a 130-megawatt solar farm to power its stores and facilities located in California. Speaking at a technology conference hosted by Goldman Sachs, Cook said Apple will work with First Solar to build the $850-million plant, which will be sited on 1,300 acres in the interior of central Californias Monterey County. Apples two campuses in Cupertino, several hours drive north of the plant, as well as a data center and the states 52 Apple stores will all get power from the development, according to Cook.

____________

145 MW Of Offshore Wind Power For Northern Japan

A contract for two offshore wind parks in Japan has been won by Marubeni Corporation. The site is off the coast of Akita Prefecture, in the northern part of Honshu, Japans largest island. The 65 MW site is near the Akita port and will have 13 5 MW turbines. An 80 MW park will have 16 5 MW turbines, and will be located near Noshiro port. Both parks should be operating in 2021.


Each of the ports is considered to be a major port for Japan. According to one source, a 1 MW turbine located offshore can power about 400 homes, when there is adequate wind. (Offshore winds tend to blow more consistently, so the number of homes an offshore turbine can provide power to typically is greater than the number of homes that can be powered by land turbines.) If the 1 MW per 400 homes estimate is an accurate figure, the Akita offshore wind farms will provide enough electricity for approximately 58,000 homes.

___________

India Starts Building Worlds Largest Solar Plant, Overtaking U.S.


India is about to start construction on what will be the worlds largest solar plant. As part of a redoubled effort to ramp up renewable energy capacity to help meet the developing countrys fast-growing energy needs, the 750-megawatt solar plant in Madhya Pradesh will be inaugurated on August 15, 2016  Indias Independence Day. The plant will be significantly larger than the world-leading solar farms in California, including the recently-commissioned Desert Sunlight Solar Farm.

Snip

With an average Indian household using only around one-thirteenth of the power required by an average American home, the 750-megawatt project, which will be on 90 percent government-owned land, could bring power to some two million households.

Snip

In one more promising development in Indias quest to increase solar capacity 33-fold in seven years, on Sunday U.S.-based SunEdison and First Solar committed to building more than 20,000 megawatts of clean energy capacity in India by 2022.

_____________

Japan now has more electric car charging points than gas stations


Green-car sceptics take note: Japan now has more electric vehicle charging spots than gas stations.

The countrys number-two automaker Nissan says there are now 40,000 charging units  including those inside private homes  across the nation, compared with 34,000 petrol stations.

While gas stations have multiple pumps and can service many more cars, the figures underscore efforts to boost green-vehicle infrastructure in Japan, long a leader in a sector that remains tiny globally.

----------


## S Landreth

What some countries/cities have done and are going to do,..

Costa Rica got 100 percent of its electricity from renewables for 75 days straight this year, the state-run Costa Rican Electricity Institute (ICE) announced this week.


The Latin American country hasnt had to use fossil fuels at all so far in 2015, due to heavy rains that have kept hydroelectric power plants going strong. Wind, solar, biomass, and geothermal energy have also helped power the country this year.

The year 2015 has been one of electricity totally friendly to the environment for Costa Rica, ICE announced in a press release in Spanish this week.

This reliance on renewables has prompted the country to lower electricity rates by 12 percent. ICE predicts that rates will continue to drop for Costa Rican customers in the second quarter of the year.

______________

Vancouver commits to run on 100% renewable energy

Canadian city of 600,000 people is the latest to announce it will use only green energy for electricity, transportation, heating and air conditioning within 20 years


Vancouver has become the latest city to commit to running on 100% renewable energy. The city of 600,000 on Canadas west coast aims to use only green energy sources for electricity, and also for heating and cooling and transportation.

Cities and urban areas are responsible for 70-75% of global CO2 emissions and thats where real action on climate will happen said Park Won-Soon, Mayor of Seoul, South Korea at the ICLEI World Congress 2015, the triennial sustainability summit of local governments where Vancouver made the announcement.

We are the green tide coming together to save the world from climate change, Park said to nearly 15,000 members of local government including more than 100 mayors.

Andrea Reimer, Vancouvers deputy mayor told the Guardian: Theres a compelling moral imperative but also a fantastic economic case to be a green city. The 100% goal is likely to be set for a target year of 2030 or 2035.

People and businesses want to live and work in clean and green urban areas, said Reimer, adding that whoever develops expertise in shifting to 100% renewable energy will own the 21st century.

____________

Brazil to Build Worlds Largest Floating Solar Farm Amidst Devastating Drought

With Brazils historic drought drying up its hydroelectric plants, the South American country is turning to solar power to help relieve its foreboding energy crisis.


The nation announced that within four months, it will commence pilot tests of a gigantic floating solar farm located atop the Balbina hydroelectric plant in the Amazon. Its currently unclear how physically large the floating farm will be, but the enormous reservoir it will sit on covers 2,360 square kilometers.

At 350 megawatts, Brazils ambitious project would easily trump Japans currently largest 13.4 megawatt floating solar power plant in terms of power output. To put that in another perspective, the largest solar farm in the world is the 550 megawatt Desert Sunlight Solar Farm in California.

Diversifying energy sources is clearly a necessity for the notoriously parched country. Brazil is experiencing its worst drought in four decades, causing electricity blackouts in many regions. Below-average rainfall in the last few years have depleted its reservoirs, thus gutting its formerly plentiful supply of hydropower, which supplies more than three-quarters of the countrys electricity, according to the U.S. Energy Information Administration.

_________________

Spain Got 47 Percent Of Its Electricity From Renewables In March


Spain is getting the vast majority of its electricity from carbon-free sources, the countrys grid operator reported on Tuesday.

According to Red Electrica de Espana (REE), the Spanish peninsula got 69 percent of its electricity generation in March from technologies that produce zero carbon emissions  that is to say, renewable energy plus some of its nuclear power. Nuclear as a whole provided 23.8 percent of the countrys electricity in March, while 47 percent came solely from renewable sources.

Most of the renewable electricity being generated in Spain comes from wind, which alone provided 22.5 percent of the countrys electricity last month. Wind often competes with nuclear for the title of Spains top electricity generation source overall  in fact, though nuclear pulled through in March as the top source of electricity, wind has overall provided more electricity to Spain in the entirety of 2015. From January to March, according to REE, wind provided 23.7 percent of electricity generation while nuclear made up 22.7 percent.


Spain has long been a leader in renewable energy, just recently becoming the first country in the world to have relied on wind as its top energy source for an entire year. The country is attempting to use wind power to supply 40 percent of its electricity consumption by 2020, according to CleanTechnica.

______________

US carbon emissions set to fall to lowest level in two decades

Analysts say decline of coal and rise of wind and solar will lead to significant fall in emissions this year, reports RTCC


US efforts to cut greenhouse gas emissions look set for a huge boost this year, with carbon pollution from the power sector set to fall to its lowest level since 1994.

Record numbers of US coal-fired power plants are set to close this year, and analysts at Bloomberg New Energy Finance (BNEF) say this will likely see power sector emissions drop 15.4% below 2005 levels.

Research published today indicates 23GW, 7% of US coal capacity, will come offline due to a combination of low gas prices, new mercury emission standards and the age of closing power plants.

On an emissions rate basis (t/MWh), 2015 will be the cleanest year in over 60 years for which we have historical data, says the report.

At the same time investment in renewables is rising fast, with a new 18 gigawatts (GW) of clean energy due to starting feeding into the US grid this year.

BNEF says new solar installations will hit an all-time high of 9.1GW, led by California, while new wind build will hit 8.8GW, with a third of new projects in Texas.

----------


## S Landreth

Soon to come,

Solar power will soon be as cheap as coal


Yada, yada, yada,.

snip

25 Cents Per Watt

Getting below $1 [per watt] has exceeded my expectations, Green says. But now, I think it can get even lower.

One likely candidate to get it there is 1366s new method of wafer fabrication. The silicon wafers behind todays solar panels are cut from large ingots of polycrystalline silicon. The process is extremely inefficient, turning as much as half of the initial ingot into sawdust. 1366 takes a different approach, melting the silicon in specially built ovens and recasting it into thin wafers for less than half the cost per wafer or a 20 percent drop in the overall cost of a crystalline silicon module. 1366 hopes to begin mass production in 2016, according to van Mierlo.

Meanwhile, thin films, once thought to be the future of solar power, then crushed by low-cost crystalline silicon, could experience a renaissance. The recent record-setting low-cost bid for solar power in Dubai harnesses thin-film cadmium telluride solar modules made by U.S. manufacturer First Solar. The company not only hung on as the vast majority of thin film companies folded, but has consistently produced some of the least expensive modules by increasing the efficiency of their solar cells while scaling up production. The company now says it can manufacture solar modules for less than 40 cents per watt and anticipates further price reductions in coming years.

Ten years from now we could easily see the cost of solar modules dropping to 25 cents per watt, or roughly half their current cost, Green says. To reduce costs beyond that, the conversion efficiency of sunlight into electricity will have to increase substantially. To get there, other semiconducting materials will have to be stacked on top of existing solar cells to convert a wider spectrum of sunlight into electricity.

If you can stack something on top of a silicon wafer it will be pretty much unbeatable, Green says.

Green and colleagues set a record for crystalline silicon solar module efficiency at 22.9 percent in 1996 that still holds today. Green doubts the efficiency of crystalline silicon alone will ever get much higher. With cell stacking, however, he says the sky is the limit.

A  little more,

A Matter of Size

While solar power is just starting to reach grid parity, wind energy is already there. In 2014, the average worldwide price of onshore wind energy was the same as electricity from natural gas, according to Bloomberg New Energy Finance.


As with solar, the credit goes to technological advances and volume increases. For wind, however, innovation has mainly been a matter of size. From 1981 to 2015 the average length of a wind turbine rotor blade has increased more than sixfold, from 9 meters to 60 meters, as the cost of wind energy has dropped by a factor of 10.

Increasing the rotor size means you are capturing more energy, and that is the single most import driver in reducing the cost of wind energy, says D. Todd Griffith of Sandia National Laboratories in Albuquerque, New Mexico.

Griffith recently oversaw the design and testing of several 100-meter-long blade models at Sandia. His group didnt actually build the blades, but created detailed designs that they subsequently tested in computer models. When the project started in 2009, the biggest blades in commercial operation were 60 meters long. Griffith and his colleagues wanted to see how far they could push the trend of ever-increasing blades before they ran into material limitations.

I fully expect to see 100 meter blades and beyond.  D. Todd GriffithTheir first design was an all-fiberglass blade that used a similar shape and materials as those found in relatively smaller commercial blades at the time. The result was a prohibitively heavy 126-ton blade that was so thin and long it would be susceptible to vibration in strong winds and gravitational strain.

The group made two subsequent designs employing stronger, lighter carbon fiber and a blade shape that was flat-backed instead of sharp-edged. The resulting 100-meter blade design was 60 percent lighter than the initial model.

Since the project began in 2009 the largest blades used in commercial offshore wind turbines have grown from 60 meters to roughly 80 meters with larger commercial prototypes now under development. I fully expect to see 100 meter blades and beyond, Griffith says.

As blades grow longer, the towers that elevate them are getting taller to catch more consistent, higher speed wind. And as towers grow taller, transportation costs are growing increasingly expensive. To counter the increased costs GE recently debuted a space frame tower, a steel lattice tower wrapped in fabric. The new towers use roughly 30 percent less steel than conventional tube towers of the same height and can be delivered entirely in standard-size shipping containers for on-site assembly. The company recently received a $3.7 million grant from the U.S. Department of Energy to develop similar space frame blades.

----------


## S Landreth

Rhode Islands First Woman Governor Breaks Ground On Nations First Offshore Wind Farm


Yesterday certainly was a day of firsts for the great state of Rhode Island, the absolute smallest state in the United States. Governor Gina Raimondo  yes, the first ever woman governor of Rhode Island in like almost 240 years  claimed the offshore wind energy leadership title for her state over the entire US, by officially breaking ground on Block Island, the nations very first offshore wind farm.

The Block Island Offshore Wind Farm

Block Island is a 5-turbine, 30-megawatt project of the company Deepwater Wind. Its actually quite modest, as far as the global offshore wind energy market goes. Scotland, for example, has more than 4 gigawatts (4,000 megawatts) of offshore wind energy in the planning stage on top of several existing projects. An even better example is Denmark, which has already commissioned 1,268 megawatts with plenty more wind energy where that came from.

However, you have to start somewhere. The Block Island project has been in the works since at least 2009, but we only caught wind of it back in 2014, after it cleared several important hurdles.

According to information released by Deepwater last year, the company anticipates 200 local construction, turbine assembly, and cable installation jobs from the new wind farm, on top of dozens of permanent staff and consultants, including environmental assessment professionals such as oceanographers, marine scientists, and biologists.

We were just talking about gigantic, next-generation offshore wind turbines that eschew gearboxes in favor of permanent magnet generators, and as far as we know, thats what the Block Island farm is getting. Last spring, Deepwater signed an agreement with Frances Alstomfor five Haliade turbines, which the company claimed were the largest turbine installed in offshore waters today.

The new wind farm is actually just a warmup for a much larger, 1,000 megawatt offshore wind farm that Deepwater has planned for the area, so stay tuned for that.

________________

Everything You Need to Know About Tesla's New Household Batteries


Tesla unveiled a new product line at its design studio in LA tonight. Its called Tesla Energy and its a suite of batteries for homes and for businesses. The existence of the batteries has been one of the worst kept secrets of all time. But we are here at the announcement event and finally have some details. And theyre pretty damn cool.

Our goal is to fundamentally change the way the world uses energy, Elon Musk said in a pre-event briefing with the press. Which sounds crazy.

It does sound crazy. But thats the business Musk seems to have gotten himself into.

What are they?

The home battery is called the Powerwall. The business-targeted battery is called the Powerpack. Theyre completely sustainable, zero carbon, as Musk puts it.

The Powerwall increases the capacity for a house with solar panels, but can also be used during power outages. It can fit on the wall in your garageto power your Tesla, of courseor the outside wall of your house. Its about 3 feet across, 4 ft tall, and 6 inches deep. It comes with a 10 year warranty.

Its connected to the internet so its constantly talking to Tesla Energy and monitoring usage.

How much do they cost?

Teslas selling price to installers is $3500 for 10kWh and $3000 for 7kWh.

Business battery prices havent been made public as of yet.

How do they get installed?

Were working with certified installers for the Powerwall, Musk said. Its designed to be easy to install, with two people in maybe a half an hour to an hour.

When can I get one?

You can order the Tesla Powerwall battery now online but theyre not slated for release until late summer. The Powerpack (business version) will start to become available later this year. Theyll be making a larger push with businesses in 2016.

But that being said, theyre already out in the real world. The company partnered with SolarCity for a pilot project in California that supplied roughly 300 homes with the batteries. About a dozen Walmart stores in California and a Cargill animal processing plant have the business-grade batteries and have been testing those as well.

Tesla Energy plans to be in Germany and Australia by the end of the year. He also sees potential uses in developing countries with little access to reliable power. In a lot of places there are no utility lines, Musk said.

What are the specs for the home version?

	Energy: 7kWh or 10kWh
	Continuous Power: 2kW
	Peak Power: 3kW
	Round Trip Efficiency: >92%
	Operating Temperature Range: -20C (-4F) to 43C (110F)
	Dimensions: H: 1300mm W: 860mm D:180mm

Should I buy one?

Well, that depends on a lot of things. Do you have a home? Do you live in an area with a lot of sunlight? Do you have a bunch of extra cash to make an investment in clean energy? Then yes, you should definitely look into the Tesla Energy line of products.

Do they come in different colors?

They certainly do.

----------


## Takeovers

> It does sound crazy.


Yes it does. But this is Elon Musk. He has never started anything, that did not sound totally crazy.

He is estimated at 12 Billion $ at the moment, fast rising. Right now he is building a Mega-Factory, the largest factory in the world for this kind of batteries. And it is only the first out of a series he is planning. He expects the battery business of Tesla alone to become a multi Billion $ per year business. Storage of regenerative energy is the missing cornerstone of reusable energy and he believes this will be it.

Of course he is also building a Giga-Factory for solar panels. Producing a gigawatt capacity of panels per year. Which is supposed to be only the first of a series of factories.

----------


## S Landreth

Hawaii Aims for 100 Percent Renewable Power by 2045

To reduce oil imports, Hawaii may become the first state to attempt to eliminate fossil fuels


Hawaii is on the verge of being the first state in the U.S. to set a goal of generating all of its electricity from renewable energy sources.

Under a bill the Hawaii Legislature passed this week, 100 percent of the states electricity would be generated with renewables by 2045. If Gov. David Ige approves the measurehe has until the end of June to sign itit will put the states climate goals far ahead any other, and extend Hawaiis Clean Energy Initiative through mid-century. The initiative aims to reduce the states dependency on oil, which generates most of its electric power.

Hawaii has more than climate change in mind in completely converting to renewables. The states goal, according to the bill, is to stop importing fuel. The state imports about 93 percent of all its energy, making its residential electric power rates among the most expensive in the nationabout 175 percent of the U.S. average. Already, the state gets about 22 percent of its electricity from renewables, mostly from wind and solar.

__________________

The Worlds First Solar Road Is Producing More Energy Than Expected


In its first six months of existence, the worlds first solar road is performing even better than developers thought.
The road, which opened in the Netherlands in November of last year, has produced more than 3,000 kilowatt-hours of energy  enough to power a single household for one year, according to Al-Jazeera America.

If we translate this to an annual yield, we expect more than the 70kwh per square meter per year, Sten de Wit, a spokesman for the project  dubbed SolaRoad  told Al Jazeera America. We predicted [this] as an upper limit in the laboratory stage. We can therefore conclude that it was a successful first half year.

De Wit said in a statement that he didnt expect a yield as high as this so quickly.

The 230-foot stretch of road, which is embedded with solar cells that are protected by two layers of safety glass, is built for bike traffic, a use that reflects the roads environmentally-friendly message and the cycling-heavy culture of the Netherlands. However, the road could withstand heavier traffic if needed, according to one of the projects developers.

So far, about 150,000 cyclists have ridden over the road. Arian de Bondt, director of Ooms Civiel, one of the companies working on the project, said that the developers were working on developing solar panels that could withstand large buses and vehicles.

__________________





> Everything You Need to Know About Tesla's New Household Batteries
> 
> 
> Tesla unveiled a new product line at its design studio in LA tonight. Its called Tesla Energy and its a suite of batteries for homes and for businesses. The existence of the batteries has been one of the worst kept secrets of all time. But we are here at the announcement event and finally have some details. And theyre pretty damn cool.


If you havent seen it, you might want to watch.

----------


## S Landreth

Wales launches £25m underwater kite-turbine scheme

Anglesey renewable energy project to generate enough electricity to power 8,000 homes


A unique renewable energy scheme involving underwater kite-turbines is being launched off the coast of north Wales.

As part of the £25m project, 20 turbines will be anchored off Anglesey and when fully operational should generate enough electricity to power 8,000 homes.

Initially 30 jobs will be created but if the system works well, the Swedish company behind it, Minesto, believes hundreds more could follow.


___________

France decrees new rooftops must be covered in plants or solar panels

All new buildings in commercial zones across the country must comply with new environmental legislation


Rooftops on new buildings built in commercial zones in France must either be partially covered in plants or solar panels, under a law approved on Thursday.

Green roofs have an isolating effect, helping reduce the amount of energy needed to heat a building in winter and cool it in summer.

They also retain rainwater, thus helping reduce problems with runoff, while favouring biodiversity and giving birds a place to nest in the urban jungle, ecologists say.

The law approved by parliament was more limited in scope than initial calls by French environmental activists to make green roofs that cover the entire surface mandatory on all new buildings.

_____________

Work to begin next year on first windfarm off England's south coast

The 400-megawatt Rampion windfarm eight miles from Sussex coast could power up to 300,000 homes at a cost of £1.3bn


Construction of the first windfarm off the south coast of England will begin early next year, it has been announced.

The 400-megawatt Rampion windfarm, situated eight miles from the Sussex coast, could power up to 300,000 homes and will cost £1.3bn.

Up to 450 jobs could be created during the main building phase of the Rampion project, which consists of 116 turbines and could cut CO2 emissions by up to 600,000 tonnes a year.

Amber Rudd, the energy secretary, said: This huge investment is a vote of confidence in the UK, creating local jobs, bringing business opportunities and providing clean, homegrown energy.

E.ON said onshore construction of the substation at Twineham, West Sussex, will start next month, followed by preparations for the onshore cable route. The energy company said offshore construction was expected to be completed by 2018.

----------


## baldrick

some competition for the Tesla powerwall

all this is good , as it will drive innovation and prices




> *Benz to power houses too*
> 
> 
>              Daimler follows Tesla lead to charge houses using electric-vehicle technology         
>                                                 The world’s oldest car company has set its sights on becoming the world’s newest household and industrial energy supplier.
> 
> While  Tesla has stolen the headlines by suggesting it will sell its Model S  batteries to help houses store off-peak and renewable electricity,  Daimler already has a lithium-ion battery working on Germany’s  electricity grid and will go fully commercial in September.
> 
> With  no German government support for electric vehicles, Daimler has changed  tack to help recoup decades of research and plans to offer battery  storage set-ups for heavy industry, mid-sized facilities like  supermarkets and, soon, households.
> ...


Benz to power houses too - motoring.com.au

----------


## S Landreth

We all know that the sun is the greatest sustainable energy source on earth. Since more than over 40 years the Technology helps us to transform this source into power. The problem is the low efficiency: 80% of installed PV panels worldwide have a performance of 15% or lower; but if the panels are not tracked with the sun, the average of annual tilt losses add up to minus 70%.

We can squeeze more juice out of the sun.

The Concept

We've been through a long research and creative process, from early studies, concepts and sketches to 3D models, calculations and prototypes, loads of Ball lens studies, through to measuring the performance and the energy transmission values. Through these tests we reached the conclusion that the perfect shape of the ball lens not only has excellent energy transmission, but also the capability to concentrate diffuse light.





____________

The KymoGen Wave Energy Generator is a source of clean, renewable power that will change the world of green energy. 

The KymoGen is a platform that will float offshore, tethered to a mooring. When a wave approaches, the platform will rise, pulling on the mooring tether. As the wave passes, the platform resets to its original position for the next wave. The mooring tether is attached to a drive system inside of the KymoGen. When the mooring tether is pulled, it spins a flywheel, which will provide constant power between waves. The energy is then transferred to a generator.





___________

Viaducts with wind turbines, the new renewable energy source


Wind turbines could be installed under some of the biggest bridges on the road network to produce electricity. So it is confirmed by calculations carried out by a European researchers team, that have taken a viaduct in the Canary Islands as a reference. This concept could be applied in heavily built-up territories or natural areas with new constructions limitations.

The Juncal Viaduct, in Gran Canaria, has served as a reference for Spanish and British researchers to verify that the wind blowing between the pillars on this kind of infrastructures can move wind turbines and produce energy.

The study is based in models and computer simulations, which were carried out by researcher Oscar Soto and his colleagues in Kingston University (London). Researchers have presented the wind turbines as porous discs in order to evaluate the air resistance and test different kind of configurations.

"As natural, the more surface is swiped by the rotor, the more power can be produced; however, it was seen that in small turbines the power rate per square meter is higher", explains Soto, who considers that the configurations with two identical turbines would be the most viable to be installed in viaducts.

If only produced power was evaluated, the best solutions would be the installation of two wind turbines with different sizes - in order to embrace the maximum available space-, or even a matrix of 24 small turbines - due to their power production per surface unit and low weight-, but concerning to viability, the best option is the one which includes two medium sized wind turbines.

Results confirm that each viaduct presents specific energy possibilities and wind potential. In the Juncal Viaduct case, the evaluated power would be about 0,25 MW per wind turbine. So, with two turbines, the total power output would be 0,5 MW, which is classified in the medium-power range.

"This would be the equivalent to 450-500 homes average consumption", says Soto, who adds: "This kind of installation would avoid the emission of 140 tons of CO2 per year, an amount that represents the depuration effect of about 7.200 trees".

This research has been promoted by the Canarian company ZECSA. Researchers from Vigo University have taken part to analyze the electrical connections needed to develop the project, along with other researchers from Las Palmas de Gran Canaria University, who were in charge of the integration in the scope of renewable energies ".

In fact, the study has been published in the Renewable and Sustainable Energy Reviews and it is framed in PAINPER, a public infrastructures exploitation plan to boost the use of renewable energies.

"PAINPER is an initiative which emerges from the difficulties seen in the implantation of this kind of energies in heavily built-up territories, as well as protected areas with low available space for new installations", says Aday C. Martín, manager at ZECSA, who considers that renewable energy produced in wind turbines under viaducts could be added to energy from other wind, solar, geothermal and biomass installations.

_____________

Rooftop solar, battery storage to dominate Australian grid


Rooftop solar and battery storage will account for more than half of Australias electricity needs by 2040, reducing the need for fossil fuel generation, as the share of fossil fuels falls by more than half to around 40 per cent.

Bloomberg New Energy Finance says Australias power sector will fundamentally change over the next two decades, as households and businesses turn to rooftop solar and storage and utilities shift to renewables to replace ageing coal and gas plants.

It is part of a massive global shift, with more than $3 trillion being invested in small-scale solar and battery storage worldwide, as the global energy system becomes largely decentralised.

The report predicts more than 50 per cent of Australias generating capacity will be located behind the meter by 2040, meaning that consumers will become pro-sumers, generating and consuming their own electricity. BNEF predicts 37GW of small-scale solar PV  mostly on rooftops  and 33GW of battery storage will be installed by then.

----------


## S Landreth

Wind power generates 140% of Denmark's electricity demand

Unusually high winds allowed Denmark to meet all of its electricity needs  with plenty to spare for Germany, Norway and Sweden too


So much power was produced by Denmarks windfarms on Thursday that the country was able to meet its domestic electricity demand and export power to Norway, Germany and Sweden.

On an unusually windy day, Denmark found itself producing 116% of its national electricity needs from wind turbines yesterday evening. By 3am on Friday, when electricity demand dropped, that figure had risen to 140%.

Interconnectors allowed 80% of the power surplus to be shared equally between Germany and Norway, which can store it in hydropower systems for use later. Sweden took the remaining fifth of excess power.

It shows that a world powered 100% by renewable energy is no fantasy, said Oliver Joy, a spokesman for trade body the European Wind Energy Association. Wind energy and renewables can be a solution to decarbonisation  and also security of supply at times of high demand.

____________

Buffett Scores Cheapest Electricity Rate With Nevada Solar Farms


Warren Buffetts Nevada utility has lined up what may be the cheapest electricity in the U.S., and its from a solar farm.

Berkshire Hathaway Inc.s NV Energy agreed to pay 3.87 cents a kilowatt-hour for power from a 100-megawatt project that First Solar Inc. is developing, according to a filing with regulators.

Thats a bargain. Last year the utility was paying 13.77 cents a kilowatt-hour for renewable energy. The rapid decline is a sign that solar energy is becoming a mainstream technology with fewer perceived risks. Its also related to the 70 percent plunge in the price of panels since 2010, and the fact that the project will be built in Nevada, the third-sunniest state.

Thats probably the cheapest PPA Ive ever seen in the U.S., Kit Konolige, a utility analyst at Bloomberg Intelligence in New York, said Tuesday. It helps a lot that theyre in the Southwest when theres good sun.

The power-purchase agreement for energy from First Solars Playa Solar 2 project was the cheapest offered to NV Energy this year for new power plants. The utility also agreed to pay 4.6 cents a kilowatt-hour for power from SunPower Corp.s 100-megawatt Boulder Solar project, the best price offered last year.

Both 20-year, fixed-rate contracts were submitted to Nevadas Public Utilities Commission for approval July 1.

When compared to existing solar contracts and to other fossil-driven generation, the rates are very reasonable, the utility said in the filing.

__________

Belize to adopt 100% renewables plan

The Caribbean nation of Belize is aiming to use renewable energy to source 100 per cent of its energy needs.

The announcement follows the countrys decision to join the Carbon War Rooms high profile Ten Island Challenge.

The new target will see Belize source 89 per cent of its electricity via clean energy resources by 2033 with the longer term goal being 100 per cent.

The new plan will see a scaling up of wind energy infrastructure complementing the countrys substantial hydropower.

Energy efficiency retrofits will also be a central part of the new plan.

The Belize Ministry of Energy, Science & Technology and Public Utilities representative Senator Joy Grant said: Belize is extremely pleased to join the Ten Island Challenge. As a regional leader in the use of renewable energy, this partnership with the Carbon War Room and Rocky Mountain Institute will allow Belize to make significant strides in realizing its renewable energy production target of 89 per cent in the electricity sector by 2033.

Belize currently receives about 60 per cent of its electricity via hydroelectric and biomass and the other 40 per cent is supplied via fossil-fuel-fired power plants and generators.

The Ten Island Challenge was started by the Richard Branson backed environmental NGO The Carbon War Room, with the Rocky Mountain Institute and the Clinton Climate Initiative.

___________

Worlds first all-electric ferry running 365 days per year in Norway


The worlds first all-electric battery-powered ferry is now running 365 days per year in Norway.

The emission-free Ampere ferry won the Ship of the Year award at the SMM trade show in September last year and secured a 10-year license to operate the Lavik-Oppedal route in south-west Norway beginning in 2015.

The vessel has an all-electric powertrain, with two electric motors each with 450 kilowatts of capacity.

The ferry has a capacity of 120 cars and 360 passengers and travels at about 10 knots.

----------


## Takeovers

> Berkshire Hathaway Inc.’s NV Energy agreed to pay 3.87 cents a kilowatt-hour for power from a 100-megawatt project that First Solar Inc. is developing, according to a filing with regulators.


Good to see we are getting there. Had a look into the companys website and there are great advances in not only solar cell design but also on how they are assembled into deployable arrays. That last part was always too expensive so far.

Now if battery storage becomes at least 3-5 times cheaper solar energy will become fully competetive.

Edit: Whenever I saw solar panels for roof mounting and solar farms I did shake my head in disbelief. They all looked like confectioning them for installation was more expensive than the cells themselves. And it only got worse with declining prices for the cells. These cells address that problem, I like it.

----------


## RPETER65

> New superconductor-powered wind turbines could hit Australian shores in five years
> 
> Australian scientists are developing wind turbines that are one-third the price and 1,000 times more efficient than anything currently on the market to install along the country's windy and abundant coast.
> 
> New superconductor-powered wind turbines could be installed off the coast of Australia within the next five years to finally take advantage of the countrys 35,000 km of coastline, which offers up some of the best wind resources in the world.
> 
> Developed by a team at the Institute for Superconducting and Electronic Materials at the University of Wollongong in New South Wales, the wind turbines are a significant improvement on current technology. Right now, wind turbines cost about $15 million each to construct, and are super-heavy and tough to ship. They also require a whole lot of maintenance because they're run using a complex, heavy, and costly piece of machinery called a gear box.
> 
> In our design there is no gear box, which right away reduces the size and weight by 40 percent, said lead researcher and materials scientist Shahriar Hossain. We are developing a magnesium diboride superconducting coil to replace the gear box. This will capture the wind energy and convert it into electricity without any power loss, and will reduce manufacturing and maintenance costs by two thirds.
> ...



They better start building  a distribution system now if they plan on using this source of electricity. Having a home near the Columbia river gorge I pass by hundreds of wind turbines regularly, many of these turbines never turn as the electrical distribution system from the turbines to the grid will not handle nearly full electrical production.

----------


## S Landreth

Time for an update. I started this thread with a Tesla in the first post. It has been modified, somewhat.

Tesla's New 762hp Model S P90D With Ludicrous Speed Upgrade Does 1/4 Mile In 10.9 sec!

 
So Tesla has been trying to find a way to make the Model S P85D even faster, like there was an actual person thinking that the electric bi-motor slingshot needed a stronger kick.

Elon Musk announced the new Ludicrous Speed Upgrade for the P90D, which makes the Internets favorite drag-racer 10% faster from zero to 60mph, now scoring a 2.8 seconds with a quarter mile time of 10.9 seconds!

Thats right; the Model S P90D Ludicrous is now officially a 10-second car with Elon Musk saying that his new toy can achieve 1.1g during acceleration, which feels faster than falling.

___________

They are a bit concerned,from Alberta Oil

Is Teslas Model-S the Beginning of the End for Oil?

Why battery technology could drive the electric vehicle to new heights  and disrupt the fossil fuel industry in the process

 
The Tesla Model-S is one of the most beautiful and interesting automobiles to ever get made. It might also be one of the most dangerous. Thats because its managed to do something that no other electric vehicle has ever achieved: become an object of desire. Previous generations of electric cars, from the Nissan Leaf to GMs famous (and infamous) EV-1, have tended to be high on cost and low on drivability. But the Model-S managed to bridge that divide, and as the reviewers at Car and Driver said in their review of the car, it dispels conventional thinking about EVs  its a glimpse of the future.

_____________

Surprising Countries Where Solar and Wind Are Booming

Renewable energy is taking off in both wealthy and developing economies.


Across the globe, renewable energy is expanding faster than fossil fuels. Its even taking off in countries that may surprise you.

Once again in 2014, renewables made up nearly half of the net power capacity added worldwide, says Achim Steiner, executive director of the United Nations Environment Programme. After a two-year dip, theyre attracting more investment. Hydropower generates the largest share of renewable energy, followed by wind and biomass, but solar is growing the fastest.

Some countries are obvious leaders. The U.S. and China had the greatest installed capacity for producing power from wind in the last two years, while Germany and China had the most from solar panels, according to the U.S. Department of Energy and Ren21, an international nonprofit group.

__________

Envision Solar Wins Contract To Supply Portable EV Chargers To State Of California

 
Envision Solar, a renewable energy and electric vehicle charging company based out of San Diego, has been awarded a contract in the State of California to provide portable electric vehicle (EV) chargers to various state and local government agencies, according to a recent email sent to CleanTechnica.

The contract  which is a part of the climate changerelated plans announced by re-elected Californian Governor Brown in January  will allow essentially government employees in the Pacific state to recharge their EVs at work using solar energy, if so desired.

____________

5 Bold and Beautiful Solar Projects From Around the World

China is building its largest solar plant covering 6,301 acres in the Gobi desert and with capacity to provide electricity to 1 million households.

This is just another record breaker for China. But theres good reason.

In a recent Greenpeace East Asia investigation, we found that air pollution levels have improved in the first six months of 2015, though still remain below global and domestic standards. Once completed the new solar plant will cut standard coal use by 4.26 million tons every year, reducing emissions of carbon dioxide and sulfur dioxide by 896,000 tons and 8,080 tons, respectively, according to state-run Xinhua news agency.

1.	PS20 Solar Tower Plant: Spain


Looking more like a enlightened being bursting from a holy church, this tower which sits at Sanlucar la Mayor outside Seville, Spain can provide electricity for up to 6,000 homes.

2.	Solar Systems on Hospital in Bihar: India


At Tripolia Hospital, Patna, India they have installed simple concentrated solar power (CSP) systems to create steam, which they use to sterilize all their medical equipment and laundry. The hospital also has solar photovoltaic systems to generate electricity for some buildings and outdoor lights and solar thermal systems to create hot water for bathing patients and preparing medicine. The various solar systems also cater for the 200 staff who live on campus, as well as up to 250 inpatients.

3.	Solar Panels in the Aeroesbing Renewable Heat Station: Denmark


In Aeroe, a renewable energy island south of Denmark, straw is combined to solar panels to heat the cooperators. One third of the straw production of the island is thus used, heating 500 households. The area is also used as land for cattle grazing.

4.	Solar Photovoltaic Power Plant in Tangtse: India


The 100 kWp stand-alone solar photovoltaic power plant at Tangtse, Durbuk block, Ladakh. Located 14,500 feet AMSL in the Himalaya, the plant supplies electricity to a clinic, a school and 347 houses in this remote location, for around five hours each day.

5.	Solar-powered Reverse Osmosis Plant: India


Parama Ram, 23, maintains the photovoltaic panels that power the desalination plant in Kotri Village, Rajasthan. The plant produces mor than 3000 liters of drinking water per day from the brackish groundwater reserves in the area. Parama lives above the plant and is one of its biggest advocates, personally persuading 100 of the 150 families that now collect the sweet water to trust that the system was clean. Like many of the villagers, he would often have to drink the saline ground water before the plant was installed.

----------


## birding

I look at the huge roof areas of the industrial estates and wonder why they are not putting solar panels on them to produce their own power. Rather than take up land to generate power from the sun why not use roof areas, particularly large ones ?

----------


## Takeovers

> I look at the huge roof areas of the industrial estates and wonder why they are not putting solar panels on them to produce their own power. Rather than take up land to generate power from the sun why not use roof areas, particularly large ones ?


Like this?





The PacMac-like arrangement of panels produces *1 megawatt* of power, or about 900 times the typical home installation.

----------


## Exit Strategy

EU banned Chinese solar power imports because Germans could not compete with the Chinese. There goes EU environmental policy, if there was one.

----------


## HermantheGerman

Almost every Aldi Süd store has one of these




and here is a headoffice

----------


## Exit Strategy

EU = Death

----------


## stroller

> EU banned Chinese solar power imports because Germans could not compete with the Chinese. There goes EU environmental policy, if there was one.


 :smiley laughing: 

So there are no more solar panels in Europe?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Exit Strategy

You are missing the point. Cheap solar panels mean cheap, affordable energy that is environmentally friendly. EU shows its true colours ignoring the environment - hey, who cares if some birds or species die, as long as fat euro bureaucrats have fat dinner with their fat corrupt -

----------


## birding

We do a fair bit of camping sometimes in places where there is no power so the lady boss has just bought one of these:



Panel is 10 X 8 cm and the boss tells me it charges her phone very quickly.
No need for any installation just sit it in the sun somewhere and the battery will be charged as will anything connected to it.



The back showing the small battery, light on the right and plug for charging on the left.

This set up is self contained and is put together by kids from a local school for disadvantaged kids and is sold to help pay for the school.

----------


## hazz

> You are missing the point. Cheap solar panels mean cheap, affordable energy that is environmentally friendly. EU shows its true colours ignoring the environment - hey, who cares if some birds or species die, as long as fat euro bureaucrats have fat dinner with their fat corrupt -


starting with the answer again, gets it wrong everytime

Chinese state owned businesses massively pilled into solar tech, using loans from state banks without the need to worry about paying the money back. This created massive over supply, resulting in all these firms selling below cost in china and abroad. This is classic dumping, distorts the market in the short term, destroying indigenous businesses and doing long term damage to europe, the tarrifs were introduced to level the playing field.

back in china the situation got so bad with these firms that china experimented with their first bankruptcy to reduce over capacity, they drew up a list of 12-14 firms who could continue to get loans from state banks.... the rest were denied access to bank loans and well disappeared.


as a side issue, I am still skeptical about the use of solar panels in urban environments.
 their manufacture is very energy intensive and I am not convinced in that in an urban setting when one considers the the carbon footprint of their whole life cycle... that the carbon emissions avoided from the electricy they generate greatly exceeds the emissions created from their manufacture.

----------


## S Landreth

New design brings world's first solar battery to performance milestone


After debuting the world's first solar air battery last fall, researchers at The Ohio State University have now reached a new milestone.

In the Journal of the American Chemical Society, they report that their patent-pending design--which combines a solar cell and a battery into a single device--now achieves a 20 percent energy savings over traditional lithium-iodine batteries.

The 20 percent comes from sunlight, which is captured by a unique solar panel on top of the battery, explained Yiying Wu, professor of chemistry and biochemistry at Ohio State.

The solar panel is now a solid sheet, rather than a mesh as in the previous design. Another key difference comes from the use of a water-based electrolyte inside the battery.

Because water circulates inside it, the new design belongs to an emerging class of batteries called aqueous flow batteries.

"The truly important innovation here is that we've successfully demonstrated aqueous flow inside our solar battery," Wu said.

As such, it is the first aqueous flow battery with solar capability. Or, as Wu and his team have dubbed it, the first "aqueous solar flow battery."

"It's also totally compatible with current battery technology, very easy to integrate with existing technology, environmentally friendly and easy to maintain," he added.

_____________

Japan has started turning abandoned golf courses into solar power plants


During real estate booms, developers have a tendency to build more than is necessary. When those booms go bust, we get to sit back and watch as people come up with creative uses for all that waste.

This is whats happening in Japan, where developers built too many golf courses over the last few decades after demand shot up in the 1980s. Now the industry is in decline, with participation in the sport down 40% from the 1990s, and abandoned golf courses are starting to pop up.

Kyoceras solution: turn the abandoned green space into solar farms. Japan has been hungry for alternative energy ever since the 2011 Fukushima disaster made nuclear power an unattractive option in the country, and golf courses just happen to be perfectly suited for solar power  theyre large open spaces that often get lots of sunlight.

____________

Worlds First Integrated Geothermal and Biomass Plant Goes Online


Enel Green Power has announced the completion of a 5 megawatt (MW) biomass power plant in Italys Tuscany region that integrates biomass with geothermal steam generation.

A first of its kind, the newly constructed biomass plant will use locally sourced virgin forest organic matter and a super-heater boiler to increase steam temperatures at the nearby 13-MW Cornia 2 geothermal plant. Geothermal steam temperatures entering the Cornia 2 plant will be raised from 300 degrees to over 700 degrees (Fahrenheit). The result, according to Enel Green Power, will be an increase in the geothermal plants net electricity generation capacity.

It is projected that the integration of the biomass plant will boost the overall Cornia 2 geothermal plant output by some 30 gigawatt hours (GWh) a year. It will also mitigate the emission of 13,000 tonnes of CO2 annually. This innovative technological approach will result in minimal local environmental impact and secure total renewability within the resources used and the cycle of energy generation.

----------


## misskit

^ Tepco has a hydro power dam at the bottom of the hill from my house in Gunma-ken, Japan. Tepco has now put in solar panels and battery banks all around that area so they are generating both kinds of power from that facility.

Will also mention the thousands of logs pulled from the water at that dam site. I asked my husband why they were being left to rot and not used for building or firewood. He said they were toxic from the Fukashima fallout and could not be used. Yikes. This is far from Fukashima.

----------


## bobo746

Have been watching this on tv the technology will filter down to street vehicles eventually.

----------


## Takeovers

> Have been watching this on tv the technology will filter


I wonder how they compare to the latest version of the Tesla Model S



Tesla Motors delivers ?ludicrous speed upgrade? for Model S P85D | ExtremeTech

Model S beats Formula 1 racecars at the 0-100km/h sprint.

----------


## thailazer

> ^ Tepco has a hydro power dam at the bottom of the hill from my house in Gunma-ken, Japan. Tepco has now put in solar panels and battery banks all around that area so they are generating both kinds of power from that facility.
> 
> Will also mention the thousands of logs pulled from the water at that dam site. I asked my husband why they were being left to rot and not used for building or firewood. He said they were toxic from the Fukashima fallout and could not be used. Yikes. This is far from Fukashima.


Nothing like the snap, crackle, and roentgen of a nice campfire.

----------


## S Landreth

Revolutionary tidal fence is set to trap the seas power


A British company has announced plans for an array of unique marine turbines that can operate in shallower and slower-moving water than current designs.

Kepler Energy, whose technology is being developed by Oxford Universitys department of engineering science, says the turbines will in time produce electricity more cheaply than off-shore wind farms.

It hopes to install its new design in what is called a tidal energy fence, one kilometre long, in the Bristol Channel − an estuary dividing South Wales from the west of England − at a cost of £143m.

The fence is a string of linked turbines, each of which will start generating electricity as it is completed, until the whole array is producing power. The fences total output is 30 megawatts (MW), and 1MW can supply around 1,000 homes in the UK.

Peter Dixon, Keplers chairman, told Reuters news agency: If we can build up to, say, 10km worth, which is a very extended fence, youre looking at power outputs of five or six hundred megawatts. And just to visualise that, its like one small nuclear reactors worth of electricity being generated from the tides in the Bristol Channel.

______________

The Worlds First Floating Wind Farm


Two weeks after passing a law that completely re-envisions the countrys energy system, France is already making moves to bolster its wind potential by inviting companies to submit proposals for floating wind farms off both its northern and southern coasts.

On Wednesday, Frances environmental agency ADEME posted a tender document calling for proposals for wind farms comprised of between three to six turbines, with the capacity for at least five megawatts per turbine, at three sites in the Mediterranean and one site in the Bay of Biscay, off the southern coast of Brittany.

The call is part of a push by the French government to encourage the transition of Frances energy system from one that relies heavily on nuclear to one that produces at least a third of its energy through renewable technology. Monetary investments from the French government will come from the Investments for the Future program launched in 2010. According to Reuters, the government has made 150 million euros ($163.53 million) available for the project, a third as investment subsidies and two-thirds as loans.

____________

Largest Solar Rooftop In Colombia To Be Built By Solarcentry & Hybrytec 


Solarcentury has teamed up with Colombian company Hybrytec to build the countrys largest solar PV roof system, atop Exitos Barranquilla store.

Solarcentury is one of the oldest solar companies in the world, and Hybrytec is a Colombian company leading the local solar energy market, with 7 years experience and over 140 projects successfully completed across the country. The two companies managed the whole development process of the record-breaking rooftop solar project, from initial design through to construction and on to operation and maintenance.

Aerial-viewThe resulting 507 kW rooftop solar installation is the largest in Colombia, covers 6,300 square metres, and is made up of 2,070 solar panels. The solar installation is set to reduce the Exito Barranquilla stores annual energy bills by about 24%, and will reduce carbon emissions by about 23o tonnes per year.

_____________

First Large Scale Solar Power To Be Built In China's Gobi Desert


Though China is the worlds largest greenhouse gas producer, the country is making a solid effort to commit to renewable energy, including building a solar power plant in the Gobi desert.

With construction officially on the way, this will be the first commercial power plant built on such a large scale.

A joint venture between California-based BrightSource Energy and the Shanghai Electric Group, the plant will span across 25 square kilometers (nearly 10 square miles) of unused land in the Qinghai province, generating 200 megawatts of power. "Its designed heat storage is 15 hours, thus, it can guarantee stable, continual power generation," said Wu Longyi, board chair of the Qinghai Solar-Thermal Power Group, in a statement.

This new solar plant means that China will cut coal use by 4.26 million metric tons (4.69 million tons) every year, reducing the countrys annual carbon dioxide emissions by 896,000 metric tons (987,671 tons) and sulfur dioxide emissions by 8,080 metric tons (8,906 tons).

As the worlds biggest investor in renewable energy, the countrys capacity for generating solar has been increasing fast towards its aim of generating 100 gigawatts of power by 2020.

____________

You dont even have to leave the car,..

----------


## birding

Another idea that I saw in Huai Kha Khaeng wildlife sanctuary. This sits in a flowing river bed and the river flow turns a turbine producing power. No need for dams. All in Thai unfortunately. More on these here : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravit...ex_power_plant

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Chinese state owned businesses massively pilled into solar tech, using loans from state banks without the need to worry about paying the money back. This created massive over supply, resulting in all these firms selling below cost in china and abroad.


Oversimplified memo from European solar panel manufacturers association. 

Now for environment's sake lets buy and use all available cheap solar panels  Chinese sell under production cost shall we? 





> money back. This created massive over supply, resulting in all these firms selling below cost in china and abroad. This is classic dumping, distorts the market in the short term, destroying indigenous businesses and doing long term damage to europe


"indigenous businesses " Chinese solar tech is more advanced than European, which brings us again to German 50's tech and EU pushing tariffs to protect Fortress Europe against bad foreigners at expense of environment. And the world, it wont stand still...

----------


## stroller

Who will build solar panels for the sake of the environment in future, if companies have to close due to Chinese short-term price dumping, genius?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Btw, you misunderstood the term "indigenous", you need to improve your English skills.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Who will build solar panels for the sake of the environment in future, if companies have to close due to Chinese short-term price dumping, genius? 
> 
> Btw, you misunderstood the term "indigenous", you need to improve your English skills.


Same people who will manufacture everything else? As in free market economy? 

Silly boy, you need to improve your English skills.

----------


## stroller

State-subsidised manufacturing is free market economy, yes?

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## S Landreth

First Offshore Wind Farm in the United States Begins Construction


In July, American offshore wind developer, Deepwater Wind, installed the first foundation for what is expected to be the first offshore wind farm in the United States. The project will be located three miles southeast of Block Island, Rhode Island.

With five turbines totaling 30 megawatts (MW) of generation capacity, the Block Island Wind Farm is expected to come online in 2016 and would be the initial, and smallest, of three offshore projects that Deepwater Wind is planning along the Atlantic Coast.

_____________

US wind prices hit all-time low in 2014, DOE report says


The U.S. long-term contracted wind prices reached an all-time low in 2014 of around 2.35 cents per kilowatt hour (kWh) nationwide; according to the Department of Energys 2014 Wind Technologies Market Report released Monday.

The Energy Department released two new reports showcasing record growth across the U.S. wind market which continues to be one of the worlds largest and fastest growing wind markets. The report shows that the U.S. has an increased share of clean, renewable energy while supporting tens of thousands of jobs nationwide. 

Wind energy in the U.S. has created and supports more than 50,000 industry-related jobs in manufacturing, construction, operations and maintenance, and supporting services, all the while improving the environment and strengthening the economy, the report said.

____________

New Modular Blade Dynamics Wind Turbine Blade Begins Testing In Blyth


The D78 blade is the only modular offshore wind turbine blade in the world, and contains a number of new technologies  including a lightweight and high dimensional accuracy blade tip, with built-in leading edge protection. Blade Dynamics, the UK-based wind tubine blade developer and manufacturer, shipped the D78 to the UK from its US-based operations at the NASA Michoud Assembly Facility, so that it can now be tested at Offshore Renewable Energy (ORE) Catapult facility, the UKs flagship technology innovation and research centre for offshore wind, wave, and tidal energy.

The modular design is intended to minimise variation in blade construction, and to simplify blade manufacture and transportation.





_____________

UK Solar Generation Surged 153% Over Last Year


Solar energy generation surged by around 153% over the last year in the UK, based on the most recent figures from the analyst company EnAppSys  with average daily electricity generation being around 1.37 gigawatts (GW) during the second quarter of 2015.

The new report also notes that, while solar photovoltaic (PV) generation accounts for only 4% of the UKs electricity supply (as of the second quarter of 2015), that growth in the industry was already causing oversupply to the grid  thus contributing to negative market prices during some periods.

__________

JUWI - 100+% RENEWABLE OFFICE BUILDING


100% Renewable Energy Office Building, With Plans to Support the Whole Town In Becoming 100% Renewable

Location:
juwi's headquarters in Woerrstadt, Germany 

Summary:

juwi's headquarters is a model of sustainable building that has garnered many awards, including the 2008 German Climate Protection Award from the German environmental organization Deutsche Umwelthilfe.   It is plus energy building, meaning that it produces more energy than it consumes. 

The first construction period lasted only six months, due to the highly efficient and ecological timber methods used and quickly became the work place to more than 300 people. Having created 350 new jobs in 2009, juwi will soon exceed the limit of 1,000 employees. With more than 700 people in Woerrstadt, the company is one of the largest employers in the region. Due to that extensive growth the headquarters were expanded again 2010. 
For ventilation, heating and cooling, Juwi designed an efficient supply system entirely based on renewable energy sources. The energy cabin supplies the building complex with heat using CO2-neutral wood delivered through a radiant floor heating system.

A sprinkler tank which holds 114,000 litres provides a dual function of fire protection and cooling of the building, using water cooled by the night time air that is pump chilled temperatures into the building on hot days. 

Numerous photovoltaic modules and cell technologoies on a total area of 3,150 square meters of roofs, south facades and a car park transform sunlight into clean energy. 

Solar carports constructed in December 2009 on 920 m2 produce 97,000 kilowatt-hours annually and protect parked cars from the elements.

Along with these, solar charging stations and a test program for electric cars, bikes, and scooters are part of the company's methods of supporting future mobility based on electricity powered by renewables.

----------


## S Landreth

Revolutionary new solar windows could generate 50 times more energy than conventional photovoltaics


We’ve seen several transparent solar cell concepts on Inhabitat, but perhaps none with such ambitious claims as those made by SolarWindow Technologies. In a webinar today, the Maryland-based startup announced that their revolutionary power generating windows, which they claim can generate 50 times more energy than conventional solar panels, would soon hit the market. 

Unlike traditional and opaque PV technology, SolarWindow can be readily applied as a coating to any glass window or plastic surface and instantly generate electricity, even in artificial light and shade. 

The company claims that the SolarWindow technology can produce more energy at a lower cost and offers an incredibly fast ROI of just one year. That’s incredible, considering that conventional solar systems require at least 5 to 11 years for payback.

_____________

South African team may have solved solar puzzle even Google couldn't crack

Pioneering technology to deliver the cheapest, small-scale concentrated solar power plants in the world could revolutionise the renewable energy market


Now a team at a South African university – led by a former Intel strategic planner – believes they have cracked it. Once they have completed a prototype system in October they have big plans for rolling out the technology.

The idea behind the design – so-called Concentrated Solar Power or CSP – is simple. A field of mirrors on the ground tracks the sun and concentrates its rays on to a central point which heats up. That heat is converted into electricity.

His team’s aim is to produce CSP technology that will be cheap and quick to install. “We are developing plonkable heliostats. Plonkable means that from factory to installation you can just drop them down on to the ground and they work.” So no costly cement, no highly-trained workforce, no wires, just two workers to lay out the steel frames on the ground and a streetlight-style central tower.

Helio100 is a pilot project with over 100 heliostats of 2.2 sq meters each, generating 150 Kilowatts (kW) of power in total – enough to power about 10 households. According to Gauché, the array is already cheaper than using diesel, the go-to fuel for most companies and businesses during regular power outages in the country. Google’s RE<C initiative, which developed pioneering new renewable energy technology, attempted to build systems like this but they abandoned their research after reporting that they could not do it cheaply enough.

_____________

Electric Vehicle Users In The U.K. Could Soon Be Able To Charge Their Cars While They Drive


One of the electric car’s biggest criticisms is its lack of range and the need to frequently recharge the battery at designated supercharge stations. But the British government has a possible solution that could make electric cars mainstream — adding charge lanes to highways so electric and hybrid cars can “refuel” as they drive.

Britain’s Highways England recently announced an 18-month trial using wireless magnetic induction technology, which is installed in the cars and underneath the asphalt surface. The test, which will start this year, won’t be immediately carried out on public roads, but the facility will simulate common highway conditions. The British government has committed £500 million(about $783 million) to fund the project over five years.

_____________

Indian Airport First in World to Be Completely Solar Powered


An airport in the south of India is the world’s first to run completely on solar energy following commissioning of a 12-megawatt project overseen by Bosch Ltd.

The undertaking, at Cochin International Airport, is estimated to generate more than 50,000 units of electricity daily and will make CIAL grid-power neutral, Bosch said in a news release on Tuesday.

__________

Victoria to fast-track the construction of 50 new wind turbines worth $200m

Premier Daniel Andrews has moved in an opposite direction to Tony Abbott over renewable energy with a plan he says will create 1,000 jobs for regional Victoria


The Victorian government has set itself against the Coalition government over renewable energy by fast-tracking plans to build 50 new wind turbines worth $200m.

The premier, Daniel Andrews, made the announcement on Friday at Keppel Prince Engineering, the same wind tower manufacturer in the state’s south-west where 100 staff were made redundant in 2014 because of uncertainty regarding the federal government’s renewable energy target.

Tony Abbott recently described wind farms as “visually awful” and launched a senate inquiry to investigate their impact.

____________

Chile approves 260MW ‘baseload’ solar plant with storage


The Chile government has given environmental approval for a solar tower and storage plant that would deliver 260MW of base load power to the country’s grid.

US company SolarReserve, which is putting the finishing touches to its first 110MW solar tower and storage plant in Nevada, expects the new plant at the Copiapó Solar Project will begin commercial operation in 2019.

“It will deliver 260 megawatts (MW) of reliable, clean, non-intermittent baseload power 24 hours a day to consumers of the central interconnected system (SIC),” the company said.

The project technology is based on SolarReserve’s successful Crescent Dunes project in the U.S., which is complete with construction and is currently in final commissioning.

However, the Copiapó project, located in the sun-rich Atacama Region, will add solar PV to the concentrating solar power (CSP) tower technology with molten salt thermal energy storage.

_____________

100%-Electric Aston Martin Rapide Coming Within 2 Years


The renowned luxury automotive company Aston Martin is now aiming to bring an all-electric version of its Rapide model to the consumer market within two years, according to recent reports.

The announcement came via the company’s CEO, Andy Palmer, who made the comments while speaking at the Pebble Beach Concours d’Elegance recently. The all-electric version of the Rapide will reportedly possess somewhere around 800 horsepower, 200 miles of single-charge range, and all-wheel drive. Pricing is currently expected to be somewhere between $200,000–250,000, according to Palmer.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Blade Dynamics


Blade Dynamics is worth watching. And Oops, they are not in europe or other second world

----------


## stroller

> Blade Dynamics is worth watching. And Oops, they are not in europe or other second world


I believe Blyth is in Europe, and not the 3rd world shithole you crawled out of.  :Smile: 

New Modular Blade Dynamics Wind Turbine Blade Begins Testing In Blyth

----------


## chassamui

> In a webinar today, the Maryland-based startup announced that their revolutionary power generating windows, which they claim can generate 50 times more energy than conventional solar panels, would soon hit the market


Full circle from window taxes for the wealthy, to probable tax incentives for power windows.

----------


## Takeovers

There is an interesting switch in fusion research going on. Efforts financed by a large number of governments with huge cost and huge complex machines seem to go nowhere. Fusion will be achieved in 20 to30 years. That was the case 40 years ago and will likely be still the situation 30 years from now.

However there is a growing number of small companies with much smaller much cheaper approaches. Fusion hopes are now concentrating on those. I have already mentioned the project by the Lockheed Martin Skunk Works group who are optimistic to achieve a relatively small device -  container sized - to achieve fusion with Deuterium and Tritium which is what all projects so far try to achieve.

Here a link to an article about another approach.

Exclusive: Secretive fusion company claims reactor breakthrough | Science/AAAS | News

This group tries to achieve something different. They want to fuse Deuterium and Boron, a very common element. This type of fusion requires an even much hotter plasma to achieve fusion. However if achievable it has major advantages.

1) This process involves no neutrons. That means no radioactive byproducts. Fusion  with neutrons will produce secondary radioactive materials. Not as much and as problematic as fission reactors but still radioactive materials. 

2) As the energy produced comes in Alpha particles with an electric charge electricity can be produced directly without the detour through heat and a turbine-generator set.

Tri Alpha say they have solved the stability problem and are now building a new device which they hope will achieve fusion with a much hotter plasma and for longer time. Their present device was able to keep the plasma stable for a quite long time, 5 milliseconds but they need more. The limit why they could do it only for 5 milliseconds was the energy available to contain the plasma not any instability of the plasma itself. So they are confident they can achieve a much longer containment time with a better energy source.

----------


## S Landreth

Siemens Develops New Offshore Wind Power Transformer


Siemens new AC power connection module should cut costs for near-shore wind farms by up to 40%.

Siemens has developed a new AC power connection module  the offshore transformer module  built specifically for a variety of manufacturers near-shore wind turbines, which the energy giant expects to cut the cost of accessing the grid for such installations by as much as 40%  with the downstream benefit being that the cost of offshore wind farms are subsequently cheaper as well.

Traditionally, AC transformers  which transmit the electricity generated by wind farms to the mainland at higher voltages via subsea cables  required separate and enormous platforms that could weigh anywhere between 1,800 and 4,000 metric tonnes, but Siemens new module can be mounted directly on to the foundation of an existing wind turbine. Small and lightweight in design, the module not only subsequently cuts down on materials, time expenditure, and risk  and therefore tens, and sometimes hundreds of millions of dollars and Euros in building, transporting, assembling, operating, and maintenance  but is also reliant upon a biodegradable insulating fluid which makes the module environmentally friendly as well.

____________

The World's First Solar-Powered Sports Car Could Drive Forever


Can a road-legal car be powered by the Sun alone? One company thinks so, and theyre planning to unveil a scaled-down version of their proposal later this year.

Called The Immortus, the two-person vehicle is the work of EVX Ventures, an electric vehicle technology startup based in Melbourne, Australia. The car is decked out in solar panels, covering up to eight square meters (86 square feet), and also has a lithium battery to store energy, between five and 10 kilowatt-hours. So light is the car though, 500 kilograms (1,100 pounds) when empty and 700 kilograms (1,550 pounds) when fully laden, it is able to run on just solar power alone. 

This is all possible thanks to the low mass-to-power ratio of the car. It is also extremely aerodynamic while still looking compelling and stylish, EVX co-founder and CEO Barry Nguyen said to IFLScience. The car also doesnt use normal road tires, but rather tires specially designed for so-called solar racers  cars that are powered by the Sun. 

Using a combination of battery and solar power, the car will apparently be capable of reaching up to 160 kilometers (100 miles) per hour. On solar power alone, it can reach up to 80 kilometers (50 miles) per hour.

And perhaps most interestingly, Nguyen said that the car would be able to run perpetually on just solar power, giving it an infinite range, in theory, so long as it didnt exceed 60 kilometers (37 miles) per hour and the Sun was continuously shining. Still, that's pretty impressive. However, Nguyen stressed that the idea of the technology was to use solar cells in tandem with existing vehicles.

___________

SOLAR PV FOR 400K RURAL NORTHWESTERN CHINA VILLAGERS

100% Renewable Energy Goal Achieved:

400,000 Solar PV Systems to Bring First Time Electricity to Northwestern Rural China Villagers

Location: 

Northwestern China (Qinghai, Gansu, Sichuan, Yunnan, and Sha'anxi, and in the autonomous regions of Inner Mongolia, Xinjiang, Xizang, and Ninxia)

Summary:

The Renewable Energy Development Project was supported by the World Bank and the Global Environment Facility (GEF) and aimed to bring reliable, affordable, ecological electricity to rural communities with no grid access. The Project, which ended in mid-2007, provided training, technical assistance, and capacity building and developed a rural renewable electricity market based primarily on solar photovoltaic (PV) technology with some wind power. This project brought PV power to more than 400,000 households and institutions in nine north-western provinces and autonomous regions in China.

___________

I had posted about Hawaii going 100% renewable before but now Governor Ige said he will not use natural gas in the transition. Hope the next governor will keep to the policy.


Hawaiis Governor Dumps Oil and Gas in Favor of 100 Percent Renewables

At the Asia Pacific Resilience Innovation Summit held in Honolulu, Hawaii, this week, Governor David Ige dropped a bombshell. His administration will not use natural gas to replace the states petroleum-fueled electricity plants, but will make a full-court press toward 100 percent renewables by 2045. Iges decisive and ambitious energy vision is making Hawaii into the worlds most important laboratory for humankinds fight against climate change. He has, in addition, attracted an unlikely and enthusiastic partner in his embrace of green energythe US military.

Ige said Monday that LNG (liquefied natural gas) will not save the state money over time, given the plummeting prices of renewables. Moreover, it is a fossil fuel, i.e., it emits dangerous greenhouse gases. He explained that local jurisdictions in Hawaii are putting up a fight against natural gas, making permitting difficult. Finally, any money put into retooling electric plants so as to run on gas, he said, is money that would better be invested in the transition to green energy.

Ige, trained as an electrical engineer, is leading his state in the most ambitious clean-energy program in the United States. On June 8, he signed into law a bill calling for Hawaiis electricity to be entirely generated from renewables in only 30 years. He also directed that the University of Hawaii be net carbon zero in just 20 years.

____________

Next Texas Energy Boom: Solar

Companies are spending $1 billion on new projects to harvest electricity from the sun


FORT STOCKTON, TexasA new energy boom is taking shape in the oil fields of west Texas, but its not what you think. Its solar.

Solar power has gotten so cheap to produceand so competitively priced in the electricity marketthat it is taking hold even in a state that, unlike California, doesnt offer incentives to utilities to buy or build sun-powered generation.

Pecos County, about halfway between San Antonio and El Paso and on the southern edge of the prolific Permian Basin oil field, could soon play host to several large solar-energy farms responsible for about $1 billion in investments, according to state tax records.

On a recent day, contractors for OCI Solar Power LLC erected posts for a solar farm that will be the size of more than 900 football fields. First Solar Inc. was negotiating to lease an adjacent property, its second project in the county. Last year, the Arizona company began capturing sunlight on 400,000 black solar panels in a separate project, converting the abundant sunlight into about 30 megawatts of power.

SunEdison Inc. has presented plans for its own utility-scale solar farm to county commissioners, and Recurrent Energy, a subsidiary of Canadian Solar Inc., is readying another site nearby for construction.

____________

Forget About Saving Energy. This Is About Saving Lives.


For the military, energy efficiency isnt about going granola. Its about tightening the gears on the war machine. Fossil fuels are a huge liability for American soldiers. Marine convoys loaded down with gas are sitting ducks for enemy bullets and roadside bombs. Using less energy means shorter supply lines: fewer targets, fewer casualties, more American soldiers making it home to their families.

Secretary of the Navy Ray Mabus understands this, and its why hes made clean power and energy efficiency a top priority. Speaking at the Global Energy Efficiency Forum in 2013, he said, There is a culture change thats going on in the Navy and Marine Corps. It is happening on the deckplates as we say in the Navy, as Sailors and Marines come to grips with the fact that these programs help them become better warfighters.

By 2020, the Navy aims to get 50 percent of its energy from renewable sources. Explained Bell, If youre completely dependent on a particular kind of fuel. Youre very vulnerable.

__________

Consumer Reports calls latest Tesla best vehicle they've ever tested

----------


## S Landreth

Running on wind: the Dutch rail networks renewable revolution


The Dutch rail network will run entirely on renewable wind energy by 2018 under a new contract signed by power company Eneco and energy procurement cooperative VIVENS. Julian Turner gets the inside track on the unique collaboration from Michel Kerkhof, account manager at Eneco.

Harried Dutch commuters may not be entirely cognisant of the fact, but they may soon be travelling on one of the most environmentally friendly rail networks in the whole of Europe, if not the world.

Electricity generated by wind turbines already provides nearly half of traction power on the 2,900km ProRail 1.5kV DC network, out of total consumption of around 1.4 terawatt hours (TWh) per year.

Under the terms of the deal, half of the NS fleet of electric trains will run on green energy in 2015, rising to 70% the following year, 95% in 2017, with the goal of a 100% renewable network by 2018.

__________

The US Just Made Its Largest Investment In Renewable Energy Yet

The solar farm is expected to be the largest in the world.


The U.S. government just made its largest renewable energy purchase to date.

The U.S. Navy has invested an undisclosed amount in the Mesquite solar farm in sun-rich Arizona, allowing for an expansion of the facility that is anticipated to make it the worlds largest solar farm. 

As the Climate News Networks Paul Brown reports, the farm -- located about 40 miles west of Phoenix -- will provide 210 megawatts of direct power, a third of the energy needed to power 14 Navy and Marine Corps sites. The solar farm, slated to go online next year, is expected to save the Navy at least $90 million in energy costs over the course of the 25-year contract with Sempra U.S. Gas and Power, which operates it. 

The Mesquite facility, which completed its first phase of buildout in late 2012, has a potential capacity of 700 megawatts, which would power up to 260,000 homes. It requires no water to operate and reduces greenhouse gas emissions, according to Sempra.  

_________

CITY OF VARESE LIGURE

100% Renewable Energy Goal Achieved:
Produces More Electricity With Local Renewable Sources Than the Town Consumes

Location:
Varese Ligure, Italy

 
Summary:
Varese is a small rural town in the northern Italian region of Liguria that produces more electricity than it uses for its 2400 inhabitants--all from wind, solar, and small hydro projects. Motivated by economic troubles, the town decided in the 1990's that part of turning things around was to become environmentally sustainable. The shift to renewable energy has added jobs, along with an additional 350,000 euros [US $514,000] in annual tax revenues for the municipality. Varese also has six times more tourists than it did before making these changes, many coming just to see its renewable energy achievements.

___________

Little Sun Solar Charger Triples Crowdfunding Goal In 5 Days


Olafur Eliasson, the artist and designer behind the Little Sun solar LED light, and his engineer cofounder Frederik Ottesen, are back again with another solar gadget, but this time the focus is on charging mobile devices as well as providing light for offgrid applications. And like the original Little Sun product, its not only meant to provide light, but to also enable a better life for those living in energy poverty in places such as Sub-Saharan Africa.

For those of us in the developed world, with plenty of personal gadgets and easy access to electricity and light, it can still be a challenge to keep our mobile devices charged up, so an efficient solar charger is a very helpful thing. But without reliable and affordable electricity, which is the case for many people in the developing world, powering a light and a mobile phone can be a major struggle, which is why Little Suns focus on making clean, reliable, affordable solar energy easily accessible to everyone is a laudable goal.

____________

Aspen is third U.S. city to reach 100% renewable energy


Aspen is one of three U.S. cities to run on 100 percent renewable energy, according to members of the citys environmental and project departments.

The shift to energy that is generated from natural resources  including wind power, solar power and geothermal heat  follows a decade-plus city goal, said city Utilities and Environmental Initiatives Director David Hornbacher.

It was a very forward-thinking goal and truly remarkable achievement, Hornbacher said. This means we are powered by the forces of nature, predominately water and wind with a touch of solar and landfill gas.

The first two U.S. cities to reach the goal were Burlington, Vermont, followed by Greensburg, Kansas.

Aspens transition to 100 percent renewable occurred Thursday after the city signed a contract with wholesale electric energy provider Municipal Energy Agency of Nebraska, in order to achieve this final leg of our goal, Hornbacher said.

The city had been using about 75 to 80 percent renewable energy beforehand, former city Project Coordinator Will Dolan said.

Aspen eliminated coal and added to its wind power to replace the remaining 20 to 25 percent of non-renewable energy and reach its 100 percent goal, Dolan said.

Aspen receives its wind energy from about four wind farms in Nebraska and South Dakota, Dolan said, adding that the city also uses energy from Ruedi Reservoir, Maroon Creek and Ridgway Reservoir, which is a hydropower facility near Montrose. Aspen Electric Utility serves about half the community, while Holy Cross Energy powers the other half, Hornbacher said.

----------


## birding

There are many studies that have been done and peer reviewed that prove this :

Coming Clean: Hydropower?s Dirty (Energy) Secrets | Earthjustice

Dams Cause Climate Change, They Are Not Clean Energy

Mega Dams and CDM fraud in Sikkim (Watch This! #5) - Carbon Market Watch

There are those in Thailand who want to revive dam building projects that have already been scrapped or shelved, most are in forested areas of national parks and wildlife sanctuaries some of which are listed World Heritage Sites. 
Dams in these forests would destroy the habitat of some of the most endangered wildlife on the planet as well as vast areas of the forests themselves.

This must never happen, these forests and their inhabitants are a national and international asset which if destroyed can never be returned.

----------


## S Landreth

The Next Generation Of Solar Panels May Be Inspired By Ancient Japanese  Papercraft

 
Solar designs have been inspired by leaves, windows, spray paint, and cloth. Now, a new innovation in solar technology means we can add one more inspiration to that list: the Japanese art of paper cutting, kirigami.

A study published Tuesday in Nature Communications outlines how thin, flexible solar cells shaped like cut paper would work  and how they could end up being more efficient and better at tracking the sun than conventional panels. Trackers that enable solar panels to tilt as the sun moves across the sky already exist, but according to the study, theyre often overlooked due to their heaviness and high cost  a cost that, the study notes, is actually increasing each year, even as overall solar costs continue to fall.

The pattern uses super-thin crystalline gallium arsenide cells  which, historically, have struggled with high costs as a barrier to success  mounted on a plastic carrier that can be pulled and bent to capture optimal sun throughout the day. That ability to track the sun is what gives this design a leg-up over traditional rooftop solar panels.

____________

A bright future for roadside solar farms

 
Five solar projects sprouting along the Massachusetts Turnpike and Route 3 are not the largest in the state, but they are among the most visible and striking examples of a solar industry that has grown more rapidly than most policy makers and energy specialists ever imagined.

As tens of thousands of commuters whiz by, the gleaming rows of solar panels in locations like the Interstate 90 service plaza in Framingham, an embankment on the turnpike near Natick, or a rest area on Route 3 in Plymouth show how solar power has been integrated into daily life. The Framingham and Natick projects are already generating power; when the other sites in Framingham and Plymouth become operational later this month, the five solar farms will produce a combined 2,500 kilowatts of electricity, enough to power about 500 homes.

Snip

The states solar push has been so successful that developers have already hit the caps on the amount of electricity that utilities must buy from solar producers. Last month, the Baker administration filed legislation to lift those solar caps. The long-term goal: producing 1,600 megawatts of solar-generated electricity by 2020, or enough to power about 240,000 homes.

____________

All gas stations in Russia will have to install EV charging stations

 
The Russian auto market is struggling recently, and falling energy prices aren't helping the country's oil industry, either. With the economy looking somewhat uncertain, Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev is taking a baby step toward a greener future by mandating every gas station in the country have an electric vehicle charger by November 1, 2016. The rule is meant to boost Russia's dismal EV segment that currently numbers a grand total of about 500 vehicles across the vast territory, according to Autostat data cited by The Moscow Times.

__________

Half Of Californias Electricity Will Come From Renewable Energy In 15 Years


Late Friday night, the California State Assembly voted 51-26 to pass SB 350, a landmark bill that would boost renewable energy and make buildings twice as efficient as before.

The legislature sent the bill to California Gov. Jerry Brown for his signature, and he is expected to sign it later this month, as the legislation makes real the goals Brown set down earlier this year in his inaugural address.

The states Renewable Portfolio Standard (RPS) currently requires utilities to provide 33 percent of their electricity generation from renewable sources, such as solar, wind, and geothermal power, by 2020. The new bill, The Clean Energy and Reduction Act, would increase that target to 50 percent by 2030. It would also require a 50 percent increase in energy efficiency in buildings by that year.

____________

Novel efficient and low-cost semitransparent solar cells


Developing transparent or semitransparent solar cells with high efficiency and low cost to replace the existing opaque and expensive silicon-based solar panels has become increasingly important due to the increasing demands of the building integrated photovoltaics (BIPVs) systems. The Department of Applied Physics of The Hong Kong Polytechnic University (PolyU) has successfully developed efficient and low-cost semitransparent perovskite solar cells with graphene electrodes. The power conversion efficiencies (PCEs) of this novel invention are around 12% when they are illuminated from Fluorine-doped Tin Oxide bottom electrodes (FTO) or the graphene top electrodes, compared with 7% of conventional semitransparent solar cells. Its potential low cost of less than HK$0.5/Watt, more than 50% reduction compared with the existing cost of Silicon solar cells, will enable it to be widely used in the future.

----------


## Takeovers

A quote from the CEO of Royal Dutch Shell

Volatile? oil price hard to predict, says Shell boss ? Royal Dutch Shell plc .com




> When asked how renewable energy could  affect his business, Mr van Beurden said solar power could emerge as a  much bigger contributor to world energy needs.
>  “I have no hesitation to predict that in  years to come solar will be the dominant backbone of our energy system,  certainly of the electricity system.”
>  However, during that period, the demand  for energy will double, he said, leading to a “multi-decade transition,”  from fossil fuels being the dominant supply for energy, he says.

----------


## S Landreth

Make room Tesla

Porsche Mission E: An Electric-Car Missile With Tesla In The Crosshairs


Several months ago, Porsche CEO Matthias Mueller alluded to the fabled sports car makers plans to offer a purely electric car by the end of the decade. Today, on the eve of the Frankfurt Motor Show, the Stuttgart-based automaker gave us a glimpse of what a purely electric Porsche for the masses might look like.

To counter Teslas meteoric rise to pre-eminence in the battery-powered luxury car market, as well as meet ever-tightening efficiency and emission around the globe, Porsche plans to differentiate itself in the market by focusing its development efforts on engines and handling rather than push for the latest advances in in-car Internet and automated driving.

Though Porsche says the concept boasts an entirely new powertrain, it does bear a lot of similar to the one used in last years Le Mans-winning 919 plug-in hybrid supercar. As such, the Mission E is powered by two permanently-excited synchronous motors (PSM), which together produce over 600 horsepower. Working in tandem, they can reportedly propel the sleek vehicle to 62 mph in less than 3.5 seconds and 200 km/h in under 12 seconds.

Also on tap to transfer all that power to the ground are an all-wheel drive system with Porsche Torque Vectoring, which automatically distributes torque to the individual wheels, and all-wheel steering for more precise handling along the lines of the hellacious 911 GT3.

How far can the Mission E travel on a single charge? Here it seems Porsche has significantly one-upped the competition by opting for an 800-volt drive system, instead of a 400-volt system. The automaker says it will allow the Mission E to travel over 500 km (310 miles) on a single charge, and that the battery can recharge with enough energy for around 400 km more driving range in about the same time one can refill a 911less than 15 minutes. And since the system uses smaller gauge copper cables to transfer power, it also reduces vehicle weight. The 800-volt charge port is located behind the vehicles right front fender.

______________

Australian homes among first to get Tesla's Powerwall solar-energy battery

Company says 7kWH energy storage unit, which uses lithium-ion battery to store energy from rooftop solar panels, will be available by end of year


Australia will be one of the first countries in the world to get Teslas vaunted Powerwall battery storage system, as several other companies scramble to sign up Australias growing number of households with solar rooftops.

US firm Tesla said that its 7kWH home energy storage units would be available by the end of the year in Australia, ahead of previous predictions it would arrive in 2016.

The Powerwall is a unit that sits on an interior wall. It has a lithium-ion battery, used to store energy created by solar panels on the household roof.

Vassallo pointed out that the technology still has some way to improve  a 7kWH system will store little more than an hours electricity generated by a typical 5kWH solar system, meaning that some people may have to have several Powerwall, or equivalent, systems on their walls.

Id be wary of claims that people can go entirely off the grid, but its a first step, he said. Australia has high electrity prices, and once the price is acceptable I think the take-up will be strong.

___________

Renewable Energy Approved for Carolinas


The U.S. Department of Interior (DOI) has approved an offshore wind energy leasing project off the North Carolina coast. The approval comes after the Bureau of Ocean Energy Management (BOEM) identified a 480-square mile area in the Atlantic Ocean for constructing wind farms that would pose no significant environmental or socioeconomic threats to the region in its published Environmental Assessment (EA).

The EA specifically identified three Wind Energy Areas off North Carolina totaling approximately 307,590 acres that would be ideal for wind farm development. The release of the EA moves North Carolina one step closer to producing clean energy.

BOEM has announced a public meeting of the North Carolina Task Force, which will take place on October 7 in Wilmington and address BOEMs proposed approach for an offshore wind auction. Next, the agency will publish a Proposed Sale Notice in the Federal Register, which will include a 60-day public comment period. The successful bidder will have exclusive rights to begin site characterization and assessment.

_____________

ONergy to deliver clean, reliable energy to 1 million in Indias poorest regions


Social enterprise ONergy has joined the Business Call to Action (BCtA), a global initiative supported by the United Nations Development Programme and other international organisations that encourages companies to fight poverty through innovative business models. ONergy has pledged to scale up its successful product distribution network in order to bring reliable solar-powered products to Indias poorest and underserved regions. The expansion is expected to provide solar energy to 1 million people by 2017 and reduce CO2 emissions by as much as 100,000 tons.

ONergys expansion calls for the creation of 50 new Renewable Energy Centres (REC), including a network of trained rural entrepreneurs and microfinance partners who will deliver and service the companys proprietary line of solar power products in remote areas. The new centres will be situated in five states within ast and ortheast India. They are expected to create 100 full time jobs.

----------


## Takeovers

A car for the masses from Porsche?

I think the Tesla Model S can match those data and it is available, not a concept car. 

From Wikipedia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_Motors




> In October 2014, Tesla announced the 85D and P85D dual-motor all-wheel drive variants of the Model S.  The high-end P85D can accelerate from 0–60 mph (0–97 km/h) in 3.2  seconds and has a top speed of 155 miles per hour (249 km/h), compared  to the Model P85's 130 miles per hour (210 km/h).  The Model S 85D can cruise at 65 mph (105 km/h) for 295 miles (475 km) on a single charge, 10 miles more than the Model S 85. The control system shifts power between the motors, so each is always operating at its most efficient point.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

reading today  by 2050 they reckon they will have cars built from eucalyptus trees and fueled by euca to.

----------


## S Landreth

9 Massive US Companies Pledge To Go 100% Renewable


Nine more giant corporations, including Nike and Walmart, pledged to transition to 100 percent renewable energy Wednesday. The announcement, made during Climate Week, is intended to show international governments that there is broad-based business support for going off fossil fuels in advance of the United Nations climate talks in December.

Goldman Sachs, Johnson & Johnson, Proctor & Gamble, Salesforce, Starbucks, Steelcase, and Voya Financial also took the RE100 pledge, organized by the Climate Group, an international sustainability non-profit.

Research shows that the most ambitious companies have seen a 27 percent return on their low carbon investments, Mark Kenber, CEO of the Climate Group, said in a statement. Today these companies are signaling loud and clear to COP21 negotiators that forward-thinking businesses back renewables and want to see a strong climate deal in Paris.

Swiss bank UBS joined the pledge last week. In total, 36 companies have joined RE100 since it was launched at Climate Week last year.

__________

PV Roofing Systems Boost Renewable Electricity Options

For solar electricity boosters, the choices in PV roofing systems from a number of manufacturers keep looking brighter and brighter.

At the recent Solar Power international convention in Anaheim, California, roofing manufacturer CertainTeed added to this list when it featured some of its next generation PV roofing systems, including its enhanced Solstice rack-mounted photovoltaic roofing system.





_____________

Iluméxico To Bring Solar Power To 50,000 Homes By 2020


In the developed world, we focus on how solar power will interrupt traditional grid systems, but in many parts of the world  such as Africa and Mexico  there is no electrical grid. Hundreds of thousands of people live their lives never knowing the benefits of electric power.

Illumexico will add 50,000 solar systems in rural Mexico by 2020Iluméxico, a Mexican social enterprise focused on solar power, has joined the Business Call to Action (BCtA) and made a commitment to install solar home systems on 50,000 off-grid rural homes in Mexico by the year 2020. The project will benefit approximately 300,000 people and will create 180 new jobs, half of which which be reserved for women. 70 of the jobs will be located in those rural communities.

_____________

Gildemeister Provides CellCube Energy Storage Systems Two Various Projects In Czech Republic


A number of Gildemeisters CellCube energy storage systems were recently deployed in the Czech Republic, as part of various projects, according to recent reports.

In cooperation with B64, Gildemeister installed a CellCube energy storage system as part of the National Park umava project  in concert with an 11-kilowatt (kW) solar energy installation + a 5-kW wind energy installation. That setup will allow drivers of electric vehicles (EVs) in the umava National Park to recharge their cars in the noted natural area.

___________

China building worlds largest solar park in Pakistan


Chinese firms are building the largest solar power farm in the world in Pakistan and the site will have 5.2 million photvoltaic cells and produce enough energy to power 320,000 households.

Xinjiang SunOasis has finished building a 100 MW solar project in the Punjab desert of Pakistan which is part of ambitious plans for Chinese companies to build the words largest by 2017.

The new project was completed in just three months at a cost of about US$131 million and includes 400,000 solar panels spread over 200 hectares of desert.

The farm is due to be completed in 2017 and will have a capacity of about 5.2 million PV cells producing an estimated 1,000 MW of electricity  roughly the equivalent to power 320,000 homes.

----------


## stroller

Not sure this has been posted before:

*Chiang Mai, 20th March 2015.*

             At the opening event, the world’s first fully renewable  hydrogen energy system for a multi house compound was officially  presented by CNX Construction.


OPENING PHI SUEA HOUSE | CNX CONSTRUCTION

----------


## S Landreth

SolarCity Lays Claim to Worlds Most Efficient Rooftop Solar Panel


SolarCity in an Oct. 2 announcement said that it will begin production this month on what the company claims is the worlds most efficient rooftop solar panel at 22 percent.

The breakthrough for the 355 watt high-efficiency panel came by improving the solar cell-to-module conversion efficiency loss, according to Benjamin Heng, SolarCitys senior vice president of product engineering and pilot manufacturing.

SolarCitys production process for the new panel results in only a 0.5 percent efficiency loss, Heng said, adding that the industry currently averages a 2.5 percent efficiency loss.

This is an example of designing and optimizing the packaging of solar cells (a.k.a, the panel) that is synergetic to each cell, Heng said.

A SolarCity spokesperson said that the new panel produces 30-40 percent more power than standard efficiency solar panels, but the cost to manufacture them is the same  about 55 cents per watt.

The spokesperson said that the panels will be "consumed entirely by SolarCity," but the company's customers will not be able to specifically request the new panels for their homes.

Were going to look at projects where it makes a big difference to have high efficiency, for example, for space constraints, but high-energy output is still needed, he said.

_____________

Chinese Solar to Jump Fourfold by 2020, Official Tells Xinhua


Solar-power capacity in China, already the worlds largest market, will jump more than fourfold by 2020, according to a senior official cited Tuesday by the governments official news agency.

Solar capacity in China will reach 150 gigawatts in five years, up from 35.8 gigawatts at the end of June, Dong Xiufen, director of new energy for the National Energy Administration, told the Xinhua news agency. The governments goal is to boost photovoltaic-power capacity by 20 gigawatts annually from 2016 to 2020, according to Xinhuas report.

The increase would come amid signs of an economic slowdown in China and would require growth above what analysts have predicted. Bloomberg New Energy Finance in August forecast 17.5 gigawatts of solar power would be installed this year, up 35 percent from 13 gigawatts in 2014.

China will also continue to push mergers and acquisitions among domestic solar companies as well as technological advances, Huai Jinpeng, deputy head of the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, said in the Xinhua report. He said further efforts are needed in research and development and company financing.

________________

Gamesa launches its latest turbine: the G126-2.5 MW, maximum output for less windy regions


Gamesa, a global technology leader in wind energy, unveiled its new 2.5-MW turbine, specially designed for less windy conditions, at the international trade fair China Wind Power 2015 (Beijing, 14-16 October): the Gamesa G126-2.5 MW, designed to maximise output, efficiency and profitability.

This new turbine combines a longer rotor (126 metres in diameter), nominal capacity of 2.5 MW and a range of tower heights to choose from 84, 102 and 129 metres (among other customisable features depending on site conditions).

"By launching the G126-2.5 MW, we are offering our customers one of the most competitive products in the 2 MW - 3 MW segment for low wind speeds", explains Juan Diego Díaz, Gamesa's Director of Marketing.

Thanks to its extremely low power density, an outstanding capacity factor and a lower cost of energy, this turbine will boost energy production with respect to the G114-2.0 MW by up to 25%.

Underpinned by technology which has been exhaustively proven and validated in Gamesa's 2.0-2.5 MW platform, with installation of over 20,000 MW in 34 countries worldwide to its name, the G126-2.5 MW is fitted with the same electric system as the rest of the company's 2.5 MW products (the Gamesa G106-2.5 MW and Gamesa G114-2.5 MW). In addition, the blades, 62 metres long, are equipped with the technology already validated in the G114's 56-metre blades. The first prototype will be installed during the third quarter of 2016 and its serial production is due to begin by 2017.

With this new model, Gamesa's 2.0-2.5 MW platform cements its position as one of the most versatile platforms in the market: seven choices of rotor (80, 87, 90, 97, 106, 114 and 126 metres), tower heights ranging from 55 to 129 metres and customisable options which enable installation in the most complex sites.

____________

Sweden to become worlds first fossil-fuel free nation


The Swedish government will invest 4.4 billion krone (£354 million) of its 2016 budget in a bid to become the worlds first fossil-fuel free nation by 2050.

Sweden will boost investment in clean technology and renewable energy, according to an announcement made at the end of September.

The Scandinavian state intends to become the worlds first fossil-fuel free nation by 2050 through heavy investment in solar and wind energy, smart grids and clean transport.

Last year two thirds of Swedens electricity generation came from clean and low-carbon sources and the country aims to improve on this, with plans to increase investment in photovoltaics eightfold to 390 million krone a year between 2017 and 2019.

This budget increase will be financed through heavy taxes on petrol and diesel fuel, as well as through airport and nuclear plant closures and the sale of coal mines.

The prioritisation of climate action is fast becoming the norm in Scandinavia, with neighbouring countries such as Denmark taking similar initiatives.

Sweden hopes to lead by example in the run up to climate talks at COP21 in Paris in December.

Social Democratic Prime Minister Stefan Löfven has told the Swedish Parliament: Children should grow up in a toxin-free environment; the precautionary principle, the removal of dangerous substances and the idea that the polluter should pay are the basis of our politics.

----------


## S Landreth

Vestas installs its 55,000th turbine and achieves 70 GW of installed capacity


Vestas wind turbines cumulatively can produce enough power to cover the annual electricity consumption of about 75 million European residential electricity consumers.

Vestas having installed 55,000 turbines and 70 GW of capacity in 74 countries across six continents is strong evidence of our ability to provide wind energy solutions anywhere in the world.  It underscores Vestas global industry leadership and reaffirms the growing reality that wind energy is the best of all worlds  cost-competitive, readily available, and carbon-free.  Globally in 2014, wind energy accounted for about 20 percent of all newly installed power generation capacity, and that share is set to continue growing in the future. 

The entire Vestas organisation  past and present  has contributed to reaching this industry-leading milestone, and we can all take pride in the accomplishment, says Anders Runevad, President and CEO of Vestas Wind Systems A/S.  This Vestas achievement together with wind energys global growth confirms that whether one is looking to power ones own operations, reduce supply risk and price volatility, or contribute to combatting climate change, investing in wind energy makes economic sense.

______________

Solar Power Bids Fall By 50% In 5 Years In India

The steep fall in prices of solar panels over the last few years probably seems best reflected in the trend of bidding in competitive auctions in India. The sharp fall in panel prices, accompanied by aggressive policy decisions and falling lending rates have brought solar power prices in India to the edge of grid parity.

A total of 6,781 MW solar power capacity has been allocated through competitive auctions for feed-in tariffs in India between December 2010 and September 2015. The Indian government has also auctioned projects on the basis of subsidy in capital investment at fixed feed-in tariffs.

The first auction in December 2010 under the central government policy of National Solar Mission saw developers bidding between Rs 10.95/kWh and Rs 12.76/kWh. A total of 150 MW solar PV capacity was auctioned with a weighted average bid of Rs 12.16/kWh. The auction saw participation mostly from Indian companies that did not have much experience in installation of solar PV projects.

Snip

In 2015, 8 auctions were organized up to September with a total of 3,465 MW on offer. Bids in these auctions dropped through the Rs 6.00/kWh rate. The lowest bid of Rs 5.05/kWh was placed in the 300 MW auction under Madhya Pradesh solar power policy. Punjab, which had seen comparatively higher bids between June 2013 and early 2015 also saw sharp correction in the 500 MW auction held in September 2015. Bids in Punjab had ranged between Rs 6.88/kWh and Rs 8.75/kWh in the 3 auctions held between 2013 and early 2015 but the September 2015 auction saw weighted average bids falling to Rs 5.65/kWh.

The recent fall in the bids is a result of a combination of factors like improved regulatory outlook, more aggressive intent shown by the government to expand renewable energy infrastructure, revival in economic activity, and fall in lending rates.

The new government has set an ambitious target of 100 GW installed solar power capacity by 2022 and had also urged state governments to adopt and implement solar power policies at an increased pace.

_____________

Chinas wind power capacity to hit 120GW by end of year


Chinas wind power capacity is to hit 120 gigawatts by the end of 2015, according to the National Energy Administration (NEA) on Friday.

Deputy director of the NEAs new and renewable energy department, Zhu Ming, has said that wind power capacity has reached 105 gigawatts by the end of June this year.

Wind power generation has become an important part of the countrys electricity supply. Ming stressed, however, that the sector needs more subsidies, better technology and management.

By the end of 2020, China aims to increase non-fossil energy to 15 per cent of total energy consumption, and to sharply enhance the ratio of renewable energy in production.

_____________

Fukushima to use 100% renewable energy by 2040

Japanese province hit by nuclear disaster aims to generate all its own energy within 30 years


The Japanese province of Fukushima has pledged to switch to 100% renewable energy by 2040, turning its 2011 nuclear disaster into an opportunity to tackle climate change.

The mayor of the region, which has a population of about two million people, hopes that community energy schemes will wean the region off fossil fuels completely in just over 25 years time.

Energy will be generated locally through community energy initiatives and will provide a clean and self-sustaining source of heat and electricity throughout the area.

A coalition of green energy groups welcomed the decision at a Community Power Conference held in Fukushima this week.

The scheme is regarded as a positive step to embrace renewable energy in Japan, where the national government remains pro-nuclear, despite widespread distrust of the technology and its regulation.

I think this is an old story but maybe the first time I've posted about it?

----------


## chassamui

> Thanks for the ad. How much govt subsidies they get in Denmark?  Does not change the fact that nuclear power is greenest energy until solar becomes more efficient. Or we get the moon


Everything has a price, a cost and a value. Even you.
In your case it's always someone else who foots the bill.

----------


## Exit Strategy

Nuclear power is the greenest option, say top scientists | Science | News | The Independent

*Environmentalists urged to ditch their historical antagonism and embrace a broad energy mix* 

Nuclear power is one of the least damaging sources of energy for the environment, and the green movement must accept its expansion if the world is to avoid dangerous climate change, some of the world's leading conservation biologists have warned.

Rising demand for energy will place ever greater burdens on the natural world, threatening its rich biodiversity, unless societies accept nuclear power as a key part of the "energy mix", they said. And so the environmental movement and pressure groups such as Friends of the Earth and Greenpeace should drop their opposition to the building of nuclear power stations.

In an open letter published on the Brave New Climate blog, more than 65 biologists, including a former UK government chief scientist, support the call to build more nuclear power plants as a central part of a global strategy to protect wildlife and the environment.

The full gamut of electricity-generation sources, including nuclear power, must be used to replace the burning of fossil fuels such as oil, coal and gas if the world is to have any chance of mitigating severe climate change, their letter says.

The letter is signed by several leading British academics including Lord May of Oxford, a theoretical biologist at Oxford University and former chief scientific adviser; Professor Andrew Balmford, a conservation biologist at Cambridge; and Professor Tim Blackburn, an expert in biodiversity at University College London.

As well as reducing the sources of carbon dioxide, the chief man-made greenhouse gas implicated in climate change, the expansion of nuclear power will leave more land to support biodiversity and so curb the extinction of species, they say.

Recognising the "historical antagonism towards nuclear energy" among environmentalists, they write: "Much as leading climate scientists have recently advocated the development of safe, next-generation nuclear energy systems to combat climate change, we entreat the conservation and environmental community to weigh up the pros and cons of different energy sources using objective evidence and pragmatic trade-offs, rather than simply relying on idealistic perceptions of what is 'green'."

It is too risky to rely solely on renewable energy sources such as wind and solar power for replacing fossil fuels because of problems to do with scalability, cost, materials and land use, they explain.

web-renewable-energy-getty.jpg

"Nuclear power  being far the most compact and energy-dense of sources  could also make a major, and perhaps leading, contribution . It is time that conservationists make their voices heard in this policy area," they say.

A golf-ball-sized lump of uranium would supply the lifetime's energy needs of a typical person, equivalent to 56 tanker trucks of natural gas, 800 elephant-sized bags of coal or a renewable battery as tall as 16 "super" skyscraper buildings placed one on top of the other, they said.

The letter was organised by Professor Barry Brook of the University of Tasmania and Professor Corey Bradshaw of the University of Adelaide. The two co-authored a paper in the January issue of Conservation Biology outlining the scientific case of nuclear power in terms of environmental protection. Of seven major technologies for generating electricity, nuclear power and wind energy had the highest benefit-to-cost ratio, they concluded.

"Trade-offs and compromises are inevitable and require advocating energy mixes that minimise net environmental damage. Society cannot afford to risk wholesale failure to address energy-related biodiversity impacts because of preconceived notions and ideals," they said. 

Professor Corey told The Independent on Sunday: "Our main concern is that society isn't doing enough to rein in emissions Unless we embrace a full, global-scale assault on fossil fuels, we'll be in increasingly worse shape over the coming decades  and decades is all we have to act ruthlessly.

"Many so-called green organisations and individuals, including scientists, have avoided or actively lobbied against proven zero-emissions technologies like nuclear because of the associated negative stigma," he said.

"Our main goal was to show  through careful, objective scientific analysis  that on the basis of cost, safety, emissions reduction, land use and pollution, nuclear power must be considered in the future energy mix," he explained.

The letter aims to convince people of the potential benefits of nuclear power in a world where energy demand will increase as the climate begins to change because of rising levels of greenhouse gases, Professor Corey added.

"By convincing leading scientists in the areas of ecological sustainability that nuclear has a role to play, we hope that others opposed to nuclear energy on purely 'environmental'  or ideological  grounds might reconsider their positions," he said.

* This article originally reported that an open letter by more than 65 biologists had appeared in the journal Conservation Biology. In fact, it appeared on the Brave New Climate blog. 14/1/15

----------


## chassamui

And who funded this study? All it says is that nuclear has a place in the energy mix during transistion from fossil to renewable.
If you cannot see past a  disingnuous headline, and read with any kind of critical analysis, stop posting soundbytes.

----------


## chassamui

I don't need to click on the link. I already know it's pointless. Just like you.




> scientific opinion


Proves my point. Science is all about theory and peer reviwed research with conclusions. Opinion is the last thing credible science will give you.
Bumpkin.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> I don't need to click on the link. I already know it's pointless


Speaks volumes.





> Science is all about theory and peer reviwed research


That I gave you.

Funny thing is, we want the same thing.

----------


## chassamui

> Originally Posted by chassamui
> 
> I don't need to click on the link. I already know it's pointless
> 
> 
> Speaks volumes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoosh. Check the depth. Your out of yours.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Whoosh. Check the depth. Your out of yours.


Since you said you didn't bother to read it...

"more than 65 biologists, including a former UK government chief scientist, support the call to build more nuclear power plants as a central part of a global strategy *to protect wildlife and the environment*"

"Our main goal was to show  *through careful, objective scientific analysis*  that *on the basis of cost, safety, emissions reduction, land use and pollution, nuclear power must be considered in the future energy mix*," 

"This article originally reported that an open letter by more than 65 biologists had appeared in the journal Conservation Biology. In fact, it appeared on the Brave New Climate blog. 14/1/15"

----------


## stroller

Nuclear power will add to the diversity of wildlife.

----------


## S Landreth

Morocco poised to become a solar superpower with launch of desert mega-project


Ouarzazate solar plant will create enough electricity to power a million homes once it is finished.

The Moroccan city of Ouarzazate is used to big productions. On the edge of the Sahara desert and the centre of the north African countrys Ouallywood film industry it has played host to big-budget location shots in Lawrence of Arabia, The Mummy, The Living Daylights and even Game of Thrones.

Now the trading city, nicknamed the door of the desert, is the centre for another blockbuster  a complex of four linked solar mega-plants that, alongside hydro and wind, will help provide nearly half of Moroccos electricity from renewables by 2020 with, it is hoped, some spare to export to Europe. The project is a key plank in Moroccos ambitions to use its untapped deserts to become a global solar superpower.

When the full complex is complete, it will be the largest concentrated solar power (CSP) plant in the world , and the first phase, called Noor 1, will go live next month. The mirror technology it uses is less widespread and more expensive than the photovoltaic panels that are now familiar on roofs the world over, but it will have the advantage of being able to continue producing power even after the sun goes down.

_______________

100% Renewable Energy Town by 2020

Location: Morbach, Germany




The community of Morbach, with a population of 11,000, aims to achieve getting all its energy from renewable resources by 2020, and to reduce their CO2 emissons by 50% by that time. 

On the U.S. ammunition depot, Rapperath/Wenigerath, there are 14 windmills, solar PV installed on 2.9 acres, and a biogas plant installed. The electricity is fed to the grid, and the heat is used to supply heat to a connected business park. 

This Energy Landscape is a new tourist attraction, which was visited last year by more than 20,000 people from 70 countries around the world.

___________

How Tanzania plans to light up a million homes with solar power


The work of the centre, which is five hours drive down a dirt track from the capital Dar es Salaam and serves a population of 1.5 million people in surrounding villages, is now transformed by a two kilowatt solar array installed on the roof at a cost of $15,000 (£9,700). And the government wants many more like it.

In February, it launched its One Million Solar Homes initiative to provide the suns power to 1m properties by 2017. Off Grid Electric, the Tanzanian company implementing the initiative, says it will provide power to 10% of the countrys homes. Currently, only 40% have access to grid power with access particularly sparse in rural areas.

________________

First Australian combined Wind/Solar plant to be built in Queensland


Construction of a $140 million combined wind and solar energy park is expected to begin within 12 months, following agreement between local renewable energy company Windlab Limited (Windlab) and a major Japanese partner.

Windlab will partner with the Eurus Energy Holdings Corporation in a 50/50 joint venture to build the  Kennedy Energy Park plant, in what is the first large scale hybrid solar/wind plant constructed in Australia.

It will create more than 50 local jobs during construction phase, providing a major economic boost for North Queenslands Hughenden community, around 300 kilometres from Townsville.

The first stage of the project will involve construction of six massive turbines spanning 136 metres in diameter -- the largest ever seen in Australia. In tandem, 64,000 solar panels spread over 80Ha will generate sufficient energy to supply more than 25,000 Queensland homes with zero carbon emissions.

At the moment, more than 90%  of Queenslands electricity needs are generated by fossil fuels. It is expected that successful completion of first stage development will pre-empt a major scale up in the projects second stage, which will see 1200 MW of renewable energy generation. This will provide enough renewable energy to meet much of Queenslands contribution to the national 2020 Renewable Energy Target.

_____________ 

Construction Begins On Europes Largest Floating Solar Plant


Construction has begun on what will end up being Europes largest floating solar plant, atop Godley Reservoir in the UK.

The project developer, and the UKs largest listed water company, announced this week that the installation of Europes biggest floating solar power system had begun construction, on the Godley Reservoir in the town of Hyde in Greater Manchester, UK. The entire project will consist of 12,000 solar panels, covering an area of 45,5000 square meters of the reservoirs total 60,000 square meters. Once completed, the project will provide the utility with 2.7 GWh of electricity per year, for use directly onsite.

----------


## S Landreth

World's largest floating windfarm gets green light in Scotland


The Scottish government has granted consent for the worlds largest floating offshore windfarm to be developed off the coast of Peterhead.

Oil and gas giant Statoil will build a 30MW pilot park consisting of five floating 6MW turbines, which could power nearly 20,000 homes. The project will be the UKs first ever floating windfarm development, with construction set to start next year.

Statoils executive vice president for new energy solutions, Irene Rummelhoff, said: Floating wind represents a new, significant and increasingly competitive renewable energy source. Statoils objective with developing this pilot park is to demonstrate a commercial, utility-scale floating wind solution, to further increase the global market potential.

_____________

Argentina to generate 8% of energy from renewable sources by 2017


Renewable energy is making inroads in Argentina. Last week, after much negotiation, the chamber of deputies approved a new law decreeing that, by 2017, the country must generate 8% of its electricity from wind, solar or small-scale hydro power, among other energy sources. The bill also calls for this percentage to increase to 20% by 2020. Developing these kinds of energy sources is one of the most efficient mitigation methods in the fight against climate change.

The target is ambitious enough, insofar as renewable energy projects will have to scale up considerably. Today barely 1% of Argentinas energy generation mix is renewable, according to a report from Cammesa in 2014. But experts may see the target as unambitious given the countrys potential.

______________

GERMANYS ELECTRICITY WILL BE 33% RENEWABLE IN 2015


On July 25, 2015, Germany obtained 78% of its electricity from renewable sources. That was a new record, albeit for a single day.  Up until now, the European leader has not produced more than 27% green energy in a year. According to a joint press release from the Centre for Solar Energy and Hydrogen Research Baden  Württemberg ( ZSW ) and the German Association of Energy and Water Industries ( BDEW ), Germanys electricity will be 33% Renewable in 2015.

A Preliminary Estimate

Germany is expected to produce around 193 billion kilowatt hours (billion kWh) of electricity from solar, wind and other renewable sources. Thats about one fifth more than the 161 billion kWh, or 27%  of gross electricity consumption, in 2014.

Though this is a preliminary estimate, on 31 October 2015 wind energy had already supplied 47% more electricity (63 billion kWh) that during the same time period in 2014.

Though the late autumn weather tends to be unpredictable, Germanys solar sector has already provided as much electricity during that 10 month period (35 billion kWh) as the whole of 2014.

_____________

Adelaide Airport to Build Largest Airport Rooftop Solar System in Australia


Fly into Adelaide, South Australia, this December and you'll see the largest airport rooftop solar power system being built in Australia.

Adelaide Airport recently announced their plans to build a 1.17 MW solar system on the roof of their short-term car park, making it the largest private-sector solar system in South Australia.

The 8000-square-metre solar system  comprising of 4500 solar panels  will be built by Solgen Energy, and is expected to reduce the airport's energy consumption and carbon emissions by up to 10 percent.

The new system has the capacity to power 300 domestic homes a year and will bring the airport's total rooftop solar capacity to 1.28 MW.

Work on the Adelaide Airport solar system is expected to start in December, and be completed by April 2016.

____________

10-Fold Energy Density Increase In Solar Thermal Research


Researchers at Oregon State University are experimenting with ways to generate electricity using thermal solar materials. They are working with a process that changes strontium carbonate into strontium oxide and carbon dioxide. The strontium carbonate decomposes, but when the materials recompose they release stored heat.

In these types of systems, energy efficiency is closely related to use of the highest temperatures possible. The molten salts now being used to store solar thermal energy can only work at about 600 degrees centigrade, and also require large containers and corrosive materials. The compound were studying can be used at up to 1,200 degrees, and might be twice as efficient as existing systems. This has the potential for a real breakthrough in energy storage, explained Nick AuYeung, an assistant professor of chemical engineering in the OSU College of Engineering.

______________

Watch US Electricity Grid Evolve Before Your Eyes

We talk a lot about the changing shape of the electricity grid, but what does it look like?

It shows, in animated graph form, how the electricity mix has changed in each state of America over the past 15 years.

----------


## Exit Strategy

That is as believeable as Volkswagen/Audi/Skoda/Porsche claims. They were found out cheating by the US. Watch Bloomberg, man. 




> On July 25, 2015, Germany obtained 78% of its’ electricity from renewable sources. That was a new record, albeit for a single day.  Up until now, the European leader has not produced more than 27% green energy in a year. According to a joint press release from the Centre for Solar Energy and Hydrogen Research Baden – Württemberg ( ZSW ) and the German Association of Energy and Water Industries ( BDEW ), Germany’s electricity will be 33% Renewable in 2015.

----------


## S Landreth

All electricity in Austria's largest state now produced from renewables


Hydroelectric power, wind energy, biomass and solar provide 100% of electricity for 1.65 million people

Austrias largest state said Thursday that 100 percent of its electricity is now generated using renewable sources of energy.

We have invested heavily to boost energy efficiency and to expand renewables, said Erwin Proell, premier of 1.65m-strong Lower Austria.

Since 2002 we have invested 2.8 billion euros ($3bn) in eco-electricity, from solar parks to renewing (hydroelectric) stations on the Danube, Proell told a news conference.

The state in northeastern Austria now gets 63% of its electricity from hydroelectric power, 26% from wind energy, nine percent from biomass and two percent from solar.

In Austria as a whole, which voted against nuclear power in a 1978 referendum, 75% comes from renewables and the rest from fossil fuels.

Lower Austria has also created 38,000 green jobs, Proell said, which the state aims to increase to 50,000 by 2030.

______________

Renewable energy made up half of world's new power plants in 2014: IEA

International Energy Agency says figures are a clear sign of a transition from coal to clean energy

Renewable energy accounted for almost half of all new power plants in 2014, representing a clear sign that an energy transition is underway, according to the International Energy Agency (IEA).

Green energy is now the second-largest generator of electricity in the world, after coal, and is set to overtake the dirtiest fossil fuel in the early 2030s, said the IEAs World Energy Outlook 2015 report, published on Tuesday.

The biggest story is in the case of renewables, said IEA executive director, Fatih Birol. It is no longer a niche. Renewable energy has become a mainstream fuel, as of now. He said 60% of all new investment was going into renewables but warned that the $490bn of fossil fuel subsidies in 2014 meant there was not a fair competition.

Amid the energy transition, the IEA said the price of oil, currently under $50 a barrel, was likely to recover only to $80 by 2020 and see modest growth beyond.


__________

A small town in the northwest corner of the state flips the switch on New Hampshires largest solar array.


On a warm November morning about 200 people gathered in the small town of Peterborough, N.H., to officially inaugurate the states largest PV solar array. The almost 1-MW project (942kW) was initiated by Borrego Solar, approved by the town by unanimous vote in July 2014, and completed by SunEdison, which purchased the project in 2015.

The energy generated by the array will meet 100 percent of the electricity needs of the town wastewater treatment plant with more to spare. The excess energy will be used to power the town house, the fire department and the library through a group net-metering arrangement recently approved by the New Hampshire public utility commission (PUC).

_____________

Windcrete: Offshore Wind Turbine Technology at a Lower Cost


Researchers Climent Molins and Alexis Campos, of the UPCs Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering, have developed a model of a floating structure for offshore wind turbines anchored at great sea depths that makes them competitive through cost savings in construction and maintenance.

The prototype, WindCrete, is a cylindrical structure with a large float and a ballast base that makes it self-stabilising. According to the researchers, who belong to the Barcelona School of Civil Engineering, the main innovations of this model compared to similar ones on the market are the seamless, monolithic structure and the use of concrete for its construction.

By using concrete instead of the more expensive steel that has been used previously, the construction cost is reduced by 60%. In addition, concrete is more resistant in the marine environment, so the structure has fewer maintenance requirements and a life of about 50 years. The absence of joints in the platform increases its durability against the effects of wind and sea and avoids the damage that normally appears in transition areas.

____________

Germany Could Make $2 Billion By Exporting Electricity

The Fraunhofer Institute has found that Germany made about 1.7 billion, or $1.93 billion, in 2014 by selling surplus electricity. In 2015, that amount could reach 2 billion or $2.2 billion. Germany may also achieve a record export surplus of 40 TWh of electricity in 2015. Over the past years, Germany was able to secure higher prices for its electricity exports than it paid for electricity imports, explained Fraunhofer professor, Bruno Burger.

_____________

ChargePoint EV network wins prestigious UN climate award


ChargePoint, the worlds largest electric vehicle charging network, has won the United Nations Momentum for Change climate award.

The California-based company is one of 16 international firms to receive the award and they will be given at the UN Climate Change Conference in Paris next month.

The prestigious UN award is recognition for ChargePoint transforming the transport industry by providing easier access to electric vehicle chargers.

The company operates more than 25,000 charging spots around the world and has partnered with car manufacturers including BMW to develop fast charging corridors along the most heavily populated regions with the most traffic on the east and west coasts of the United States.

----------


## S Landreth

Obama’s Solar Power Plan For The California Desert


On Tuesday, the Obama administration released the first phase of a plan that will boost renewable energy in the solar-rich California desert while protecting millions of acres of sensitive land from development.

The land management plan, known as the Desert Renewable Energy Conservation Plan (DRECP), prescribes which federal and state lands in a 22.5-million-acre area of the California desert will be available for renewable energy development and which will be set aside to preserve the unique and valuable desert ecosystem.

The first phase of the plan, outlined in a final environmental impact statement released Tuesday by Interior Department’s Bureau of Land Management (BLM), provides a 25-year blueprint for the management of 10 million acres of federally-owned public lands from Death Valley to San Diego County, spanning seven counties. Phase two of the plan, which covers non-federal lands, is still under review.

“Using a landscape-level perspective, unprecedented collaboration and extensive public engagement, this phase of the Desert Renewable Energy Conservation Plan will facilitate clean energy development, creating new jobs while cutting carbon pollution,” said Secretary of the Interior Sally Jewell in announcing the plan. “This strategy provides effective protection and conservation for wildlife, recreation and cultural resources, while encouraging streamlined renewable energy development in the right places.”

______________

China’s Tongwei Group Plans World’s Biggest Solar-Cell Plant


Tongwei Group Co. is planning to build the world’s biggest plant to make solar cells in China’s southwestern province of Sichuan at a possible cost of about $1 billion.

The facility is expected to have capacity of 5 GW of high-efficiency solar cells annually, according to an e-mailed statement. The company held a ceremony on Wednesday to mark the beginning of construction.

The plant in Shuangliu county will triple Tongwei’s total solar-cell capacity, which is estimated to reach 2.4 GW by the end of this year. The plan underscores Chengdu-based Tongwei’s efforts to expand capacity after agreeing to buy a 10 percent stake in Taiwanese solar-cell producer Gintech Energy Corp. in July.

The factory, which could cost about 20 cents a watt, could be part of a medium-term plan, said Wang Xiaoting, a Hong Kong- based analyst from Bloomberg New Energy Finance. 

“The supply glut still exists, so expansion will prompt the smallest companies to quit,” she said.

JA Solar Holdings Co. is expected to have 4 GW of capacity by the end of this year, making it the world’s biggest solar-cell maker, according to BNEF data.

Tongwei said it also plans to build 10 GW of photovoltaic power projects in the next three years to five years.

_______________

India's rooftop PV capacity to hits 525 MW, says Bridge to India


Consultancy firm says landmark was reached in October, adding as much solar capacity in the past 12 months as the three years that preceded it; next 12 months will see slight slowdown, with 455 MW installed.

Indian cleantech market analysts Bridge to India have calculated that 525 MW of rooftop solar PV capacity has been added in the country so far this year, with the sector growing more in the past 12 months than it did in the previous three years.

However, as government subsidies begin to tail off, ushering in a more consumer-driven business model, the pace of installations will fall somewhat, with the next 12 months set to see around 455 MW of new rooftop PV capacity added.

The market overall is expected to grow at a sustained CAGR of 50% until 2020, reaching cumulative capacity of 6.5 GW by that date. Leading the way nationally are the states of Gujarat, Tamil Nadu and Maharashtra, where high consumer awareness and favorable commercial tariffs have supported the growth of the sector.

_______________

Philippines confirms 600 renewable energy projects


The Philippines will have over 600 renewable energy projects operational and the government has announced that it will scale its clean energy infrastructure.

The Philippine Department of Energy had approved a total of 616 renewable energy projects as of 31 October this year.

Hydropower is the leading energy source with a total of 344 projects and 7.39 GW capacity having been approved by the agency.

The agency also approved 105 solar power projects totalling 2.55 GW capacity, 65 biomass projects with 255 MW capacity, 52 wind energy projects with 3.35 GW capacity, 46 geothermal projects with 750 MW capacity, and 7 ocean energy projects with 26 MW capacity.

A number of these projects were selected under the feed-in tariff policy announced by the country’s Government.

The policy has received a significant response from project developers who have urged the government to expand the scope of the policy to cover additional capacity.

Apart from the projects approved, the agency is considering a further 272 projects representing just over 5 GW capacity.

_____________

Gogoro to bring electric scooters to European cities


Gogoro, a technology company transforming how energy is distributed and managed in megacities, has announced plans to launch in Europe.

The scooter start-up will bring its two products, the Gogoro Smartscooter EV and the Gogoro Energy Network, to Europe in 2016.

The Gogoro Smartscooter EV is the world’s first high-performance, smart electric two-wheel vehicle with swappable batteries.

______________

Apple to use 100% solar power in Singapore


Apple will use solar power to cover all of its Singapore operations from next year, as part of its target to use 100 per cent renewable energy globally.

Singapore solar company Sunseap Group will supply the California-based technology giant with energy generated by rooftop solar installations on more than 800 buildings across Singapore (pictured), according to a Sunseap statement on Monday.

The agreement means that Apple will become the first company in Singapore to be 100 per cent powered by renewables, according to the statement.

Lisa Jackson, Apple’s vice-president of environment, policy and social initiatives, said: “Climate change is one of the great challenges of our time, and it’s going to take determination and innovation to make the much needed transition to a green economy.”

----------


## S Landreth

Queensland windfarm finally cleared after four years of approval processes

Federal environment minister Greg Hunt approves $380m Mount Emerald windfarm, which can provide power for up to 75,000 homes


After four years of delays owing to red tape, construction on Queenslands largest windfarm could start within a year.

The federal environment minister, Greg Hunt, approved the $380m Mount Emerald farm, in the Atherton Tablelands, on Thursday.

The farm could generate 650,000 megawatt hours of power and service up to 75,000 homes for two decades.

Up to 63 towers could be built on the farm, with 50-metre blades and heights ranging between 80 and 90 metres.

The approval is subject to 35 conditions, including measures to protect the northern quoll, the spectacled flying-fox and the bare-rumped sheathtail bat.

___________

China aims to quadruple solar installations by 2020


Chinas solar power capacity is set to more than quadruple by the end of the decade, national media reported on Tuesday.

By 2020, the National Energy Agency expects installations to reach 150GW, Xinhua revealed. That is up from 35.8GW in June 2015.

Beijing has already upped its target for this year by 30%, Reuters reported, raising concerns about whether the grid can cope. Nearly a tenth of solar power generated in the first six months couldnt be delivered due to network constraints, the NEA said.

But with the agency promising policies to support power connections, the bullish plans for domestic generation could bring relief to solar panel manufacturers struggling with stock market turmoil and an economic slowdown.

They reinforce a target to deliver 20% of the countrys energy from non-fossil fuel sources by 2030.

Also on Tuesday, Agricultural Bank of China issued almost US$1 billion worth of green bonds, raising funds to tackle air pollution and support renewable energy.

___________

How Africa's fastest solar power project is lighting up Rwanda

East African plant is completed in less than a year  creating jobs and setting the country on the path to providing half its population with electricity by 2017


Arise, shine for your light has come, reads a sign at the entrance to the first major solar power farm in east Africa.

The 8.5 megawatt (MW) power plant in Rwanda is designed so that, from a birds-eye view, it resembles the shape of the African continent. Right now were in Somalia, jokes Twaha Twagirimana, the plant supervisor, during a walkabout of the 17-hectare site.

The plant is also evidence, not only of renewable energys increasing affordability, but how nimble it can be. The $23.7m (£15.6m) solar field went from contract signing to construction to connection in just a year, defying sceptics of Africas ability to realise projects fast.

The setting is magnificent amid Rwandas famed green hills, within view of Lake Mugesera, 60km east of the capital, Kigali. Some 28,360 solar panels sit in neat rows above wild grass where inhabitants include puff adders. Tony Blair and Bono have recently taken the tour.

From dawn till dusk the computer-controlled photovoltaic panels, each 1.9 sq metres, tilt to track the sun from east to west, improving efficiency by 20% compared to stationary panels. The panels are from China while the inverters and transformers are from Germany.

The plants construction has created 350 local jobs and increased Rwandas generation capacity by 6%, powering more than 15,000 homes. All this is crucial in an economy that, 21 years after the genocide, is expanding fast and aims to give half its population access to electricity by 2017.

______________

Las Vegas Going Green in Deal to Run City With Only Clean Power


Las Vegas is going green. The city is planning to run municipal buildings, fire stations, parks, streetlights and other facilities exclusively with clean power, under a deal announced Tuesday with the Berkshire Hathaway Inc.-owned utility NV Energy Inc. The agreement doesnt cover the famously bright casinos on the Las Vegas Strip.

The citys shift is a sign that renewable energy is becoming competitive with electricity generated from fossil fuels. It comes less than a week before an international conference aimed at completing a global pact on reducing greenhouse-gas productions begins in Paris.

We will become the first city of our size in the nation to achieve 100 percent renewable energy for city operations, Las Vegas Mayor Carolyn Goodman said in a statement.

NV Energy already provides some clean power to Las Vegas, and that will be boosted with energy from a 100 MW solar farm under development in nearby Boulder City. The proposal requires the approval of the Public Utilities Commission of Nevada and the Las Vegas City Council.

The city of Las Vegas had a population of almost 614,000, according to a 2014 estimate from the U.S. Census. Thats considerably more than the 50,000 residents who live in Georgetown, Texas, which in March said it would power itself entirely with renewable energy.

______________

Most of Britain's major cities pledge to run on green energy by 2050

Leaders of more than 50 Labour-run councils sign pledge to eradicate carbon emissions ahead of Paris climate talks


Most of Britains major cities will be run entirely on green energy by 2050, after the leaders of more than 50 Labour-run councils made pledges to eradicate carbon emissions in their areas.

In a highly significant move, council leaders in Edinburgh, Manchester, Newcastle, Liverpool, Leeds, Nottingham, Glasgow and many others signed up to the promise ahead of the crucial international climate talks that will take place next month in Paris. Labour said this would cut the UKs carbon footprint by 10%.

The pledge, coordinated by Lisa Nandy, the shadow energy and climate change secretary, will mean green transport, an end to gas heating and a programme of mass insulation of homes in cities across the UK.

----------


## S Landreth

Costa Rica boasts 99% renewable energy in 2015


Almost all of Costa Rica's electricity came from renewable sources this year, making it one of a few countries in the world to eschew fossil fuels in energy generation, the state electricity agency said Friday.

The Costa Rican Electricity Institute (ICE) said in a statement it achieved "99 percent renewable electricity generation" this year.

It also said for 285 days this year the country managed to power its grid on 100 percent renewable sources.

____________


Iceland already runs on 100 percent renewable energy. Most of it comes from geothermal sources, but researchers have been working on ways to harness the incredibly powerful winds in the region as well. Traditional wind turbines would spin out of control in the high winds common to the small country, but one bright inventor realized that an entirely different type of wind turbine could withstand the winds. In fact, IceWinds CW1000 wind turbine may be even better than its skinny counterparts.




_____________

Buildings & Energy Efficiency Award Winner


This private house was designed to have very low energy usage and is constructed using an exceptionally well insulated masonry and concrete structure, triple glazed windows, air source heat pump and is carefully orientated to make the most of the solar gains and to maximise the electricity generating roof panels.

The house has now been occupied for 2 years and the energy cost for heating, lighting, hot water and cooking was less than £15 per year for this period.

______________

Gamesa installs its first G114-2.0 MW in Thailand


Gamesa has installed its first G114-2.0 MW in Asia-Pacific, in the Subplu1 wind farm in Thailand.

This project, which was announced in July 2015, is Gamesa first project breakthrough in the Thai market, the company said.

Gamesa signed an agreement with Chinese developer PowerChina ZhongNan for the supply of 30 of its G114-2.0 MW turbines at three wind farms. The wind turbines are scheduled for commissioning in 2016 and Gamesa will maintain all these facilities for the next 10 years.

The wind turbines are scheduled for commissioning in 2016 and Gamesa will maintain all these facilities for the next 10 years.

According to Gamesa, the G114-2.0 MWs, with tower height of 125m, are among the highest turbines in Southeast Asian region.

______________

Australian Firm to Build Floating Solar Farm in California


A large-scale floating solar panel array road tested in the South Australian Outback is set to soak up the Californian sunshine.

The City of Holtville has signed an agreement with Aussie company Infratech to manufacture the 1 MW floating solar system including 3576 panels, 276 rafts and 12 treatment pumps.

It will float on the surface and power a new water treatment plant to be used for the towns drinking water supply and irrigation.

The system will also significantly reduce evaporation and decrease the reliance on chemicals, such as chlorine, to treat the water.

The photosynthesis process that creates blue-green algae will be limited by the shade provided by the panels, which will also keep the water cool and further raise its quality.

_____________

Just for fun: Jay Leno's Garage (2015) - Season 1 - Episode 8 - The Cars of Tomorrow

----------


## Umbuku

The Perth Wave Energy Project has demonstrated that the CETO 5 wave  energy generators, developed by Carnegie Wave Energy Limited,  are capable of using the movement of the ocean to provide electricity to  a naval base near Garden Island in Western Australia. The site is the  first commercial ocean wave energy installation. It has channeled  zero-emissions energy from three CETO 5 units into a functioning power  grid for 14000 cumulative hours.

Australia First to Receive Electricity Using Zero-emission Wave Energy Generators : Waking Times

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhDl5HG6vOQ

----------


## S Landreth

Japan begins work on 'world's largest' floating solar farm


The Japanese electronics multinational Kyocera has begun work on what it says will be the worlds biggest floating solar farm.

The power plant is being built on a reservoir in Japans Chiba prefecture and is anticipated to supply enough electricity for nearly 5,000 households when it is completed in early 2018.

Space-starved Japan has already seen several floating solar farms built as part of the countrys drive to exploit more renewable energy in the wake of the 2011 Fukushima disaster. The shutdown of nuclear plants has seen Japan increasingly reliant on fossil fuel imports that have hit its emissions-cutting ambitions.

The Yamakura dam power plant will see more than 50,000 solar photovoltaic panels cover a 180,000 m sq area, but compared to other land-based plants it is relatively small. At 13.7MW when finished, it would not make the top 100 of the worlds largest solar photovoltaic farms.

In the UK, water company United Utilities started work last year on a floating solar farm on a Greater Manchester reservoir, which will be Europes largest once complete. Kyocera said it was turning to water because of a scarcity of land for utility-scale solar in Japan.

__________________

By 2030, Renewables Will Be The Worlds Primary Power Source


The IEA notes, With 60 cents of every dollar invested in new power plants to 2040 spent on renewable energy technologies, global renewables-based electricity generation increases by some 8,300 TeraWatt-hours (more than half of the increase in total generation). That increase is equivalent to the output of all of todays fossil-fuel generation plants in China, the United States and the European Union combined. It represents new investment of some $7 trillion in renewables over the next quarter century.

Significantly, this remarkable projection about the future of electricity is simply what the IEA believes is now going to happen given the pledges made in Paris by the worlds leading countries to rapidly expand renewable energy investment while restraining and, in many cases, reducing carbon pollution from fossil fuels through 2030. This is IEAs central scenario, and in it the planet still warms 2.7°C by 2100 and more after that.

__________________

Enormous blades could lead to more offshore energy in US


A new design for gigantic blades longer than two football fields could help bring offshore 50-megawatt (MW) wind turbines to the United States and the world.

Sandia National Laboratories' research on the extreme-scale Segmented Ultralight Morphing Rotor (SUMR) is funded by the Department of Energy's (DOE) Advanced Research Projects Agency-Energy program. The challenge: Design a low-cost offshore 50-MW turbine requiring a rotor blade more than 650 feet (200 meters) long, two and a half times longer than any existing wind blade.

The team is led by the University of Virginia and includes Sandia and researchers from the University of Illinois, the University of Colorado, the Colorado School of Mines and the National Renewable Energy Laboratory. Corporate advisory partners include Dominion Resources, General Electric Co., Siemens AG and Vestas Wind Systems.

"Exascale turbines take advantage of economies of scale," said Todd Griffith, lead blade designer on the project and technical lead for Sandia's Offshore Wind Energy Program.

Sandia's previous work on 13-MW systems uses 100-meter blades (328 feet) on which the initial SUMR designs are based. While a 50-MW horizontal wind turbine is well beyond the size of any current design, studies show that load alignment can dramatically reduce peak stresses and fatigue on the rotor blades. This reduces costs and allows construction of blades big enough for a 50-MW system.


Sandias 100-meter blade is the basis for the Segmented Ultralight Morphing Rotor (SUMR), a new low-cost offshore 50-MW wind turbine. At dangerous wind speeds, the blades are stowed and aligned with the wind direction, reducing the risk of damage. At lower wind speeds, the blades spread out more to maximize energy production.

_____________

Philippines is top wind energy producer in Asean


THE Philippines is now the largest and fastest-growing producer of electricity from wind power among the 10 countries belonging to the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (Asean), former senator Juan Miguel Zubiri said over the weekend.

"Our wind farms now have an aggregate installed capacity of almost 400 megawatts (MW) -- far more than our neighbors -- and we expect this number to quadruple to 1,600 MWs in two to three years," said Zubiri, who authored the Renewable Energy Law of 2008.

Proximity to a coastline and elevation make the country very rich in wind resources, according to Zubiri.

"We have plenty of potential wind farms because we are a mountainous archipelago. Our many islands provide us an extensive coastline with good elevation," he said.

Citing a study by the US National Energy Laboratory, Zubiri said the Philippines has "some 10,000 square kilometers of land areas with good-to-excellent wind resources."

________________

New record-breaking year for Danish wind power

2015 was another record-breaking year for Danish wind turbines. Overall, the wind turbines generated what corresponds to 42 per cent of the total Danish electricity consumption  the highest figure ever, and the highest proportion for any country. In 2014, the figure was 39 per cent  also a world record.

----------


## S Landreth

France to pave 1,000km of road with solar panels


Ségolène Royal, Frances minister of ecology and energy, has said that the government intends to pave 1,000km of road with photovoltaic panels in the next five years, supplying power to millions of people.

According to Frances Agency of Environment and Energy Management, 4m of solarised road is enough to supply one households electricity needs, apart from heating, and one kilometre will light a settlement with 5,000 inhabitants.

So the maximum effect of the programme, if successful, could be to furnish 5 million people with electricity, or about 8% of the French population.

The solarising of Frances roads involves glueing 7mm-thick strips to the surface of the carriageway. The basic technology for this has already been developed by Bouygues subsidiary Colas.

The companys Wattway panels (pictured above), which took five years to develop, were unveiled in October.

Wattway cells collect solar energy using a thin film of polycrystalline silicon, but are resistant to the passage of heavy goods vehicles and offer sufficient traction to prevent skids.

Ms Royal has proposed to pay for improvements in Frances transport infrastructure by raising taxes on petrol, which she said was natural given the falling cost of oil.

_______________

World's first zero-carbon city: Masdar in pictures


Masdar City, which is being constructed near Abu Dhabi, will rely entirely on solar energy and other renewable energy sources, and hopes to become the first zero-carbon, zero-waste city

A masterplan of Masdar City. It is being built by the Abu Dhabi Future Energy company, a subsidiary of Mubadala Development, with the majority of seed capital provided by the government of Abu Dhabi.

_______________

Canada's First Geothermal Plant Is Being Built in the Oil Industry's Backyard


At the end of last year, on a leased property two hours southeast of Regina, Saskatchewan, Deep Earth Energy Corp. began preparations for Canadas first geothermal power plant.

Unlike other renewable energy sources, such as wind and solar, geothermal energy runs 24/7, and isnt subject to seasonal variations as with hydroelectric. And according to CanGEA, the Canadian Geothermal Energy Association, Canada has enough geothermal potential to supply at least 5% of its electricity via geothermal. So why is this only Canadas first plant?

The countrys abundance of other energy sourcessuch as oil and coal in Alberta, nuclear power in Ontario, and hydroelectric in Quebec and British Columbiacertainly havent helped. And investors have been understandably wary of betting millions on an industry with notoriously slow startup times and few viable sites.

In other words, it would seem that the risk hasnt been worth the reward.

But Deep Earth Energy thinks it has found a winning combination of relatively low cost, location and, most importantly, a proven power resource. The company is taking advantage of existing oil industry data to skip the high cost of exploration, and is using new drilling technology that the company claims is earthquake-safe. It also helps that the Saskatchewan site is in a populated area where the locals are no strangers to energy development, and access roads already exist.

If successful, the companys planned 5 MW pilot plant will produce enough energy to serve around 5,000 homes.

________________

Uganda's Kiira Motors unveils 'Africa's first solar bus'


A solar-powered bus described by its Ugandan makers as the first in Africa has been driven in public.

Kiira Motors' Kayoola prototype electric bus was shown off at a stadium in Uganda's capital, Kampala.

One of its two batteries can be charged by solar panels on the roof which increases the vehicle's 80km (50 mile) range.

The makers now hope to attract partners to help manufacture the bus for the mass market.

He also hopes that it will generate employment, predicting that by 2018, more than 7,000 people could be directly and indirectly employed in the making of the Kayoola.

But backing from international companies, which make vehicle parts, is essential for the project to take off.

The vision is that by 2039 the company will be able to manufacture all the parts and assemble the vehicle in Uganda.

The 35-seat bus is intended for urban areas rather than inter-city use because of the restrictions on how far it can travel.

___________

Solaria Solar Windows Accepted By US GSA Green Proving Ground Program


After tests at Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratorys (LBNL) FLEXLAB, Solaria BIPV (building integrated photovoltaics) solar windows have been accepted into the US GSA Green Proving Ground (GPG) program.

Solaria BIPV windows will be installed in a commercial pilot project in Kansas City, Missouri this year to demonstrate their viability as an aesthetic, energy generating solution. The test site slated for this pilot is a federal building in the city.

We believe that the path to [net] zero starts by eliminating energy waste, then increasing the intelligence of buildings through smart, responsive, people-friendly operating controls and finally introducing renewables for micro generation, said Stephen Selkowitz, senior advisor for building science, LBNL.

The goal of the GSAs GPG program is twofold.  First, it enables new technologies to quickly become proven commercial products by absorbing the risk and performing rigorous testing and validation.  Second, it provides incentives for building owners to become early adopters of innovative technologies that might help them achieve their energy saving goals.

___________

Europes Biggest Floating Solar PV Array Now Being Installed In London


What will be the biggest floating solar photovoltaic (PV) array in Europe once completed -- a 6.3 megawatt (MW) array on the Queen Elizabeth II reservoir in London -- is now under construction.

The developer -- Lightsource Renewable Energy -- has revealed that the project will be composed of 23,000 solar PV panels and will generate enough electricity to provide for the need of around 1800 local households once finished.

Ennoviga Solar is handling the construction of the project -- which is expected to make use of 61,000 floats and 177 anchors. Construction is occurring to the west of the city, near Walton-on-Thames.

----------


## chassamui

Saves money on curtains/blinds too.

----------


## S Landreth

> Saves money on curtains/blinds too.


I especially like this one. You can place those types of windows on the south side of the house (Florida/Northern Hemisphere) and not worry about Hurricanes (because most people will cover their windows for strong storms) ripping off the solar panels you have on the roof. Or better yet, if you live in an apartment (and no rooftop to place panels on) and you have south-facing windows you might one day have these windows in your place.


Solaria PowerView (Building Solutions) - Architectural Glass that allows uniform view while generating solar power.

1. Economics: 
Typical project paybacks of less than three years and low incremental project cost

2. Energy Efficiency: 
Integration with latest coating and IGU technologies to achieve low SHGC and U-Value

3. Energy Generation: 
Leverages c-Si PV cells for high power density and durability

4. Design Flexibility and Custom Configurations:
Size, glass type dimensions and coatings, Vt, daylignting, glare control and voltage

5. Durability and Reliability:
Designed to meet 25 years of PV performance

6. Sustainability:
Eligibility for LEED point in energy efficiency savings, daylighting, renewable generation and innovation

7. Bird Safe:
Patterned to mitigate bird collisions

----------


## forreachingme

Solar mirrors... to steam... to turbine
Molten salt as storage for night delivery

Real solar POWER, solar panels are quite inefficient in comparison  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PS10_solar_power_plant

----------


## forreachingme

This one is making progress, less wear, no noise, safe for birds...

The Future of Wind Turbines? No Blades | WIRED

----------


## ENT

Now that solar/wind/tidal electrical generation systems are starting to produce really usable energy/power results, which way is it all gonna go?

I'll put my $1 bet on solar/HHO (hydrogen/oxygen) combinations for 1st past the post in viable renewable, non-polluting (nuclear or otherwise), energy systems to be taken up globally within 50 years from today.

----------


## Takeovers

> This one is making progress, less wear, no noise, safe for birds...
> 
> The Future of Wind Turbines? No Blades | WIRED



Crowdfunding sounds to me like the numbers did not draw any venture capital. Call me a cynicist. I stick with the variety of rotating blades. Those are quite convincing, once the storage problem is solved.





> I'll put my $1 bet on solar/HHO (hydrogen/oxygen) combinations


I have thought like that for 40 years. Recently I came to the conclusion that producing methane = LNG is more advantageous overall for transport and storage. It feeds into existing infrastructure and can serve as raw material for the chemical industry too.

----------


## thaimeme

> Now that solar/wind/tidal electrical generation systems are starting to produce really usable energy/power results, which way is it all gonna go?
> 
> I'll put my $1 bet on solar/HHO (hydrogen/oxygen) combinations for 1st past the post in viable renewable, non-polluting (nuclear or otherwise), energy systems to be taken up globally within 50 years from today.


Encouraging.
Perhaps, even less time [35 yrs?] is possible.


Yet, a much more subliminal encroachment still holds us captive.
The ideals of mindless and overt consumption - regardless of the wondrous alternative and sustaining energy possibilities.
And then consider the time-honoured tradition [and acceptance] of control by the same old parties...

We still aren't getting it - a collectives and individuals.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> I'll put my $1 bet on solar/HHO (hydrogen/oxygen) combinations
> 
> 
> I have thought like that for 40 years. Recently I came to the conclusion that producing methane = LNG is more advantageous overall for transport and storage. It feeds into existing infrastructure and can serve as raw material for the chemical industry too.


I'd agree but for the pollution methane burning produces.

It's an obvious cheap fuel source, but the NOX by-product on burning it?

----------


## Takeovers

> I'd agree but for the pollution methane burning produces.  
> It's an obvious cheap fuel source, but the NOX by-product on burning it?


Whatever you burn with air will produce NOX. Methane, hydrogen just the same. Hydrogen potentially more when the combustion is hotter.

Methane is cheap as natural gas but it will still produce CO2, as it is a fossil fuel. Just less than burning coal so an intermediate step using LNG is better than continuing to burn coal. 

Methane from renewable ressources is carbon neutral just like hydrogen gas. The difference in favor of methane is easier storage, transport and use. Using hydrogen requires a whole new infrastructure and is very hard to store and transport. That's why I see an advantage in switching to a methane based economy over switching to a hydrogen based economy.

----------


## ENT

Interesting, thanks.

----------


## Takeovers

There have been proposals with organic solar cells. They all had the  disadvantage that they don't last long enough to be worth deploying.  This proposal uses the organic properties of living cells that reproduce  themselves, solving the longevity problem.

This is scientific research, not near practical application. It's hard to get funding to make the next step. Someone like Bill Gates who can fund it and might do it without mainly economic motivation might help making that step.

Liquid solar energy



> When recently asked which superpower he would give himself, Bill  Gates said  he’d change the world with cleaner, cheaper energy. If it’s a  dorky ability to have, and not _quite_ a superpower, it’s also  an undeniably provident answer. The Microsoft founder is now publicly  hashing out what this vision might look like — at his most speculative,  we’ll borrow the best parts of gasoline and the best parts of solar  energy to create a fuel source that’s altogether plant-like.
> On  Tuesday, Gates chatted with Marketplace’s David Brancaccio, about this  idea that solar energy could one day be harnessed as liquid fuel:*Gates:*  Well, liquids, like gasoline, are magical. The energy density is over  10 times the best battery. And it sits there in a tank, the tanks are  very inexpensive. You want twice as much energy, you buy a bigger tank.  If you want to move it around, you put it in a truck or send it through a  pipeline. It’s actually the best energy store we have today, is  gasoline. If we can turn the sun into gasoline, it automatically is  available all the time and it uses the infrastructure that’s already  there.*Brancaccio:* It’s gonna take some research, Bill. We’re not there yet. *Gates:*  No that one, we’re at the very early stage. It’s not even ready for  private companies. But it’s very doable. Nature through photosynthesis  does this, and we just want to do it in a more efficient way.Gates  is right about two things here: Stealing photosynthesis’ notebook looks  like a great way to get closer to a solar-powered gasoline equivalent.  And liquid fuel _is_ pretty great — there’s a reason the automotive world picked gas 100 years ago  when choosing between batteries and liquid. Liquid fuel was more  efficient to store and cheaper to use — principles which locked in  gasoline’s dominance over batteries — and still holds true today when comparing alternative energy sources.
> “Liquid fuel has a lot of bang for its buck,” says Daniel Nocera, a renewable energy expert at Harvard University, to _Inverse_.  In his opinion, where Gates might want to sharpen his statement is on  just how far we are from liquid solar fuel: We may be closer than Bill  Gates thinks.
> Nocera knows quite a bit about liquid solar fuel,  having invented what he calls an artificial leaf, which uses a catalyst  to harness solar energy and split water into hydrogen and oxygen. If you  feed the hydrogen to a genetically engineered organism — one that  breathes in the hydrogen and breathes in carbon dioxide, Nocera says,  you’ve created artificial photosynthesis.
> In 2015, Nocera and his colleagues announced in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences that they’d engineered the bacterium _Ralstonia eutropha_ to bridge that very gap between leaf and photosynthesis, producing isopropanol — a liquid fuel.








> To hear Nocera tell it, a few years of bioengeering research is beating nature at its 2.6-billion-year-old game:  The best-growing plants store solar energy at 1 percent efficiency, and  the scientists’ recent work — so new it’s not yet published — indicates  they’ve achieved 10 times that. “We’re blowing the doors off of  photosynthesis,” Nocera says.
> But just because it can be done with  bacteria in a lab doesn’t mean we’ll be loading up our Honda Civics  with bionic isopropanol tomorrow:
> “A lot of the research is moving forward — it is all feasible,” Nocera says.
> What  gets complicated is when you make the translation to technology and  investors get involved. There are some things, Nocera points out,  science can’t solve.
> Perhaps that’s where Gates — or someone like  him, with the real-life superpowers of being a billionaire business  magnate — will succeed.

----------


## S Landreth

Global coal and gas investment falls to less than half that in clean energy

Record year for renewables also sees financial investment by developing countries overtake that of the developed world in 2015, research shows


Global investment in coal and gas-fired power generation plants fell to less than half that in renewable energy generation last year, in a record year for clean energy.

It was the first time that renewable energy made up a majority of all the new electricity generation capacity under construction around the world, and the first year in which the financial investment by developing countries in renewables outstripped that of the developed world.

Catherine Mitchell, professor of energy policy at the University of Exeter, said the developments were extremely significant and showed a new trend. She said: We are looking at serious sums of money being invested in clean energy, with the dirtiest forms of fossil fuels the losers. This is the direction of travel that we need to see to have a chance of escaping the worst impacts of climate change.

About $286bn (£200bn) was invested globally in renewable energy last year, more than the previous peak of $278bn reached in 2011, according to research published on Thursday by the UN Environment Programme (Unep). The figures exclude investment in large hydroelectric plants but include solar, onshore and offshore wind and biomass.


_______________

Love solar power but got no rooftop? "Shared solar" is coming for you.


To date, solar power has mostly been available to utilities (as big power plants) or individual home and business owners (as rooftop panels).

Left out has been ... well, everyone else, those of us who are not utility executives and do not have the money, wherewithal, or suitable rooftops to install solar ourselves. That's a lot of people who love solar power but have no way to get directly involved in it.

Happily, that situation is rapidly changing, thanks to the growth of shared solar. Shared solar refers to small-scale solar installations that multiple individuals co-own, or that divide their power output among multiple "subscribed" individuals. It's a way for all those non-rooftop folks to directly support clean energy, while also supporting local jobs and economic development.

_____________

After 115 Years, Scotland Is Coal-Free


After some 115 years, Scotland has burned its last lump of coal for electricity.

The Longannet power station, the last and largest coal-fired power plant in Scotland, ceased operations Thursday. What once was the largest coal plant in Europe shut down after 46 years before the eyes of workers and journalists, who gathered in the main control room.

Ok, here we go, said one worker moments before pressing a bright red button that stopped the coal-fired turbines that generated electricity for a quarter of Scottish homes.

______________

China Plans 22% Boost for Wind Power Capacity After Record 2015


China plans to increase total wind power capacity by 22 percent in 2016, underscoring the governments effort to develop clean energy at about the same pace as last years record installations.

The nation plans to develop 30.83 gigawatts of wind power this year, the National Energy Administration said in a statement on its website on Monday. It added 33 gigawatts in 2015, triple Frances entire capacity of the clean resource, according to data from NEA. 

Developers rushed to deliver projects last year before tariffs paid for clean energy were reduced, and the support levels on offer this year are generous enough to keep drawing in investment.

"The target is very high" for 2016, said Shi Yan, a Shanghai-based analyst at UOB Kayhian Investment Co. "New projects will be in regions with little idling capacity, offering good profitability for developers."

_______________

Tesla Unveils Model 3, Its Most Important Electric Car Yet

Tesla shows off its $35,000 sedan for the masses.


Electric car manufacturer Tesla unveiled its latest electric car Thursday night  the hotly anticipated, lower-cost Model 3 sedan.

The much-hyped public presentation of the mid-sized sedan at Teslas design studio was a historic moment for both the electric car industry and for Elon Musks Tesla.

The Model 3, Teslas fourth production car, is the first one thats aimed at the masses, with a starting price of $35,000. For Tesla, considered the Apple of the automotive industry, the Model 3 has the potential to be its iPhone  a sexy, mass-market, consumer-priced machine that changes the game.

If the car becomes as popular and successful as Musk hopes, Tesla stands to become a major consumer brand that helps shepherd the all-electric car era into the mainstream. Musk said at Thursday nights event that 115,000 Model 3s had been ordered in the previous 24 hours.




___________

Australia adds 100MW of rooftop solar in first two months of 2016

Australia has added 100MW of rooftop solar in the first two months of 2016, as Victoria overtakes NSW to be the second biggest market in the country.

The 55MW added in February still represented a fall from year ago figures, with Queensland  the biggest market in Australia over the last few years  falling nearly 20 per cent, according to data supplied by Green Energy Markets.

This is despite the aim by the state Labor government to accelerate the installation of rooftop solar and more than double the number of homes with rooftop solar to one million by 2020.


______________

New Research Posits Ocean Currents As Reliable Source Of Clean Energy


New research has proposed a design for a submerged marine turbine that could harness ocean currents as a potential renewable energy resource.

Researchers from the Quantum Wave Microscopy Unit at Okinawa Institute of Science and Technology Graduate University (OIST) have published their proposition in the journal Renewable Energy. The researchers specifically proposed a submerged marine turbine that could harness the energy of the Kuroshio Current, a north-flowing ocean current on the west side of the North Pacific Ocean, up against Japans own east coast. The Kuroshio Current is similar to the more well-known Gulf Stream current that runs around the top side of the Atlantic Ocean, and could provide consistent electricity much like fossil fuels have done.

The newly proposed design could see a submerged marine turbine operate in the middle layer of the Kuroshio Current, 100 metres below the surface, where the waters of the current flow steadily and relatively calmly, even during the violent storms and typhoons that make their home in the region.

----------


## Takeovers

> If the car becomes as popular and successful as Musk hopes, Tesla stands to become a major consumer brand that helps shepherd the all-electric car era into the mainstream. Musk said at Thursday night’s event that 115,000 Model 3s had been ordered in the previous 24 hours.


That's before Elon Musk announced that Model 3 will do 60 miles/h (~100km/h)  in 6 seconds. He said they don't build slow cars.

----------


## S Landreth

> Originally Posted by S Landreth
> 
> If the car becomes as popular and successful as Musk hopes, Tesla stands to become a major consumer brand that helps shepherd the all-electric car era into the mainstream. Musk said at Thursday nights event that 115,000 Model 3s had been ordered in the previous 24 hours.
> 
> 
> That's before Elon Musk announced that Model 3 will do 60 miles/h (~100km/h)  in 6 seconds. He said they don't build slow cars.


First 36 hours - 253,000 at an estimated retail value of $10.6 billion


Tesla Motors Inc said orders for its new Model 3 electric sedan topped 253,000 in the first 36 hours  a fast start for the companys first mass-market vehicle, which may not begin to reach customers for another 18 months or more.

Tesla Chief Executive Elon Musk tweeted on Friday that the Model 3, which is slated to go into production in late 2017, will sell at an average price of $42,000, including the price of options and additional features, which would give the initial flurry of orders an estimated retail value of $10.6 billion.

----------


## S Landreth

Disney World Unveils Mickey Mouse-Shaped Solar Farm


If you swear by Disney and are in love with Mickey Mouse then the next time you make a trip to the happiest place on Earth you may be in for a bit of a surprise. Disney World in Orlando, Florida, has launched a new solar farm which is shaped like Mickey!

The solar farm dubbed Walt Disney World Solar Facility has a 5 megawatt capacity and is the brainchild of Duke Energy, in tandem with Reedy Creek Improvement District (RCID) and Walt Disney World Resort.

On Tuesday, representatives of RCID, Duke Energy and Walt Disney World Resort commemorated the facility's opening by switching on a massive light switch.

The solar facility is near Epcot and can be espied from the air as a massive Mickey Mouse shape. Designed in the shape of a "not-so-hidden-Mickey" the solar facility is the latest endeavor by Duke Energy to increase access to renewable energy in Florida.

"We're committed to providing our customers with greater access to renewable energy, and the Walt Disney World Solar Facility is one example of how we're doing that. We appreciate this unique opportunity to collaborate with Reedy Creek Improvement District and Walt Disney World Resort to expand the use of solar energy generation in Florida," said Alex Glenn, Duke Energy state president - Florida.

The 22-acre Walt Disney World Solar Facility is located west of Disney's Yacht and Beach Club Resort and is composed of 48,000 solar panels. The solar facility is equal to nearly 1,000 solar rooftop systems for residences.

__________

The US Solar Market Is Now 1 Million Installations Strong


Sometime around the end of February, the millionth solar installation came on-line in the United States -- a milestone that says as much about where the solar industry is going as it does about how far the industry has come.

It took us 40 years to get to 1 million installations, and it will take us only two years to get to 2 million, said Dan Whitten, vice president of communications at the Solar Energy Industries Association (SEIA). This is a time to mark when the solar industry started to accelerate at warp speed.

_______________

NREL Researches Capturing Waste Heat Via Nanotubes


There may be a remarkable potential energy future for nanotubes.

Researchers at the Energy Departments National Renewable Energy Laboratory (NREL) believe finely tuned carbon nanotube thin film has the potential to act as a thermoelectric power generator which captures and uses waste heat.

According to press information, this research might help guide the manufacture of thermoelectric devices based on either single-walled carbon nanotube (SWCNT) films or composites containing these nanotubes. Because more than half of the energy consumed worldwide is rejected primarily as waste heat, the idea of thermoelectric power generation is emerging as a potentially important part of renewable energy portfolios. Then there is the emerging and expanding field of and energy efficiency.

___________

New Solar Cell Research Spells More Trouble for Fossil Fuels


Solar researchers have been going nuts over perovskites, a class of synthetic crystals that could far surpass conventional silicon solar cells with lower costs and higher efficiency. As a result of all the attention, perovskite solar cell efficiency has been zooming upwards, and two new findings from Oak Ridge National Laboratory and Stanford University could push things along even further.

As for how fast things are zooming along, in 2006 the early attempts at perovskite solar cells clocked a conversion efficiency of 2-3 percent. By 2015, that figure was up to 20 percent.

ATOMIC TEAMWORK

Perovskite crystals are based on the structure of the naturally occurring mineral perovskite, and lately attention has been focused on a group called organometallic halide perovskites (organometallics combine carbon and a metal, and halides are compounds of a halogen and another element).

Though much has been accomplished in terms of efficiency in just a few years, the Energy Department has targeted a number of key challenges for organometallic halide perovskite solar cells including stability (they dont like humidity), materials toxicity (namely, lead), and kinks in the manufacturing process.

The new Oak Ridge perovskite solar cell research digs into the nitty-gritty of the kinetic activity that occurs when organometallic halide perovskite crystals are synthesized. With a better understanding of the process in hand, researchers have a pathway for creating a crystalline form that maximizes solar conversion efficiency, and that can be sprayed onto a thin film for high volume, low cost manufacturing.

__________

Te Ahi O Maui geothermal ready to drill

Geothermal plant will provide clean base-load energy and play role in meeting current and future energy needs.


GISBORNE-based Eastland Group expects to encounter temperatures three times higher than the hottest surface temperature ever recorded on Earth when it drills into the Kawerau geothermal reservoir next month.

Following years of planning, the $100m Te Ahi O Maui geothermal project to build a 20mW geothermal power plant 2.3km east of Kawerau is now ready to enter its first production well-drilling phase on land owned by the A8D Ahu Whenua Maori Trust.

Te Ahi O Maui project panager Ben Gibson said site works were under way to prepare the well pads and a well-drilling rig would be transported on site later this month.

A production well will start on May 10. The first stage of drilling, known as spudding, will culminate in a 12cm-wide hole into the Kawerau geothermal reservoir.

Extensive field monitoring and computer-based modelling has shown we can expect the drilling equipment to pass through layers of varying substrates and pockets of incredibly hot geothermal steam and fluid, which could be between 200-350 degrees Celsius.

Its this high-temperature fluid and steam that will ultimately fuel the geothermal power plant.

----------


## Takeovers

> Solar researchers have been going nuts over  perovskites, a class of synthetic crystals that could far surpass  conventional silicon solar cells with lower costs and higher efficiency.  As a result of all the attention, perovskite solar cell efficiency has  been zooming upwards, and two new findings from Oak Ridge National  Laboratory and Stanford University could push things along even  further.


It is a promising technology - for Mars. :Smile:   I just read about it in a space forum. They presently are at 20%  efficiency and rising fast. They are also cheap and easy to produce.

On earth it may be a problem that they are quite sensitive to moisture in the air. That's not a problem on Mars.

----------


## S Landreth

The 4th Largest Economy In The World Just Generated 90 Percent Of The Power It Needs From Renewables

On Sunday, for a brief, shining moment, renewable power output in Germany reached 90 percent of the countrys total electricity demand.

Thats a big deal. On May 8th, at 11 a.m. local time, the total output of German solar, wind, hydropower, and biomass reached 55 gigawatts (GW), just short of the 58 GW consumed by every light bulb, washing machine, water heater and personal computer humming away on Sunday morning. See the graph below, courtesy Agora Energiewende, a German clean energy think tank. (Its important to note that most likely, not all of that 55 GW could be used at the time it was generated due to system and grid limitations, but its still noteworthy that this quantity of power was produced.)

Snip


Germany still gets most of its power from fossil fuels. Sundays spike resulted from a combination of reduced demand  a Sunday morning lull in power consumption. It also came from robust supply  an abundance of wind and sunshine to drive up renewable energy output. On average, renewables supply 30 percent of the countrys power. That is nonetheless a huge proportion. By comparison, the U.S. gets just 13 percent of its power from renewables.

_______________

World's largest floating windfarm to be built off Scottish coast

Statoil granted seabed lease to develop floating windfarm 15 miles off the coast of Peterhead that is expected to be operational by the end of 2017


The worlds largest floating windfarm is set to be built off the coast of Scotland after its developers were granted a seabed lease on Monday.

Statoil, the Norwegian energy company, expects to have five 6MW turbines bobbing in the North Sea and generating electricity by the end of 2017. The company has already operated a single turbine off Norway.

The Hywind windfarm will float 15 miles off Scotlands east coast by Peterhead. The base of each turbine is a floating steel tube containing ballast, which is tethered to the sea bed. The Crown Estate, which manages the seabed, granted the lease on Monday.

____________

Portugal runs for four days straight on renewable energy alone

Zero emission milestone reached as country is powered by just wind, solar and hydro-generated electricity for 107 hours


Portugal kept its lights on with renewable energy alone for four consecutive days last week in a clean energy milestone revealed by data analysis of national energy network figures.

Electricity consumption in the country was fully covered by solar, wind and hydro power in an extraordinary 107-hour run that lasted from 6.45am on Saturday 7 May until 5.45pm the following Wednesday, the analysis says.

____________

Meet Proterra, The Next Generation Of Bus




Proterras 40-foot electric buses have fuel efficiency equivalent to 22 miles per gallon, giving them one-fifth to one-fourth of the per-mile fueling cost of regular diesels, hybrids, and natural gas buses. And they have much lower maintenance costs. So over the 10- to 12-year lifetime of a typical urban transport bus, the Proterra can save $400,000 in total operational costs compared to a typical diesel.

_______________

The 2016 WAVE Trophy electric vehicle rally will be beginning just a few weeks from now  on June 11th, in the German city of Bremerhaven  giving enthusiasts from around the world the opportunity to showcase their vehicles.

The rally will see participants travel over 1,000 miles  from Bremerhaven, through the Alsace region of France, and all the way to the United Nations center in Geneva, Switzerland. The rally has stops in 60 cities along the way scheduled.




______________

UNSW Researchers Set New Solar Cell Efficiency Record Of 34.5%

Australias leading solar research scientists have achieved another significant milestone, reporting a huge leap in solar cell efficiency that could in time lead to a quantum reduction in solar power costs.


University of NSW team led by the renowned Professor Martin Green and Dr Mark Keevers (pictured) has reported a new world efficiency record for solar cells using unfocussed sunlight, the sort of light that falls on the rooftop solar modules on homes and businesses.

The striking part of the new record is that it is so far ahead of previous achievements  34.5 per cent instead of 24 per cent  and is edging closer to the theoretical limits of sunlight to electricity conversion  and more than three decades before recent predictions.

----------


## S Landreth

Solar panels have gotten thinner than a human hair. Soon theyll be everywhere.


South Korean scientists have created solar PV cells that are 1 micrometer thick, hundreds of times thinner than most PV and half again as thin as other kinds of thin-film PV. 

The cells are made with gallium arsenide as the semiconductor, "cold welded" directly onto a metal substrate, with no adhesive to make them thicker. Remarkably, they produce roughly as much power as thicker PV cells, though in testing, "the cells could wrap around a radius as small as 1.4 millimeters."

With cells this thin, solar PV can be integrated in all sorts of "wearables"  clothes, glasses, hats, or backpacks with solar cells integrated, continuously feeding power to our portable electronics. More to the point, PV could be integrated into just about anything.

_______________

G7 nations pledge to end fossil fuel subsidies by 2025


The G7 nations have for the first time set a deadline for the ending most fossil fuel subsidies, saying government support for coal, oil and gas should end by 2025.

The leaders of the UK, US, Canada, France, Germany, Italy, Japan and the European Union encouraged all countries to join them in eliminating inefficient fossil fuel subsidies within a decade.

Given the fact that energy production and use account for around two-thirds of global greenhouse gas emissions, we recognise the crucial role that the energy sector has to play in combatting climate change, said the leaders declaration, issued at the end their summit in Japan. The pledge first entered into G7 (then known as G8) declarations in 2009 but has until now lacked a firm timeline.
_____________

Coal-Killing Perovskite Solar Cell Beats 20% Efficiency Mark, Aims For 30%

The lab of perovskite solar cell pioneer Michael Graetzel is at it again. The Switzerland-based research team has  been fine-tuning its method for growing the finicky crystals on a thin film, and the latest variation injects a burst of vacuum flash into the mix. If commercialized, the new technique could lower manufacturing costs, and keep the cost of solar power heading on a downward spiral.


Perovskite solar cells offer another pathway for transitioning out of coal, but its too soon to sound the death knell for silicon.

One main obstacle is the lead component in conventional perovskite solar cells. In a conversation with CleanTechnica a couple of years ago, Graetzel cautioned that the commercial use of perovskite solar cells could be limited to secure sites where cradle-to-grave materials management can virtually eliminate the risk of lead hazards.

Assuming the lead issue can be resolved, Graetzel foresees that a combination solar cell with perovskites layered onto silicon could jump over the 30% efficiency mark. Such a solar cell would be considerably cheaper than silicon alone.

In that case, rather than killing off silicon solar cells, perovskites could actually extend the lifespan of the silicon industry  at least until something cheaper comes along.

____________

Australias Carnegie Wave Energy Project Sets World Record


Australian ingenuity backed by the Australian Renewable Energy Agency (ARENA) is once again leading the pack. As the Perth based Carnegie Wave Energy Project breaks a world record, completing 14,000 cumulative operating hours - the highest ever recorded for the global wave energy industry.

For the past 12 months, the CETO 5 project has used an array of three off-shore wave power generators to provide clean electricity and potable desalinated water to Australias largest naval base, HMAS Stirling, on Garden Island in Western Australia.
_____________

UK solar eclipses coal power over month for first time

Longer days helped solar panels generate 50% more electricity than coal across the whole of May, analysis shows


Solar power in the UK produced more electricity than coal across the whole of May, the first ever month to pass the milestone, according to research by analysts at Carbon Brief. Solar panels generated 50% more electricity than the fossil fuel across the month, as days lengthened and coal use fell. Solar generated an estimated 1,336 gigawatt hours (GWh) of electricity in May, compared to 893GWh output from coal.

Coal was once the mainstay of the nations power system but the rapid rise of solar panels and of climate change concerns has seen its use plummet, leading to a series of milestones in recent weeks.

______________

Renewable energy smashes global records in 2015, report shows


Last year saw record worldwide investment and implementation of clean energy such as wind, solar and hydropower

An upsurge in new wind, solar and hydro plants and capacity saw renewable energy smash global records last year, according to a report on new supply.

Some 147 Gigawatts of renewable electricity came online in 2015 - the largest annual increase ever and as much as Africas entire power generating capacity.

Clean energy investment increased to $286bn (£198bn), with solar energy accounting for 56% of the total and wind power for 38%.

Overall, more than twice as much money was spent on renewables than on coal and gas-fired power generation ($130bn in 2015), the REN21 global status report found.

_________________




> On Sunday, for a brief, shining moment, renewable power output in Germany reached 90 percent of the countrys total electricity demand.





And some wonder why some of the FOX viewers/Republicans dont have a grasp on reality.

----------


## Maanaam

Great thread SLandreth. Thanks.

----------


## S Landreth

^ youre welcome

Record 46% of UK's electricity generated by clean energy sources in 2015

Official figures show low-carbon sources accounted for almost half of national electricity supply last year - outstripping coal for the first time


Almost half the UKs electricity came from clean energy sources such as wind and nuclear power last year, official figures have revealed.

Renewables accounted for a quarter of the countrys power supplies in 2015, outstripping coal power for the first time, the data published by the government revealed.

In total, low-carbon power sources, which produce little in the way of greenhouse gas emissions, supplied a record 46% of the UKs electricity in 2015, as the amount of renewables grew and nuclear generation rose after outages in late 2014.

Coal supplied just over a fifth (22%) of power in 2015, down from 30% in 2014, while gas continued to provide around 30% of the UKs electricity.

Nuclear powers contribution rose slightly from 19% in 2014 to 21% last year, the figures from the Department for Business, Energy and Industrial Strategy showed.

The amount of onshore and offshore wind turbines and solar panels increased, while higher wind speeds and more rainfall boosted hydropower - helping to generate more clean energy.

________________

In notable solar news, Portugal has authorized the processing of licenses for solar projects which total more than 2,000 megawatts (2 gigawatts) of potential power.

Specifically, 180 MW of solar projects have presently been authorized under the existing market system in the nations southern region, and an additional 68 licenses for solar projects are being processed, which total more than 2 GW of potential.


The news comes on the heels of Portugal and Morocco signing two cooperation agreements focusing on the development of renewable energy in the African country.

Currently, Portugals single electrical interconnection is with Spain. But now, the Portuguese government plans on conducting a viability study concerning an electrical interconnection with Morocco.

Portugals Commitment to Renewable Electricity

During May of this year, the Guardian reported that Portugal supplied its electricity with just renewable energy for four consecutive days  a clean energy milestone revealed by data analysis of national energy network figures that very few countries can claim.

Electricity consumption in the country was fully covered by solar, wind, and hydro power in a 107-hour run lasting from 6.45 am on Saturday, May 7, until 5.45 pm the following Wednesday.

_____________

Around The World On Wings Of The Sun

Taking turns at the controls of Solar Impulse 2 (Si2)  the revolutionary zero-emission solar-powered airplane  pilots Bertrand Piccard and André Borschberg have succeeded in their mission of achieving the first ever Round-The-World Solar Flight.




More plane news

In a big leap for the electrification of aviation, an Extra Aircraft aerobatic plane performed its maiden flight with an electric powertrain. The crucial component was a world record motor from Siemens. Weighing a mere 50 kilograms, the motor has an output of 260 kilowatts, resulting in an unparalleled power-to-weight ratio.




______________

Mercedes-Benz just unveiled the worlds first all-electric big rig truck


Imagine a future where big rig trucks slide quietly down the road, powered by electricity. Tesla has been working for years to make this vision happen  but this week, Mercedes-Benz beat them to the punch. The Urban eTruck is the worlds first fully electric big rig  and its quiet, powerful, and has an admissible total weight of around 29 tons.

Just about a week ago, Elon Musk revealed in a blog post that his company is also working on a Tesla Semi, which they plan to unveil in 2017. Now its a race to see who will start producing their electric big rig first.

________________

Australia Moves Forward On Three Wind Projects, Including Wind/Solar Hybrid


Canberra

Gullen Wind Farm-1The Australian Renewable Energy Agency (ARENA) announced on Tuesday that Australias largest large-scale solar farm to be co-located with wind turbines is set to be built near Canberra, Australias capital. The 10 MW solar PV plant will be built adjacent to the existing 165.5 MW Gullen Range Wind Farm. ARENA hopes that the new project will serve as an example and push for other such projects to be developed around the country.

Hughenden

Announced on Wednesday by global wind energy development company Windlab, construction of the first stage of the 50 MW Kennedy Energy Park in Hughenden, Queensland, will begin in early 2017, having just received development approval. The Kennedy Energy Park is a hybrid combination of 30 MW of wind energy, 20 MW of solar, and 2 MWh of Lithium-ion battery storage.

Hornsdale Stage 2

Finally, Siemens announced on Tuesday that it had been awarded the contract to supply, install, and commission 32 3.2 MW wind turbines at the Hornsdale Stage 2 onshore wind farm in South Australia. Stage 2 is an addition to Hornsdale Stage 1 wind farm, which Siemens signed a contract for in August 2015.

Hornsdale Stage 2 will be completed with a capacity of 100 MW by June 2017, adding to the 100 MW of Stage 1. There is also a Stage 3 in pre-development planning.

______________

First solar-powered, net-zero apartment building in Los Angeles opens its doors


Hanover Olympic is the first solar-powered, net-zero apartment building in Los Angeles. Ten rooftop photovoltaic panels provide energy for 20 eco apartments, cutting tenants' electricity bills by around $100 per month. The project also features an additional array of 220 panels that feed excess energy into the grid.

The eco-conscious project was developed by Hanover Company, developer and manager of high quality multi-family residential properties across the U.S. Each apartment has Energy Star-rated appliances, LED lighting, as well as a Nest Thermostat and an iPad Mini energy tracker that allow tenants to monitor their solar energy generation and consumption. The units range from studios (539-579 square feet), 1-bedroom apartments (650-916 square feet) and 2-bedroom apartments (975-1342 square feet).

_______________

In 2007, the city of Greensburg, Kansas was destroyed by powerful winds. Now, wind powers the city.




In spring of 2007, a series of deadly storms devastated the Midwest. It was the most intense tornado season the region had seen in 50 years and the city of Greensburg, Kansas saw the worst of it. In a matter of minutes, hundreds of families were made homeless. After the skies cleared, Greensburg residents emerged from their tornado shelters to a grim new landscape: 95 percent of the buildings in the town were just rubble.

But the greening of Greensburg didnt stop with energy conservation. Within a few short years, 100 percent of the electricity used in Greensburg came from renewable sources, thanks to the Greensburg Wind Farm, which produces 12.5 MW of electricity  enough to power every house, business, and government building in the town.

Today, wind power is the very foundation of Greensburgs economy, an irony not lost on the towns citizens. The very wind that destroyed this town in the tornado is now the wind were utilizing to power the town, says Mayor Dixson. We didnt have control over whether or not a tornado came here but we did have control over how we reacted to it. The city of Greensburg came together to redefine what it means to be a community, with residents recognizing their responsibility to take care of one another and people all over the globe.

----------


## S Landreth

Second phase of world's biggest offshore windfarm gets go-ahead

Multibillion-pound Hornsea Project Two, 55 miles off Grimsby coast, would see 300 turbines span an area five times size of Hull


Plans for the worlds biggest offshore windfarm off the Yorkshire coast are to be expanded to an area five times the size of Hull after being approved by ministers.

The multibillion-pound Hornsea Project Two would see 300 turbines  each taller than the Gherkin  span more than 480 sq km in the North Sea.

Fifty-five miles off the coast of Grimsby, the project by Denmarks Dong Energy is expected to deliver 1,800MW of low-CO2 electricity to 1.8m UK homes.

___________

New Low Solar Price Record Set In Chile  2.91¢ Per kWh!


A couple of companies managed to secure a huge share in the latest electricity auction held in Chile, and auction where a new record-low solar bid was set (globally) and wind projects took 40% of the auctioned power contracts.

According to media reports, Mainstream Renewable Power Ltd. and Empresa Nacional de Electricidad/Chile SA won more than two-thirds of the electricity supply auction in Chile.

Meanwhile, SunEdison set a new record-low solar bid at 2.91¢/kWh ($29.1/MWh). That beats the 2.99¢/kWh bid a Masdar Consortium provided for an 800 MW solar power project in Dubai earlier this year.

__________

THE STORY OF CHINAS SOLAR KING

Learn how one former oil industry engineer built the Silicon Valley of solar power in Dezhou, China.




Huang Ming, founder and CEO of Himin Solar Energy, is known as the Solar King of China. A former oil industry engineer, Huang made a life-changing decision to begin his company when his daughter was born: I worried about there being no blue skies for her to see, so I changed my thinking from oil to solar power.

When Huang started Himin Solar Energy, he had a dream of making it the Silicon Valley of solar energy. The company began to grow quickly  so quickly Huang didnt realize its profits were doubling each year, helping China become the worlds largest consumer of solar energy.

Himins corporate headquarters are in Dezhou, a city thats leading the way for renewable energy in China. Dezhou has 124 miles (200 kilometers) of roads with solar-powered streetlights and 90 percent of the buildings use solar water heaters. Himin Solar Energy is helping drive the creation of this solar-powered infrastructure in part by manufacturing 3 million solar water heaters a year, which Dezhou and other cities in China have purchased. These solar water heaters alone have prevented the burning of over 200 million tons of coal over the last 20 years. But it doesnt stop there. About 800,000 of the citys 5.5 million residents now have careers in the solar industry  and Huang Mings dream is beginning to come true.

Lets face it: China is ahead of the game when it comes to solar. The nation produced 64 percent of the worlds solar energy in 2013 and currently invests more in solar than any other country. Its time for the rest of the world to catch up so we can create the global clean energy economy we need to stop climate change and thrive into the future.

___________

California Breaks Solar Record By Generating 8,030 Megawatts Of Electricity For Six Million Homes


The state of California in the United States is often referred to as the golden state as it is believed to be the richest of all the states due to the economic viability of the area. For the past few years, renewable energy has been produced to supply clean and affordable energy there. Now, California has broken all the solar generation records because of it.

According to Californias Independent Solar Operators Corporation (ISO), 8,030 megawatts of large-scale solar power was generated at 1:06 p.m. on July 12, nearly doubling the amount of solar energy produced in mid-2014, and nearly 2,000 megawatts higher than in May 2015.

This new record was set solely by large solar plants. It does not take into consideration 537,637 smaller solar panel arrays installed on private homes and business rooftops. According to San Francisco Gate, thats enough energy to power more than 6 million households.

____________

The First U.S. Offshore Wind Farm Is Complete


The countrys first offshore wind farm is complete and set to start putting electricity on the grid by November, the developer announced last week.

The five-turbine, 30-megawatt Block Island Wind Farm  providing enough electricity to power roughly 18,000 homes for a year  is not going to overhaul the states electricity supply, but it is a powerful step forward for Rhode Island and for the country.

Thats because the electricity sector produces roughly a third of U.S. emissions. If the country wants to meet its emissions reduction goals as part of a global effort to curb climate change, transitioning from fossil fuel-powered electricity generation to clean resources such as wind is critical to that effort. In addition, the cost of wind energy has decreased dramatically, making it one of the most cost-effective means of electricity generation.

_________

New Tesla Model S Now the Quickest Production Car in the World (I think the starting price is 137,000.00 US)


The Model S P100D with Ludicrous mode is the third fastest accelerating production car ever produced, with a 0-60 mph time of 2.5* seconds. However, both the LaFerrari and the Porsche 918 Spyder were limited run, million dollar vehicles and cannot be bought new. While those cars are small two seaters with very little luggage space, the pure electric, all-wheel drive Model S P100D has four doors, seats up to 5 adults plus 2 children and has exceptional cargo capacity.

315 miles on one charge  I am tempted

----------


## S Landreth

World's first large-scale tidal energy farm launches in Scotland


MeyGen tidal stream project leads the way in tackling climate change and providing jobs, says Nicola Sturgeon

The launch of the worlds first large-scale tidal energy farm in Scotland has been hailed as a significant moment for the renewable energy sector.

A turbine for the MeyGen tidal stream project in the Pentland Firth was unveiled outside Inverness in the Scottish Highlands.

After the ceremony, attended by Nicola Sturgeon, the turbine, measuring about 15 metres tall (49ft), with blades 16 metres in diameter, and weighing in at almost 200 tonnes, will begin its journey to the projects site in the waters off the north coast of Scotland between Caithness and Orkney.

The turbine will be the first of four to be installed underwater, each with a capacity of 1.5 megawatts (MW), in the initial phase of the project.

But the Edinburgh-based developer Atlantis Resources hopes the project which has received £23m in Scottish government funding will eventually have 269 turbines, bringing its capacity to 398MW, which is enough electricity to power 175,000 homes.

____________

Solar just hit its lowest price ever

Oil-rich Abu Dhabi is planning a massive solar project.


Transitioning to clean energy is the single most important thing we can do to avoid the catastrophic effects of climate change.

Luckily for us, clean energy keeps getting cheaper.

This week saw the lowest-ever bid for electricity from a proposed solar plant, worldwide. A proposed development in Abu Dhabi will sell its electricity for 2.42 cents a kilowatt-hour (kWh).

The bid answered a request for proposals from the state electric company for a 350-megawatt (MW) solar plant.

For context, the average price per kWh for residential electricity in the United States  from all sources  is 12.73 cents. Wholesale prices for electricity can vary dramatically, but a set of record-low bids last summer for solar in Austin were around 4 cents per kWh. A 350 MW plant provides enough electricity to power about 57,000 average U.S. homes.


______________

Out of Chinas Dusty Northwest Corner, a Solar Behemoth Arises - 2 GW Solar Project In China Will Be Worlds Largest

As China adds record amounts of renewable energy, a solar farm under construction in the Ningxia region of the countrys northwest takes efforts to a new level.

The project, being developed in phases by the clean energy unit of Chinas biggest private investment group, will cover 4,607 hectares, or slightly more than 7,000 U.S. east coast city blocks. It will boast capacity of 2 gigawatts when complete, surpassing the scale of photovoltaics in place in Thailand at the end of 2015. The 15.6 billion-yuan ($2.34 billion) plant will need about 6 million panels and will be the biggest the world has ever seen.

All this from a company that didnt exist two years ago.

The opportunities are huge for solar development in China, said Wang Jian, executive vice president of China Minsheng New Energy Investment Co., the company responsible for the Ningxia solar project.


_______________

Siemens presents thermal storage solution for wind energy


Siemens is developing economic storage technology: alongside Technical University Hamburg Harburg (TUHH) and urban utility company Hamburg Energie, Siemens is researching a storage solution in the Northern German city that will set a future standard in efficiency. After having been converted to heat in rock fill, excess wind energy is stored and protected with an insulated cover. When there is a need for additional electricity, a steam turbine converts the heat energy back to electricity. The simple principle of this store promises an extremely low-cost set-up. The project has therefore received research funding from the German Federal Ministry for Economic Affairs and Energy.

______________

Power shingles


The small field of solar shingle manufacturers is beginning to expand, cutting installation costs, improving roof and solar integration, incorporating new materials.

Transforming an asphalt roof shingle into a solar generator hasnt been easy. But the nascent field of U.S. solar shingle manufacturers is beginning to expand from its small base in building-integrated PV (BIPV), leveraging their systemic reductions in installation costs, their improved roof and solar integration, and their continuing march-out of newer materials. Dow and CertainTeed lead the U.S. residential solar shingle business thus far, but U.S. challengers like GAF and Corning, along with competitors from China, may help drive down costs further. And new technological twists, including flexible glass, thin film and hybrid solar/thermal solutions may tip the pan to favorably balance the cost of solar shingles over panels.

----------


## Mr Earl

^fascinating indeed,  :439:

----------


## pulvarien

The greens are totally right about solar power, where there wrong is the time line.  They know that for solar to become as efficient as fossil fuels will take 500 per or more time then they admit to.  But it fits their political and social policies to lie about it.

Ontario Canada has been the leader in Canada on wind power, it has just this week ordered a moratorium on its expansion because of massive backlash from the public.

What could that backlash be over? Prices, they promise one thing but the opposite is delivered, its a financial disaster.  The usual suspects will attack me over this but the facts are the facts and its been an economic and social disaster in Ontario and that's why the backlash is so huge.

Pretty pictures do not change the reality that china is in the process of building 1100 coal burning electricity generating plants, solar and wind are a joke to the needs of 1.3 billion people, similar plans are underway in india......

An earlier  article I read  mentioned that the british govt openly admits that windmills on land have been a bad investment and only offshore will be considered in the future, conservatives have been shown to be making a lot of money off the rush to green power revealing how they took advantage of it to make money.  Denmark  has introduced a moratorium of building windmills until 2020 and then only offshore will be allowed if any are.  Italy has ended all windmill expansion bye introducing a new tax on the profits generated reducing them to almost nothing.  Spains largerst solar power companies have gone bankrupt and sunny spain was king of solar in Europe.   It goes on endlessly but they only show you glitzy pics, fools are dazzled bye glitz but eventually when our pocketbooks are empty its a shock.

Of course for revealing, reminding the truth ill get more red dots but oh well its worth it.

----------


## MrG

^
According to who?

----------


## birding

Those who advocate building dams for hydro power are completely misguided for dams do not produce clean energy.

For a start dams are usually built in forested areas and destroy large areas of forest which act as carbon sinks and produce oxygen which we all need. You may have heard that green areas are the lungs of a city well forests are the lungs of a country.

Secondly large dams produce huge amounts of methane from rotting vegetation.

Dams Cause Climate Change, They Are Not Clean Energy - EcoWatch

----------


## pulvarien

Canada is probably 2 or 3 times as big as Europe with a pop of 35 million, the few dams in Canada have very little effect on the climate.  Yes much the rest of the world is very different, yes its good to test and try out new technologies but do not rely on instant success.  

Germany has given up on nuclear because of what happened in japan.  What happened in japan was they built a nuclear reactor near a fault zone, and on the ocean side with their back up generators easily flooded.  Guess what there are no nasty fault zones in Germany and there are also no tsunami, so what are the germans worried about??  Everything the Japanese did wrong doesn't exist in Germany.

In Canada  windmills often generate 0 power in winter even when the wind blows, why?  Do you know how much power it takes to stop them from freezing up?  Do you know the cost to heat them when the winds not blowing?  Do you know the cost of repairing windmills in the winter bye helicopter?  Its astronomical.  Windpower is a disaster in the winter in cold countries.

Canada is studying tidal power in the bay of fundy between maine and nova scotia, we have hopes, but its just in the testing stage.

My wifes family in japan have had solar power on their house for the last 30 years.  Well guess what if you have a house in a city in japan it means your probably rich or next thing to it.  Its a fad for the rich in much of the west.  Yes I do see  European/Asian cities forced to go solar wherever they can put it, there is little choice but power prices in asia are high and will go higher.  Don't rely on it getting cheap anytime soon.  The greens always make huge promises which are impossible to  fulfill, but they count on you trusting them and making huge financial structural commitments to it that cant easily be abandoned, then they have you locked in.

----------


## S Landreth

MIT nuclear fusion record marks latest step towards unlimited clean energy



Scientists create the highest plasma pressure ever recorded with the Alcator C-Mod reactor in a breakthrough for clean energy technology

A nuclear fusion world record has been set in the US, marking another step on the long road towards the unlocking of limitless clean energy.

A team at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) created the highest plasma pressure ever recorded, using its Alcator C-Mod tokamak reactor. High pressures and extreme temperatures are vital in forcing atoms together to release huge amounts of energy.

Nuclear fusion powers the sun and has long been touted as the ultimate solution to powering the world while halting climate change. But, as fusion sceptics often say, the reality has stubbornly remained a decade or two away for many years.

Prof Dennis Whyte, director of MITs Plasma Science and Fusion Center, said small, non-tokamak approaches, though less familiar, could be promising: Compact, high-field tokamaks provide an exciting opportunity for accelerating fusion energy development, so that its available soon enough to make a difference to problems like climate change and the future of clean energy, goals I think we all share.

_______________

Renewables just passed coal as the largest source of new electricity worldwide


Renewable energy sources have passed coal as the largest new source of electricity in the world, according data released Tuesday by the International Energy Agency (IEA).

The transition of the worlds energy sources is critical for avoiding a 2°C rise in global temperatures. Coal, for instance, represented about a quarter of U.S. CO2 emissions in 2012.

Solar and wind account for almost two-thirds of the growth in renewables, which is coming from industrialized and developing nations alike.

The agency also announced it has revised its forecast for renewable energy, significantly increasing the amount of green energy it expects to come online in the next five years. In addition to pro-renewable policies (such as the Paris climate agreement), a significant price decline is driving growth.

Over the next five years, IEA expects costs for solar to drop by a quarter; for onshore wind, costs will fall another 15 percent.

_______________

DONG Energy Surpasses 1,000 Wind Turbines Installed At Sea

DONG Energy is the first company worldwide to have installed 1,000 offshore wind turbines, and its offshore wind power venture will continue unabated: From 2016 to 2020, DONG Energy is set to build more offshore wind capacity than it built altogether in the preceding 25 years. Today, every single one of the biggest wind turbines delivers almost twice as much energy as the first offshore wind farm.


___

Dong Energy considers sale of oil and gas assets to focus on windfarms

The biggest windfarm operator in the UK is considering selling its oil and gas business, four decades after it was set up to manage Denmarks North Sea oilfields.

Dong Energy, which is majority owned by the Danish government, said it had appointed JP Morgan to perform a strategy review that could result in the sale of the oil and gas business.

Offloading oil assets would result in the company, whose initials stand for Danish Oil and Natural Gas, focus on wind power instead, completing its transformation from fossil fuels to renewables.

_______________

Yingli Europe, Solar Aid introduce most affordable solar light in the world


In order to provide a tough, durable solar light for use in rural Africa and make electrical light more accessible to the 598 million people in the continent who lack access to electricity, SolarAid has partnered with Yingli Green Energy Europe GmbH (Yingli Europe), a wholly owned subsidiary of one of the worlds leading solar panel manufacturers, Yingli Green Energy Holding Company Limited.

The partnership has launched the worlds most affordable quality solar light, the SM100. The new solar light was designed and developed by Yingli Europe, with the support of a UK industrial design agency, to meet critical price and performance specifications of SolarAid.

The SM100 meets Lighting Africa standards and currently retails for US$5 in Africa.

Yingli has also committed to support SolarAid in their important mission to eradicate the kerosene lamp. The SM100 will provide safe light to millions more families who live currently on less than US$1.25 per day. Not only will the lamp save lives but also support childrens education at home in the dark evenings and saving families money by avoiding the purchase of air polluting kerosene, said Darren Thompson, Managing Director of Yingli Europe.

_____________

Cape Verde Aims For 100% Renewable Power By 2020

The island nation of Cape Verde is located 250 miles west of Senegal in the southern Atlantic ocean. It has few natural resources  except wind and sunshine. Virtually everything the nations 550,000 people consume has to be imported at great expense by air or sea. That includes the fossil fuels it uses to generate its electricity.


At the beginning of the decade, Cape Verde authorities set a goal of getting 25% of its power from renewables by 2011 and 50% by 2020. To accomplish that goal, it established Project Cabeólica, the first publicprivate partnership to deliver commercial-scale wind power in sub-Saharan Africa.

Ana Monteiro, the projects head of environment, social, and administration, said the country is already supplying 25% of the electricity consumed in Cape Verde from 30 wind turbines spread across its 4 largest islands. Combined with its solar installations, it gets more than a third of its energy from renewables. Now, Cape Verde wants to push the fast-forward button on renewables so it can stop using fossil fuels altogether. It has moved its target of 100% renewable power up to 2020.

----------


## Takeovers

Solar roof tiles. A new product by Solar City/Tesla



They can be layed out as a replacement of normal roof tiles. No need to build a normal roof first and then add solar panels. They are expected to start installing solar roofs summer next year. They can be heated to get rid of snow. They are stronger than existing roof tiles and provide better insulation too.

I have long been thinking that putting solar panels on top of existing roofs is a waste. The solar panels should be the roof. These ones look good as well.

----------


## MrG

I saw an article some months back where they had solar panals that could be used like glass. I haven't heard anything since.

----------


## Takeovers

> I saw an article some months back where they had solar panals that could be used like glass. I haven't heard anything since.


There is an endless stream of proposals and ideas. Some might be feasible, many are not. Unfortunately some feasible ideas don't find funding.

This is a product announcement by a big company, by Elon Musk. He delivers, what he promises, though sometimes late.

----------


## S Landreth

> Solar roof tiles. A new product by Solar City/Tesla
> 
> 
> 
> They can be layed out as a replacement of normal roof tiles. No need to build a normal roof first and then add solar panels. They are expected to start installing solar roofs summer next year. They can be heated to get rid of snow. They are stronger than existing roof tiles and provide better insulation too.
> 
> I have long been thinking that putting solar panels on top of existing roofs is a waste. The solar panels should be the roof. These ones look good as well.


starts at 7'25" into video

----------


## Takeovers

I will watch the whole video tomorrow. Noted that Elon Musk says beautiful is a necessary part of it. Just functional alone is not enough.

Somehow he manages to do the same even for his spaceship. It is the most functional spaceship ever designed by a long stretch. Yet it looks beautiful as if designed by an italian designer for the next big space opera.

----------


## Takeovers

I watched the video. There is also this video from a guy who goes into some discussion on the system. Quite interesting as he speaks out on possible draw backs, without being downright negative. Worth listening to if you want to know more about the viability. He goes into energy efficiency in production compared to normal roof shingles. I think his comparison is not entirely fair because you need to compare with a conventional roof that needs to be installed and then the solar panels on top, that need to be hail and storm proof. They too need robust glass and an enclosure below, all on top of an existing roof.




These are all solar roof tiles with different optics. The red tiles are only solar on the flat portion, so less energy from the same roof area. I understand the tiles are also available without solar cells for areas of the roof that get less or no sunlight, so you can use the same looking tiles in that area.




I want to add. The guy also mentioned that there have been a lot of attempts to market solar tiles before and none of them succeded. Well, none of them looked like this.

----------


## MrG

^
Thanks for this. I'll keep an eye open for the see through panels I saw a report about.

----------


## RPETER65

A Michigan State University research team has finally created a truly transparent solar panel — a breakthrough that could soon usher in a world where windows, panes of glass, and even entire buildings could be used to generate solar energy. Until now, solar cells of this kind have been only partially transparent and usually a bit tinted, but these new ones are so clear that they’re practically indistinguishable from a normal pane of glass.

Previous claims toward transparent solar panels have been misleading, since the very nature of transparent materials means that light must pass through them. Transparent photovoltaic cells are virtually impossible, in fact, because solar panels generate energy by converting absorbed photons into electrons. For a material to be fully transparent, light would have to travel uninhibited to the eye which means those photons would have to pass through the material completely (without being absorbed to generate solar power).

Related: Here’s how many solar panels we’d need to provide power for the entire planet

So, to achieve a truly transparent solar cell, the Michigan State team created this thing called a transparent luminescent solar concentrator (TLSC), which employs organic salts to absorb wavelengths of light that are already invisible to the human eye. Steering clear of the fundamental challenges of creating a transparent photovoltaic cell allowed the researchers to harness the power of infrared and ultraviolet light.


The TLSC projects a luminescent glow that contains a converted wavelength of infrared light which is also invisible to the human eye. More traditional (non-transparent) photovoltaic solar cells frame the panel of the main material, and it is these solar cells that transform the concentrated infrared light into electricity.

Related: Ingenious SunPort plug lets you use solar energy even if you don’t have solar panels

Versions of previous semi-transparent solar cells that cast light in colored shadows can usually achieve efficiency of around seven percent, but Michigan State’s TLSC is expected to reach a top efficiency of five percent with further testing (currently, the prototype’s efficiency reaches a mere one percent). While numbers like seven and five percent efficiency seem low, houses featuring fully solar windows or buildings created from the organic material could compound that electricity and bring it to a more useful level.

Researchers on the Michigan State team believe their TLSC technology could span from industrial applications to more manageable uses like consumer devices and handheld gadgets. Their main priorities in continuing to develop the technology appear to be power efficiency and maintaining a scalable level of affordability, so that solar power can continue to grow as a major player in the field of renewable energy.

FROM THE WEB
 What to do with 60 Minutes in Kuala Lumpur
What to do with 60 Minutes in Kuala Lumpur
Sponsored | MOMENTUM


Read more: http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-te...#ixzz4P13XO0jx 
Follow us: @digitaltrends on Twitter | digitaltrendsftw on Facebook

https://www.google.co.th/url?sa=t&so...nFrJiwGlpcgVDw

----------


## misskit

*Turning Human Waste into Oil*

WASHINGTON — 
Each person on this planet produces enough organic waste to create between 7 and 11 liters of biofuel a year.

A long time ago, Mother Nature figured out how to turn any organic matter into crude oil... but the process is so slow, it takes millions of years.

Now scientists at the U.S. Department of Energy's Pacific Northwest National Laboratory say they managed to speed it up, and turn the sludge into biofuels and natural gas.

It is estimated that every day, Americans produce 128 billion liters of raw sewage, which is mostly organic material, including fats. With the new method, that could potentially be turned into millions of barrels of biocrude oil.

The process works like this: once it is mechanically separated from wastewater, raw sludge is placed into a sort of a pressure cooker. Heated to 349 degrees Celsius and pressurized to 204 atmospheres, it quickly breaks down into a form of petroleum which could be refined further into gasoline, diesel or jet fuel. Leftovers can be used in fertilizer manufacturing.

Utah-based Genifuel corporation plans to build a large $6 million plant in Vancouver, Canada, that is scheduled to start turning human waste into biofuel in 2018.

Turning Human Waste into Oil

----------


## Maanaam

^ I read that a couple of days ago and I thought to post it here too.
Then it occurred to me that this is still putting carbon into the atmosphere, albeit arguably just recycling atmospheric carbon.

----------


## Takeovers

> Then it occurred to me that this is still putting carbon into the atmosphere, albeit arguably just recycling atmospheric carbon.


Recycling atmospheric carbon is ok. It is what plants do as well.

----------


## Takeovers

A very long video about fusion power. Probably too long for most to watch through. But really interesting. Not a new type of device, but a long known design made much more practical by a new class of superconductors. A group at MIT working on making the design more feasible. Presented by Prof. Dennis Whyte. He says he hates that old joke that fusion is 50 years away, always was and always will be. Fusion is needed and it is needed now. He hopes to see it succeed and is optimistic about it though he would not say success is guaranteed. Work at MIT has not only shown how this can be done at smaller scale and much less costly. Also many design challenges on the way not only to produce power but actually build a device that can convert that power to electricity have been solved already.

I have posted about fusion devices before, like the design of the Lockheed Martin Skunkworks group. There are several designs around and one or more of them may succeed. But these are based on designs that are less well known and researched and may come up to roadblocks when researched further. This design is very well known as lots of work has gone into it over the decades. Unexpected roadblocks are much less unlikely.

----------


## pulvarien

My guess is that trump will remove 100% of the subsidies to renewables in the us.  Then we shall see just how it goes.  If what you say is true then all will be well for renewables, if what you say is not then they will collapse.  If the renewables collapse in the us without massive govt subsidies then I say all of you are deplorables.

----------


## S Landreth

First power from DONG Energy's Burbo Bank Extension


Electricity has been generated for the first time at Burbo Bank Extension Offshore Wind Farm, a joint venture between DONG Energy (50%) and its partners PKA (25%) and KIRKBI A/S (25%).

With the initial turbines recently installed, power from the first turbine is now being exported to the national grid.  This is the first time the next generation MHI Vestas 8MW turbines have been used commercially offshore and the successful energisation is an important step in the project. 

Claus Bøjle Møller, Burbo Bank Extension programme director, said: "First power is a key milestone for us because it proves that every part of the transmission and generation equipment is successfully working. We're progressing well with the construction of the wind farm thanks to a huge effort from our construction team and our contractors.

Over the coming weeks the first turbines will be generating more and more environmentally friendly electricity into the UK Grid. Once all 32 turbines are in place, expected in the first quarter of 2017, the wind farm will be capable of generating up to 258 megawatts (MW) of electricity  enough capacity to meet the annual electricity demands of approximately 230,000 UK homes.

___________

Today the U.S. Department of Energys (DOE) Office of Energy Efficiency and Renewable Energy announced AquaHarmonics as the winner of the Wave Energy Prize  which comes with a $1.5 million grand prize. CalWave Power Technologies and Waveswing America were awarded second and third place, respectively, with $500,000 and $250,000 in cash prizes. With more than 50 percent of the U.S. population living within 50 miles of coastlines, there is vast potential to provide clean, renewable electricity to communities and cities across the United States using wave energy.


An 18-month design-build-test competition, the Wave Energy Prize focuses on catalyzing the development of game-changing wave energy converters that will ultimately reduce the cost of wave energy. Wave energy technology could one day provide clean, cost-competitive, reliable energy for homeowners, communities, businesses, and government in geographically suited parts of the United States.




_________


The Giraffe 2.0 wind-solar power station is ready to charge anything from your e-vehicle to your home with wind and solar energy. It is comprised of a wooden structure supporting 24 solar modules as well as a wind turbine mounted at a 12 metre height. The design of the solution was released in 2014 at the largest design exhibition in Asia - Business of Design Week in Hong Kong. 

The Giraffe 2.0 wind-solar power station is suitable for a variety of applications. It can charge a summer cottage, a house, provide hot water, light, power electronic equipment - either connected to the grid or in remote locations, e.g., replacing diesel generator (with a suitable battery backup). In urban environment Giraffe 2.0 can function as a charging spot for electric vehicles, as a bus station (self-contained or utility-connected) or as an educational renewable energy installation.




____________

Tesla Flexes Its Solar Muscle By Powering An Entire Pacific Island

Pacific Islanders are among the most vulnerable people to climate change. This is a way of fighting back.




Tesla completed its acquisition of SolarCity on Monday. To mark the occasion, the company announced Tuesday that Tau, an island in American Samoa, now gets nearly all of its electricity from its solar panels and batteries. 

The 17-square-mile volcanic islands roughly 600 residents previously burned diesel to power the generators that provide electricity to its smattering of villages and a private airport. Now a newly completed 1.4 megawatt solar farm is set to come online and supply nearly 100 percent of Taus electricity. Its backed up by 6 megawatt hours of storage from 60 Tesla Powerpack battery systems.

Tau is not a postcard from the future, its a snapshot of what is possible right now, the company said in a blog post. Renewable power is an economical, practical solution for a growing number of locations and energy needs, and islands that have traditionally relied on fossil fuels can easily transition to microgrids powered by solar and storage today.

_____________

The Obama administration just made it easier to put solar and wind on public lands

The new policy has bipartisan support and will drive revenue for the federal government.


On Thursday, the Bureau of Land Management (BLM) finalized a measure that aims to modernize solar and wind energy development on public lands.

The rule, which streamlines and standardizes the review process for new renewable energy projects on public lands, is the capstone of the Obama administrations eight years of work to responsibly expand solar and wind development on public lands.

And while this rule comes at a time when the future of Obamas environmental policies is uncertain, there is reason to believe this rule will hold through the Trump administration.

Both Republican and Democratic members of Congress called on BLM to finish the rulemaking and to ensure fair market value for use of public lands.

_____________

Canada set to phase out coal-fired power by 2030


Canada announced on Monday it will virtually eliminate the use of traditional coal-fired electricity by 2030, a stance contrasting sharply with that of U.S. President-elect Donald Trump, who has pledged to revive the sector.

Canadas Liberal government ran on a platform to do more for the environment, and Parliament last month ratified the Paris agreement to curb climate-warming emissions.

----------


## pulvarien

Yes it is true about  coal/electricity production in Canada.  And if  you really follow it you will also know that the liberal govt of Ontario, Canada's largest province bye far in population is in crisis because of this.  Electricity bills have skyrocketed, the liberals polling is now below 15%.  People are in uproar over  monthly electricity bills approaching 800 dollars and over for some.  The poor openly swear at  liberal politicians in public.  The green revolution in Ontario is in crisis, a failure, a disaster.
Alberta is following in ontarios footsteps and  the political situation there is also a growing disaster for the socialist party as they keep pushing it.

What the greens don't tell you is that its all  promises but no delivery.  The actuality is economic disaster, business close down or leave, people are forced into poverty.  Jobs are gone and so are the taxes they now pay elsewhere.  And on and on too its self destructive end.  People trust the green promise, people believe, the reality is very very different and very cruel.

----------


## S Landreth

World's first solar panel road opens in Normandy village


Route in Tourouvre-au-Perche cost 5m to construct and will be used by about 2,000 motorists a day during two-year test period

France has opened what it claims to be the worlds first solar panel road, in a Normandy village.

A 1km (0.6-mile) route in the small village of Tourouvre-au-Perche covered with 2,800 sq m of electricity-generating panels, was inaugurated on Thursday by the ecology minister, Ségolène Royal.

It cost 5m (£4.2m) to construct and will be used by about 2,000 motorists a day during a two-year test period to establish if it can generate enough energy to power street lighting in the village of 3,400 residents.

____________

Solar capacity has increased 99% since last quarter


The U.S. solar industry just experienced a quarter of record-breaking growth, with 4,143 megawatts (or million watts) of solar capacity added between July and September. Thats a 99 percent increase over the previous quarter, and a 191 percent increase over the same time period last year.

Those numbers come from a quarterly report issued by the Solar Energy Industries Association (SEIA) and market analysis firm GTM Research. According to the report, an average of one new megawatt of solar generating capacity came online every 32 minutes between July and September. From the beginning of the year through September, new solar capacity represented 39 percent of all new electric generating capacity in the United States  second only to natural gas in terms of the share of new electric capacity.

Much of that growth came due to utility-scale solar installations; residential solar, in contrast, has steadily fallen over the last year, due in part to slowdown in major markets like California. But Tom Kimbis, interim SEIA president, told the Washington Post that he wasnt concerned about the slowdown in residential solar, and said that as markets adjust, he expects to see residential solar installations bounce back to normal levels.

______________

Google to be powered 100% by renewable energy from 2017


Googles data centres and the offices for its 60,000 staff will be powered entirely by renewable energy from next year, in what the company has called a landmark moment.

The internet giant is already the worlds biggest corporate buyer of renewable electricity, last year buying 44% of its power from wind and solar farms. Now it will be 100%, and an executive said it would not rule out investing in nuclear power in the future, too.

We are convinced this is good for business, this is not about greenwashing. This is about locking in prices for us in the long term. Increasingly, renewable energy is the lowest cost option, said Marc Oman, EU energy lead at Google. Our founders are convinced climate change is a real, immediate threat, so we have to do our part.

______________

Queensland's largest solar farm plugs into the grid a month early


Queenslands largest operating solar farm has plugged into the national electricity grid and is set to generate enough power for almost 10,000 households by the end of 2016.

The Barcaldine remote community solar farm, in the states central west outback, connected to the national electricity market on Wednesday, more than a month ahead of schedule.

The early delivery of the 20 megawatt plant, one of the first in the country to be funded by the Australian Renewable Energy Agency, was evidence of the growing speed and proficiency of big solar developers, said Arenas chief executive, Ivor Frischknecht.

It is to be followed by a dozen new large-scale solar farms to be built across Australia by the end of 2017, which would ramp up national solar capacity to enough power for 150,000 average homes.

____________

India plans nearly 60% of electricity capacity from non-fossil fuels by 2027


The Indian government has forecast that it will exceed the renewable energy targets set in Paris last year by nearly half and three years ahead of schedule.

A draft 10-year energy blueprint published this week predicts that 57% of Indias total electricity capacity will come from non-fossil fuel sources by 2027. The Paris climate accord target was 40% by 2030.

The forecast reflects an increase in private sector investment in Indian renewable energy projects over the past year, according to analysts.

____________

World Energy Hits a Turning Point: Solar That's Cheaper Than Wind

Emerging markets are leapfrogging the developed world thanks to cheap panels.

A transformation is happening in global energy markets thats worth noting as 2016 comes to an end: Solar power, for the first time, is becoming the cheapest form of new electricity.

The chart below shows the average cost of new wind and solar from 58 emerging-market economies, including China, India, and Brazil. While solar was bound to fall below wind eventually, given its steeper price declines, few predicted it would happen this soon.


Solar investment has gone from nothingliterally nothinglike five years ago to quite a lot, said Ethan Zindler, head of U.S. policy analysis at BNEF. A huge part of this story is China, which has been rapidly deploying solar and helping other countries finance their own projects.

Half the Price of Coal

This year has seen a remarkable run for solar power. Auctions, where private companies compete for massive contracts to provide electricity, established record after record for cheap solar power. It started with a contract in January to produce electricity for $64 per megawatt-hour in India; then a deal in August pegging $29.10 per megawatt hour in Chile. Thats record-cheap electricityroughly half the price of competing coal power.

______________

UK hits clean energy milestone: 50% of electricity from low carbon sources


Half of the UKs electricity came from wind turbines, solar panels, wood burning and nuclear reactors between July and September, in a milestone first.

Official figures published on Thursday show low carbon power, which has been supported by the government to meet climate change targets, accounted for 50% of electricity generation in the UK in the third quarter, up from 45.3% the year before.

The rise was largely driven by new windfarms and solar farms being connected to the grid, and several major coal power stations closing.

In Scotland, the share of low carbon power is even greater, and now stands at 77% of electricity generation. A record 29% of Scotlands electricity was exported, with almost all of it going to England.

Environmental measures have made coal power increasingly uneconomic in the UK, and ministers have promised to phase it out entirely by 2025 at the latest.

Despite a recent rise in wholesale prices, which were blamed for one small energy supplier going bust last month, the average household energy bill was down 4.6% in 2016, to £1,237.

A spokesman for the Department of Business, Energy and Industrial Strategy said: We have made a firm commitment to reducing the UKs carbon emissions, and these statistics show that we are doing exactly that.

*Related*: Two charts show how UK coal use is collapsing

The amount of coal burned in the UK is falling rapidly, new government data shows.

The collapse has been particularly dramatic in the power sector, where monthly coal use is down 70-80% compared to last year. The UKs top-up carbon tax, rising output from renewables and the closure of several coal-fired power stations are behind this trend.




_____________


Delhi Metro To Run Trains Using Solar Power From Next Year


Indias largest subway system is set up fully switch to solar power from next year with an aim to reduce its growing carbon footprint.

Delhi Metro Rail Corporation chief Mangu Singh told reporters that the subway system shall fully shift to solar power to run trains and support infrastructure, like lighting at stations, from next year.

___________

3D Printed Trees Harvest Energy From Sun, Wind, & Temperature




Can a 3D printed solar tree capture energy from the sun? Yes, say researchers at the VTT Technical Research Centre of Finland. Not only do these little powerhouses make electricity from the sun, they also harvest energy from the wind and changes in temperature.  VTT is the largest multi-technological applied research organization in northern Europe. It is part of the Finnish Ministry of Employment and Economy.

The tiny leaves are made of 3D printed organic solar cells. They react to sunlight to make enough electricity to power a cell phone or other small device. The flexible cells also make electricity when they vibrate, which happens when the wind blows or changes in temperature occur. The cells not only make electricity but can store it as well.

The trunk of the tree is manufactured from the byproducts created when real trees are harvested and made into lumber, so the trees even smell like real wood. The tiny trees can be used outdoors or indoors. The more leaves the solar tree has, the more power it generates.

______________

Netherlands: Only Zero-Emissions Cars By 2035 (New Car Sales), + Residential Natural Gas Phaseout


The Dutch government has presented a long-term energy plan that stipulates that no new cars with combustion engines may be sold from 2035 on. In addition, in the Netherlands  for over 50 years the largest natural gas producer in the EU  all houses will be disconnected from the gas grid by 2050. The plan has broad parliamentary support  in fact, many political parties believe it does not go far enough.

----------


## CaptainNemo

Well it's that or this.

(or maybe this?)

----------


## S Landreth

Solar Farms Expected to Outpace Natural Gas in U.S.

2016 is shaping up to be a milestone year for energy, and when the final accounting is done, one of the biggest winners is likely to be solar power.

For the first time, more electricity-generating capacity from solar power plants is expected to have been built in the U.S. than from natural gas and wind, U.S. Department of Energy data show.


Though the final tally wont be in until March, enough new solar power plants were expected to be built in 2016 to total 9.5 gigawatts of solar power generating capacity, tripling the new solar capacity built in 2015. Thats enough to light up more than 1.8 million homes.

The solar farms built in 2016 were expected to exceed the 8 gigawatts of natural gas power generating capacity and the 6.8 gigawatts of wind power slated for construction this year. No new coal-fired power plants were planned in 2016.

If 2016 planned additions pan out as operators initially expected for 2016, it would mark the first year that solar was the largest source of capacity, said Tim Shear, an economist for the U.S. Energy Information Administration.

_____________

China builds world's biggest solar farm in journey to become green superpower

Vast plant in Qinghai province is part of Chinas determination to transform itself from climate change villain to a green energy colossus


High on the Tibetan plateau, a giant poster of the Chinese president, Xi Jinping, guards the entrance to one of the greatest monuments to Beijings quest to become a clean energy colossus.

To Xis right, on the road leading to what is reputedly the biggest solar farm on earth, a billboard greets visitors with the slogan: Promote green development! Develop clean energy!

Behind him, a sea of nearly 4m deep blue panels flows towards a spectacular horizon of snow-capped mountains  mile after mile of silicon cells tilting skywards from what was once a barren, wind-swept cattle ranch.

Built at a cost of about 6bn yuan (£721.3m) and in almost constant expansion since construction began in 2013, Longyangxia now has the capacity to produce a massive 850MW of power  enough to supply up to 200,000 households  and stands on the front line of a global photovoltaic revolution being spearheaded by a country that is also the worlds greatest polluter.

_________

Scotland sets ambitious goal of 66% emissions cut within 15 years

Holyrood ministers aim higher after hitting target of 42% cut by 2020 six years early, but say Brexit poses challenge


Scotland is seeking to dramatically cut its reliance on fossil fuels for cars, energy and homes after setting a radical target to cut total climate emissions by 66% within 15 years.

In one of the worlds most ambitious climate strategies, ministers in Edinburgh have unveiled far tougher targets to increase the use of ultra-low-carbon cars, green electricity and green home heating by 2032.

The new strategy, which is expected to cost up to £3bn a year to implement and is closely linked to a new renewable energy programme due to be published this month, will call for:

 40% of all new cars and vans sold in Scotland to be ultra-low-emission by 2032, with 50% of Scotlands buses to be low-carbon.

 A totally carbon-free electricity sector based entirely on renewable energy sources by 2032, when Scotlands last nuclear power station will close.

 Four out of five of Scotlands 2m homes to be heated using low-carbon technologies.

 The repairing of 250,000 hectares of degraded peatlands, which store a total of 1.7 gigatonnes of CO2 in Scotland.

 At least 30% of Scotlands vital publicly owned ferry fleet to be low-carbon, powered by hybrid engines.

___________

German Lawmakers Vote To Ban The Internal Combustion Engine


The modern internal combustion engine first came from Germany and now Germany wants to put a nail in its coffin. The Bundesrat has passed a resolution to ban the ICE beginning in 2030.

Germany's Spiegel Magazin reported this morning that the country's top legislative body was able to reach a bi-partisan agreement that hopes to allow only zero-emission vehicles on EU roads in 14 years. For the resolution to be instituted across Europe, it will have to be approved by the EU.

But according to Forbes, "German regulations traditionally have shaped EU and UNECE regulations."

Greens party lawmaker Oliver Krischer told Spiegel, "If the Paris agreement to curb climate-warming emissions is to be taken seriously, no new combustion engine cars should be allowed on roads after 2030."

_____________

Dutch trains now all powered by wind energy




All Dutch trains are now 100 percent powered by electricity generated by wind energy, the national railway company NS said Tuesday, calling it a world first.

Since the first of January, 100 percent of our trains are running on wind energy, NS spokesman Ton Boon told AFP.

Dutch electricity company Eneco won a tender launched by NS two years ago and the two firms signed a 10-year deal setting January 2018 as the date by which all NS trains should run on wind energy.

So we in fact reached our goal a year earlier than planned, said Boon, adding that an increase in the number of wind farms across the country and off the coast of The Netherlands had helped NS achieve its aim.

Eneco and NS said on a joint website that some 600,000 passengers daily are the first in the world to travel thanks to wind energy. NS operates about 5,500 train trips a day.

____________


Socially and politically, 2016 was a momentous year for Britain. It was also a record breaking year for energy and the environment, but thankfully for all the right reasons. Britains electricity was the cleanest it had been in 60 years, as coal collapsed and renewables rose to record levels.


In 2016, just 9.3% of British (not UK  as Northern Ireland is calculated separately) electricity was generated from coal, down from more than 40% in 2012. This is the lowest share coal has ever provided in the systems 100-plus year history, and the lowest absolute quantity burnt since the start of World War II.

Renewables have seen a dramatic rise in Great Britain, with just over 28 GW of wind, solar and biomass installed  around 1 kW for every household. This is five times more than just five years ago, and as of December 2016, Britain has more renewables (combined) than any other type of generation, beating even gas turbines.

Putting together renewables, nuclear, and imports from France (which are almost all nuclear and hydro), Britain hit the milestone of supplying more than half its electricity from low carbon sources in the summer of 2016, up from 20% in 2010.

___________

China to invest £292bn in renewable power by 2020

Worlds largest energy market looks to move from coal towards cleaner fuels


China will plough 2.5tn yuan (£292bn) into renewable power generation by 2020, the countrys energy agency has said, as the worlds largest energy market continues to shift away from dirty coal power towards cleaner fuels.

The investment will create more than 13m jobs in the sector, the National Energy Administration said in a blueprint document that lays out its plan to develop the nations energy sector during the five-year 2016 to 2020 period.

The NEA said installed renewable power capacity including wind, hydro, solar and nuclear power would contribute to about half of new electricity generation by 2020.

____________

'This is possible. We did it': the week Portugal ran on renewables

Campaigners say the 107 hours when the country was powered by wind, sun and water show they can replace fossil fuels


But look up, past the villages, the clumps of stout ponies and the wolf-haunted forests of pine, oak and eucalyptus, and the harbingers of an environmental revolution are silhouetted against the December sky.

The 130 giant wind turbines that sprout from the peaks, slicing the air with a rhythmic sigh, have helped Portugal to a remarkable achievement. For four and a half days in May the country ran entirely on electricity from renewable sources: wind, hydro and solar power.

Despite fears of a blackout, the lights stayed on for a record 107 hours between 6.45am on Saturday 7 May and 5.45pm the following Wednesday.

----------


## S Landreth

90 Percent of New Power in Europe From Renewables


Renewable energy sources made up nearly nine-tenths of new power added to Europes electricity grids last year, in a sign of the continents rapid shift away from fossil fuels.

But industry leaders said they were worried about the lack of political support beyond 2020, when binding EU renewable energy targets end.

Of the 24.5GW of new capacity built across the EU in 2016, 21.1GW  or 86 percent  was from wind, solar, biomass and hydro, eclipsing the previous high-water mark of 79 percent in 2014.

For the first time windfarms accounted for more than half of the capacity installed, the data from trade body WindEurope showed. Wind power overtook coal to become the EUs second largest form of power capacity after gas, though due to the technologys intermittent nature, coal still meets more of the blocs electricity demand.

Germany installed the most new wind capacity in 2016, while France, the Netherlands, Finland, Ireland and Lithuania all set new records for windfarm installations.

The total capacity added was 3 percent down on 2015, but a surge in offshore windfarms  which are twice as expensive as those built on land  being connected in Britain saw total, Europe-wide investment hit a record 27.5bn ($29.2 billion).

More on Europes Wind Power


______________

Norway Sets New All-Time EV Sales Record, Hits 37.5% Market Share In January


Norway began 2017 in style, setting a new all-time plug-in electric vehicle sales record!

In total, 4,898 new passenger plug-ins were registered, which was up 75% year-over-year.

Its amazing that Norway is moving towards 40% market share with new record of 37.5%  that means that now more than 1 out of every 3 new vehicles in Norway is sold with a plug!

And this result is still ahead of other longer-range EVs entering the market  such as the Opel Ampera-e in June.

Passenger registration breakdown:

BEVs (2,289  up 20.5% and 17.5% market share) + 494 used and 65 vans (54 new and 11 used)
PHEVs (2,609  up 190.9% and 20% market share)
FCVs (6)

For the month, the best selling plug-in for Norway was the BMW i3, which noted 622 new registrations (4.8% of all new vehicles in the country), taking second spot among all models.  The Volkswagen Golf lead all sales, and of the 738 sold, 235 were e-Golfs and 257 were plug-in Golf GTEs.


____________

Wind Energy Is Now The Largest Source Of Clean Energy In The U.S.


Wind power has now overtaken hydroelectric as the largest single source of clean energy in the United States. With 82 thousand MWs of total installed capacity at the end of 2016, wind turbines exceeded the 80 thousand MWs generated by the nations hydroelectric dams. This comes on the heels of the EIAs short-term energy outlook which predicts wind and solar power will continue to account for the fastest growth in the U.S. energy sector, repeating a trend from last year. The EIA predicts wind power will reach 94 thousand MWs by 2018.

Wind hasnt surpassed hydroelectric power in all categories, however; in terms of actual power generated, dams still out-perform wind turbines, as they tend to stay on for more of the year. But with few dams planned for construction, its likely wind power will exceed hydroelectric in actual power produced in the next few years.

The American Wind Energy Association (AWEA) has reported that 10 thousand MWs in new power is currently under construction, including the Amazon Wind Farm off the coast of Elizabeth City, NC, the nations first large off-shore wind farm. Last year, 8200 MWs was added, most of it in the years final quarter.

___________

Victoria to get its first large-scale solar plants


After years of unfulfilled promises, Victoria is on the cusp of getting its first large-scale solar power stations. Three farms in the state's northwest are promised to be operating by the start of next year.

Australian company Overland Sun Farming plans to start work in April on separate fields of solar photovoltaic panels at Yatpool, Iraak and Wemen, creating about 200 construction jobs.

With a combined output of 320 megawatts, they are expected to produce enough electricity to power Geelong, Ballarat and Bendigo when running at full capacity.

_____________

Energy Budget 2017-18: Solar power to feed 7,000 railway stations says FM Arun Jaitley

To reduce dependence on fossil fuels, it has been announced that the government intends to expand sourcing of solar power as an important part of the Solar Mission of the Indian Railways


Announcing the Union Budget for the 2017-18, Finance Minister Arun Jaitley said that around 7,000 railway stations will be fed using solar power and work has already began in 300 stations in that respect.

The project is expected to feed at least 7,000 stations with solar power in the medium term. Jaitley also said that regarding this work will be taken up for 2000 stations as part of the governments 1000 megawatt solar mission.

Addressing the House members, the FM said,  It is proposed to feed at least 7,000 stations with solar power in the medium term. A beginning has already been made in 300 stations.

_____________

US Solar Grows 95% In 2016 In Record-Breaking Year

The United States solar market had its biggest year to date in 2016, growing a phenomenal 95%, installing a fantastic 14.5 gigawatts of new solar capacity, according to new statistics released today.

The latest US Solar Market Insight report from GTM Research and the Solar Energy Industries Association (SEIA) was published today, revealing that 2016 blew all expectations away. 2015 itself had been a record-breaking year, with the US solar market installing 7.5 gigawatts (GW) of new solar capacity. But 2016 almost doubled that total, growing 95% in one year to install a total of 14,625 megawatts (MW), and becoming the leading source of new electric generating capacity installed through the year, with 39% of new capacity across all fields.


_____________

Utilities vote to close largest coal plant in Western US

Navajo Generating Station contributes big to tribal economy but also pollution.


At 2.25 gigawatts, Arizonas Navajo Generating Station is the biggest coal-burning power plant in the Western US. The plant, and the nearby Kayenta coal mine that feeds it, are located on the Navajo Indian Reservation, and the Navajo and Hopi peoples have had a conflicted relationship with coal since the plant opened in the 1970s. Almost all the 900-plus jobs at the mine and plant are held by Native Americans, and the tribes receive royalties to account for large portions of their budget.

Negotiations were underway to improve the tribes lease terms, which expire in 2019. But on Monday, the four utilities that own most of the plant voted to close it at the end of 2019. They decided that the plants coal-powered electricity just cant compete with plants burning natural gas. A press release from Salt River Project, which runs the plant, explained, The decision by the utility owners of [Navajo Generating Station] is based on the rapidly changing economics of the energy industry, which has seen natural gas prices sink to record lows and become a viable long-term and economical alternative to coal power.

----------


## S Landreth

Solar power growth leaps by 50% worldwide thanks to US and China


The amount of solar power added worldwide soared by some 50% last year because of a sun rush in the US and China, new figures show.

New solar photovoltaic capacity installed in 2016 reached more than 76 gigawatts, a dramatic increase on the 50GW installed the year before. China and the US led the surge, with both countries almost doubling the amount of solar they added in 2015, according to data compiled by Europes solar power trade body.

Globally there is now 305GW of solar power capacity, up from around 50GW in 2010 and virtually nothing at the turn of the millennium.

___________

'Spinning sail' rebooted to cut fuel and make ocean tankers greener


Invented a century ago, rotating columns fixed to ships deck interact with wind to provide forward thrust and could make 10% fuel saving

An ocean-going tanker is to be fitted with a type of spinning sail invented almost a century ago in a step that could lead to more environmentally friendly tankers worldwide.

The unusual sails are rotating columns fixed to the deck of the ship, whose interaction with the wind provides forward thrust. The trial is backed by Maersk, one of the worlds biggest shipping companies and Shells shipping arm.

International shipping runs largely on highly polluting bunker fuel and the industry is coming under increasing pressure to play its part in tackling climate change by reducing emissions. Technologies being explored to cut pollution include kites, batteries or using biofuels.

The spinning, or rotor sail, was invented by the German engineer Anton Flettner and he put it into practice on two ships, one of which crossed the Atlantic in 1926. It propels the ship because when wind passes the spinning rotor sail, the air flow accelerates on one side and decelerates on the opposite side, creating a thrust force perpendicular to the wind direction.

The rotor sails being installed on a 240 metre-long Maersk tanker are modern lightweight versions produced by the Finnish company Norsepower. They will be 30 metres tall and 5 metres in diameter, the largest rotor sails ever deployed and the first to be used on a tanker.

__________

New 2-D Perovskite Solar Cell Exceeds Expectations For Solar Cell Efficiency


In the latest such development, the Los Alamos team practically ran out of words trying to describe the significance of their Ruddleson-Popper photovoltaic study. Heres team member Mercouri Kanatzidis of Northwestern University enthusing over the results:

The 2D hybrid perovskites continue to surprise. When we first designed these materials we were hoping that high quality samples of them would exhibit novel optoelectronic propertiesWell, they have done so and then some. They have exceeded our expectations and are proving to be truly amazing systems. We have only scratched the surface of what is theresorry for the punin this 2D family and we anticipate continued excitement going forward.

If you are wondering whats up with that pun about scratching the surface, Kanatzidis is referring to the focal point of the study.

One drawback of layered perovskites and similar photovoltaic materials is that their efficiency tends to degrade at edges and surfaces.

The Los Alamos team was able to show that such materials can be tweaked to avoid that problem.

The solution was to insert organic (think: plastic) layers between the perovskite layers.

_________

US Navy Wades In With Another Pitch For Low Cost Renewable Energy


The Air Force is forging ahead with solar projects in California and New Jersey, and now the Navy is giving itself a big pat on the back for helping to develop a new device for harvesting ambient energy from rivers, tides, and ocean currents.

The Navy seems particularly excited about the potential for providing remote villages in Alaska with relief from the high cost of diesel fuel for heating and power generation.

The new device is in the category of hydrokinetic energy systems. Like hydro dams, hydrokinetic systems use the flow of water to power turbines that generate electricity (wave power devices are in a related but slightly different slot).

The big difference is that conventional hydropower requires a lot of infrastructure to amp up water pressure. Hydrokinetic devices require no such thing. They simply use an ambient current to spin a turbine, so they could be anchored to a riverbed or tethered to a barge.

_________

Shell sells Canadian oil sands, ties bonuses to emissions cuts


Royal Dutch Shell has agreed to sell most of its Canadian oil sands assets for $8.5 billion, the latest international oil major to withdraw from the costly and carbon-heavy projects.

Shell is trying to sell assets totaling $30 billion to cut debt following its $54 billion acquisition of BG Group and is under investor pressure to mitigate climate change risks.

Shell also said on Thursday that 10 percent of directors' bonuses will now be tied to how well it manages greenhouse gas emissions in refining, chemical and upstream operations.

_________

Two Ohio coal-fired plants to close, deepening industry decline


Electricity company Dayton Power & Light said on Monday it would shut down two coal-fired power plants in southern Ohio next year for economic reasons, a setback for the ailing coal industry but a victory for environmental activists.

Republican President Donald Trump promised in his election campaign to restore U.S. coal jobs that he said had been destroyed by environmental regulations put into effect by his Democratic predecessor, Barack Obama.

Dayton Power & Light, a subsidiary of The AES Corporation, said in an emailed statement that it planned to close the J.M. Stuart and Killen plants by June 2018 because they would not be economically viable beyond mid-2018.

Coal demand has flagged in recent years due to competition from cheap and plentiful natural gas.

The plants along the Ohio River in Adams County employ some 490 people and generate about 3,000 megawatts of power for coal.

----------


## Maanaam

> My guess is that trump will remove 100% of the subsidies to renewables in the us.  Then we shall see just how it goes.  If what you say is true then all will be well for renewables, if what you say is not then they will collapse.  If the renewables collapse in the us without massive govt subsidies then I say all of you are deplorables.


Most photovoltaic panels come from China. The best way to increase uptake of private solar panels is to remove the tariffs imposed upon them. I can't see Trump removing tariffs from Chinese imports.

----------


## Takeovers

> Most photovoltaic panels come from China.


True. But Solar City is building a mega factory for mass producing solar panels in the US.

----------


## Takeovers

Tesla is announcing a Semi truck to be presented later this year.

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-semi...nvestment-roi/



BTW the stock market must be a crazy place. Tesla has been valued higher than Daimler for a while. But a few days ago it passed General Motors who produce about 100 times more cars at least for the moment.

There are a lot of people who speculated on a drop of Tesla shares after the US election. I guess some people have lost heavily in that bet.

----------


## misskit

*Teslas solar roof tiles go up for pre-order today*

Tesla is opening up pre-orders for its solar roof tiles today  a little later than previously slated.

CEO Elon Musk tweeted that the company will be accepting orders for the tiles from later this afternoon. Although only two of the four possible tile styles are being made available at this point.

Responding to a question via Twitter Musk said the first version of the tiles that can be pre-ordered are the black glass smooth and textured versions.

Tuscan and French slate versions will be available to order in about six months, he added.

Musk said the tiles can be ordered for almost any country, including specific confirms for Australia and the UK.

He also confirmed that deployment  i.e. delivery and installation  will be this year in the US, and in 2018 for overseas orders.

Theres no official confirm on price yet which really is the key detail here. Because, while traditional solar panels may look unsightly, the historical cost of the renewable technology has undoubtedly been the biggest barrier to wider uptake  though the price of solar has also been falling significantly in recent years.

Previous hints from Tesla on the cost of its solar tiles have suggested the price of the system will amount to the price of an ordinary roof plus the cost of electricity.

Which implies solar tiles will require an initial outlay thats more than the upfront cost of a traditional slate roof. But we should know more in a few hours

Tesla announced the quartz glass solar roof tiles last fall, showing off four aesthetic looks that resembled fairly closely a current roofing material style.

The tiles are transparent to allow sunlight to penetrate the cells from above but appear opaque when viewed from an angle. And they have roughly equivalent efficiency of traditional solar power gathering cells, while aiming to blend in rather better with traditional roofing aesthetic.

The product is being billed as being able to generate enough energy to fully power a household. While any excess power generated could be stored in Teslas Powerwall 2.0 battery units, giving the homeowner a backup energy source to cover demand spikes.

https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/10/te...e-order-today/

----------


## misskit

^*Tesla's Solar Roof gets a price*

 Following this morning's news that Tesla will begin taking orders for its Solar Roof, the company laid out a few more details via a blog post published this afternoon, including long-awaited pricing information.

Tesla CEO Elon Musk first announced the Solar Roof project in October 2016, promising a glass roofing tile with the same appearance of traditional building materials, but which would generate electricity for a home by way of a solar cell embedded in each tile. At the time of the announcement, Musk claimed a Solar Roof would have a similar cost to a standard roof "plus electricity."

The company says Solar Roof will cost $21.85 per square foot of Solar Roof tile for a 3,000 square foot roof, using the same calculation method in a Consumer Reports roof tile comparison from November 2016. To compete with the costs of a non-solar roof, Tesla, extrapolating from the Consumer Report study, said the Solar Roof would need to come under $24.50.



more  https://www.cnet.com/news/teslas-sol...f-has-a-price/

----------


## Maanaam

> The company says Solar Roof will cost $21.85 per square foot of Solar Roof tile for a 3,000 square foot roof,





> To compete with the costs of a non-solar roof, Tesla, extrapolating from the Consumer Report study, said the Solar Roof would need to come under $24.50.


That's $8000 under the competitive break-point (for a 3000 sq foot roof). Looking promising.

----------


## S Landreth

A single revolution of a turbines blades can power a home for 29 hours.


The Worlds Largest Wind Turbines Have Started Generating Power in England

The engineers responsible for maintaining the hardware at the Burbo Bank wind farm, off the northwest coast of England, will need a head for heights. Standing 195 meters tall, these are the tallest wind turbines in commercial use on the planet.

The new wind farm, actually an addition to an older facility installed a decade ago, comprises 32 of the gargantuan new turbines. Each one is fitted with three 80-meter-long blades, allowing it to crank out eight megawatts of powerfor a grand total of 258 megawatts from the entire installation, which went live this week. According to the Danish firm DONG Energy, which led the project, a single revolution of the blades on one turbine can power a home for 29 hours.

_____________

Renewable Energy Powers Jobs for Almost 10 Million People


The renewable energy industry employed 9.8 million people last year, up 1.1 percent from 2015, led by the solar photovoltaic business, according to the International Renewable Energy Agencys annual report on the industry.

Growth has slowed in the past two years, while the solar photovoltaic category, with 3.09 million jobs, and wind business more than doubled their respective employee numbers since 2012, the first year assessed, Irena said in the report.

The nature of jobs is changing a little bit, with more emphasis on the installation, operational and maintenance side, Adnan Amin, Irenas director general, said Wednesday in an interview in Abu Dhabi. That doesnt grow as fast as the growth in manufacturing, which was very quick because the technology cost was coming down and you had this huge explosion in equipment.

Jobs will continue to grow in developing countries, especially in Asia, he said.

___________

Uni Newcastle team tests printed solar panels in Australian first

Just days after Tesla announced it was taking orders  and down-payments  for its much-hyped and quite good looking solar roof, an Australian made printed solar innovation that could rival Elon Musks power generating tiles has moved one major step closer to commercialisation.




A University of Newcastle team of researchers has this week launched Australias first large-scale demonstration of printed solar panels, as part of a final phase of testing and modifications of the potentially ground-breaking renewable energy technology.

The lightweight and flexible solar panels are made by printing an advanced electronic ink onto paper thin, clear laminated sheets using conventional printing presses.

The UON team, led by Professor Paul Dastoor, has pioneered both the electronic ink and the printing process over a period of more than 15 years, and is now testing the printed solar panels across a 100 square meter site at the UON campus.

____________

Worlds largest floating solar farm is now generating energy in China


A 40-megawatt solar farm in the South Anhui province of China is finally online and generating renewable energy. Larger than floating farms in Australia and India, the mass of solar panels is the largest in the world can produce enough clean energy to power homes in the area.

A spokesperson for the government said, The plant in Hainan not only makes full use of this area, reducing the demand for land, but also improves generation due to the cooling effects of the surface.

China may be one of the most polluted countries on the planet, but the government is investing in green energy initiatives to offset that reputation. Now that Huainan is home to the worlds largest floating solar farm, it is likely to become a leader in renewable energy production.

____________

Kentucky Coal Mining Museum converts to solar power

The Kentucky Coal Mining Museum in Benham is owned by Southeast Kentucky Community and Technical College. Communications Director Brandon Robinson told WYMT, they're hoping to save money by the switch.

"We believe that this project will help save at least eight to ten thousand dollars, off the energy costs on this building alone, so it's a very worthy effort and it's going to save the college money in the long run," said Robinson.




_____________

Top Trump economic adviser: Coal doesnt even make that much sense anymore

But investing in solar and wind can make us a manufacturing powerhouse, admits Gary Cohn.

Cohn, director of Trumps National Economic Council (NEC), appears to be much more informed about the new energy reality than his boss.

If you think about how solar and how much wind power weve created in the United States, we can be a manufacturing powerhouse and still be environmentally friendly, Cohn said.

____________

Divestment From Fossil Fuels: A May 2017  CleanTechnica Update

----------


## S Landreth

Solar paint offers endless energy from water vapor

Researchers have developed a solar paint that can absorb water vapour and split it to generate hydrogen -- the cleanest source of energy.

The paint contains a newly developed compound that acts like silica gel, which is used in sachets to absorb moisture and keep food, medicines and electronics fresh and dry.

But unlike silica gel, the new material, synthetic molybdenum-sulphide, also acts as a semi-conductor and catalyses the splitting of water molecules into hydrogen and oxygen.

Lead researcher Dr Torben Daeneke, from RMIT University in Melbourne, Australia, said: "We found that mixing the compound with titanium oxide particles leads to a sunlight-absorbing paint that produces hydrogen fuel from solar energy and moist air.




___________

Winds of change: gusts across Europe help set renewable power record


Nuclear, wind and solar power in UK each generated more electricity than gas and coal combined for first time ever

The windy weather across Europe in the past 24 hours may have been a curse for summer picnics, but it has set records for renewable power.

In the UK, wind, nuclear and solar power were each generating more electricity than gas and coal combined at 1pm on Wednesday, for the first time ever. 

Including hydropower and biomass burned at power stations such as Drax in North Yorkshire, renewables provided 50.7% of demand at lunchtime.

High wind speeds and the growing number of windfarms off the coasts of the UK, Germany, the Netherlands and other European countries have also set what are understood to be records.

On Tuesday, 2.7% of all the EUs power was coming from such offshore windfarms, according to the industry body. In the UK, the figure was 10%.

_____________

U.S. Solar Market Adds 2 Gigawatts of PV in Q1 2017

Following rapid growth across the industry in 2016, the United States solar market added 2,044 megawatts of new capacity in the first quarter of 2017. As installations grow, prices continue to fall to new lows, with utility-scale system prices dropping below the $1 per watt barrier for the first time, according to GTM Research and the Solar Energy Industries Associations (SEIA) latest U.S. Solar Market Insight Report.

Q1 was the sixth straight quarter in which more than two gigawatts of solar photovoltaics (PV) and more than one gigawatt of utility-scale PV was installed.


_____________

 Vietnamese 800 Megawatt Phu Cuong Wind Farm Gets Official Go-Ahead


Seven months after it was first proposed the massive 800 megawatt Vietnamese Phu Cuong Wind Farm has been officially formalized under a $2 billion Joint Development Agreement between GE Renewable Energy, Mainstream Renewable Power, and local Vietnamese partner, the Phu Cuong Group.

GE Renewable Energy announced on the last day of May that it had signed a formal $2 billion Joint Development Agreement (JDA) between alongside global wind and solar company, Mainstream Renewable Power, and local Vietnamese partner, the Phu Cuong Group, to develop the 800 megawatt (MW) Phu Cuong Wind Farm. Originally announced back in November of last year, the Phu Cuong Wind Farm was part of three separate wind farms that Mainstream Renewable Power will develop in Vietnam, for a cumulative total of 940 MW.

_____________

U.S. Reports a Major Milestone in Wind and Solar Power

10 percent of electricity generated in the country in March came from these renewables


Ten percent of all of the electricity generated in the U.S. in March came from wind and solar power, marking the first such milestone in U.S. history, according to a new U.S. Energy Information Administration report.

The EIA estimates that wind and solar farms likely generated 10 percent of Americas electricity in April as well, which would be another first, according to the report.

This years milestone shows that renewables are becoming a major source of electricity in the U.S. and can no longer be considered alternative energy, said Christopher Clack, CEO of the power grid modeling firm Vibrant Clean Energy and a former National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration researcher.

The reports findings represent a marked increased from March 2016, when wind and solar generated 8.6 percent of total U.S. electricity. Overall, about 7 percent of U.S. electricity comes from wind and solar annually, up from less than 1 percent a decade ago. Texas is the countrys biggest wind power producer and California is the largest solar producer.

_____________

Electric cars accelerate past 2m mark globally


China, US and Europe accounted for more than 90% of electric vehicle sales last year with decreasing costs driving demand

The number of electric cars in the world accelerated past the 2m barrier last year, as prices fell and manufacturers launched new models.

The number of battery-powered vehicles numbered just hundreds globally in 2005 and passed the 1m milestone in 2015, but sales jumped 60% in 2016.

China, the US and Europe accounted for more than 90% of electric vehicle sales last year, with China the single biggest market, according to research by the International Energy Agency.

In some European countries, growth has been so fast that electric cars are taking significant market share from petrol and diesel cars.

_____________

Update on the Model 3: 




_____________

Sign of the times,..

South Miami puts off vote requiring solar panels for new homes  wants to get it right


After a protracted meeting Tuesday night, South Miami commissioners voted unanimously to hold off on a measure that would require new homes in the city to be installed with solar panels, the first such law in Florida, saying they wanted to make sure the city was adhering to Florida building code laws before taking a final vote.

We want to do this right, said Mayor Philip Stoddard, who powers his electric car and entire house with solar panels, including air-conditioning. He pays Florida Power & Light a monthly electric bill of about $10 a month.

The ordinance, which the commissioners had passed unanimously on first reading in early June, would require that 175 square feet of solar panel be installed per 1,000 square feet of roof area on new houses built in the city. For people who want to expand their home, the ordinance would only apply if the expansion were more than 50 percent of the homes total square footage.

Four similar ordinances exist in the United States, all of which are in California.

_____________

Worlds First Commercial CO2 Capture Plant Goes Live


A Swiss company on Wednesday is set to become the worlds first to commercially remove carbon dioxide directly from the atmosphere and turn it into a useful product. 

Climeworks, which will begin operations at a facility near Zurich, Switzerland, plans to compress the CO2 it captures and use it as fertilizer to grow crops in greenhouses. The company wants to dramatically scale its technology over the next decade, and its long-term goal is to capture 1 percent of global annual carbon dioxide emissions by 2025.

Along with cutting fossil fuel use to zero, removing carbon dioxide from the air is increasingly seen as one way to stop the long-term buildup of greenhouse gases in the atmosphere. Carbon removal and storage coupled with drawing down fossil fuel use is called negative emissions. 

Time is running out to perfect the various methods of capturing carbon dioxide and permanently storing it. Research shows that atmospheric carbon dioxide concentrations will increase to the point that 2°C (3.6°F) of global warming will be inevitable within the next 22 years. Scientists consider that level of global warming dangerous, and the goal of the Paris Climate Agreement is to stop global warming before that limit is reached.

A bit pricey now




_____________

New BP data shows emissions flat in 2016 with record rise in renewables


The world added a record amount of energy from renewable sources in 2016 and global coal use fell again, according to the 2017 BP Statistical Review of World Energy, published earlier this week. This helped to keep global CO2 emissions flat for the third year in a row, even as energy demand rose.

The record 53 million tonnes of oil equivalent (Mtoe) added by non-hydro renewables met a third of the increase in global energy demand. Global coal use fell by 53Mtoe (1.4%) and is now 4% below the 2014 peak.

----------


## Takeovers

https://qz.com/1024520/renewable-ene...ump-withdraws/


*Renewable energy is becoming so cheap the US will meet Paris commitments even if Trump withdraws*








> Research analysts at Morgan Stanley believe that renewable energy  like solar and wind power are hurtling towards a level of ubiquity where  not even politics can hinder them. Renewable energy is simply becoming  the cheapest option, fast. Basic economics, the analysts say, suggest  that the US will exceed its commitments in the Paris agreement  regardless of whether or not president Donald Trump withdraws, as hes  stated he will.
>  We project that by 2020, renewables will be the cheapest form of  new-power generation across the globe, with the exception of a few  countries in Southeast Asia, the Morgan Stanley analysts said in a  report published Thursday.
>  By our forecasts, in most cases favorable renewables economics  rather than government policy will be the primary driver of changes to  utilities carbon emissions levels, they wrote. For example,  notwithstanding president Trumps stated intention to withdraw the US  from the Paris climate accord, we expect the US to exceed the Paris  commitment of a 26-28% reduction in its 2005-level carbon emissions by  2020.
>  Globally, the price of solar panels has fallen 50% between 2016 and  2017, they write. And in countries with favorable wind conditions, the  costs associated with wind power can be as low as one-half to one-third  that of coal- or natural gas-fired power plants. Innovations in  wind-turbine design are allowing for ever-longer wind blades; that boost  in efficiency will also increase power output from the wind sector,  according to Morgan Stanley.
>  Even in Australia, where the political climate is hostile to renewables,  Morgan Stanley sees hope in the slightly longer-term: In Australia, we  anticipate that by 2020, renewables will provide ~28% of grid-supplied  energy, including over 60% in South Australia.

----------


## S Landreth

Vattenfalls 288MW Sandbank offshore wind farm inaugurated


Swedish energy giant Vattenfall and Stadtwerke München (SWM) have inaugurated its 288MW Sandbank offshore wind farm.

The offshore wind farm located 90km west of Island of Sylt, is expected to generate enough clean electricity to power about 400,000 German households.

Sandbank is the second offshore wind farm to have been inaugurated by the duo Vattenfall and Stadtwerke München, with the first being Dan Tysk. Both the wind farms generate 576MW of clean energy. 

The offshore wind farms construction began in the summer of 2015. It has a total of 72 turbines, each producing about 4MW of electricity. The turbines were supplied by Siemens. Each of the turbines is installed on a monopile structure, reaching depths between 26m  34m.

_____________

China Just Built A 250-Acre Solar Farm Shaped Like A Giant Panda


In a display of China's commitment to ramping up renewable energy resources, the country just finished a 250-acre solar farm in the shape of a panda. The effort is partially a PR campaign as China continues to lead the world in renewable energy investment.

The first phase of the solar power plant was recently completed, adding 50MW (of the total 100MW) to the electricity grid in Datong, China. The panda shaped plant was proposed in May of 2016 by Panda Green Energy's largest shareholder, China Merchants New Energy. It was quickly approved as a way to build support for sustainable energy development with Chinese youth.

To create the visual effect of darker and lighter solar panels, Panda Green Energy used both darker monocrystalline silicon and lighter thin film cells.  This allowed the energy company to stagger the solar panels in an array that mimics the coloring and shape of a giant panda.

This is just the first of 100 panda shaped solar plants planned across China and Asia in the coming years. This past May, Fiji announced a smaller panda shaped solar farm.


____________

The Largest Wind Farm In The US Is Being Built In Wyoming


Theres the Wyoming you see on postcards  the snow-dusted mountains and caramel-colored prairies where movie stars build their second homes. But theres another Wyoming  the one that powers Americas homes and businesses. The Cowboy State churns out more coal than all of Appalachia, and its home to some of the strongest winds on the continent. The Rocky Mountains funnel air across flat, open prairies, producing winds that rival the most powerful ocean gales.

In Carbon County, Wyoming  so named for its abundant reserves of coal  conservative billionaire Philip Anschutz is building the countrys largest wind farm. Its 1,000 turbines could generate enough electricity to power every home in Los Angeles and San Francisco  electricity that will be shipped to California by way of a brand new 700-mile transmission line.

___________

Porsche Installs $900,000 Solar Pylon & 1st High-Power EV Supercharger (350 kW) At New Berlin Office


Porsche is investing more than 15 million in new facilities in the German capitol region in and around Berlin. Part of that investment is represented in a pylon that stands in front of the companys newest branch office known as the Porsche Center Berlin-Adlershof. The 80 foot high, 20 foot wide pylon is more than a corporate symbol.

Covered in 8,000 solar cells contained in 260 solar panels, the pylon in front of the new Berlin headquarters is expected to generate more than 30,000 kilowatt-hours of electricity every year  enough to meet the energy needs of the entire building it sits in front off. The photovoltaic pylon cost $900,000 to build. Completed in 16 weeks, the finished pylon weighs 88 tons.

___________

6 million people in China went a week without fossil fuels 


A vast Chinese province of nearly 6 million people has generated all the power it needed for an entire week without using any fossil fuels, according to state-run Chinese media.

Qinghai, a Tibetan plateau province in the countrys northwest, derived all of its power from wind, solar, and hydro-electricity from June 17 to June 23. The experiment was part of a trial run by the government to see if the electricity grid could cope without the kind of constant, reliable energy normally provided by fossil fuels. The Chinese government claims that Qinghais week without fossil fuels sets a new global benchmark. In May last year, Portugal (population 10 million) ran its electricity for four consecutive days without fossil fuels.

But Qinghai had some advantages. Its sparsely populated, compared to other Chinese provinces. As the source of Chinas three mighty rivers  the Yellow, Yangtze, and Mekong  it has an unusually large number of hydroelectric facilities. Nearly 80 percent of the energy used during the test week came from hydro. But the plateau is also bathed in sun, making Qinghai a prime site for the expansion of the Chinese solar industry. China completed the worlds biggest solar farm there earlier this year.

____________

Coal has no future, says US railroad boss

CSX will not buy locomotives to haul the fuel despite Trump pledge to revive industry


One of the largest haulers of US coal says fossil fuels have no future, despite pledges to the contrary from President Donald Trump.

CSX, a freight railroad company with origins in the bituminous coal seams of Appalachia, will not buy a single new locomotive to pull coal trains, chief executive Hunter Harrison told analysts on Wednesday.

Fossil fuels are dead, Mr Harrison said. Thats a long-term view. Its not going to happen overnight. Its not going to be in two or three years. But its going away, in my view. 

His comments come as the White House aims to revive the American coal industry by rescinding environmental regulations and abandoning the Paris climate agreement. Mr Trump surrounded himself with coal miners earlier this year when he signed an executive order he said was putting an end to the war on coal. 

Yet US power generators are building more plants fuelled by cheap natural gas, displacing old coal-fired units. Falling costs for solar and wind energy have also eaten into coals market share. 

North American railroads have reshaped their asset holdings in acknowledgment that coals apex has passed.

Lance Fritz, chief executive of the Union Pacific railroad, said in a recent interview that Mr Trumps move to scrap Clean Power Plan regulations was unlikely to grow its coal business. It takes away a headwind," he said.

CSXs rise in coal volumes derived from 8.2m tonnes of exports. Deliveries of coal to US utilities declined year on year to 11m tonnes. Despite long-term trends, Mr Harrison reiterated his support for the business. The last carload of coal thats shipped out of this country, I want to be the carrier that ships it, he said. 

Mr Harrison said he was not going to buy locomotives or double-track CSXs routes to accommodate coal. Coal is not a long-term issue, he said.

___________

Britain to ban sale of all diesel and petrol cars and vans from 2040


As part of a government strategy to improve air quality, Britain is to ban all new petrol and diesel cars and vans from 2040 amid fears that rising levels of nitrogen oxide pose a major risk to public health.

The commitment, which follows a similar pledge in France, is part of the governments much-anticipated clean air plan, which has been at the heart of a protracted high court legal battle.

----------


## S Landreth

Tesla - First Model 3 Handovers

----------


## Takeovers

I always wondered how long those batteries would last. I was pleasantly surprised to hear they are good for at the very least 150,000km, very likely much more, like double that.

A funny thing at the recent ISS conference. A mother has brought her daugther and niece, 10 and 14 years old. She said for them Elon Musk is what at that age for her was Madonna. A popstar and they want to get into STEM education for that reason.

----------


## S Landreth

$274M wind farm floating off Scotland




________

4 Dutch Airports to Become 100% Renewable By Next Year, in Big Win for the Planet - Royal Schiphol Group fully powered by Dutch wind farms from 2018


From 1 January 2018, all the business units of Royal Schiphol Group will run on sustainable power which is generated in the Netherlands. Eneco and Royal Schiphol Group have entered into an agreement to this effect. In the years ahead, all of the sustainable power will be generated by Eneco's new Dutch wind farms. As a result, Schiphol is helping to accelerate the development of sustainable electricity production in the Netherlands.

Eneco will supply Schiphol, Rotterdam The Hague Airport, Eindhoven Airport and Lelystad Airport with sustainable power. Together, the airports consume around 200 GWh, which is comparable with the consumption of 60,000 households, e.g. the size of Haarlemmermeer or Delft.

__________

China connects 13.5GW of solar PV  in a single month


China has installed 24.4 gigawatts (GW) of solar PV in the first six months of 2017, including an extraordinary 13.5GW in the month of June alone, as developers rushed to complete installations to capitalise on a higher feed in tariff that expired on July 1.

According to the data from the China PV Industry Association (CPIA), the 24.4GW of new capacity  a combination of large and small scale  represented an increase of 9 per cent year on year. It is also equivalent capacity to Australias entire coal fleet, and more than four times its installed solar capacity.

________

Wind farm with Tesla battery storage proposed for offshore Massachusetts

The development could power 80,000 homes with clean energy.


Massachusetts might be getting a massive new wind farm that uses Tesla batteries to store energy.

Deepwater Wind, a wind energy development company, has proposed a 144-megawatt wind farm with 40-megawatt hours of battery storage for a site 30 miles from mainland Massachusetts and 12 miles south of Marthas Vineyard, the company announced Tuesday.

In 2008, Massachusetts passed a law requiring the state to establish goals and meet targets for the reduction of greenhouse gas emissions. Under the law, titled the Climate Protection and Green Economy Act, the state pledged to reduce its greenhouse gas emissions by 25 percent below 1990 levels by 2020.

_________

South Miami = 1st City Outside California To Enact Rooftop Solar Mandate

Yes, South Miami, Florida, supports the Paris Climate Agreement. The city has reason to do so, as concerns are large that Miami and surrounding areas will sink into the wild blue ocean before the end of the century if action isnt taken. Trying to do its part more, in July, South Miami became the first city outside of California to require that solar panels be installed on roofs of all new homes.

Florida politics often lack clarity and ease of environmental support. Still, South Miami got the message loud and clear and decided to follow Californias lead. The backward politics of wasting millions of dollars on misleading policy proposals and TV ads is not the way to go. South Miami, luckily, understands that.





__________

This Containerized Solution Brings Clean Water & Solar Power To Remote Areas

Getting electricity and clean water to remote villages and off-grid locations can make a huge difference in the lives of those who live there, but running power and water lines from a central location can cost far more than bringing an electricity generation and water filtration system directly to the location, and one Italian startup has a $15,000 all-in-one modular solution to do just that




________

India adds 4.8 GW of solar capacity in H1


India has added 4,765 MW of solar power generation in the first half of 2017, surpassing the 4,313 MW installed during 2016.

Of this, 1,869 MW was added in the second quarter of 2017, according to Mercom India Research. While large-scale solar installations aggregated to 1,639 MW in Q2 2017, rooftop installations accounted for 230 MW.

In the first half of 2017, large-scale solar installations made up 4,290 MW (90 per cent) and rooftop installations totalled 475 MW (10 per cent) of the total.

Cumulative solar rooftop installations crossed a significant milestone of 1 GW at the end of Q2 2017.

The Indian solar market has had its best first-half and is on pace to have its best year, Raj Prabhu, CEO and Co-founder, Mercom Capital Group, said.

__________

Liddell coal plant to be replaced by solar, wind, storage

AGL Energy has continued to rubbish suggestions from members of the Coalition, as well as the Murdoch media and the ABC, that Australia should invest in new baseload generation, particularly in coal plants.

We just dont see the development of a new coal-fired power plant as economically rational, even before carbon costs, AGL Energy CEO Andy Vesey told analysts and journalists at a briefing on Thursday, to mark the release of its annual profit results.

And nor would the company consider extending the life of existing coal-fired generators, such as the Liddell plant in the NSW Hunter Valley, which is scheduled to close in 2022.

AGL made a point in its presentation that the most economic option to replace the 2000MW Liddell would not be coal, or baseload gas, but a mix of energy from wind and solar, and various load shaping and firming capacity from other sources.

AGL also reproduced its estimates of the current cost of wind and solar PV. Both renewable energy technologies delivered energy at a lower cost than brown or black coal, and were still competitive even after adding firming costs

___________


 as of late. Here is his take on transitioning away from fossil fuels.




___________

The coal truth: how a major energy source lost its power in Britain

Coal supplied just 2% of power in the first half of 2017, marking a steep decline from just five years ago, according to analysis by Imperial College

UK coal power has collapsed in the past five years


None have ceased operation this year but coal supplies so little power today that in April the National Grid reported the UK had gone the first day without the fossil fuel since Thomas Edison opened the countrys first coal power station at Holborn, London, in 1882. In 2017 so far, there have been more than 300 hours without coal.

_________

As if former reality TV star and current US President* Donald J. Trump needed another headache during his short time in office, along comes the Scottish Environmental Protection Agency. Sepa, as it is affectionately known, has just informed the leader of the free world that he is not free to follow through on plans build a second course at his money-losing Trump International Golf Links near the village of Balmedie, Aberdeen.


Trumps original plans for the resort included two golf courses. He put the second one on hold when plans for the wind farm were first unveiled, but  view or no view  apparently he relented (more on that in a bit) and is pushing forward with the second course.

The Guardian provides this snippet from SNH:

It remains likely that in future coastal-edge dynamism would repeatedly disrupt and increasingly threaten elements of the golf course (whether tees, greens or areas stabilised to support them), SNH told planning officers. If the Trump Organization tried to protect the course by building solid, artificial walls to stop the dunes from drifting in future, the agency said it was likely to formally object.

The big payoff of the golf project is not revenue from memberships and use of the links, its from  hotels, housing, and time shares. The problem is that Trumps original agreement with local planners requires him to build the second course before he can start in the housing end of the development.

According to Mother Jones, Trump tried to renegotiate the deal last year, promising to build 850 homes and 1,900 timeshare units if local planners would let him delay construction of the second course, but he failed to change hearts and minds.

For a someone who represents himself as a great deal maker, Trump now finds himself in a pickle.

*As of this writing.

----------


## chassamui

The only sustainable part of Trumps global energy policy is his 'fart in a trance' attitude to world energy leadership.
Be thankful for the likes of Professor Dan Kammen and his sensible pragmatism, which will certainly prevail long after Trump has gone.

----------


## David48atTD

Damm, I was looking for this thread for ages ... thanks for the recent bump

----------


## David48atTD

OK ... now I'm here ... great.

Starting with something of a more personal use nature ...

Lithium-ion batteries that don't explode a step closer with new water-based technology




Exploding lithium-ion batteries may soon be a thing of the past with  the development of a safer, lighter version that matches the 
power level  needed to run everyday devices.

*Key points*Current lithium-ion batteries contain flammable conducting liquid that can ignite if battery overheats or shortsThis is first time non-flammable technology has been able to generate same energy as standard lithium-ion batteriesBattery technology pushes limits of chemistry but more work needed to be commercially viableLithium-ion rechargeable batteries, which are found in  smartphones, e-cigarettes, hoverboards and electric vehicles, earned  their 
reputation for volatility after a series of high-profile explosive  failures that led to the recall of Samsung's Galaxy Note 7 smartphone.

The  main problem with existing lithium-ion batteries is the conducting  liquid  through which ions are exchanged between positive and 
negative  electrodes  is flammable. 

So, if the battery overheats or shorts out,  there's a risk the liquid can ignite.
 Balance of the article is here

----------


## misskit

*Team creates solar cells that are wearable, washable*

Japanese researchers said they have developed solar cells that are so slim that they can be used in clothing and still function after being cleaned in a washing machine.


The team was led by Kenjiro Fukuda, a researcher at the Riken Center for Emergent Matter Science, and Takao Someya, an electrical engineering professor at the University of Tokyo.


The research on the batteries, which are 3 micrometers thin, was published on Sept. 18 on the website of Nature Energy, a British science journal.


The solar batteries were created by coating an organic compound with semiconductor properties onto a polymer membrane to create photovoltaics.


The photovoltaic was about twice as efficient in converting solar rays into electricity than ordinary ultra-thin solar batteries.


The stretchability and water resistance of the batteries were improved when the cell was sandwiched between two layers of transparent rubber film.


The function of the cell did not decrease even after it was washed with detergent.


Fukuda said the battery could be attached to clothing and used to power medical devices that constantly monitor the wearer’s blood pressure and body temperature to detect early signs of illness.


The battery could also be used for an ultra-thin smartphone that is sewn into clothing, Fukuda added.


photos here 

Team creates solar cells that are wearable, washable?The Asahi Shimbun

----------


## S Landreth

China to Phase Out Internal Combustion Engine Cars

China will set a deadline for automakers to end sales of fossil-fuel-powered vehicles, becoming the biggest market to do so in a move that will accelerate the push into the electric car market led by companies including BYD Co. and BAIC Motor Corp.

Xin Guobin, the vice minister of industry and information technology, said the government is working with other regulators on a timetable to end production and sales. The move will have a profound impact on the environment and growth of Chinas auto industry, Xin said at an auto forum in Tianjin on Saturday.

The worlds second-biggest economy, which has vowed to cap its carbon emissions by 2030 and curb worsening air pollution, is the latest to join countries such as the U.K. and France seeking to phase out vehicles using gasoline and diesel. The looming ban on combustion-engine automobiles will goad both local and global automakers to focus on introducing more zero-emission electric cars to help clean up smog-choked major cities.: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...c-vehicle-push

Starts at the 1:00 mark


 
____________

Solar-to-Fuel System Recycles CO2 to Make Ethanol and Ethylene

Berkeley Lab advance is first demonstration of efficient, light-powered production of fuel via artificial photosynthesis

Scientists at the Department of Energys Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory (Berkeley Lab) have harnessed the power of photosynthesis to convert carbon dioxide into fuels and alcohols at efficiencies far greater than plants. The achievement marks a significant milestone in the effort to move toward sustainable sources of fuel.

 
Many systems have successfully reduced carbon dioxide to chemical and fuel precursors, such as carbon monoxide or a mix of carbon monoxide and hydrogen known as syngas. This new work, described in a study published in the journal Energy and Environmental Science, is the first to successfully demonstrate the approach of going from carbon dioxide directly to target products, namely ethanol and ethylene, at energy conversion efficiencies rivaling natural counterparts.

The researchers did this by optimizing each component of a photovoltaic-electrochemical system to reduce voltage loss, and creating new materials when existing ones did not suffice.

This is an exciting development, said study principal investigator Joel Ager, a Berkeley Lab scientist with joint appointments in the Materials Sciences and the Chemical Sciences divisions. As rising atmospheric CO2 levels change Earths climate, the need to develop sustainable sources of power has become increasingly urgent. Our work here shows that we have a plausible path to making fuels directly from sunlight.: Solar-to-Fuel System Recycles CO2 to Make Ethanol and Ethylene | Berkeley Lab

___________

Navajo Nations first solar project now producing enough electricity for about 13,000 homes

 
A giant array of solar panels near the famed sandstone buttes of Monument Valley has begun producing electricity for the Navajo Nation at a time when the tribe is bracing for the loss of hundreds of jobs from the impending closure of a nearby coal-fired power plant.

The Kayenta Solar Facility is the first utility-scale solar project on the Navajo Nation, producing enough electricity to power about 13,000 Navajo homes.

The plant comes at a time when the area's energy landscape is shifting.

The coal-fired Navajo Generating Station near Page is set to close in December 2019, leaving a site that both tribal and private entities say has the potential for renewable energy development.: Navajo Nations first solar project now producing electricity for the tribe

____________

Dubai launches worlds largest Concentrated Solar Power project

Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid launches worlds largest single-site Concentrated Solar Power project

 
Dubai: The worlds largest Concentrated Solar Power (CSP) project, costing Dh14.2 billion, will be implemented in Dubai, state news agency Wam reported on Saturday.

To be implemented by Dubai Water and Electricity Authority (Dewa), the largest single-site project will generate 700 megawatts (MW) of power when completed. Using the Independent Power Producer (IPP) model, it will include the worlds tallest solar tower, standing 260 metres tall, and a Dh100 billion fund to finance the plan.

We are steadily moving towards achieving Dubai Clean Energy Strategy 2050 goals, which we have launched to turn Dubai into a global hub for clean energy and green economy and become the lowest carbon footprint in the world by 2050.  We are very proud to see our goals turning into tangible achievements by our national cadres who proved efficient and excellence in various fields.

Dewa has revealed that it has awarded the contract for the construction of the CSP project using the Independent Power Producer (IPP) model with a consortium that includes Saudi Arabias ACWA Power and China Shanghai Electric. It has also guaranteed to achieve the lowest cost price of energy with 7.3 US cents per kilowatt.: Dubai launches world?s largest Concentrated Solar Power project

_________

THE ELECTRIC MOTORHOME

Electric cars are already poised to take over our roads, but anyone looking to buy a motorhome is still stuck with only fossil fuel-powered options. That could soon change thanks to Dethleffs.

The German motorhome manufacturer has just unveiled their e.home concept. The exterior of this futuristic RV is blanketed in 31 square meters (334 square feet) of solar panels, generating electricity to help fuel the vehicles electric powertrain. Its electric 80-kilowatt (107-horsepower) motor can be paired with several battery options.

 
According to Dethleffs, the e.homes maximum range is 280 kilometers (174 miles) rated on the New European Driving Cycle, while an EPA rating would likely put it closer to 225 kilometers (140 miles). However, both of those ranges are set without hauling weight. Dethleffs claims a fully outfitted e-home thats hauling weight would have an estimated range of 165 kilometers (103 miles).

The battery pack lasts for approximately 1,500 charges  about 250,000 kilometers (155,000 miles)  before needing replacement. The e-home supports both level 2 and DC fast-charging, and the solar panels provide 3 kilowatts of supplementary battery-charging electricity.: https://futurism.com/take-a-look-at-...-battery-pack/

_________

Solar now costs 6¢ per kilowatt-hour, beating government goal by 3 years

 
Cost goals met, the DOE is moving on to address grid reliability in solar.

On Tuesday, the Department of Energy (DOE) announced that utility-grade solar panels have hit cost targets set for 2020, three years ahead of schedule. Those targets reflect around $1 per watt and 6¢ per kilowatt-hour in Kansas City, the departments mid-range yardstick for solar panel cost per unit of energy produced (New York is considered the high-cost end, and Phoenix, Arizona, which has much more sunlight than most other major cities in the country, reflects the low-cost end).

Those prices dont include an Investment Tax Credit (ITC), which makes solar panels even cheaper. The Energy Department said that the cost per watt was assessed in terms of total installed system costs for developers. That means the number is based on "the sales price paid to the installer; therefore, it includes profit in the cost of the hardware," according to a department presentation.

According to NREL, Approximately 13.7 gigawatts (GW) of new PV systems were installed in the US last year, with the largest share coming from 10.2 GW in the utility-scale sector.: https://arstechnica.com/science/2017...ampaign=buffer

_________

Hinkley nuclear power is being priced out by renewables

 
Hinkley Point C nuclear power station was conceived in the days when offshore wind cost £150 per megawatt hour and a few misguided souls, some of them government ministers, thought a barrel of oil was heading towards $200.

Successive governments swallowed the line that Hinkley represented a plausible answer to the UKs threefold energy conundrum  keeping the lights on, reducing carbon emissions and producing the juice at affordable prices for consumers and business.

Hinkley still scores on reliability and low carbon (if one ignores the effect of spoiling the Somerset countryside with so much concrete), but the extent to which its costs are obscene is now plainer than ever. In Mondays capacity auction, two big offshore wind farms came in at £57.50 per megawatt hour and a third at £74.75. These strike prices  a guaranteed price for the electricity generated - are expressed in 2012 figures, as is Hinkleys £92.50 so the comparison is fair.: https://www.theguardian.com/environm...for-renewables

__________

A conservative-leaning court just issued a surprise ruling on climate change and coal mining

In a rebuke to Trump, the federal court said greenhouse gas emissions need to be considered in lease approvals.

 
Late last week, a federal court knocked down plans to expand coal mining in the Western US, adding to a growing body of rulings against the Trump administrations efforts to push climate change off the agenda.

The surprising decision from the United States Court of Appeals for the 10th Circuit, which has jurisdiction in Colorado, Kansas, Utah, New Mexico, Oklahoma, and Wyoming, told the Bureau of Land Management to redo its math on greenhouse gas emissions from coal leases and sent the approval of these leases back to a lower court.

Under the National Environmental Policy Act, federal agencies have to consider how a given proposal both affects climate change and is affected by climate change.

The 10th Circuit is the highest court to rule on climate change accounting so far, and its opinion undercuts President Donald Trumps efforts to resuscitate the dying US coal industry.

Its reaffirming what a lot of people already knew: Government has to take a hard look at what their environmental impacts are, said Sam Kalen, a law professor at the University of Wyoming. Cases like this are sending signal that regardless of what the administration wants to do, the law says you have to take a look at these issues.

In March, President Trump lifted President Barack Obamas moratorium on coal leasing and stopped a comprehensive review of federal coal policy, with the goal of spurring more coal mining.

However, the courts are once again standing in the way of Trumps agenda.: https://www.vox.com/energy-and-envir...climate-change

----------


## David48atTD

FIRST UP ... A LITTLE ABOUT ME - MY FOSSIL FUEL ALTERNATIVE

In the West I have an average home, bit like the one below ...



Some time ago, maybe 5/6/7 years, the Government decided that a subsidy should be paid to assist in funding a basic Photovoltaic Cell (PV Cells) set-up.
That was the Federal/Commonwealth Government.

Simultaneously the State Government said it would pay a decent feed in Tariff, well above what you would pay to buy their electricity.

Win/Win for the Consumer.    Well, almost.    I bought a 1.5 KW System and it ties into the grid.  
Eight 190 Watt panels facing North-West.  The North-East roof profile is heavily shaded by my neighbours trees.

At the time, after reading the feed-in tariff explanation, I presumed that I would be paid only the high tariff for that electricity that I generated
over and above what I used.

I was WRONG   :34: 

They paid the High Tariff on everything I produced.  Had I known, I would have bought a 5 kw system !

The difference between the Solar Tariff (what I produce) and what I buy in is double.
I other words, I get paid twice as much per kilowatt hour then what it costs me to buy.

Had I known the full details of the generous scheme, my roof would have looked more like this ...   :Smile: 



Hindsight is a wonderfull thing.


So, 5 years later, you can't upgrade your inverter.  I can't keep the generous feed-in tariff, buy a 5KW system and make my roof look like the one above.

The current feed-in tariff is 1/4 of what I get.  So, I'd have to go to a 6KW system to maintain the financial status-quo.

Still, the good news is that we don't actually have any Power Bills  :Smile: 

By spending 6 months a year in Thailand and judicious use of the elec switch when home ... we currently have a modest credit with the Power Company.

Should/when the current Hot Water unit craps itself (it's one of the old storage devices) we might get a Solar Hot Water or a Heat Exchanger,
don't know just yet.


Are we *Green*, or just *Greedy*?

Since the solar Meter installation, we have produced about 10,000 KWH and consumed 13,000 KWH ... a fair effort I reckon.

Do we have a Green conscious?  Yes, but we are not tree huggers.

Are we Greedy?   No, I don't believe so. 
 We take care of the bills and, if we can do that in a green way, all the better.

---

Now, my background is that I'm a Sparkie, but I did my time with the distribution network.  415/11,000/33,000 volt stuff.

This next bit isn't written for the likes of *S Landreth*  et. al.

I'm all for renewables ... brilliant stuff ... and it's only going to get cheaper and more efficient.

Wind, Solar, Tidal, Wave action etc.


But what happens when it's night and the wind sock resembles a dick in need of Viagra?

You need a 'Base Load' Generator, be that coal fired, gas fired, nuclear or, potentially Battery Back-up (grid or domestic).

More below ...

----------


## David48atTD

I'm not an Electrical Engineer, just a high voltage sparkie and it's been more then 2 decades since I was in the game.
Disclaimers over.


I'm all for renewables ... brilliant stuff ... and it's only going to get cheaper and more efficient.

Wind, Solar, Tidal, Wave action etc.

But what happens when it's night (no solar) and the wind sock resembles a dick in need of Viagra?

You need a 'Base Load' Generator, be that coal fired, gas fired, nuclear or, potentially Battery Back-up (grid or domestic).

Think of a Base Load Generator as a Metronome ...It sets the beat that everyone plays to.

AC electricity cycles, in Thailand 50 times a second between positive and negative and the voltage constraints.

It does this ... 

To complicate things, there are 3 phases of electricity so, imagine 3 of the above, 120 degrees apart which have to be in perfect sync,
50 times a seconds.


_Now_ imagine thousands of roof top solar cells, wind generators etc all trying to be in perfect sync, 24 hours a day,
whether you have just turned the Air-Conditioner on or it's 1/2 time during the FA Cup Final*
 
The BIG turbines in coal/gas fired stations act like the fly-wheel in your car, lot's of kinetic energy (energy of motion)
and smooth out each firing of the individual cylinder.
Takes a lot to start them up, and a lot to slow them down.

The BIG turbines in coal fired stations are excellent source of base load power.


Clear as mud?  Still not sure ... think of this.
You've got 20 paddlers in a canoe.  Some are facing forward, some facing back, some have big paddles, some only their hands to dip in the water.

The base load power station is the Cox sitting at the back yelling "All right you lazy lot, face the same way and, on the count
of three, paddle ... STROKE, STROKE, STROKE ... and canoe moves forward.


Nicked that from the OP 
Now, that old, smoke bellowing coal fired generator/Power Station has to replaced with something.

You need a 'Base Load' Generator, be that 'clean' coal fired, gas fired, nuclear or, potentially Battery Back-up (grid or domestic) and,
you also need a conductor, a coxswain which keeps everyone in sync.   This bit apparently can be done artificially through
electronic control, but I don't know how that works.

This leads me to what, for Australia is potentially the most exciting concept for large scale, clean, green, cheap Base Load Power Generation.

*Pumped Storage Hydro ... linked to a Solar/Wind Farm*.

More on it below (when I get time to write).


* It's (apparently) a measurable event because there are a lot of kettles being flicked on to make a cuppa  :Smile:

----------


## misskit

*Global electric shock has lessons for Southeast Asia*

Southeast Asia is at the forefront of a global energy-market transformation that is outpacing even the most ambitious predictions. In the last few days, a report from analyst Wood Mackenzie stated that the ASEAN nations will need to double their energy capacity in the next 20 years, at a cost of more than US$500 billion.




WoodMac also concluded that half of the new capacity within the Association of Southeast Asian Nations bloc will come from renewables, a very different profile to what energy markets were assuming only a few short years ago.




The WoodMac forecast for this region is unexpected, and highlights that ASEAN states have the opportunity to learn from both the successes and failures of other parts of the world that are further down the energy-transition path, and at the same time leverage the enormous cost deflation achieved in renewables in the past two years.


In Europe, the rise of cheap renewable energy has combined with falling electricity demand thanks to the impact of energy efficiency to pull down wholesale electricity prices to unprecedented lows, causing financial pain for utilities that have delayed their transition from fossil fuels to renewables.


Over the 2010-2016 period, European utilities have made US$150 billion in asset write-downs. Investors from Goldman Sachs and UBS have been warning for years that coal has reached retirement age and that solar will become the “default technology of the future”.


Similar trends have been apparent now for some time in China and more recently in India, where drives to install both thermal and renewable capacity concurrently have seen utilization rates for coal-fired power stations drop to 47% in China and 56% in India in 2016. This is despite electricity demand growing in these countries.


While some utilities such as Italy’s Enel and the United States’ NextEra are world leaders in positioning themselves for electricity systems dominated by renewables, there are many examples of utilities suffering significant shareholder-value destruction as a result of resisting the inevitable or belatedly making their transition.


Once Germany’s biggest utility, E.On’s belated response was to spin off its struggling coal, gas and hydro generation assets into a separate company. Germany’s RWE has been affected in the same way. By failing to refocus their businesses toward renewables sooner, these major players have suffered significant continuing reductions in shareholder value compared with Enel, which made its strategic move earlier.


In Australia, where thermal power is being progressively replaced by a growing base of renewable-energy plants, AGL appears to be another utility leader. Even despite continuing policy uncertainty, into 2017, Australia is seeing an A$11 billion (US$8.6 billion) wave of investments in renewable-energy infrastructure projects.


In accepting a future dominated by a succession of closures of end-of-life coal-fired power plants and one in which expensive domestic gas is no longer an option as a transition fuel, AGL is working to ensure the closure of its last coal-fired power stations ahead of target.


In fast-developing countries like India, increasing electricity demand means the large coal-fired generation fleet cannot be quickly abandoned. However, the global energy transition backed by the biggest financial players has not gone unnoticed by state utility NTPC, which is becoming a key linchpin of the Indian government’s emerging leadership in renewable energy. This transformation is economically logical given that, as of 2017, solar is cheaper than existing coal-fired power generation.


A key economic imperative is that renewables are deflationary. The equation is simple. Technology gains and economies of scale have seen renewable generation consistently outbid fossil fuel-based generation in an ever-wider number of markets from Brazil and Mexico, to Dubai and South Africa.


While countries including Indonesia, Vietnam and Myanmar currently face the offer of relatively cheap international export credit agency (ECA) finance for thermal power, this is in effect a manufacturing and engineering capacity fire-sale, with China, Japan and South Korea seizing a final opportunity to offload old technology produced by domestic manufacturers even as it becomes completely obsolete.


But around the world, the biggest financial institutions such as the Norwegian Sovereign Wealth Fund, the Bank of England, BlackRock, Deutsche Bank, CalSTARS, JPMorgan Chase, Macquarie Group and Swiss Re, plus AXA and SCOR of France, have all come out in support of a renewable transition and/or changed investment policies to avoid stranded asset risk and expand low emissions investment capacity.


Notably, BlackRock, the world’s largest asset manager, stated this year that “coal is dead”.


Put simply, electricity utilities need to accelerate their path toward renewable energy to avoid the financial risks and shareholder-value erosion incurred by being a late mover.


This is the clear global lesson, and it’s one that should be heeded by the fast-growing economies of Southeast Asia, because the decisions they make now will have repercussions for decades to come, delaying the inevitable transition to a more sustainable, lower-cost energy system, and missing out on strong investment flows and job creation in industries of the future.





Global electric shock has lessons for Southeast Asia | Asia Times

----------


## S Landreth

Lapeer Solar Park, Michigan: Largest solar array east of the Mississippi  200,000 solar panels  enough clean power to power 9,000 homes


 
_________

Time to shine: Solar power is fastest-growing source of new energy

Renewables accounted for two-thirds of new power added to worlds grids last year, says International Energy Agency

 

Solar power was the fastest-growing source of new energy worldwide last year, outstripping the growth in all other forms of power generation for the first time and leading experts to hail a new era.

Renewable energy accounted for two-thirds of new power added to the worlds grids in 2016, the International Energy Agency said, but the group found solar was the technology that shone brightest.

New solar capacity even overtook the net growth in coal, previously the biggest new source of power generation. The shift was driven by falling prices and government policies, particularly in China, which accounted for almost half the solar panels installed.

The Paris-based IEA predicted that solar would dominate future growth, with global capacity in five years time expected to be greater than the current combined total power capacity of India and Japan.: https://www.theguardian.com/environm...-energy-agency

__________

Airline plans to use electric airplanes in 10 yearsis that possible?

Startups plan to make hybrid airplanes, and eventually purely electric ones.

 
One of Europe's largest airlines, EasyJet, announced on Wednesday that it is aiming to begin service with electric-powered airplanes within the next decade. EasyJet will be collaborating with an aviation startup called Wright Electric to make this vision a reality.

The companies have ambitious goals: they want to build airplanes with room for 120 and 220 passengers and a range of 335 miles. That's so ambitious, in fact, that I was a little skeptical that anyone should take it seriously.

The fundamental problem is a matter of physics: the energy density of jet fuel is way, way higher than the energy density of batteries. As a result, while a conventional airplane can travel thousands of miles before refueling, electric airplanes can only travel a fraction of that distance before they run out of juice.

Yet there's significant room for improvement in electric airplane technology, argued NASA scientist Sean Clarke in a Thursday email to Ars.

"Electric propulsion systems may be relevant in the marketplace sooner than you might expect, because they can be much more efficient," Clarke told Ars.: https://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/10...that-possible/

__________

A new way to harness wasted methane - Approach could help curb needless 'flaring' of potent greenhouse gas.

 
Methane gas, a vast natural resource, is often disposed of through burning, but new research by scientists at MIT could make it easier to capture this gas for use as fuel or a chemical feedstock.

Many oil wells burn off methane -- the largest component of natural gas -- in a process called flaring, which currently wastes 150 billion cubic meters of the gas each year and generates a staggering 400 million tons of carbon dioxide, making this process a significant contributor to global warming. Letting the gas escape unburned would lead to even greater environmental harm, however, because methane is an even more potent greenhouse gas than carbon dioxide is.

But now, MIT chemistry professor Yogesh Surendranath and three colleagues have found a way to use electricity, which could potentially come from renewable sources, to convert methane into derivatives of methanol, a liquid that can be made into automotive fuel or used as a precursor to a variety of chemical products. This new method may allow for lower-cost methane conversion at remote sites. The findings, described in the journal ACS Central Science, could pave the way to making use of a significant methane supply that is otherwise totally wasted.: https://www.sciencedaily.com/release...1017114328.htm

__________

Australia adds 97MW rooftop solar in September, set for record 1GW in 2017

 
Australian households and businesses added another 97MW of rooftop solar in 2017, setting a record for the first nine months of the year of 780MW and putting it on track to break through the 1,000MW, or 1 gigawatt, mark for the first time in 2017.

The record level of installations is clearly a response from consumers  household and business  to the soaring cost of electricity from the grid, which jumped around 20 per cent in July due to the rise in wholesale prices caused by an increase in the cost of gas, and the big players exercising their market power.

Australia has now installed some 6.1GW of small-scale rooftop solar since 2010, but the current boom  which has seen households and business invest around $2 billion in their own solar installations  is bigger than the investment surges prompted by overly generous feed in tariffs.: Australia adds 97MW rooftop solar in September, set for record 1GW in 2017 : RenewEconomy

__________

How Lakes Can Generate Electricity - Scientists develop new ways to harness energy from evaporation.

When the conversation turns to sources of clean renewable energy, evaporation usually isnt the first thing to come up, if at all.

Yet scientists think evaporation from U.S. lakes and reservoirs could generate almost 70 percent of the power the nation produces now. Even better, it could meet demand both day and night, solving the intermittency problems posed by solar and wind.

Evaporation occurs day and night, all year round, said Ahmet-Hamdi Cavusoglu, a graduate student at Columbia University and lead author of a new study published in the journal Nature Communications that calculated the possible future impact of evaporation as a renewable energy source. By controlling evaporation, we can store and control the power output, allowing us to potentially provide reliable energy on demand without needing batteries and other energy storage methods.


 
The evaporation engine sits on a shallow pool of blue-colored water. When water on the surface below evaporates, it drives the flaps to move back and forth. When connected to a generator, that motion produces electricity.: https://nexusmedianews.com/how-lakes...y-21f95e511817

__________

China halts more than 150 coal-fired power plants

 
China is to stop or delay work on 151 planned and under-construction coal plants as Beijing struggles to respond to a flat-lining of demand for coal power.

The newly released list implements a target announced by premier Li Keqiang in March to stop, delay and close down at least 50,000 megawatts of coal-fired power plant projects in 2017.

The list affects coal power plants with capacity equal to the combined operating capacity of Germany and Japan (95,000 megawatts) costing around US$60 billion (389 billion rmb).

The amount of capacity affected hence exceeds the target set for this year but is still well short of the total of 150,000 megawatts the government says is needed by 2020.: https://unearthed.greenpeace.org/201...-power-plants/

__________

Catholic church to make record divestment from fossil fuels

 
More than 40 Catholic institutions will make largest ever faith-based divestment, on the anniversary of the death of St Francis of Assisi

More than 40 Catholic institutions are to announce the largest ever faith-based divestment from fossil fuels, on the anniversary of the death of St Francis of Assisi.

The sum involved has not been disclosed but the volume of divesting groups is four times higher than a previous church record, and adds to a global divestment movement, led by investors worth $5.5tn.: https://www.theguardian.com/environm...m-fossil-fuels
________

The war on coal is over. Coal lost. - Coal cant compete with cheaper clean energy.: https://www.theguardian.com/environm...over-coal-lost

 Aerial view of an industrial base consisting of wind turbines, solar panels and fish ponds at tidal flats on July 25, 2017 in Yancheng, Jiangsu Province of China.

----------


## David48atTD

Hydrogen power plant pilot highlights resurgence of humble chemical element


An example of the hydrogen fuel cell that will power Northern Oil's Gladstone facility.

It is often associated with nuclear bombs and  overzealous hype in the 1970s, but now the idea of hydrogen as a clean  energy source 
is making a comeback in Australia.

In central Queensland, there are now several hydrogen energy projects in the pipeline.
The  Australian company Northern Oil is set to build the first hydrogen fuel  cell in Queensland at its pilot biofuels refinery in 
Gladstone in early  2019.

*What is renewable hydrogen?*
Hydrogen is a carrier of energyRenewable hydrogen is produced by purifying seawater, then separating the hydrogen and oxygen via electrolysis The process of separation is powered by solar or wind energyThe hydrogen becomes a vehicle for storing renewable energy such as solar or windIt is converted into transportable forms for export 

Announcing it this week, the company's Troy Collins described this as "no small feat"."It's something everybody in Gladstone should be very proud of," he said.
The  State Government has also been in talks with Japanese experts about  building a solar-to-hydrogen plant in central 
Queensland that would  export hydrogen gas out of Gladstone's port.

----------


## David48atTD

What is hydrogen power?

Hydrogen alone is not actually a fuel source in itself — it is carrier of energy.

Usually it is produced by splitting water molecules, H2O, into hydrogen and oxygen atoms through the 
process of electrolysis.


It  can then be condensed into a liquid fuel source, which can be used to  power cars in a similar way to diesel, 
or it can be used to generate  conventional electricity.


RMIT University's renewable energy hydrogen systems expert Professor John Andrews said this comes with 
environmental benefits.

"At  the point of consumption in a fuel cell the only by-products are water,  which is no problem environmentally, 
and electricity," Professor  Andrews said.





^  That's not the video in the News Item.

To view that, Google "ABC farming-hydrogen-with-solar-power/9935924"

----------


## S Landreth

GMC HUMMER EV


 
Highlights: 60 mph in 3 seconds
fast charging of up to 100 miles of range in 10 minutes
achieve more than 350 miles of electric range
1,000 horsepower

Starting price: $112,595

GM unveils Hummer EV as '&#39;'world'&#39;'s first supertruck'&#39;' for $112,600

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Hinkley nuclear power is being priced out by renewables


Nuclear has been priced out because of the opposition to it by well intendent but misinformed interests. 
I agree that there were, inherent dangers associated with legacy nuclear installations. but we were trapped in these "legacy" installations because of because of these misinformed environmental,and political interests and the costs they imposed in the creation and implementation of new , safe nuclear technology. 
Newer nuclear  technology, where the reaction shuts of if the system loses power. In other words the default position is off. 
Then there is the disposition of waste. 
A- , newer generations of nuclear reactors generate less waste, and such waste can not be used in the creation of nuclear weapons.
B-  the argument is made that such waste will last 5,000 years!! _Yeah it would_ if our generating ,and disposing technology remains at 1972 levels for the next 5,000 years.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Nuclear has been priced out because of the opposition to it by well intendent but misinformed interests. 
> I agree that there were, inherent dangers associated with legacy nuclear installations. but we were trapped in these "legacy" installations because of because of these misinformed environmental,and political interests and the costs they imposed in the creation and implementation of new , safe nuclear technology. 
> Newer nuclear  technology, where the reaction shuts of if the system loses power. In other words the default position is off. 
> Then there is the disposition of waste. 
> A- , newer generations of nuclear reactors generate less waste, and such waste can not be used in the creation of nuclear weapons.
> B-  the argument is made that such waste will last 5,000 years!! _Yeah it would_ if our generating ,and disposing technology remains at 1972 levels for the next 5,000 years.


Fusion is the way forward.

----------


## David48atTD

> Fusion is the way forward.



Fusion, if they can ever make it work in a commercial reality is an exciting proposition.

---

Below, sadly the USA (bottom line) is going in the wrong direction.

Renewables:- Decreasing

Nuclear:-  Unchanged

Gas*:- Decreasing 

Coal:- Increasing



Link


*Gas is derisive alternative.  In wholesale generation, they do burn  fuel (carbon emissions), but they are quick to get started and quick to shut down so a good alternative when there are shortfalls in the National Grid.  For and against

----------


## jabir

Natural and unlimited heat, not generated by the sun but from the earth. Only a matter of time.

----------


## David48atTD

> Natural and unlimited heat, not generated by the sun but from the earth. Only a matter of time.



Geothermal is awesome tech, but only commercially available in a handfull of countries.

Iceland is one such favourably predisposed.

----------


## aging one

Trump was great tonight on wind power. He alerted us all to the fact that wind turbines are known to kill "the birds" perhaps all the birds. :smiley laughing:

----------


## David48atTD

Source

----------


## harrybarracuda

That doesn't take into account all the coal-fired power stations they are getting third world countries to build thanks to their "Belt and Owed" horror.

----------


## S Landreth

> GMC HUMMER EV


Got some attention (maybe reselling it?)

GM says preorders for its electric Hummer filled up in 10 minutes

Reservations for the first edition of GM's new electric Hummer revealed Tuesday night filled up in 10 minutes, according to spokesperson Mikhael Farah.

Driving the news: The page where you can plunk down $100 to reserve the $112,595 first edition, which arrives in late 2021, offers a waitlist. You can still reserve the less souped-up and less pricey versions going into production in 20222024.

But we don't know exactly how many reservations they took and, by extension, how many of the expensive first editions GM plans to produce. The company isn't saying, offering only that thousands are on the waitlist.

Our thought bubble: GM's refusal to disclose planned production volumes is likely a sign that the expensive, high-performance first edition is meant to build buzz and show off some technological concepts. It's probably not destined for high volume production.: GM says preorders for its electric Hummer filled up in 10 minutes - Axios

----------


## Little Chuchok

^ Chances are that GM will be talking it up. Most of their products are shite.

Hopefully these guys will kick their arse. Rivian

Ford have already invested a $500 mil and Amazon $700 mil in Rivian

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Trump was great tonight on wind power. He alerted us all to the fact that wind turbines are known to kill "the birds" perhaps all the birds.


Probably because he read:




> The research shows that cats are the No. 1 killer by a long shot, racking in roughly 2.4 billion bird deaths each year, according to median estimates. _Buildings take second, with nearly 600 million kills_, and cars follow with nearly 200 million deaths.
> 
> _Wind turbines come in far behind power line collisions, communication towers and power line electrocutions with just over half a million avian deaths._


Donald Trump, Windmills and the Truth About Bird Death | Politics | US News.

----------


## baldrick

> Eight 190 Watt panels facing North-West.


how are they with hail storms ?

----------


## S Landreth

I’ve been on a few different electric bicycles and they can be fun. The Harley below might be hard to find in the rental shops even years from now. Shhhh,..they need a cover for the sprocket.

Harley-Davidson officially spins off new electric bicycle company with stunning first model

 
This is it. Harley-Davidson has been teasing us with the prospect of their own in-house electric bicycles for over two years. And today the bar-and-shield motorcycle manufacturer has finally announced its new dedicated electric bicycle brand known as Serial 1 Cycle Company.

The brand’s name is an homage to the very first motorcycle ever built by Harley-Davidson in 1903, named “Serial Number One.”

Back then, motorcycles were essentially just bicycles with a small engine placed in front of the pedals.

And so it is fitting that the company’s first electric bicycle is a nod to that very first H-D motorcycle. Check out both in the video below to see how well they nailed the tribute.

As Serial 1 Cycle Company’s brand director Aaron Frank explained in a statement provided to Electrek:

When Harley-Davidson first put power to two wheels in 1903, it changed how the world moved, forever. Inspired by the entrepreneurial vision of Harley-Davidson’s founders, we hope to once again change how cyclists and the cycling-curious move around their world with a Serial 1 eBicycle.

The new e-bike brand from H-D actually began life as a skunkworks project in Harley-Davidson’s Product Development Center.

As the company explained, they began with “a small group of passionate motorcycle and bicycle enthusiasts working with a single focus to design and develop an eBicycle worthy of the Harley-Davidson name.”

Ultimately, they decided along with H-D to spin off the brand into a dedicated electric bicycle company that could focus purely on delivering a premium e-bike product and experience.

In addition to Aaron Frank, other major players from H-D’s in-house e-bike program that made the jump to Serial 1 Cycle Company include Jason Huntsman, president; Ben Lund, vice president; and Hannah Altenburg, lead brand marketing specialist.

Serial 1 will officially debut its first electric bicycle models for consumers in March 2021. For now, the company is showing off its first prototype model, which the brand describes as “a styling exercise, not necessarily intended for mass production.”

This prototype has been styled after that original 1903 Serial Number One motorcycle from Harley-Davidson. But interestingly, we can see that it shares the same frame as one of the original three electric bicycle prototypes that I spied last year at the 2019 EICMA Milan Motorcycle Show.

That means that while this specific styling likely won’t see showroom floors, the bike it is based on very well may be here this spring.

As we’ve previously seen, the design includes a mid-drive motor, a belt drive system that looks very much like a Gates Carbon Drive setup (which would make sense, as Harley-Davidson’s other belt-driven motorcycles including the all-electric LiveWire also uses belt drive systems from Gates), frame-integrated headlights and taillights, thru-axle wheel hubs, what appear to be Tektro dual-piston hydraulic disc brakes on 203 mm rotors, a Brooks leather saddle, and beautifully wrapped leather handgrips.

I’m still left with many questions. Will these parts make it onto Serial 1 Cycle Company’s production models? What power level is the motor? What is the battery capacity? How much will the e-bikes cost?

For these questions and more, we still have no answers. But at least now we have a better idea of when to expect answers, and who we will be receiving them from. Stay tuned, because as soon as Serial 1 has more details for us, we’ll be back to share them with you.: Harley-Davidson spins off new electric bicycle company Serial 1 Cycle Co

----------


## David48atTD

> how are they with hail storms ?


Been lucky thus far, over a decade on the roof and so far, sweet.

But, you're right, a decent hail storm and they will be cactus.

So far we've had the inverter replaced 4 times though, thankfully all under warranty.

----------


## S Landreth

GE's huge wind turbines to power 'world's biggest offshore wind farm'


American manufacturing company General Electric (GE) will supply new wind turbines for a 1.2 gigawatt portion of the Dogger Bank Wind Farm, the worlds largest offshore wind farm that will help make renewable energy options accessible.

Located in the northeast coast of the U.K., the Dogger Bank Wind Farm is a joint venture between companies SSE Renewables and Equinor, and is expected to be finished by 2026. GE will install their turbines in 2025.

The turbine model GE will be supplying to Dogger Bank will be the Haliade-X, and the order will consist of a total of 190 units.

Dogger Bank C will use a 14 MW version of the Haliade-X, the most powerful offshore wind turbine in operation today, John Lavelle, the President & CEO of Offshore Wind at GEs Renewable Energy branch, said in a press release. In doing so, this unique project will both continue to build on the UK's leadership in offshore wind and serve as a showcase for innovative technology that is helping to provide more clean, renewable energy.

GEs Haliade-X reports a capacity factor  or the ratio of actual energy produced over the maximum possible output  of 60 to 64 percent, a reported five to seven points above the industry standard.

Using power from a single turbine can save roughly 52,000 metric tons of carbon emissions, the equivalent of emissions generated by 11,000 vehicles annually.

The Dogger Bank will be capable of powering up to 6 million homes by the time of completion.

But what about the birds?  :Smile:  : GE's huge wind turbines to power 'world's biggest offshore wind farm' | TheHill - https://twitter.com/Alpha_Bronze/sta...96690615132161

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Fusion is the way forward.


Fusion could be a way forward once it becomes a viable option, until then, in combination with , wind, solar, and other renewables, I wish the politics that gave us dangerous nuclear and have driven it's cost to levels making it economically attractive, were reconsidered. 
The well intended but misguided IMO  activism against nuclear, played a big part in giving  us expanded use of coal ,petrochemicals  ,and global warming.
The technology exists for safe, economical nuclear reactors,that produce little waste , and little danger .
The red herring scare tactic was " nuclear waste will last for thousands of years" !!  Yea because our technology of how to deal with them will remain static for the next 50, 100 years or..............

----------


## S Landreth

The Coronavirus Bill is Also The Most Significant Climate Legislation Ever

The coronavirus-relief bill racing through Congress contains a fair amount of economic relief as well as a wide array of unrelated measures that were thrown into the bill with little or no public debate. Included in the latter category is something shocking: a huge package of energy reforms that will result in major greenhouse-gas reductions.

To be sure, the most significant climate legislation Congress has ever passed designation is a little bit misleading. Congress hasnt passed much climate legislation. The climate provisions in the coronavirus-relief bill might add up to more than President Obamas 2009 stimulus bill, which included $90 billion in green-energy subsidies and helped seed the boom in wind, solar, batteries, and other tech over the past decade. They likely wont be as significant as the 1970 Clean Air Act, which created the regulatory authority that does most of the heavy lifting in reducing carbon pollution.

But the amount of good climate policy in this bill is shocking, especially given the fact that it is about to be signed by Donald J. Trump. The major provisions include: a $35 billion investment in new zero-emission energy technology (including solar, wind, nuclear, and carbon-capture storage); an extension of tax credits for wind and solar energy, which were set to expire; and, most significantly, a plan for phasing out hydrofluorocarbons, a small but extremely potent greenhouse gas used as a coolant.

The last item is perhaps the most unexpected. In 2016, the Obama administration committed to an international agreement to phase out hydrofluorocarbons, or HFCs. The Trump administration, as youd expect, renounced the agreement and then proposed rolling back regulations on HFCs. Instead, the president will sign a bill that would allow the United States to fulfill the terms of the treaty he renounced. A full international HFC phaseout will reduce global warming by nearly one degree Fahrenheit.

If these climate provisions had not been thrown into a coronavirus-relief bill and Joe Biden had tried to pass the exact same policies two months from now, right-wing media would be aflame with denunciations of his Green New Deal. Tucker Carlson would be claiming the bill had been secretly masterminded by Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, Sean Hannity would be decrying the billions in green-energy subsidies, and Ted Cruz and Josh Hawley would be on the capitol lawn spraying hydrofluorocarbons into the air and claiming they represented a cherished element to the lifestyle of Real Americans.

Instead, everybody just got together and crammed it through. American politics may not work, exactly, but it does sort of still function.: Coronavirus Relief Also Has Biggest Climate Bill in History - https://www.washingtonpost.com/clima...mate-spending/ - Climate Change Legislation Included in Coronavirus Stimulus Deal - The New York Times - Stimulus bill puts the US in compliance with Montreal Protocol — Quartz

Windfarms in Great Britain break record for clean power generation


 
Blustery winter weather helped Great Britains windfarms set a record for clean power generation, which made up more than 40% of its electricity on Friday.

Wind turbines generated 17.3GW on Friday afternoon, according to figures from the electricity system operator, narrowly beating the previous record set in early January this year.

High wind speeds across the country helped wind powers share of the electricity mix remain above 40% through Saturday. Coal and gas plants made up less than a fifth of electricity generated.

Melanie Onn, the deputy chief executive of Renewable UK, said: Its great to see our onshore and offshore windfarms have smashed another record, generating more power on a cold December day than ever before, just when we need it most.

The record follows the greenest year ever for the electricity system thanks to a surge in renewable energy and sharp drop in energy demand caused by the shutdown of office blocks, restaurants and schools during coronavirus restrictions.

Solar power reached a record of 9.6GW in April, which helped spur the longest coal-free streak ever, of 1,629 consecutive hours, which ended in June.

Wind power generation reached a record share of almost 60% of electricity use in August as demand for power fell by more than a fifth compared with the year before.

The abundance of clean electricity caused the carbon intensity of the electricity grid in March fell to an all-time monthly low of 143g of carbon dioxide per kilowatt hour, and annual figures are expected to confirm that 2020 was the greenest year.

We expect to see many more records set in the years ahead, as the government has made wind energy one of the most important pillars of its energy strategy for reaching net zero emissions as fast and as cheaply as possible, said Onn.

This new record is an early Christmas present we can all celebrate.: Windfarms in Great Britain break record for clean power generation | Wind power | The Guardian

----------


## S Landreth

A Monster Wind Turbine Is Upending an Industry

 
Twirling above a strip of land at the mouth of Rotterdams harbor is a wind turbine so large it is difficult to photograph. The turning diameter of its rotor is longer than two American football fields end to end. Later models will be taller than any building on the mainland of Western Europe.

Packed with sensors gathering data on wind speeds, electricity output and stresses on its components, the giant whirling machine in the Netherlands is a test model for a new series of giant offshore wind turbines planned by General Electric. When assembled in arrays, the wind machines have the potential to power cities, supplanting the emissions-spewing coal- or natural gas-fired plants that form the backbones of many electric systems today.

G.E. has yet to install one of these machines in ocean water. As a relative newcomer to the offshore wind business, the company faces questions about how quickly and efficiently it can scale up production to build and install hundreds of the turbines.

But already the giant turbines have turned heads in the industry. A top executive at the worlds leading wind farm developer called it a bit of a leapfrog over the latest technology. And an analyst said the machines size and advance sales had shaken the industry.

General Electrics prototype for a new offshore wind turbine, the Haliade-X, is the largest ever built.

 
The prototype is the first of a generation of new machines that are about a third more powerful than the largest already in commercial service. As such, it is changing the business calculations of wind equipment makers, developers and investors.

The G.E. machines will have a generating capacity that would have been almost unimaginable a decade ago. A single one will be able to turn out 13 megawatts of power, enough to light up a town of roughly 12,000 homes.

The turbine is capable of producing as much thrust as the four engines of a Boeing 747 jet, according to G.E. will be deployed at sea, where developers have learned that they can plant larger and more numerous turbines than on land to capture breezes that are stronger and more reliable.

The race to build bigger turbines has moved faster than many industry figures foresaw. G.E.s Haliade-X generates almost 30 times more electricity than the first offshore machines installed off Denmark in 1991.

In coming years, customers are likely to demand even bigger machines, industry executives say. On the other hand, they predict that, just as commercial airliners peaked with the Airbus A380, turbines will reach a point where greater size no longer makes economic sense.

We will also reach a plateau; we just dont know where it is yet, said Morten Pilgaard Rasmussen, chief technology officer of the offshore wind unit of Siemens Gamesa Renewable Energy, the leading maker of offshore turbines.

Although offshore turbines now account for only about 5 percent of the generating capacity of the overall wind industry, this part of the business has taken on an identity of its own and is expected to grow faster in the coming years than land-based wind.

Offshore technology took hold in Northern Europe in the last three decades, and is now spreading to the East Coast of the United States as well as Asia, including Taiwan, China and South Korea. The big-ticket projects costing billions of dollars that are possible at sea are attracting large investors, including oil companies like BP and Royal Dutch Shell, that want to quickly enhance their green energy offerings. Capital investment in offshore wind has more than tripled over the last decade to $26 billion, according the International Energy Agency, the Paris-based forecasting group.

G.E. began making inroads in wind power in 2002 when it bought Enrons land-based turbine business  a successful unit in a company brought down in a spectacular accounting scandal  at a bankruptcy auction. It was a marginal force in the offshore industry when its executives decided to try to crack it about four years ago. They saw a growing market with only a couple of serious Western competitors.

Still, G.E.s bosses figured that to become a leader in the more challenging marine environment, they needed to be audacious. They proceeded to more than double the size of their existing offshore machine, which came to G.E. through its acquisition of the power business of Frances Alstom in 2015. The idea was to gain a lead on key competitors like Siemens Gamesa and Vestas Wind Systems, the Danish-based turbine maker.

A larger turbine produces more electricity and, thus, more revenue than a smaller machine. Size also helps reduce the costs of building and maintaining a wind farm because fewer turbines are required to produce a given amount of power.

These qualities create a powerful incentive for developers to go for the largest machine available to aid their efforts to win the auctions for offshore power supply deals that many countries have adopted. These auctions vary in format, but developers compete to provide power over a number of years for the lowest price.

What they are looking for is a turbine that allows them to win these auctions, said Vincent Schellings, who has headed design and production of the G.E. turbine. That is where turbine size plays a very important role.

Among the early customers is Orsted, a Danish company that is the worlds largest developer of offshore wind farms. It has a preliminary agreement to buy about 90 of the Haliade-X machines for a project called Ocean Wind off Atlantic City, N.J.

I think they surprised everybody when they came out with that machine, said David Hardy, chief executive of Orsteds offshore business in North America.

As a huge buyer of turbines, Orsted wants to help establish this new platform and create some volume for G.E. so as to promote competition and innovation, Mr. Hardy said.

The G.E. turbine is selling better than its competitors may have expected, analysts say.

On Dec. 1, G.E. reached another preliminary agreement to provide turbines for Vineyard Wind, a large wind farm off Massachusetts, and it has deals to supply 276 turbines to what is likely to be the worlds largest wind farm at Dogger Bank off Britain.

These deals, with accompanying maintenance contracts, could add up to $13 billion, estimates Shashi Barla, principal wind analyst at Wood Mackenzie, a market research firm.

The waves made by the G.E. machine have pushed Siemens Gamesa to announce a series of competing turbines. Vestas, which until recently had the industrys biggest machine in its stable, is also expected to unveil a new entry soon.

We didnt move as the first one, and that of course we have to address today, said Henrik Andersen, the chief executive of Vestas.

To pull off its gambit, G.E. had to start pretty much from scratch, Mr. Schellings said. The business unit called G.E. Renewable Energy is spending about $400 million on design, hiring engineers and retooling factories at St. Nazaire and Cherbourg in France.

To make a blade of such extraordinary length that doesnt buckle from its own weight, G.E. called on designers at LM Wind Power, a blade maker in Denmark that the company bought in 2016 for $1.7 billion. Among their innovations: a material combining carbon fiber and glass fiber that is lightweight yet strong and flexible.

G.E. still must work out how to manufacture large numbers of the machines efficiently, initially at the plants in France and, possibly later, in Britain and the United States. With a skimpy offshore track record, G.E. also needs to show that it can reliably install and maintain the big machines at sea, using specialized ships and dealing with rough weather.

G.E. has to prove a lot to asset owners for them to procure G.E. turbines, Mr. Barla said.

Bringing out bigger machines has been easier and cheaper for Siemens Gamesa, G.E.s key rival, which is already building a prototype for a new and more powerful machine at its offshore complex at Brande on Denmarks Jutland peninsula. The secret: The companys ever larger new models have not strayed far from a decade-old template.

The fundamentals of the machine and how it works remain the same, said Mr. Rasmussen, the units chief technology officer, leading to a starting point that was a little better than G.E.s.

There seems to be plenty of room for competition. John Lavelle, the chief executive of G.E.s offshore business, said the outlook for the market gets bigger each year.: A Monster Wind Turbine Is Upending an Industry - The New York Times

Biden set to supercharge clean energy push with $40B stash

Twelve years ago, the Department of Energy was so central to the incoming Obama administrations stimulus plans that DOE staffers were among the first through the doors at the transition headquarters, helping the Secret Service take the plastic wrap off tables and chairs so they could get to work.

Now, DOE is poised to again play an essential role as the Biden administration looks to leverage clean energy investments toward its twin goals of pulling the economy out of a deep slump and delivering on the president-elects ambitious climate pledges.

And Biden, who oversaw the Obama administrations stimulus work as vice president, unknowingly left himself a down-payment for the work ahead: $40 billion in unused Energy Department loan authority awarded under the 2009 stimulus. That pot of money could offer a way to kick start his climate and infrastructure plan at a time when a narrowly divided Congress may balk at his call to spend $2 trillion over four years.

The $40 billion in DOE loan guarantee money is just a small fraction of the trillions of dollars needed to meet Bidens goals of achieving net-zero emissions on the power grid by 2035 and economy-wide by 2050. And the omnibus spending package passed by Congress shifted some funding inside DOE, boosting money for clean energy research and a home weatherization program, while rescinding $1.9 billion under a loan program for the Advanced Technology Vehicles Manufacturing.: Biden set to supercharge clean energy push with $40B stash - POLITICO

What Renewable Energy and Energy Storage Did, and Didnt, Get from Congress

Theres no doubt that solar and wind power will benefit from the Investment Tax Credit extensions included in the bill. For solar, that includes a two-year extension of the ITC at its current 26 percent through 2022 and at 22 percent through 2023, as well as an extended Jan. 1, 2026 deadline for completing projects that have claimed the credit based on when they started construction under "safe-harbor" provisions.

Thats a pretty significant change, Abigail Ross Hopper, CEO of the Solar Energy Industries Association, said in a Tuesday webinar. As we think about this solar decade, this gets us a lot of the way there.

Offshore wind also gained full 30 percent ITC credits for projects started by the end of 2025. That will bolster a nascent industry thats seen delays in federal permitting that could have threatened the build-out of a massive new clean energy resource in the coming decade, according to Dan Shreve, Wood Mackenzie's head of global wind research.

These commonsense emergency relief measures represent a bipartisan vote of support for the renewable industry and the hundreds of thousands of Americans building our clean energy future, Gregory Wetstone, CEO of the American Council on Renewable Energy, said in a statement.

Solar and wind groups were also cheered by language in the bill to promote the development of renewable energy on public lands  something that the incoming Biden-Harris administration may be able to accomplish via executive action at the Interior Department and DOE, rather than through acts of Congress.

This includes instructions to DOIs Renewable Energy Coordination Office to streamline permitting processes on public lands, giving incoming Interior Secretary Deb Haaland the authority to reduce lease rates on solar and wind projects, and setting a target of 25 gigawatts of renewable energy on public lands by 2025.

Renewable and energy storage in the $35 billion energy R&D package

Solar, wind and energy storage groups also praised the portions of Energy Department research and development funding aimed at clean energy technologies, including $1.5 billion for solar power, $625 million for wind power and $1.08 billion for energy storage over the next five years.

Programs targeted for research range from improving efficiency and lowering manufacturing and materials costs, to pilot projects and software platforms to integrate these technologies into the broader power grid at the local or system wide scale.

The R&D package also includes $2.2 billion over the next decade for DOE grid modernization research, grants for demonstration projects and tools for local and state grid regulators to accelerate the adoption of new technology and grid controls, and a hybrid microgrid program for isolated communities.

Some of this funding will help reduce the 'soft' costs of solar and batteries to further expand access to solar power, said Anne Hoskins, chief policy officer at leading U.S. residential solar installer Sunrun, in a statement.

Whats missing: Clean energy standard, direct pay, storage ITC

The bill did contain sense of Congress language directing the Energy Department to prioritize R&D to provide 100 percent clean, renewable, or zero-emission energy sources. But it does not include Biden administration priorities such as a clean energy standard or carbon-pricing mechanism that could reduce electricity sector carbon emissions to zero by 2035.: What Renewable Energy and Energy Storage Did, and Didn’t, Get from Congress This Week | Greentech Media




> activism against nuclear,.........


No one in their right mind would choose nuclear over alternatives given the cost and safety.







https://www.lazard.com/media/451086/...ion-130-vf.pdf - Nuclear energy too slow, too expensive to save climate: report | Reuters

----------


## S Landreth

General Motors Co. has set a 2035 target date for phasing out gasoline- and diesel-powered vehicles from its showrooms globally, among the first major auto makers to put a timeline on transitioning to a fully electric lineup.

GMs goal, disclosed in a social-media post Thursday from Chief Executive Mary Barra, would mark a striking transition from its current business model. Vehicles that run on fossil fuels and emit pollution account for roughly 98% of GMs sales today and all of its profit. The large pickup trucks and sport-utility vehicles that are the companys biggest money makers are also among its least fuel-efficient vehicles.

The nations largest auto maker by sales called the 2035 date to eliminate all tailpipe pollution an aspiration. Even so, many governments around the world, from California to Japan and the U.K., have pledged to ban gas- and diesel-powered cars by then.

GM previously had said it expects its own portfolio and the broader car market to go all-electric eventually, but company executives hadnt discussed a time frame.

GM executives said Thursday that the goal of going all-electric within 15 years hinges partly on government incentives and other support to nudge consumers toward plug-in cars. The federal government and many states offer tax credits to buyers to help offset the higher cost of plug-in cars.

They really help with consumer acceptance and overcoming some of the initial hurdles consumers might have with first cost, as well as things like charging infrastructure, said GMs sustainability chief, Dane Parker.

GM shares rose sharply after its declaration, rising about 4% in midday trading on Thursday.

While GM and other traditional car companies are investing billions in plug-in models, investors havent rewarded them in the same way they have companies focused solely on electric vehicles. Until recently, GMs stock price had lagged far behind the S&P 500 Index, often trading below the $33 price from its initial public offering a decade ago.

But its shares have surged in recent months as GM has amplified its commitment to electric vehicles, stoking the sort of investor enthusiasm that has driven the shares of Tesla Inc. and some startups to dizzying heights.

Thursdays announcement could help GM draw interest from investors in so-called ESG funds, which focus on environmental, social and governance issues, RBC Capital analyst Joseph Spak said.

The companys plan to go fully electric by 2035 would mark a considerable acceleration of electric-vehicle adoption beyond what most industry forecasters expect.

Research firm LMC Automotive predicts electric vehicles will account for only 20% of global sales by 2032. RBC Capital expects electric-vehicle penetration to be 43% by GMs 2035 target.

Last year, about 2.2 million fully electric vehicles were sold globally, accounting for only about 3% of overall sales, according to research firm EV Volumes. Analysts point to several hurdles to broader adoption, including the need for more charging stations and other infrastructure. There also are questions about whether there will be a supply crunch for raw materials needed to produce batteries, such as cobalt and lithium, should electric-vehicle adoption take off.

GM is making one of the car industrys biggest bets on electric vehicles. In November, it said it would lift its investment in plug-in vehicles as well as driverless-car technology by one-third from earlier plans, to $27 billion by mid-decade. That represents more than half its planned capital expenditures during that time, the company has said.

The companys zero-emissions target of 2035 doesnt apply to large commercial trucks, which make up only a tiny fraction of GMs overall sales.

GM also said Thursday that it aims to be carbon-neutral by 2040, which would mean eliminating carbon emissions from all of its operations as well as the vehicles it makes and sells. About three-quarters of GMs carbon output comes from the emissions produced by the cars and trucks it puts on the road.

The company is counting on a new electric-vehicle technology called Ultium, developed in-house, that it says will cut battery costs by about 60% by mid-decade. GM plans to use different combinations of the same battery cells, tucked under the vehicles floorboard, to power a range of future electric models, from big pickup trucks to affordable compact SUVs.

GM has a longer way to go to eliminate emissions from its business than most global auto makers, thanks to its reliance on larger trucks and SUVs. In December, the average fuel economy of GM vehicles sold in the U.S. was 24.2 miles per gallon, ranking 14th out of 18 major car companies, according to data provider Wards Intelligence.

GMs transition to electric also could be made more complicated because of the makeup of its U.S. customer base, which is more heavily concentrated in the Midwest and South, analysts and company executives have said. In those regions, charging infrastructure is less developed, and vehicle range could play a bigger role in buying decisions, analysts say.

Today, the higher cost of plug-in cars relative to gas or diesel vehicles is a deterrent for many buyers. GM expects that gap to close by mid-decade from advances in battery technology. It is investing in a $2.3 billion battery factory in Ohio in a joint venture with LG Chem of South Korea.

Because of high battery costs, GM and other auto makers have focused their early efforts on luxury or sporty electric cars and trucks with higher price points in order to preserve profit margins. For example, GMs first vehicle to use its new battery technology, the GMC Hummer pickup truck, will go on sale for about $113,000 when it hits showrooms later this year.

GM is deepening its commitment to plug-in cars as President Biden vows to increase federal spending to support the technology. The administration has pledged to spend billions of dollars to build more charging stations and wants to toughen federal fuel-efficiency standards, which were eased under former President Donald Trump.: GM to Phase Out Gas- and Diesel-Powered Vehicles by 2035 - WSJ

----------


## S Landreth

Electric vehicle sales far surpass pandemic expectations


 
New International Energy Agency preliminary data shows that worldwide sales grew by an estimated 40% last year, exceeding the agency's expectations.

*Why it matters:* The increase occurred despite a drop on overall global vehicle sales.

"Backed by existing policy support and additional stimulus measures, the IEA preliminary estimate is that electric car sales worldwide climbed to over 3 million and reached a market share of over 4%," they write.

*Reality check:* "While impressive, the share of electric vehicles in total car sales is still only one-tenth that of conventional SUV sales," IEA analysts noted in their commentary alongside the data.

*How it works:* IEA sees a few reasons EV sales didn't fall sharply alongside conventional car sales, even though COVID-19 initially hindered both manufacturing and demand.

One was that policy support was strong, especially in Europe.There were also continued declines in battery costs, more models coming to market, and enthusiasm among affluent car buyers less affected by the economic crisis.

*What we're watching:* The trajectory of U.S. sales in the years ahead, which were essentially flat year over year in the United States.

But more models are coming to showrooms, and Biden hopes to implement policies  ranging from tougher emissions rules to charging infrastructure support  that will expand deployment.
Electric vehicle sales far surpass pandemic expectations - Axios


Thailand - Egat plans world's largest floating solar farm in June

State-run Electricity Generating Authority of Thailand (Egat) expects to operate a 45-megawatt floating solar farm it claims to be the largest in the world in Ubon Ratchathani in June after a delay caused by the pandemic.

Egat signed a contract with B.Grimm Power Plc, which will serve as an engineering, procurement and construction firm to develop photovoltaic panels worth 842 million baht on Sirindhorn Dam, where an Egat hydropower plant is operating.

Power generation on a water surface requires 450 rai of land, equivalent to an on-ground solar farm.

The facility was originally scheduled for operation in December last year, but the launch was postponed due to the pandemic.

Chatchai Mawong, Egat's director for hydro and renewable energy power plant development, said construction is now 82% complete. Workers began installing the first lot of floating solar panels in December and are speeding up installation.

The floating solar farm is designed to be a hybrid system, working in tandem with 36MW of hydropower generation to increase optimisation capacity.

Under the 2018 National Power Development Plan, Egat is committed to building more floating solar farms on all nine of its dams nationwide over the next 20 years, with combined capacity of 2,725MW. It is also planning to adopt a modern energy management and energy storage systems, crucial to store electricity produced by solar panels.

Egat is building 415-metre natural walkways at all its reservoirs to be further developed into new tourist attractions.: Egat plans world's largest floating solar farm in June


*in other news..*


Court strikes down part of rule easing pollution standard implementation

A federal court in Washington, D.C., on Friday sided with environmentalists and struck down provisions relaxing requirements for areas that are not in compliance with the Environmental Protection Agencys air pollution standards.

A panel of three judges on the United States Court of Appeals for Washington, D.C., vacated several portions of a rule governing how standards for the pollutant ozone are implemented in areas that have levels beyond the safety standard set by the EPA.

The three judges were appointed by former Presidents Carter, Clinton and Trump.

Seth Johnson, an attorney with Earthjustice who worked on the case, celebrated it as a health win for the approximately 122 million people who live in the affected areas, called nonattainment areas.

This is an important decision for making sure that pollution reductions are real, that theyre not just things that are happening on paper, that theyre things that are going to have an impact in the real world and thats going to benefit people who live, work and breathe in areas with unhealthy levels of ozone, Johnson said.

One of the provisions that was struck allowed polluters to interchange the emission of one of the types of the gases that can form ozone for a different pollutant thats also a precursor to ozone.

Another provision allowed nonattainment areas to show that actions they have taken were *projected to meet emission* reduction goals, rather than that they were actually meeting them. 

An EPA spokesperson told The Hill that the agency was reviewing the decision.

In the stratosphere, the ozone layer protects the Earth from ultraviolet light from the sun, but at ground level ozone, the main component in smog, can worsen health conditions like bronchitis, emphysema and asthma.: Court strikes down part of rule easing pollution standard implementation | TheHill

----------


## S Landreth

South Korea unveils $43 billion plan for world's largest offshore wind farm

South Korea unveiled a 48.5 trillion won ($43.2 billion) plan to build the worlds largest wind power plant by 2030 as part of efforts to foster an environmentally-friendly recovery from the COVID-19 pandemic.


  
The project is a major component of President Moon Jae-ins Green New Deal, initiated last year to curb reliance on fossil fuels in Asias fourth-largest economy and make it carbon neutral by 2050.

Moon attended a signing ceremony in the southwestern coastal town of Sinan for the plant, which will have a maximum capacity of 8.2 gigawatts.

With this project, we are accelerating the eco-friendly energy transition and moving more vigorously toward carbon neutrality, Moon said at the event.

Utility and engineering companies also attended, including Korea Electric Power Corp, SK E&S, Hanwha Engineering & Construction Corp, Doosan Heavy Industries & Construction Co., CS Wind Corp and Samkang M&T Co.

The companies will provide 47.6 trillion of the required funding and the government the remaining 0.9 trillion, Moons office Blue House said.

It said the project would provide up to 5,600 jobs and help achieve a goal to boost the countrys wind power capacity to 16.5 GW by 2030 from 1.67 GW now.

The envisaged 8.2 GW amounts to the energy produced by six nuclear reactors, or the effects of planting 71 million pine trees, officials said.

To date, the worlds largest offshore wind farm is Hornsea 1 in Britain, which has 1.12 GW capacity.: South Korea unveils $43 billion plan for world'&#39;'s largest offshore wind farm | Reuters - South Korea To Build World’s Largest Offshore Wind Farm | OilPrice.com - South Korea Signs $43 Billion Deal - Biggest Wind Farm? | IE - Sinan offshore wind farm, world’s largest, to be built in South Korea

----------


## elche

EVs will replace ICE like ICE replaced the horse and buggy.  When Ford first introduced his model T car in 1905, the stooges were saying the same thing they are saying today: "It won't happen ... there are no gas stations, look at the poor sales of EVs, horse and buggy whips outnumber cars, or it's too expensive".  Some people think that life is static, that nothing changes, that evolution is a hoax.  These stooges always learn the hard way, as technology marches on leaving them behind, never to learn from the past.

----------


## David48atTD

An interesting read and a possible US Stock opportunity for clean energy.

It's about the necular fusion process.

Commonwealth Fusion Systems aims to make nearly unlimited clean energy

----------


## S Landreth

Denmark wants to build a renewable energy island in the North Sea, the largest construction project in its history


 
Denmark is to push forward with plans to build a huge artificial island in the North Sea that will act as a major renewable energy hub and cost billions of dollars to develop.

The Danish Energy Agency, part of the governments Ministry of Climate, Energy and Utilities, said Thursday the project would be owned by a public-private partnership, with the Danish state holding a majority stake.

The scale of the project, which will be located in waters 80 kilometers off the coast of Jutland, the large peninsula which contains the Danish mainland, is considerable.

The first phase  set to have a capacity of 3 gigawatts (GW)  will involve approximately 200 offshore wind turbines sending electricity to the hub, which will distribute it to nearby countries via the grid.

In future, the capacity of the hub could be expanded to 10 GW. This, Danish authorities say, would be enough to power 10 million homes in Europe. Depending on its final capacity, the island will cover an area between 120,000 and 460,000 square meters.

The estimated cost of building the artificial island, 10 GW of capacity and required transmission grid will amount to 210 billion Danish krone ($33.97 billion).

The energy hub in the North Sea will be the largest construction project in Danish history, Dan Jørgensen, the Danish minister for climate, said in a statement.: Denmark wants to build a renewable energy island in the North Sea

Bank of America promises net-zero emissions by 2050

Bank of America is aiming to reach net-zero greenhouse gas emissions in its financing activities, operations and supply chain by 2050, the group announced Thursday.

The bank joins other major financial institutions, including Morgan Stanley and JPMorgan Chase, in setting corporate policy initiatives that support the goals of the Paris climate accord, which aims to limit global warming to 1.5 degrees Celsius by the end of the century.

To meet the ambitious goal, Bank of America will have to eliminate greenhouse gas emissions from its own operations as well as engage with the companies it lends to in order to help accelerate their own transitions to net zero. The bank said it plans to establish interim science-based emissions targets for high-emitting portfolios, including energy and power. That will be no easy task as Bank of America is heavily invested in oil, gas and coal operations.

It is critical that we leverage all parts of our business  beyond our direct operations  in order to accelerate the transition to a net zero global economy, Anne Finucane, Bank of Americas vice chairman, said in a statement.

In the announcement, Bank of America laid out initial steps to cut its operational emissions by 2030, which include purchasing 100 percent zero carbon electricity and reducing energy use and potable water use by 55 percent, among other initiatives.

We recognize that this will be no easy task, but we believe our commitment will help spur the growth of zero carbon energy and power solutions, sustainable transportation and agriculture, and other sector transformations, while generating more climate resilient and equitable opportunities for our future, Finucane said.

The bank is also set to disclose its financed emissions by 2023 through the Partnership for Carbon Accounting Financials. In 2019, Bank of America announced it achieved carbon neutrality in its operations a year ahead of schedule, and late last year the bank joined every other major financial institution in the U.S. in committing not to finance oil and gas projects in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge. 

The move comes as financial institutions and large corporations have faced increasing pressure to do their part in reducing harmful greenhouse gas emissions that are driving the climate crisis.
Environmental groups have welcomed the efforts by the big banks, but some argue the initiatives dont go far enough and are missing details.

Bank of Americas commitment to reach net-zero emissions before 2050, and its restrictions on financing Arctic drilling and coal operations, are welcome moves and an important sign of progress, Ben Cushing, Sierra Club financial advocacy campaign manager, said in a statement.

However, its hard to see how Bank of America will reach its goal without an interim 2030 target for its financing portfolio and a plan to stop financing fossil fuel expansion, Cushing said. A destination without a complete roadmap isnt going to cut it.: Bank of America promises net-zero emissions by 2050 | TheHill

----------


## S Landreth

Jaguar going all electric, Land Rover going majority electric



 
U.K. automaker Jaguar Land Rover says its luxury brand Jaguar will go fully electric by 2025, marking another step by the automotive industry to shift to fully electric vehicles in the coming years.

The car manufacturer, which is owned by Indian automaker Tata Motors, announced on Monday that Jaguar will phase out internal combustion engines over the next five years and become an all electric vehicle luxury brand.

Jaguar Land Rover will also release its first all-electric Land Rover brand vehicle in 2024 with five other EVs expected by 2025.

“By this time [2030], in addition to 100% of Jaguar sales, it is anticipated that around 60% of Land Rovers sold will be equipped with zero tailpipe powertrains,” the automaker said in a news release.

The move is part of Jaguar Land Rover’s push to achieve net zero carbon emissions across its supply chain, product and operations by 2039. The company is also set to begin testing hydrogen fuel cell electric prototypes in Britain within the next 12 months.

Jaguar Land Rover is the latest large car manufacturer to set bold commitments to electric vehicle production.

Just last month, General Motors announced it will phase out gasoline and diesel powered passenger cars and SUVs by 2035 as part of its push to become carbon neutral by 2040, while Ford announced just weeks ago it is investing $29 billion through 2025 on electric and autonomous vehicles.

The shift comes amid increasing pressure by governments and regulators to reduce carbon emissions in an effort to curb climate change. California Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) signed an order last year mandating all new cars and passenger trucks sold in the state be zero-emission by 2035, while other countries such as the U.K., France and Norway have set similar targets to phase out combustion engine vehicles.: JAGUAR LAND ROVER REIMAGINES THE FUTURE OF MODERN LUXURY BY DESIGN | JLR Corporate Homepage USA - https://thehill.com/changing-america/sustainability/climate-change/539324-jaguar-going-all-electric-land-rover-going

----------


## David48atTD

> Denmark wants to build a renewable energy island in the North Sea, the largest construction project in its history





Great video ... Forward planning with huge infrastructure projects.


Never knew Denmark was Europe's largest oil producer.

Ex-Russia, I assumed Norway was.

----------


## David48atTD

I read a year or two back that the Battery in the Electric car could power your home at night.

Happened for real in Texas USA just recently

---

Some Texans use 2021 Ford F-150 hybrid pickup trucks to power homes amid winter storm



Key Points

Some  2021 Ford F-150 hybrid pickup owners in Texas are using it to power  their homes during the winter storm thats left millions without  electricity and heat.The trucks PowerBoost onboard generator gives you the ability to use your truck like a mobile generator, according to Ford.Jerry Hall, 73, told CNBC on Thursday that the truck saved the day. 

Texas winter storm: Some use Ford F-150 hybrid trucks to power homes

----------


## David48atTD

Nissan Leaf owners should be able to use their cars to power their homes later this year

----------


## S Landreth

White Pine Renewables takes top spot with largest floating solar system in the US

 
White Pine Renewables completed the Healdsburg Floating Solar Project, which will deliver clean energy to Healdsburg, California, under a 25-year power purchase agreement. The project is the largest floating solar system completed in the United States to date, at 4.78 MWdc and sited on ponds at the citys wastewater treatment plant.

White Pine Solar completed a 4.78-MWdc floating solar project in Healdsburg, California, the largest in the country to date.

The electricity generated by the Healdsburg project will cover approximately 8% of the citys total energy demand and is an important part of its plan to reach 60% renewable energy generation before 2030. Additionally, siting the solar panels on the ponds avoids using land for the project and will reduce evaporation and algae growth, benefitting the surrounding vineyards that rely on the treated water for irrigation.

The Healdsburg Floating Solar Project was developed and is operated by White Pine Renewables.

This project exemplifies what differentiates White Pine, said Evan Riley, CEO of White Pine. We combined innovative technology and an efficient capital structure to provide long-term savings to the City of Healdsburg.

Noria Energy co-developed the project with White Pine and Collins Electrical Company, a California-based construction contractor, provided installation services. The Healdsburg project was completed in less than six months from procurement to commissioning.

Terry Crowley, utility director for Healdsburg, described the project as a cornerstone of the citys long-term plan to save money on energy costs and provide city electric customers with 60% renewable energy. Crowley added that he greatly appreciated the collaborative partnership between White Pine, Noria and Collins Electrical to deliver the project safely, efficiently and in an extremely short period of time.

Jon Wank, CEO of Noria, noted that the Noria-White Pine partnership leveraged Norias experience in floating solar technology and White Pines development experience to create a project that delivers low-cost renewable energy while creating environmental benefits.

While still a small portion of the overall solar market, floating PV is becoming increasingly popular because of its dual land use purpose and generally higher energy production due to the cooling effects of water and wind.: White Pine Renewables takes top spot with largest floating solar system in the US - Solar Photovoltaic (PV) & Energy Storage Systems (ESS) | Healdsburg, CA - Official Website

----------


## harrybarracuda

It's worth reading this to see what damage that fat fucking orange turd did to the EPA and what is required to fix it.

The polluters had a field day under baldy orange loser.

Inside Biden’s uphill battle to restore the EPA after Trump

----------


## S Landreth

Biden administration gives major push to giant offshore wind farm 

The project had suffered repeated delays under the Trump administration.
 
 
The Interior Department said on Monday it had completed its environmental review for a massive wind farm off the coast of Massachusetts, a key step toward final approval of the long-stalled project that will play a prominent role in President Joe Biden's effort to expand renewable energy in the U.S.

The completion of the review is a breakthrough for the U.S. offshore wind industry, which has lagged behind its European counterparts and the U.S. onshore industry that has grown rapidly, even during the pandemic. It also marks a key acceleration for the Biden administration that has advocated renewables growth on public lands and waters.

"This is a really significant step forward in the process for moving toward more offshore wind development in the United States," Bureau of Ocean Energy Management Director Amanda Lefton told reporters.

"This is the day the U.S. offshore wind industry has been anxiously awaiting for years. Today's announcement provides the regulatory greenlight the industry needs to attract investments and move projects forward," said Liz Burdock, head of the non-profit group Business Network for Offshore Wind.

The proposed 800-megawatt project, called Vineyard Wind, would be located approximately 12 nautical miles off the coast of Martha's Vineyard and would be the first commercial-scale offshore wind project in the country. Two other small offshore projects have been built off the coasts of Rhode Island and Virginia, but at 30 MW and 12 MW, respectively, are a fraction of the size of the Vineyard Wind project, which needs a final record of decision before construction can begin. That decision could come this spring.

The BOEM analysis' preferred alternative would allow up to 84 turbines to be installed in 100 of the 106 proposed blocks for the facility. It would prohibit the installation of wind turbine generators in six locations in the northernmost section of the development area and the wind turbine generators would also be required to be arranged in in a north-south and east-west orientation, with at least 1 nautical mile between each turbine.

But that preferred alternative still anticipates moderate impacts on commercial fisheries, as well as minor to moderate impacts on for-hire recreational fishing. The fishing industry has been among the biggest opponents of wind farms, and it has been critical of the Biden administration's sharp turn from the slow-walking approach the Trump administration had taken.

In a statement last week, a fishing industry advocacy group, the Responsible Offshore Development Alliance, said it would appear "fishing communities are the only ones screaming into a void while public resources are sold to the highest bidder."

Vineyard Wind, a joint venture between Avangrid Renewables and Copenhagen Infrastructure Partners, said Monday it expects the project to reach its financial close in the second half of this year and begin delivering electricity to Massachusetts in 2023.

"More than three years of federal review and public comment is nearing its conclusion and 2021 is poised to be a momentous year for our project and the broader offshore wind industry," Vineyard Wind CEO Lars T. Pedersen said in a statement. "Offshore wind is a historic opportunity to build a new industry that will lead to the creation of thousands of jobs, reduce electricity rates for consumers and contribute significantly to limiting the impacts of climate change."

Lefton hailed the jobs that would be created in the construction, maintenance and supply chain of the offshore wind industry, and she said those would be in partnership with unions and the labor movement "to ensure that we can realize the full potential of this industry."

Vineyard Wind says the project will provide clean electricity to power more than 400,000 homes, creating thousands of jobs, and reducing electricity rates by $1.4 billion over its first 20 years of operation.

----------


## David48atTD

Hydrogen project fuels Latrobe Valley job hopes as coal plants close

The most advanced attempt to export zero-emissions hydrogen from  Australia to Asia has begun production in Victorias Latrobe Valley,  boosting hopes that some jobs lost from the closure of coal-fired power  plants may be recovered in the transition to clean energy

The Latrobe Valleys hydrogen project  aims to convert coal into hydrogen gas, while using carbon capture and  storage (CCS) technology to trap the emissions before they enter the  atmosphere and bury them in depleted gas reservoirs in Bass Strait. 
The  hydrogen would be transported to Port of Hastings and then liquified and  shipped to Japan in the worlds first purpose-built liquified hydrogen  carrier, the _Suiso Frontier,_ from mid-2021.

In  the push to slow global warming, hydrogen  which burns cleanly and  emits only water  is touted as a growth technology, both for its  ability to store and export renewably sourced energy and for its  potential to be used in difficult-to-decarbonise parts of the economy  such as heavy transport or manufacturing plants,

For hydrogen to  have a role in the clean energy transition, it must be developed without  creating any emissions. Green hydrogen is produced from renewable  energy, while blue hydrogen is made from coal or gas in conjunction  with carbon capture and storage technology, making the end product  emissions-free.

Hydrogen project fuels Latrobe Valley job hopes as coal plants close

----------


## David48atTD



----------


## S Landreth

The Rise Of Wind Power In The U.S.


 
In the past decade, wind power capacity has tripled, and its projected to double in the decades to come. Wind is now Americas top renewable source of electricity generation, and the domestic offshore industry is finally taking off, as major manufacturers debut ever larger and more powerful turbines. While the industry faces some challenges with permitting, public opposition from various interest groups, and the obvious intermittency issues, theres no doubt that wind is poised to play a major role in the energy transition. The question is just how fast it will grow.

----------


## Loy Toy

I doubt that fossil fuel derived products will ever be substituted 100% but to reduce the volume of fossil fuel conversion needed to service supply is a move in the right direction.

More development effort is needed in this area.

----------


## Backspin

I like this electrification drive. Because its going to totally overload base power any minute now and the only solution will be zero carbon nuclear. Wind and solar work in niche areas but they cannot replace the current base load we have.

Micheal Shellenberger is the man.

----------


## S Landreth

O2 Arena to install mini wind turbines that can harness even a breeze



 
The O2 Arena will soon use a new breed of “vertical wind turbine” to generate its own clean electricity, after signing a deal with a startup firm that says its turbines will generate power even when the wind is not blowing.

The London landmark once known as the Millennium Dome will begin by installing 10 of the 68cm (27in) vertical turbines. The breezy conditions at the site on the River Thames will help generate enough clean electricity to power 23 homes.

Although this is a small amount of the O2’s total energy consumption, the arena’s owner, AEG, expects to install more of the mini turbines across its stadiums worldwide.

The new breed of turbine is said to be able to spin from even a gentle movement of air, or a passing car. Each unit is made from recycled plastic and weighs about 4kg (9lbs), but the design could be scaled up to help generate as much electricity as 20 sq metres of solar panels, according to its developer, Alpha 311.

Lee Lacey, the facility director at the O2, said the arena had “been searching for a suitable wind-generated power source” to help cut its greenhouse gas emissions and reach its ambition to become a net zero carbon entertainment venue.

“The opportunity to provide a local on-site source of power generation is huge and we hope this trial provides the launchpad of many more installations, not only at the O2 and other AEG venues but across the Greenwich peninsula and throughout the UK,” she said.

Alpha 311 turbines were originally designed to be larger, at just nearly 2 metes in length, and installed on infrastructure with a connection to the electricity grid, such as streetlights, to help to reduce costs.

Installing the turbines on streetlights along motorways, for example, could generate eight times as much clean electricity as they are expected to produce at the O2 Arena. Motorways also offer the advantage of minimal installation time and no negative impact on the environment or local views, which can be a concern for traditional windfarms in some areas.

Barry Thompson, the chief executive of Alpha 311, said the company was already in talks with international buyers. He said: “The Alpha 311 turbine was born in Britain with international aspirations, so it’s fitting that we’re working with the world’s most popular music, entertainment and leisure venue.”

----------


## S Landreth

U.S. solar PV installations


 
Additions of new U.S. solar generating capacity broke new records last year despite the COVID-19 pandemic slowing some types of projects, per new industry data.

*Why it matters:* It shows a surge in growth thanks to increasing cost competitiveness, but also how solar continues to benefit from supportive state and federal policies.

*What's next:* On the latter point, the analysis takes stock of last year's two-year extension of eligibility for federal tax incentives for building new projects.


That extension, part of last year's huge year-end spending and tax deal, boosted their projected 2021-2025 deployment by 17%.However, as you can see above, deployment surges for years thereafter in the decade's second half, according to the report from the Solar Energy Industries Association and Wood Mackenzie.

*By the numbers:* 2020 saw the installation of 19.2 gigawatts of new U.S. capacity, representing 43% of all new power generating capacity additions, they said.


Looking forward, the report forecasts that 324 gigawatts will be added over the course of this decade."This growth will be spread across all market segments as distributed solar customers, utilities, states, and corporations push to decarbonize the grid," it states.: U.S. solar had a record year in 2020 - Axios

----------


## S Landreth

Renewables met 97% of Scotland's electricity demand in 2020


 
Scotland has narrowly missed a target to generate the equivalent of 100% of its electricity demand from renewables in 2020.

New figures reveal it reached 97.4% from renewable sources.

This target was set in 2011, when renewable technologies generated just 37% of national demand.

Industry body Scottish Renewables said output had tripled in the last 10 years, with enough power for the equivalent of seven million households.

Chief executive Claire Mack, said: "Scotland's climate change targets have been a tremendous motivator to the industry to increase deployment of renewable energy sources.

"Renewable energy projects are displacing tens of millions of tonnes of carbon every year, employing the equivalent of 17,700 people and bringing enormous socio-economic benefits to communities."

In 2019 Scotland met 90.1% of its equivalent electricity consumption from renewables, according to Scottish Government figures.

Scotland has some of the most ambitious climate targets in the world, with its Climate Change Bill setting out a legally binding target of reaching net-zero emissions by 2045.

By 2030, ministers want renewable energy generation to account for 50% of energy demand across electricity, heat and transport.

Ms Mack, added: "Domestic and commercial transport accounts for almost 25% of the energy used in Scotland, with heat making up more than half, as well as more than half of its emissions.

"Currently 6.5% of our non-electrical heat demand is generated from renewable sources.

"Industry and government must continue to work together if we are to fully realise our potential to meet net-zero by 2045."

Scotland has been moving away from burning fossil fuels, with the last coal-fired power station, Longannet, closing in 2016.

The only remaining gas-fired power station is at Peterhead in Aberdeenshire.

*'Cheap, clean renewables'*

Onshore wind delivers about 70% of capacity, followed by hydro and offshore wind as Scotland's main sources of renewable power.

WWF Scotland praised the new figures, but said more needed to be done to cut emissions from transport and heating.

Climate and energy policy manger, Holly O'Donnell, called for an acceleration in the roll-out of electric vehicles and grants for renewable heating in Scotland.

She said: "Not only do renewables reduce the impact of our electricity use on the climate, they are also generating jobs and income for communities around the country.

"In order to cut the climate emissions from the transport and heat sectors we will need to continue to increase our use of cheap, clean renewables.": Renewables met 97% of Scotland'&#39;'s electricity demand in 2020 - BBC News

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

When we get back to Thailand we will be looking to buy a car. We have a Mitsubishi mirage, that we got for when we were visiting there. But if we live there full time we need something bigger. So I am looking at all available options.
 I would like to go electric, but I looked at the MG ZS EV , and it has a range of 380 km. at that range we would not even be able to drive to BKK. 
The PHEV is an option but the increase in purchase premium for it , will never cover the savings in fuel . 
So it looks like a conventional ICE vehicle would be in order, unless the  government offers some type of incentive to offset the extra purchasing cost.

----------


## havnfun

> I read a year or two back that the Battery in the Electric car could power your home at night.
> 
> Happened for real in Texas USA just recently
> 
> ---
> 
> Some Texans use 2021 Ford F-150 hybrid pickup trucks to power homes amid winter storm
> 
> 
> ...


LOL,  :Smile:  after that debarkle a few weeks ago. Nothing against what you posted but just seemed a bit useless if the power is out, don't get me wrong I like the innovation but if the example is Texas and the wind and solar failed then overloaded the grid, it just seems too unreliable for now.

----------


## havnfun

> When we get back to Thailand we will be looking to buy a car. We have a Mitsubishi mirage, that we got for when we were visiting there. But if we live there full time we need something bigger. So I am looking at all available options.
>  I would like to go electric, but I looked at the MG ZS EV , and it has a range of 380 km. at that range we would not even be able to drive to BKK. 
> The PHEV is an option but the increase in purchase premium for it , will never cover the savings in fuel . 
> So it looks like a conventional ICE vehicle would be in order, unless the  government offers some type of incentive to offset the extra purchasing cost.



The other problem is that, If you run out of fuel people will pull over to help and go get a can for you and come back. If you run out of juice you have to get a towtruck to take you to a powerpoint. At the moment the best alternative in Thailand is LPG or CNG and even with them it has to be dual-fuel, and then there is the stigma of when you want to resell or trade up that the vehicle had gas on it, over here it will de-value the vehicle for resale, It's automatically thought of as a long haul or taxi. And as far as the government offering offsets for vehicles, Think about the repercussions of that from the 95% of people that cant afford or that type is not available to them to haul the products.
In Thailand there has been no mandated use of renewables or power saving lightbulbs etc, Yet They are gaining popularity and and expanding, and university students are inventing solar pond airaters, Solar panel installers are popping up everywhere, And a bad side might be that the rich 1% in Thailand are buying up farmland to place solar farms on them for profit.
The one thing that we all know for certain is that we need energy, to cook, to sanitize, to keep warm, we used to do it with with wood or dung and if everything ever goes to shit we will be doing it that way all over again. :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> When we get back to Thailand we will be looking to buy a car. We have a Mitsubishi mirage, that we got for when we were visiting there. But if we live there full time we need something bigger. So I am looking at all available options.
>  I would like to go electric, but I looked at the MG ZS EV , and it has a range of 380 km. at that range we would not even be able to drive to BKK. 
> The PHEV is an option but the increase in purchase premium for it , will never cover the savings in fuel . 
> So it looks like a conventional ICE vehicle would be in order, unless the  government offers some type of incentive to offset the extra purchasing cost.


Are there no hybrids?

----------


## havnfun

> Are there no hybrids?


Toyota Camry Hybrid.     ซื้อขายรถบ้าน เร็วกว่า.ถูกกว่า.ดีกว่า

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Are there no hybrids?


The beauty of Plug in Hybrids (PHEV) is that they can operate for the first 20-30 miles just on buttery, and since most of your daily driving is with in 30 miles, most of the time you are on EV mode, and you can charge overnight when electric rates are low.  
Hybrids have the same issue, Money spend to buy VS savings in fuel. So what is the difference in gas mileage between two comparable hybrid and no hybrid cars?  But i have looked in the different car company websites  and I have not seen any hybrids, which is kind of strange, For instance almost all of the Suzuki swifts sold in Europe are hybrids, none  in Thailand. 
I have really not seriously looked at hybrids in Thailand because of my stated reasons,  so I might have missed missed a couple of models. if so please let me know and I will take a look at them.

----------


## havnfun

> The beauty of Plug in Hybrids (PHEV) is that they can operate for the first 20-30 miles just on buttery, and since most of your daily driving is with in 30 miles, most of the time you are on EV mode, and you can charge overnight when electric rates are low.  
> Hybrids have the same issue, Money spend to buy VS savings in fuel. So what is the difference in gas mileage between two comparable hybrid and no hybrid cars?  But i have looked in the different car company websites  and I have not seen any hybrids, which is kind of strange, For instance almost all of the Suzuki swifts sold in Europe are hybrids, none  in Thailand. 
> I have really not seriously looked at hybrids in Thailand because of my stated reasons,  so I might have missed missed a couple of models. if so please let me know and I will take a look at them.


Hybrids are here, just Google.
Lets go a little more into it, What happens to the batteries when they are out of service after say the 2nd or 3rd owner,in Thailand it will be> Land fill?>Rain?>Ground water?>Fish ponds?>Home Crops?>Durian farms?>Estuaries?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well Mitsubishi, Toyota and Honda have all said they would be making hybrids in Thailand but I don't know if any of them are doing it yet, let alone whether they are for the domestic market.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Well Mitsubishi, Toyota and Honda have all said they would be making hybrids in Thailand but I don't know if any of them are doing it yet, let alone whether they are for the domestic market.


Like I said,
Most new Suzuki Swifts (a very nice car IMO) sold in Europe are hybrids, same for Toyota Yaris .And at reasonable prices. 
I don't understand why they are not even offered as an option here,

----------


## Neverna

:mid:

----------


## Takeovers

Hybrids are not electric cars, they don't charge from the grid, only by the built in engine. They are slightly more efficient than other ICE cars. Plug in hybrids are to some extent electric, they can be charged from the grid, but are much more expensive.

----------


## aging one

Toyota makes hybrids for the models Vios, a compact, Cross their new SUV for here based on a Corolla chassis, C-HR a "sporty" model , and the Camry

The wife drives a Nissan X Trail that is a hybrid as well.

----------


## S Landreth

Electric plane startup Lilium goes public in bid to take commercial flight by 2024

Electric aviation startup Lilium is going public via merger with a special purpose acquisition company as it looks to commercialize a seven-seat vertical takeoff and landing plane (VTOL) for regional travel.




 
*Driving the news:* The Munich-based company yesterday announced a merger with Qell Acquisition Corp. that values the combined company at roughly $3.3 billion.

*What's next:* Lilium said the deal and new investments from several funds will bring in hundreds of millions of dollars to help launch the commercial operation of Lilium Jet in 2024.


The plane has a range of over 155 miles, a cruising speed of 175 miles per hour, allowing it to provide "sustainable, high-speed transportation" for regional travel, the announcement states.Per Reuters, "Lilium intends to launch its first network in Florida, where it will site its first Vertiport at Lake Nona, a smart city being built near Orlando International Airport."

*Yes, but:* Several steps remain before this vision is realized, including various sign-offs from aviation regulators on both sides of the Atlantic.


The Verge has more here on the Lilium deal.

*Why it matters:* Electric aviation holds the promise of curbing carbon emissions from air travel, and investors are staking a number of companies.


Lilium follows plans by electric VTOL hopefuls Joby Aviation and Archer to go public as well.

----------


## David48atTD

Biden wants to build a national EV charging system under $2 trillion infrastructure plan, but it wont be easy


*Key Points*

Charging  stations for electric vehicles will be part of a $2 trillion  infrastructure bill being pushed by the Biden administration.Its going to take more than government support to successfully expand EV infrastructure.AlixPartners  estimates $300 billion will be needed to build out a global charging  network to accommodate the expected growth of EVs by 2030, including $50  billion in the U.S. alone. 

U.S. EV charging system a priority under Biden'&#39;'s $2 trillion infrastructure plan

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Biden wants to build a national EV charging system under $2 trillion infrastructure plan, but it wont be easy
> 
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> Charging  stations for electric vehicles will be part of a $2 trillion  infrastructure bill being pushed by the Biden administration.Its going to take more than government support to successfully expand EV infrastructure.AlixPartners  estimates $300 billion will be needed to build out a global charging  network to accommodate the expected growth of EVs by 2030, including $50  billion in the U.S. alone.
> 
> U.S. EV charging system a priority under Biden'''s $2 trillion infrastructure plan


It is simple, Standardize the plugs at the charging stations , so that all EVs can use all Charging station. Imagine if every ICE car campany had i';s own gas station and nozzles that could only fit  cars of that make.

----------


## S Landreth

> Electric plane startup Lilium goes public in bid to take commercial flight by 2024
> 
> Electric aviation startup Lilium is going public via merger with a special purpose acquisition company as it looks to commercialize a seven-seat vertical takeoff and landing plane (VTOL) for regional travel.




Little more......

----------


## S Landreth

Renewable Energy Smashes Records in 2020


 
Despite the difficulties associated with the Covid-19 pandemic, the world added a record amount of new renewable energy capacity in 2020, according to data released Monday by the International Renewable Energy Agency.

IRENA's annual Renewable Capacity Statistics 2021 shows that global renewable energy capacity grew by more than 260 gigawatts (GW) last year, beating the previous record set in 2019 by nearly 50%. Last year marked the second consecutive year in which clean energy's share of all new generating capacity increased substantially, with renewables accounting for over 80% of all new electricity capacity added in 2020.

Total fossil fuel additions, by contrast, fell by more than 6% last yearfrom 64 GW worth of new electricity capacity in 2019 to 60 GW in 2020.

"These numbers tell a remarkable story of resilience and hope. Despite the challenges and the uncertainty of 2020, renewable energy emerged as a source of undeniable optimism for a better, more equitable, resilient, clean, and just future," IRENA Director-General Francesco La Camera said in a statement.

"The great reset," as La Camera called the coronavirus-driven economic slowdown, "offered a moment of reflection and chance to align our trajectory with the path to inclusive prosperity, and there are signs we are grasping it."

Referring to 2020 as "the start of the decade of renewables," La Camera noted that "costs are falling, clean tech markets are growing, and never before have the benefits of the energy transition been so clear."

Though hydropowerresponsible for more than 43% of the world's total renewable energy generation capacitystill constitutes the largest global source of clean energy, other sources are catching up; solar and wind contributed 127 GW and 111 GW of new installations, respectively, together accounting for 91% of the growth in renewables in 2020.

While La Camera described the widespread adoption of renewable energy sources as an "unstoppable" trend, he also emphasized that "there is a huge amount to be done."

Notwithstanding recent momentum in favor of clean energy, La Camera said that in order to limit global temperature rise to 1.5ºC, "significant planned energy investments must be redirected to support the transition if we are to achieve 2050 goals" of net zero greenhouse gas (GHG) emissions, as outlined last month in IRENA's World Energy Transition Outlook.

La Camera's words of caution about the inadequate pace of the global energy transformation echoes a recent warning by Fatih Bitrol, executive director of the International Energy Agency, who said last week that even though the world's biggest economies have pledged to achieve net zero GHG emissions by mid-century, few have implemented the policies necessary to realize that objective.

Regarding the worldwide expansion of renewable energy capacity in 2020, La Camera stressed that "in this critical decade of action, the international community must look to this trend as a source of inspiration to go further.": Renewable Energy Smashes Records in 2020 - EcoWatch - https://www.irena.org/-/media/Files/...F71A0D7A9C0B91 - https://twitter.com/flacamera/status...08959231762436

Strange,I dont see nuclear or hydrogen in any of the links above. Wonder why that is?  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

Mercedes unveils luxury electrical vehicle for U.S. market



Mercedes has unveiled its first luxury all-electric sedan, and the EQS is headed for U.S. markets late this year.

*Why it matters:* It's the first of a bunch of upcoming EVs from the German automaker as competition in the market intensifies.

*What we don't know:* The price. I guess we know it won't be cheap. Here's the Associated Press...


"The EQS is the sibling to the company’s S-Class large internal-combustion sedan, the luxury brands flagship model that sells for $110,000 and up.""The two cars aim at the same upper end of the market, though the EQS is set apart by being [built] on the company’s electric-vehicle architecture, or EVA."

*How it works:* "Sporting what the automaker claims is the world's lowest drag coefficient (0.20) and the world's largest in-car screen (56 inches), and making as much as 516 horsepower, the EQS ... aims to put the Mercedes stamp on the electric-vehicle segment by starting at the top," Car and Driver reports.

*What we're watching:* The EPA-estimated range of the models sold in the U.S.


That's still unknown, but The Verge's detailed and photo-rich coverage points out that European testing shows 478 miles, though that will "most likely drop" in EPA tests.

478 miles. I wish: Mercedes unveils luxury electrical vehicle for U.S. market - Axios

Advances mean all new US vehicles can be electric by 2035, study finds

Rapid advances in the technology and cost of batteries should allow all new cars and trucks sold in the US to be powered by electricity by 2035, saving drivers trillions of dollars and delivering a major boost to the effort to slow the climate crisis, new research has found.

Electric vehicles currently make up only about 2% of all cars sold in the US, with many American drivers put off until now by models that were often significantly more expensive than gasoline or diesel cars, as well as concerns over the availability of plug-in recharge points.

This situation is likely to drastically change this decade, according to the new University of California, Berkeley study, with the upfront cost of electric cars set to reach parity with petrol vehicles in around five years’ time. As electric cars are more efficient and require less costly maintenance, the rapid electrification of transport would save about $2.7tn in driver costs by 2050.

Researchers said the plummeting cost of batteries, the main factor in the higher cost of electric vehicles, and improvements in their efficiency mean that it will be technically feasible for the US to phase out the sale of new petrol and diesel cars within 15 years. This would shrink planet-heating emissions from transport, currently the largest source of greenhouse gases in the US.

Joe Biden has identified the growth of the electric vehicle market as a key plank in his administration’s efforts cut US emissions to net zero by 2050, with the US president framing the issue as a boon to American manufacturing and jobs. Biden’s administration has pledged to roll out 500,000 new electric charging ports for cars within the next decade.

----------


## Hugh Cow

There may be some scope for small "entrepeneurs" to have a small charging station connected to their home electrical supply, especially if they have solar and grid power.

----------


## S Landreth

^Brick wall

Zoning laws in the US. commercial district vs residential district

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

The best thing the government can do in the short term to increase the number of  charging stations is to require standardized charging plugs in all charging statins so that every EV from every manufacturer could use every charging station like they do in the EU.  Retrofit all charging stations with a universal plug. Simple!! 
 Can you imagine if Ford ICE cars could use Ford gas stations? or Chevy, or Toyota etc ?

----------


## OhOh

This maybe a solution in the future. It will require working together though.

*Northeast Asia power grid could slash cost of green energy, study finds*


*

Regional  network would enable long-distance  transmission of renewable energy for  about the same price as it costs  to produce coalChina, Russia, Mongolia, South Korea and Japan consume about a third of the world’s energy combined

*
   9:00am, 11 Apr, 2021

_"__A  super power grid connecting all the countries of northeast  Asia would  make renewable energy as cheap and available as coal,  according to a new  study by Chinese scientists.

__As a region, northeast Asia, which comprises China, Russia, Mongolia, South Korea,   North Korea and Japan, consumes about a third of the world’s energy  and  the industry estimates its annual electricity demand will double to  6.4  petawatt-hours by 2050.
_
_With  the exception of North Korea, the five nations have signed a  series of  agreements in recent years to connect their national power  lines and  coordinate electricity production and distribution.
_



_A  regional power grid would enable long-distance, cross-border   transmission of renewable energy like hydropower, wind and solar at a   cost as low as 0.35 yuan (five US cents) per kilowatt-hour, or about the   same as the electricity generated by China’s coal-fired power plants,   according to the study published this week on the website of Proceedings of the Chinese Society for Electrical Engineering.
_
_The  cost would “significantly increase the proportion of clean  energy in  electric power supply systems”, Zhang Ning, a professor of  electrical  engineering at Tsinghua University, and his team said in the  paper._

_Although  North Korea has not officially been involved in the  discussions, most  proposals include a land-based line passing through  the country to South  Korea._

_Japan  and South Korea rely on fossil fuels imported from the Middle  East for  about 90 per cent of their energy needs. China’s coal-fired  power plants  not only pollute its own cities but affect neighbouring  countries. Most  governments in the region have set ambitious targets to  reduce their  carbon emissions and renewable energy is expected to grow  much faster  than fossil fuels in future capacity build-up._

_Northeast  Asia has rich renewable energy resources. The world’s  biggest untapped  water resources are located in Russia’s far east,  while Mongolia’s Gobi  desert offers one of the world’s best sites for  solar energy plants.  Offshore wind farms in the_ _East China Sea_
_ and the western Pacific Ocean could also generate an enormous amount of energy._

_But the supply of renewable energy is unstable –_ _hydropower_
_, solar and wind power are affected by changes in the weather and season – and that can introduce shocks to the power grid._

_To  help smooth out fluctuations, countries like China are planning  to  build energy storage plants using various technologies, from  batteries  to air compressors. But such power banks would make renewable  energy  more expensive._

_Zhang’s  team found that a power grid would eliminate the need for  most of these  power banks. When hydropower output in China decreased in  winter, it  would be at full capacity in Siberia, they said. The same  would apply to  wind and solar energy._

_Computer  simulations suggested the power grid could effectively  balance the  uneven distribution of renewable energy, and make nearly  all long-term  energy storage facilities unnecessary, the study said.
_
_Several  ideas for such a project have been put forward. Japanese  investment  company SoftBank, for instance, proposed building a  high-voltage power  line from the Gobi Desert to the_ _Korean peninsula_
_ that could carry solar energy directly to Sumsung’s chip-making plants and other users._

_But  Zhang’s calculations said such a long cable would not be  economical  because of the drain caused by electrical resistance. A more  efficient  way would be to send clean energy from Russia and Mongolia  to China, and  then from China to South Korea and Japan, the team said._

_It  would also be more economical for South Korea and Japan to build  their  own renewable energy production plants instead of relying on   long-distance transmission from Mongolia, Russia or China, the study   said._

_China  produces about 70 per cent of the region’s energy and plans to  be the  world’s biggest investor in wind and solar energy in the coming  decades  under a plan to achieve_ _carbon neutrality by 2060_

_China’s  wind and solar farms, already the world’s largest, would  continue to  grow at a pace much faster than any other country,  according to Zhang’s  estimate. It is widely expected in the industry  that China will play a  leading role in the planning and construction of  a super power grid. 
_
_The  country has already connected its power grid to Russia and  Mongolia,  and construction of a project to connect it to South Korea is  expected  to start next year, the United Nations Economic and Social  Commission  for Asia and the Pacific said in a report published last  year._

_The  current legislation also leaves large swathes of female  employees  without maternity benefits, even as policymakers attempt to  engineer a  baby boom amid declining birth rates._

_The  UN supports the development of a northeast Asian power grid as  it would  boost regional economy, reduce pollution and help global  efforts to  combat climate change._

_The  power grid would “support broader regional integration and peace  by  providing a new framework for cooperation and creating mutual  positive  interdependencies between the [six] northeast Asian  countries,” the UN  report said._

_A  researcher with the Institute of Electrical Engineering at the  Chinese  Academy of Sciences in Beijing said that energy cost was just  one of the  many challenges facing the development of a regional power  grid.
_
_Although  China is a leading player in long-distance power  transmission, some  technical problems remain to be solved, especially  the management of  power grids from different countries, said the  researcher who is  informed about the project but asked not to be named  as he is not  authorised to speak to the media._

_“Geopolitics can also get in the way,” he said.
_
_Diplomatic  ties between Japan and South Korea are at their lowest  point in  decades, and there are also tensions between China and Japan  over the  disputed Diaoyu Islands.Japan and South Korea are military allies of the United States, which could add further uncertainty to the project."
_
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/scie...eid=c13ab2f7ce

----------


## S Landreth

Solidia closes $78 million funding as carbon removal popularity grows

Solidia Technologies, a firm with tech that absorbs CO2 in the concrete curing process, has raised another $78 million from some heavy-hitting VC players.

Why it matters: The funding is the latest sign of interest — and optimism — around various types of carbon removal technologies.

In addition to curing concrete with CO2 instead of water, New Jersey-based Solidia also uses a lower emissions cement manufacturing process.

The big picture: Cement production is a very large and high emissions industrial sector, accounting for an estimated 7% of global CO2.

That helps explain the interest in cutting those emissions and opportunities for absorbing CO2 in the production process.

Solidia

The production of Solidia Cement and Concrete begins with a patented process for bonding together and hardening a collection of loosely packed particles. Dubbed reactive hydrothermal liquid phase densification (rHLPD), the process uses a liquid solution to 1) penetrate into the pores between the particles, 2) react with the particles, and 3) create “bridges” between the particles to lock them into place. This last step is precisely what happens when OPC reacts with water to bond together the sand and aggregate particles that constitute conventional concrete. rHLPD can work in a wide variety of chemical systems. One system involves a reaction between a water-CO2 solution and a family of calcium-silicate minerals similar in chemistry to OPC. The reaction, which spontaneously occurs at nearambient conditions, creates “bridges” composed of silica and calcium carbonate. These compounds, and the unique bridging structures formed by them, are more stable and intrinsically stronger than the bonds formed in conventional concrete.

Solidia Concrete is defined by both its proprietary curing process and its formulation – a blend of water, coarse and fine aggregate, and Solidia Cement. In addition to reducing the CO2 emitted during its manufacture by 30%, Solidia Cement only reacts with CO2; it does not react with water, as OPC does. During the curing process, CO2 – from waste flue gas – reacts with Solidia Cement to form calcium carbonate. In other words, it is permanently transformed from a gas to a solid that resembles natural limestone. The gas could only be released if it were put into a high temperature kiln.

The clinker of Solidia Cement is produced at a temperature of about 1200OC, which is roughly 250OC lower than the sintering temperature used in Portland cement clinker manufacturing. The resulting process uses 30% less energy and emits 30% less CO2. When the reduced CO2 emissions associated with Solidia Cement production are considered along with the ability of that cement to sequester CO2 during concrete curing, the CO2 footprint associated with the manufacturing and use of cement can be reduced by up to 70%. This reduction is equal to 550 kg of CO2 per tonne of cement. 30 Solidia Concrete blocks will absorb 22 kg ofCO2 at production. In one year, a tree will do the same.

Solidia allows manufacturers to reduce their water consumption by up to 100%. The adoption of these technologies by the global cement and concrete industry could save approximately two billion tons, or two
trillion liters, of water per year. By using Solidia’s patented systems, cement and concrete producers will also see an up to 30% reduction in fuel consumption.

I like the curing time: https://assets.ctfassets.net/jv4d7wc....21.19__5_.pdf


Joe Biden talks Climate Change and Trains. Starts at 16:30 into the video




 
Extra: Deb Haaland Scraps A Slew Of Fossil Fuel-Friendly Trump Orders

----------


## OhOh

> Solidia Technologies, a firm with tech that absorbs CO2 in the concrete curing process, has raised another $78 million from some heavy-hitting VC players.


Excellent, that is a eureka moment. 

_
"It also cures to 28-day strength in 24 hours, which will be really important in the construction industry."_

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Excellent, that is a eureka moment. 
> 
> _
> "It also cures to 28-day strength in 24 hours, which will be really important in the construction industry."_


That would be a game changer for the high-rise construction industry where on a two day cycle as many as 14 floors have to be re-shored  before concrete reaches close to full  strength, requiring thousands of legs'. (after pouring a slab , it has to be re-shored for 28 days  until concrete cures to almost full strength),
 Most concrete companies rent the restore legs from companies such as Doka and Ulma and it is not cheap,  In the past , wooden legs were used, but in most municipalities they have been outlawed because of the fire hazard. .  

But I am sure such claims of 24 hr full strength, and  changes on the re-shore engineering rules would have to be studied, and would take time to be implemented. I am not sure if I would trust   a  24 hr cure.

----------


## S Landreth

Solidia

----------


## S Landreth

I have a 16-year-old Mercedes SUV now, which I dont need. Maybe time for a change. I was thinking I might try to get on a list (if there is one) for the one below.




> Mercedes unveils luxury electrical vehicle for U.S. market
> 
> 
> 
> Mercedes has unveiled its first luxury all-electric sedan, and the EQS is headed for U.S. markets late this year.

----------


## S Landreth

The United States consumed a record amount of renewable energy in 2020


 
In 2020, consumption of renewable energy in the United States grew for the fifth year in a row, reaching a record high of 11.6 quadrillion British thermal units (Btu), or 12% of total U.S. energy consumption. Renewable energy was the only source of U.S. energy consumption that increased in 2020 from 2019; fossil fuel and nuclear consumption declined.

*Wind energy*, or electricity generated by wind-powered turbines, is almost exclusively consumed in the electric power sector. Wind energy accounted for about 26% of U.S. renewable energy consumption in 2020. Wind surpassed hydroelectricity in 2019 to become the single most-consumed source of renewable energy on an annual basis. In 2020, U.S. wind energy consumption grew 14% from 2019.

*Hydroelectric power*, or electricity generated by water-powered turbines, is almost exclusively consumed in the electric power sector. It accounted for about 22% of U.S. renewable energy consumption in 2020. U.S. hydropower consumption has remained relatively flat since the 1970s, but it fluctuates with seasonal rainfall and drought conditions.

*Wood and waste energy*, including wood, wood pellets, and biomass waste from landfills, accounted for about 22% of U.S. renewable energy consumption in 2020. Industrial, commercial, and electric power facilities use wood and waste as a fuel to generate electricity, produce heat, and manufacture goods.

*Biofuels*, including fuel ethanol, biodiesel, and other renewable fuels, accounted for about 17% of U.S. renewable energy consumption in 2020. U.S. biofuel consumption fell 11% from 2019 as overall transportation sector energy use declined in the United States during the COVID-19 pandemic.

*Solar energy* accounted for about 11% of U.S. renewable energy consumption in 2020. Solar photovoltaic (PV) cells, including rooftop panels, and solar thermal power plants use sunlight to generate electricity. Some residential and commercial buildings use solar heating systems to heat water and the building. Overall, 2020 U.S. solar consumption increased 22% from 2019.

*In other news.*


New Jersey greenlights offshore wind project that could power over a million homes

New Jersey regulators have awarded development rights for nearly 2.7 gigawatts of offshore wind power capacity to separate projects headed by Danish wind giant Ørsted and a venture between Shell and France's EDF.

The big picture: The New Jersey Board of Public Utilities awards bring the project pipeline off the state's coast to over 3.7 gigawatts, the agency said. This includes a separate, previously approved Ørsted project.

Why it matters: It's the latest move in efforts by East Coast states, federal officials and deep-pocketed energy giants to build large-scale offshore projects in the U.S., which has lagged far behind Europe in marine wind but now has a significant project pipeline.

By the numbers: The state regulators said the newly approved capacity, if indeed built, would create enough electricity to power almost 1.2 million homes and generate 7,000 full and or part-time jobs across its various phases.

Development timelines, however, are not short. Per Windpower Monthly's coverage, the projects will come online in the 2027-2029 timeframe.

*Biden’s EPA.*


EPA withdraws rule allowing use of radioactive material in road construction

The Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) has withdrawn a 2020 rule that would allow a radioactive substance in some road construction.

The October 2020 rule allowed the use of phosphogypsum, a substance generated by phosphate fertilizer production. The waste product is kept in 13 predominantly southeastern states, where the majority of the construction would have occurred.

Between 1989 and the Trump-era rule, the EPA required that all phosphogypsum be stored in “stacks” that experts and activists said would release dangerous amounts of radon gas if dispersed. In Florida alone, 1 billion tons of the substance are stored in 25 stacks, one of which recently leaked millions of gallons into a wastewater reservoir near Tampa Bay.

In a memo dated June 30, EPA Administrator Michael Regan specifically addresses the Oct. 14, 2020, letter from the agency approving a request from the Fertilizer Institute to use the stacks for road construction.

Regan wrote that the agency “does not believe it can be reasonably contended” that the request for approval of phosphogypsum complied with federal regulations.

“The request generally described the type of road construction that might be undertaken but identified no actual road construction project and gave little specific, particularized information about the proposed use,” he wrote, adding that the request further did not provide sufficient information about how any of the substance that was not used would be disposed of.

As a result, Regan wrote, the EPA rescinded the approval of the “broad, generalized request” to use the substance in road construction.

The Center for Biological Diversity, one of several environmental groups that sued over the rule in December, hailed the decision in a statement Thursday.

“Allowing phosphogypsum in roads was a boneheaded, short-sighted favor to the industry,” Jaclyn Lopez, Florida director at the Center for Biological Diversity, said in a statement. “While the withdrawal cites technical deficiencies in the applicant’s petition, this action is consistent with 30 years of science showing that phosphogypsum poses a substantial risk to humans and the environment.”

*Just because.*


Video Shows Gulf Of Mexico Water On Fire After Gas Leak

----------


## S Landreth

Heart Aerospace raises $35M Series A, lands order with United and Mesa Airlines for 200 aircraft 

Swedish electric aviation startup Heart Aerospace has received its biggest order to date: 200 of its inaugural ES-19 electric aircraft from aviation giant United Airlines and its regional airline partner Mesa Air Group.

The deal, which includes an option of purchasing up to 100 additional aircraft, was announced together with a $35 million Series A funding round. Bill Gates’ Breakthrough Energy Ventures, United’s venture arm and Mesa led the round. Seed investors EQT Ventures and Lowercarbon Capital also participated.

The ES-19 is a regional airplane that seats 19 and runs on batteries and electric motors instead of traditional jet fuel. The startup says it will deliver the first aircraft for commercial use by 2026. These aircraft will be designed for flights of up to 250 miles based on today’s battery technology.

Heart has made a full-scale prototype of its electric propulsion system, the core of its technical innovation. But the company still has to complete many steps along the way to its proposed date of commercial operations. Chief amongst these is actually assembling a prototype of the full aircraft, testing it and getting it certified with relevant authorities in the U.S. and Europe.



Heart Aerospace

----------


## S Landreth

Rivian raises $2.5 billion ahead of electric truck launch

Rivian, the electric truck startup, said Friday it had closed a $2.5 billion private funding round, bringing its total capital raised to date to $10.5 billion.

*Why it matters:* The money will help fund the company's next phase of growth, including a second U.S. assembly plant that will also include battery cell production. Reuters first reported the planned facility on Thursday.


The private financing comes as many other electric vehicle startups are funding growth by merging with publicly traded shell companies.

*Details:* Current backers, including Amazon’s Climate Pledge Fund, D1 Capital Partners, Ford Motor Company and funds and accounts advised by T. Rowe Price Associates, led the latest round.


Third Point, Fidelity Management and Research Company, Dragoneer Investment Group and Coatue Management also participated.

*What they're saying:* “As we near the start of vehicle production, it’s vital that we keep looking forward and pushing through to Rivian’s next phase of growth,” said Rivian CEO RJ Scaringe.


“This infusion of funds from trusted partners allows Rivian to scale new vehicle programs, expand our domestic facility footprint, and fuel international product rollout.”

*What to watch:* Rivian recently delayed the launch of its long-awaited R1T electric pickup truck and R1S SUV until this fall, blaming “cascading impacts of the pandemic,” especially a global shortage of semiconductor chips.

----------


## havnfun

> Frankly this is all bullshit.
> How long do the batteries last and how much does it cost to replace them.
> Still have to burn fossil fuels to recharge them.
> The planet is a finite resource, when it's fucked it's fucked.. end of.
> Even solar power is not completely sustainable.
> Let's all drive V8s and be done with it.


Thumbs up for 8 years ago, nothings changed

----------


## David48atTD

^^ Love the concept ... fugly front end IMHO

I'm all for solar powered (from my roof top) EV's

Maybe a decade before I'll afford one though.

----------


## VocalNeal

^ Hyundai Ioniq 5 has rooftop panels.



Available now. Well OK not in Thailand but...

----------


## S Landreth

^^I do believe that Rivian will do well in the US market even with that ugly front end.

Going to get an appointment for the EQS when I get back home next year. But if there are any doubts about the advertised 770 kilometers/480 miles (on one charge) I might wait before the purchase. However, I’ve read where the EQS will go about 400 miles on a charge but with a 15-minute quick charge it’ll pick up another 186 miles. I would be happy with 550 (plus) miles.


 
I’ve had solar panels on a home in the sates for years. If I do purchase the EQS I’m going to try to set up a solar power system that’ll charge the car while at home and while away store it in a container (with a/c) to keep the vehicle cool and protect it from the (Florida) elements.

----------


## David48atTD

> ^ Hyundai Ioniq 5 has rooftop panels.

----------


## S Landreth

Biden officials celebrate infrastructure deal in fuel-cell big rig



 
White House national climate adviser Gina McCarthy and Energy Secretary Jennifer Granholm celebrated progress on President Biden's infrastructure package by taking a spin in a Kenworth fuel-cell, zero-emissions Class A truck.

*What they're saying:* "We have a deal, a Bipartisan Infrastructure Framework deal," Granholm said. McCarthy responded: "it's big and it's beautiful."


"[I]t's going to invest in electric vehicle infrastructure like charging stations. But also, hopefully we're going to see incentives for these big trucks which are emission free," Granholm added, referring to the truck she McCarthy were in."This is the future we're driving in right now," McCarthy said.
*The big picture:* Granholm noted that the transportation section is "a big contributor to carbon pollution." U.S. transportation emits approximately 1.9 billion tons of carbon annually, Yale University said in 2017.


The secretary also said that increasing production of zero-emission vehicles would increase jobs within the trucking industry.Granholm and McCarthy then use the CB radio to chat about semiconductors with Commerce Secretary Gina Raimondo: "Gina 2 to Gina 1!"Raimondo describes Biden's plan to create jobs by stimulating semiconductor production and increasing broadband coverage.



*Just for fun.*

----------


## S Landreth

Electric vehicles forecast to overtake gas engines within a decade

Market share projections of internal combustion engine vs. electrified vehicles



Cars over the next decade are going to flip from being mostly gasoline-powered to mostly electrified, according to a new IHS Markit forecast.

*Why it matters:* The changeover, if it plays out as expected, represents a breathtaking and potentially risky transition for the global auto industry.


While automakers have committed more than $300 billion to electrify their fleets — and governments are adding new restrictions on gasoline vehicles —consumer acceptance remains the wild card.

*Driving the news:* The Environmental Protection Agency last week proposed more aggressive vehicle emissions targets through 2026, while the White House said it wanted half of all new cars and trucks sold to be electric by 2030.


With new electric models and the help of emissions credits for some companies, the industry is on track to meet the EPA's revised targets through 2026, IHS researchers said. "Beyond that, there remains work to do."

*Where it stands:* Electric vehicles accounted for 2.2% of U.S. light-vehicle registrations through May, according to IHS Markit data.


Hybrid gas-electric vehicles were 5.8% and plug-in hybrids were just under 1%.

*What to watch:* IHS Markit forecasts electric vehicles to grow from 3% of sales in 2021 to 32.3% by 2030, while gasoline-powered vehicles shrink from 87% of sales to just 36.5%.

US EPA Proposed Greenhouse Gas Emissions Standards for Model Years 2023-2026; What to Expect | IHS Markit

----------


## S Landreth

California energy commission mandates solar panels for new buildings

The California Energy Commission voted Wednesday to require solar panels and battery energy storage systems in new commercial buildings and certain multifamily residences beginning in 2023, according to the New York Times.

*Why it matters:* It's an aggressive step in California's transition away from fossil fuels and broader drive to cut carbon emissions, although the provision must first be approved by the state's Building Standards Commission.


The Building Standards Commission is expected to include the mandate in a revision of the state's building code in December.

*The big picture:* The new mandate builds on a directive that went into effect in 2020 which required all newly constructed low-rise residential buildings to include solar power.


The Energy Commission's energy plan also includes incentives to eliminate natural gas from new buildings and to add batteries to solar systems in single-family homes, according to the Times.

----------


## S Landreth

Bill Gates pledges $1.5B for climate projects in infrastructure bill

Microsoft founder Bill Gates has pledged $1.5 billion from his climate investment fund to collaborate with the federal government on renewable energy projects if the White House-backed infrastructure package becomes law.

The package, which passed the Senate 69-30 this week, includes $25 billion for the Energy Department as well as over $100 billion toward improved grid resilience and incentives for transportation electrification.

In an interview with The Wall Street Journal, Gates said it would be critical for any clean-energy initiatives to get the costs down and to be able to scale them up to a pretty gigantic level.

Youll never get that scale up unless the governments coming in with the right policies, and the right policy is exactly whats in that infrastructure bill, he added.

Breakthrough Energy Catalysts commitment shows that the private sector is ready to lead the fight to reduce greenhouse gas emissions and achieve a net-zero economy by 2050, Energy Secretary Jennifer Granholm said in a statement Thursday. Paired with the historic investments in the Bipartisan Infrastructure Deal and President Bidens Build Back Better Agenda, these investments will unlock new technologies to position the U.S. as a global leader of the clean energy economycreating good-paying jobs for all kinds of workers in all pockets of the country.

----------


## S Landreth

Nuclear scientists hail US fusion energy breakthrough

Nuclear scientists using lasers the size of three football fields said on Tuesday (Aug 17) they had generated a huge amount of energy from fusion, possibly offering hope for the development of a new clean energy source.

Experts focused their giant array of almost 200 laser beams onto a tiny spot to create a mega blast of energy - eight times more than they had ever done in the past.

Although the energy only lasted for a very short time - just 100 trillionths of a second - it took scientists closer to the holy grail of fusion ignition, the moment when they are creating more energy than they are using.

"This result is a historic advance for inertial confinement fusion research," said Dr Kim Budil, the director of Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory, which operates the National Ignition Facility in California, where the experiment took place this month.

Nuclear fusion is considered by some scientists to be a potential energy of the future, particularly because it produces little waste and no greenhouse gases.

It differs from fission, a technique currently used in nuclear power plants, where the bonds of heavy atomic nuclei are broken to release energy.

In the fusion process, two light atomic nuclei are "married" to create a heavy one.

In this experiment scientists used two isotopes of hydrogen, giving rise to helium.

This is the process that is at work in stars, including our Sun.

"The NIF teams have done an extraordinary job," said Professor Steven Rose, co-director of the centre for research in this field at Imperial College London.

"This is the most significant advance in inertial fusion since its beginning in 1972." But, warned Dr Jeremy Chittenden, co-director of the same centre in London, making this a usable source of energy is not going to be easy.

"Turning this concept into a renewable source of electrical power will probably be a long process and will involve overcoming significant technical challenges," he said.: Nuclear scientists hail US fusion energy breakthrough, World News & Top Stories - The Straits Times

----------


## Neverna

Here's an interesting discussion about using hydrogen for big-engined machinery (heavy duty machines for industry rather than small private cars).

----------


## S Landreth

U.S. clean power sees record growth

Just-published industry data shows that installation of renewable power and battery storage capacity is on a record pace this year.

*By the numbers:* The American Clean Power Association said 9,915 megawatts of capacity came online in the first half of this year — a 17% increase over the first half of 2020.


On a quarterly basis, new solar installations in April-June were 2,226 megawatts of capacity, a 73% jump over the first quarter.Q2 wind capacity installations were 2,824 megawatts, similar to Q1 and above the same period last year.

*New battery storage capacity* is growing even faster, albeit from a much smaller base, with Q2 installations of 570 megawatts compared to roughly 100 in Q1.


The storage amount added this year already comes close to matching 2020's full-year additions.U.S. battery storage is expected to see a lot more growth in the years ahead.

 
*The chart above* is from a new Energy Information Administration report on the storage market.


It looks at large-scale systems — that is, grid-connected projects with a capacity of more than 1 megawatt.Most of the large-scale systems coming online in the next few years will be co-located with solar installations.*Of note:* The EIA report is based on surveys of the industry and does not try to model potential policy changes or new incentives.

*The intrigue:* While renewables are surging, the industry and the White House say new policies are needed to reach President Biden's target of 100% carbon-free power by 2035.


The trade group is pushing for an extension of renewable power tax credits, the creation of federal storage and transmission credits and other steps."This growth and expansion are expected to continue but we need policymakers in Washington to make long term decisions to ensure we can continue to develop these critical projects," CEO Heather Zichal said in a statement.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

I am not sure if it has been talked about in this thread, I skimmed through it and did not see anything about ir, but I could have missed it . 
I was watching the following Video on a new innovations of hydrogen fuel cell to generate  electricity rather than the conventional battery system, and d rather that compressing hydrogen to 10,000 PSI, which requires the compression part and the heavy storage part. they have developed a hydrogen impanated film, that releases the hydrogen when hit  with a laser.  Its supposedly less expensive than conventional hydrogen comparison and storage, a lot liter, provides more range, and is quicker to recharge.  
Anyway watch the video and tell me what you think . Don't be put off by the title it is not a conspiracy video.

----------


## elche

The technological changes coming over the next 3-5 years will be no less as phenomenal as the introduction of the Ford Model T car in 1905.  Battery and hydrogen fueled cars will make the ICE powered vehicles look like horses and buggy whips. Those rushing out to buy an ICE powered vehicle today, and grossly over paying for it, will be in for a shock when these new vehicles arrive and make their old jalopy next to worthless.

----------


## David48atTD

*China is gearing up to activate the world's first 'clean' commercial nuclear reactor*

   By   Ben Turner   July 24, 2021 
 Plans include building up to 30 reactors in partnered nations.


A top down view of the Oak Ridge National  Laboratory's 1960s molten salt reactor experiment, an early precursor to  the Chinese reactor.  (Image credit: Oak Ridge National Laboratory/US Department of Energy)


Chinese government scientists have unveiled plans for a  first-of-its-kind, experimental nuclear reactor that does not need water  for cooling.


The molten-salt nuclear reactor, which runs on liquid thorium rather than uranium,  is expected to be safer than traditional reactors because the molten  salt cools and solidifies quickly when exposed to the air, insulating  the thorium, so that any potential leak would spill much less radiation  into the surrounding environment compared with leaks from traditional  reactors. 


(Reuters: Carlos Garcia Rawlins)

The  prototype reactor is expected to be completed next month, with the  first tests beginning as early as September. This will pave the way for  the building of the first commercial reactor, slated for construction by  2030.

China to activate world's first 'clean' nuclear reactor in September | Live Science

----------


## S Landreth

> hydrogen fuel cell to generate  electricity rather than the conventional battery system


Sounds like a good idea, but (for now)

In addition to the thin fueling station network, there is another reason for the as of yet low demand for hydrogen fuel cell cars: they are relatively expensive to buy. The few models of fuel cell vehicles already available on the market cost around USD 80,000 for a mid- or upper-mid-range vehicle. Thats almost twice as much as comparable fully electric or hybrid vehicles.

In addition to the cost of purchase, operating costs also play an important role in the cost-effectiveness and acceptance of a propulsion technology. In hydrogen fuel cell cars, these costs are not least dependent on the price of the fuel. At present, 1 lb (0.45 kg) of hydrogen costs around USD 14 in the U.S., as compared with USD 4.80 in Germany (this is the price the H2 Mobility partners have agreed on). An FCEV can drive about 28 miles (45 km) on 1 lb (0.45 kg) of hydrogen.

The cost per mile of running hydrogen cars is therefore currently almost twice as high as that of battery-powered vehicles charged at home. Rücker expects these operating costs to converge: If the demand for hydrogen increases, the price could drop to around USD 2.50/lb (USD 5.60/kg) by 2030.

----------


## Hugh Cow

> We don't have energy production problems.
> We have storage and transport problems, and oil, at present is the most efficient and practical storage medium we have.
> If you want to be green, you would do less damage by buying a second hand v8 than causing, by your market influence, a new electric car to be built.
> 
> This car, why is it called a Tesla?, should really be an Edison shouldn't it? DC powered motors aren't they?


A Farady sounds better

----------


## S Landreth

Clean energy interest soars in NSW as states resist rules to prop up coal | Energy | The Guardian



 
A New South Wales plan for Australias largest renewable energy zone in the states New England region has been overwhelmed with investor interest, with registrations coming in at more than four times the available capacity, the state government says.

The state energy minister, Matt Kean, said the New England renewable energy zone had received 80 registrations of interest from investors offering to build a total of 34GWs of new wind, solar and storage projects. The proposed 8GW-capacity zone is one of five designated clean energy areas in the state under legislation passed with multiparty support last year.

----------


## S Landreth

Toyota spending $13.5B on battery development for electric vehicles by end of decade

Toyota told investors Tuesday that it plans to spend roughly $13.5 billion on developing batteries for hybrid and electric vehicles by 2030 as automakers look to compete in their commitments to reducing carbon emissions in the coming decades. 

Masahiko Maeda, the companys chief technology officer, said in a briefing that by establishing a system for both development and supply, we will promote the dissemination of electrified vehicles.

The amount of investment in the development of a battery supply system and research and development ... is expected to be approximately 1.5 trillion yen [$13.5 billion] by 2030, he added. 

The investment comes as part of the Japanese automakers goal of achieving carbon neutrality, or net-zero emissions, by 2050. 

Toyota, which kickstarted the popularity of hybrid gasoline-electric vehicles through the popular Prius, also hopes to offer its first entirely electric line of cars by 2022. 

To adapt to the future sustainably and practically, Toyota would like to contribute to the achievement of carbon neutrality by improving its adaptability to change and its competitiveness, as well as by aiming for the fundamental widespread acceptance of ever-better electrified vehicles, Maeda told investors Tuesday.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Sounds like a good idea, but (for now)
> 
> In addition to the thin fueling station network, there is another reason for the as of yet low demand for hydrogen fuel cell cars: they are relatively expensive to buy. The few models of fuel cell vehicles already available on the market cost around USD 80,000 for a mid- or upper-mid-range vehicle. Thats almost twice as much as comparable fully electric or hybrid vehicles.
> 
> In addition to the cost of purchase, operating costs also play an important role in the cost-effectiveness and acceptance of a propulsion technology. In hydrogen fuel cell cars, these costs are not least dependent on the price of the fuel. At present, 1 lb (0.45 kg) of hydrogen costs around USD 14 in the U.S., as compared with USD 4.80 in Germany (this is the price the H2 Mobility partners have agreed on). An FCEV can drive about 28 miles (45 km) on 1 lb (0.45 kg) of hydrogen.
> 
> The cost per mile of running hydrogen cars is therefore currently almost twice as high as that of battery-powered vehicles charged at home. Rücker expects these operating costs to converge: If the demand for hydrogen increases, the price could drop to around USD 2.50/lb (USD 5.60/kg) by 2030.


No hydrogen distribution infrastructure, or pressurization  nessacery with the technology developer by by Plasma Kinetics, that stored the hydrogen in a thin film of special plastic and then it is released in the vehicle for use by  the hydrogen fuel cell when it is hit by a laser. 
" _Plasma Kinetics proprietary nanophotonic material absorbs hydrogen at standard atmospheric pressure and temperature. The material absorbs metric tons of hydrogen in minutes.  Hydrogen is released by controlled light at 99.99+% purity._  " 

"_ PK's system is safe, clean, and scalable and holds more energy than a lithium ion battery, costing less, and recharges in 5 minutes._"
Plasma Kinetics

It's exciting news, How it develops it's anyone's guess. Watch the video I provided on my previous post., 

By the way, Sandy Monroe is  well respected  in the industry and not some crockpot.

----------


## Little Chuchok



----------


## S Landreth

^

The environmentalist's apology: how Michael Shellenberger unsettled some of his prominent supporters

According to the latest publicly available financial records, Environmental Progress earned US$809,000 in revenue in 2017 from gifts, grants and donations.

In the process of researching this article, Guardian Australia emailed questions to Shellenberger to clarify why Forbes had removed his article and who funded his organisation.

A third question related to a 2017 internal report from the Nuclear Energy Institute (NEI) which said the institute, which represents the nuclear energy industry, had “engaged third parties to engage with media through interviews and op-eds” and named “environmentalist Michael Shellenberger” as one of those it had engaged.

Ninety minutes after the deadline to respond to the questions had passed, Shellenberger emailed a letter to Guardian Australia entitled “Formal request for ethics investigation of Graham Redfearn [sic]” and then shared the letter on social media.

A spokesperson for NEI said: “Our engagement with third parties that you referenced means to keep in contact with people and organisations who have an interest in nuclear energy and sharing materials of common interest. No payments have been provided to Mr. Shellenberger. NEI has been a participant and registrant to annual meetings that Environmental Progress hosted in 2018 and 2019.”

In his letter to Guardian Australia, Shellenberger wrote: “We accept donations solely from individuals and organizations with no financial interest in our work and publish the names of our donors on our website.”

Michael Shellenberger

In 2019, Shellenberger also testified in support of Ohio House Bill 6. The bill, which was signed into law by Governor Mike DeWine later that year, provided subsidies to uncompetitive nuclear and coal plants, and rolled back Ohio’s renewable energy and energy efficiency standards for electric utilities. Others who testified in support of the bill at one of the same hearings included representatives of NEI and its affiliate Nuclear Matters.

----------


## S Landreth

Wind energy sector booms during 2020

The wind power sector is booming in the U.S., with a new report from the U.S. Department of Energy (DOE) highlighting the growth of wind energy operations in the nation, as part of President Bidens larger plan to get the U.S. to net zero emissions by 2035.

More than 16,000 megawatts of U.S. wind power-generating capacity was installed in 2020, a record yearly figure. It marks the first time wind power developments outpaced solar power installations, culminating in $24.6 billion in investment across 25 states.

Sixteen states total get more than 10 percent of electricity from land-based wind generation, with some in the midwest like Iowa, Kansas, Oklahoma, South Dakota and North Dakota getting more than 30 percent of their power from wind installations.

These reports contain such terrific news: the U.S. installed a record-breaking amount of land-based wind energy last year. They underscore both the progress made and the capacity for much more affordable wind power to come  all necessary to reach President Bidens goal of a decarbonized electricity sector by 2035, said Secretary of Energy Jennifer M. Granholm. At DOE, we will double down on efforts to deploy more wind energy around the country as we also pursue technologies to make turbines even cheaper and more efficient.

This growth applies to both onshore and offshore wind turbine installations. 

Coastal states like New York, Massachusetts, New Jersey, Maryland and Virginia are all seeing major development in wind turbines located on the water. Some notable projects include the Block Island Wind Farm off the coast of Rhode Island and the Coastal Virginia Offshore Wind pilot, as well as the Vineyard Wind I project in Massachusetts waters. 

Overall, these installations contributed to a 24-percent increase in offshore wind energy pipeline construction in U.S. waters.

Declining turbine prices have helped spur greater federal and municipal investment in wind power, along with the average increases in size and power of the hardware itself. The DOE estimates that the cost of wind turbines have steeply dropped, falling to $770-$850 per kilowatt from $1,800 per kilowatt in 2008.

Growth in the wind energy sector is also sustainable, with wind turbines producing no carbon emissions that contribute to warming global temperatures. Establishing a stronger clean energy sector is critical to the Biden Administrations lofty goals of reaching a net zero economy by 2050.


White House announces target of 20 percent aviation emissions reduction by 2030

The Biden administration on Thursday announced a series of industry-backed actions aimed at reducing the climate impact of air travel, with a goal of cutting aviation emissions by 20 percent by 2030.

The departments of Energy, Transportation and Agriculture will collaborate on a goal of meeting 100 percent of aviation fuel demand  around 35 billion gallons a year  with sustainable aviation fuels (SAFs) by 2050. SAFs are defined as those that reduce lifecycle greenhouse gases by half compared to conventional fuels. According to a fact sheet released by the White House, the SAF production targets in the executive actions would result in a 20 percent reduction in aviation emissions by the end of the decade and produce 3 billion gallons of sustainable fuel. The industry used about 18.3 billion gallons of fuel altogether in 2019.

The White House also announced 14 grants totaling more than $3.6 million that the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) will disburse to develop and test new sustainable fuels.


White House: Solar should be nearly half of electricity supply by 2050

Biden Administration outlines how solar could be nearly half of electricity supply by 2050

The White House on Wednesday outlined a plan for solar energy to supply nearly half of the nations electricity by 2050. The ambitious outline would see solar rising from 3% of generation in 2020 to 40% by 2035 before ultimately hitting 45% by 2050.

Heavy spending across industries will be required to meet that blueprint. U.S. solar installations hit a record high in 2020, but yearly solar capacity additions will need to double annually through 2025, before quadrupling from 2020′s level each year between 2025 and 2030. Falling costs and supportive policies including tax incentives have boosted solars robust growth over the last decade.

The report, issued by the U.S. Department of Energy Solar Energy Technologies Office and the National Renewable Energy Laboratory, said solar capacity will need to reach 1,600 gigawatts by 2050. This is more than the total electrical consumption from residential and commercial buildings today.

The solar power study is based on the Biden administrations larger plan to have an emissions-free grid by 2035, with the broader energy system decarbonizing by 2050. Other zero-carbon energy sources, most notably wind, would account for the generation not supplied by solar.

The study illuminates the fact that solar, our cheapest and fastest-growing source of clean energy, could produce enough electricity to power all of the homes in the U.S. by 2035 and employ as many as 1.5 million people in the process, Secretary of Energy Jennifer Granholm said in a statement.

----------


## David48atTD

_Could Lithium Storage Battery become 'old tech' in the context of electricity storage?_

---

As the uptake of renewable energy increases, a new  storage battery that can operate under extreme stress conditions is  being touted as a game-changer. 

*Key points:*
The 'Gelion' battery stores energy captured from renewable sources like wind and solarUsing a specially designed gel, it removes the need for expensive cooling and fire suppression systemsA manufacturing pilot will soon get underway at the  Battery Energy site in Fairfield 

The  Gelion battery, which uses a specialised zinc-bromide gel technology,  is designed to overcome the limitations of traditional lithium ion and  lead acid batteries. 




Its inventor, Professor Thomas Maschmeyer, said it aims to do this by addressing supply, capacity and safety constraints. 
The  zinc-bromide battery chemistry differs from conventional ones by being  able to charge to 100 per cent and discharge to zero over a long  duration, he said.

We are able to run at a high  temperature  50 degrees not a problem without cooling, and never catch  fire. In fact, the inside of the batteries help to put fires out. 
The battery can withstand temperatures of more than 600 degrees, without catching fire.

Here

----------


## S Landreth

Solar Startup Born in a Garage Is Beating China to Cheaper Panels



About seven years ago, Vince Allen barged into the garage he shared with some flatmates in a Sydney suburb and set about trying to shake up the solar industry. He was at the time a PhD candidate at the University of New South Wales, and he had an idea for making solar panels much cheaper: replace the expensive silver typically used to pull electricity out of the devices with plentiful, cheap copper.

Labs and well-funded giants had already struggled with this same attempt to ditch silver. Allen remained undeterred and built his own equipment to test one idea after another at a quick clip, until he found a technique that worked. SunDrive Solar, the company he co-founded in 2015 based on this research, proved this week that it has produced one of the most efficient solar cells of all time, according to a leading independent testing laboratory. And SunDrive did so with copper as the metal at the core.

If SunDrive can mass produce its technology — and that’s a big if — the Australian startup could reduce the cost of solar panels and make the industry far less dependent on silver. “The thing about copper is that it’s very abundant and usually about 100 times cheaper than silver,” said Allen, now 32.

SunDrive has raised about $7.5 million to date from Blackbird Ventures and other big-name investors. Mike Cannon-Brookes, one of Australia’s wealthiest people, has backed the startup through his Grok Ventures; so has former Suntech Power Holdings Co. chief Shi Zhengrong, sometimes called the “Sun King” for his outsized role in the solar-panel industry. The company also received more than $2 million via a grant from the Australian Renewable Energy Agency, a government body tasked with boosting green technology.

About 95% of solar panels are constructed out of photovoltaic cells made from wafers of silicon. To pull electrical current from the cells, you typically need to fuse them with metal contacts. Silver has long been the metal of choice because it’s easy to work with and very stable. Solar-panel manufacturers rely on a screen printing process similar to that used to place designs on T-shirts, pushing a thick silver paste through a mesh and onto their silicon cells in a fixed pattern. If you’ve ever seen a solar cell up close, the faint, thin lines running across it are the metal electrodes. 

Solar panel makers now consume as much as 20% the world’s industrial silver each year. When silver prices are high, the metal alone can account for 15% of a solar cell’s price. Even after a big rally this year, copper trades for a little more than $9,000 a ton in London. That same amount of silver would cost nearly $770,000. The solar industry will need more and more silver as it continues to boom and, at some point, SunDrive's backers believe, it’s likely demand for the metal will constrain the spread of solar electricity needed to bring down greenhouse gas emissions.

The issue preventing solar-panel manufacturers from ditching silver has been that copper doesn’t lend itself to the standard manufacturing techniques, in part because it doesn’t stick well to solar cells. Copper also oxidizes more easily, which impacts its ability to conduct current.

The University of New South Wales has a long history of solar technology breakthroughs, and Allen zeroed in on this copper conundrum as the heart of his graduate studies. Instead of working at the school’s labs, however, Allen thought he could conduct experiments more quickly by building an R&D setup in a garage. He spent a couple years assembling machines that held a liquid copper concoction of his own creation and that could deposit the slurry onto a solar cell in a controlled fashion.

“I always wanted to follow my own curiosity and try out a bunch of random, crazy ideas,” Allen said. “It required some discretion since there were neighbors, and I was walking around in a lab coat with all these chemicals.”

It took hundreds of experiments, but he eventually developed technology that makes it possible to securely adhere thin lines of copper on solar cells. He started SunDrive with his former flatmate, David Hu, 33, in a bid to commercialize the technology. The company now has about a dozen employees. Hu, who grew up in China and moved to Australia at 16, handles the business affairs, while Allen sticks to the science.

Just this week SunDrive received official word that it had set a record for the efficiency at which its particular design of solar cells convert light to electricity. The result came from analysis by the Institute for Solar Energy Research Hamelin (ISFH), a German organization known for conducing such tests. The efficiency figure — 25.54% — will mean little to people outside of the solar industry. But it’s is one of the key metics by which cells are compared.

Large Chinese solar cell makers have topped the efficiency records for years. Longi Green Energy Technology Co., which sold $8.4 billion of solar technology last year and is one of the world’s biggest manufacturers, held the previous top mark of 25.26%.

Startups in this part of the solar market are rare because of the daunting prospect of competing against giant companies that produce solar cells by the millions at large, expensive factories. Chinese companies dominate, with collective control of the majority of global capacity for the supply chain. “The capital required to a start a new company is huge, and even then it’s not a terribly profitable business,” said

Zachary Holman, a professor who studies solar materials at Arizona State University. Still, he said, there are a handful of companies like SunDrive that are aiming for technical breakthroughs that might give them a shot. SunDrive “would need something new like that in order to compete.”

The next step for SunDrive will be proving it can mass produce solar cells reliably and cheaply. “What they have shown so far is high performance on one cell,” Holman said. “They did not show 10,000 high performance cells coming off a several-hour manufacturing run.”

Allen and Hu said they’ve yet to decide on the exact path they will take moving forward. It’s likely that they will try to form a partnership with one or more of the large manufacturers rather than attempting to build an entire solar panel business from scratch. “We might purchase partially complete solar cells and then finish them with our copper process,” Hu said.

Shi, the SunDrive investor nicknamed “Sun King,” said it will be hard to find enough affordable silver if the solar business grows as predicted. Over the next decade, he expects to see manufacturers move to a 50-50 split between silver and copper in the solar cells. “The shift to copper is something that we’ve long desired but has been very hard to do,” he said.

He recalled visiting Allen at his homemade lab and being surprised by what the PhD student had accomplished. “He had all these simple tools and things he’d bought off Amazon,” Shi said. “Innovation really is related to the individual and sometimes the right moment, and not to being at a big company with lots of resources.”:  SunDrive Solar

----------


## S Landreth

Colorado looks to be ahead of Bidens called-for pace on renewable energy

Colorado is ahead of several states and the U.S. when it comes to renewable energy sources, with about two-thirds predicted to come from wind and solar by 2030. Energy experts say the speed at which the state can build out its renewable energy portfolio depends on the cost of building and maintaining those power sources.

President Joe Bidens administration said 40% of the countrys electricity could come from solar power within the next 15 years, based on a recent report it issued. When Biden visits the National Renewable Energy Laboratorys Arvada campus on Tuesday, hes expected to speak about investing billions in combating climate change as part of his Build Back Better agenda.

While Colorado likely wont hit the federal 40% solar mark  even by 2050  it will almost certainly surpass a 40% renewables mark by the end of the decade, according to Noah Long, who is the western region director for the nonprofit Natural Resources Defense Councils Climate and Energy Program.

By 2030, I think youll see 60% to 70% renewables, Long said. The question is how that is split between wind and solar.

The state is well positioned in both categories, NREL Senior Energy Analyst Robert Margolis said, enough for Colorado to take on a larger or even outsized role in the nationwide push for renewables.


America's First Offshore Wind Port Breaks Groun

Earthworks will begin on-site in the coming weeks and major construction is due to start in December 2021 with the goal of opening the port in winter 2023/2024.

The New Jersey Wind Port will be located on an artificial island on the eastern shores of the Delaware River, southwest of the City of Salem. The site was selected in June 2020 after a 22-month assessment process, including engagement with industry, government, and environmental stakeholders and the NJEDA has been preparing site and finalizing design since summer 2020.

The groundbreaking marks the next step in developing the New Jersey Wind Port as a hub for offshore wind. In June, New Jerseys Governor Phil Murphy signed the Fiscal Year 2022 state budget, which included USD 200 million allocated for the development of the New Jersey Wind Port; this is in addition to USD 13 million from the New Jersey Board of Public Utilities and USD 44 million in partnership with New Jersey Department of Transportation for dredging. In July, the NJEDA announced AECOM-Tishman as the Construction Manager (CM) for the project.

In addition to the groundbreaking ceremony, the event also included the signing of a project labor agreement (PLA) for the project between AECOM-Tishman and the United Building Trades Council of Southern New Jersey AFL-CIO.

The New Jersey Wind Port has the potential to create up to 1,500 manufacturing, assembly, and operations jobs, as well as hundreds of union construction jobs in New Jersey. Manufacturing and marshalling projects supported by the Wind Port are expected to drive economic growth in Salem County, in South Jersey, and throughout the state.

Offshore wind is a central component of New Jerseys Energy Master Plan to achieve 100 per cent clean energy by 2050. As part of that plan, New Jersey has committed to producing 7,500 megawatts of offshore wind energy by 2035.


How Mirrors Could Solve our Energy Problem



 
*Little extra..*


No New Coal by 2021




The global pipeline of proposed coal power plants has collapsed by 76% since the Paris Agreement in 2015, bringing the end of new coal power construction into sight.

Since 2015, 44 governments (27 in the OECD & EU, 17 elsewhere) have already committed to no new coal, opening a pathway for remaining countries that are yet to act. We find that a further 40 countries (eight in the OECD & EU, 32 elsewhere) are without any projects in the pre-construction pipeline and are in a position where they could readily commit to no new coal.

Globally, 1,175GW of planned coal-fired power projects have been cancelled since 2015. Accelerating market trends have combined with new government policies and sustained civil society opposition to coal. The world has avoided a 56% expansion of the total global coal fleet (as of June 2021), which would have been equivalent to adding a second China (1,047GW) to global coal capacity.

As of July 2021, China and the countries with the next five biggest pre-construction pipelines (India, Viet Nam, Indonesia, Turkey, and Bangladesh) account for over four-fifths of the worlds remaining pipeline. Action by these six countries could remove 82% of the pre-construction pipeline. The remaining pre-construction pipeline is spread across a further 31 countries, 16 of which have just one project. These countries could follow global momentum and many of their regional peers in ending their pursuit of new coal-fired power generation.

The dynamic within the OECD & EU has already moved on to accelerating the retirement of existing coal power generation, with 56% of operating capacity either closed already since 2010 or scheduled to close by 2030. The pipeline of proposed coal power plants in OECD & EU countries has collapsed by 85% since 2015. The remaining proposed projects in OECD & EU countries make up just 6% of the global pre-construction pipeline. Australia, Colombia, Mexico, Poland, and Turkey are under pressure to follow their OECD & EU peers.

----------


## VocalNeal

Tesla? Pishh.

----------


## S Landreth

Worlds largest floating wind farm takes another step forward

Able to power 50,000 homes, the worlds largest floating wind farm takes another step forward

Norways Statkraft said Tuesday that a long-term purchasing agreement related to a floating offshore wind farm dubbed the worlds largest had started, in another step forward for the emerging renewable energy sector.


 

The Kincardine Offshore Windfarm is a six turbine, 50 megawatt facility located in waters off the coast of Aberdeen, Scotland. Turbine installation for the project  which Statkraft described as the worlds largest floating wind farm  was recently completed.

A power purchase agreement between Statkraft and developer Kincardine Offshore Windfarm Ltd, signed in 2018 but which now enters into force, will see the former buy all electrical output from the floating wind project with a guaranteed minimum price per MWh [megawatt hour] until 2029.

According to Statkraft, which is owned by the Norwegian state, the KOWL project will send more than 200,000 megawatt hours to the grid each year. This, it said, would be enough to power more than 50,000 homes.

This is the first floating project that Statkraft has been involved in and we expect more to follow, John Puddephatt, Statkrafts manager for long term PPA origination, said in a statement.

The technology, Puddephatt said, could help countries around the world achieve their renewable energy targets.

Floating offshore wind turbines are different to bottom-fixed offshore wind turbines that are rooted to the seabed. One advantage of floating turbines is that they can be installed in deeper waters compared to bottom-fixed ones.

World's largest project begins supplying power off Scottish coast


China vows end to building coal-fired power plants abroad

Chinese President Xi Jinping told the UN General Assembly Tuesday that his country "will not build new coal-fired power projects abroad" and plans to boost support for clean energy in developing nations.

*Why it matters:* The pledge, if maintained, would mark a breakthrough in efforts to transition global power away from the most carbon-emitting fuel.

Nations, including the U.S., have been urging China  historically a key source of coal-plant finance  to make such a commitment.

Xi's pledge on coal financing comes just weeks before a critical UN climate summit. However, his remarks did not provide any details on the commitment or its implementation timeline.

*Yes, but:* China is by far the world's largest coal producer and consumer, and it's still building new coal-fired power generation domestically.

*Xi reiterated China's pledge* to have its greenhouse gas emissions peak before 2030 and to achieve carbon neutrality by 2060, but he did not offer strengthened domestic commitments.

----------


## S Landreth

Michigan developing electrified road to wirelessly charge EVs, Whitmer says

Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer (D) on Tuesday announced a new effort to develop a wireless charging public road that would allow motorists to charge their electric vehicles without making a stop to plug in.

Whitmer made the announcement concerning the Inductive Vehicle Charging Pilot during Michigan's Motor Bella, an alternative option to the North American International Auto Show, according to the Detroit Free Press.

The Michigan Department of Transportation will reportedly request a proposal for work on an unidentified one-mile stretch of road in the Detroit area at the end of this month.

"We're rebuilding infrastructure in Michigan. Orange barrels are everywhere. It's important that we're rebuilding, but we're doing it in a resilient way that supports advanced technology," Whitmer said during the event, according to the Free Press.

She added that a wireless charging project would be critical to accommodating the needs of electric vehicle fleets.

“Michigan was home to the first mile of paved road, and now we’re paving the way for the roads of tomorrow with innovative infrastructure [that] will support the economy and the environment, helping us achieve our goal of carbon neutrality by 2050,” Whitmer said.

Trevor Pawl, chief mobility officer with the state's Office of Future Mobility and Electrification, lauded the announcement, noting that the innovation could be very beneficial for electric buses, shuttles and other vehicles.

“This electrified roadway has the potential to accelerate autonomous vehicles at scale and turn our streets into safe, sustainable, accessible and shared transportation platforms,” Pawl said, according to the newspaper.

Electreon

*How to……..*



 

Boston lawmakers approve zero emissions for large buildings by 2050

The Boston City Council on Wednesday approved an ordinance requiring buildings larger than 20,000 square feet to cut emissions completely by 2050.

A spokesperson told the Boston Globe that acting Mayor Kim Janey (D) plans to sign the unanimously approved ordinance. The ordinance will apply to roughly 3,500 commercial buildings, which account 60 percent of the city’s building emissions, The Globe noted.

"After a decade serving in elected office, I can honestly say that this is my most proud legislative achievement," City Councilor Matt O’Malley tweeted.

"Developers, industry folks, & the real estate community always had a seat at the table (& will continue to) and made this a better product. We worked collaboratively without sacrificing our principles and, as a result, ended up with a unanimous vote of support," he added.

"This is going to make sure that Boston leads on not only energy efficiency, but building a cleaner, greener, safer city, commonwealth, country and planet for generations to come," O’Malley told reporters before the measure passed, according to a local NPR affiliate.

The measure will permit buildings to incrementally reduce their emissions, with the expressed goal of cutting them in half by 2030, according to the affiliate.

Boston’s environment chief, The Rev. Mariama White-Hammond, told The Globe she is “ecstatic” about the ordinance, which she said has roots in similar plans in Washington, D.C., and New York and St. Louis.

“This indicates how serious we all understand the climate crisis to be for the city,” White-Hammond said.

“What we really want is for folks to decarbonize their buildings,” White-Hammond added. “We hope this gives the building sector and development the clarity they need ... but we know what the future looks like. We can pay for it now, or we can pay more for it later.”

----------


## Takeovers

> Michigan developing electrified road to wirelessly charge EVs, Whitmer says


I wonder about the energy efficiency of wireless charging. There must be a way to make electric vehicles less efficient than gasoline cars.

----------


## S Landreth

Ford, SK to invest $11.4 bln to add electric F-150 plant, three battery factories

Ford Motor Co and its Korean battery partner SK Innovation will invest $11.4 billion to build an electric F-150 assembly plant, and three battery plants in the United States, accelerating the No. 2 U.S. automakers push into electric vehicles.

Ford also said on Monday it now expects to have 40% to 50% of its global vehicle volume to be all-electric by 2030, up from its prior forecast of 40%.

The companies intend to create nearly 11,000 jobs by opening assembly and battery plants in Stanton, Tennessee, and two additional battery factories in Glendale, Kentucky, as part of Fords previously announced plan to spend more than $30 billion through 2030 on electrification, Ford said. Plants on both sites will open in 2025.

Mondays announcement is the single largest manufacturing investment in Fords 118-year history. The Tennessee assembly and battery complex will be about three times the size of Fords sprawling, century-old Rouge manufacturing complex in Dearborn, Michigan, Ford North American Chief Operating Officer Lisa Drake told Reuters in an interview. She emphasized there will be room to expand on that site.

For us, this is a very transformative point where we are putting our capital in place now in a very big way to lead the transition to EVs, Drake said.

Fords portion of the investment is $7 billion, with SK covering the rest. The companies will invest $5.8 billion in Kentucky, and $5.6 billion in Tennessee.

Ford, which plans to launch the electric F-150 Lightning pickup truck next spring, has moved more aggressively to roll out its EV strategy under Jim Farley, who took over as chief executive in October 2020. Earlier in September, Ford doubled planned production capacity in Dearborn, Michigan, for the F-150 Lightning here to 80,000 annually due to strong pre-launch demand for the electric pickup.

Ford and other automakers are pushing hard to prepare for the rollout of EVs as countries and regions like China and Europe seek greater reduction of vehicle emissions.

The planned lithium-ion battery plants build on a memorandum of understanding announced by Ford and SK in May. The battery plants will be jointly owned with SK and have a combined annual capacity of 129 gigawatt-hours (GWh) when fully operational, more than double the level outlined in May, Drake said. The new capacity would be enough to power more than 1 million EVs.




> I wonder about the energy efficiency of wireless charging.


I think I read a couple different articles and it was about 90 to 97%

----------


## Takeovers

> I think I read a couple different articles and it was about 90 to 97%


There are two different systems. Inductive charging at charging stations might reach that efficiency, assuming very precise positioning of the car. I very much doubt that efficiency for wireless charging while driving. Not to mention the immense cost of introducint that tech into existing infrastructure.

I am counting on improving batteries, lower price per kWh capacity.

Will try to find out a little more. Found one article which conveniently omits efficiency data.

See this



German language article, again without efficiency info.

Golem.de: IT-News fur Profis

----------


## S Landreth

^World-first in-road charging test for trucks successful, highway speeds next

Wireless charging is more convenient than plugging in, but systems currently available have struggled to match the efficiency of conventional cables.

In 2019, researchers at the Department of Energy's Oak Ridge National Laboratory managed to wirelessly transfer 120 kw of power with 97% efficiency, but it's unclear if those results can be replicated in a commercial application.

edit.




> Inductive charging at charging stations might reach that efficiency, assuming very precise positioning of the car.


I do like that idea. Set these up in grocery store/hardware store/mall parking lots and at home might be the easiest

BMW Wireless Charging. Car charging in 3.5 hrs. without a cable.

----------


## cyrille

> BMW Wireless Charging. Car charging in 3.5 hrs. without a cable.


Thanks for clarifying.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## David48atTD

> Michigan developing electrified road to wirelessly charge EVs, Whitmer says
> 
> Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer (D) on Tuesday announced a new effort to develop a wireless charging public road that would allow motorists to charge their electric vehicles without making a stop to plug in.


I can't see this as the long term solution.

Massive inefficiency, phenomenal capital costs ... I don't drive an EV ... why should I pay?


I look forward to owning an EV, but I'll charge it from my Solar Cells (for free) thanks.

----------


## Little Chuchok

This thing is the nuts...

----------


## David48atTD

Community-scale batteries are already achievable in Australia, will  complement existing household batteries and will allow more solar energy  to be stored in our suburbs, analysis from The Australian National  University (ANU) shows.     
With the move towards community-scale batteries gathering pace across  the nation, two new reports from ANU show the best way forward when it  comes to their rollout.   The batteries have power capacity of around one megawatt (MW), or enough  to power around 100 houses. 
They help "soak up" solar power generated  during the day, improving reliability.

----------


## David48atTD

Plus this has me excited ...

----------


## Takeovers

> Plus this has me excited ...


Vehicle to grid is an interesting idea. 

I am not sure it is the optimum solution, it has disadvantages. Batteries have a limited number of load cycles. They are optimized for different properties for different applications. There is a chinese battery development, cheaper,  using cheaper more abundant materials and has a larger number of load cycles, however it is heavier than other designs, so less ideal for for mobile operations in cars. They are used in cheaper cars with limited driving distance. Ideal for city cars, but if you go for a once a year vacation you will need to do more charging stops. 

Mostly it will be efficient, to use stationary batteries for grid purposes. Those are optimized for their use case.

BTW, an old Elon Musk idea how to charge cars without the driver needing to plug the car in. Introducing the snake charger! Not sure this was serious or did they build it just to make this video. Plugless is probably the better solution.

----------


## S Landreth

Iron Battery Breakthrough Could Eat Lithiums Lunch

The worlds electric grids are creaking under the pressure of volatile fossil-fuel prices and the imperative of weaning the world off polluting energy sources. A solution may be at hand, thanks to an innovative battery thats a cheaper alternative to lithium-ion technology.

SB Energy Corp., a U.S. renewable-energy firm thats an arm of Japans SoftBank Group Corp., is making a record purchase of the batteries manufactured by ESS Inc. The Oregon company says it has new technology that can store renewable energy for longer and help overcome some of the reliability problems that have caused blackouts in California and record-high energy prices in Europe.

The units, which rely on something called iron-flow chemistry, will be used in utility-scale solar projects dotted across the U.S., allowing those power plants to provide electricity for hours after the sun sets. SB Energy will buy enough batteries over the next five years to power 50,000 American homes for a day.

Long-duration energy storage, like this iron-flow battery, are key to adding more renewables to the grid, said Venkat Viswanathan, a battery expert and associate professor of mechanical engineering at Carnegie Mellon University.

ESS was founded in 2011 by Craig Evans, now president, and Julia Song, the chief technology officer. They recognized that while lithium-ion batteries will play a key role in electrification of transport, longer duration grid-scale energy storage needed a different battery. Thats because while the price of lithium-ion batteries has declined 90% over the last decade, their ingredients, which sometimes include expensive metals such as cobalt and nickel, limit how low the price can fall.

The deal for 2 gigawatt-hours of batteries is worth at least $300 million, according to ESS. Rich Hossfeld, chief executive officer of SB Energy, said the genius of the units lies in their simplicity.

The battery is made of iron salt and water, said Hossfeld. Unlike lithium-ion batteries, iron flow batteries are really cheap to manufacture.

Every battery has four components: two electrodes between which charged particles shuffle as the battery is charged and discharged, electrolyte that allows the particles to flow smoothly and a separator that prevents the two electrodes from forming a short circuit.

Flow batteries, however, look nothing like the battery inside smartphones or electric cars. Thats because the electrolyte needs to be physically moved using pumps as the battery charges or discharges. That makes these batteries large, with ESSs main product sold inside a shipping container.

What they take up in space, they can make up in cost. Lithium-ion batteries for grid-scale storage can cost as much as $350 per kilowatt-hour. But ESS says its battery could cost $200 per kWh or less by 2025.

Crucially, adding storage capacity to cover longer interruptions at a solar or wind plant may not require purchasing an entirely new battery. Flow batteries require only extra electrolyte, which in ESSs case can cost as little as $20 per kilowatt hour.

This is a big, big deal, said Eric Toone, science lead at Breakthrough Energy Ventures, which has invested in ESS. Weve been talking about flow batteries forever and ever and now its actually happening.

The U.S. National Aeronautics and Space Administration built a flow battery as early as 1980. Because these batteries used water, they presented a much safer option for space applications than lithium-ion batteries developed around that time, which were infamous for catching on fire. Hossfeld says hes been able to get permits for ESS batteries, even in wildfire-prone California, that wouldnt have been given to lithium-ion versions.

Still, there was a problem with iron flow batteries. During charging, the battery can produce a small amount of hydrogen, which is a symptom of reactions that, left unchecked, shorten the batterys life. ESSs main innovation, said Song, was a way of keeping any hydrogen produced within the system and thus hugely extending its life.

As soon as you close the loop on hydrogen, you suddenly turn a lab prototype into a commercially viable battery option, said Viswanathan. ESSs iron-flow battery can endure more than 20 years of daily use without losing much performance, said Hossfeld.

At the companys factory near Portland, yellow robots cover plastic sheets with chemicals and glue them together to form the battery cores. Inside the shipping containers, vats full of electrolyte feed into each electrode through pumps  allowing the battery to do its job of absorbing renewable power when the sun shines and releasing it when it gets dark.

Its a promising first step. ESSs battery is a cheap solution that can currently provide about 12 hours of storage, but utilities will eventually need batteries that can last much longer as more renewables are added to the grid. Earlier this month, for example, the lack of storage contributed to a record spike in power prices across the U.K. when wind speeds remained low for weeks. Startups such as Form Energy Inc. are also using iron, an abundant and cheap material, to build newer forms of batteries that could beat ESS on price.

So far, ESS has commercially deployed 8 megawatt-hours of iron flow batteries. Last week, after a six-month evaluation, Spanish utility Enel Green Power SpA signed a single deal for ESS to build an equivalent amount. SB Energys Hossfeld, who also sits on ESSs board, said the company would likely buy still more battery capacity from ESS in the next five years.

Even as its order books fill up, ESS faces a challenging road ahead. Bringing new batteries to market is notoriously difficult and the sector is littered with failed startups. Crucially, lithium-ion technology got a head start and customers are more familiar with its pros and cons. ESS will have to prove that its batteries can meet the rigorous demands of power plant operators.

The new order should help ESS as it looks to go public within weeks through a special-purpose acquisition company at a valuation of $1.07 billion. The listing will net the company $465 million, which it plans to use to scale up its operations.


The Benefits of Flow Batteries Over Lithium Ion


ESS All Natural Iron Flow Battery

----------


## S Landreth

North Sea Link: World's longest undersea power cable linking Norway and UK is now operational

The world's longest undersea power connection was today switched on, allowing Norway and the UK to share renewable energy.

The North Sea Link should see the UK reduce its carbon emissions by 23 million tonnes by 2030.

The 720-kilometre cable connects Blyth in Northumberland, in north-eastern England, to Kvilldall, a small village in south-western Norway.

 
It will initially have a maximum capacity of 700 megawatts (MW) which will be gradually increased to reach 1,400 MW in about three months' time.

The UK's National Grid, which operates the interconnector in a joint venture with Norway's Statnett system operator, said in a statement that once at full capacity, the North Sea Link should provide enough clean electricity to power 1.4 million homes.

When wind generation in the UK will be high but energy demand low, extra renewable power will be exported from the UK to Norway and conserve water in Norway's reservoirs, according to the statement. However, when demand is high in the UK but wind generation is low, hydropower from Norway will be imported.

Cordi O'Hara, President of National Grid Ventures, said that it is "an exciting day for National Grid and an important step as we look to diversify and decarbonise the UK's electricity supply".


"North Sea Link is a truly remarkable feat of engineering. We had to go through mountains, fjords and across the North Sea to make this happen. But as we look forward to COP26, Noth Sea Link is also a great example of two countries working together to maximise renewable energy resources for mutual benefit," he added.


Austria to introduce new carbon tax from mid-2022

The Austrian government has announced plans to reform the countrys tax system in an effort to curb greenhouse gas emissions.

The government said Sunday that it will introduce a new carbon tax beginning on July 1, 2022, and will return that money to residents in the form of a climate bonus.

Starting next year, Austrians will find themselves having to pay 30 euros (almost $35) per ton of CO2  a cost thats likely to be added to consumer bills by companies. That will rise to 55 euros ($64) per ton in 2025.

The government expects to generate about 5 billion euros ($5.8 billion) from the tax by 2025.

Each resident in Austria will get an annual reimbursement, with the exact amount determined by where they live to ensure those in rural regions without good public transport dont lose out. Children are entitled to half their parents amount  so a family of two adults and two children in Vienna could expect to get 300 euros ($358) for example.

The goal is to encourage people to opt for climate-friendly forms of transportation and heating by making carbon-intensive choices more expensive, without adding to the overall tax burden.

The governing coalition of Chancellor Sebastian Kurzs conservative Peoples Party and the environmentalist Greens also announced income tax cuts, a reduction in some health insurance charges and other measures that mainly benefit families and low-and-medium income groups.

It also plans to reduce taxes for companies, particularly those in energy-intensive industries that will be hit hardest by the new carbon tax.

----------


## Takeovers

There is a similar link Germany Norway. Somewhat shorter at 516km. Function is the same. Transfer wind power from Germany to Norway or transfer hydropower from Norway to Germany.

NordLink - Wikipedia

----------


## David48atTD



----------


## S Landreth

> There is a similar link Germany Norway. Somewhat shorter at 516km. Function is the same. Transfer wind power from Germany to Norway or transfer hydropower from Norway to Germany.
> 
> NordLink


Impressive

Germany and Norway have officially commissioned NordLink, a 623km long high-voltage direct-current (HVDC) transmission system that will provide clean energy to Europe’s largest economy.

Norway’s power production is mostly based on hydropower. Because of the country’s large reservoirs, it can control its renewable energy generation while also helping to offset shortfalls in continuous supply from renewable energy power plants of Germany.

The NordLink cable is also expected to help Norway become a green energy hub.

*NordLink: The green link*

----------


## S Landreth

Solar-powered steel mill blazes trail for green energy transition

Later this week, a huge new solar array on Colorado’s southern High Plains will officially launch — and proponents of a global energy transition will have a new beacon for their cause.

The $285m Bighorn Solar array, developed by Lightsource BP just outside Pueblo, the city that made much of the rail track that snakes across America’s west, will be one of the largest solar facilities east of the Rockies.

The electricity it generates will help Pueblo make the “cleanest steel and engineered steel products in the world”, according to Evraz, the Russian mining conglomerate that owns the city’s 140-year-old steel works.

Bighorn launches just as a global energy crunch sparks debate about how quickly — or not — the world should replace fossil fuels with renewables.

While the array itself will only employ a crew of just four or five to monitor the 750,000 panels, the cheap electricity will underpin Evraz’s $500m plan to expand the mill. It already employs 1,000 people and will need another 300 as it adds facilities to make longer rail tracks.

Without the cheap solar, the Russian company would have moved the operation elsewhere.

“These are good, union-paying jobs,” said Pueblo’s mayor, Nick Gradisar, whose father and grandfather both worked at the mill. The possible closure of the plant loomed over the city a few years ago. Now some certainty has arrived.

“The steel workers have got a guaranteed price of energy,” said Gradisar. “They don’t need to worry about the price of coal going up or down.”

The company will sell its power to Xcel under a 20-year contract and Xcel will then sell the power “behind-the-meter” to Evraz.

The electricity will power almost 90 per cent of the energy needed by the mill, including the electric arc furnace that pulsates at its heart, melting more than 1m tonnes of scrap metal a year.


Boston mayor signs sweeping zero emissions requirement for large buildings by 2050 

Boston Mayor Kim Janey (D) on Monday signed an ordinance that requires large buildings in the city to achieve zero carbon emissions by 2050. 

The ordinance, which was unanimously approved by the city council, applies to about 3,500 buildings over 20,000 square feet --about 4 percent of the city's buildings. The structures targeted by the ordinance account for around 60 percent of Boston’s emissions, The Associated Press reported. 

The measure is an amendment to a 2013 ordinance requiring buildings at least 35,000 square feet to report their annual electricity and water consumption to the city. The original ordinance also required building owners to show evidence of their efforts at energy reduction every five years. 

Building owners may choose to carry out energy efficiency improvements, switch to clean, efficient and electric heating systems or fossil fuel free systems, and purchase clean energy to reach the city’s requirements. 

Janey called the ordinance “a monumental achievement that will have positive impacts on our residents for generations to come,” adding that the effects of climate change bear a disproportionate weight on the “most socially vulnerable communities. 

“We know that the negative effects of climate change bear a disproportionate burden on our most socially vulnerable communities,” Janey continued. “I am grateful for this collaboration with the City Council to actively minimize the challenges associated with climate change and create more resilient communities.”

“By passing and signing this transformative climate legislation into law, we are codifying equity and resilience in our city’s large buildings,” said City Councilor Matt O’Malley, the sponsor of the measure, which was modeled after similar pans in Washington, D.C., and New York and St. Louis.

“I am proud to have led and partnered with environmental justice organizations and various stakeholders across the city to create aggressive, but achievable sustainability goals for a carbon neutral future,” O’Malley concluded. 

*In other news…….* 


Major “Clean Coal” Project in Mississippi Shuts Down: https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart...own-180963898/



Controlled demolition goes as planned at Kemper plant

It has been 11 years since construction began on the Kemper County coal plant. This past weekend, some of that construction was brought down during a controlled demolition.

“The process of removing equipment will go on for some time now. This was just the next step,” Plant Ratcliffe manager Bruce Harrington explained. “We’ve had over 70,000 man hours of safe equipment removal and this was just another step in that process.”

People reported a loud explosion around 7:45 Saturday morning. The noise was the controlled implosion of a large, steel structure at Plant Ratcliffe.

“What it entailed was removing some of the tall structures on the site. What they typically do is use equipment to cut the steel, but when the structure is this tall they can’t reach it. They used some explosives and knocked the building down,” Harrington said.

Harrington said the demolition went off as planned.

“At no time was any of this unsafe. It was controlled, it was contained and went exactly as it was planned to go. At no time was it unsafe,” Harrington said.: https://www.wtok.com/2021/10/11/cont...-kemper-plant/

----------


## OhOh

Some may see more problems ahead than benefits.

*Planet of the Humans.*

----------


## S Landreth

^You didn’t think the post might have been more appropriate for the movie review thread  ::doglol::

----------


## S Landreth

How much money does renewable energy make for rural Utahs economy?

Its more than youd think

A Colorado-based conservative organization promoting the West says the political right needs to own environmental problems, identify the solutions and better promote how real change is transforming the energy economy.

To that end, The Western Way released a report it commissioned that shows just how well renewable energy is catching on in Utah, contributing $5.3 billion in economic output in rural areas of the state over the last several years.

Some key takeaways the report highlights about renewable energy in Utah include:

$4.1 billion in construction and investment with 4,638 full-time construction jobs.
$24.6 million paid in annual property taxes to local governments.
$6.3 million in annual lease payments to ranchers, farmers and other landowners.

The numbers are derived from those 31 projects under a time frame of 2007 to 2023, including five new ones that are in development or under construction.


Bestseller invests in renewable energy

HOLSTEBRO  Danish fashion retailer Bestseller has invested in enough renewable energy to cover its owned operations.

It will source from a new solar power plant erected near Holstebro, which was financed by Bestsellers parent company, Heartland.

We want to use and  at the same time  support the development of green energy, which plays a crucial role in the green transition we want to contribute to said Bestsellers head of sustainability, Dorte Rye Olsen.

NORTHERN EUROPE'S LARGEST SOLAR POWER PLANT IS NOW ON GRID

----------


## OhOh

> You didn’t think the post might have been more appropriate for the movie review thread


You disagree with the, on topic, film's content?

----------


## S Landreth

They would be welcome,..

Biden officials announce ambitious plan to dot US coastline with wind farms

Seven major offshore wind farms would be developed on the east and west coasts and in the Gulf of Mexico under a plan announced Wednesday by the Biden administration.

The projects are part of Joe Bidens plan to deploy 30 gigawatts of offshore wind energy by 2030, generating enough electricity to power more than 10 million homes.

Deb Haaland, the interior secretary, said her department hoped to hold lease sales by 2025 off the coasts of Maine, New York and the mid-Atlantic, as well as the Carolinas, California, Oregon and the Gulf of Mexico. The projects could avoid about 78m metric tons of planet-warming carbon dioxide emissions, while creating up to 77,000 jobs, officials said.

The interior department is laying out an ambitious road map as we advance the administrations plans to confront climate change, create good-paying jobs and accelerate the nations transition to a cleaner energy future, Haaland said.

In addition to offshore wind, the interior department is working with other federal agencies to increase renewable energy production on public lands, Haaland said, with a goal of at least 25 gigawatts of onshore renewable energy from wind and solar power by 2025.

Haaland and Amanda Lefton, director of departments Bureau of Ocean Energy Management, said officials hoped to reduce potential conflicts with fishing groups and other ocean users as much as possible. This means we will engage early and often with all stakeholders prior to identifying any new wind energy areas, Lefton said in a statement.

Commercial fishing businesses have said planned offshore wind projects off the east coast would make it difficult to harvest valuable seafood species such as scallops and lobsters. Some conservation groups also fear that big turbines will kill thousands of birds.


Biden has set a goal to deploy 30 gigawatts, or 30,000 megawatts, of offshore wind power in the United States by 2030. Meeting the target could mean jobs for more than 44,000 workers and for 33,000 others in related employment, the White House said.

The bureau completed its review of a construction and operations plan for the Vineyard Wind project 15 miles off the Massachusetts coast earlier this year. The agency is reviewing nine additional projects, including the South Fork wind farm near New Yorks Long Island and the Ocean Wind project off New Jersey.

Vineyard Wind is expected to produce about 800 megawatts of power and South Fork about 132 megawatts. Ocean Wind, the largest project, has a total capacity of 1,100 megawatts, enough energy to power 500,000 homes across New Jersey.

The administration has committed to processing the 13 other projects currently under federal review by 2025.

The ocean energy agency has said it is targeting offshore wind projects in shallow waters near Long Island and New Jersey. A recent study shows the area can support up to 25,000 development and construction jobs by 2030, the interior department said.

Heather Zichal, a former climate adviser to Barack Obama who now leads the American Clean Power Association, a renewable energy group, said Bidens goal for offshore wind was ambitious but achievable. Wind power was an essential part of the goal to reach 100% carbon pollution-free electricity by 2035, she said.

In a related announcement, the energy department said it was spending $11.5m to study risks that offshore wind development may pose to birds, bats and marine mammals, and survey changes in commercial fish and marine invertebrate populations at an offshore wind site on the east coast.

The department will spend $2m on visual surveys and acoustic monitoring of marine mammals and seabirds at potential wind sites on the west coast.

In order for Americans living in coastal areas to see the benefits of offshore wind, we must ensure that its done with care for the surrounding ecosystem by coexisting with fisheries and marine life  and thats exactly what this investment will do, energy secretary Jennifer Granholm said in a news release.

----------


## OhOh

> Joe Biden’s plan


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> The projects could avoid ....


Or may not.




> while creating up to 77,000 jobs,


Whilst destroying 7,000,000




> the nation’s transition to a cleaner energy future


Tell that to the freezing Europeans this coming winter.




> with a goal of at least 25 gigawatts of onshore renewable energy from wind and solar power by 2025.


Possibly saved by the keeper,  lost twixt cup and lip.




> Biden has set a goal


One can only hope the POTUS will reimburse all that have drunk the Kool-Aid, if he fails to deliver.




> officials hoped to reduce potential conflicts with fishing groups and other ocean users as much as possible


That has certainly failed on many occasions historically, but this time ....

Watch the video I posted, research the findings and then refute them, or accept the video's implied conclusions.

----------


## S Landreth

> Watch the video I posted, ........


no. it belongs in the movie review thread

----------


## OhOh

Ah, scared it's suggestions may be true, got it.

Can videos/movies not include true facts?

----------


## Chico

Its ok Landreth has his investments in green energy, so chooses to be blinkered. :Smile:

----------


## malmomike77

Well, looks like the richest countries are naturally dragging their heels.  The lobby is too strong and vested interest paying off politicians in the background, has ever been thus.

https://www.climate-transparency.org/g20-climate-performance/g20report2021

Was listening to a radio programme in which a prof from Manchester Uni, they who developed the tech for Graphene have come up with a process for replacing steel in reinforced concrete with Graphene - called Concretene. Concrete manufacture currently accounts for 7% of all CO2 emissions.

https://www.manchester.ac.uk/discover/news/roller-disco-vs-climate-change--how-graphene-is-transforming-the-construction-industry/#:~:text=Concretene%20uses%20graphene%20–%20the%20  revolutionary,the%20need%20for%20steel%20reinforce  ment.

----------


## S Landreth

CalWave Commissions Its CalWave x1™ Submerged Wave Energy Technology Offshore California

This milestone event marks the beginning of California’s first at-sea, long-duration wave energy pilot operating fully submerged. The CalWave x1™ will be tested for six months with the goal of validating the performance and reliability of the system in open ocean.


 
This project is supported by a US Department of Energy award with the goal to demonstrate CalWave’s scalable and patented xWave™ technology.

“CalWave’s long-duration deployment is a novel open water demonstration of a wave energy technology with active load management features,” said Jennifer Garson, Acting Director of the Department of Energy’s Water Power Technologies Office (WPTO). “WPTO is pleased to recognize this accomplishment as a major milestone for unlocking the potential of wave energy from our oceans and providing access to clean energy for the growing blue economy in the US.”

Several key partners collaborated with CalWave on this project including the Scripps Institution of Oceanography, the National Renewable Energy Laboratory, Sandia National Laboratories, DNV GL, and UC Berkeley.

Operating fully submerged without visual impact, CalWave’s _xWave™_ architecture is capable of breaking through the fundamental challenges that have held the industry back so far: a technology that achieves high performance while being able to control structural loads in rare but destructive storms on all parts of the system.

The _CalWave x1™_ is well suited for the needs of end-users of the blue economy with applications in offshore inspection, aquaculture, ocean science, and others that require access to power and data offshore.

Following this demonstration, CalWave plans to prepare for deployment of a larger unit at PacWave, the first commercial-scale, utility grid-connected wave energy test site in the US rated at 20 MW.

Marcus Lehmann, CEO and Co-Founder of CalWave: _“Wave power is the largest unused renewable resource and the third-largest after wind and solar globally. Wave power can provide power at night and during wintertime where other renewables can’t, and so far it is completely unused._ 

_Wave energy devices are no different than wind turbines or other hydro turbines. It’s a kinetic device that captures a renewable resource to produce electricity. At the highest systems engineering level, the functions to make a technology viable are the same. To generate cost-competitive power, technology must be able to use the most of a resource to produce the greatest amount of electricity at minimum capital and operating cost. For us, capital efficiency means that any system must be able to reduce primary loads from storm waves just like pitch and yaw control, a critical feature of our modern wind turbines._ 

_Next to high performance, this is the second fundamental and critical feature of a wave energy device to be able to survive storms without being overdesigned for these rare events that don’t contribute to the annual energy production but drive up the cost._

_Our team is excited about this major milestone and wants to express our gratitude to all partners and supporters that helped us along the way.”_

----------


## S Landreth

California is banning gas-powered leaf blowers, lawn mowers, and weed trimmers  and offering rebates for switching to zero-emission tools

Gov. Gavin Newsom of California signed a bill into law on Saturday that would ban gas-powered lawn equipment, such as lawn mowers and leaf blowers, as soon as 2024.

The bill, which adds a section to the air-pollution part of California's health and safety code, offers some rebates for switching to zero-emission electronic lawn tools. The bill's author told the Los Angeles Times the state was setting aside $30 million to help professional gardeners and landscapers switch to electric equipment.

The bill says small off-road engines, which it describes as those "used primarily in lawn and garden equipment," emit lots of air pollution.

Gas-powered chain saws, weed trimmers, and golf carts are also affected by the new law, the Times said.

"This is a pretty modest approach to trying to limit the massive amounts of pollution that this equipment emits, not to mention the health impact on the workers who are using it constantly," the author of the bill, Assemblyman Marc Berman, told the Times.

There are more than 16.7 million small engines in California, 3 million more than the number of passenger cars on the road in the state, the Associated Press reported.

The bill also stipulates that portable generators must be zero-emission by 2028.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

So I am surfing YouTube and I dee (yes I said dee, you want to make something of it?)  this Video posted,
"*Game changing  development in battery technology'"*. Then I look at the bottom of the post and it says "Posted three years ago" 
 :smiley laughing:

----------


## S Landreth

Best Buy Solar Project is its Largest Renewable Energy Venture

 
Best Buys latest solar power involvement is the largest renewable energy project the company has been involved with and will offset the carbon impact of around 30% of its US stores.

The Prospero 2 Best Buy Solar field began operation in August and is located in Andrews County, Texas, covering more than 2,5000 acres. Best Buy, which has been active in solar power and renewable energy uses, says this project alone will offset the carbon impact of 300 of its stores. The Prospero 2 Best Buy Solar field was developed in partnership with U.S. Bank and Longroad Energy.

Best Buy also has solar energy projects in Fresno County, California; Marin, South Carolina; and another Texas facility in Bastrop County.

The Big Star Solar Project in Texas is part of an agreement between energy provider Constellation and Best Buy, PepsiCo, McCormick & Company and two Viacom CBS TV affiliates. That 10-year agreement was made in August and is expected to be in operation by the second quarter of 2022.

Renewable energy is seeing big growth in the US and solar power uses grew at the fast rate of all sources during the first half of 2021, the US Energy Information Administration recently said in its Monthly Energy Review. A Department of Energy study also found that solar could supply half the USs energy needs by 2050.

Overall, Best Buy has been active in the business community in achieving sustainability.

It is part of a group of businesses worth $1.4 trillion seeking government action, and in 2020 joined the Climate Pledge, which now includes more than 200 companies from around the world.

Best Buy says it has reduced carbon emissions by 61% since 2009. The company also has helped recycle more than 2 billion pounds of electronic waste and appliances since it launched its recycling program that year.

----------


## OhOh

*Getting to zero
The first big energy shock of the green era*

*There are grave problems with the transition to clean energy power*

_Oct 16th 2021 edition


_
_"N__EXT MONTH world leaders will gather at the COP26  summit, saying they mean to set a course for net global carbon  emissions to reach zero by 2050. As they prepare to pledge their part in  this 30-year endeavour, the first big energy scare of the green era is  unfolding before their eyes. 

Since May the price of a basket of oil,  coal and gas has soared by 95%. Britain, the host of the summit, has  turned its coal-fired power stations back on, American petrol prices  have hit $3 a gallon, blackouts have engulfed China and India, and  Vladimir Putin has just reminded Europe that its supply of fuel relies  on Russian goodwill.
__
The panic is a  reminder that modern life needs abundant energy: without it, bills  become unaffordable, homes freeze and businesses stall. 

The panic has  also exposed deeper problems as the world shifts to a cleaner energy  system, including inadequate investment in renewables and some  transition fossil fuels, rising geopolitical risks and flimsy safety  buffers in power markets. Without rapid reforms there will be more  energy crises and, perhaps, a popular revolt against climate policies._

_Leaders must move beyond pledges and tackle the redesign of energy markets."

_Continues, behind a paywall:_

The first big energy shock of the green era | The Economist
_
or


Keep looking for Dodos.

----------


## aging one

> Keep looking for Dodos.


Most every time you post. Well done though, second time worked a charm.. :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

^

Multiple appropriate threads, got to be inclusive, eh?
*
Fossil fuel alternative* requirements debate and a very apt and amusing cover *image.*

----------


## S Landreth

Heerema team tests far out at sea installation

A team of researchers from TU Delft in collaboration with Heerema Marine Contractors and DOT are investigating the installation of wind turbines far out at sea in a high wave and strong wind environment.

The trio this week worked on the Sleipnir crane vessel as part of the Fox project to investigate the floating installation of wind turbines.

Delft researchers David Fidalgo Domingos, Peter Meijers and Panagiota Atzampou were on board.


 
They performed full-scale measurements of the movements and weather conditions for which Domingos has developed a set of sensors.

The aim is to develop new installation tools and control systems that will enable offshore locations in the future.

Domingos said: “Wind energy is on the leading edge of a current environmental revolution.

“The Fox project is performing a pioneering full-scale offshore installation. This gives the chance to gather unique data, important to draw the future of offshore wind farms.”

He is exploring through measurements new control systems that can reduce wave movements while the turbine is in the crane.

The ultimate goal is to design a floating crane vessel that is able, despite severe weather conditions and the water depth, to quickly and accurately place a wind turbine in newly built large wind farms.

----------


## david44

Scaleable Fusion for the future.

May I ask the engineers amongst us a purely theoretical poser for now.

We see Tokamak plasma controlled nuclear power being planned.

Machine.

Ignoring very vital safety , cost and acceptiility could such reactors be scaled down from ITER giants and those planned at Berkely and Oldbury formr nuclear sites inter alia on Severnside N of Bristol ever be small enough to power

Ships like the Wartsila nd Russian icebreakers
Subs so they could stay down longer
Trains
Finally of course personal cars/bikes and pick ups

I realize I'm not going to be seeing a nuclear trotinette or Honda Wave any time soon, but are there barriers of scale NOT cost/safety  that make this theoretically barred.

I understand the physics but not teh engineering, while nano surgery is moot, can teh magnets be scaled down so much and still contain the and studied a little Nuclear Physics at the Niels Bohr Institute of Kobenhavns Universitet under his own very gifted Nobel prize winning son Aage , but that was theoreticaal and a very long time ago.

Were talking 150 MILLION degrees so obviously control vital>

I won't want to be around when a buffalo collides with magnetic plasma, of course the nuclear powered, Thai space station and corruption free mission to Mars will be history by then, imagine 25min  Spaceport Sukhumfit (on roof of Lotus On Nut) to Mars and then a 4 hour queue at arrivals , immigration and iner galactic noodle scanning !

----------


## S Landreth

Just google it David.

Smaller, more efficient tokamak could follow in ITER’s fusion footsteps  | Ars Technica

Validating the physics behind the new MIT-designed fusion experiment | MIT News | Massachusetts Institute of Technology

SPARC | Research | MIT Plasma Science and Fusion Center

----------


## David48atTD

> Gov. Gavin Newsom of California signed a bill into law on Saturday that would ban gas-powered lawn equipment, such as lawn mowers and leaf blowers, as soon as 2024.


Thats what I use.  The Ryobi set.

36V (the US shows it as 40v) and 18 V tools.

Mower, Whipper Stripper (don't know the US name), Chainsaw, Leaf Blower, Edger, Hedger, Drills etc.

All charged from my Solar Panels.

I do keep a 4 stroke Mower as while I love the Battery gear, the Mower doesn't perform with wet grass.

----------


## malmomike77

This has been on the cards for some time now and look like its getting the Govt go-ahead. Hopefully this will allow the UK to move away from French and Chinese involvement. Good news but i'll be long retired.  :Smile: 


UK poised to confirm funding for mini nuclear reactors for carbon-free energy

Rolls-Royce-led consortium already has £210m in private backing for plans to build 16 reactors across the country

The government is poised to approve funding for a fleet of Rolls-Royce mini nuclear reactors that the prime minister hopes will help the UK reach his target of zero-carbon electricity by 2035.

A consortium led by the British engineering firm had already secured £210m in backing from private investors for the small modular reactor (SMR) project, a sum that the government is expected to match or better. Confirmation is expected before the spending review on 27 October, according to well-placed sources.

The consortium, known as UK SMR, will rebrand as Rolls-Royce SMR to coincide with Westminsters blessing.

Tom Greatrex, the chief executive of the Nuclear Industry Association (NIA), said: Match-funding for Rolls-Royce would be a huge signal to private investors that the government wants SMRs alongside new large-scale stations to hit net zero. It would also show investors that the government believes in nuclear as a green technology.

Backing from the government will pave the way for the consortiums multibillion-pound plan to build 16 SMRs around the country, the first of which could be plugged into the grid by 2031.

Each reactor, designed to be easy to build and install, will have a capacity of 470 megawatts (MW), enough to power nearly 1.3m homes, based on average household usage.

Boris Johnson visited Rolls-Royces Bristol factory on Friday, where he was shown round the facility by the engineering firms chief executive, Warren East. Neither Rolls-Royce nor No 10 would comment on whether the future of SMRs was discussed during the visit but the firm this week touted the technology as a means of providing carbon-free power for producing sustainable aviation fuel.

SMRs are understood to be a key component of the prime ministers pledge to eliminate fossil fuels from electricity generation by 2035, a landmark promise he made last month in the run-up to the UKs hosting of the Cop26 climate summit in Glasgow.

Rolls-Royce is being advised by HSBC, which has helped it secure £210m from private investors, a condition of the government stumping up the same amount.

Confirmed support for SMRs could signal a concerted effort within government to reverse the scheduled decline in the UKs nuclear power capacity. About 20% of the nations electricity comes from 13 nuclear reactors capable of producing 7.8GW of power. But more than half of that capacity comes from reactors due to retire by 2025, and plans to replace them have stalled.

Toshiba pulled out of a plant at Moorside in Cumbria in 2020, and Hitachi withdrew planning consent for a project at Wylfa Newydd, on Anglesey, this year. While Hinkley Point C is due to start generating electricity from 2026, only one new project, Sizewell C, is now in the works, with no final investment decision yet made.

Britains ability to build new nuclear reactors has been further complicated by the governments unwillingness to allow any further involvement from the state-backed China General Nuclear. CGN has a 20% stake in Sizewell C but ministers have been looking into ways to remove it from the project before it moves to the construction phase. The Chinese company was due to take a lead role in the Bradwell reactor in Suffolk, which is now highly unlikely to go ahead.

The business secretary, Kwasi Kwarteng, said last week that weaning the nation off fossil fuels would involved building at least one new nuclear project, alongside renewables such as wind and solar.

The prediction is likely to hinge on whether the Treasury, which has clashed Kwartengs department over household support for energy suppliers, backs a new funding model for the industry.

Industry players are keen to see the government legislate to approve the regulated asset base (RAB) model, which allows private investors a more reliable stream of revenues from nuclear power plants  which typically require tens of billions of pounds to build  by piling costs on to household energy bills.

Greatrex said RAB funding could at last mobilise the funding for nuclear large and small to restore a backbone of clean, reliable British power to our energy system.

Rolls-Royce has said it could create 6,000 UK jobs within five years if the government backs its SMR plans. It has also reportedly held discussions with customers overseas, including companies such as Amazon that operate energy-hungry datacentres.

The nine-strong consortium also includes the National Nuclear Laboratory and Laing ORourke, the construction firm, alongside Assystem, SNC Lavalin/Atkins, Wood, BAM Nuttall, the Welding Institute and Nuclear AMRC.

Small modular reactors were first developed in the 1950s for use in nuclear-powered submarines. Since then Rolls-Royce has designed reactors for seven classes of submarine and two separate land-based prototype reactors.

https://www.theguardian.com/business/2021/oct/15/uk-poised-to-confirm-funding-for-mini-nuclear-reactors-for-green-energy

----------


## David48atTD

The underwater cable from Australia to Singapore could be a future Mendip job  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

Ford to convert British factory into electric vehicle plant

Ford announced Monday that it intends to spend £230 million ($315 million) transforming a factory in northwest England into a site that will make components for electric vehicles.

The vehicle transmission facility in Halewood, Merseyside, will be turned into an electric power unit production plant, the U.S. motor giant said.

Ford stressed that the investment is subject to and includes U.K. government support, which reportedly amounts to £30 million.

This is an important step, marking Fords first in-house investment in all-electric vehicle component manufacturing in Europe, said Stuart Rowley, president of Ford Europe, in a statement.

It strengthens further our ability to deliver 100% of Ford passenger vehicles in Europe being all-electric and two-thirds of our commercial vehicle sales being all-electric or plug-in hybrid by 2030, he added.

Ford said it will start making the electric power units at Halewood in mid-2024, adding that it plans to produce around 250,000 of them at the site each year.

Last year, the U.K. government created a £500 million pot to try to persuade electric vehicle manufacturers and battery makers to expand their operations in the U.K. It wants sales of new petrol and diesel cars to end in the U.K. by 2030.

Elsewhere this year, Nissan and Stellantis, the worlds fourth-biggest car maker, have also announced electric vehicle investments at their U.K. plants. BMW already makes the electric Mini at a site in Oxford.

U.K. Business Minister Kwasi Kwarteng said in a statement: Fords decision to build its first electric vehicle components in Europe at its Halewood site is further proof that the UK remains one of the best locations in the world for high-quality automotive manufacturing.

Ford said 500 jobs at the factory will be safeguarded as a result of the investment.

----------


## S Landreth

A special experimental white paint that recently made it into the Guinness World Records could one day help keep the world from heating up. John Yang explains from West Lafayette, Indiana.



 
The whitest paint is here  and its the coolest. Literally.


Record levels of renewable energy drive down electricity prices across Australia

Record levels of renewable energy drove down electricity prices across Australia in the September quarter, with prices zero or negative for one-sixth of the time, the Australian Energy Market Operator has said in its latest report.

There was also little sign of the Morrison governments much-touted gas-led recovery, with a supply disruption at Victorias Longford gas plant initially leading to record or near-record spot prices for the fossil fuel in Adelaide, Sydney and Melbourne. Gass share of the power mix also slumped one-fifth from a year earlier for the quarter as a whole.

By August the arrival of milder weather and ongoing weak electricity demand caused by Covid-related lockdowns in Victoria and New South Wales sent gas and electricity prices plunging, Aemo said.

For the quarter, electricity from wind, solar and hydro plants supplied almost a third of demand in the national electricity market, at a record 31.7%. For one 30-minute period on 24 September, renewables met 61.4% of demand  also a fresh high.

The share of black coal in the electricity mix fell below half for the first time for a September quarter, while the share of gas also retreated from a year earlier.

The electricity industry has been decarbonising much faster than other parts of the economy. While still contributing about one-third of Australias carbon emissions, the power sector has been the main reason Australias Paris agreement climate pledge to cut 2005-level emissions by 26% to 28% for 2030 is likely to be exceeded.

----------


## S Landreth

Toyota announces the bZ4X: the carmaker’s first mass-produced electric vehicle

Toyota has released details about its first mass-produced electric vehicle in a significant step for the world’s second-biggest carmaker.

The bZ4X is an SUV with optional rooftop solar panels that will be sold in both front-wheel or all-wheel-drive variants.

The public had its first look at the concept for the bZ4X – “bZ” stands for “beyond zero” – at the Shanghai motor show in April this year, but Toyota only published the details of the car on Friday.

The announcement is a step forward for Toyota, which has been slower to move into purely battery-powered electric vehicles than its competitors, relying heavily on hybrid technology instead.

While the car isn’t Toyota’s first electrified vehicle – that title was held by the short-lived RAV4 EV – it marks the first electric vehicle that will directly compete with industry rivals such as the Hyundai Ioniq and the Tesla Model Y.

Toyota already produces the second-generation Mirai, an electrified vehicle powered by a hydrogen fuel cell.

The bZ4X will be launched in Europe on 2 December, with orders to be placed by reservation. It is expected the model will enter series production from the middle of next year across “all regions worldwide” – though the precise timing, price and variants available has yet to be released. Toyota expects this will form an extended range of 70 electrified vehicles by 2025.

Subaru helped developed the vehicle and is expected to reveal its own EV model next year.

It is anticipated the bZX4 will arrive in Australia by late 2022. As Australia’s most popular car brand, it is expected the model will help Toyota take a dominant position in the country’s growing electric vehicle market, as its competitors have been put off by a lack of clear political leadership in making the transition.

Hybrid vehicles accounted for nearly a third of Toyota’s total sales in Australia this year. The bZ4x will be the first of 15 planned zero-emissions vehicles offered by Toyota, including seven bZ models.

The front-wheel drive version comes with a 150kw motor with 265 Nm of torque that is capable of zero to 100km/h in 8.4 seconds.

The all-wheel-drive model comes equipped with two 80kW motors that produce a combined 160kW and 336Nm of torque, capable of zero to 100km/h in 7.7 seconds.

Both variants will have a top speed of 160km/h, and will come with a 71.4kWh battery offering a range of roughly 500km. Toyota says the 150kW DC charger will allow the batteries to be recharged to 80% in 30 minutes.

Solar panels can be built into the roof for use while driving or when parked. Toyota says these panels will add an extra 1800km of driving distance each year, while allowing the car to be charged when parked or where there are no charging stations easily available.

At 4.69m long, 1.65m high and 1.86m wide the bZ4X will be similar in size to the Hyundai Ioniq.

While the company has not released complete details of the interior, among the more unique aspects is the steer-by-wire system which works without any direct mechanical link between the steering wheel and the tyres.

The technology is similar to the fly-by-wire system used by modern jet aircraft and means the driver will only receive feedback from the road, as they will not feel vibrations from the tyres via the steering wheel.

This aircraft feel is extended with the option for a “yoke” steering wheel similar to the Tesla Model S. Toyota says its version will deliver better performance with 150 degrees of lock so the driver will not have to change hand positions when turning.

*Toyota bZ
*

----------


## S Landreth

British firm to unveil technology for zero-carbon emission flights at Cop26

A British company being launched at the Cop26 summit on Friday will unveil technology it claims could enable zero-carbon emission flights running on liquid ammonia by 2030.

It aims to build lightweight reactors to crack the chemical to produce hydrogen to burn as fuel, a design it says could allow existing planes to be modified to store liquid ammonia rather than paraffin.

Hydrogen is currently seen as the only possible clean fuel for future long-haul aviation, but the difficulty of safely storing it in fuel tanks, either as a gas or highly cooled liquid, means aerospace manufacturers have argued that vastly different planes would be needed.

Small reactors could be retrofitted into passenger planes to allow the hydrogen to be obtained from ammonia, according to Oxford University scientists on the UKs state-funded Science and Technology Facilities Council, who have demonstrated that a mix of cracked ammonia can burn with similar properties as the paraffin normally used as jet fuel.

The new joint venture, as yet unnamed, will combine their findings with rocket engine technology from Reaction Engines, with seed funding from cleantech investor IP Group.

They believe the first sector likely to adopt their technology is shipping. Ammonia has already been seen as a cleaner fuel for the maritime sector, and could be a readily available fuel, as a product that is currently widely transported and stored globally.

However, most of the worlds ammonia is produced from fossil fuels in an energy-intensive process that is responsible for 1-2% of global carbon emissions. To be truly carbon-neutral, the new aircraft would have to run on green ammonia, produced from water and air using renewable energy.

Cracking the ammonia using the reactors on the plane produces hydrogen and nitrogen, and the emissions are water and nitrous oxides (NOx). NOx is an indirect greenhouse gas and can lead to the formation of health-damaging air pollutants such as particulate matter.

The cost of ammonia, or hydrogen, would far outstrip paraffin as a jet fuel, but the firms hope carbon taxes and legislation will alter the future economics.

Aviation and shipping currently account for 5% of worldwide CO2 emissions and their impact is expected to grow without significant technological or behavioural change.

The British government last year set up a jet zero council with the aim of decarbonising flight, with Boris Johnson suggesting that the UK could build an actual zero-emission transatlantic plane by 2050.

The industry has signed up to a net zero pledge for 2050, which relies heavily on offsetting and sustainable fuels. Cracking ammonia onboard, if proved feasible, could give zero-carbon flight 20 years earlier, the new joint venture suggests, although large challenges would remain to decarbonise production of ammonia, reduce NOx, and tackle the effects of aircraft contrails that contribute to global warming.

Bill David, STFC senior fellow and professor of energy materials chemistry at Oxford, said: I am excited about the impact that our technology can have in enabling low-impact transitions in hard-to-abate energy sectors.

Playing to the complementary strengths of ammonia and hydrogen, our cracker technology can rely on the global ammonia infrastructure to provide, at scale, blended ammonia-hydrogen fuels that mimic fossil fuel performance and offer affordable retrofitted energy solutions.

David said that they were on a journey to show NOx emissions could be reduced with the right mix and temperatures. Ammonia itself is a large part of the AdBlue used to reduce NOx emissions from diesel combustion engines.

Robert Trezona, head of Cleantech, IP Group, said the combination of technologies was a profound breakthrough with myriad applications. He added: This is a credible, amazing combination of science and engineering  its a possible thing.

The firm will aim to raise tens of millions in funding from other investors next year to build larger scale demonstrations - initially very much on the ground, Trezona said: This works  but we know we need to show hardware to get investment.

----------


## S Landreth

'It's not science fiction': New East Bay facility producing lab-grown meat plans to produce 400,000 pounds per year

A huge facility designed to produce hundreds of thousands of pounds of cultured meats opened Thursday in Emeryville  a significant step forward in a nascent yet rapidly growing industry where meat is grown from animal cells without any need for slaughter.

The facility, part of a new, $50 million, 53,000-square-foot campus for Berkeley food tech company Upside Foods, is billed as the first of its kind in the world and ready for commercial scale. While other companies have made cultured meat, also known as cultivated meat or lab-grown meat, theyve typically worked out of smaller laboratories.

The U.S. government still hasnt approved the sale of cultivated meat, but Upside Foods Chief Operating Officer Amy Chen said the new facility is proof that the technology is ready.

Its not a dream, said Chen, who left a senior vice president role at PepsiCo to join Upside in June. Its not science fiction. Its reality today.

Until the meat is legal to sell, the company will be hosting tours and testing products. Once it gains approval, Upsides plan is to start supplying restaurants, specifically Dominique Crenns three-Michelin-starred Atelier Crenn in San Francisco. After introducing the meat to the public through chefs, the next move is into grocery stores  similar to the rollout followed by Impossible Foods, the Redwood City maker of the convincingly beefy burgers made from soybeans. Unlike plant-based meats, cultivated meat is actually animal-based, fleshy meat.

Located in a residential neighborhood near the Public Market Emeryville, Upsides new space looks like a brewery on steroids. Its capable of producing 50,000 pounds of meat per year, with room to eventually expand to 400,000 pounds.

Huge tanks known as bioreactors line the main room, where cells harvested from live animals will be bathed in nutrients such as glucose, vitamins and amino acids. The bioreactors create an environment similar to an animals body, and the nutrients feed the cells until they get bigger, forming an unstructured, ground-meat-like product. An additional, more complicated step involves creating a scaffolding that allows the cells to grow together and form the fibers and texture expected from a whole cut of meat, like a steak or chicken breast.

Advocates say the process not only avoids killing animals but, because it requires less water and land, is a more efficient, climate-friendly way to produce meat. Thats partially because the process is significantly faster, shrinking the three years it takes for a cow to mature to a matter of weeks.

That sales pitch has led to enormous interest in the industry, with Upside drawing more than $200 million in funding, according to Crunchbase. San Francisco cultured-meat competitor Eat Just, which is also known for its plant-based egg substitute Just Egg, has nabbed more than $450 million.

Audrey Gyr, a startup specialist with the Good Food Institute, a nonprofit that advocates for plant-based and cultivated meat, said Upsides new facility is a testament to how much the industry has grown over the past few years  and how much it will continue to grow. A 2021 McKinsey & Company report predicts the market for cultivated meat could reach $25 billion by 2030.

The technology and innovation has advanced considerably to enable them to build this kind of facility and move beyond the lab, said Gyr, who is not affiliated with Upside.

When Upside Foods, previously known as Memphis Meats, started in 2015, it was the first cultured-meat company in the world. Now, there are at least 80, according to the Good Food Institute.


Cultured Meat Grown in Bioreactors is Coming to American Diners



 
But there are some unknowns

----------


## OhOh

Good news for the world?

*Asian solar panel firms not to be probed by US* 

                                By ZHENG XIN |              China Daily |             Updated: 2021-11-12 09:29

_"__The decision by US trade officials not to launch an investigation  into Asian solar manufacturers has been well received by the industry in  China, believing it to be a victory for both the Chinese solar industry  as well as Washington's goals to bolster clean energy and combat  climate change.  

__The United States rejected a request on Wednesday to launch an  investigation into Asian solar manufacturers, determining that Asian  companies did not sell solar cells "at less than normal value,"  according to a notice in the Federal Register on Wednesday.

_
_JinkoSolar, a solar module manufacturer, said the rejection will  benefit Chinese solar companies, especially those with an overseas  presence.
_

_Qian Jing, vice-president of JinkoSolar, which is also the world's  largest solar panel producer by shipments, said the rejection is a big  victory for the US Solar Energy Industries Association, and it is  critical to meet the Biden administration's goals to bolster clean  energy and combat climate change.

__Li Zhenguo, president of LONGi Green Energy Technology Co, said the  company is assessing the possibility of building plants in countries  including Malaysia, Vietnam, Indonesia, Saudi Arabia and the United  States, to further expand its presence on the global stage."_

Continues:

Asian solar panel firms not to be probed by US - Chinadaily.com.cn

----------


## OhOh

*City takes lead in heating with clean energy
*
By Zhao Ruixue |              China Daily |             Updated: 2021-11-12 09:08
*
Project based on nuclear power plant benefits residents of Haiyang, Shandong
* 
_"The urban area of Haiyang, Shandong province, has started using heat  generated by a nuclear power plant this winter, making it the first  Chinese city to have carbon-free heating, State Power Investment Corp  said.
_
_As China's first commercial nuclear heating project, it provides  clean energy to more than 200,000 residents of Haiyang, a coastal city  under the jurisdiction of Yantai. The new heating was put into operation  on Tuesday, six days ahead of the scheduled start of the four-month  winter heating period, due to recent cold weather.
_
_Xue Jianlei, 37, said the clean heating is keeping his family warm  and contributing to a healthier environment. "The floor got warm and the  temperature in our home on Tuesday reached 22 C to 23 C," he said.
_
_Trials to use steam from the nuclear power for winter heating in  Haiyang began in 2019, when more than 7,000 households started using the  new system.
_
_The heating method extracts nonradioactive steam from the two AP1000  reactors at the nuclear power plant, which is located by the coast. The  steam is routed to a multistage heat exchanger in the heat exchange  station at the nuclear plant. The heat is then channeled to a thermal  power supply company, which pumps hot water through municipal pipes  underneath homes.
_
_Unit 1 of the Haiyang Nuclear Plant is the world's largest  cogeneration unit, according to the Shandong Nuclear Power Co, a  subsidiary of the SPIC and owner of the plant._
_It has replaced 12 coal-fired boilers and is expected to cut carbon  dioxide emissions by 180,000 metric tons every heating season, sulfur  dioxide by 1,188 tons and nitrogen oxide by 1,123 tons, the company  said."_

Continues:

City takes lead in heating with clean energy - Chinadaily.com.cn

China delivers.

----------


## S Landreth

Why giant turbines are pushing the limits of possibility

Next year, Danish wind turbine manufacturer Vestas will put up a gargantuan prototype - a 15-megawatt (MW) wind turbine that will be powerful enough to provide electricity to roughly 13,000 British homes.

It will be the biggest such turbine in the world, though potentially not for long. Wind turbines just keep getting bigger - and it's happening faster than almost anybody predicted.

Chinese firm, MingYang, recently announced plans for an even more powerful device clocking in at 16MW, for example. Just four years ago, the maximum capacity of an offshore turbine was 8MW.

"It's happening quicker than we would wish, in a sense," says Aurélie Nasse, head of offshore product market strategy at Vestas. The firm is one of a handful that have led the development of super-sized turbines - but headaches associated with building ever larger machines are beginning to emerge.

"We need to make sure it's a sustainable race for everyone in the industry," says Ms Nasse, as she points out the need for larger harbours, and the necessary equipment and installation vessels required to bring today's huge turbine components offshore.

Then there's the hefty investments required to get to that point. "If you look at the financial results of the [manufacturers], basically none of us make money anymore," explains Ms Nasse. "That's a big risk."

Yet the wind industry's willingness to push limits is one of its greatest strengths, she adds. A double-edged sword, or turbine blade, if you will. And there are few signs that the race to 20MW turbines and beyond is about to slow down.

"It's just astonishing," says Guy Dorrell, a spokesman for Siemens Gamesa, referring to the fact that a single offshore wind farm can now power a million homes. By the end of this year, his firm plans to install an onshore prototype of a 14MW offshore turbine that can be boosted to supply 15MW.

"We've worked out that a single turn of a 14MW turbine would power a Tesla Model 3 for 352km (218 miles)," he says. Besides heightened power output, one of the advantages of bigger turbines is that they are more efficient in terms of installation time and cost - clearly, you only need one base structure and set of cables for a 14MW turbine versus two for a pair of 7MW machines.

The UK currently has about 10.5 gigawatts (GW) of offshore wind capacity and this is set to quadruple by 2030. But that still isn't enough to deliver net-zero electricity by 2035, according to researchers at Imperial College, London.

Whatever happens next the demand is there and you can bet that bigger turbines will become more commonplace, says Christoph Zipf, a spokesman for Wind Europe, an industry body.

Twenty years from now, 15MW turbines will be viewed as "average", he predicts.

It may happen even sooner than that. The UK's newest offshore wind projects, planned for Dogger Bank in the middle of the North Sea, are already set to use 13 and 14MW turbines.

But surely there are limits to how large these structures can get? They are already mind-boggling. Each blade on Vestas' 15MW turbine is 115.5m (379ft) long - nearly as long as London's Centre Point tower is high. The turbine itself has a rotor diameter of 236m (London's tallest building, The Shard, is 310m tall).

"There has to be a physical limit although nobody has yet put a number on that," says Simon Hogg, at Durham University. Prof Hogg holds the Ørsted chair at the university, which is funded by energy firm Ørsted.

Instead, it's the practicalities of putting these machines in place and maintaining them that might first become problematic.

Prof Deborah Greaves at Plymouth University says of super-sized offshore turbines, "There are still open questions around the cumulative environmental impact and the capacity of the marine environment."

Wind turbines do have some negative effects on wildlife but the extent of this, at scale, is difficult to measure. Plus, very large wind farms at sea must be sited carefully to avoid conflict with shipping lanes.

Prof Hogg adds that the cost of maintaining hundreds of very large turbines, miles offshore could go up over time. "Something like that, may be the defining driver as to how big offshore wind turbines can actually get," he says.

Then there are the technical niggles. The really big turbines tend to be positioned far away from land but that means the electricity they generate must travel huge distances.

When transmitted using alternating current (AC), some power ends up getting lost. Converting to direct current (DC) is much more efficient but using DC at very large scales requires significant advances in engineering, says Prof Hogg.

Plus, the tip of a very long turbine blade travels faster than the tip on shorter blades rotating at the same rate - given it has a longer distance to cover in the same amount of time.

However, current turbine designs have a maximum speed for the blade tip of around 90m/s, or 324km/h (201mph), says Prof Hogg, which has a "big effect on the overall aerodynamics of the blade."

He adds that blades are also twisted slightly near the tip to ensure good performance, although there is a limit on how much they can be twisted. That means there is a limit on a blade's size and speed of rotation.

In short, while building a wind turbine significantly bigger than today's giants may be possible from a manufacturing standpoint, it could be the practicalities and costs of installing, maintaining and operating them that really challenge their seemingly unstoppable growth in the future.

As Ms Nasse says, "We need to be a little careful of the pace."

----------


## S Landreth

> Rivian raises $2.5 billion ahead of electric truck launch
> 
> Rivian, the electric truck startup, said Friday it had closed a $2.5 billion private funding round, bringing its total capital raised to date to $10.5 billion.
> 
> *Why it matters:* The money will help fund the company's next phase of growth, including a second U.S. assembly plant that will also include battery cell production. Reuters first reported the planned facility on Thursday.


Investors seem to like it.

Rivian stock spikes on second day of trading

Shares of EV start-up Rivian spike on second day of trading, market cap surpasses GM

Shares of electric vehicle start-up Rivian continued to climb Thursday, closing up 22.1%, one day after its public market debut.

The Amazon- and Ford-backed company already surpassed both Ford and General Motors by market cap, reaching a valuation of $104.9 billion. Thats still far behind Teslas market cap of more than $1 trillion.

GMs market cap was $89.8 billion as of the end of trading Thursday, while Fords was $78.1 billion.

The valuation means Amazons 20% stake in the business is now worth nearly $21 billion and puts Fords 12% stake at $12.6 billion.

The price is especially staggering given Rivian does not yet have an established business model and only expects to bring in up to $1 million in revenue for the third quarter. It said in its prospectus that it expects to lose up to $1.28 billion during that quarter.

Rivian beat rivals to the market with a fully electric pickup but has yet to produce high volumes of its vehicles.

Amazon plans to use Rivian vehicles in its delivery fleet, having ordered 100,000 to be handed over by 2030. It expects to have 10,000 Rivian vehicles delivering Amazon packages as early as next year.

----------


## Takeovers

> Shares of EV start-up Rivian spike on second day of trading, market cap surpasses GM


A rising tide lifts all boats. Tesla faced an uphill battle for many years and is now stable and growing fast. Still their market cap is extremely high. Higher than GM, Toyota and VW combined.

Rivian valued 10% of that is even more extreme, given they have basically no production capacity. They produce a few prototypes, that's all. It's a good, but extremely expensive car. The IPO gave them mountains of money. If they spend it wisely they can become a major player in the electric car industry.

----------


## S Landreth

Investing in Renewable Energy Creates More Jobs Than Spending on Fossil Fuels

Investing in clean energy can help economies recover from the slowdown caused by the COVID-19 pandemic as it will add more jobs than backing fossil fuels, researchers said on Monday.

"Green investments can be an important part of recovery packages, lead to job creation and positive economic outcomes, and help address climate change," said a report from the World Resources Institute (WRI), a US-based think-tank.

 
Yet in a bid to spur growth after millions lost work during coronavirus lockdowns worldwide, governments are spending more on carbon-heavy industries that neither address climate change concerns nor offer stability to workers, it warned.

Analyzing more than a dozen studies conducted over the past decade, the WRI report projected that $1 million in green investments would create more near-term jobs than the same amount invested in roads and fossil fuels.

But the quality of jobs created in climate-positive sectors must be protected by ensuring fair wages and working conditions, the report stated, calling on governments to engage with labor unions and employers on the issue.

As the world grapples with rising heat and more extreme weather, as well as an employment squeeze, going green offers the chance to tackle both problems at once, researchers said.

"Investing in climate is not a cost but an economic opportunity," Joel Jaeger, lead author of the WRI report, told the Thomson Reuters Foundation.

The pandemic wiped out about 255 million full-time jobs last year and workers globally lost income totaling about $3.7 trillion, according to the International Labor Organization.

But stimulus packages to revive pandemic-hit sectors tell a story of green indifference, the WRI report noted.

Industries reliant on fossil fuels have garnered $334 billion in government investment compared to $276 billion for renewable energy and public transport, according to data from Energy Policy Tracker cited in the report.

It estimated that Indonesia could add 15.3 million jobs by 2045 and the United States could add 4.5 million jobs per year over 10 years if those countries invested in clean energy and adopted low-carbon growth strategies.

THE GREEN JOBS ADVANTAGE  https://files.wri.org/d8/s3fs-public...hhbF8AloDhqGUY




> A rising tide lifts all boats. Tesla faced an uphill battle for many years and is now stable and growing fast. Still their market cap is extremely high. Higher than GM, Toyota and VW combined.
> 
> Rivian valued 10% of that is even more extreme, given they have basically no production capacity. They produce a few prototypes, that's all. It's a good, but extremely expensive car. The IPO gave them mountains of money. If they spend it wisely they can become a major player in the electric car industry.


It is pricey for a pickup and may not attract the cowboy market

Rivian, with $0 in revenue, is now the third most valuable carmaker on the planet

Rivian, a 12-year-old startup with no revenue, is now the third most valuable carmaker in the world.

The electric vehicle maker has been public for all of one week, but its share price has more than doubled in that time, valuing Rivian at more than $140 billion — just ahead of Volkswagen ($139 billion), and in third place behind Toyota ($306 billion) and Tesla ($1 trillion).

On Tuesday, the stock opened 6% higher, at about $159 a share. When the company debuted last week, it priced its shares at $78.

Rivian only made its first truck deliveries two months ago, and the vast majority of those were to Rivian employees, according to an SEC filing. Still, it's ginned up major investor interest with prominent backing from Amazon, which bought a 20% stake in 2019, and Ford (F). Jeff Bezos is a big fan, and has been seen shuttling his fellow space explorers to and from Blue Origin's West Texas launch site in Rivian's signature truck.

Electric vehicle hype is nothing new — many analysts, and even Tesla's own founder Elon Musk, have argued that its Tesla's valuation is overinflated. But its stock keeps climbing as Wall Street envisions a future in which all-electric vehicles are the norm. Under President Joe Biden's $1.2 trillion infrastructure plan, signed into law Monday, about $7.5 billion is being set aside to build a nationwide network of plug-in electric vehicle chargers.

Rivian stock was down today


In other news………

*General Motors opens new 'Factory Zero' EV plant in Detroit*

----------


## S Landreth

First electric autonomous cargo ship launched in Norway


 
OSLO (AFP) - Zero emissions and, soon, zero crew: the world's first fully electric autonomous cargo vessel was unveiled in Norway, a small but promising step towards reducing the maritime industry's climate footprint.

By shipping up to 120 containers of fertilizer from a plant in the southeastern town of Porsgrunn to the Brevik port a dozen kilometres away, the much-delayed Yara Birkeland, shown off to the media on Friday, will eliminate the need for around 40,000 truck journeys a year that are now fuelled by polluting diesel.

"Of course, there have been difficulties and setbacks," said Svein Tore Holsether, chief executive of Norwegian fertiliser giant Yara.

"But then it feels even more rewarding to stand here today in front this ship and see that we were able to do it," he said, with the sleek blue-and-white vessel moored behind him in an Oslo dock, where it had been sailed for the event.

The 80-metre, 3,200-deadweight tonne ship will soon begin two years of working trials during which it will be fine-tuned to learn to manoeuvre on its own.

The wheelhouse could disappear altogether in "three, four or five years", said Holsether, once the vessel makes its 7.5-nautical-mile trips on its own with the aid of sensors.

"Quite a lot of the incidents happening on vessels are due to human error, because of fatigue for instance," project manager Jostein Braaten said from the possibly doomed bridge.

"Autonomous operating can enable a safe journey," he said.

While the distance the Yara Birkeland will cover may be short, it will face many obstacles.

It will have to navigate in a narrow fjord, and sail under two bridges while managing currents and heavy traffic from merchant ships, pleasure craft and kayaks, before docking at one of Norway's busiest ports.

The next few months will be a learning period.

"First of all, we have to detect that there's something there. We have to understand that it's a kayak, then we have to determine what to do with that," said Braaten.

"Currently, large vessels don't do much with a kayak. They can't do much. They can warn, but they cannot manoeuvre away" or reverse to avoid an incident.

'100 Teslas'

On board the Yara Birkeland, the traditional machine room has been replaced by eight battery compartments, giving the vessel a capacity of 6.8 MWh - sourced from renewable hydroelectricity.

"That's the equivalent of 100 Teslas," says Braaten.

The maritime sector, which is responsible for almost three percent of all man-made emissions, aims to reduce its emissions by 40 per cent by 2030 and 50 per cent by 2050.

Despite that, the sector has seen a rise in recent years.

International and domestic shipping and fishing combined, the industry emitted more than one billion tonnes of greenhouse gases in 2018, up from 962 million tonnes in 2012, according to the latest figures from the International Maritime Organisation.

By itself, the Yara Birkeland's contribution to global climate efforts will be just a drop in the ocean - eliminating 678 tonnes of carbon dioxide per year churned out by the redundant trucks.

Yara Birkeland project manager Jostein Braaten shows one of eight battery rooms onboard the vessel. PHOTO: REUTERS
And experts do not expect electric vessels to become a universal solution for the industry any time soon.

"Electricity has a 'niche' use, in particular for ferries as these are often short and stable routes, possibly on coastal and river transports. But it's not well-adapted for long ocean crossings," said Camille Egloff, a maritime transport expert at Boston Consulting Group.

"Not only would (a vessel) need to be autonomous for long distances but you would also have to equip ports with battery chargers. So there are technical and infrastructure challenges that would need to be coordinated," she said.

While dozens of electric ferries already criss-cross the fjords of Norway - a major oil and gas producer which is paradoxically also a leader in electric transport - ocean liners will have to rely on other technologies to go green, such as LNG, e-methanol and hydrogen.

----------


## Switch

​​


> 'It's not science fiction': New East Bay facility producing lab-grown meat plans to produce 400,000 pounds per year
> 
> A huge facility designed to produce hundreds of thousands of pounds of cultured meats opened Thursday in Emeryville  a significant step forward in a nascent yet rapidly growing industry where meat is grown from animal cells without any need for slaughter.
> 
> The facility, part of a new, $50 million, 53,000-square-foot campus for Berkeley food tech company Upside Foods, is billed as the first of its kind in the world and ready for commercial scale. While other companies have made cultured meat, also known as cultivated meat or lab-grown meat, theyve typically worked out of smaller laboratories.
> 
> The U.S. government still hasnt approved the sale of cultivated meat, but Upside Foods Chief Operating Officer Amy Chen said the new facility is proof that the technology is ready.
> 
> Its not a dream, said Chen, who left a senior vice president role at PepsiCo to join Upside in June. Its not science fiction. Its reality today.
> ...


The conclusions from your end link about the reliability of current research draws some interesting questions about sustainability of cultured meats, compared to contemporary styles of beef production?
It may well have potential, but until science is able to measure impacts more clearly, it will remain potential.

----------


## S Landreth

> ​​The conclusions from your end link about the reliability of current research draws some interesting questions about sustainability of cultured meats, compared to contemporary styles of beef production?
> It may well have potential, but until science is able to measure impacts more clearly, it will remain potential.


And why I put the link in the post. Questions still remain. More research and development are needed which could potentially benefit us all.

Headwinds




> Future Meat claims their manufacturing process has been shortened to just two weeks. However, the clearest sign of their progress is their confidence in getting lab-grown meat costs down to $10 per pound by 2022.


The cost of ground beef in the states today is about 5.00/lb.





> Rivian, with $0 in revenue, is now the third most valuable carmaker on the planet


See what happens when a stock electric truck (Rivian) takes on the infamous Hells Gate Moab Utah

----------


## Switch

I appreciate the inclusion of that link, understanding why it was not posted in full. A lengthy and in depth analysis of the subject at hand.
Quite how they get such huge investment, in the face of scientific interrogation is unbelievable.
Keep breaking it down into bite size chunks for the consumption of dummies mate.  :Smile:

----------


## TTraveler

> First electric autonomous cargo ship launched in Norway


This really is one of the first steps before cars.  Automate the boats and trains and make them zero emissions to boot!

----------


## panama hat

> The cost of ground beef in the states today is about 5.00/lb.


Double that here . . . and prices will continue to sink - typical roi.  It takes time.

----------


## OhOh

> See what happens when a stock electric truck (Rivian) takes on the infamous Hells Gate Moab Utah


How much of its battery capacity did the single 100m hill take. 

Asian tracks are wet and slippery during 6 months of the year.

----------


## S Landreth

$1 billion renewable energy project planned for Caldwell County

A California-based energy company is planning to invest $1.15 billion in Caldwell County over nine years to build and maintain two power plants near Kyle and San Marcos that will combine solar generation and battery storage.

Chem-Energy Corp. will hire a minimum of 400 full-time employees within the first year of its business operations, at an average salary of $53,200 annually, according to a taxpayer-funded incentive agreement approved by Caldwell County.

Economic development officials in the multicounty area stretching south roughly from Austin to San Antonio along Interstate 35  which they have dubbed the Texas Innovation Corridor  heralded the deal as the area's largest by dollar amount in its history.

This is a seismic development for our region which will establish several new opportunities in our community," Caldwell County Judge Hoppy Haden said in a written statement.

The first power plant will be built on 3,518 acres in Caldwell Valley Ranch near Uhland, which is east of Kyle, with construction starting next spring and the facility operational in 2023, according to Chem-Energy. The second plant will be near Martindale, east of San Marcos, with construction expected to start once the initial plant is finished.

The combination of renewable energy, such as solar power, and battery storage is viewed as one of the keys to bolstering the ERCOT grid as renewable energy sources continue to grow as a proportion of overall generation.

Between the high-paying jobs, the incoming workforce training facilities and our region becoming a future resource to the statewide power grid, this will unquestionably raise the quality of life for residents throughout the Texas Innovation Corridor," he said.

Under Caldwell County's incentive agreement with Chem-Energy, the company will receive 100% rebates on its property taxes for the first three years of the deal, 75% rebates in years four and five, 50% rebates in years six and seven, and 25% rebates in years eight and nine.

The agreement indicates the company will increase its workforce throughout the nine-year period, for a total of 775 employees in the final year, although it's unclear if that's a requirement.

----------


## S Landreth

Israel, Jordan, UAE sign pivotal deal to swap solar energy, desalinated water

Israel and Jordan are on track to swap desalinated water for solar energy after cementing the largest-ever partnership between the two nations on Monday  in a ceremony facilitated by the United Arab Emirates and in the presence of U.S. climate envoy John Kerry.

Government officials from Israel, Jordan and the United Arab Emirates signed a letter of intent at the Dubai Expo on Monday, paving the way for the future export of Jordanian solar energy in exchange for Israeli desalinated water. Not only would the move help water-starved Jordan, but it would also shift Israels historic neighborhood status as an energy island and help the country meet climate targets.

The Middle East is on the frontline of the climate crisis, and only by working together can countries in the region rise to the challenge, Kerry tweeted following the announcement. Today's agreement is a welcomed example of how cooperation can accelerate the energy transition and build greater resilience.

As part of the agreement, Jordan would export about 600 megawatts of electricity generated from solar energy, while Israel would evaluate the export of up to 200 million cubic meters of desalinated water to Jordan, a joint news release from the Israeli Energy Ministry and the UAE Foreign Ministry said. The collaboration was made possible due to the August 2020 Abraham Accords, which the countries described as opening a new era of cooperation between the United Arab Emirates and Israel.

I am pleased to join Jordan, Israel and the UAE as they demonstrate that we can work across the lines that have historically divided us, and that we can build practical economic connections that have impact even well beyond the size of the project that we are discussing here today, Kerry said in a statement.

The agreement includes the implementation of two programs: Prosperity Green, the construction of photovoltaic solar generation and storage facilities in Jordan, and Prosperity Blue, the establishment of a new desalination facility in Israel, the news release said. Israel already has a robust desalination program, furnishing about 80 percent of domestic drinking water supplies from Mediterranean Sea water.

This is a message to the whole world about how countries can work together to combat the climate crisis, Israeli Energy Minister Karine Elharrar said in a statement. Israel and Jordan are two countries with different needs and capabilities that can help each other cope with challenges in a greener, cleaner and more efficient way.

Jordan, which has an abundance of open spaces and sunlight, will help advance the State of Israels transition to green energy and to achieve the ambitious goals we have set, and Israel, which has excellent water desalination technology, will help tackle Jordans water shortage, Elharrar added.

UAE Foreign Minister Abdullah bin Zayed expressed his countrys pride in facilitating a partnership between Israel and Jordan that reinforces both countries climate security and common interests.

This declaration is just one of the positive outcomes of the Abraham Accords that is serving to reinforce regional peace, stability and prosperity, while improving the lives and the future prospects of all the people of the region, Zayed said in a statement.

----------


## S Landreth

Biden admin approves nation's second offshore wind project

The Biden administration approved a Rhode Island offshore wind project today, paving the way for the first utility-scale renewable project in U.S. waters.

The South Fork Wind project is the nation’s second offshore venture to get a federal nod, following the approval of the Vineyard Wind development off Martha’s Vineyard earlier this year.

But while the 62-turbine Vineyard project broke ground on construction earlier this month, the more modest 12-turbine South Fork array, developed by Denmark’s Ørsted A/S and New England’s Eversource Energy, may be the first to finish construction and begin sending wind power back to the continent.

Offshore wind is a key component of the Biden administration’s transition toward carbon-free energy. It’s pledged to deploy 30 gigawatts of offshore wind by 2030 to help the country reach net-zero greenhouse gas emissions by midcentury. To that end, it has said it plans to approve permits for 16 offshore wind proposals by the end of Biden’s first term.

“We have no time to waste in cultivating and investing in a clean energy economy that can sustain us for generations,” Interior Secretary Deb Haaland said in a statement. “Just one year ago, there were no large-scale offshore wind projects approved in the federal waters of the United States. Today there are two, with several more on the horizon.”

The planned 132-megawatt South Fork project would generate enough power to support 70,000 homes in New York. It will be located 35 miles east of Montauk Point, N.Y., and 19 miles southeast of Block Island, R.I., where the first offshore wind pilot project, the five-turbine Block Island wind farm, began producing power in 2015.

Ørsted expects South Fork to clear permitting and begin construction early next year and start operations by late 2023.

“With the achievement of this critical federal permitting milestone, construction of this historic wind farm is expected to begin in the weeks and months ahead,” said David Hardy, CEO of Ørsted Offshore North America.

In addition to being a priority for the administration, offshore wind has bewitched Northeast lawmakers, who’ve increasingly committed to facilitating offshore wind power as part of their climate and decarbonization targets.

“The offshore wind industry will create thousands of union jobs, reduce air pollution, and combat climate change — the greatest existential threat facing our communities on Long Island,” said Rep. Kathleen Rice (D-N.Y.) in a statement.

New York, Massachusetts, New Jersey and North Carolina are among states with ambitious offshore wind goals written into law. Each is jockeying for the economic opportunity locked in the rapid construction of an U.S. offshore wind fleet.

The Interior Department has estimated that about 2,000 turbines could be raised over the next decade, compared to seven that currently spin offshore.

----------


## baldrick

> desalinated water


this is such a big thing that is also made cheaper by renewable energy -

----------


## Chico

So lab grown meats are the future, hmm so what will be happening to all the livestock around the planet once the woke vegan nutters get their way?

considering they already cause global gas emissions, will they be free to breed and roam the earth, jeez the 14% they already emit will be a major polluter to the planet.

At the same time, the livestock sector contributes significantly to climate change. In fact, *14.5 percent of all human-caused greenhouse gas (GHG) emissions come from livestock supply chains. They amount to 7.1 gigatonnes (GT) of carbon dioxide equivalent (CO2-eq) per year.*

----------


## S Landreth

> this is such a big thing that is also made cheaper by renewable energy -


It is a big deal and hope it works out well for everyone

----------


## cyrille

> So lab grown meats are the future, hmm so what will be happening to all the livestock around the planet once the woke vegan nutters get their way?
> 
> considering they already cause global gas emissions, will they be free to breed and roam the earth, jeez the 14% they already emit will be a major polluter to the planet.


The existing livestock will just be eaten and not replaced, you dimwitted idiot.




> At the same time, the livestock sector contributes significantly to climate change. In fact, 14.5 percent of all human-caused greenhouse gas (GHG) emissions come from livestock supply chains. They amount to 7.1 gigatonnes (GT) of carbon dioxide equivalent (CO2-eq) per year.


First you make incredibly stupid comments suggesting that reducing livestock is only a priority for vegan extremists. Then the second part of your post is about the ruinous effect of livestock farming.


Are you feeling OK?

----------


## Chico

> The existing livestock will just be eaten and not replaced, you dimwitted idiot.


You do know animals breed ye?

----------


## S Landreth

Native-owned renewable energy companies to receive more than $6.5 million from Department of Energy

The U.S. Department of Energy has awarded Minnesota-based Native Sun Community Power Development over $6.5 million for what’s being touted as the Upper Midwest Inter-Tribal Electronic Vehicle (EV) Charging Community Network.

The funds will be used to purchase a fleet of electric vehicles to be maintained and charged for official use by the Red Lake Tribal Nation in northern Minnesota and the Standing Rock Sioux Tribe in North and South Dakota.

The Native-led project will fund the two tribes, who have opposed oil pipelines in recent years.

“This award is our answer to the pipelines,” said Native Sun Community Power Development Executive Director Robert Blake to Native News Online. “They’re going to continue to build pipelines. We’re going to build EV charging networks.”

At least 19 new electronic vehicles with related equipment by tribal governments, utilities, schools, and businesses will be purchased for use. Blake said they’re looking to purchase Ford F-150 Lightnings, Ford E-Transits, a Blue Bird electric school bus, and possibly Teslas. “The vehicles we’ll use will vary per site and price, of course, but all will be manufactured by American companies,” said Blake, an enrolled member of the Red Lake Nation.

More than 120 charging stations will be installed by Native Sun Community Power Development, ZEF Energy, and other local contractors throughout the course of the project: 59 fast-charging hubs and 63 Level 2 EV charging stations. Fast chargers can charge a vehicle within 30 minutes and Level 2 can take up to 2 hours.

The charging stations can be used to officially charge government vehicles, that may need to charge their electronic vehicles while in the region, said Blake.

The charging stations will initially be powered by fossil-fuel powered utility companies, but the intention is for those to eventually be replaced with renewable energy sources, Blake said. “We’re hoping that as soon as we have the resources to power the charging stations with renewable energy, we’ll do so,” said Blake.

Part of the project will provide training on how to maintain the charging stations and generally train workers for the green industry.

For the cold winter months in both locations, storing energy can be a challenge. The stations are guaranteed to charge EVs by the manufacturer, even in the extreme cold, said Blake.

“The charging stations will have a built-in cell-phone technology that sends signals to a monitor elsewhere every 15 minutes to maintain functionality,” he says. “They are guaranteed to work, even in cold months.”

----------


## panama hat

> so what will be happening to all the livestock around the planet once the woke vegan nutters get their way?


Firstly, you calling anyone a 'nutter' is . . . amusing, and you prove it yet again with:


> they be free to breed and roam the earth


Luckily someone was awake to cal you out on your stupidity


> The existing livestock will just be eaten and not replaced, you dimwitted idiot.



Yet you bounce back by proving yet again that you are by far the dumbest poster TD has ever had



> You do know animals breed ye?



Yes, Jersey cows roam the wilderness in Brazil, Australia, Andorra, the British Midlands where they breed with lone bulls always in search for breeding targets . . . 

You
are
utterly
thick

----------


## S Landreth

Enel Green Power begins operation of 353-MW wind farm in Brazil

Enel Green Power Brasil has commenced the commercial operation of its 353-MW Morro do Chapeu Sul II wind farm in Brazil's Bahia state.


 
The execution of the project required an investment of some BRL 1.92 billion (USD 344m/EUR 306m), the company announced on Thursday.

Located in the municipalities of Morro do Chapeu and Cafarnaum, the wind plant has half of its total installed capacity already connected to the national grid.

Enel Green Power expects Morro do Chapeu to be fully operational by January 2022.

The wind farm is equipped with 84 turbines, which once fully up and running should be able to generate more than 1,800 GWh per year and offset some 992,000 tonnes of carbon dioxide (CO2) emissions annually.

Morro do Chapeu is the company's fourth renewable energy project to start operations this year, commented Roberta Bonomi, EGP’s head in Brazil. Between 2020 and early 2022, the Italy-rooted green power group will aim to have around 2.6 GW of new wind and solar capacity online in Brazil, according to Bonomi.: Enel Green Power begins operation of 353-MW wind farm in Brazil

Morro do Chapeu Sul II Wind Project, Brazil

----------


## S Landreth

Remarkable Feat! India's Total Installed Renewable Energy Capacity Crosses 150 GW Mark

The Centre has now set a target to reach 175 GW capacity of renewable energy by 2022, which will include 100 GW of solar, 60 GW of wind, 10 GW of small hydro and 5 GW of biomass-based power projects.

In a remarkable achievement, the Ministry of New and Renewable Energy (MNRE) on November 29 announced that India's total installed renewable energy capacity, including hydro, crossed 150 gigawatts (GW).

Statistical View

The central government has now set a target to reach 175 GW capacity of renewable energy by 2022, which will include 100 GW of solar, 60 GW of wind, 10 GW of small hydro and 5 GW of biomass-based power projects.

Previously, the ministry had stated that the country added 1,522.35 megawatts (MW) of renewable energy capacity in October this year. This has enhanced the total renewable energy capacity of the country to 103.05 GW, reported Moneycontrol.

According to the MNRE, projects of 50.98 GW capacity were at various stages of completion, while projects of 32.06 GW capacity were under various stages of bidding. The ministry further stated that the 103.05 GW capacity included 39.99 GW of wind, 47.66 GW of solar, 4.82 GW of small hydro capacity and 10.58 GW of biopower.

Solar Energy Top Renewable Energy Source

Solar energy is one of the best renewable energy sources in the country, with 46.8 GW of installed capacity. It has also managed to overtake large hydro, which had an installed capacity of 46.51 GW as of October 31, 2021, as per the data from Mercom's India Solar Project Tracker, Ministry of New and Renewable Energy (MNRE) and Central Electricity Authority (CEA). https://twitter.com/mnreindia/status...90076812812296


Yes, plant-based meat is better for fighting climate change

Plant-based meat has gone mainstream. The Impossible Burger, which debuted at a single restaurant five years ago, is now on Burger Kings permanent menu. And McDonalds is *testing* its McPlant burger, featuring a Beyond Meat patty, in select US locations. Both plant-based startups are now veterans in a product category that did *$1.4 billion in sales* and grew 27 percent in 2020.

Under the tagline Eat Meat. Save the Planet, *Impossible Foods* claims its soy-based burger uses 87 percent less water, takes 96 percent less land, and has 89 percent lower greenhouse gas emissions than a beef burger. *Beyond Meat* makes similar claims about its pea-based burgers.

This matters because animal agriculture contributes *around 15 percent* of global greenhouse *emissions*, and *experts agree* that without a major shift away from meat in our diets, we wont be able to meet the global communitys *climate targets*. The promise of plant-based faux meats is that consumers will be able to keep enjoying the foods they love, but with a far lower climate footprint.


 
From the freezer..



My first plant-based meatloaf

----------


## panama hat

^ How did it taste?  





> This matters because animal agriculture contributes around 15 percent of global greenhouse emissions


Yup - one of the reasons we very seldom eat meat.  Aside from that, the environmental damage is immense.

----------


## S Landreth

^It was fine. Suggestion. Some meatloaf recipes call for milk in the ingredients. Replace the milk with a food additive (beef bouillon cubes mixed with water).


Simon Evans -The @IEA has increased its renewable growth forecast by 40% since last year

It now expects growth to average more than 300GW/yr over the next 5yrs

Renewables would reach 4,800GW, topping the combined capacity of the world's fossil fuel & nuclear plants: https://twitter.com/DrSimEvans/statu...06159178055682

 
About the author Simon Evans - He holds a PhD in biochemistry from Bristol University and previously studied chemistry at Oxford University. He worked for environment journal The ENDS Report for six years, covering topics including climate science and air pollution.


Renewable electricity growth is accelerating faster than ever worldwide, supporting the emergence of the new global energy economy - IEA

The growth of the world’s capacity to generate electricity from solar panels, wind turbines and other renewable technologies is on course to accelerate over the coming years, with 2021 expected to set a fresh all-time record for new installations, the IEA says in a new report.

Despite rising costs for key materials used to make solar panels and wind turbines, additions of new renewable power capacity this year are forecast to rise to 290 gigawatts (GW) in 2021, surpassing the previous all-time high set last year, according to the latest edition of the IEA’s annual Renewables Market Report.

By 2026, global renewable electricity capacity is forecast to rise more than 60% from 2020 levels to over 4 800 GW – equivalent to the current total global power capacity of fossil fuels and nuclear combined. Renewables are set to account for almost 95% of the increase in global power capacity through 2026, with solar PV alone providing more than half. The amount of renewable capacity added over the period of 2021 to 2026 is expected to be 50% higher than from 2015 to 2020. This is driven by stronger support from government policies and more ambitious clean energy goals announced before and during the COP26 Climate Change Conference.

----------


## S Landreth

U.K. Debuts Hydrogen-Powered Jet Concept That Produces No Emissions

A U.K.-backed research group unveiled a design for a liquid hydrogen-powered airliner theoretically capable of matching the performance of current midsize aircraft without producing carbon emissions.


 
The FlyZero concept envisions a plane carrying 279 passengers non-stop from London to San Francisco at the same speed and comfort as today, the Aerospace Technology Institute said in a statement Monday. The group, a partnership between the U.K. government and industry, is meant to accelerate high-risk projects that will benefit home-grown firms. 

Hydrogen propulsion is seen as one of the most promising technologies for achieving carbon-neutral commercial flights. However it’s expensive and more challenging to store on board, and it will take years to develop the planes and build infrastructure such as airport refueling capacity.

The U.K., which hosted the COP26 climate summit last month, is funding new technologies to help create aerospace jobs while meeting its climate targets. The government has committed 1.95 billion pounds ($2.6 billion) of funding to ATI since its start in 2013 through 2026, an amount to be matched by industry. The FlyZero concept received 15 million pounds in government funding. 

“These designs could define the future of aerospace and aviation,” said Business Secretary Kwasi Kwarteng in the statement. “By working with industry, we are showing that truly carbon free flight could be possible, with hydrogen a frontrunner to replace conventional fossil fuels.”

*Target Date*

ATI said it expects hydrogen aircraft to be operating from the mid-2030s offering better economics than conventional planes. By early next year, the FlyZero project will publish detailed concepts for regional, narrow-body and midsize aircraft, with technology roadmaps, market and economic reports and a sustainability assessment, the group said. 

The midsize aircraft being showcased Monday would store hydrogen at minus 250 degrees Celsius (minus 418 degrees Farenheit) in cryogenic fuel tanks at the rear of the plane and in two smaller “cheek” tanks along the forward fuselage to keep the aircraft balanced. 

It would have a wingspan of 54 meters, between Boeing Co.’s 767 and 787 twin-aisle jets, and be powered by two turbofan engines.

While Boeing hasn’t set plans for a hydrogen plane, Airbus SE has targeted a commercial airliner for entry into service by 2035. The European company has told the European Union that a model carrying more than 150 passengers won’t be in wide use until 2050. 

*Sustainable Fuels*

In the meantime, the aviation industry has put its focus on so-called sustainable fuel, which can be blended into the kerosene that powers current aircraft, and battery powered flight, which is limited to smaller craft like air taxis because of the weight of cells.

The aviation industry is under pressure to slash emissions rapidly or face limits to growth, even as breakthrough technology remains years away. Airlines and manufacturers are also contending with ongoing disruption to business caused by Covid-19, which has weakened their financial outlook already.

Zero-carbon emission flights to anywhere in the world possible with just one stop: https://www.ati.org.uk/wp-content/up...AL-3.12.21.pdf

----------


## panama hat

Hydrogen seems to be the answer to so many questions and is decades-old . . . so, why is it taking so long?

----------


## S Landreth

^They work the bugs out, it should be fine.

I have a problem with storage, volatility and processing until then.

96 per cent of hydrogen today is made directly from fossil fuels – mostly natural gas, followed by coal and then oil. This overwhelmingly uses a process known as steam reformation that releases carbon dioxide.

----------


## panama hat

I worked on a project that was linked to rubber plantation/latex using ethanol.  The project was with Mercedes and UTM in Johor . . . I drove an ethylene powered car for close to six months and the cost was very, very tiny . . . but the volatility, as you mention, and the immense pressure required proved difficult to overcome

----------


## Takeovers

> ^They work the bugs out, it should be fine.
> 
> I have a problem with storage, volatility and processing until then.
> 
> 96 per cent of hydrogen today is made directly from fossil fuels  mostly natural gas, followed by coal and then oil. This overwhelmingly uses a process known as steam reformation that releases carbon dioxide.



Right. Hydrogen makes ecologic sense only when produced with renewable energy, that's electrolysis. But then you get maybe 30% efficiency, while batteries are over 90%. Then the storage and safety concerns are still not solved. Hydrogen may be of use for metallurgy and other industrial processes, when produced by excess power, when wind power exceeds the ability of the grid to absorb.

I have observed hydrogen for over 50 years. Back then I thought it might be the solution for power. But none of the problems have been solved during that time. Though I have seen claims for solutions come and go all the time.

----------


## S Landreth

Good news……

Ford stops taking reservations for all-electric pickup due to high demand, CEO says

Ford Motor Company has stopped accepting reservations for its upcoming F-150 Lightning all-electric pickup as it prepares to begin making and shipping the new truck next year.

Ford CEO Jim Farley on Thursday said the automaker had to stop taking reservations for Ford’s first mass-market electric pickup due to high demand. The company began taking reservations for the pickup in May.

“We are completely oversubscribed with our battery electric vehicles, Lightning especially,” Farley said Thursday during an interview with CNBC.

“We had to stop reservations we got so many,” he said. “We stopped at 200,000, and those are orders. Hard orders.”

Farley noted during the interview that full production capacity for the Lightning currently sits at “70,000 or 80,000 units.”

America is changing faster than ever! Add Changing America to your Facebook or Twitter feed to stay on top of the news.

“We’re going to try to double that,” he said. “We’ve done it in the past. Don’t bet against Ford when we have to increase capacity. This is what we do,” he said.

The automaker unveiled its new electric F-150 Lightning back in May when President Biden took one for a test drive at the company’s plant in Dearborn, Mich.

The truck can travel an estimated 230 miles on a full charge. A larger extended-range battery is projected to deliver 300 miles of range. Pricing for the F-150 Lightning starts around $40,000.

The all-electric pickups are expected to hit dealerships by mid-2022.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Hydrogen seems to be the answer to so many questions and is decades-old . . . so, why is it taking so long?


Storage and consequent logistics is the main roadblock IMO
There is a lot of research in polymers that absorb hydrogen, and then the hydrogen is released when the polymer is subjected to a laser light. 
The polymers can be made in the shape of disks , like CDs and placed in cartages making  transporting storing and  swapping spend cartages easy . 
The cryogenic storage described in the British  article is old news.


"A Waseda University (Tokyo) research group has developed a polymer which can store hydrogen in a light, compact and flexible sheet, and is safe to touch even when filled with hydrogen gas. "
Hydrogen in your pocket? New plastic for carrying and storing hydrogen: Polymer addresses safety and energy loss -- ScienceDaily

----------


## S Landreth

Top US chef champions revolutionary new sugar

Chef Thomas Keller, owner of the three-Michelin-star restaurant Per Se in New York and The French Laundry in California, is helping to spread the word about a new low-calorie, eco-friendly sugar substitute called Supplant. 

Keller partnered with the manufacturers of the fake sweetener, The Supplant Company, last month to launch their first direct-to-consumer offering — a set of premium milk and dark chocolate bars, according to a press release from the company. 

“Supplant allows us to make chocolate bars that are just as delicious as the chocolate we make at The French Laundry, but with the added benefits of improved human and environmental health,” Keller said in a statement.

In addition, Keller is opting to use the newly launched artificial sweetener in some of his dishes at Per Se that traditionally call for large helpings of sugar, such as ketchup and baked beans, according to Fast Company.

The sweetener is made from fibers extracted from the straw of grains like wheat and rice or from corn husks, which are then ground up into a pulp. Once the pulp has been made, enzymes are added to break down the fiber sugar molecules from long and complex chains to shorter ones. 

Supplant tastes like traditional cane sugar but with half the calories and a lower glycemic response, according to The Supplant Company’s website.

The new sugar substitute is also prebiotic, meaning it promotes the growth of good bacteria in the gut, according to a press release from the company. 

Supplant sugars could be revolutionary in terms of sustainability, the company claims, since stalks, husks and hulls of many plants are burned to make room for new crops resulting in air pollution and greenhouse gas emissions, according to Green Matters.

Also, traditional cane sugar manufacturing requires a huge amount of water. According to the World Wide Fund for Nature, sugar mills create wastewater and emit air pollutants like flue gases, soot, ash and ammonia.

----------


## Takeovers

> Storage and consequent logistics is the main roadblock IMO


Everything that can be done with electricity, even when stored in batteries, like cars, is done better electric, because of energy efficiency. Producing hydrogen from electricity and then burning it may have 30% efficiency, with 90% for battery electric.

Hydrogen as raw material for chemical processes might be better. Maybe for planes as well.

----------


## S Landreth

Why giant turbines are pushing the limits of possibility

Next year, Danish wind turbine manufacturer Vestas will put up a gargantuan prototype - a 15-megawatt (MW) wind turbine that will be powerful enough to provide electricity to roughly 13,000 British homes.

It will be the biggest such turbine in the world, though potentially not for long. Wind turbines just keep getting bigger - and it's happening faster than almost anybody predicted.

Chinese firm, MingYang, recently announced plans for an even more powerful device clocking in at 16MW, for example. Just four years ago, the maximum capacity of an offshore turbine was 8MW.

"It's happening quicker than we would wish, in a sense," says Aurélie Nasse, head of offshore product market strategy at Vestas. The firm is one of a handful that have led the development of super-sized turbines - but headaches associated with building ever larger machines are beginning to emerge.

"We need to make sure it's a sustainable race for everyone in the industry," says Ms Nasse, as she points out the need for larger harbours, and the necessary equipment and installation vessels required to bring today's huge turbine components offshore.

Then there's the hefty investments required to get to that point. "If you look at the financial results of the [manufacturers], basically none of us make money anymore," explains Ms Nasse. "That's a big risk."

Yet the wind industry's willingness to push limits is one of its greatest strengths, she adds. A double-edged sword, or turbine blade, if you will. And there are few signs that the race to 20MW turbines and beyond is about to slow down.

"It's just astonishing," says Guy Dorrell, a spokesman for Siemens Gamesa, referring to the fact that a single offshore wind farm can now power a million homes. By the end of this year, his firm plans to install an onshore prototype of a 14MW offshore turbine that can be boosted to supply 15MW.

"We've worked out that a single turn of a 14MW turbine would power a Tesla Model 3 for 352km (218 miles)," he says. Besides heightened power output, one of the advantages of bigger turbines is that they are more efficient in terms of installation time and cost - clearly, you only need one base structure and set of cables for a 14MW turbine versus two for a pair of 7MW machines.

The UK currently has about 10.5 gigawatts (GW) of offshore wind capacity and this is set to quadruple by 2030. But that still isn't enough to deliver net-zero electricity by 2035, according to researchers at Imperial College, London.

Whatever happens next the demand is there and you can bet that bigger turbines will become more commonplace, says Christoph Zipf, a spokesman for Wind Europe, an industry body.

Twenty years from now, 15MW turbines will be viewed as "average", he predicts.

It may happen even sooner than that. The UK's newest offshore wind projects, planned for Dogger Bank in the middle of the North Sea, are already set to use 13 and 14MW turbines.

But surely there are limits to how large these structures can get? They are already mind-boggling. Each blade on Vestas' 15MW turbine is 115.5m (379ft) long - nearly as long as London's Centre Point tower is high. The turbine itself has a rotor diameter of 236m (London's tallest building, The Shard, is 310m tall).

"There has to be a physical limit although nobody has yet put a number on that," says Simon Hogg, at Durham University. Prof Hogg holds the Ørsted chair at the university, which is funded by energy firm Ørsted.

Instead, it's the practicalities of putting these machines in place and maintaining them that might first become problematic.

Prof Deborah Greaves at Plymouth University says of super-sized offshore turbines, "There are still open questions around the cumulative environmental impact and the capacity of the marine environment."

Wind turbines do have some negative effects on wildlife but the extent of this, at scale, is difficult to measure. Plus, very large wind farms at sea must be sited carefully to avoid conflict with shipping lanes.

Prof Hogg adds that the cost of maintaining hundreds of very large turbines, miles offshore could go up over time. "Something like that, may be the defining driver as to how big offshore wind turbines can actually get," he says.

Then there are the technical niggles. The really big turbines tend to be positioned far away from land but that means the electricity they generate must travel huge distances.

When transmitted using alternating current (AC), some power ends up getting lost. Converting to direct current (DC) is much more efficient but using DC at very large scales requires significant advances in engineering, says Prof Hogg.

Plus, the tip of a very long turbine blade travels faster than the tip on shorter blades rotating at the same rate - given it has a longer distance to cover in the same amount of time.

However, current turbine designs have a maximum speed for the blade tip of around 90m/s, or 324km/h (201mph), says Prof Hogg, which has a "big effect on the overall aerodynamics of the blade."

He adds that blades are also twisted slightly near the tip to ensure good performance, although there is a limit on how much they can be twisted. That means there is a limit on a blade's size and speed of rotation.

In short, while building a wind turbine significantly bigger than today's giants may be possible from a manufacturing standpoint, it could be the practicalities and costs of installing, maintaining and operating them that really challenge their seemingly unstoppable growth in the future.

As Ms Nasse says, "We need to be a little careful of the pace."





*Extra…..*

Longannet power station chimney blown up



The 600ft chimney at the former Longannet power station has been demolished in an explosion.

The Fife site produced Scotland's last coal-fired energy until it ceased operation in 2016.

The chimney was the largest free-standing structure in Scotland and was a local landmark for generations.

First Minister Nicola Sturgeon pushed the button to ignite 700kg of explosives, bringing down the chimney stack.

Ms Sturgeon said: "Today's event is a symbolic reminder that we have ended coal-fired power generation in Scotland, as we work in a fair and just way towards becoming a net-zero nation by 2045.

"Our goal is to generate 50% of overall energy consumption from renewable sources by 2030, and Scotland's energy sector is well placed to deliver on the key investments in renewables, hydrogen and energy storage required to achieve this.

"Growth in these sectors over the next decade will be transformative for Scotland, delivering further good, green jobs, strengthened energy security, and benefits for local communities as we decarbonise industry and society to mitigate the worst effects of climate change, in a way that leaves no-one behind."

Longannet began generation in 1970 and Scottish Power said it was the largest coal-fired power station in Europe when first built, remaining the largest in Scotland until it closed on 31 March 2016.

At the height of operations, it burned coal from around the world including from as far away as Russia and Colombia, as well as from Scottish open-cast mines.

Typically, it consumed four million tonnes of coal per year and at full production could make enough electricity to power two million homes.


 
_____

Provisional figures indicate that in 2020, the equivalent of 97.4% of Scotland’s gross electricity consumption was from renewable sources, falling just short of the 100% by 2020 renewable electricity target. This uses an estimate of gross consumption. The final figure will be available in December 2021.: https://www.gov.scot/binaries/conten...cs+Q4+2020.pdf

----------


## S Landreth

New startup sounds interesting for a short-term solution.


Carbon Capture For Semi-Trucks

The device captures at least 80% of a semi-truck’s carbon emissions directly from the tailpipe.

 
This device captures the carbon from trucks as they drive

It’s turning out to be difficult to electrify semi-trucks that regularly travel thousands of miles carrying freight. Manufacturers such as Volvo and Peterbilt have begun to produce electric models—and Tesla’s twice-delayed semi may come out later this year—but it isn’t yet clear how quickly they’ll be adopted. In the meantime, in the U.S. alone, there are around 2 million such trucks on the road. A Detroit-based startup called Remora designed a different solution for them: a device that can capture carbon emissions directly from each tailpipe.

While other carbon-capture equipment is designed to collect pollution from power plants or even pull CO2 directly from the air, the new technology is the first to focus on mobile carbon capture.

The device can be retrofitted onto an existing truck between the truck and the trailer, and it connects to the tailpipe. Exhaust flows through a “molecular sieve,” a material with tiny pores that can capture at least 80% of the carbon dioxide the truck spews out. It can also capture carbon monoxide and nitrogen oxide, pollutants that are harmful to health. “The other molecules in the exhaust that are harmless, like oxygen, just pass through and head into the atmosphere,” says CEO Paul Gross. (Cofounder Christina Reynolds developed the technology as a PhD student; Gross later came across the research while studying at Yale, reached out to Reynolds, and convinced her to leave a job at the EPA to launch the startup.)

*Remora: Mobile Carbon Capture*







> Hydrogen seems to be the answer to so many questions and is decades-old . . . so, why is it taking so long?


A test…..


Caterpillar, BNSF Railway and Chevron pursue hydrogen-powered locomotive system

The lightest element on the periodic table could soon be used to power the heaviest of engines.

*What’s happening:* Caterpillar, BNSF Railway and Chevron on Tuesday announced a plan to develop a hydrogen-powered locomotive system.


United Airlines on Monday secured the right to buy up to 100 hydrogen engines for its aircraft.

*Why it matters:* Transportation represents the largest share of U.S. greenhouse gas emissions, which contribute to climate change.

*Yes, but:* Producing hydrogen isn't always environmentally friendly, as fossil fuels are often used to make it.

*Details:* Caterpillar’s Progress Rail will develop a hydrogen rail system, Chevron will deliver the fueling setup, and BNSF will demonstrate the technology once it's ready.


United invested in ZeroAvia's hydrogen-electric jet engine, which the airline said, “could be retrofit to existing United Express aircraft as early as 2028.”
*Extra……*


Cambo oil field development off Shetland to be paused

The firm behind the controversial Cambo oil field off Shetland is "pausing" the project, BBC Scotland has learned.

Siccar Point Energy's decision comes a week after Shell pulled out of the North Atlantic development.

Forty-four contractors - 29 in Aberdeen and 15 in Singapore - are set to lose their jobs. Its 37 permanent staff are not affected.

The firm said Shell's announcement meant the project could not progress on the "originally planned timescale".

Chief executive officer Jonathan Roger said: "We are pausing the development while we evaluate next steps."

"We continue to believe Cambo is a robust project that can play an important part of the UK's energy security, providing homegrown energy supply and reducing carbon intensive imports, whilst supporting a just transition," he added.

The move has been welcomed by climate change campaigners who have long been critical of the project.

Greenpeace called on the UK and Scottish governments to end support for new oil and gas infrastructure.: https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-59608521

----------


## S Landreth

Biden administration advances two large-scale solar projects in California

The Biden administration announced on Tuesday the approval of two major solar projects on public lands in California as part of a broader push to promote onshore renewable energy production.

The two projects — together with a third whose approval is almost complete — will collectively generate about 1,000 megawatts of power and are the first projects to be authorized by the Bureau of Land Management (BLM) under the Desert Renewable Energy Conservation Plan in California’s desert regions, according to the Interior Department.

“The efficient deployment of renewable energy projects will create good-paying jobs and are crucial in achieving the Biden-Harris administration’s goal of a carbon pollution-free power sector by 2035," BLM Director Tracy Stone-Manning said in a statement.

“As the Interior Department continues to lead the Biden-Harris administration’s all-of-government approach toward its ambitious renewable energy goals, we know that onshore solar projects like those being advanced today will help communities across the country be part of the climate solution while creating good-paying union jobs,” Interior Secretary Deb Haaland said in a statement.

The Arica and Victory Pass projects, which received BLM approval on Tuesday, will be able to power about 132,000 homes — generating a total of up to 465 megawatts of electricity with up to 400 megawatts of battery storage, according to the Interior Department. Together, Arica and Victory Pass will lead to an infrastructure investment of $689 million and $5.9 million in annual operational economic benefit.

The third project, a 500-megawatt photovoltaic solar project called Oberon, is expected to receive BLM approval in the coming days, the Interior Department said. Oberon would sit on 2,700 acres of public lands and could generate up to 500 megawatts of renewable energy and power almost 142,000 homes.


US states back 3.2GW offshore wind quartet

Two US states have awarded backing to four offshore wind farms totalling 3200MW after confirming the winners of two separate solicitations.

Both Massachusetts and Maryland each dished out support for 1.6GW apiece on Friday.

Avangrid Renewables was the largest single winner of all four projects, securing backing for its 1232MW Commonwealth Wind project off Massachusetts.

Commonwealth Wind includes two initiatives that convert former coal-fired power plant sites into clean energy centres including the creation of the state’s first offshore wind manufacturing facility at Brayton Point in Somerset and the establishment of a second offshore wind port in Salem Harbour.

“Commonwealth Wind is part of Avangrid’s vision to build a clean energy economy through community investment and reimagination. This strategic project will diversify the energy workforce with good paying jobs while providing cost-effective, renewable energy,” said chief executive Dennis Arriola.

“The energy transition requires real commitment, expertise and vision and we thank the Baker Administration and the people of Massachusetts for their continued support as we work together to make this collective dream a reality.”

Mayflower Wind secured backing for a 400MW project from the state, bringing its total contracted capacity in the area to 1.2GW.

The win is accompanied by an economic development package that includes commitments to spend up to $42.3 million, including $27 million over 10 years to the SouthCoast Community Foundation.

“Mayflower Wind is looking forward to delivering low-cost renewable energy to residents and businesses throughout Massachusetts,” said Michael Brown, CEO of Mayflower Wind. “And we are committed to investing in our local communities and being an engine for economic and workforce development.”

Maryland meanwhile awarded more than 1.6GW of capacity.

US Wind secured backing for its 808.5MW Momentum Wind project at a levelised price of $54.17 per megawatt-hour for a term of 20 years

Orsted won with its 864MW Skipjack 2 at a levelized price of $71.61/MWh, also for 20 years.

The projects are both expected to be operational before the end of 2026, but are also subject to review by the U.S. Department of the Interior‘s Bureau of Ocean Energy Management

As part of the winning bids, the developers committed to invest new monopile, tower, and array cable facilities, along with other economic benefits. 


UK launches largest ever ‘contracts for difference’ renewables auction

The UK Government has launched its largest ever “Contracts for Difference” renewable energy auction, with £285million per year up for grabs.

Now in its fourth round, the support scheme will annually provide £200million to offshore wind, £24m to floating offshore wind, £20million for tidal, and it will also provide support for onshore wind and solar.

Targeting 12 gigawatts (GW) of new projects, the fourth round of the contracts for difference (CfD) scheme is seeking more capacity than the three previous rounds combined, enough power for eight million homes.

The round will close to applications on January 14, 2022, with final results expected to be announced in spring-summer.

Business and energy secretary Kwasi Kwarteng said: “Our biggest ever renewables auction opening today will solidify the UK’s role as a world-leader in renewable electricity, while backing new, future-proof industries across the country to create new jobs.

“By generating more renewable energy in the UK, we can ensure greater energy independence by moving away from volatile global fossil fuel prices, all while driving down the cost of new energy.”

Awards are made through a series of competitive auctions, with the lowest price bids within each pot being successful.

Contracts for Difference comprises 15-year private law contracts between electricity generators and the Low Carbon Contracts Company (LCCC), a government-owned company that manages CfDs at arm’s length from government.

Toyota investing billions to electrify its fleet

Japanese automaker Toyota is making big investments to produce a fleet of new electric vehicles over the next decade.

The world’s largest carmaker on Tuesday announced plans to invest some $70 billion in electrified vehicles, including hybrids, plug-in hybrids and all-electric vehicles.

Part of the investment includes $35 billion to build a full lineup of 30 battery-powered electric vehicle models across the Toyota and luxury Lexus brands by 2030. Toyota plans to have electric vehicles make up 100 percent of Lexus sales in Europe, North America and China by 2030, and worldwide by 2035.

Toyota expects global sales of electric vehicles to reach 3.5 million vehicles annually by 2030.

During a news conference, Toyota CEO Akio Toyoda said the company was pursuing an electrification strategy that includes hybrids and hydrogen-powered vehicles.

“In this diversified and uncharted era, it is important to flexibly change the type and quantity of products produced while keeping an eye on market trends,” Toyota said. “We believe that quickly adapting to changes in the future is more important than trying to predict the future, which is uncertain. That is why we want to keep options available for our customers until the right path is clear” Toyoda said.

The announcement comes as major automakers have already started making big investments to transition from traditional combustion engines to all-electric vehicles, including General Motors which aims to phase out gasoline and diesel powered passenger cars and SUVs by 2035.

----------


## OhOh

> electrified vehicles, including hybrids, plug-in hybrids and all-electric vehicles.


Bang goes the ISIS and rural Thai/Asian 4WD pickup markets.

----------


## S Landreth

Vestas wins 25 MW order in Italy


RWE Renewables Italia S.r.l. has placed a 25 MW order for the Selinus wind farm to be located in Partanna and Castelvetrano, Sicily, Italy. The contract includes the supply and installation of six V136-4.2 MW wind turbines.

“We look forward to collaborating with Vestas in Sicily. Once the turbines of our 17th onshore wind farm have been commissioned, they will generate enough green electricity to cover the annual needs of more than 22,000 Italian households,” said Paolo Raia, Country Chair RWE Renewables Italia.

“We are proud to partner with RWE, a key company for the global expansion of renewable energy. The order showcases how the versatility of Vestas’ 4MW platform continues to optimise our customers’ business case and help them win projects in the Italian auctions”, says Vestas Head of Italy, Francesco Amati.

With this wind farm, the company adds more than 1.5 GW of contracts derived from auctions in Italy, where it has installed over 4.6 GW since 1991, accounting for over 40 percent market share.

Turbine delivery is planned for the third quarter of 2022, whilst commissioning is expected for the fourth quarter of 2022.

Electric school bus charging hub could provide ‘blueprint’ for grid support

By connecting the batteries of parked electric school buses to the grid, a first-of-its-kind electric school bus charging hub aims to provide enough backup power to support up to 10,000 homes.

Nuvve plans to build a hub with 200, fast-charging stations at Blue Bird Corporation's delivery facility in Fort Valley, Georgia. When parked, multiple buses can serve as a virtual power plant to create capacity of up to 25 MW, the company said.

  
“This (vehicle-to-grid) hub will serve as a blueprint for large-scale school bus fleet deployments across the country,” said Gregory Poilasne, chairman and CEO of Nuvve. “In order to meet climate challenges, we must introduce electric vehicles to the grid in a smart, integrated way and our intelligent energy platform allows us to do that by transforming these vehicles into energy storage assets. We are grateful for electrification partners like Blue Bird who see the benefits V2G can provide to fleet owners and communities.”




*Because…………*


Kentucky to Build State's Largest Solar Project on Former Coal Mine

The renewable energy firm, Savion, is building a 200-megawatt solar installation on a former coal mine on the border of Kentucky and West Virginia. When completed, it will be the largest solar project in Kentucky.

The Martin County Solar Project will stretch across 1,200 acres of the Martiki coal mine, an abandoned mountain-top strip mine. When completed, it will generate enough electricity to power more than 33,000 homes.

Construction will kick off next year, and the solar array will go online by early 2024. Most of the workers on the project are expected to be former coal miners, PV Magazine reported.

“This country owes a tremendous debt to the people and communities that powered the industrial development of America for a century: our miners and coal communities,” said Adam Edelen, founder and CEO of Edelen Renewables, a partner in the project. “The Martin County coal-to-solar project is an effort to bring the opportunities of a newer, greener economy to the coalfields.”

In 2017, the Kentucky Coal Mining Museum made national news when it decided to cut its power bill by installing rooftop solar panels. Now, solar is taking off in the state. While Kentucky has just 68 megawatts of solar power installed currently, more than 800 megawatts are in the pipeline.

----------


## S Landreth

Pattern Energy Completes Construction of Largest Single-Phase Renewable Energy Project in U.S. History

ALBUQUERQUE, N.M., Jan. 6, 2022 /PRNewswire/ -- Pattern Energy Group LP (Pattern Energy) announced it has completed construction and begun commercial operation of its suite of Western Spirit Wind power projects. Western Spirit Wind is comprised of four wind power facilities totaling more than 1,050 megawatts (MW) located in Guadalupe, Lincoln, and Torrance Counties in central New Mexico.
 
 
U.S. Senator Martin Heinrich (D) said, "The largest renewable energy project in American history is now up and running  right here in New Mexico. Western Spirit encompasses four new utility-scale wind sites that connect rural communities in central New Mexico to local customers and other major energy markets beyond our state's borders. This project literally changed the map of our state's energy landscape, allowing New Mexico to help power our nation with clean electrons."

"Western Spirit Wind is a groundbreaking megaproject that demonstrates large-scale renewables can be developed and built in the United States," said Mike Garland, CEO of Pattern Energy. "These projects create significant job opportunities and local economic investments. Western Spirit brought over 1,100 construction jobs to New Mexico, generated local spending, tax revenue and landowner payments in a remote area of New Mexico, and is now delivering *enough renewable energy to meet the electricity needs of more than 900,000 Americans*. The collaboration of our teams of workers around the state shows what can be achieved  building the largest single-phase wind project in U.S. history in less than one year  a truly remarkable achievement. This is just the beginning for New Mexico  Pattern Energy has committed to $6 billion in upcoming wind energy and related infrastructure projects in the state over the next decade. Together, we are building a cleaner and more sustainable future in New Mexico."

The four wind power facilities that comprise Western Spirit Wind utilize a total of 377 GE wind turbines ranging from 2.3 to 2.8 MW in size. The GE turbines utilize various tower heights to optimize the wind capture at each facility.

India -Cabinet Clears Rs 12,000 Crore Green Energy Corridor

The union cabinet has approved the second phase of the green energy corridor of the intra-state transmission system. It will entail a cost of ₹ 12,000 crore.

Under the scheme, around 10,750 circuit kilometres of transmission lines and around 27,500 mega volt amperes transformation capacity of sub-stations will be added, official sources said.

In all, it will achieve grid integration and power evacuation of around 20 gega watts (GW) of renewable energy in seven states.

Minister for information and broadcasting Anurag Thakur told media persons after the cabinet meeting that the second phase will be implemented between 2021-22 and 2025-26.

The central assistance to the project is 33 per cent of the total investment, the minister said, adding that 80 per cent of the phase one work has been completed.

The seven states where grid integration will be achieved, include Tamil Nadu, Gujarat, Kerala, Karnataka, Uttar Pradesh, Rajasthan and Himachal Pradesh.

The scheme is a crucial component of India's plans to generate 500 GW of renewable energy by 2030. German state-owned investment and development bank group KfW will provide the loans for the scheme. It is the world's largest national development bank.


World's largest coal port to be completely powered with clean energy

The worlds largest coal plant located in Australia declared it would be powered completely by renewable energy, part of a larger plan to decarbonize its business by 2040.

The Port of Newcastle powers Australias national electricity market while executing trades worth billions of dollars every year. The ports coal power generation has been falling, however, reaching its lowest level in the final three months of 2021, according to The Guardian. However, over the past few years the port has been making changes to decarbonize its business by 2040 and increase the non-coal portion of its business to 50 percent by 2030.

Craig Carmody, CEO of Port of Newcastle, said his ports title as the largest coal port in the world isnt as wonderful as it used to be, and that a change was necessary to maintain some control over the business future.

We get 84 cents a ton (1,000 kilograms) for coal shipped through our port. We get between $6 and $8 for every other product. You can see where Id rather have my money, said Carmody to The Guardian. 

Renewable energy use is growing in Australia, with 2021 data showing a 24 percent increase in renewables, up from 21 percent in 2020. Overall energy use also fell by just less than 3 percent in 2019-2020.

In moving towards a carbon neutral operation, the Port of Newcastle has already converted 97 percent of its vehicles to electric and has secured a 100 percent renewable energy contract for 90 percent of its own electricity usage.

However, the port still exports an average of 165 metric tonnes of coal a year, with coal accounting for more than half of Australias energy exports. According to the Australian government, the countrys coal exports are worth more than $40 billion.

The country also has a poor track record when it comes to climate change policy, with Australian Prime Minister Scott Morrison saying during the CO26 global climate summit last year that the coal industry will be working in Australia for, decades to come, according to CNBC.

Thats evident in government data, which also found that in 2021 coal remained the largest source of electricity generation, accounting for more than half of Australias electricity generation mix.

Balance is the key. The energy system is changing at an unprecedented pace, which is why we need to get the energy balance right to ensure Australian households and businesses can continue to access the power they need to grow and prosper, said Angus Taylor, Australias minister for energy and emission reduction.

*In other news.*


Germany to pull the plug on 3 of its last 6 nuclear power plants

Germany will pull the plug on three of its last six nuclear power stations on Friday, another step towards completing its withdrawal from nuclear power as it turns its focus to renewables.

The government decided to speed up its phasing out of nuclear power following Japan's Fukushima reactor meltdown in 2011 when an earthquake and tsunami destroyed the coastal plant in the world's worst nuclear disaster since Chernobyl 25 years earlier.

The reactors of Brokdorf, Grohnde and Gundremmingen C, run by utilities E.ON and RWE, will be shut down on Friday after three-and-a-half decades in operation.

The last three nuclear power plants  Isar 2, Emsland and Neckarwestheim II  will be turned off by the end of 2022.

Download the NBC News app for breaking news and politics

The phase-out of an energy deemed clean and cheap by some is an irreversible step for Europe's biggest economy, facing ambitious climate targets and rising power prices.

"For the energy industry in Germany, the nuclear phase-out is final," said Kerstin Andreae, the head of energy industry association BDEW.

The six nuclear power plants contributed to around 12 percent of electricity production in Germany in 2021, BDEW preliminary figures showed. The share of renewable energy was almost 41 percent, with coal generating just under 28 percent and gas around 15 percent.

Germany aims to make renewables meet 80 percent of power demand by 2030 through expanding wind and solar power infrastructure.

The new government, which plans to step up climate protection efforts, stood by the nuclear power phase-out in its coalition agreement.

Economy and Climate Protection Minister Robert Habeck on Wednesday said he did not see the anti-nuclear consensus weakening in Germany.

Environmental groups welcomed the move but warned that 2022 was not the real end of the nuclear era in Germany.

"We have to say that there will still be uranium enrichment plants in Germany, like the one in Gronau," Arne Fellermann, a manager at the BUND environmental group, told Reuters.

"There is also a research reactor in Garching that still works with weapons-grade uranium," Fellermann added.

Asked about possible job losses, Gundremmingen mayor Tobias Buehler said the plant's employees would be busy with dismantling the reactor after the shutdown.

"And this period of dismantling will certainly take another one or two decades," Buehler said.

Total costs for the dismantling are estimated by E.ON at 1.1 billion euros ($1.25 billion) per plant. In 2020, E.ON made provisions of 9.4 billion euros for the nuclear post-operational phase, including dismantling the facility, packaging and cleaning up the radioactive waste.

The dismantling is expected to be completed by 2040.


Germany calls nuclear power 'dangerous' after EU proposal to classify it as renewable

The German government on Monday said it will reject a European Union plan classifying some forms of nuclear energy as renewable, calling the technology dangerous.

The EU announced the proposal Sunday, saying the European Commission considers there is a role for natural gas and nuclear as a means to facilitate the transition towards a predominantly renewable-based future.

[T]his would mean classifying these energy sources under clear and tight conditions (for example, gas must come from renewable sources or have low emissions by 2035), in particular as they contribute to the transition to climate neutrality, the commission added.

On Monday, however, German government spokesperson Steffen Hebestreit told reporters [w]e consider nuclear technology to be dangerous and said the government expressly rejects designating it as a renewable, according to The Associated Press.

Germany has repeatedly emphasized that nuclear energy can only be considered a renewable power source if there is a plan to dispose of nuclear waste, according to The New York Times.

Hebestreits comments echo those of German Vice Chancellor Robert Habeck, who also serves as climate and economic minister. In a statement to the German news agency dpa, Habeck said we can't foresee an approval for the new proposals from the EU Commission.

Habeck went on to decry the proposed classification as greenwashing, or misrepresenting environmentally destructive practices as beneficial.

The designation, he said, obscures the long-term effects on people and the environment [and] the highly radioactive nuclear waste will pollute us for centuries.

----------


## S Landreth

Renewable energy production supplied 59 percent of electricity consumption in Portugal in 2021

According to REN - Redes Energéticas Nacionais, of the 59 percent of electricity consumption supplied by energy production from renewable sources last year, 26 percent corresponds to wind energy, 27 percent to hydroelectric, 7 percent to biomass and 3.5 percent to photovoltaic.

In the case of photovoltaic solar energy, although it continued to be the least significant among renewables, REN highlighted its strong growth (37 percent) compared to the previous year.

As for the 31 percent of electricity consumption supplied by non-renewable energy production in 2021, 29 percent refers to coal, with the last plant closed at the end of November (Pego, in Abrantes) representing less than 2 percent.

The remaining 10 percent corresponds to imports.

*Looking ahead.*


Bill McKibben - If we switched to renewable energy, the number of ships crossing the ocean would fall almost in half.
Because they're just carrying coal and oil and gas https://twitter.com/billmckibben/sta...97220248829955

The happiest number I've heard in ages

40%

Doing the right thing makes other right things happen

Almost half of what we move around the seas is not finished products (cars) nor even the raw materials to make them (steel), but simply the stuff that we burn to power those transformations, and to keep ourselves warmed, cooled, and lit. Which is great news. Because it means that if and when we make the transition to solar power and windpower, we will not just stop pouring carbon into the atmosphere, and not just save money—we will also reduce the number of ships sailing back and forth by almost half. So if you’re worried about almost anything at all that’s going wrong on the high seas—piracy, say, or the hideous sonic effects of all those ships on whales—then you can cut that in half as well.

Here’s what people don’t always get about fossil fuel: it’s utterly wasteful. You burn it, and then you have to go get some more and burn it again, ad infinitum. That’s why Exxon likes the business model so much; you need to buy more every month. Renewable energy is different: yes, you have to mine some lithium and cobalt to build your solar panel or your wind turbine or your battery, and yes we have to make sure we do that as humanely and with as much environmental rigor as we can—but once you’ve built that panel and shipped it off across the ocean to wherever it’s needed, that’s it: For a quarter century it stands there, and the sun delivers the energy simply by rising across the horizon. It dramatically dematerializes the world.

For those that don’t Mr. McKibben: 350.org


KFC® AND BEYOND MEAT® DEBUT MUCH-ANTICIPATED BEYOND FRIED CHICKEN NATIONWIDE BEGINNING JANUARY 10


 
Kentucky Fried Chicken and Beyond Meat® are kicking off the new year with a Kentucky Fried Miracle as the highly-anticipated plant-based* Beyond Fried Chicken makes its nationwide debut. Beginning Monday, January 10, KFC restaurants across the U.S. will offer Beyond Fried Chicken for a limited time, while supplies last.**

The plant-based Beyond Fried Chicken was developed by Beyond Meat exclusively for KFC. It’s packed with delicious flavor and the juicy satisfaction that you’d expect from KFC’s iconic fried chicken but in a plant-based option that’s still finger lickin’ good.

“The mission from day one was simple – make the world-famous Kentucky Fried Chicken from plants,” said Kevin Hochman, president, KFC U.S. “And now over two years later we can say, ‘mission accomplished.’”

KFC was the first national U.S. QSR to introduce plant-based chicken when it tested its first iteration of Beyond Fried Chicken in August 2019 as a part of a limited-run test in Atlanta. The launch was an overwhelming success with the test store selling out in less than five hours. https://www.yum.com/wps/portal/yumbr...-Fried-Chicken

----------


## David48atTD

World-first hydrogen tanker arrives in Victoria to test potential for exporting fuel source to Japan



The world's first liquefied hydrogen carrier has  arrived in Victoria as part of a project to test the viability of a  hydrogen export market between Australia and Japan.

*Key points:*
The world's first hydrogen tanker arrived in Victoria yesterdayIt will transport hydrogen produced in the Latrobe Valley coal region to JapanEnvironmental groups want to see Australia embrace hydrogen produced with renewables 

The  carrier, the Suiso Frontier, docked at the Port of Hastings, east of  Melbourne, yesterday and will transport hydrogen produced as part of the  Hydrogen Energy Supply Chain (HESC) project back to Japan.

The  HESC pilot project is testing whether it is possible to create hydrogen  using coal mined at the Loy Yang brown coal mine in the Latrobe Valley  and transport it to Japan for consumption.

More HERE

----------


## Bonecollector

My ass after a Brick Lane feed.

----------


## S Landreth

ONE Powers Tesla EV *752 Miles* on Single Charge


 
Our Next Energy (ONE) Battery Powers Electric Vehicle 752 Miles Without Charging

Our Next Energy, Inc. (ONE), a Michigan battery technology company, has demonstrated a proof-of-concept battery that powered an electric vehicle 752 miles without recharging. The vehicle completed a road test across Michigan in late December with an average speed of 55 mph. The results were validated by a third party using a vehicle dynamometer where the test vehicle, a Tesla Model S retrofitted with an experimental battery, achieved 882 miles at 55 mph.

We want to accelerate the adoption of electric vehicles by eliminating range anxiety, which holds back most consumers today, said Mujeeb Ijaz, Founder and CEO of ONE. We are now focused on evolving this proof-of-concept battery into a new product called GeminiTM, which will enable long distance trips on a single charge while improving cost and safety using sustainable materials.

Today's electric vehicles have lower adoption due to range limitations. Even the highest range electric vehicles sold today lack the surplus energy required to overcome factors such as high-speed driving, extreme weather, mountainous terrain, or towing trailers in real world conditions. These factors can lead to a loss of more than 35% of rated range, causing inconvenience and anxiety on road trips. The ONE GeminiTM battery aims to eliminate range as a barrier to electric vehicle adoption by doubling the available energy on board in the same package space, said Ijaz.

Until now, the industry approach to solving the range issue is to add more charging stations. However, relying on fast charge stations presents other obstacles, such as waiting in long lines, not recharging as fast as advertised, and being limited to a partial charge, which results in the need to stop every 150 miles.

ONE has designed its solution, the GeminiTM battery, to avoid this experience altogether by offering enough range for every consumer to make an electric vehicle their only vehicle. 752 Miles Range | ONE


Whitmer releases plan to make Michigan carbon neutral by 2050

The administration of Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer (D) on Wednesday released a draft plan that will more aggressively push the state toward carbon neutrality by 2050.

The Michigan Department of Environment, Great Lakes and Energy (EGLE) announced the draft and a public comment period on the plan until Feb. 14 in a release posted on the department's website.

In the draft, the department says the goal is to meet a 28-percent reduction of greenhouse gas emissions by 2025, a 52-percent reduction by 2030 and carbon neutrality by 2050. To do so, the state plans on putting more electric vehicles on roads, phasing out coal-powered electricity and aggressively supporting clean, renewable energy.

EGLE Director Liesl Clark called the draft plan "a uniquely Michigan plan designed to chart a path toward a safer, healthier and more economically vibrant Michigan that aggressively slashes greenhouse gas emissions fueling climate change."

"We look forward to the upcoming robust discussions that will create a final plan that protects Michiganders and at the same time positions the state to take advantage of new technologies, economic trends, visionary ventures and the jobs they create," she said in a statement. "Being left behind in the next economy is not an option."

BIPV panels cover an entire building in Taiwan

Dutch architectural firm MVRDV has designed and deployed a building-integrated photovoltaic (BIPV) system on a building owned by Taiwans state-owned power utility Taipower.

 
We cladded the entire façade with photovoltaics, maximising the energy gains to make it not only self-sustainable, for its own usage, but also allowing the building to become a tool of energy production, exporting electricity to the rest of the grid, said MVRDV founding partner Winy Maas.

The Sun Rock building is located at the Changhua Coastal Industrial Park, near Taichung, and its primary purpose is for the storage and maintenance of sustainable energy equipment. The site for Taipowers new facility receives a significant amount of solar exposure throughout the year, and so the rounded shape of Sun Rock is designed to maximise how much of that sunlight can be harnessed for energy, MVRDV said in a statement.

According to the company, the solar array is exposed to higher radiation on the southern side during the middle of the day, while electricity generation is maximised by the northern side in the mornings and evenings.

The BIPV system was built with a series of pleats that support photovoltaic panels and the modules mixed in with windows, where required, on their upper surface.

The angle of these pleats is adjusted on all parts of the façade to maximise the energy-generating potential of the solar panels, MVRDV explained. As a result of these measures, the building can support at least 4,000 square meters of PV panels that would generate almost 1 million kilowatt-hours of clean energy per year. https://www.pv-magazine-australia.co...ing-in-taiwan/

----------


## S Landreth

We are pleased to announce that our all-electric ‘Spirit of Innovation’ aircraft is officially the world’s fastest all-electric aircraft, having set two new world records which have now been independently confirmed.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Keep your friends close and your enemies closer.


Keep serving meatloaf like this and you wont have any friends LOL

----------


## malmomike77

> The HESC pilot project is testing whether it is possible to create hydrogen using coal mined at the Loy Yang brown coal mine in the Latrobe Valley and transport it to Japan for consumption.


Aussies looking for another use of their coal?, they really aren't getting the "move away from fossil fuels" thing following their debacle at COP26 - they are becoming a joke

----------


## S Landreth

GM to spend nearly $7B on EV, battery plants in Michigan

General Motors is making the largest investment in company history in its home state of Michigan, announcing plans to spend nearly $7 billion to convert a factory to make electric pickup trucks and to build a new battery cell plant.

The moves, announced Tuesday in the state capital of Lansing, will create up to 4,000 jobs and keep another 1,000 already employed at an underutilized assembly plant north of Detroit.

The automaker plans to spend up to $4 billion converting and expanding its Orion Township assembly factory to make electric pickups and $1.5 billion to $2.5 billion building a third U.S. battery cell plant with a joint-venture partner in Lansing.

GM CEO Mary Barra said the investment would make Michigan the epicenter of the electric vehicle industry.

The states economic development board on Tuesday approved $824 million in incentives and assistance for Detroit-based GM. The package was unveiled and authorized by the Michigan Strategic Fund Board. It includes a $600 million grant to GM and Ultium Cells, the venture between the carmaker and LG Energy Solution, and a $158 million tax break for Ultium. The board also approved $66.1 million to help a local electric utility and township upgrade infrastructure at the battery factory site.

Both factories are scheduled to start producing in about two years, as GM rolls the dice on whether Americans will be willing to convert from internal combustion engines to battery power.

The Orion plant will join GMs Factory Zero facility in Detroit in building new electric Chevrolet Silverados and GMC Sierra pickups. When both plants are making trucks on three shifts, GM will have the ability to build 600,000 electric pickup trucks per year, Barra said.

Already the company is getting great interest in the trucks from consumers, she said, without giving any numbers of reservations.

The announcement is a critical win for Michigan, which lost out on Ford Motor Co.s $11 billion investment in three battery plants and a new vehicle assembly plant that went to Kentucky and Tennessee.

GM President Mark Reuss said it made sense for GM to locate the battery factory near its large manufacturing footprint in Michigan. The companys ability to quickly convert existing factories such as Orion to build solely electric vehicles is a competitive advantage over companies that need to costly build brand-new plants, he said.

Were going to take advantage of that from an assembly plant standpoint, and then were going to put the new cell plants in the proximity to supply that footprint, Reuss said.

GM says it will build four battery cell factories in North America. The Lansing announcement is its third, but Reuss said more may be needed as the transition to electric vehicles continues. The location of the fourth plant has not been announced.


GM investing $154M into New York plant, creating 230 jobs to make electric motor parts

General Motors is investing $154 million to renovate a plant in New York that will create an estimated 230 more jobs in order to produce electric motor parts.

In a statement on Friday, the company said the Western New York Lockport Components plant will begin facility renovations immediately.

The money will go toward renovating the building and providing new equipment needed to make the electric motor stator module, a key component for electric vehicles, per the statement.

The facility currently produces radiators, condensers, heater cores, evaporators, HVAC modules, oil coolers and other components needed for production of the companys trucks and SUVs.

Approximately 230 jobs will be added between 2023 and 2026 as the facility transitions into producing motor components for electric vehicles, according to the company.

GMs investment in Lockport Components reaffirms our commitment to manufacturing in Western New York and our confidence in this team. They will build a crucial module in our electric motor assembly for our future electric trucks and SUVs," Gerald Johnson, GM executive vice president of global manufacturing and sustainability, said in a statement.

"This is an excellent example of how we are bringing our workforce along on the journey to an all-electric future while we scale our EV production capacity and maintain a flow of parts for our current vehicles, he added.


Bentley will start output of first full EV in 2025

Bentley starts production of its first full-electric car in 2025 as part of a 2.5 billion pounds ($3.4 billion) investment in sustainability over the next 10 years.

The electric Bentley will be built at the automaker's factory in Crewe, England. It's a critical step in Bentley's plan to switch its entire model range to full-electric vehicles by 2030, the automaker said in a statement on Wednesday. 

Bentley did not provide details on the electric vehicle.

The investment will partly pay for a new assembly area called the Bentley Dream Factory at the Crewe plant.

In the statement, Bentley described it as "an industry-leading greenfield facility" with a low environmental impact.

"Securing production of our first BEV in Crewe is a milestone moment for Bentley, and the UK, as we plan for a long-term sustainable future in Crewe," Bentley CEO Adrian Hallmark said in the statement.

The EV is expected to be a version of a luxury EV with advanced self-driving functions being developed by Audi, which has oversight of Bentley within Volkswagen Group. Bodies-in-white would be built alongside the Audi at VW's factory in Hanover, Germany, then shipped to Crewe.

Bentley had a record year in 2021 as its global vehicle sales jumped 31 percent to 14,659, boosted by continuing high demand for the Bentayga SUV.

One fifth of Bentayga sales were plug-in hybrids, giving the brand leadership in electrification ahead of rivals such as Aston Martin and Lamborghini. Bentley said it would sell only plug-in hybrid and pure electric models by 2026.

Bentley will be beaten by UK rival Rolls-Royce, owned by BMW, to be the first ultraluxury brand to offer a pure electric vehicle. Rolls-Royce has said it will launch its first full-electric car, the Spectre coupe, in 2023, two years before Bentley.

Ferrari will launch its first full-electric car in 2025, while Lamborghini has said its first full-EV will appear by 2030. https://www.autonews.com/automakers-...t-full-ev-2025


President Biden announced during his remarks at the U.S. Conference of Mayors that his Administration is teaming up with states, cities, labor, and industry to launch the Building Performance Standards Coalition, a first-of-its-kind partnership between 33 state and local governments dedicated to delivering cleaner, healthier, and more affordable buildings. With nearly 20% of the nations building footprint in their jurisdictions, the partnership facilitates new commitments to design and implement building performance standards at the state and local level, create good-paying, union jobs, lower energy bills for consumers, keep residents and workers safe from harmful pollution, and cut emissions from the building sector. Todays announcement builds upon the Department of Energys efforts to upgrade one million homes, and makes progress toward President Bidens goal to retrofit four million buildings and two million homes during his first term. https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefing-...nce-standards/

*In other news.*


Thailand rushes to contain oil spill after undersea leak

Thailand's navy and pollution experts battled Thursday to clear up an oil spill close to pristine holiday beaches, after an undersea pipeline leaked up to 50 tonnes of crude. The kingdom's Pollution Control Department has warned that the spill in the Gulf of Thailand, about 20 kilometres (12 miles) off the coast of Rayong province, could threaten a national park in nearby Ko Samet island. https://www.thejakartapost.com/world...sea-leak-.html

----------


## David48atTD

Skip the first min

----------


## David48atTD



----------


## S Landreth

^Taking over for RPETER666?  :Smile: 

Whats Wrong with this Picture? Carbon Capture Shell Game




 
Its a short video from the usually solid Diana Olick- and I kept waiting for the punchline  OK if theyre capturing carbon, what do they do with it?

Make more fossil fuel, bubbles for Coca-Cola, and enhanced recovery of, you guessed it, more oil.

No commentary on the circular logic here makes this a fail.

----------


## malmomike77

> Make more fossil fuel, bubbles for Coca-Cola, and enhanced recovery of, you guessed it, more oil.


https://www.bgs.ac.uk/discovering-geology/climate-change/carbon-capture-and-storage/

----------


## malmomike77

Well the EU, the committee which thinks the whole world should follow their example. Its setting out its climate change example to the world. Gas is of course a green form of power, especially since ze chermans are plugged into it and sucking Putins pipe, oh and Nuclear is too and very climate friendly to appease the surrender monkeys. Fooking hypocrites.

Climate change: EU moves to label nuclear and gas as sustainable despite internal row

Nuclear and natural gas energy plants could be counted as "green energy" under controversial EU plans just unveiled.

The European Commission says it has decided that both types of energy can classify as "sustainable investment" if they meet certain targets.

But the move has divided the EU, and been fiercely opposed by some members.

Austria's chancellor responded to the news by saying "nuclear power is neither green nor sustainable".

"I cannot understand the decision of the EU," Karl Nehammer said.

He said he would back his environment minister, Leonore Gewessler, in pursuing legal action at the European Court of Justice if the plans go ahead.

"This decision is wrong," Ms Gewessler said. "The EU Commission today agreed its greenwashing programme for nuclear energy and [the fossil fuel] natural gas."

Luxembourg has also said it will join in legal action.

The EU has set itself a goal of becoming climate neutral by 2050 and the Commission argues that to get there, a great deal of private investment is needed. Its proposals are meant to guide investors.

more: https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-60229199

----------


## S Landreth

Biden admin. bets on renewable energy to revamp Puerto Rico's electric system

Puerto Rican Gov. Pedro Pierluisi is meeting with administration and agency officials in Washington on Wednesday as part of a formal agreement to revamp the U.S. territory’s outdated electric grid and move toward renewables.

Three federal agencies — the Departments of Energy, Homeland Security and Housing and Urban Development — are signing an agreement to align federal investments with local policies to start transitioning into clean energy by 2025, with the goal of achieving 100 percent renewable electricity by 2050.

The Biden administration says it's part of a commitment to ensure that $12 billion in federal aid for Puerto Rico's energy sector leads to a more resilient and sustainable grid, which is consistent with Biden's climate resilience goals, Pat Hoffman, principal deputy assistant secretary for the Office of Electricity at the Department of Energy, told NBC News.

“We recognize that there is a long way to go, given that less than 3 percent of generation in Puerto Rico comes from renewable energy,” Hoffman said.

Biden's national climate change agenda includes zeroing out federal carbon dioxide emissions by 2050 and transitioning to 100 percent clean electricity by 2030.

The $12 billion in federal funds to revamp Puerto Rico’s electric system was approved after the island was devastated by Hurricane Maria in 2017, decimating its outdated electric grid and triggering the world’s second-longest blackout.

The signing of the agreement ramps up efforts by the Department of Energy to conduct a community-driven study, known as PR100, funded by the Federal Emergency Management Agency, to evaluate pathways for Puerto Rico to achieve 100 percent renewable energy by 2050.

The Department of Energy will be using its national laboratories as well as providing technical assistance, "as we think about different scenarios to achieving this goal," Hoffman said.

The final findings of the PR100 study will be ready by 2024.

The study is modeled after the Los Angeles “100% Renewable Energy Study,” also known as LA100, which found that the city's goal of achieving 100 percent renewable electricity by 2045, or even 2035, is feasible and will provide benefits related to air quality, greenhouse gas emissions and public health if coupled with electrification of other sectors, according to the Department of Energy.


U.K. Wind Energy Hits Record, Bringing Relief to Power Costs

U.K. wind farms produced a record amount of energy on Saturday, helping to ease the country’s dependence on expensive fossil fuels in the short-term.

Wind generation rose as high as 18,431 megawatts, according to data from National Grid.

Higher wind speeds bring temporary relief to U.K. power prices. Surging natural gas prices are pushing up electricity costs which are feeding into bills for millions of households. Power for delivery on Saturday fell to 150.59 pounds ($201.81) per megawatt-hour, the lowest level since Jan. 3 on the N2EX exchange. The price for power on Sunday, when the wind is set to be lower, jumped to 193.57 pounds per megawatt-hour.

High Power Prices Mean Wind Farms Are Paying the U.K. Government

Wind power, in particular offshore, is the cornerstone of Britain’s net-zero plan, and it’s the second-biggest market in the world for the technology. The nation has plans to quadruple its capacity of wind farms at sea by the end this decade. Earlier this month Scotland awarded seabed rights for more than twice the size of the U.K.’s current capacity.

The high amount of generation Saturday wasn’t just due to strong winter winds, but also because of new offshore wind farms that started operating last year. As more projects come online, including the world’s largest offshore wind farm that’s being developed off the east coast of England, the country’s output will increase further.


Electric roadway will charge your EV while you're driving

The nation's first stretch of road to wirelessly charge electric vehicles while they're in motion will begin testing next year in Detroit.

*Why it matters: "*Electrified" roadways, which have wireless charging infrastructure under the asphalt, could keep EVs operating around the clock, with unlimited range — a big deal for transit buses, delivery vans, long-haul trucks and even future robotaxis.


In-road charging could also help pave the way for more widespread EV adoption by relieving consumers of the need to stop and plug in their cars.

*Driving the news:* Electreon Wireless, an Israeli company whose plug-free charging infrastructure is already being tested in Europe, will deploy its first U.S. pilot in Detroit's Michigan Central district, a new mobility innovation hub near downtown.


The electrified road, up to a mile long, would allow EVs to charge whether they're stopped or moving, and should be ready for testing in 2023.The state will contribute $1.9 million toward the project, which will also be supported by Ford Motor, DTE Energy and the city of Detroit.

*The big picture:* Wireless EV charging is expected to grow to $827 million worldwide by 2027, says Meticulous Research.


Most of that growth will be for "static" wireless charging systems in places like parking garages, taxi stands, and bus or truck depots.Major U.S. players include WiTricity, WAVE, Momentum Wireless Power, Mojo Mobility, HEVO and Plugless Power, per the research firm.Electreon claims leadership in the market for "dynamic" wireless charging — systems that allow vehicles to suck up juice while in motion.It has ongoing pilots in Germany, Italy and Sweden, and will soon launch a plug-free charging network for 200 public buses in Tel Aviv.

*How it works:* Wireless EV charging systems use magnetic frequency to transfer power from coils buried underground to a receiver pad attached to the car's underbelly.


An EV can pull into a designated parking place with an underground charging pad and add electricity the same way a smartphone charges wirelessly.Along an electrified road, vehicles with wireless charging capability can suck up energy as they drive, but for all other cars, it's an ordinary road.

*Between the lines:* Wireless, or inductive, charging has multiple benefits over traditional EV plugs*.*


Vehicles that charge on the go can use smaller, cheaper batteries.They also don't need to be taken out of service for charging. More uptime means more revenue for fleet owners and better customer service for transit agencies.A taxi waiting at the train station, for example, can add 10 minutes of charging without having to plug in. Buses can also top off their battery at the depot while loading passengers.And wireless charging is ideal for autonomous vehicles, which don't have a driver to plug a traditional charging cable into the car's socket.

*Yes, but:* Wireless charging can add $3,000 to $4,000 to an already pricey EV, notes Meticulous Research.


Electreon, which is working with carmakers to add receivers to their vehicles, aims to get the cost down to $1,000 or $1,500, Stefan Tongur, Electreon's vice president of business development, tells Axios.Users would likely access the feature through a monthly subscription, he noted.

*Where it stands:* President Biden is calling for 500,000 new public charging stations by the end of 2030, and Congress allocated $7.5 billion for EV charging in the $1.2 trillion infrastructure package passed last November.


"What a great time to come to the U.S. and show there’s an alternative — a smarter, faster charging system that takes us to where we need to be," says Tongur.

*Extra…….*


Elderly people living near fracking sites at higher risk of early death, study says

Not much is known about how exposure to oil and gas developments relate to mortality risks, but a new massive study tried to answer that question and found that elderly people living near certain fracking sites are at a higher risk of early death.

Researchers from Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health published a study that analyzed a cohort of about 15 million Medicare beneficiaries in all major U.S. unconventional oil and gas development (UOGD) regions from 2001 to 2015.

Data from records of more than 2.5 million oil and gas wells was collected along with each Medicare beneficiary’s ZIP code of residence and year in the cohort, and that allowed researchers to calculate an exposure rate.

Researchers found that there was evidence of a statistically significant higher mortality risk associated with people living in proximity to and downwind of unconventional oil and gas wells. 

Those who lived the closest to wells had a 2.5 percent higher mortality risk compared to those who didn’t live close to wells. The study also found that people who live downwind of UOGD wells were also at a higher risk of premature death versus those living upwind.

“Although UOGD is a major industrial activity in the U.S., very little is known about its public health impacts. Our study is the first to link mortality to UOGD-related air pollutant exposures,” said Petros Koutrakis, professor of environmental sciences and senior author of the study, in a statement.

UOGD is different than traditional drilling, as it uses a relatively new process of hydraulic fracturing that requires injecting water, sand and other chemicals under high pressure into a bedrock formation through a well. The process is used to increase oil or gas flow to a well from gas-bearing rock formations.

The process is considered more invasive as it involves longer construction periods and larger well pads, along with larger volumes of water, sand and other materials to keep hydraulic fractures open. All that leads to the use of more chemicals during the fracking process.

ECONorthwest, a consulting firm specializing in economics and planning, conducted a report for the state of Pennsylvania in 2019 and found fracking primarily affected vulnerable populations like children, the elderly and low-income populations. The group said that fracking can impact human health by reducing air quality, contaminating ground water while also creating noise pollution and safety issues.

Even more worrisome, ECONorthwest also found health effects linked to fracking including low birth weight, preterm births, infertility, asthma, respiratory diseases, cancer, liver damage, cardiovascular diseases, migraines, anxiety and more. 

Oil and gas drilling and fracking has rapidly expanded over the past decade, with Harvard researchers finding that as of 2015, more than 100,000 UOGD land-based wells were drilled using directional drilling combined with fracking. That's occurred as roughly 17.6 million U.S. residents currently live less than a mile from at least one active well. 

“Our findings suggest the importance of considering the potential health dangers of situating UOGD near or upwind of people’s homes,” said Longxiang Li, postdoctoral fellow at Harvard and lead author of the study. Elderly people living near fracking sites at higher risk of early death, study says | TheHill - https://www.nature.com/articles/s415...heguardian.com

*Just for fun……..*


Wind Turbine "Noise" - Gratiot County, MI, August 6, 2021

----------


## S Landreth

Successful experiment brings fusion energy 'huge' step closer to reality

Researchers at the UK-based Joint European Torus laboratory broke its own record this week of how much energy can be created from a sustained fusion reaction, according to the experiments findings which were published in the journal Nature. 

The experiment produced 59 megajouls of heat, or about 14kg of TNT, during a five-second-long burst of fusion which is double the amount of energy produced during the labs previous record setting experiment in 1997.  

These landmark results have taken us a huge step closer to conquering one of the biggest scientific and engineering challenges of them all, said Ian Chapman, who leads the Culham Centre for Fusion Energy (CCFE), where JET is based, in a statement. 

JET is owned by the UK Atomic Energy Authority, but its scientific operations are run by a European collaboration called EUROfusion. 

Fusion energy emits no greenhouse gases and could potentially supply the planet with a near limitless mount of sustainable energy. But so far, no experiment, including JETs, has been able to generate energy that is required to create the fusion reaction, according to researchers findings. 

But JETs most recent experiment suggests that a future experiment using the same fuel mix and technology the laboratory used, like what could be done with the ITER, a $22 billion international project in France, could have such an outcome.  


Ireland breaks its wind energy record

Stormy weather over the weekend resulted in a new all-island wind energy record for Ireland, according to analysis from national grid operator EirGrid.

Wind generation hit a record high of 4584MW on Saturday at 1.15pm, as Ireland prepared to play Wales at the Aviva stadium in Dublin.

Total demand for electricity across the island at the time was 5335MW.

The record surpassed the previous total of 4489MW set in February 2021.

A new Ireland-only record of 3603MW was established later that evening at 5.45pm, beating the previous record of 3591MW also set in February 2021.

EirGrid chief executive Mark Foley said: "For over 24 hours from Saturday morning, engineers in our control centres in Belfast and Dublin managed a power system that comprised over 70% wind power.

"This is an amazing technical achievement and is testament to the expertise of the SONI staff in Belfast and the EirGrid staff in Dublin."

Wind energy reached a peak of 96% of all-island demand for electricity on Sunday at 00.30am.

EirGrid has undertaken a major project to reshape the grid so that it can carry up to 80% of Irelands electricity from renewable sources by 2030, as set out in the Government's Climate Action Plan (2021). https://renews.biz/75576/ireland-bre...energy-record/


UK in a first awards offshore wind power a contract to help stabilise grid

Britain's National Grid ESO (NG.L) has for the first time awarded a contract to an offshore wind farm to help keep voltage levels in the power network stable, it said on Monday.

The transmission assets of the Dogger Bank C offshore wind farm will provide 200 megavolt amperes of reactive power (MVAr), which is used to maintain network stability, for a 10-year period from 2024, National Grid said.

This will help stabilise voltage on the grid in the northeast of England after the expected closure of Hartlepool nuclear power station in March 2024, it said.

"Reactive power capability is vital for managing voltage and being able to operate a zero carbon system of the future," Julian Leslie, head of networks at National Grid ESO, said in a statement.

"We're excited to see that an offshore wind farms transmission asset will deliver reactive power to support the wider network for the first time in Britain."

The Dogger Bank C wind farm off the northeast coast of England has an installed capacity of 1.2 gigawatts. https://www.reuters.com/business/ene...id-2022-02-07/


First-in-the-nation project will cover canals with solar panel canopies

A pilot project to install solar panel canopies over sections of an existing canal in Californias San Joaquin Valley is set to kick off in the fall, as researchers posit using canals for solar infrastructure can both save water and produce renewable energy. 

The Turlock Irrigation District (TID), a utility company in Turlock, Calif., is partnering with the states Department of Water Resources (DWR), Solar AquaGrid and The University of California, Merced on the project dubbed Project Nexus. 

The project involves covering several open water canal segments in Stanislaus County with solar panels to test whether the concept could result in a reduction of water evaporation, improve water quality through reduced vegetative growth and generate renewable electricity in a state aiming to decarbonize by 2030. 

The $20 million project is being funded by the state of California. Ground breaking is expected sometime in the fall and completion in 2024 at multiple locations. 

TIDs board approved piloting the first-in-the-nation solar panel over canal development on Tuesday. 

The project stemmed from a study published by the University of California, Merced and UC Santa Cruz which found covering 4,000 miles of the states water canals could cut water evaporation by as much as 82 percent and save about 63 billion gallons of water annually, about the same amount required to irrigate 50,000 acres of farmland. 


 
Researchers also showed covering the canals with solar installations could generate about sixth of the states current installed energy capacity, about half the projected new capacity needed to meet Californias goal of cutting greenhouse gas emissions by 40 percent by 2030. 

Using water canals for solar infrastructure conserves water while producing renewable electricity and avoids converting large tracts of land to solar development, Brandi McKuin, a researcher behind the study, said in a statement. 

The cooler microclimate next to the canal mitigates panel heating, which enhances PV efficiency, and shade from the panels mitigates aquatic weed growth which is a major maintenance issue, McKuin said. 

The concept, if successful and scaled up, could potentially help California reach its ambitious climate goals and provide water and energy solutions to a state that has long suffered from severe drought.

Researchers note, however, there are challenges, including the cost of solar infrastructure relative to energy output, the need to access canals for maintenance and overall and delivery of electricity to a useful load.  https://thehill.com/changing-america...er-canals-with


Biden administration seeks equity in guidance for electric vehicle charging network

A new guidance from the Biden administration as it prepares to disburse funds to states to build out an electric vehicle charging network seeks to do so with equity in mind.

The guidance document issued on Thursday says that state plans submitted to the federal government to gain access to funds for the charging network should explain how the State will deliver projects  [that] target at least 40 percent of the benefits towards disadvantaged communities.

This would put them in line with a White House Initiative called Justice40, which seeks to give at least 40 percent of the benefits of federal investments in climate and clean energy to disadvantaged communities.

The report notes that the equity push doesnt necessarily mean that 40 percent of the chargers need to be located in disadvantaged communities if they can benefit in other ways.

The guidance comes as part of the bipartisan infrastructure law, which the Biden administration has touted as its signature Build Back Better climate and spending bill remains stalled in Congress.

Wednesdays rollout deals with the bills $5 billion program for states to build out a nationwide electric vehicle charging network. Funds for the program which will be dispersed to states over a five-year period.

States will have until Aug. 1 to submit their plans, which the government will decide on by Sept. 30. https://thehill.com/policy/energy-en...ectric-vehicle


India to replace diesel by renewable energy in agriculture by 2024: Govt

Union Power Minister R K Singh on Friday said that India will achieve zero-diesel use in agriculture and replace the fossil fuel with renewable energy by 2024.

The minister held a virtual meeting with the officials of the Ministry of Power and Ministry of New & Renewable Energy, Additional Chief Secretaries and Principal Secretaries of Power or Energy Departments of states & UTs to discuss their role in achieving India's energy transition goals and meeting climate commitments.

The minister asserted that India will replace diesel with renewables to achieve target of zero-diesel use in the agricultural sector by 2024, a power ministry release stated.

Addressing the meeting, Singh stressed the need for collaborative efforts between the Central and State Governments towards the large-scale deployment of energy efficiency measures in potential sectors of the economy.

He emphasised the need to have a state-specific agency dedicated for energy efficiency and conservation. He urged that the states should develop action plan to achieve the assigned targets.

He further said that the central government is working for a new and modern India, which cannot happen without modern power systems, and it look forward to working with all states and UTs to achieve this.

Singh stressed that India will replace diesel with renewables to achieve target of zero diesel use in agricultural sector by 2024.

The minister during the meeting highlighted that the commercial buildings should follow ECBS and the domestic buildings should follow ECO NIVAS and this should be part of the building by-law. He said that all the power demand will be met by non-fossil fuel methods with the help of energy storage.

He reiterated Prime Minister's commitment to ramp up India's fight against climate change & global warming and emphasised the need for collaboration between the centre and states to ensure Energy Transition in all potential sectors of the economy.

This meeting was organised in line with the Prime Minister's commitment at COP26, towards reducing the carbon intensity of our country.

The objective of this meeting was to ensure the state's participation in fulfilling the India's climate commitments and each State and UT can be assigned energy saving targets: https://www.business-standard.com/ar...ergy%20storage.

*Just for fun.*


California utilities contributed $1.7M to coalition aiming to squash solar subsidies

Californias three biggest investor-owned utilities (IOUs) collectively contributed about $1.7 million in 2020 to groups that support slashing the states rooftop solar subsidies, according to public records.

Pacific Gas & Electric (PG&E), Southern California Edison (SCE) and San Diego Gas & Electric (SDGE) are all major contributors to the Affordable Clean Energy for All coalition, which is seeking to reform Californias Net Energy Metering (NEM) program by reducing paybacks to residential solar customers, according to documents the utilities filed with the state.

While public, these documents were first identified by the Protect Our Communities Foundation, which is against the proposed reforms.

The changes are part of a controversial proposal unveiled in December by the California Public Utilities Commission (CPUC), as previously reported by The Hill. That proposal  which the CPUC has now postponed until further notice  would reduce the incentives that Californian homeowners receive for producing their own solar power, while also charging them for connecting to the electricity grid. https://thehill.com/policy/equilibri...tion-aiming-to

----------


## S Landreth

Bill Gates, Chris Sacca invest $50 million in Antora Energy

Bill Gates and Chris Sacca invest in energy storage start-up Antora to help heavy industry go green

Decarbonization at the scale necessary to meet global warming mitigation targets will require a radical rethinking of global infrastructure. Heavy industry is a large and often overlooked piece of the puzzle.

Microsoft co-founder Bill Gates has researched the issue extensively. In his 2021 book, How to Avoid a Climate Disaster, Gates wrote that the process of making things like cement, steel and plastic is the single biggest contributor to greenhouse gas emissions worldwide. Thats largely because the high-temperature heat needed for industrial processes typically comes from natural gas.

Gates, through investing arm Breakthrough Energy Ventures, is now backing a start-up thats at the very early stages of addressing the problem through technology.

Founded in 2018, Antora Energy takes zero emissions energy from renewable energy sources, like wind and solar farms, and converts that to heat, which it stores in solid carbon blocks that are insulated in a kind of thermal battery. From there, the stored energy is used as heat in industrial processes needed to make materials like cement and steel, or its converted into electricity.

In its efforts to reach its ambitious goals, Antora said Wednesday that it raised $50 million in a financing round led by Breakthrough and Chris Saccas Lowercarbon Capital. Energy giant Shells venture arm also contributed to the deal.

The Antora thermal battery is meant to replace a natural gas boiler and will be similar in size to a small house or a large truck trailer. If Antora is successful, it will be selling to large industrial companies, providing a zero-emissions alternative at a lower price.

Antora makes heat and electricity from solar at prices cheaper than burning gas, Sacca wrote in an email. The oil and gas industry can deny climate change all they want, but buyers will always choose the lower price option, and that means lights out for fossil fuels. Antora Energy


Nissan to build two new EV models in Mississippi

Car manufacturer Nissan announced Thursday it will build two new electric vehicle models at its plant in Mississippi. 

The two new Nissan and Infiniti EV models will be built starting in 2025 after the company invests $500 million into its Canton assembly plant, allowing 2,000 workers to be retrained for the transformation. 

Todays announcement is the first of several new investments that will drive the EV revolution in the United States, Ashwani Gupta, chief operating officer of the company, said.

Nissan is making a strong investment in Cantons future, bringing the latest technology, training and process to create a truly best-in-class EV manufacturing team, Gupta added.

By 2030, the company is aiming to have 40 percent of its sales in the U.S. be electric vehicles and to have rolled out 15 all-electric models. 

U.S. surpasses 200 gigawatts of total clean power capacity, but the pace of deployment has slowed according to ACP 4Q report

The Clean Power Quarterly 2021 Q4 Market Report, released today by the American Clean Power Association (ACP), shows the U.S. surpassed more than 200 gigawatts (200,209 MW-ac) of total operating utility-scale clean power capacity in 2021, but significant policy issues continue to hold back growth for the industry and threaten the countrys ability to meet emissions goals.

Surpassing over 200 gigawatts of clean energy is a significant milestone for the United States and shows that we can achieve even more with strong public policy support for the industry, said Heather Zichal, ACP CEO. Although the U.S. has reached this incredible achievement, more needs to be done, at a faster pace, to reach the climate goals and targets our country needs to achieve. We urge Congress to take action to create a clean energy future that will help create more good-paying American jobs and combat the climate crisis.

During 2021 there was a three percent decline for clean energy installations compared to 2020s record year. Over 11.4 gigawatts of projects, originally expected to come online in 2021, slipped to 2022 or 2023 due to a variety of issues. For the solar sector this was due to trade policies and lack of regulatory certainty impacting the availability of solar panels coming into the country. The wind sector faced policy uncertainty, including the expiration of tax credits for wind projects.

The pace of installations fell significantly short of what is required to achieve a net zero emissions goal. While 27.7 GW is the second largest year on record for combined wind, solar and energy storage installations, it is only 45% of whats required to stay on track for an emissions-free power sector.

The top five states for new installation additions in 2021 include:

Texas (7,352 MW),
California (2,697 MW),
Oklahoma (1,543 MW),
Florida (1,382 MW) and
New Mexico (1,374 MW)


Gas pipeline regulators to consider climate impacts for new projects

A US federal agency that considers whether to approve or reject natural gas pipelines will now weigh the projects contributions to climate change as part of their decisions.

In determining whether a project is in the public interest, the Federal Energy Regulatory Commission (FERC) voted on Thursday to examine greenhouse gas (GHG) emissions from the projects construction and operations  as well as the emissions from when the gas is ultimately burned to make electricity. 

Environmental advocates have long criticized the agency for not considering these impacts in its reviews, and have more broadly argued that it should stop approving as many pipelines as it has in the past. 

According to a 2020 investigation by House Democrats, the agency has, over the past 20 years, approved more than 99 percent of the pipeline projects that have come before it.

----------


## David48atTD

Blood cobalt



Not sure if the video below will play for you.

https://abcmedia.akamaized.net/news/...243IvHhE-1.mp4

Link is here for the FULL story ... The rush for cobalt in the Congo reveals the human cost of the world’s green energy future  - ABC News

----------


## S Landreth

Airbus to Use A380 Superjumbo as Hydrogen-Powered Test Bed


 
The Airbus A380 represents the last superjumbo of a bygone, kerosene-guzzling era. Now the double-decker will serve as the unlikely test bed to help the industry fly into a fuel-efficient future.

Airbus SE will use a model to test its first propulsion system using hydrogen, a fuel the planemaker wants to introduce on a new passenger aircraft by 2035. The modified jetliner, the first of its kind that Airbus ever built, will maintain its four conventional turbines, while a fifth engine adapted for hydrogen use will be mounted on the rear fuselage.  

The unusual design of the demonstration aircraft, developed in collaboration with engine-maker CFM International, will allow emissions to be monitored separately from those of the turbines powering the aircraft, including contrails, Airbus said in a statement. The wispy clouds planes leave behind in the sky are of growing concern as they trap warmer air in the atmosphere.

The hydrogen test program will give at least one of the troubled jumbo jets, consigned to the commercial scrap heap even before the pandemic, a second life as it tests the new technology.

Bloomberg reported on Monday that Airbus was poised to announce the collaboration with CFM, a joint venture of General Electric Co.and Safran SA.

While hydrogen is still under research for use in jet engines, Airbus is attempting to rally the aviation industry behind the technology as it faces mounting pressure to reduce emissions that lead to global warming. Last year, the airline industrys main trade group endorsed a plan to reach net-zero carbon emissions by the middle of the century.

To achieve these goals by 2050 the industry has to take action now and we are, said Gael Meheust, CFMs chief executive officer.

Flight Plan

The demonstrator is set to begin flying in the middle of this decade. While a commercial product will be much smaller, the development plan allows Airbus to take advantage of the A380s size to give engineers room for extra tanks, testing equipment, and the fifth engine at the back, executives said.

The main deck of the aircraft will have four hermetically sealed hydrogen tanks and a distribution system to the engine, a modified GE Passport turbofan. That smaller-scale version of CFMs LEAP engine was originally designed for the business jet market and was chosen because of its light weight.

Airbus will carry out ground tests this year, then convert the aircraft, targeting flight tests by the end of 2026. This is in line with the companys existing timetable to make its technology choices by 2027 and launch a hydrogen jet by 2035, Chief Technology Officer Sabine Klauke said.

Airbus rival Boeing Co. is testing hydrogen fuel cells on its ScanEagle3 pilotless military drone, while expressing skepticism about the 2035 target for commercial jetliners.

Safran has called hydrogen a promising candidate for future aircraft models, and has been developing materials and fuel-system adjustments to be used with the technology.

With manufacturers gearing up to ultimately make the shift to zero-emission flying, enginemakers GE, Safran, Pratt & Whitney and Rolls-Royce Holdings Plc will all compete for a share of the new market.


U.S. offshore wind auction bids top $1.5 bln, with more to come

The largest ever U.S. sale of offshore wind development rights - for areas off the coasts of New York and New Jersey - attracted a record $1.5 billion in bids on Wednesday, supporting President Joe Biden's plan to create a new domestic industry.

The auction, which will continue on Thursday, is the first offshore wind lease sale under Biden, who has made expansion of offshore wind a cornerstone of his plans to tackle global warming and decarbonize the U.S. electricity grid by 2035, while creating tens of thousands of jobs.

After 21 rounds of bidding, combined live bids for the six leases stood at nearly $1.54 billion, according to updates posted on the U.S. Bureau of Ocean Energy Management's (BOEM) web site.

That easily topped the U.S. offshore wind auction record of $405 million set in 2018. It was also far more than recent oil and gas auctions in U.S. federal waters. A sale of drilling rights in the Gulf of Mexico late last year, for instance, attracted $191.7 million in high bids.

BOEM said 14 companies took part in the auction. The web site did not identify the companies competing for the leases, but approved bidders included entities controlled by Equinor ASA (EQNR.OL), Avangrid Inc (AGR.N), BP Plc and Eletricite de France SA (EDF.PA) among others, according to government documents published last month.

By the end of the day, five of the six leases offered had each garnered bids well above the $135.1 million record set for a single U.S. offshore wind lease in 2018.

The highest was a bid of $410 million for a lease 32 miles (52 km) off the coast of New Jersey. The government had identified the 114-acre (46-hectare) area - the largest offered in the sale - as being capable of producing power for more than 485,000 homes.

The energy generated from the newly offered areas could one day power nearly 2 million homes, the administration has said. U.S. offshore wind auction bids top $1.5 bln, with more to come | Reuters


Biden admin suspends Alaska mining road plans approved in Trump era

The Biden administration asked a court Tuesday to send a Trump-era permit approval for an Alaska mining road running through Indigenous territory back to the Interior Department for further analysis of its environmental impacts.

Why it matters: "The Interior Department is asking the court to remand the right-of-way decision to the agency to correct the significant deficiencies we have identified in the underlying analyses," the department said in an emailed statement.

The Department of Justice's response brief filing in the U.S. District Court for Alaska, on behalf of the Interior Department, suspends the federal rights-of-way for the 211-mile road that would provide access to the Ambler Mining District in northwest Alaska.

The big picture: Alaska Gov. Mike Dunleavy (R) and congressional delegates in the state see the road that was approved in July 2020 as essential to accessing valuable deposits found in the area, including copper, cobalt, zinc, silver and gold.

Indigenous leaders and environmental groups have said it would "devastate" the pristine and "fragile arctic tundras landscape, biodiversity, and Native livelihood."

The Ambler Metals joint venture between Australian mining company South32, the Vancouver-based Trilogy Metal and the Alaska Industrial Development and Export Authority had set aside $60 million for this year "in preparation for the road and associated mines in the area," the Washington Post notes.

What they're saying: Brian Ridley, president of the Tanana Chiefs Conference, a nonprofit representing 42 tribes in interior Alaska, said in a statement calling for the state of Alaska to drop the road proposal altogether that they appreciated the Biden administration's action.

"Ambler road represents a fundamental threat to our people, our subsistence way of life and our cultural resources," Ridley said.

The other side: Alaska's Republican Sens. Lisa Murkowski and Dan Sullivan and Rep. Don Young issued a joint statement criticizing the Biden administration for hurting U.S. mineral projects during a global supply chain crisis, noting that permitting began during the Obama administration.

Murkowski noted in the statement that the Biden administration had announced plans earlier Tuesday aimed at bolstering U.S. development and processing of key minerals used in electric cars and other energy applications.

"It's stunning: on the very same day the President attempted to tout 'progress' on mineral development, his administration backtracked and set back this crucial project, which will enable Alaska to responsibly produce a range of needed minerals," she said.


Biden administration announces mineral supply chain push

The Biden administration announced on Tuesday actions taken by both the federal government and private industry that it says will bolster the critical mineral supply chain.

The minerals targeted by the administration are those used in technologies including electric vehicles, batteries, solar panels and wind turbines  as well as electronics and defense systems.

According to a White House fact sheet, on the private side, MP Materials will invest $700 million in the magnet supply chain, creating 350 jobs by 2024 and that the company will be given an additional $35 million from the federal government for a magnet supply chain and the processing of rare earth elements.

Meanwhile, Berkshire Hathaway Energy Renewables will break ground on a facility to test viability of a sustainable extraction process for lithium  a mineral thats used in batteries.

In the federal government, the Interior Department launched an interagency group pursuing legislative and regulatory reform of mine permitting and oversight. The fact sheet didnt specify whether this reform would add restrictions or take them away.

But, the Interior Department's press release announcing the group notes that currently, mining companies can stake claims "regardless of potential conflicts with other uses" and don't have to pay royalties to the government for the minerals they extract.

It said that the group would "make recommendations for improvements necessary to ensure that new production meets strong environmental and community and Tribal engagement standards...while improving the efficiency and outcomes of the permitting process."

----------


## David48atTD

^  Following on, in a YouTube

----------


## David48atTD

Guy explaining how it will work ...

----------


## S Landreth

Putins Carbon Tax: War Pushes Europe, and US, to Faster Renewable Transition






Did Vladimir Putin just impose a global carbon tax?

Above, a look at the geopolitics, and insane engineering, of the Nordstream 2 pipeline, newly deceased.

For years, Europes dependence on Russian energy has held it back from taking powerful action against Kremlin mischief. But now, the Russia-Ukraine crisis is forcing a change unlike any before, driving the European Union to make plans for a permanent, far-reaching break from Russian oil and gas, European policymakers said.

The strategy to split from Russian energy, expected to be announced by the European Commission next week, would give Europe a freer political hand against Russia than it has had in the past. It would take years and come with a hefty bill for European taxpayers. But it comes with the crucial backing of Germany, a nation so entangled with Russia that one of its former chancellors, Gerhard Schröder, is the chairman of Rosneft, Russias biggest oil company.

With this weeks arrival of Russian boots on Ukrainian soil, Germany had enough. Chancellor Olaf Scholz shelved the Nord Stream 2 gas pipeline between Russia and Germany, a new project that was emblematic of Europes energy-focused approach to Russia. President Biden on Wednesday imposed U.S. sanctions on Nord Stream 2 and its corporate officers. And the European Commissions planned strategy next week aims to accelerate the transition to renewable energy so that Europe never again is so dependent on the Kremlin to keep households warm and factories humming.

A strong European Union cannot be so reliant on an energy supplier that threatens to start a war on our continent, European Commission President Ursula von der Leyen told a conference of security-focused European policymakers Saturday.

She complained that Russias state-owned gas company, Gazprom, was delivering the bare minimum of gas this winter even though price and demand are through the roof  a strange behavior for a company, she said.

We are doubling down on renewables. This will increase Europes strategic independence on energy, she said.

Europe will remain attached to Russian energy for the foreseeable future. But in the long run, the shift in sources of supply will reorder power politics and could make Russia a more unpredictable geopolitical actor if it is weakened economically and freed from its long-standing need to maintain basic trade ties with the wealthy countries to its west.

A top Russian policymaker embraced the role of energy threat-maker Tuesday, underlining Russias view of itself as a spoiler in Europe.

Germanys Chancellor Olaf Scholz has ordered a stop to the certification of the Nord Stream 2 gas pipeline, tweeted Dmitry Medvedev, the deputy chairman of the Russian Security Council and a former prime minister. Fine. Welcome to a new world, where Europeans will very soon be paying 2,000 euros per cubic meter of gas!

The sharp-toothed new E.U. strategy is expected to be unveiled March 2. It calls for a 40 percent reduction in fossil fuel use by 2030 and requires European energy companies to fill their storage tanks with natural gas this summer so that the continent is less dependent on Russian gas next winter than it has been in the past, according to an official involved in drafting the strategy, who spoke on the condition of anonymity to discuss the proposal before it is officially released. This season, Europe is poised to eke by with just enough gas after Russia cut exports roughly by half compared to a year ago. About 40 percent of the European Unions natural gas currently comes from Russia. Elements of the plan were reported by Reuters last week.

The goal is not being vulnerable to potential disruptions from one supplier, the policymaker said.

We are trying to wean ourselves off Russian gas, the policymaker said. When the time comes in 2028, 2029, 2030 and Russia decides to close us out, we can be like, Fine.

The E.U. effort  which would still need to be approved by the 27 member states  would make it easier for individual governments to offer subsidies to consumers and companies that are struggling with high energy bills. And it would speed permitting for renewable energy projects, which in 2020 accounted for 22.1 percent of energy consumed in the European Union  around 2 percentage points above the 2020 target, according to the E.U. statistics office.

European policymakers acknowledge they would be in a better spot if they had started more concerted work on building robust energy independence years ago, but they say that in some ways skeptics have needed this crisis to be kicked into action. The planning has been underway for months, after Russia started scaling back gas deliveries last year but before it deployed troops along Ukraines border.

Russia carefully calibrated this energy crisis to precede the circumstances around the current invasion, Sarah Ladislaw, a managing director at RMI, an organization devoted to the clean energy transition, said in an email.

Even ahead of the new strategy, a constellation of efforts has been underway. Italian consumers are being urged to swap out their gas-fired water heaters in favor of electric ones. French President Emmanuel Macron declared ambitious plans to build more than a dozen nuclear power plants that  if actually built  would limit Russian natural gas sales to French utilities. Germany approved $68 billion in December to accelerate its climate and green infrastructure spending.

Its been a seismic shift over the last six months, said Henning Gloystein, an energy analyst at the Eurasia Group.

The sharpest turnabout may have come Tuesday, with Scholzs decision to freeze the Nord Stream 2 pipeline. The move was so sudden that even some of Germanys closest European allies were taken by surprise. In meetings at the Munich Security Conference over the weekend, Scholz had told fellow leaders that he would place a hold on the pipeline if Russia invaded Ukraine, according to a senior European diplomat familiar with the conversations who spoke on the condition of anonymity to discuss the sensitive talks. The diplomat said that the furious tone of Putins speech Monday may have accelerated the German decision.

The situation today is fundamentally different, Scholz told reporters in Berlin as he announced the move against the pipeline. These are very difficult days and hours for Europe. Almost 80 years after the end of World War II, war is looming in Eastern Europe. It is our duty to avert such a catastrophe.

Policymakers acknowledge that the shift cant happen overnight, meaning that Europe will still rely on Russia for its energy needs throughout the current geopolitical crisis. If Russia cuts off gas entirely ahead of next winter  a step policymakers say they believe remains unlikely  it would force a series of painful choices across the continent.

In the short and medium term, there are no good options, said Nathalie Tocci, the head of the Italian Institute of International Affairs and an adviser to E.U. policymakers in Brussels. The problem is not now, but next fall. And by next fall we will not have found the silver bullet.

Any fix to a total, immediate split from Russia would require sacrifice across the continent  something that would be painful for European politicians who are wary of infuriating their voters.

Theres a list of torture that you can think of, said Georg Zachmann, an energy expert at Bruegel, a Brussels-based policy think tank, who said Europe could have a 20 percent gas shortfall even if all of its alternatives to Russia-delivered gas are at full capacity until next winter.

It would require the member states to come together. Nuclear, cutting off Belgian industrial consumers, increasing household tariffs in Bulgaria, Zachmann said.

A decision at the top to make a break from Russia doesnt change the fact that Europe needs Russian gas. Nothing is going to make a difference in the medium scenario, said Jason Bordoff, the founding head of Columbia Universitys Center on Global Energy Policy, who worked on energy and climate issues in the Obama administration.

It takes time to build out renewables and to electrify heating and diversify fuels for heavy industry, Bordoff said. And it takes time to build infrastructure needed to pull natural gas from world markets. Russia is still the cheapest gas into Europe. So you have to be willing to pay a premium for more expensive liquefied natural gas.

So, US gas companies are big winners in the medium term. But look more closely.



As US LNG exports grow, US consumers more and more are competing with global gas prices, and consumers in Asia and Europe who will pay several times more for the product.

If you believe markets work, that can only lead in one direction.

----------


## S Landreth

Bahrain's first solar panel manufacturer, is blazing a trail for renewables

Bahrain, a tiny island state of less than 2 million people off the Arabian Peninsula, has long punched above its weight economically, due to its rich oil and gas reserves.

Oil provides about 70% of government revenue -- but Bahrain's reserves are expected to run out within the next decade. This -- and the global push to transition away from dirty fuels -- means that the kingdom is looking for ways to diversify its economy and energy mix.

This is good news for Solar One, Bahrain's first solar panels company. Since its founding in 2017, the startup boasts of contributing over two megawatts of solar to the country's energy mix  enough to power around 380 US homes. It's a drop in the ocean, but it hopefully marks the beginning of a sea change.

"Renewable energy is one of the key sectors that are growing in the region," says Husain Mohamed Rajab, CEO of Tamkeen, a government agency that supports small businesses and has invested in Solar One. "The GCC (Gulf Cooperation Council) is one of the most energy rich regions globally and that drives a lot of interest from governments to support growth and development of any activity in the sector."


South Korea opens one of the largest floating solar projects with 92,000 flower-shaped solar panels

The solar energy project aims to reduce carbon emissions and reliance on coal use for electricity generation. In addition, the solar panels in the shape of plum blossoms make the region even more beautiful and attractive.   

 
South Korea highlighted the opening of a floating solar farm which, in the eyes of the population and everyone who has seen its structure, looks like a huge work of art made outdoors. On the floating solar farm, some 92,000 solar panels are joined into 17 blocks shaped like giant plum blossoms. The solar panels were installed in a 20 km long reservoir in the southern city of Hapcheon.

According to Hanwha Solutions Corp., the company responsible for building the farm, the plum blossom-shaped solar panels are capable of generating enough energy to power about 20,000 homes.


Ireland hits new wind power record

Wind provided 53% of Irelands electricity in February 2022, its highest-ever share.

Wind energy was also the number one source of electricity throughout the month and on 5 February set a new All-Ireland record for the amount of wind energy on the system at 4.6GW, according to a Wind Energy Ireland report.

The report also highlights the importance of wind energy in cutting the price of wholesale electricity, with results showing that during the windiest periods of the month, wholesale prices were almost 100 cheaper per MWh than during less windy days, at 134.25 per MWh, versus 229.62.

NYC Mayor Adams to turn Brooklyn port into offshore wind hub

New York City will be transforming a major warehousing and manufacturing port into a hub for offshore wind production, Mayor Eric Adams (D) announced on Thursday. 

The wind farm, to be built at the city-owned South Brooklyn Marine Terminal, will be one of the largest offshore wind port facilities in America, according to the New York City Economic Development Corporation (NYCEDC). Construction of the site will help achieve New Yorks goals of producing 100 percent clean electricity by 2040, a news release from NYCEDC said. 

With this investment, the South Brooklyn Marine Terminal will soon be transformed into one of the largest offshore wind port facilities in the nation, Adams said in a statement, noting that offshore wind in New York is expected to support 13,000 local jobs and generate $1.3 billion in average annual investment.

This is a transformative moment for New York City and our clean energy future  a future of sustainable power, good-paying jobs, and climate justice, Adams added.

The port  built in the 1960s as a container terminal  will host power interconnection infrastructure for New Yorks Empire Wind 1 project, an 816-megawatt site being built about 14 miles from Jones Beach State Park, according to the New York State Energy Research and Development Authority (NYSERDA). Empire Wind 1, a project of Norway-based Equinor subsidiary Equinor Wind U.S., is slated to be complete in 2026.

In the future, the port will also serve as a support hub for Equinor projects Empire Wind 2 and the Beacon Wind, the NYCEDC news release said. The 1,260-megawatt site Empire Wind 2, adjacent to Empire Wind 1, is expected to be complete in 2027, according to NYSERDA. The 1,230-megawatt Beacon facility, about 60 miles east of Montauk Point, is scheduled to be operational by 2028. NYC Mayor Adams to turn Brooklyn port into offshore wind hub | TheHill 

Thailand - Chula installs EV charging stations on campus as SAMYAN SmartCity Project takes shape

To support energy sustainability and the use of clean energy vehicles, the Property Management of Chulalongkorn University (PMCU) has installed electric vehicle (EV) charging stations in and around campus for personal and public vehicles. Up to 27 EV charging stations are now open for service across Samyan and Siam Square areas, enough to simultaneously charge 87 vehicles at a time.

Associate Professor Wisanu Subsompon, Vice President for Property and Physical Resources Management, Chulalongkorn University, said that car users today are more conscious about the environment and are opting for the more environmentally-friendly electric vehicles. 

Electric cars can help reduce air pollution, lessen the greenhouse effect from carbon emissions, and cut down the airborne PM 2.5 released from exhausts of petrol or diesel cars, he said. The project to install EV charging stations on campus is a part of the more extensive SAMYAN SmartCity project, which aims to develop the areas in and around Chulalongkorn University into a comfortable and livable city. The vision is to create value for the community and society, blend peoples quality of life with businesses, and work for a sustainable highest and best use for the livelihood of all. 

Set on providing convenience for EV users and people in the community, PMCU has fully supported the EV charging station installations in the Samyan and Siam Square areas. To date, 27 EV charging stations housing 87 chargers are in place, with 70 chargers using alternating current (AC) and 17 using direct current (DC).

The charging stations are distributed strategically across the university and neighboring areas, including the recently opened SIAMSCAPE, Chula  Bookstore, the parking lot behind Siam Square One, Novotel Hotel, MBK Center, Chamchuri Square, Block 28, CU Terrace, CU Centenary Park, CU Sport Zone, Dragon Town, Samyan Mitrtown, and the PTT Station on Rama 4 Road. Chula installs EV charging stations on campus as SAMYAN SmartCity Project takes shape

Sony and Honda team up to develop electric cars with goal of sales beginning in 2025

Japanese electronics giant Sony and carmaker Honda have created a joint venture to make and sell electric vehicles, the companies said Friday.

Sony and Honda aim to establish a new company this year and begin sales of their first vehicle in 2025.

The new company will design, develop and sell electric cars but not own or operate manufacturing facilities. With its years-long expertise in car making, Honda will be responsible for manufacturing the car at its own plants. Sony will develop the mobility service platform for the car.

Its unclear what that might look like at this point, but Sony is a key supplier of image sensors for smartphones and is increasingly designing these chips for cars. Sony is also a major gaming player with its PlayStation division.

Sony said in January that it will set up a company called Sony Mobility to explore entry into the electric vehicle market. The company also took the wraps off a prototype sport utility vehicle called the VISION-S 02.

Honda meanwhile has been transitioning to become an electric car company. The Japanese automaker said it would phase out gas-powered vehicles by 2040. Honda currently has a joint venture with General Motors to develop new electric vehicles.

The Sony and Honda venture marks another example of technology companies jumping into the auto sector and carmakers looking to boost their technological capabilities.

Chinese technology companies Baidu and Xiaomi have both formed electric vehicle companies while a report last year suggested Apple is ramping up its efforts in self-driving vehicles. https://www.cnbc.com/2022/03/04/sony...g-in-2025.html

Rivian reverses course on price hike for reservation holders

*They take it back.*

*Whats happening:* Startup electric vehicle maker Rivian irked reservation holders earlier this week by hiking the price of vehicles they were set to buy  only to reverse course today after an outcry.

*Why it matters:* Automakers have been quick to embrace reservations, which bring the benefits of deposit cash flows and efficient planning. But inflation could throw a wrench in those plans as production costs balloon unpredictably in the time since customers placed their orders.

*Details.* Rivian acknowledged in a letter to customers that it broke the trust that we have worked to build with you and wrongly decided to make price increases retroactive to past reservations.

*Between the lines:* Facing inflation, Rivian had planned to increase the price of the R1T pickup from $67,500 to $79,000 and the R1S SUV from $70,000 to $84,000.

They know theyre probably going to have to charge more to remain profitable because of what its going to cost to produce their vehicles, iSeeCars analyst Karl Brauer tells Axios.
The company's stock has lost about one-sixth of its value this week as it's see-sawed from price hikes to no price hikes.

*Our thought bubble:* Startup EV companies like Rivian and Lucid Motors have enjoyed a honeymoon period, but customers will revolt if they're not treated fairly, no matter the company.

The last thing you want to do, when perception might suggest that things arent going your way, is appear desperate, Brauer says. Desperation in any relationship is one of the least attractive characteristics.

https://www.axios.com/rivian-evs-pri...9b444ce96.html

*Extra*

Murphy calls for replacing Russian oil with renewable energy in case of potential ban

Connecticut Sen. Chris Murphy (D) said on Sunday that if the U.S. decides to ban Russian energy imports, he would like to see the gap in energy production filled with renewable energy on top of domestic fossil fuel production.

Fox News Channels chief legal correspondent and "Fox News Sunday" anchor Shannon Bream asked Murphy for his thoughts regarding the U.S. energy supply during an interview.

Bream noted that prominent figures like fellow Democratic Sen. Joe Manchin, who represents the coal-rich state of West Virginia, have called for increased oil and gas production.

"If prices go up, then you are naturally through the market mechanisms going to have more U.S. production. Joe Manchin represents a coal state. I represent a state that's going to have a lot of wind power online very soon and so my preference would be to try to fill in that gap with renewable energy," said Murphy.

Murphy noted that if Europe bans Russian energy imports, the gap in its energy sector will almost certainly need to be filled in with U.S. energy products such as liquified natural gas.

"I would just want to make sure that in the United States, if we're gonna have to fill in what we lose in Russian gas, that's not just from West Virginia coal. That's also from Long Island Sound wind power," he added. https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/...rgy-in-case-of

Cathy Cowan Becker - I never want to hear about the supposed cost of renewable energy again. The only cost is in NOT moving to 100% renewable energy. https://twitter.com/ccbecker271/stat...27568731353088

----------


## S Landreth

Australian billionaires invest $152m in undersea cable that will deliver solar power to Singapore

Australian billionaires Mike Cannon-Brookes and Andrew Forrest have invested $152 million (£116 million) into a 4,200-kilometre undersea cable link that will deliver solar electricity to Singapore.

The Sun Cable project, which will be the world’s longest undersea high voltage direct current cable, is being funded by Cannon-Brookes’ Grok Ventures and Squadron Energy, a wholly owned subsidiary of Mr Forrest’s privately held investment firm Tattarang.

Sun Cable’s flagship project, the AAPowerLink will harness and store solar energy from the Northern Territory in Australia and transmit it to Darwin and Singapore.

David Griffin, Sun Cable Founder & CEO said: “We have developed a world leading capability in four short years. We are thrilled to have materially strengthened our resources with the support of all of our shareholders, who are such strong advocates for our mission.

“This capital raise will enable the delivery of renewable solar power from Australia to Singapore, advance our other multi gigawatt scale projects, and support the progress of key facilitating assets.

“We are buoyed by the level of support from our investors and key stakeholders including governments, offtakers, suppliers, and the communities in which we operate.

Dr Andrew Forrest AO, Chairman of Tattarang, added: “Sun Cable’s vision will transform Australia’s capability to become a world-leading generator and exporter of renewable electricity and enable decarbonisation.

“I’m proud to be a cornerstone investor in Sun Cable, its team and its vision. This capital raise is a critical step in developing the Australia-Asia PowerLink and I applaud Sun Cable realising this mission.”


The Mediterranean's first offshore wind farm, off Italy, is nearly halfway complete

Four out of 10 offshore wind turbines have now been installed by Dutch maritime company Van Oord off Italy’s Puglia coast – the heel of Italy’s boot. It’s Italy’s first offshore wind farm, and the first in the Mediterranean Sea.

The Taranto offshore wind farm is near Taranto harbor, and it’s the first offshore wind farm in the Mediterranean Sea. It will have a capacity of 30 megawatts (MW) and estimated output of 58,000 MWh per year. It will be capable of powering 21,000 homes and is scheduled to come online this year.

The Taranto offshore wind farm will feature MySE3.0-135 wind turbines, which are made and delivered by China’s MingYang Smart Energy.

Italian offshore wind development company Renexia SpA is its owner and developer, and Van Oord’s MPI Offshore is running its construction.

Taranto features bottom-fixed turbines, but going forward, offshore developers are looking to floating offshore wind farms for the Mediterranean because it’s very deep.

Italy’s national wind energy association Anev has set a target of 5 GW of floating offshore wind for the country by 2040.


Europe's ocean energy installations surge back to pre-Covid levels

European installations of tidal and wave energy capacity jumped in 2021, as the ocean energy sector saw deployments revert to pre-pandemic levels and a substantial increase in investment.

In figures released Thursday, Ocean Energy Europe said 2.2 megawatts of tidal stream capacity was installed in Europe last year, compared to just 260 kilowatts in 2020. For wave energy, 681 kW was installed, which OEE said was a threefold increase.

Globally, 1.38 MW of wave energy came online in 2021, while 3.12 MW of tidal stream capacity was installed. Capacity refers to the maximum amount of electricity installations can produce, not what they’re necessarily generating.

Overall, 11.5 MW of tidal stream installations are now in European waters, with the figure for wave energy coming in at 1.4 MW. Investment in the ocean energy sector hit 70 million euros ($76.8 million) last year. OEE, a Brussels-based trade association, said this represented a 50% increase compared to 2020.

“Developing new decarbonised, indigenous and affordable energy sources is not a luxury – it is a necessity,” Remi Gruet, the Ocean Energy Europe CEO, said in a statement.

The European Commission, the executive arm of the EU, has laid out targets for the capacity of ocean energy technologies such as wave and tidal to reach 100 MW in the EU by 2025 and roughly 1 gigawatt by 2030. Given the current level of installations, achieving this goal represents a big challenge.

“The EU must kick-start its offshore renewables strategy now, and empower ocean energy to deliver energy independence and decarbonisation as part of a diverse set of renewables,” OEE’s Gruet said.  

“The figures from 2021 reflect a strong, adaptable sector, and show that ocean energy is proving itself, both technologically and as an investment.”

While there is excitement about the potential of marine energy, the footprint of tidal stream and wave projects remains very small compared to other renewables. In 2021 alone, Europe installed 17.4 gigawatts of wind power capacity, according to figures from industry body WindEurope.

Despite its small footprint, recent years have seen a number of developments within the ocean energy industry. Last July, a tidal turbine weighing 680 metric tons started grid-connected power generation at the European Marine Energy Centre in Orkney, an archipelago located north of mainland Scotland.

A few months later, in Oct. 2021, plans for a £1.7 billion (around $2.23 billion) project in the U.K. incorporating technologies including underwater turbines were announced.

Just this week, it was announced that an independent commission would revisit the possibility of using the Severn Estuary, a large body of water between England and Wales, to harness tidal energy.


Bill would require RI to get all electricity from renewables by 2030

Experts say that when it comes to reaching net-zero greenhouse gas emissions by 2050, as required by a landmark climate change measure enacted into law last year, the conversion of Rhode Island’s electric system to a reliance on renewable sources is the logical first step.

For one, it will be easier to green the electric grid by ramping up the development of offshore wind and solar than it will be to slash emissions caused by heating homes and businesses or by car and truck travel. But it also makes sense, because any solution that covers heating and road vehicle emissions will ultimately rely on a steady supply of clean electricity.

That’s why environmental advocates, public health groups and progressives are lining up behind legislation proposed in the General Assembly that would require Rhode Island to get all of its electricity from renewables by 2030. 

Just as it did last year with the Act on Climate, which for the first time made emissions reductions mandatory and enforceable in the Ocean State, the Environment Council of Rhode Island, the umbrella group that represents 60 of the state’s environmental groups, has made passage of the update to the Renewable Energy Standard its top priority in this legislative session.

“We have to think what we will need to decarbonize our transportation system, to decarbonize our buildings. We will need more clean electricity. We will need a Renewable Energy Standard that aligns with the market and really drives the economy where we want it to go,” Priscilla De La Cruz, president of the environment council, said at a recent House committee hearing.

Renewable-energy timeline would be most ambitious in nation

For the second year running, the bill was introduced in the House by Rep. Deborah Ruggiero, a Jamestown Democrat, and in the Senate by its president, Dominick Ruggerio. It would codify in state law what former Gov. Gina Raimondo put forward in an executive order two years ago.

The short timeline is the most aggressive by any state in the nation for a complete adoption of renewable electric supplies, according to the bill’s supporters.

Those backers include Raimondo’s successor, Gov. Dan McKee, who signed the Act on Climate into law and whose administration says it’s in favor of the legislation.

“Reducing economy-wide greenhouse gas emissions across the state’s electric, heating, and transportation sectors is integral to climate change mitigation, and is now mandated by law pursuant to the 2021 Act on Climate,” state energy commissioner Nicholas Ucci wrote in a letter to the House Committee on Environment and Natural Resources. “By accelerating our adoption of renewable electricity using tools inclusive of a robust Renewable Energy Standard, Rhode Island can advance these vitally important goals, while generating new investment and job growth opportunities across the green economy.”

He pointed to a report completed a year ago by consultants hired by the state, who concluded that it’s possible to reach a 100% renewable goal by the end of this decade. At the time they released their findings in January 2021, they said that Rhode Island would have to procure about 1½ times as much renewable energy as it had to that point. 

The total capacity then of about 900 megawatts has since increased to more than 1,000 megawatts, including about 400 megawatts of solar, the 30-megawatt Block Island Wind Farm, which was the first offshore wind farm in the nation, and the 400-megawatt Revolution Wind project, which has yet to be built in waters off the state’s coast.

How would this affect residential electric bills?

No matter how Rhode Island were to try to achieve the goal, it would cost electric ratepayers more than what they’re paying now, the report found. For a typical residential electric bill, the impact would be between $11 and $14 a month, depending on the renewable source.

But the authors also found that positive economic impacts of the development of in-state sources of energy — offshore wind, wholesale solar and rooftop solar — would outweigh the bill impacts, with a net addition of as much as $1.5 billion to the Rhode Island gross domestic product through the support of construction and operations jobs.

While annual increases for renewables are currently set at 1.5%, the bill would require them to go up to 4% this year and to 5% next year. They would keep increasing to reach a total of 100% in 2030. The state is currently at 20%.

While getting to 100% will be a challenge, staying there will also be difficult. Electric demand is projected to increase as more electric cars get on the road and Rhode Islanders invest in electric heat pumps. It will mean the continued development of renewables.

And supporters argue that that will be a boon to the local economy.

“Right now, much of our energy dollars are headed out of state,” said Glocester resident Joel Gates. “With our electricity coming from 100% renewable sources, a lot of those dollars will be staying in Rhode Island. Unlike fossil fuels, nobody controls the wind spigot or the solar spigot.”


EIA projects that renewable generation will supply 44% of U.S. electricity by 2050


 
In our _Annual Energy Outlook 2022_ (AEO2022) Reference case, which reflects current laws and regulations, we project that the share of U.S. power generation from renewables will increase from 21% in 2021 to 44% in 2050. This increase in renewable energy mainly consists of new wind and solar power. The contribution of hydropower remains largely unchanged through 2050, and other renewable sources of power generation, such as geothermal and biomass, collectively remain less than 3% of total generation.

In the AEO2022 Reference case, we project that the contribution of total solar generation, including both utility-scale solar farms and small-scale rooftop end-use systems, will surpass wind generation by the early 2030s. Early growth in wind and solar is driven by federal tax credits set to expire or significantly decline by 2026, but declining costs for both technologies play a significant role in both near- and long-term growth.

Meanwhile, we project the total share of U.S. fossil fuel-fired power generation decreases from 60% to 44% in the AEO2022 Reference case as a result of the continued retirement of coal generators and slow growth in natural gas-fired generation. Although natural gas-fired generation increases in absolute terms, the share of natural gas in the total generation mix decreases slightly, from 37% in 2021 to 34% in 2050.

In our Reference case projections, the natural gas share remains consistent despite several projected retirements of coal and nuclear generating units, which cause the shares from those sources to drop by half. Generation from renewable sources increases to offset the declining coal and nuclear shares, largely because existing regulatory programs and market factors incentivize renewable sources.

Energy storage systems, such as stand-alone batteries or solar-battery hybrid systems, compete with natural gas-fired generators to provide electric power generation and back-up capacity for times when nondispatchable renewable energy sources, such as wind and solar, are unavailable. Because energy storage shifts energy usage from one time to another and is not an original fuel source of energy, we do not included it in the generation graphic in this article. Based on planned projects reported to us, energy storage capacity is expected to increase in upcoming years. https://www.eia.gov/todayinenergy/detail.php?id=51698

*In the news.*


Great Barrier Reef hit by sixth mass bleaching event, leading coral scientist says

One of the world’s leading coral scientists claims a sixth mass bleaching event is unfolding across the Great Barrier Reef, with official monitoring flights now under way all along the Queensland coastline.

The Great Barrier Reef Marine Park Authority (GBRMPA) has confirmed monitoring flights are being conducted “along the length and breadth” of the 2,300km world heritage reef.

But the authority is not due to make a formal update on conditions over the reef, or the initial findings from those flights, until Friday.

The development comes less than a week before the start of a 10-day United Nations monitoring mission to the reef ahead of a crucial meeting of the world heritage committee in June.

Prof Terry Hughes, a leading expert on coral bleaching at James Cook University, said he had received a “flood of reports from the field” of bleached corals in the last two weeks.

Rising ocean temperatures driven by human emissions of greenhouse gases have caused five mass bleaching events along the reef in 1998, 2002, 2016, 2017 and 2020.

Hughes told the Guardian he believes a sixth mass bleaching event is now unfolding, and that it was not mild or local.

The amount of heat stress over the reef tends to peak in early to mid-March each year but scientists began to worry as early as December after water temperatures rose to record levels for that month.

Hughes said: “We all breathed a sigh of relief because corals that were pale in December regained their colour in January and February. But in the last three weeks there have been reports of moderate to strong bleaching all along the reef.”

Observations from the Bureau of Meteorology show water temperatures at between 1C and 2C above average across wide areas of the reef.

A study, led by Hughes, has found more than 98% of all the individual reefs have bleached at least once.

During the last three mass bleaching events, Hughes has led aerial surveys across the length of the marine park to record the condition of corals from a low-flying aircraft.

Hughes said that task had now been passed on to GBRMPA.

He said water temperatures and the accumulated heat stress alone was not enough to say for sure if corals had bleached.

“We won’t have a full picture until the flights are done,” he said. “We have to see those maps [of bleaching] so it is premature to say how this ranks next to the other five bleaching events.”

GBRMPA has been collating information on bleaching from flights, in-water surveillance and reports for weeks.

A week ago the authority said there had been “low to moderate bleaching” reported in many areas.

In a statement on Thursday, the authority said it was “conducting aerial surveys along the length and breadth of the reef, to get a clearer picture of any bleaching in the Marine Park this summer. The status of reef health is updated each Friday.” Flights began last weekend.

The Australian Institute of Marine Science has previously said a recovery in coral cover over the reef since the last bleaching event in 2020 has been driven by fast-growing acropora corals that were also susceptible to bleaching.

Hughes said northern parts of the reef were “halfway to recovery” but a lot of “vulnerable corals” were now bleaching.

Corals can recover from mild bleaching, but if heat stress is too severe the coral can die.

While there is no formal definition of a mass bleaching event, Hughes said: “Most people would describe bleaching that includes severe levels of bleaching at a scale of hundreds of kilometres would qualify as a mass bleaching.”

Last week, environment groups said it was vital that a UN mission to the reef – requested by Australia and starting on Monday – should be able to see bleaching.

No details have been released either by Unesco or the Australian government about where the mission will go or who it will meet.

A report from the mission is expected by early May ahead of a scheduled world heritage committee meeting in June.

Last year, UN science advisors recommended the committee place the reef on a list of world heritage sites “in danger” because of the impacts of bleaching and a lack of progress in improving pollution levels.

But fierce lobbying by the Australian government saw the 21-country committee ignore the recommendation. During the meeting, Australia also sided with countries to go against several UN recommendations relating to other sites around the world.

Australia reportedly struck at least one quid pro quo – a deal with Spain to back a world heritage inscription for a site in Madrid, despite UN advisors opposing it, in exchange for Spain’s support to block an “in danger” listing for the reef.

Last month the Morrison government pledged a further $1bn for local reef conservation efforts over the next nine years.

But many reef scientists have said efforts like finding more heat-tolerant coral species, improving water quality and removing coral-eating starfish will be overrun by global heating unless greenhouse gas emissions are cut rapidly. https://www.theguardian.com/environm...scientist-says

*Just for fun……..*


Most women are not interested in dating stupid.

Climate change is biggest 'dealbreaker' on popular dating app

Among 250,000 users surveyed worldwide over the past year, OKCupid found that 90 percent of daters said that it’s "important" for their match to care about climate change.

Meanwhile, among 6 million users surveyed over the past three years, 81 percent of daters said they were "concerned" about climate change — topping other potential dealbreaker issues like gender equality and gun control.

Data scientists at OKCupid also cross-reference responses to determine how users who react a certain way to one question might answer other questions, according to Reynolds. Such knowledge, she said, can help reveal to daters what else they might learn about a potential match just by knowing one thing about the person.

Over the past year, 250,000 individuals worldwide answered the question "Is it important that your match cares about the environment?" Ninety percent of the respondents said that it’s important for their match to care about the planet, while women were 7 percent more likely than men to care, according to the data.

There were no significant differences among age groups, and responses were fairly homogeneous on both the East and West coasts of the country — with 94 percent of San Francisco daters citing this as a dealbreaker, 90 percent in New York, 90 percent in San Diego, 89 percent in Los Angeles, 88 percent in Washington, D.C., and 85 percent in Miami, OKCupid reported.

Evaluating these figures, Reynolds acknowledged that OKCupid is “a progressive app” and does tend to attract individuals who are “more open-minded and concerned” about topics like climate change.

“We're everywhere around the world and in the U.S., but we certainly lean to more metro areas,” she said.

While Reynolds explained that OKCupid doesn’t publish its total subscriber numbers since it is a publicly traded company, she said that the site is “responsible for about 4 million matches every week.” The consumer data analytics firm Statista showed that OKCupid was the fifth most popular U.S. dating site in 2019, with 1.79 million subscribers — trailing behind Tinder, Bumble, Plenty of Fish and Match.com. https://thehill.com/policy/equilibri...lar-dating-app


*Liberal Redneck - Gas Prices and Joe Biden*

----------


## taxexile

.... and now for the good news.






> Shell revives huge North Sea gas field to boost Britain's energy security
> 
> 
> Plans for the Jackdaw field were rejected last year by environmental regulators
> 
> By
> Rachel Millard
> 18 March 2022 • 4:41pm
> 
> ...

----------


## malmomike77

^ UK & the EU should have never leapt to phase out fossil fuels and Nuclear in the manner they did until they have sustainable alternatives, all it did in the case of the EU was made them reliant on Russia and in the case of the UK made us more vulnerable to world market extremes. All the while it made not a jot of difference whilst Poland, China and India are burning coal and gas like its going out of fashion.

----------


## S Landreth

Target looks to massive solar panels in a California parking lot as a green model to power its stores





Target has rolled out one of the most visible displays of its efforts to become a greener company: Massive carports topped with solar panels that will power a big-box store in California.

The panels, high above the parking lot, will produce enough renewable energy to power the entire store, from its refrigeration to its heating and air conditioning, the retail chain says. And the towering structures outside offer a striking visual clue into the environmentally conscious efforts going on inside the store.

In aisles with items like milk, ice cream and frozen pizza, refrigerators and freezers will use a natural refrigerant to cut back on emissions. All sales floor lighting has been replaced with LED, and back outside, customers who arrive in electric cars can charge them in the parking lot.

The Target location in Vista, Calif., about 40 miles north of San Diego, has become the companys most sustainable store  and could become a national model for the retailer. Target previously installed solar panels on the locations rooftop, which power a portion of the store.

John Conlin, senior vice president of Target properties, said the retrofit makes the location the companys first net-zero energy store. The chain expects the solar panels to produce 10% more energy than the store needs, which it will return to the local power grid.

This is a big step for us in terms of how were testing and learning from innovations around sustainability, Conlin said.

Conlin, who oversees store remodelings and build-outs of new facilities, said the features could eventually be added to other locations in the chain. The company currently maintains solar panels on roughly 25% of its approximately 1,900 stores.

Target has said it wants to source 100% of its energy from renewable options by 2030 and plans to reach net-zero carbon emissions by 2040.

Last week, it debuted a new Target Zero icon that it will use to highlight products in stores and online that are designed to be refillable, reusable or compostable.

At the Vista store, Conlin said, customers will see explanations about behind-the-scenes green features that will inform them about the companys switch to the natural refrigerant.

A Target spokesman said the company will receive a one-time federal tax credit as part of the project.

For employees and customers, the carports will serve an additional purpose: coverage on sweltering or foul weather days for its Drive Up curbside pickup service, one of the companys top growth drivers for its e-commerce business over the past two years.

Environmental advocacy organizations have urged big-box and grocery stores to add more solar panels to their locations, saying the companies could dramatically expand the countrys supply of renewable energy because of their massive square footage.

A report in January by two nonprofits, the Environment America Research and Policy Center and the Frontier Group, estimated that with rooftop solar panels, retailers could generate enough clean electricity to power more than 7.9 million U.S. homes. That would be roughly equivalent to taking more than 11.3 million cars off the road, the advocacy groups said.

Johanna Neumann, a senior director at Environment America Research and Policy Center, said too many retailers are pledging to purchase more renewable energy without taking the step to become clean energy producers with rooftop solar panels. She called the disconnect a huge missed opportunity.

Its such a no-brainer, she said. Some retailers understand that value and are leading the way, but were just scratching the surface.

The nonprofit has lobbied for more tax breaks that encourage installation, but Neumann said she would like to see retailers step up  even in states where the solar panels require a bigger investment.

Home Depot has solar panels on more than 70 of its stores. Lowes maintains rooftop panels at four locations. Both home improvement retailers told CNBC they plan to install more panels in the near future.

Walmart says it has implemented more than 550 renewable energy projects, but didnt specify how many involve rooftop solar. In a statement, the company said it aims to be powered by 100% renewable energy by 2035  and estimates its at 36% today.

Some restaurants, too, are pushing solar panels to help reach their sustainability goals. Salad spot Sweetgreen and Restaurant Brands Internationals Burger King are among the chains that have unveiled new restaurant designs that include solar panels. And McDonalds opened a location in Walt Disney World Resort that is entirely run on solar energy from roof and glass panels.


Stanford transitions to 100 percent renewable electricity as second solar plant goes online

Stanfords second solar generating plant went online this month, completing the universitys years-long transition to 100 percent renewable electricity and marking a major milestone in its larger journey to reach net zero carbon emissions on campus.


 
Stanford Solar Generating Station #2 (SSGS2) 
Stanford Solar Generating Station #2 (SSGS2), Stanfords portion of a larger solar and energy storage project called Slate, began commercial operation in mid-March. The 63-megawatt solar photovoltaic plant sits on approximately 420 acres in Central California, near Lemoore.

The station serves as the final component in the Stanford Energy System Innovations (SESI), a complete redesign and transition of Stanford Universitys energy system from a 100 percent fossil fuel-based, combined heat and power plant to grid-sourced electricity and a more efficient electric heat recovery system.

As this new solar plant comes online, Stanford will achieve the important milestone of producing enough renewable electricity to exceed what the university consumes, said President Marc Tessier-Lavigne. But our work to achieve a more sustainable future is only beginning.


Tesla officially opens Berlin Gigafactory

Teslas fourth Gigafactory, and its first in Europe, is officially being opened today by the companys CEO Elon Musk, _Reuters_ reports_._ The milestone was reached around two and a half years after Tesla initially announced its plans to build a factory on the site, which is located just outside the German capital of Berlin, and is officially called Giga Berlin-Brandenburg.

As part of the opening ceremony, Tesla is handing over the first production cars made at the factory to customers: 30 Model Y compact SUVs. _Reuters_ reports that these are the performance configuration of the vehicle, which have a range of 320 miles and sell for 63,990.

Tesla was given provisional approval to begin commercial production at the factory earlier this month, _CNBC_ reported at the time, allowing it to produce up to 500,000 vehicles at the site per year. The company had originally hoped to start production at the factory in summer 2021, but a combination of the pandemic, supply chain disruptions, and environmental concerns delayed its opening.

Environmental concerns have surrounded the factory since its early preparation stages, dating back to February 2020 when Tesla was forced to temporarily halt its work on the factorys site. But Tesla and its CEO have consistently defended the factorys impact on the environment. Musk argued that the Gigafactory will use relatively little water and that the forest that needed to be cleared prior to its construction wasnt natural (it had been planted to supply a cardboard factory). In a letter sent to a local court, Tesla argued that Germanys regulatory framework directly contradicts the urgency to plan and realize such projects that is necessary to battle climate change, _Reuters_ reported in April 2021.

Although the factory is now up and running, Musk has previously warned that ramping up production is the real challenge. Germany publication _Automobilwoche_ previously reported that Tesla hopes to ramp up production to around 1,000 units a week in January, and that the factory could contribute a maximum of 30,000 vehicles over the first half of 2022. Eventually, Tesla has said it aims to produce as many as 500,000 cars and 50GWh of battery capacity annually at the location. _Reuters_ reports that the company has hired over 3,000 of the 12,000 workers eventually expected to staff the factory.

Creating a European manufacturing hub will be an important logistical victory for Tesla, which currently imports European cars from its factories elsewhere in the world. The Berlin Gigafactory follows locations in Nevada, New York, and Shanghai, China. A fifth factory is currently under construction in Texas, where the company will also have its headquarters.

*Why Teslas Berlin gigafactory is a big deal*


 

2021 emissions surge leaves less than 10 years to avoid 1.5 degree warming

Although carbon emissions dropped sharply in 2020 amid the COVID pandemic, a subsequent surge wiped out any time the decrease may have bought, according to a new study published in the journal Nature Reviews Earth & Environment.

The first year of the pandemic saw emissions decline 11 percent as a number of activities ground to a halt. However, in 2021, as restrictions lifted, they surged 4.8 percent compared to 2020. Greenhouse gas emissions, including carbon dioxide emissions, are the primary cause of climate change.

International governments have identified 1.5 degrees Celsius as the temperature increase that warming must be kept below to avert long-term catastrophe.

The so-called carbon budget measures the emissions scientists believe can be released before the 1.5-degree threshold is unavoidable. The 2021 spike in emissions consumed 8.7% of the remaining carbon budget for limiting anthropogenic warming to 1.5 [degrees], which if current trajectories continue, might be used up in 9.5 years at 67% likelihood, the study states. https://www.nature.com/articles/s43017-022-00285-w - https://thehill.com/policy/energy-en...void-15-degree

----------


## S Landreth

Germany unveils plans to accelerate green energy expansion

Germany's economy and climate ministry presented a package of measures on Wednesday to speed up the expansion of renewable energy, as the need to reduce the country's heavy reliance on Russian fossil fuels adds urgency to its green transition plans. The three parties that make up Germany's government had outlined their broad goals for expanding renewables in the coalition contract they signed last November, but Economy Minister Robert Habeck said the war in Ukraine underscored the importance of the plans.

Germany's economy and climate ministry presented a package of measures on Wednesday to speed up the expansion of renewable energy, as the need to reduce the country's heavy reliance on Russian fossil fuels adds urgency to its green transition plans.

The three parties that make up Germany's government had outlined their broad goals for expanding renewables in the coalition contract they signed last November, but Economy Minister Robert Habeck said the war in Ukraine underscored the importance of the plans. The package envisages green energy accounting for 80% of the power mix in Europe's biggest economy by 2030, up from about 40% now and a previous target of 65%.

"On the one hand, the climate crisis is coming to a head. On the other hand, Russia's invasion shows how important it is to phase out fossil fuels and promote the expansion of renewables," Habeck told reporters. The legislation includes a new clause acknowledging that the use of renewables is in the interests of public security.

The country's Renewable Energy Sources Act (EEG) also includes a goal for offshore wind energy to reach at least 30 GW by 2030 - equivalent to the capacity of 10 nuclear plants - and at least 70 GW by 2045, the sources added. Further legislative changes are expected during the year, in particular regarding energy efficiency in buildings and the reduction of greenhouse gas emissions in the transport sector.

Germany's cabinet agreed to the plans although the pro-market Free Liberals - part of the ruling coalition also including the Social Democrats and Greens - insisted some details be thrashed out in parliament. Experts expect the changes to come into force on July 1.


Stanford engineers create solar panel that can generate electricity at night

A team of engineers at Stanford University have developed a solar cell that can generate some electricity at night.

The research comes at a moment when the number of solar jobs and residential installations are rising.

While standard solar panels can provide electricity during the day, this device can serve as a "continuous renewable power source for both day- and nighttime," according to the study published this week in the journal Applied Physics Letters.

The device incorporates a thermoelectric generator, which can pull electricity from the small difference in temperature between the ambient air and the solar cell itself.

"Our approach can provide nighttime standby lighting and power in off-grid and mini-grid applications, where [solar] cell installations are gaining popularity," the study said.

Mini-grid applications refer to independent electricity networks. These can be used when a population is too small or too far away to extend the grid.

It wasn't until recently that solar energy declined in price and became much more affordable. Some companies have bought into the program, and California has even incentivized the shift to solar.


State regulators approve construction of Wisconsin's largest renewable energy plant in Dane County

The Public Service Commission has approved construction of the states largest renewable energy plant in Dane County.

Utilities, renewable energy advocates and environmental groups say the 465-megawatt Koshkonong Solar Energy Center will protect human health and the environment while transitioning away from fossil fuels in the states power mix. However, the plant has been met with strong opposition from neighbors, the Town of Christiana and the Village of Cambridge.

Utilities owned by Milwaukee-based WEC Energy Group and Madison Gas and Electric plan to spend $649 million to buy the plant.

Invenergy, a Chicago-based developer, has contracted with landowners on around 4,600 acres for the roughly 2,300-acre solar array in the towns of Christiana and Deerfield. The project would host 300 megawatts of solar  enough to power 60,000 homes  and 165 megawatts of battery storage.

"Were really looking forward to delivering clean energy backed by battery storage for Wisconsin electricity customers," Dan Litchfield, Invenergys vice president of renewable development, said.

The project is expected to inject $140 million into the local economy over the life of the plant and create 600 jobs during peak construction, according to Invenergy.


Boston school buses are going electric

School buses in Boston will soon begin transitioning to electric vehicles as Mayor Michelle Wu announced on Wednesday the decision is part of achieving the citys Green New Deal.

Boston Public Schools (BPS) will begin launching an electric school bus pilot program by deploying 20 buses during the 2022-23 school year. These electric buses will replace the school districts diesel buses and act as the initial procurement toward full electrification of the school bus fleet by 2030.

The city of Boston is using BPSs operating budget and funds from the American Rescue Plan Act to fund the pilot program with the goal of deploying the first 20 buses within the next eight to 10 months. The district has a total of 739 buses, which account for 11 percent of the citys municipal greenhouse gas emissions.

Boston expects electrifying its school bus system will eliminate tailpipe emissions, address air quality and noise concerns around school pick-up and drop-off, offer a healthier work environment for bus drivers and monitors, and importantly offer cost savings over the entire bus life cycle.

Climate justice is racial and economic justice. And this moment requires an urgent, all hands on deck approach from every level of government to reduce emissions and boost the health, safety, and opportunity of our communities, said Wu, in a statement.

Boston was ranked as the most congested city in the country in 2019, with the citys Green New Deal aiming to reach citywide carbon neutrality by 2040. 

The Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) calculates that the transportation sector accounts for 29 percent of the countrys greenhouse gas emissions  the largest percent of all industries tracked.

Greenhouse gas emissions from transportation primarily come from burning fossil fuels for cars, trucks, ships, trains and planes, with over 90 percent of the fuel coming from gasoline and diesel.

In an effort to incentive states to move toward electric vehicles, the Environment Protect Agency (EPA) established two school bus rebate programs totaling about $17 million. The rebate opportunities direct funding to school districts in underserved communities to replace old diesel buses with new, zero-emission electric models and are assisting with 444 school bus replacements across the country.

The World's Electric Vehicle Fleet Will Soon Surpass 20 Million

The world is about to pass another important milestone in electric vehicle adoption: 20 million plug-in vehicles on the road globally, come June, according to BNEF estimates. Thats remarkable growth from only 1 million EVs on roads in 2016.

In the second half of 2022, almost a million EVs a month will be added to the global fleet, according to BNEF estimates. Thats about one every 3 seconds. Vehicles eventually get retired from the fleet due to age, wear-and-tear, crashes and battery degradation. But thats not a big part of the EV story so far, mostly because the majority of EVs in the global fleet were sold in the past 18 months. By the end of 2022, BNEF is expecting over 26 million plug-in vehicles on the road.

The speed of growth is much faster than many incumbents in the automotive and oil industries were expecting just a few years ago. In BPs 2016 outlook for example, the company expected a fleet of 71 million plug-in vehicles on the road by 2035. Based on the latest sales data, BNEF now expects that to be achieved by 2025, a full 10 years ahead of schedule.

Which countries get more than 10% of their power from wind?

China and the United States lead the world in the number of gigawatts of wind power installed, but neither one makes the list of the top countries in terms of the share of electricity generation they get from wind. European countries have made the most headway on adding wind to their electric grids, while Latin America contributes some unexpected players to the list.

 
Twenty countries generated more than 10 percent of their electricity from wind in 2021, according to Embers 2022 Global Electricity Review. Denmark is at the top of the list, with a staggering 47.8 percent of its grid powered by wind energy.

Uruguay, No. 2 on the list, is a huge success story for renewables in Latin America. Moving at a breakneck pace, the country went from having virtually no wind generation in 2007 to emerging as a world leader in wind. By 2015, it was already generating more than 20 percent of its electricity from wind, and last year that grew to 43 percent. Nicaragua, Costa Rica and Brazil are also generating significant proportions of their power from wind, and Brazil is eighth globally in terms of total installed wind capacity.

The share of a countrys electricity generated by renewables is an important metric since it indicates the displacement of dirtier energy sources such as coal and fossil gas. ​Three countries  the Netherlands, Australia and Vietnam  shifted over 8% of their total electricity demand from fossil fuels to wind and solar in just the last two years, Ember reports. https://www.canarymedia.com/articles...ower-from-wind

*Extra.*


Putin ally China rejects Russian oil despite steep discounts amid Western sanctions, report says

China is avoiding new Russian oil contracts despite steep discounts and Beijing's friendly relations with Vladimir Putin, according to a Wednesday Reuters report.

While China has refrained from penalizing Russia for its war on Ukraine, state refiners are falling in line with Beijing's recent call for caution by not signing new contracts as the West imposes sanctions.

The refiners will continue to honor existing Russian contracts, but sources told Reuters that government-run Sinopec, the largest refiner in Asia, as well as CNOOC, PetroChina, and Sinochem have all skipped on trading fresh Russian cargoes for May deliveries.

Since Washington banned Russian oil in March, Chinese refiners do not want to signal any support for Moscow, the report noted. Meanwhile, the European Union has sanctioned Russian energy giants Rosneft and Gazprom, while support is building within the EU to join the US in banning imports outright.

As Western sanctions continue to snag Russia's economy, some analysts have said Putin may increasingly turn to China to pick up the slack as an economic lifeline. https://www.businessinsider.in/stock...w/90692142.cms

----------


## S Landreth

Baby steps

In a First, Wind Generation Tops Coal and Nuclear Power for a Day

Wind was the second-largest source of power generation in the country on March 29, the U.S. Energy Information Administration reported yesterday, marking the first time wind output had ever simultaneously exceeded coal and nuclear over a 24-hour period.

The milestone at once showed how far U.S. renewable energy has come even as it underscored the lengths the country must go to reach President Joe Bidens climate goals.

It comes after two strong years of new wind installations. The 13.9 gigawatts of wind capacity built in 2021 came on the heels of a record 14.2 GW installed in 2020. All that capacity is now turning into electricity. Seven of the top 10 days for wind generation since 2018 occurred in the first three months of this year, while the remaining three happened in 2021, according to EIA figures. Wind generation has grown from about 2 percent of annual American power generation to more than 9 percent last year.

The surge in wind output on March 29 was driven by the Great Plains states. The Southwest Power Pool, the regional grid operator for 14 states stretching from Oklahoma to North Dakota, reported that renewable generation accounted for 90 percent of its electricity production on March 29, with nearly all of that coming from wind.

In a decades time, our region has gone from thinking of 25% renewable-penetration levels as nearly unreachable to a point where we regularly exceed 75% without reliability concerns, SPP Senior Vice President of Operations Bruce Rew said in a statement. Were able to manage wind generation more effectively than other, smaller systems can because weve got a huge pool of resources to draw from.

The record wind figure come with several important caveats. Power demand typically wanes in the spring and fall, with utilities using the time to perform maintenance on their power plants. Generation from coal and nuclear plants is normally lower during the spring as a result. At the same time, March is generally the windiest month of the year. Even so, gas, coal and nuclear facilities generated more power during March than wind, EIA noted. Gas has been the top source of electricity generation in the country since 2016.

That underscores the larger challenge facing the Biden administration and those seeking to green the U.S. grid. Biden has targeted 80 percent carbon-free power by the end of the decade, a figure that also includes nuclear and hydropower. Last year, low- and zero-carbon sources accounted for 42 percent of U.S. power generation.

The numer of wind installations will need to essentially double by the end of the decade in order for the United States to get on track for net-zero emissions by midcentury, said Ric OConnell, who leads GridLab, a clean energy consulting firm. It isnt clear whether the United States will be able to do that.

While the cost and logistics of running large amounts of renewables on the grid are no longer an impediment to wind and solar, transmission, interconnection and supply chain constraints are all potential hurdles to a further expansion of U.S. renewable capacity. EIAs figures show a fall off in wind installations from 10.2 GW this year to 4.3 GW in 2023 and 5.2 GW in 2025.

A lot of stuff has to happen to keep it going, OConnell said. Federal efforts are underway to try and make it easier to permit new transmission, but, he added, the federal government can only do so much when it comes to permitting and siting. It is going to be tough.

____________

California sets clean energy record as it pushes toward climate change goals

On the road to transitioning to net-zero carbon emissions by 2045, California set a new record earlier this month when its power grid briefly ran on 97% renewable energy.

The California Independent System Operator said in a statement last week that the state had hit the 97% renewable energy mark at 3:39 p.m. on Sunday, April 3, besting the previous record of 96.4% that had been set a week earlier, Bloomberg reported.

While these all-time highs are for a brief time, they solidly demonstrate the advances being made to reliably achieve Californias clean energy goals, California Independent System Operator CEO Elliot Mainzer said in a statement.

On Monday, Gov. Gavin Newsom heralded the new record, which was achieved primarily though the state's production of solar and wind energy.

California has aggressively boosted solar and wind energy production in recent years, with the hope of generating half its energy from renewable sources by 2025. Lawmakers in the state continue to craft legislation that will speed up the transition to clean energy, with more than 25 bills currently under consideration in the Legislature, the Los Angeles Times reported last month.

While Newsom unveiled a $10 billion electric vehicle plan in January to help Californians transition from gas-powered cars to electric ones, and the state is looking to ban the sale of new gas cars by 2035, clean energy advocates note that the electricity used to power EVs also should come from sources that do not emit greenhouse gases into the atmosphere. In 2020, just 33% of the state's energy came from renewable sources, according to the California Energy Commission.

Since then, however, the countrys most populous state has worked to increase capacity for renewable sources of energy.

In 2021, California was second in the nation, after Texas, in total electricity generation from renewable resources, including generation from small-scale solar PV generation, the U.S. Energy Information Agency says on its website. California is the nations top producer of electricity from solar, geothermal, and biomass resources. The state is also the nations fourth-largest producer of electricity from conventional hydroelectric power  after Washington, Oregon, and New York  and is sixth-largest from wind energy.

Renewable sources of energy are growing nationwide. In late March, the U.S. marked another significant milestone when electricity generated by wind turbines was the second-highest source in the country over a 24-hour period, according to the Energy Information Agency.

The challenge ahead for California and the U.S. is to make sure that milestones for renewable-power generation continue to fall on a regular basis. Ashutosh Bhagwat, chair of the California Independent System Operator board of governors, sees last weeks record as a promising sign.

When we see renewable energy peaks like this, we are getting to re-imagine what the grid will look like for generations to come, he said, according to the Sierra Sun Times. These moments help crystallize the vision of the modern, efficient and sustainable grid of the future.

_____________

Hawaiian Electric Industries 2022 report said utility reaches nearly 40% renewable energy

Hawaiian Electric Industries today released its 2022 consolidated report that describes its updated policies, actions and performance for 2021 regarding environmental, social and governance matters, including climate-related risks and opportunities.

It is the third and most comprehensive environmental, social and governance (ESG) report of Hawaiian Electric Industries, which includes utility Hawaiian Electric, banking subsidiary American Savings Bank and non-regulated subsidiary Pacific Current.

Hawaiian Electric reached a renewable portfolio standard of 38.4% in 2021, which is ahead of schedule for achieving Hawaiis statutory goal of 40% by 2030.

The report also includes the companys first enterprise-wide greenhouse gas (GHG) emissions inventory. Net enterprise-wide GHG emissions in measured categories decreased 15% from 2015 to 2021, driven largely by reductions in the utilitys generation-related emissions, according to a company press release.

Our ESG progress demonstrates our commitment not only to operating a sustainable business, but also to building a sustainable Hawaii in which our children and grandchildren, our communities, our customers and our fellow employees will thrive together now and for generations to come, said Scott Seu, Hawaiian Electric Industries president and CEO.

To review the report, visit www.hei.com/esg.

_____________

Rivian opportunity at risk

Rivian, the most promising automotive startup since Tesla, has exquisite timing: It's ramping up production of game-changing electric pickup trucks and delivery vans just as gas prices are soaring and people are looking for alternatives to fossil fuels.

*Yes, but:* Rivian's vehicles are also launching into the teeth of unprecedented, industry-wide supply chain disruptions that could delay or derail the company's ambitious growth plans.

*Why it matters:* Whether his timing is perfect, or terrible, Rivian CEO R.J. Scaringe's challenge is getting a new electric vehicle brand off the ground while supplying 100,000 promised delivery vans to his company's largest customer and one of its biggest shareholders  Amazon.


Already, Rivian has conceded that its inexperience is hurting efforts to secure precious semiconductors.The microchip shortage, along with other supply-chain constraints, prompted Rivian to cut its 2022 production targets in half, to just 25,000 vehicles.The 39-year-old Scaringe, heralded in a 2020 Forbes cover story as Elon Musk's new nemesis, is getting a taste of the kinds of growing pains that the Tesla CEO famously lamented as "production hell."

*The big picture:* Manufacturing glitches can make new model launches treacherous for any carmaker, especially an inexperienced startup.


Rivian's challenge is even steeper: it's trying to launch four models almost simultaneously  a pickup, an SUV and two delivery vans.

*seemed to take all these pressures in stride last week,* however, as he drove me in a golf cart around Rivian's 3.4-million-square-foot assembly plant in Normal, Illinois  formerly home to a joint venture between Chrysler and Mitsubishi.

*Details:* With the flat brim of his Rivian cap pulled low, Scaringe frequently leapt off the cart to offer a closer look at the company's expanding manufacturing operations:


The six giant stamping presses where aluminum and steel parts are loudly formed.The automated body shop where scores of robots weld, rivet and glue auto parts together.The pristine paint shop, where trucks and vans do somersaults through a series of giant paint baths.The final assembly area, split in two  one line for Rivian trucks and SUVs, another for Amazon's vans  where items like seats, dashboards and steering wheels are added.

*The supply chain challenges of the past year* have been more pronounced than he expected, Scaringe says, acknowledging some frustration: "We have a plant with 5,000 people but we need the parts here to support it."


Microchip manufacturers are allocating shipments based on their customers' historical production volumes, he said. That hurts Rivian, which only recently started manufacturing vehicles."Im on the phone with semiconductor supplier CEOs every day," he says, trying to convince them Rivian will produce the number of vehicles it says it will."It's a day-in, day-out battle for allocation and the number we get is precisely equal to the number of vehicles we build."

*The intrigue:* Rivian's inexperience may be a disadvantage now, but Scaringe is looking to establish a track record that will secure long-term partnerships with critical EV component makers.


"Suppliers are trying to figure out who are going to be the dominant players 10 years from now, so they want to build relationships [with companies] that are going to represent significant slices of market share," he explains."A year ago, we were less proven. Today, were at the very top of the list, and where we're not at the top, were working very hard to get there."

*The bottom line:* Rivian delivered a grand total of 920 vehicles in 2021 and has 83,000 customer "pre-orders" in hand.


It's not clear how patient those customers will be, given that other electric pickups from GM and Ford are hitting the market now.Meanwhile, Amazon, an expert in fast delivery, is still waiting for its vans.
https://www.axios.com/rivian-opportu...ab96cc972.html

_____________

Mercedes-Benz Vision EQXX concept car traveled over 1,000 km on a single charge

Mercedes-Benz announced that its electric concept car, the Vision EQXX, successfully completed a long-range test of over 1,000 km on a single battery charge. It was among the longest distances covered by an electric vehicle on a single charge.



 
The trip took place across several European cities, starting in Germany, then on to Switzerland and Italy, and finally to its destination, the port town of Cassis near Marseille in the South of France. Temperatures ranged from 3 to 18 degrees Celsius (37 to 64 degrees Fahrenheit), and the vehicle traveled at an average speed of 54 mph.

The distance covered was over 1,000 km, or about 621 miles. That is more than twice the typical range that most EVs on the road today can travel. According to Mercedes, the Vision EQXXs state of charge on arrival was around 15 percent, leaving the vehicle with a remaining range of around 140 km (87 miles). The average consumption was a record-breaking low of 8.7 kWh per 100 km (7.1 kWh per 62 miles).

Mercedes first introduced the Vision EQXX earlier this year as primarily an experiment in battery efficiency. With its sporty intentions and sleek, futuristic design, the concept car will likely serve as the basis for a production car that could end up rivaling other luxury EVs like the Porsche Taycan, Audi E-tron GT, and Tesla Roadster.

The real-world range test is a boon for Mercedes, which previously claimed that the Vision EQXX will consume energy at a rate of 10kWh per 100 kilometers, or more than 6 miles per kWh. Those tests were based on a simulation of real-world traffic conditions, an estimate the Vision EQXX bested under actual real-world conditions.

At the time, Mercedes said the Vision EQXXs superior range is completely realistic and that many of its technological advancements will be integrated into future production vehicles through the Mercedes-Benz Modular Architecture. The results from the real-world tests will serve to bolster those claims.

Of course, a range estimate is still just that: an estimate. It will be up to the Environmental Protection Agency in the US, as well as Europes Worldwide Harmonized Light Vehicle Test Procedure (WLTP), to certify any EV range independently. Most electric vehicles on the market today have a range that falls between 200 and 300 miles, while some earlier models have less than that. The latest crop of EVs has ranges of 250300 miles.

Of course, EV range is highly subjective. Even the EPAs rating system is only meant to present a snapshot under the specific conditions of the agencys testing process. It typically excludes factors such as steep hill climbing and the effects of cold weather, which can wear down a vehicles battery much faster than when driving on flat surfaces or in warmer weather.

To Mercedes credit, the company didnt perform its range test under anything resembling perfect conditions. The route included a variety of steep, mountainous conditions, as well as construction work and other hazards. The wide range of temperatures, from chilly mountain air to more temperate conditions, helped show off the Vision EQXXs performance in a variety of settings. The vehicle did not encounter snow or any freezing conditions, which has been known to suck energy out of an EV battery. https://www.theverge.com/2022/4/13/2...ry-charge-test

_____________

*In other news..*


Biden administration reverses Trump-era rule limiting scrutiny of environmental impacts

The White House on Tuesday finalized a rule that will once again require federal agencies to consider indirect and cumulative environmental impacts of their actions, including those related to climate change.

The rule effectively restores portions of the long-standing rules for how agencies conduct environmental reviews under the National Environmental Policy Act that were altered by the Trump administration. It will allow agencies to expand consideration of environmental justice factors in decision-making  aligning with the stated priorities of the Biden administration.

A second, broader rule making additional changes is expected to be proposed later this year.

Background: Following longtime complaints from industry and Republicans about permitting time for new projects like highways or transmission infrastructure or other actions like fossil fuel lease sales, the Trump administration in 2020 changed its NEPA implementation regulations.

The Trump rule shortened time frames for conducting reviews and removed a requirement that agencies consider cumulative impacts, which could have made it easier to downplay the climate effects of certain actions.

The rule drew litigation, but the lawsuits have not advanced far given the Biden administrations plans to reconsider the regulation. One judge last year tossed a lawsuit from environmental groups after finding their alleged harm was too speculative at this stage.

Details: The Phase 1 rule, Reg. 0331-AA05, will be published in Wednesdays Federal Register and take effect May 20. It makes three major changes.

The Biden rule reinstates the definition of effects that require study to include direct, indirect and cumulative effects. Critics argued the Trump rule that eliminated this definition could allow agencies to downplay climate change and environmental justice concerns.

The restoration of direct, indirect, and cumulative effects as part of the definition of effects better reflects NEPAs statutory purpose, policy, and intent and is more consistent with the case law interpreting NEPAs requirements, the rule said.

It also expands agency flexibility to define the purpose and need of a project or action, an early step in the review process that defines things like which alternative actions are considered. The rule clarifies that agencies have discretion to consider a variety of factors when assessing an application for an authorization, removing the requirement that an agency base the purpose and need on the goals of an applicant and the agencys statutory authority.

And the White Houses Council on Environmental Quality has removed ceiling provisions added by the Trump administration that set its NEPA regulations as the maximum requirements they could include in their own individual agency NEPA procedures.

The removal of the ceiling provisions allows agencies to exercise their discretion to develop and implement procedures beyond the CEQ regulatory requirements; however, agency procedures cannot conflict with current CEQ regulations, the rule said.

Restoring these basic community safeguards will provide regulatory certainty, reduce conflict, and help ensure that projects get built right the first time, CEQ Chair Brenda Mallory said in a statement. Patching these holes in the environmental review process will help projects get built faster, be more resilient, and provide greater benefits  to people who live nearby.

Whats next: While the Phase 1 rule largely restored language in place prior to the Trump administration, CEQ is working on a Phase 2" rule, Reg. 0331-AA07, that is expected to make broader changes to the NEPA regulations for agencies.

The Phase 1 rule is a good start, but the Phase 2 rule must also be aggressive, environmental groups said.

The upcoming phase 2 rulemaking process is an opportunity for the administration to engage directly with those most impacted by polluting industries and reflect their voices in a final rule that delivers on the commitments this administration has made to environmental justice communities, said Earthjustice President Abigail Dillen.

Brett Hartl, government affairs director at the Center for Biological Diversity, said, These key protections must be quickly put back in place and then strengthened during the next phase. https://www.politico.com/news/2022/0...pacts-00026207

----------


## S Landreth

Major Japanese Railway Now Powered Only by Renewable Energy

Japanese railway company, Tokyu, says it now uses only renewable energy to power its train operations. That means Tokyu’s huge network of train lines in and around Tokyo do not produce any carbon dioxide emissions.

The change took place April 1.

Tokyu employs 3,855 people and connects Tokyo with the nearby city of Yokohama. It has more than 100 kilometers of railway tracks serving 2.2 million people a day.

It is the first railroad operator in Japan to have reached the goal of zero carbon emissions. It says the carbon dioxide reduction is equal to the yearly average emissions of 56,000 Japanese households.

Nicholas Little is director of railway education at Michigan State University. He praised Tokyu for supporting renewable energy. But he noted it is also important to improve ways of creating renewable energy.

“...The bigger impacts come from increasing electricity generation from renewable sources,” Little said. “The long-term battle is to increase production of renewable electricity.”

______________

Biden administration, DOE announce $3 billion in new funding to support US EV battery manufacturing and recycling

President Biden and the US Department of Energy have issued multiple notices of intent to allocate $2.91 billion in support of EV battery manufacturing as part of the Bipartisan Infrastructure Law. The DOE shared plans to use the funds to further battery materials refining, production plants, and battery cell manufacturing facilities in addition to battery recycling.

The latest news is another movement flush with funding to support clean energy and create US jobs, a major talking point of President Biden during his campaign trail before taking office.

Just yesterday, the US Departments of Transportation and Energy jointly announced nearly $5 billion set aside to support a national electric vehicle charging network under the National Electric Vehicle Infrastructure (NEVI) Formula Program – another program established within President Joe Biden’s Bipartisan Infrastructure Law.

With the latest announcement, the US government has publicly acknowledged a looming threat of lithium-ion battery dependency from China and is designating funds to bring more manufacturing to US soil.

US to produce EV batteries to gain energy independence

The latest round of funding in support of US EV adoption came from the Department of Energy in the form of two letters of intent, promising just under $3 billion in funds.

By bringing EV battery manufacturing stateside, the US hopes to increase economic competitiveness in the global EV market and gain energy independence from the battery monopoly China currently operates. Furthermore, the overall manufacturing process will significantly shorten US supply chains and bring new clean energy jobs to US workers. US Secretary of Energy Jennifer M. Granholm spoke:

_As electric cars and trucks continue to grow in popularity within the United States and around the world, we must seize the chance to make advanced batteries — the heart of this growing industry — right here at home. With funding from Bipartisan Infrastructure Law, we’re making it possible to establish a thriving battery supply chain in the United States._

The aforementioned Bipartisan Infrastructure Law will allow DOE to help fund new, retrofitted, and expanded US facilities for the entire life cycle of an EV battery – from processing materials, producing cells and packs, to recycling batteries.

The letters of intent state the funding will also support research, development, and demonstration of second-life applications for batteries following their use powering US-made EVs.

The funding, which is expected to become available in the coming months, will support the US in producing EV batteries and the materials that go into them such as Lithium, which remains in high demand around the globe.

_____________

California nearly 100% powered by renewables for first time

Renewable electricity met 100% of California's demand for the first time on Saturday, environmentalists said, much of it from large amounts of solar power produced along Interstate 10, an hour east of the Coachella Valley.

While partygoers celebrated in the blazing sunshine at the Stagecoach music festival, energy demand statewide hit 18,672 megawatts at 2:45 p.m. local time, and 37,172 megawatts were available to meet it. The power came from renewables, according to a continuous tracker provided by California Independent System Operator, or CAISO,  a nonprofit that oversees the state's bulk electric power system and transmission lines.

Solar power provided 12,391 megawatts – two-thirds of the amount needed. The milestone lasted almost 15 minutes before edging down to about 97% renewables.

"Early indications are we may have hit a new record for the amount of renewables serving load, but we will need time to verify the numbers," CAISO spokeswoman Anne Gonzales said.

Environmentalists who've pushed for years for all of California's power to come from renewables were jubilant as they watched the tracker edge to 100%.

"Once it hit 100%, we were very excited," said Laura Deehan, executive director for Environment California. She said the organization and others have worked for 20 years to push the Golden State to complete renewable power via a series of ever tougher mandates. "California solar plants play a really big role."

The group pushed for 1 million solar rooftops statewide, which has been achieved, adding what some say is a more environmentally friendly form of solar power than the solar farms, which eat up large swaths of the Mojave desert and fragile landscapes.

________________

Germany, India sign $10.5B green development deal

Germany and India signed a series of bilateral agreements Monday focused on sustainable development that will see the South Asian nation receive 10 billion euros ($10.5 billion) in aid by 2030 to boost the use of clean energy.

The accords were signed during a visit to Berlin by India's Prime Minister, Narendra Modi. Germany Chancellor Olaf Scholz is seeking to elicit India's support for the tough stance taken by Europe and the United States toward Russia over the war in Ukraine.

Modi reiterated his call to both Russia and Ukraine to end the fighting, saying: "We believe that no party can emerge victorious in this war.”

The agreements covered issues ranging from technical assistance to increase the use of renewable energy and hydrogen, to reducing greenhouse gas emissions, protecting biodiversity and improving agricultural land use.

The environmental group Germanwatch welcomed the accords, describing India as “swing state” for global efforts to tackle climate change.

“Accelerating the energy transition there is a vital contribution to staying within the 1.5-degree limit,” said its policy director Christoph Bals, referring to the warming threshold set in the 2015 Paris climate agreement. He urged other members of the Group of Seven major industrialized economies to reach similar agreements with India.

Scholz has invited India, Indonesia, Senegal and South Africa to attend the next G-7 summit in Germany at the end of June.

_____________

EU Proposed Russian Oil Blockade Aimed at 'Deflating Putin's War Chest'

The European Commission announced Wednesday a proposed phaseout of all Russian oil imports over a six-month period as part of a fresh package of sanctions to make President Vladimir Putin "pay a high price for his brutal aggression" in Ukraine.

The announcement came as climate campaigners continue to urge the U.S. and E.U. to respond to the invasion with policies and investments that boost renewable energy—a strategy that would address both the planetary crisis of global heating and Europe's heavy reliance on Russian fuels.

"This will be a complete import ban on all Russian oil, seaborne and pipeline, crude and refined," European Commission President Ursula von der Leyen said in a speech to the European Parliament on Wednesday.

A phased-in ban "allows us and our partners to secure alternative supply routes and minimizes the impact on global markets," she said, announcing a six-month phaseout for crude oil and an end-of-year timeline for refined products.

Europe currently relies on Russia for about 25% of its oil imports and 40% of its gas imports.

----------


## S Landreth

Renewable power is set to break another global record in 2022 despite headwinds from higher costs and supply chain bottlenecks

 
Unprecedented growth in capacity additions is mainly driven by solar PV in China and Europe as renewables demonstrate their energy security benefits amid market turmoil

New capacity for generating electricity from solar, wind and other renewables increased to a record level worldwide in 2021 and will grow further this year as governments increasingly seek to take advantage of renewables energy security and climate benefits, according to the International Energy Agency.

The world added a record 295 gigawatts of new renewable power capacity in 2021, overcoming supply chain challenges, construction delays and high raw material prices, according to the IEAs latest Renewable Energy Market Update. Global capacity additions are expected to rise this year to 320 gigawatts  equivalent to an amount that would come close to meeting the entire electricity demand of Germany or matching the European Unions total electricity generation from natural gas.  Solar PV is on course to account for 60% of global renewable power growth in 2022, followed by wind and hydropower.

In the European Union, annual additions jumped by almost 30% to 36 gigawatts in 2021, finally exceeding the blocs previous record of 35 gigawatts set a decade ago. The additional renewables capacity commissioned for 2022 and 2023 has the potential to significantly reduce the European Unions dependence on Russian gas in the power sector. However, the actual contribution will depend on the success of parallel energy efficiency measures to keep the regions energy demand in check.

Energy market developments in recent months  especially in Europe  have proven once again the essential role of renewables in improving energy security, in addition to their well-established effectiveness at reducing emissions, said IEA Executive Director Fatih Birol. Cutting red tape, accelerating permitting and providing the right incentives for faster deployment of renewables are some of the most important actions governments can take to address todays energy security and market challenges, while keeping alive the possibility of reaching our international climate goals.

________________


Europe Drafts $205 Billion Plan to Wean Itself Off Russian Fuels

The European Unions executive arm is set to bolster renewables and energy savings goals as part of a 195 billion-euro ($205 billion) plan to end its dependency on Russian fossil fuels by 2027.

The European Commission will propose raising its clean energy target for 2030 to 45% from the current 40% when it puts forward a package to implement its RePowerEU strategy on May 18, according to people familiar with the matter. It will also boost its energy-efficiency goal, requiring member states to reduce energy consumption by at least 13% from projections made in 2020 versus the current 9%.

The EU wants to combine faster deployment of renewables, greater energy savings, diversification of supplies from international partners and new tools to accelerate investment in a bid to replace coal, oil and natural gas from Russia following the countrys invasion of Ukraine. The strategy, which will bolster a Green Deal push for bigger emissions cuts by 2030, can save the bloc 80 billion euros on gas, 12 billion euros on oil and 1.7 billion euros on coal imports a year, the people said.

It is poised to include a target of 10 million tons of domestic renewable hydrogen production and 10 million tons of renewable hydrogen imports by 2030. The objective for biomethane production will be 35 billion tons.

The package may still change before adoption. The commission has a policy of not commenting on draft documents.

To help unlock investment, the commission wants to bring forward financing from the Innovation Fund, which is based on revenues from sales of carbon permits in the EU Emissions Trading System. That will be done in a call for projects this autumn, with the available funding set to double.

_____________

Biden administration cancels 3 major offshore oil lease sales

The Interior Department announced Wednesday it won't proceed with plans for three oil and gas lease sales in the Gulf of Mexico and Alaska's Cook Inlet.

Why it matters: The move that all but ends the likelihood of the U.S. government selling new drilling leases in coastal waters in 2022 comes as gas prices hit all-time highs and after President Biden spoke of supplying European nations with fuel to ease dependence on Russian energy following the invasion of Ukraine, per the Washington Post.

It's another win for environmental groups after a federal judge last January canceled the Biden administration's late 2021 sale of new oil-and-gas drilling leases in the Gulf of Mexico. That's due to expire in June, WashPost notes.

Driving the news: The Interior Department said in an emailed statement that due to "lack of industry interest in leasing in the area," it "will not move forward with the proposed Cook Inlet OCS oil and gas lease sale 258."

"The Department also will not move forward with lease sales 259 and 261 in the Gulf of Mexico region, as a result of delays due to factors including conflicting court rulings that impacted work on these proposed lease sales," the statement added.

Between the lines: The Russian military assault on Ukraine is forcing Biden, a president who wants to hasten the transition away from fossil fuels in order to curb global warming, toward embracing more oil production and natural gas exports, Axios' Ben Geman writes.

What they're saying: Drew Caputo, vice president of litigation for lands, wildlife and oceans for the environmental advocacy group Earthjustice, told CBS News the announcement was "good for the climate, which can't handle new oil and gas development."

Meanwhile, Frank Macchiarola, senior vice president of policy, economics and regulatory affairs at the American Petroleum Institute, said in an emailed statement: "Unfortunately, this is becoming a pattern  the administration talks about the need for more supply and acts to restrict it.

"As geopolitical volatility and global energy prices continue to rise, we again urge the administration to end the uncertainty and immediately act on a new five-year program for federal offshore leasing."

__________________

*Extra*


This Arctic town wants to make renewable energy work at the top of the world

For Toku Oshima, a hunter from Greenland, the quest to bring renewable energy to her hometown of Qaanaaq is not just a fight against climate change  its a fight for cultural survival.

In 2015, Oshima journeyed from Qaanaaq  the northernmost town in the country  to a climate conference in Ilulissat, about 1,000 kilometres to the south. She had wanted to discuss how Earths rapidly changing climate threatened traditional ways of life in Greenland, such as Indigenous forms of hunting and fishing. But she came away also thinking about how to tackle another existential crisis facing Qaanaaq: energy security.

At the conference, a friend told Oshima that shed seen a presentation in which Mary Albert, a snow physicist at Dartmouth College in New Hampshire, had discussed climate-change evidence thats preserved in ice cores. Albert had mentioned that transitioning to renewable-energy sources could help to curb the climate crisis, and had shown a picture of her own home decked out with solar panels. Oshima approached Albert during a coffee break, thinking that the scientist might have ideas about how to cut energy costs in Qaanaaq.

Albert was at first dubious that she could help. But as she opened her mouth to explain that renewables werent her speciality, she thought to herself: What a cop out. You have a PhD in engineering. Are you really going to tell these people theres no way you can help them?

That marked the beginning of a collaboration between Albert and Oshima to help ween Qaanaaq off fossil fuels. In the past few years, Albert has recruited students at Dartmouth to work on a range of projects, including designing energy-efficient homes and testing the towns potential for solar energy. And this month, Albert is heading to Qaanaaq to test newly developed solar and wind devices that she hopes will one day heat homes there.

Prototypes on the way

Albert and her students hope to get round these problems by building technologies that Qaanaaqs carpenter  Oshimas husband  can easily install and fix.

Two of the groups devices will be tested in Qaanaaq this month. One of these prototypes, designed by Alberts student Simon Oster, uses wind energy to generate heat. Other renewable-energy projects in the Arctic, such as the Chaninik Wind Group in Alaska, do this already using electricity produced by wind turbines. But Albert says that Osters device is different because it generates heat directly from wind. Similar designs have been suggested before, Oster says, but none has reached the prototype stage. His own design is top secret for now, so he cant discuss it.

Albert hopes that the wind device could be used in the dark of winter to reduce heating costs. And in the summer, homes could generate heat using the second prototype. This one, designed by Dartmouth student Tucker Oddleifson, is a type of window that traps solar heat. The idea is not new, but Oddleifson says that these particular windows are simpler than other designs and are built to make the most of the Arctic summers 24 hours of sunlight. The team hopes that, eventually, these small-scale devices could be used anywhere, Albert says.

Oshima and the researchers are not under any illusions that their project will solve all the towns challenges. But the devices could go a long way to helping Qaanaaqs residents have an easier life and continue to live in northwestern Greenland, where their people have lived for thousands of years, Albert says. They want to be warm and comfortable  and they want to be able to afford it.

_____________

*In other news*


 
I didnt realize how vulnerable it was, he added.

Patricellis home was swept away overnight, but video of his neighbors house succumbing to the ocean went viral this week. That neighbor, who lives in Tennessee, declined to comment when reached by phone. A third nearby home met the same fate in February.

It was a shock, Patricelli said of the call he received that his house was gone. He later texted photos from before and after the collapse, writing, Now there is absolutely nothing there  its all been taken by the sea  we basically have a vacant lot.

The precarious nature of homes along the Outer Banks and other barrier islands is nothing new. Nor is the willingness of some Americans to stomach the risks posed by hurricanes and other natural disasters in exchange for homes and investments in desirable locations.

But the episode on the Outer Banks this week highlights a problem likely to deepen as climate change worsens.

For a variety of reasons, Americans continue to flock to disaster-prone areas of the country, despite growing risks of floods, fires and other catastrophes. And as sea levels rise, storms intensify and heat waves grow hotter, even places that once seemed relatively free of risk could face more serious threats to health and homes. https://www.washingtonpost.com/clima...arolina-house/

Adaptation: https://twitter.com/AndrewDessler/st...42020817788928

----------


## S Landreth

Zero Emission Vehicle Transition Council: Progress Dashboard

In 2022, BloombergNEF is supporting the work of the Zero Emission Vehicle Transition Council, an international forum that convenes governments representing over half of the worlds car market, to accelerate the pace of the global transition to zero-emission vehicles.

To coincide with todays ZEV Transition Council Ministerial Meeting in Leipzig, Germany, BNEF is publishing a dashboard showing the speed of progress towards ZEVs globally, and in ZEV Transition Council countries.

 
Some key findings from the dashboard include:


Global passenger electric vehicle (EV) sales grew by 103% in 2021, to nearly 6.6 million units. ZEVTC member countries combined were responsible for 50% of these EV sales. About 70% of global EV sales were pure battery electric vehicles, which are zero-emission at the tailpipe. Around 30% were plug-in hybrids, while fuel cell vehicles were below 1% of the market.


Globally, EVs accounted for 13% of passenger vehicle sales in 4Q 2021, or 9% when excluding plug-in hybrids. If plug-in hybrids are included, countries such as Norway (97%), Sweden (60%), Netherlands (51%) and Denmark (49%) have reached very high sales penetrations as of 4Q 2021, demonstrating true mass-market demand for cleaner vehicles. Other countries are still getting their markets started.


The public charging infrastructure base is growing steadily. The typical ZEVTC country added about 20-30% to its installed base of public charging connectors in 2021, while some (notably India and Italy) added connectors at a much higher rate.


Several automakers with headquarters or major operations in ZEVTC countries have surpassed 10% EVs in their sales mix: BMW, Geely, Mercedes-Benz and VW Group. Tesla has been the leading EV manufacturer since 2018.


Sales of zero-emission trucks are still very low, putting commercial vehicle decarbonization far behind the progress made in passenger vehicles. However, three major truck manufacturers have recently presented plans for zero emission medium- and heavy-duty trucks. Between 2019-2021, these three manufacturers (Daimler, Volvo and Traton) sold around 450,000 units annually in ZEVTC countries, accounting for about 30% of the market.


Global oil demand in road transport reached roughly 43.7 million barrels per day in 2021, a slight increase since 2015. The adoption of electric vehicles and fuel cell vehicles avoided almost 1.5 millions of barrels of oil per day in 2021  about 3.3% of total demand. The displaced demand is roughly equivalent to one-fifth of Russias total oil and oil products exports prior to the war, and roughly double Germanys imports of Russian oil and products at the end of 2021.

 
_________________


Costs for switching from coal to renewables has plunged

Its now cheaper to switch from coal to renewables instead of coal to gas, report shows

Record-high coal and gas prices have been pushing prices higher for consumers and businesses alike, but there could be a silver lining.

According to the findings of climate analytics firm TransitionZero, it is now cheaper to switch from coal to clean energy, compared to switching from coal to gas  thanks to the falling cost of renewables and battery storage, coupled with the rising volatility of gas prices.

The carbon price needed to incentivize the switch from coal generation to renewable energy for storage has dipped to a negative price, said Jacqueline Tao, an analyst at TransitionZero.

So essentially that means that you can actually switch to renewables at a cost saving, she told CNBCs Street Signs Asia on Wednesday.

The report claims that the global average cost of switching from coal to renewable energy has plunged by 99% since 2010, compared to switching from coal to gas.

Using its Coal to Clean Carbon Price Index  or C3PI project  the company measured the carbon price level it takes to motivate 25 countries to switch fuels, from existing coal to renewables such as new onshore wind or solar photovoltaics plus battery.

Their findings show that the carbon price required to incentivize the coal-to-clean energy switch has plummeted to -$62 per ton of carbon dioxide emitted on average in 2022. Thats compared to $235/tCO2 to incentive them to switch from coal to gas.

This challenges the place of natural gas as a bridge fuel to transition from coal to clean energy like wind, solar and other renewables. Traditionally, gas has been considered a bridge from coal to renewables because burning gas has a lower carbon intensity than burning coal.

EU plans massive increase in green energy to help end reliance on Russia

_________________


Rosenbauer Concept Fire Truck

The world around us is constantly changing. Based on the megatrends in firefighting, Rosenbauer is already designing the firefighting vehicle of tomorrow - today.

The future trends such as the silver society, gender shift and individualization suggest that the working methods of fire departments will change fundamentally. The CFT, therefore, stands for an ergonomically optimized vehicle that can be adapted to a wide variety of requirements and operated intuitively. Connectivity, globalization and knowledge culture reflect the importance of communication and digitization in our society. The networking of man and machine will become increasingly important and will also make a decisive contribution to the success of operations. The topics of mobility, new ecology and urbanization are important when it comes to environmental protection and traffic. The Concept Fire Truck is electrically powered and is, therefore, environmentally friendly, maneuverable and safe.

In June 2020, the CFT becomes the RT (Revolutionary Technology), a new vehicle series that brings the advantages and functionalities of the CFT into series production. The series development will be completed in 2021 with practical tests at the first customers Berliner Feuerwehr, Brandweer Amsterdam Amstelland and Dubai Civil Defense.

LAFD RTX Walkaround


 
_________________

*Just for fun..*


Taiga was born to electrify the off-road segment, the most challenging and demanding vehicle category. As a trailblazing off-road EV manufacturer, our product line includes mountain, trail, and utility snowmobiles, as well as personal watercraft models.

At our core, we are an innovative technology company who designs purpose-built electric powertrains for outdoor adventure by championing advanced engineering. With a clean-sheet manufacturing approach and rigorous performance standards, these revolutionary off-road vehicles turn dreams into destinations.

We are re-defining the future of outdoor exploration by giving enthusiasts the ability to sustainably explore the waters of the world, and snowy scenery without compromising performance and power.

Our vision is simple, accelerate off-road electrification with our mass-production capabilities.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Interesting article , on using regenerative braking to develop electric  trains and trucks that never need recharging
"_It turns out that under the right conditions — going far enough downhill at enough of an angle with a heavy load — electric vehicles can generate a useful amount of energy. They can make enough, in fact, to power their trip back up, and they often make electricity to spare — once they’ve dropped off their cargo._ "
Electric vehicles tease a new energy source: Gravity

----------


## malmomike77

Was reading up about this some time back, use cheap off peak wind power to create potential energy stored in old coal mine shafts.

https://gravitricity.com/technology/

----------


## happynz

^ ^ hmm...




> The first law of thermodynamics is the law of conservation of energy. It states that energy is always conserved. It means that energy can be neither created nor destroyed. Instead, it simply changes from one form to another. To keep a machine moving, the energy applied should stay with the machine without any losses. Because of this fact alone, it is impossible to build perpetual motion machines.
> Science Explained: The Physics of Perpetual Motion Machines

----------


## pickel

^
You missed the part about them coming back with no cargo.

----------


## happynz

555 ... deadheading... that's not something that shipping companies are keen on.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> 555 ... deadheading... that's not something that shipping companies are keen on.


There is one thing that shipping companies are keen on and is making money, if they could make money going empty both ways, I guarantee you that's exactly what they will be doing.
This system seems designed  for specific applications where coming back empty  makes sense , such as Trucks delivering ore from a mine that come back empty anyway.

----------


## happynz

> Trucks delivering ore from a mine that come back empty anyway.


Good point.

----------


## David48atTD

Now, who said hydrogen isn't viable energy source?   :Smile: 

---

Could hydrogen ease Germany's reliance on Russian gas?



Veronika  Grimm is an economics professor at the University of  Erlangen-Nuremberg, and currently one of Germany's three special  advisors to the federal government, called Economic Sages.

"We  need to diversify and decarbonise our energy sources faster than  initially planned," she says. To help achieve that goal, Ms Grimm wants  the nation to "ramp-up" its use of hydrogen.

Hydrogen  can store vast amounts of energy, replace natural gas in industrial  processes, and power fuel cells in trucks, trains, ships or planes that  emit nothing but vapour of drinkable water.

Could hydrogen ease Germany'''s reliance on Russian gas? - BBC News

----------


## S Landreth

Renewable energy superpower: Australia votes for climate action

Australias election has brought in a wave of Greens and independents pushing for aggressive targets to cut carbon emissions.

The election result, with the pivotal role climate change played, represents a remarkable shift for Australia, one of the worlds biggest per-capita carbon emitters and top coal and gas exporters. It was shunned at last years Glasgow climate summit for failing to match other rich nations ambitious targets.

Together we can end the climate wars, incoming Prime Minister Anthony Albanese said in his victory speech. Together we can take advantage of the opportunity for Australia to be a renewable energy superpower.

Albanese has said Labor would maintain its target of cutting carbon emissions 43 percent from 2005 levels by 2030, already much tougher than the outgoing conservative governments Paris climate target of a cut of up to 28 percent.

With votes still being counted, Labor is short of a majority in the lower house of parliament, so it may need the support of an expanded cross-bench. Even with an outright majority, it could face a fight in the Senate, where it will likely need to need to work with the Greens to pass legislation, including the 2030 emissions target.

Now the battle will be over ambition in short-term targets, legislating a plan so its out of the hands of any one government, and hitting pause on new fossil fuel mines, said Richie Merzian, climate and energy head at the Australia Institute think-tank.

The Greens want to achieve net-zero by 2035 rather than 2050, stop new coal and gas infrastructure from being built, and end coal-fired generation by 2030.

Labor will also face pressure from a handful of climate-focused independents pushing for emissions reductions of at least 50 percent by 2030.

Fossil fuel jobs

Defeated Prime Minister Scott Morrison once mocked Labor, brandishing a lump of coal in parliament saying: Dont be afraid.

Since then, Labor  conscious of its defeat in 2019 when it lost seats in regions reliant on coal and gas jobs  has dropped or diluted policies that could hurt them.

________________


Ericsson (ERIC), Deutsche Switch to Renewable Energy Sources

Ericsson ERIC and Deutsche Telekom AG DTEGY have started using solar and wind power at an energy-intensive 5G mobile site in Germany amid the soaring electricity costs. This initiative will enable a live radio site to efficiently harness solar and wind energy and optimize power supply and demand.

The energy costs that account for 5% of the operating expenses have a high probability of increasing with the broader deployment of 5G. According to Ericsson, the 5-kilowatt wind turbine and solar modules have the potential to power the entire site of Ditteheim, around 120 miles north of Munich in the state of Bavaria. The site currently contains 12sqm of solar modules.

One of the major goals of this partnership between ERIC and Deutsche Telekom is to authenticate energy efficiency and related cost-cutting solutions based on careful usage of energy and controlled and increased use of renewable resources. The incorporation of these two renewable energy sources implies that the site can theoretically be operated on a stand-alone basis without relying on a cable connection to the electrical power grid. The solution will continue making an immense contribution to powering the site as long as it is backed by supporting weather conditions.

According to Harnessing, the 5G Consumer Potential report from Ericsson, the worldwide 5G consumer market is expected to be worth $31 trillion by 2030. 5G is poised to drive massive opportunities for communications service providers in consumer business over the decade.

________________


Duke Energy Florida's first solar power plant in Bay County delivers clean, renewable energy to customers

ST. PETERSBURG, Fla., May 24, 2022 -- As part of its commitment to provide cleaner energy solutions to benefit customers throughout the state, Duke Energy Florida today announced that the first utility-scale solar power plant in Bay County is now operational and delivering power to the electric grid.

"Growing renewable energy in Florida is a top priority for us, and we are proud to complete the first utility-scale solar site in Bay County," said Duke Energy Florida state president Melissa Seixas. "This project will play a major role in our state's transition toward a cleaner energy future and demonstrates how neighbors, businesses and communities can come together to make meaningful impacts that will benefit Florida's environment, energy system and electric customers."

The Sandy Creek Solar Power Plant was built on 625 acres in Bay County, Fla. As the county's first utility-scale solar power plant, the facility brings 74.9 megawatts (MW) of clean energy to the area and consists of approximately 220,000 single-axis tracking solar panels, capable of producing enough electricity to power approximately 23,000 homes annually at peak production.

The new facility is part of Duke Energy Florida's commitment to provide customers with 700 MW of clean energy through the completion of 10 facilities by 2022. These 10 facilities are located throughout Florida, as far south as Highlands County and as far north as Hamilton County. Nine of the 10 facilities are now in service, while the remaining site in Hardee County is under construction and expected to be completed this summer.

Solar generation commitment

With a combined investment of more than $2 billion, Duke Energy Florida's solar generation portfolio will include 25 grid-tied solar power plants, which will benefit all Florida customers and will provide about 1,500 MW of emission-free generation from approximately 5 million solar panels by 2024.

_______________


Biden highlights Hyundai investment pledge, saying EVs are good for climate, jobs and business

President Biden on Sunday said electric vehicles (EVs) are good for climate, jobs and businesses, highlighting Hyundais announcement that the automotive manufacturer will spend more than $5 billion to build an EV plant near Savannah, Georgia.

During remarks in Seoul, South Korea alongside Hyundai Motor Group Chairman Chung Eui-sun, Biden noted the U.S.s climate goal for electric vehicles and emphasized his administrations commitment to achieving the objective.

Last year, standing together with the CEOs of major American manufacturers, along with the CEO and the head of the United Auto Workers, I signed an executive order setting a goal of having 50 percent of all new vehicles sold by the year 2030 be electric.  And its an ambitious target, I know, but I believe we can meet it, Biden said.

But were all committed to making it happen  auto companies, American UAW, and the  and the federal government as well  because all understand the same basic thing: Electric vehicles are good for our climate goals, but theyre also good for jobs, and theyre good for business, he added.

Bidens comments come days after Hyundai Motor Group announced that it will spend $5.5 billion on a new electric vehicle plant near Savannah, which will lead to the hiring of at least 8,100 people.

The plant will be Hyundais first facility focused on assembling electric vehicles. It will also create vehicle batteries.

Construction is scheduled to begin in 2023, and in 2025 it is expected to start manufacturing up to 300,000 vehicles annually.

Biden, during remarks alongside Chung on Sunday, said thanks to Hyundai, we are being part of this transformative automobile sector and accelerating us on the road where were going to be [heading] to  the United States  an all-electric future.

And thats what were shooting for, he added.

The president also underscored the strength of American workers and union efforts.

Hyundai and any company investing in the United States would benefit greatly from entering into partnerships with some of the most highly skilled, dedicated, and engaged workers in the world, anywhere you can find. And that is American union members, Biden said.

And again, every venture to manufacture electric vehicles and electric vehicle batteries would be made stronger by a collective bargaining relationship with our unions, he added.

_________________


Industry heavyweights unite in U.S. battery push

Auto giants are joining with battery companies, EV startups and lithium producers in a new coalition seeking stronger federal support for building a large U.S. battery supply chain.

*Driving the news:* The Coalition for American Battery Independence (CABI) launches Tuesday.


Members include General Motors, Ford, Panasonic, Tesla, Form Energy, Albemarle, Proterra and the Zero Emission Transportation Association.The group, run via the lobbying firm Boundary Stone Partners, targets batteries for electric vehicles and storage.The goal: cohesive support for everything from raw materials processing and refining to component manufacturing to making battery packs.

*Why it matters:* Battery demand is slated to surge in coming years and decades.


There's intense global competition to build supply chains (and expand and diversify mining, a challenge that's not a current CABI focus).It's "critically imperative for our energy and climate security to re-shore these battery materials and manufacturing capacity," CABI said.

*The big picture:* The Biden administration is trying to boost the supply chain with steps like Energy Department grants and loan guarantees.


But Mike Carr of Boundary Stone  which represents several CABI members  said more holistic policies are needed.The group will initially work behind the scenes with policymakers, he said.It wants Congress to pass tax incentives for manufacturing and processing.Executive support could include use of the Defense Production Act and other purchasing authorities, Carr said.

*Catch up fast:* While multiple U.S. battery projects are planned, the U.S. now has a fairly small piece of the industry.


China produces three-fourths of lithium-ion batteries; has by far the largest cathode and anode production; and over half of lithium, cobalt and graphite processing and refining capacity, per the International Energy Agency.

----------


## baldrick

> Now, who said hydrogen isn't viable energy source?


supplying hydrogen gas to homes is not what will happen - Industry yes , domestic no

----------


## David48atTD

> supplying hydrogen gas to homes is not what will happen - Industry yes , domestic no


Agree in part.

Maybe ... domestic not yet

----------


## baldrick

first Australia needs to reset the energy interconnection strategy that has been bastardised for so many years

----------


## S Landreth

G-7 countries agree to eventual coal power phaseout

A group of major economic powers including the U.S. on Friday said they would agree to eventually phase out coal-fired power, a major contributor to climate change. 

The environment ministers of the Group of Seven (G-7) said in a joint statement on Friday that they would agree to an eventual phaseout of unabated coal power.

Unabated refers to methods of electricity generation that dont use technology to capture their climate-warming emissions. 

The G-7 is made up of the U.S., Canada, France, Germany, Italy, Japan and the United Kingdom.

Japan is expected to be particularly impacted by the commitment, as the country got 32 percent of its electricity from coal in 2019. Coal makes up nearly 22 percent of the U.S. electricity generation.

Earlier this week, Reuters reported that the countries had been considering an even more stringent action on coal  a phaseout by 2030. The wire service reported that the 2030 date faced objections from both the U.S. and Japan.

But the call for a phaseout is a step further from what countries agreed to during last years COP26 climate meeting in Glasgow, Scotland, when countries only agreed to phase down coal.

Coal is a major contributor to climate change, releasing more carbon dioxide than even other fossil fuels like oil or natural gas when it is burned.

In their statement, the countries also committed to predominantly decarbonised electricity sectors by 2035.

While a major economies shift toward mostly carbon-free power would cut a significant amount of planet-warming emissions, the goal is less ambitious than the Biden administrations own stated goal of reaching entirely carbon-free power by that date.

And, amid high oil and gasoline prices, the countries also called on oil producers including OPEC  which includes major producers such as Saudi Arabia  to act in a responsible manner and to respond to tightening international markets.

______________


Ukraine Is Using Quiet Electric Bikes to Haul Anti-Tank Weapons

The Ukrainian military is using stealthy electric bikes modified to carry next-generation light anti-tank weapons (NLAWS) to fight Russia.

Soldiers on electric bikes have been spotted across Ukraine since the early days of the war, mostly on ELEEK brand bikes. e-bikes are fast and, critically, much quieter than a gas powered bike. They allow soldiers to perform quick guard patrols or move swiftly into position.


 
On Telegram last week, pictures surfaced of the Delfast branded bikes that had been modified to carry massive anti-tank weapons. The two photos showed the e-bike modified with a crate on the back and a huge missile launcher poking from the back.

The e-bikes are used for transporting the launchers; the anti-tank weapons arent fired from the back of the bikes. The quiet design and fast speeda Delfast can reach speeds up to 50 mphallow the bikes to move NLAWS into position and quickly flee once fired.

Both Delfast and ELEEK are Ukrainian companies. When reached for comment, representatives of Delfast in the United States denied it had sold Ukraine any of its bikes. Delfast continues to support the people of Ukraine. We are working with governments and the larger tech community to end this war, a representative of Delfast in the U.S. told Motherboard. We have not sold Delfast bikes or made modifications to our e-bikes to support any military action. We are also donating 5% of all sales to fund humanitarian efforts in Ukraine.

This is technically true: Delfast has not sold the Ukrainian military any of its bikes. It gave them away. Daniel Tonkopi, CEO of Delfast, is Ukrainian. When the pictures of the modified e-bikes surfaced on Telegram, Tonkopi shared them on his personal Facebook page and explained what was going on.

Delfast has been providing electric bikes to the Ukrainian Army since the first day of the war, he wrote on Facebook. We transferred electric bikes to the front line, but we did not talk about itwe do some things quietly. Now we've gotten permission from the command, and we're publishing these pictures.

Tonkopi also shared some quotes he said were feedback from the Ukrainian military about the bike. The bike was great and can really work for mobile groups, a member of the Ukrainian military said, according to Tonkopi. Plans to use it for aero driving tours and with equipment for work on tanks.

It was very hot out there. Three cars came back with holes, the guys intact luckily, said another unnamed member of the Ukrainian military, according to Tonkopi. One of them got his arm caught on the edge. All in all, your bike was highly appreciated by the guys.

Tonkopi also mentioned the donations on his Facebook page. We help the Ukrainian Army from our own pocket, he said in his post. Since the first day of the war, we have been donating at least 5% of all revenues to help Ukraine.

Militaries across the world have been developing electronic stealth bikes for around a decade. Australia has been testing them for the scouting missions and the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA)the Pentagons mad scientistsbegan throwing money at the problem in 2014. The development has led to two prototypes: the NightHawk and the Nightmare. The SilentHawk is a hybrid model that sounds about as loud as a vacuum cleaner and can get up to 80 mph. Less is known about the Nightmare.

The speed and low heat signature make e-bikes ideal for reconnaissance and special operations. In addition to the NLAW hauling Delfast bikes, reports have flourished online of Ukraine using e-bikes to move snipers around the battlefield and quickly deliver medical supplies.

_______________

SCOTUS rebuffs bid to halt climate accounting metric

The Supreme Court refused to take up a request from Republican attorneys general to block the Biden administrations use of the social costs of greenhouse gases. Also, the Interior Department is proposing new offshore wind leasing off Californias coast. 

The Supreme Court is rebuffing an attempt from red states to block the Biden administration from using a key climate accounting metric in its decision making. 

In a new order on Thursday, the high court denied the states request to review a ruling that enabled the Biden administration to use the climate impacts measurement.

The order did not provide insight into the courts reasoning.

So what is this all about? The metric in question, known as the social costs of greenhouse gases, is a set of values that help the government calculate the climate costs or benefits of its actions. 

The Obama, Trump and Biden administrations have all used social cost values for greenhouse gases such as carbon dioxide, but the Trump administration put a much lower cost on their release.

A higher cost of these gases may be used to justify taking more stringent climate actions, while a lower cost could justify actions that are less stringent.

But, the Biden administration has met GOP pushback: Republican attorneys general say that their states are harmed when high values are used to evaluate potential oil and gas leasing on their lands. 

Since the states receive revenue from those leases, they may end up shortchanged if less land is leased because of the climate costs, the attorneys general argued.  

At their request, a federal court in Louisiana temporarily blocked the Biden administrations use of the metric in February, but in March, that ruling was halted, reinstating the use of the social costs.  

Late last month, 10 Republican attorneys general asked the Supreme Court to once again block the administrations use of the social costs.

________


*Interior proposes California offshore wind lease sale*

The Biden administration on Thursday proposed an offshore wind lease sale off the coast of California, the latest in a series of sales as the administration seeks to build out renewable energy infrastructure. 

The lease sales, which are the first off the U.S. west coast, would take place in five proposed lease areas.

Two of the areas are off the coast of northern California in the Humboldt Wind Energy Area, while the remaining three are off of central California in the Morro Bay Wind Energy Area. 

The proposed leases total about 373,268 acres and could unleash more than 4.5 gigawatts of offshore energy capacity, according to the Interior Department. Thats the equivalent of about 495 million LED lights.

The U.S. Bureau of Ocean Energy Management has already held 10 lease sales and issued 25 offshore wind leases in an area of the Atlantic stretching from North Carolina to New England. The proposed lease sale notice for the West Coast will last for 60 days beginning May 31.

________________


Shell, INDYCAR To Introduce 100% Renewable Race Fuel in 2023

Building on the sponsorship contract renewal and extension announced on May 26 at Indianapolis Motor Speedway, Shell will be the official fuel, motor oil and lubricant sponsor of the NTT INDYCAR SERIES.

Beginning in 2023, Shell will produce a new race fuel for the NTT INDYCAR SERIES. This new product consists of a blend of second-generation ethanol derived from sugarcane waste and other biofuels to create a fuel that is 100% comprised of feedstocks categorized as "renewable" under the applicable regulatory frameworks.

The fuel developed by Shell is set to make the NTT INDYCAR SERIES the first United States-based motorsports series to power racing with 100% renewable race fuel and enables at least 60% greenhouse gas emissions reduction compared to fossil-based gasoline.

This race fuel development for INDYCAR is a great example of how fuels technology is pivotal in helping decarbonize the sport, said Dr. Selda Gunsel, president of Shell Global Solutions. Todays development takes us one step closer to that goal.

The second-generation ethanol will be sourced from Raízen, a Brazilian Joint-Venture created in 2011 by Shell and Cosan. Raízen is one of the largest sugarcane ethanol producers in the world and owner of the first commercial second-generation ethanol plant.

It is an honor for Raízen to contribute advanced ethanol to this renewable race fuel, and its an exciting introduction to one of the most iconic motorsport categories, said Ricardo Mussa, Raízen CEO.

Motorsports has always been at the forefront of innovation and technology, and today INDYCAR is furthering this tradition in a very important and transformational way, said Mark Miles, president & CEO of Penske Entertainment Corp. We are proud to become a leader in sustainability and decarbonization as we work towards becoming the first U.S. motorsport series to run on renewable fuel. With industry-leading organizations like Shell and Penske sharing the same ambition for a cleaner energy future, remarkable progress can be made.

_________________


Entergy unveils largest renewable power plant in Mississippi

Entergy Mississippi announced Thursday the completion of the Sunflower Solar Station project, which is now the largest renewable energy plant in Mississippi.

The Sunflower County facility, which sits on 1,000 acres in Ruleville, is slated to come online by mid-July. The plant has a 100-megawatt capacity, about twice as much as any active renewable facility in the state.

The new solar project also represents a 50% increase in Mississippis overall renewable energy capacity among its power companies. Prior to the Sunflower plants completion, the state as a whole had about 220 megawatts of renewable capacity from eight different facilities, according to data from the Public Service Commission.

The project is the first part of Entergy Mississippis recently announced initiative to replace some of its natural gas plants with renewable sources. The companys aim is to reach 1,100 megawatts of renewable capacity, or 30% of the power it produces, by 2027. Entergy is the biggest power provider in the state with 461,000 customers.

That initiative is a significant commitment in the states clean energy transition, which Mississippi has left largely to utilities and market forces to decide rather than policy around emissions, as Mississippi Today reported in February. Just about 2% of the states generated electricity comes from renewables, compared to 20% for the United States as a whole.

The now low cost of producing solar power, as well as companies looking to incorporate renewables into their operation, are key drivers in Mississippis transition.

Theres one evolution in economic development that were seeing, and its a demand for renewable energy, Laura Hipp, Deputy Director of the Mississippi Development Authority, said at the announcement Thursday. Almost half of the requests that come in for new projects, theyre looking for part or all electricity from renewable sources. Whether theyre headquartered here or out of state, theyre asking about renewable energy. https://mississippitoday.org/2022/05...n-mississippi/

________________


Oz duo open renewables hub in Western Australia

Horizon Power and Pacific Energy have formally opened the Shark Lake Renewables Hub in Esperance, Western Australia.

The new integrated power system combines a 4MW solar farm and two 4.5MW wind turbines located at the renewables hub, with a 4MW battery energy storage system and a 22MW high-efficiency gas power station.

It will power Esperance with up to 50% of renewable energy.
Horizon Power chief executive Stephanie Unwin said: The new Esperance power system has been designed to accommodate new technology to ensure more renewable energy can be added to the system over the life of the assets.

The solar farm, which incorporates 8900 PV panels, is the largest in the Horizon Power renewable energy portfolio.

The panels track the sun across the day, maximising output and, combined with the wind turbines, will meet nearly half of Esperances power needs.

Horizon Power has long been at the forefront of renewable technology, and we are committed to continue his tradition in Esperance, where renewable power and a decarbonised future is as important to the community as it to us.

Pacific Energy has helped us to deliver this excellent outcome for our Esperance customers, and we are pleased to have partnered with them on this important project."

Pacific Energy chief executive Jamie Cullen said: Pacific Energy came into this project with a clear vision to provide a solution that improved efficiency and reduced the environmental impact of supplying power.

The two new wind turbines will generate 60% more wind power than the old wind farms combined.

We are pleased to deliver a state-of-the-art renewables hub and high efficiency gas power station that will cut carbon emissions by nearly 50%, with the aim to improve on this over the life of the system. https://renews.biz/78126/oz-duo-open...ern-australia/

----------


## S Landreth

Californian solar project powers up

Idemitsu Renewables' 73MW solar project in California has achieved commercial operation and is expected to generate clean and affordable power equivalent to the needs of over 20,000 homes in the state. 


 
The Luciana solar project, located in Ducor, provided jobs for over 200 workers during construction, Idemitsu said.

Idemitsu Renewables chief executive Cary Vandenberg said: "Considering the unprecedented supply chain challenges the industry faced this past year, we are proud to have successfully achieved commercial operation of the Luciana project through our partnership with East Bay Clean Energy (EBCE).

"By leveraging our financial strength and development expertise, we're helping California meet its aggressive clean energy goals while also providing significant investment in Tulare County."

The renewable power generated by the Luciana project will be sold through a 15-year power purchase agreement with EBCE, which serves Alameda County and neighbouring cities.

EBCE chief executive Nick Chaset said: "The Luciana project brings more low-cost renewable energy to EBCE's portfolio, and it's another big step forward on EBCE's path to 100% clean energy for all of our customers by 2030."

________________


Biden administration cuts fees for renewable energy on public lands

The Biden administration is seeking to make it easier to deploy renewable energy on pubic lands, slashing the amount of money that companies have to pay to use these lands for wind and solar.

The Interior Department said in a statement on Tuesday that it would implement a rate reduction policy for solar and wind energy that substantially reduces the rates and fees developers have to pay the government.

On average, the Bureau of Land Management expects to cut rents and fees by more than 50 percent through both lower rents and a standard fee for energy produced.

Clean energy projects on public lands have an important role to play in reducing our nations greenhouse gas emissions and lowering costs for families, Interior Secretary Deb Haaland said in a statement.

The announcement comes a few months after the department said it would raise royalties for oil and gas produced on public lands.

The cut in how much renewables have to pay contrasted with the increased payments from oil and gas reflect the administrations efforts to shift toward renewable energy and away from fossil fuels.

As the nation struggles with high fuel prices linked to Russias invasion of Ukraine, these policies are not expected to rapidly change the situation, given that new energy deployment on public lands can be a years-long process.

In its statement this week, the Interior Department also said the Bureau of Land Management is building new internal capacity to process an increasing number of wind, solar and geothermal energy applications by creating new Renewable Energy Coordination Offices.

_______________


Biden to delay new solar tariffs in bid to boost industry

President Biden signed an order on Monday that will exempt Southeast Asian nations from any new tariffs on solar panels for two years in an effort to boost the solar industry beleaguered by an ongoing Commerce Department investigation.

The White House said in a fact sheet that Biden would establish a 24-month bridge for certain solar imports from Cambodia, Malaysia, Thailand and Vietnam by waiving tariffs in order to ensure the U.S. has access to a sufficient supply of solar modules to meet electricity generation needs while domestic manufacturing scales up. 

The Commerce Department is currently investigating whether solar panel part companies in Southeast Asia are being used to circumvent U.S. tariffs on Chinese solar companies, a probe that began in March following a complaint from California-based Auxin Solar.

While the investigation is not yet completed, Mondays action will help ease concerns in the solar sector, which currently relies heavily on imports. The investigation spurred the cancellation of hundreds of solar projects in the U.S. amid concerns that it could result in retroactive tariffs up to 250 percent on imported equipment.

In a proclamation issued later Monday, Biden said that multiple factors are threatening the ability of the United States to provide sufficient electricity generation to serve expected customer demand in laying out the decision to order the 24-month pause on new tariffs.

Speaking on a call with reporters, a senior administration official said that Biden was exercising his authority under the Tariff Act and said the action is the result of an interagency legal team.

FACT SHEET: President Biden Takes Bold Executive Action to Spur Domestic Clean Energy Manufacturing
_______________


US Postal Service signals it will order more electric trucks

U.S. Postmaster General Louis DeJoy said Wednesday that the U.S. Postal Service, which sparked controversy earlier this year by ordering a predominantly gas-powered fleet, is reconsidering the number of new trucks that will be electric vehicles (EV).

In the statement, DeJoy said the USPS will publish a supplement to the original environmental impact statement (EIS) to its original truck order. Following a recently-announced plan to streamline delivery routes, USPS said the update may affect the gas-to-electric ratio of the vehicle order.

As I noted when we placed our initial NGDV delivery order, the Postal Service would continue to look for opportunities to further increase the electrification of our fleet in a responsible manner, as we continue to refine our operating strategy and implement the Delivering for America plan, DeJoy said in a statement. A modernized network of delivery facilities provides us with such an opportunity. This is the right approach operationally, financially, and environmentally.

_________________


At Raleigh event, Fort Bragg official outlines renewable energy efforts

The largest floating solar farm in the Southeast is just one of several steps Fort Bragg has planned to increase the sprawling army facilitys use of renewable energy, an Army official said Wednesday. Audrey Oxendine, the chief of Fort Braggs energy and utilities branch, said the base plans to hold a ribbon cutting next week for the 1.1-megawatt solar farm that is floating on top of Camp Mackalls Big Muddy Lake. Camp Mackall is a Special Forces training site.

Usually you dont mix electricity and water, Oxendine said, but the two-acre floating solar farm provides electricity while also not sacrificing valuable training grounds.

Speaking at an event hosted in downtown Raleigh by environmental business organization E2, Oxendine said Fort Braggs next steps include a microgrid at Camp Mackall, 67 electric vehicles, and exploring placing solar panels on top of parking lots across the roughly 250-square-mile base. Bob Keefe, E2s executive director, said the military is likely the largest market-maker in the nations economy, a massive purchaser whose needs can spur research and development that has ramifications for everyone.

Keefe asked the audience to think about what would happen if the biggest user of energy and fuel in the world, aka the U.S. military, were to shift to cleaner sources.

Thats exactly what the U.S. Department of Defense is trying to accomplish, targeting 100% carbon-free electricity by 2030.

The DoD is trying to curb the effects of climate change  2018s Hurricane Florence caused $3.6 billion in damage at the Marine Corps Camp Lejuene. But the military also believes that adding renewable energy is important to maintaining mission readiness and reducing costs.

Fort Braggs electricity bill alone is about $40 million a year. https://www.newsobserver.com/news/po...262027382.html

______________


Solar, storage win big in $2.7bn New York tender

New York Governor Kathy Hochul (pictured) has announced awards for 22 large-scale solar and energy storage projects that are expected to deliver enough clean, affordable energy to power over 620,000 New York homes for at least 20 years.

As the state's largest land-based renewable energy procurement to date, these projects will spur over $2.7bn (2.5bn) in private investment and create over 3,000 short- and long-term jobs across the state.

The awards accelerate progress to exceed New York's goal to obtain 70% of the state's electricity from renewable sources by 2030 on the path to a zero-emission grid by 2040 as required by Climate Leadership and Community Protection Act.
These awards are expected to strengthen the state's current pipeline of renewables to power over 66% of New York's electricity from renewable sources.

Hochul said: "Today's investments will put us on a path to making New York a greener place to live while also creating new jobs and spurring economic developmen.

"These projects will allow us to not just meet but exceed our goal of obtaining 70% of our electricity from renewable resources and will further cement New York as a national leader in the fight against climate change." https://renews.biz/78240/new-york-pr...rojects-power/

_________________

*Just for fun.*

Ford Motor Co.s electric F-150 Lightning pickups are poised to come to the rescue of any Tesla drivers in need of a jolt.

Initial owners of the model that beat the Cybertruck to market have shared images online of an adapter that came with their pickup enabling them to charge Teslas, which use plugs distinct from the rest of the auto industry. When an electric-vehicle enthusiast blog wrote this week that Ford appeared to be trolling its rival, Chief Executive Officer Jim Farley assured his Twitter followers that the automaker means well.

 
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...?sref=pbOaIEpG - https://twitter.com/jimfarley98/stat...90566605398016

----------


## S Landreth

Electric vehicle battery capable of 98% charge in less than ten minutes

Enovix, based in Fremont, California, announced that it demonstrated in electric vehicle (EV) battery cells the ability to charge from 0% to 80% state-of-charge in as little as 5.2 minutes and to achieve a greater than 98% charge capacity in under 10 minutes. The cells also surpassed 1,000 cycles while retaining 93% of their capacity.

The achievement shattered the United States Advanced Battery Consortium (USABC) goal of achieving 80% charge in 15 minutes.

Other goals for USABC at the cell level include a usable energy density of 550 Wh/L, a survival temperature range of -40 to +66 degrees C, and a cost of $75/kWh at an annual output volume of 250,000 units.

The company demonstrated the fast-charge ability in its 0.27 Ah EV cells in its silicon lithium-ion batteries, which it said contain a novel 3D architecture and constraint system. The cells contain a 100% active silicon anode. Enovix said the material has long been heralded as an important technology in the next generation of battery anodes.

Silicon anodes can theoretically store more than twice as much lithium than the graphite anode that is used in nearly all Li-ion batteries today (1800mAh/cubic centimeter vs. 800mAh/cubic centimeter).

Fast charge capability can accelerate mass adoption of EVs and weve been able to demonstrate a level of performance that meets and exceeds many OEM roadmaps, said Harrold Rust, co-founder, CEO and president of Enovix. EV manufacturers are in pursuit of batteries that support longer range, while the public and private sectors work to increase EV driver access to fast chargers. Were proud to support these goals to help electrify the automotive industry and demonstrate our batteries are an exciting option to power long-range, fast-charging EVs.

Silicons high energy density, however, creates four significant technical problems that Enovix has addressed with its technology:


First Charge Expansion: The cells have a stainless-steel constraint system surrounding it that limits the battery from swelling. Enovix reorients the electrodes to face a small side of the battery to decrease the required constraining force.First Charge Efficiency: The battery uses a pre-lithiation process during manufacturing to insert additional lithium source to top-off lithium trapped at formation. The batteries can do this practically because the additional lithium only needs to travel a short distance in the 3D architecture to permeate the anode.Cycle Swelling: Enovix manages swelling as a result of cycling with its integrated constraint, limiting swelling to as little as <2% cell thickness after 500 cycles.Cycle Life: The integrated constraint keeps particles under constant stack pressure, limiting particles from electrically disconnecting and cracking.

Our unique architecture enables a battery that not only charges in less than 10 minutes, but also maintains high cycle life, said Ashok Lahiri, co-founder and CTO of Enovix. We can improve battery performance today using the same chemistries, but more importantly, we can accelerate the industrys roadmap.

Lahiri will speak at the 12th International Advanced Automotive Battery Conference (AABC) Europe in Mainz, Germany. His presentation at 11:20 a.m. CEST (5:00 a.m. EST) titled Silicon-Anode Lithium-Ion Batteries for EV Applications, will provide an update on the companys EV program. The slide deck can be found here.

_____________


BLM OKs construction of large Calif. solar projects

The Bureau of Land Management has approved construction work to begin on two commercial-scale solar power projects that would be the first to be built inside an Obama-era renewable energy zone in the Southern California desert.

If built, the Arica and Victory Pass photovoltaic solar power projects would cover a total of 1,300 acres of federal lands and collectively produce up to 465 megawatts of electricity  enough to power more than 130,000 homes.

BLM approved right-of-way permits for both projects last year following a lengthy environmental review (E&E News PM, Dec. 21, 2021).

The Interior Department today hailed the notice to proceed with construction because the projects would be the first built within the Desert Renewable Energy Conservation Plan (DRECP) area, which includes 10.8 million acres of federal lands already evaluated by the Obama administration in 2016 and deemed suitable for utility-scale renewable energy development. Projects within DRECP are subjected to a streamlined permitting process.

San Francisco-based Clearway Energy Group LLC could begin construction on both projects as early as this week, BLM said.

___________


Oregon utility powers up nations first large-scale wind, solar and battery facility

Nestled in the hills of Morrow County, hundreds of solar panels and wind turbines are generating a product that will soon be in high demand around the state  clean electric energy.

But storing large amounts of renewable energy has proven challenging. Wind and solar only generate power when the sun is shining or the wind is blowing. Otherwise, fossil fuels kick back in. Now, one major utility in Oregon is trying to produce energy 24/7 with a boost from a critical component  batteries.

Portland General Electric partnered with NextEra Energy Resources to build a first-of-its-kind facility that will use an innovative battery technology that supporters are calling a game changer for Oregons renewable energy transition. The batteries allow the Lexington facility to capture and store electricity even when theres no sun or wind available.

I think youre going to see more of these types of facilities in the future, said Kristen Sheeran, PGEs director of sustainability strategy, on a recent tour. Were still in the early years of battery storage technology development.

The Wheatridge Renewable Energy Facility is about 30 miles from the utilitys now-shuttered Boardman coal plant and uses some of the same transmission lines. It started operating in March and generates up to 350 megawatts of clean energy  enough to power about 100,000 homes. The batteries store 30 megawatts, or enough to power the city of Tigard for four hours.

___________

Sesame Solar Opens With Worlds First 100% Renewable Mobile Nanogrids


 
In an emergency, one person can set up this nanogrid and start generating power in 15 minutes, with minimal training.

In other words, its almost as easy as saying open sesame, or in this case, using a new device launched today by Sesame Solar, based in Jackson, Michigan.

The treasure of essential services is inside, says Lauren Flanagan, Sesame Solars CEO.

The nanogrid can generate clean, off-grid power using solar energy and green hydrogen. It comes pre-fabricated to meet essential services and emergence response needs across a variety of scenarios, according to the startup.

The nanogrids have already been tested to support the island of Dominica in the wake of Hurricane Maria and with Comcast to support communication recovery after Hurricane Ida. Other early users include the U.S. Air Force and major telecommunications companies and emergency response organizations, Flanagan says.

The open sesame part occurs by electronically unfolding a retractable solar array.

In an emergency, the nanogrids can provide services like medical response, water purification, Wi-Fi and electric vehicle charging.

Flanagan says earlier versions of the device used solar and battery power. Were the first to market with green hydrogen. We make the hydrogen gas from solar power through electrolysis of water and store it to fuel a hydrogen fuel cell.

The solution is a green alternative to diesel-powered generators that emit harmful particulate matter. The only byproduct is oxygen, the CEO says.

The Sesame Solar units can produce 3-20 kilowatts of solar power, with total battery storage of 15-150 kilowatt hours, according the company.

This offers weeks of autonomy by combining renewable energy generation and storage in a closed-loop, carbon-free, reliable system. The nanogrids range in length from 10-40 feet for easy transport, housed in a trailer or shipping container.

A typical unit holds about 50 gallons of water. If you have more water, you can have more days of autonomy or if youre having more sunny days you can toggle between the two.

The cost per unit is $100,000-$300,000, with a lifespan of about 20 years.

Flanagan says the nanogrids launched today have been in development for five years. Shes on her fifth startup; she co-founded two angel investment funds and is on the board of Springboard Enterprises, whose 900-plus women-led portfolio companies have created more than $36.4 billion in value, according to a news release.

After (Hurricane) Katrina, I was sort of, everybody has to do something about climate change, Flanagan says.

Sesame Solar sees a huge market opening for its products.

Were riding these sort of dystopian waves of increased weather disasters ... said Flanagan, speaking shortly after a tornado ripped through Gaylord, Michigan, in May.

Theres a need for mobile power and these services.

She declined to say how many units will be deployed this year, but says the nanogrids will be used in multiple locations to assist with emergencies.

According to the United Nations, 560 catastrophic weather events are expected to happen each year by 2030, costing lives and billions of dollars globally.

In 2021, economic losses from weather events totaled $343 billion. 
___________

*Just for fun.*


In a Bid to Save Its Coal Industry, Wyoming Has Become a Test Case for Carbon Capture, but Utilities are Balking at the Pricetag

Under a 2020 law, utilities must generate some of their power from coal plants fitted with technology that captures carbon, but in recent filings to regulators, two companies are warning about the cost and environmental impacts.

Wyoming has bet its future on carbon capture technology.

The state has poured money into research on how to remove carbon dioxide from industrial emissions, and what to do with the gas once it has been captured. State lawmakers have passed laws to encourage carbon capture and regulations to govern it.

As many other states and nations have tried to wean themselves off fossil fuels, Wyoming has done the opposite: In 2020, Gov. Mark Gordon signed a lawthe first in the nationthat requires electrical utilities to generate some of their power from coal plants fitted with carbon capture equipment.

Wyoming produces 40 percent of the nations coal, and relies on fossil fuels to generate nearly 60 percent of state and local revenues. The goal has been to find a way for the coal industry to thrive even as the nation reduces greenhouse gas emissions.

But two years later, Wyoming may be no closer to willing this coal-friendly climate solution into being. In March, the utilities covered by the law submitted filings to regulators saying that carbon capture was not economically feasible. Retrofitting their plants would cost hundreds of millions of dollars, at the least, they said, forcing them to raise customers electricity bills.

Beyond that, the filings said operating carbon capture equipment could spike water use at the coal plants and increase emissions of some air pollutants, as well as solid and liquid waste.

Energy companies, labor unions and each of the last four presidential administrations have held out carbon capture and storage as a technology that could help the nation reduce greenhouse gas emissions while continuing to burn fossil fuels. The technology has played an important role in the Biden administrations climate policy.

Last years infrastructure bill included more than $12 billion to help pull carbon dioxide from smokestack emissions and straight from the atmosphere. Some states have also joined in: California recently said it will rely partly on carbon capture to meet its climate targets, though primarily in the industrial sector rather than for electrical generation.

Nowhere is the support as strong as in Wyoming, which is an ideal testing ground. The state has abundant coal reserves and the right geology to store captured carbon dioxide. Perhaps most importantly, the technology has the unequivocal backing of political leaders, who have stated their intention to use carbon capture to protect their coal industry.

We put all our eggs in one basket, said Dan Zwonitzer, who sponsored the 2020 carbon capture bill. We champion coal. And so if were going to do that, weve got to find ways to make sure it can carry us into the future. And I think CCUS is a way that we need to find, he said, using an acronym for carbon capture, utilization and storage.

Yet so far, the technology has failed to catch on commercially there or elsewhere. And many economists and policy experts say it is unlikely to play a significant role in helping eliminate emissions from the power sector.

There are so many other cheaper and cleaner ways to decarbonize electricity that I dont see carbon capture as likely to have a big role, said Dan Cohan, an associate professor of environmental engineering at Rice University. The economics just dont make sense.

Some carbon capture companies have disputed the negative conclusions of the two Wyoming utilities, Rocky Mountain Power and Black Hills Energy, that submitted the filings. Other supporters of the technology say the analysis is sound, but that the world will need carbon capture on coal plants to meet climate goals, and that the federal government should bear the costs.

But the Wyoming filings make clear that even with conditions primed in favor of the technology, the utilities would rather convert their coal plants to burn natural gas, or simply close them down, than install carbon capture equipment. And even Zwonitzer concedes that the 2020 bill he sponsored is far from achieving its goal.

We are not where we thought wed be three years ago, he said, and Im not sure where were going over the next year.

*Not Feasible At This Time*

When the law passed in 2020, the potential impact on residents or utilities was speculative. The March filings made them real.

Black Hills Energy said that building carbon capture operations on two of its coal units would cost about $506 million and $474 million, respectively. The second figure represents three times what it cost to build one of the coal generation units in the first place, the filing said. If the costs were borne by ratepayers, that would mean an increase of as much as 16 percent, or $25 per month, for the average residential customer. The operations would also siphon off more than a third of the units electrical output, Black Hills said, so it would have to build additional generation or have customers reduce their consumption.

Black Hills also said the carbon capture operations may have an impact on ambient air quality in the area, because they have the potential to increase the emissions of certain pollutants. The increased demand for water, would apply stress on existing aquifers in the area,  the company wrote.

Rocky Mountain Power, the other utility, said in the filing, There is not a portfolio standard that is economically feasible at this time.

----------


## baldrick

Carbon capture is a myth promoted by companies keen for a slice of government money to prolong their failing business

Anyone who has worked in a coal fired power station involved it the process has a good idea of the varied outputs that need to be disposed of and knows that it is much more than the carbon dioxide released from burning coal.

----------


## Takeovers

> Carbon capture is a myth promoted by companies keen for a slice of government money to prolong their failing business


Unfortunately you are right.

----------


## S Landreth

Have a good renewable article for Australia, but saving it for a weekly update.

___________

At least theyre thinking about a good direction.


2022 Renewable Energy Fair Inaugurated in Cuba

Havana, Jun 22 (Prensa Latina) Building a prosperous and sustainable socialism in Cuba is impossible without considering the development of energy from renewable sources, Commander of the Revolution Ramiro Valdes said on Wednesday.

During the inauguration of the 2nd Renewable Energy Fair at the Pabexpo venue until June 24, Valdes said that Cubas need to guarantee sufficient access to clean energy is one of the governments main priorities.

It is necessary, he said, to increase the use of clean energy until reaching the goal of 100 percent in the energy matrix as a priority for the country.

It will be in its different forms in which electric vehicles and the necessary technology for the accumulation of energy are included.

The actions for the implementation of Cubas energy policy also intertwines all the actors and the participation of the national industry, he stressed.

Moreover, it meant working with foreign investment opportunities despite the pressures of the economic, financial and commercial blockade imposed by the United States.

That cannot prevent the development of the country, he noted. 2022 Renewable Energy Fair Inaugurated in Cuba - Prensa Latina

______________


Rhode Island lawmakers require 100% renewable energy offsets by 2033

Rhode Island law requires the state to achieve economy-wide net-zero emissions by 2050, and legislation passed by the House this week supports that goal, according to the bills sponsor, Rep. Deborah Ruggiero, D.

Under Ruggieros bill, Rhode Islands RES target would increase by an additional 4% in 2023; 5% in 2024; 6% in 2025; 7% in 2026 and 2027; 7.5% in 2028; 8% in 2029, 8.5% in 2030, 9% in 2031 and 9.5% in 2032, to achieve the 100% goal in 2033.

In addition to reducing emissions and our reliance on fossil fuels ... creating renewable energy supports the green industry, creating thousands of good paying jobs right here in Rhode Island, Ruggiero said in a statement.

Rhode Island has already seen a 74% increase in green jobs since 2014, and that trend is going to continue as we deepen our commitment to renewables, Ruggiero said.

The RES does not guarantee that the actual energy used in Rhode Island came from a renewable source, nor does it prohibit any utilities from supplying energy generated by fossil fuel, according to Ruggieros statement. But the bill is expected to result in the generation of a corresponding amount of renewable energy in the region and encourages construction of renewable projects.

A 100% renewable energy requirement will keep Rhode Island, home to the nations first offshore wind farm, on the forefront of renewable energy innovation, Senate President Dominick Ruggerio, D, said in May following passage of an identical measure.

According to the U.S. Energy Information Administration, in 2020 about 89% of Rhode Island electricity was generated by natural gas, with most of the remainder coming from solar, wind, and biomass resources.

The state has plans to add large scale offshore wind and is home to the first offshore wind turbines deployed in state waters. Deepwater Winds 30 MW, five-turbine Block Island Wind Farm began operating offshore Rhode Island in 2016.

The House bill passed this week doesnt mean we wont have any dependence on gas and oil, but this will make us much less dependent on fossil fuel and more reliant on renewables, to move us toward a resilient future, Ruggiero said.

_____________


Expert says renewable energy is keeping Texans lights on

As record heat continues across central Texas, more people turn to their AC to cool down, but how is that affecting the Texas energy grid?

We hit a new record this summer hitting over 75 gigawatts just a few days ago, said Luke Metzger with Environment Texas. These extreme heat temperatures can put a strain on the grid and test its ability to meet all the demands we have right now.

Thats why energy companies will ask you to set your AC to 78 degrees and to not use appliances during peak hours.

Conserving energy can help prevent blackouts, but with a summer heat wave that can be a hard ask.

Metzger says renewable energy is helping make sure we dont see any blackouts.

Wind and solar are playing a critical role in keeping the lights on and the AC running, Metzger said. Without wind and solar we would definitely be having blackouts. Today it is expected that wind and solar will provide 30 percent of our peak demand of energy and some days it is as high as 40 or 50 percent.

Are there any concerns with renewable energy?

The biggest concern you hear is around its intermittency, said Metzger. It is true that the sun does not always shine and the wind does not always blow and that is why we need a balanced mix of clean energy sources.

With more people moving to Texas and temperatures continuing to get hotter, changes will have to take place, says Metzger.

We know that is only going to get worse unless we take action to weatherize our homes, get better insulation and use more efficient appliances, Metzger said.

______________

One more (of many) reason nuclear power stations should never be built and are a bad idea.


One of the owners of a nuclear power plant being expanded in Georgia says its shifting overruns to Georgia Power Co. in exchange for giving up a sliver of its ownership.

Oglethorpe Power Corp. which provides power to 38 electric cooperatives, said Saturday that it has exercised a contractual option to freeze its costs for Plant Vogtle at $8.1 billion.

Oglethorpe Power said it would save members at least $400 million. In exchange, Oglethorpes ownership share of the two new reactors being built at the plant east of Augusta would fall from 30% to 28%. That would bump Georgia Powers share of ownership from 45.7% to 47.7%.

Associated Press calculations show the plant will cost at least $30.34 billion.

If costs rise further, Oglethorpe would save more, but give up a larger share of its ownership.

Georgia Power officials have said they dont expect regulators with the Georgia Public Service Commission to approve customers paying further costs. That means shareholders of Georgia Powers parent  Atlanta-based Southern Co.  would pay.

Oglethorpe, Georgia Power and Vogtles two other owners  the Municipal Electrical Authority of Georgia and the city of Dalton  have been arguing over Georgia Powers obligations to start absorbing more costs.

It was supposed to begin after more than $2.1 billion in overruns had occurred following a 2018 agreement. Oglethorpe says costs have risen by $3.4 billion since then. But Georgia Power has said COVID-19 was an act of God that drove up costs and delayed work, and it shouldnt have to pay for that slowdown.

Southern Co. has acknowledged it will have to pay at least $440 million more to cover what would have been other owners costs, and has said another $460 million is in dispute. https://www.washingtonpost.com/busin...296_story.html

----------


## Headworx

Looks like things aren't quite going to plan in Europe, which I believe leads the world in fossil fuel alternatives. I'm not against the phasing out of fossil fuels and know for a fact it will happen one day, but it's _not_ going to be any time soon. Far from it. 

Can Europe Actually Afford To Kick Fossil Fuels? | OilPrice.com

----------


## S Landreth

CATL Unveils EV Battery With One-Charge Range of 1,000 Kms

Contemporary Amperex Technology Co. Ltd. unveiled an electric-car battery it said has a range of over 1,000 kilometers (620 miles) on a single charge and is 13% more powerful than one planned by Tesla Inc., a major customer. 

CATL, as the worlds biggest maker of electric-car batteries is known, will start manufacturing the next-generation Qilin next year, according to a video the Chinese company streamed online Thursday. The battery charges faster than existing cells, and is safer and more durable, CATL said. 

The Qilin battery, named after a mythical Chinese creature, has an energy density of up to 255 watt-hour per kilogram, Ningde, Fujian-based CATL said. 

Its an important advancement for CATL as it keeps them at the forefront on the innovation side, said Tu Le, managing director of Beijing-based consultancy Sino Auto Insights. Being the lowest cost provider isnt enough to command loyalty, there needs to be more to it -- and that seems to be the Qilin battery for CATL.

_____________


Tesla Megapacks are about to replace Hawaiis last remaining coal plant

Tesla Megapacks are on their way to Hawaii in order to create a giant new energy storage system that is about to replace the states last remaining coal power plant.

Hawaii aims to reach 100% green energy by 2045 and already has the highest amount of solar capacity deployed per capita. However, in order to handle all that renewable energy, the state needs to balance it with energy storage capacity since the sun doesnt always shine.

Tesla has been deploying batteries in Hawaii for years in order to help toward that goal. The company works with Hawaiian Electric on giant new battery systems and on a virtual power plant using Powerwalls.

Now the Tesla Megapacks are coming to Hawaii, and they will be used to retire the states last coal power plant.

Once completed, the Kapolei Energy Storage facility (KES) will become one of the largest battery systems in the world with a capacity of 185 megawatts/​565 megawatt-hours. It is a project in partnership with Plus Power and Hawaiian Electric  the former decided to use Tesla Megapacks to power the system.

Megapack is Teslas largest energy storage solution  a container-size battery system with a capacity of up to 3 MWh. 158 Megapacks are on their way to Hawaiis Oahu to build the project.

The goal is to have the project operational by September 2022 when Hawaiis last remaining coal plant, which is located just down the road from KES, is expected to be retired.

The coal power plant is used to maintain grid frequency  something Teslas energy storage products have proven capable of doing  and thats what KES is aiming to do along with absorbing excess solar power during the day and discharging during the evening.

Plus Powers lead developer Bob Rudd said at a ground blessing ceremony last year (via Canary Media):

Here, today, on Oahu, Plus Power and Hawaiian Electric are sending a postcard from the future. ​Im certain that someday well all look back, when there are dozens of projects just like KES on the mainland and all across the world, and well think, ​We were there. Hawaii showed the world how to do it first. 

Plus Power also says that the Tesla Megapack will act as a black-start system to jump-start the islands electric grid if it gets shut down by any calamity. They are calling it the Ultimate pacemaker for the grid.

For Tesla, it is quite a large project with 565 MWh of Megapacks to deploy, but the company has deployed larger systems, like the recently commissioned Moss Landing project, which has a capacity of 730 MWh and is planned for an expansion to over 1GWh.

_____________

EU energy ministers back faster renewables permitting

EU energy ministers have agreed their position on changes to new regulatory amendments to pave the way for faster buildout of renewables.

The agreement reached over the Renewable Energy Directive (RED) and Energy Efficiency Directive, also paves the way for streamlined permitting for wind farms, stated WindEurope.

It has been agreed that the RED should now include additional measures as proposed in the REPowerEU Action Plan to increase the EUs energy security.

EU energy ministers will now finalise the changes in negotiations with the European Parliament in autumn.

EU Energy Ministers included key elements of the REPowerEU Action Plan, the EUs energy response to the war in Ukraine, in their amendments to the RED.

In light of the ongoing war the ministers stressed the need to accelerate the deployment of home-grown renewables in order to strengthen EUs energy security, stated WindEurope.

They agreed the expansion of renewables and the linked expansion of on- and offshore grid infrastructure in Europe should be considered a matter of overarching public interest and public safety.

To deliver the necessary build-out of renewables the EU Energy Ministers agreed on clear deadlines for the permitting of new projects and facilitated permitting of repowering projects.

For repowering only the environmental impacts that are additional to the already existing turbines will be subject to environmental impact assessments.

To ensure that wind energy development goes hand in hand with biodiversity protection the European Council now encourages a population-based approach to biodiversity that will help maintain and improve the health of endangered bird populations.

Member States are now ready to start discussions with the European Parliament on the revised RED.

The next step is for the European Parliament to vote its position on the Directive in its Industry and Energy Committee this 13 July ahead of final negotiations to start in autumn.

"Fit for 55": Council agrees on higher targets for renewables and energy efficiency

______________


Simon Evans - Today's IEA world energy investment report shows a record $1.4tn investment in clean energy in 2022  and warns against turning to fossil fuels https://twitter.com/DrSimEvans/statu...96612535738372 - https://www.iea.org/reports/world-en...nvestment-2022

----------


## S Landreth

What was Loppers new government doing this past week?


Chris Bowen's Press Club address about shift to green energy and power crisis | ABC News




Well, its tempting to say that May 21 saw the winds of change blow through our country.

But in fact, a gale blew away nine years of climate denial, delay and dysfunction.

After years of climate change policy being weaponised by conservatives, after years of baseless fear campaigns about the cost of climate action

There was a climate election, and that election resulted in a Labor victory with an ambitious climate agenda.

Of course, real victory on climate will only come with achievement in government, with progress in policy and with a focus on delivery.

____________


Chris Bowen to announce review of carbon credits system after expert labelled it a fraud

The review into credits follows the former head of the governments Emissions Reduction Assurance Committee, Prof Andrew Macintosh, going public with his concerns earlier this year.

Macintosh said the growing carbon market overseen by the then Morrison government and the Clean Energy Regulator was largely a sham as most of the carbon credits approved did not represent real or new cuts in greenhouse gas emissions.

----------


## S Landreth

EU nations approve end to combustion engine sales by 2035

Environment ministers from the EUs 27 member states approved to end the sale of vehicles with combustion engines by 2035 in Europe, officials announced early Wednesday (29 June), marking a major victory in the EUs bid to reduce CO2 emissions to net-zero by 2050.

As of 2035, new vehicles put on the EU market will need to reduce their CO2 emissions by 100%. An intermediate objective of 55% for cars and 50% for vans was agreed for 2030, the Council of the European Union said in a statement posted after a long night of negotiations which ended at 02.10 in the morning.

The measure, first proposed in July 2021, will mean a de facto halt to sales of petrol and diesel cars as well as light commercial vehicles and a complete shift to electric engines in the European Union from 2035.

The plan is intended to help achieve the continents climate objectives, in particular, carbon neutrality by 2050.

Campaigners hailed an historic decision to end the sale of polluting cars.

Its game over for the internal combustion engine in Europe, said green mobility NGO Transport and Environment (T&E), adding that the agreement breaks hold of the oil industry over transport.

It was not a foregone conclusion. Italy, Portugal, Slovakia, Bulgaria and Romania had pushed to delay the 2035 target to 2040.

Countries eventually backed a compromise proposed by Germany, the EUs biggest car market, which kept the 2035 target and asked Brussels to assess in 2026 whether hybrid vehicles or CO2-neutral fuels could comply with the goal.

EU climate chief Frans Timmermans said that the European Commission would keep an open mind but that today, hybrids did not deliver sufficient emissions cuts and alternative fuels were prohibitively expensive.

We are technology neutral. What we want are zero-emission cars, he explained.

At the moment, e-fuels do not seem a realistic solution, but if manufacturers can prove otherwise in the future, we will be open.

*Ferrari amendment*

Environment ministers meeting in Luxembourg also approved a five-year extension of the exemption from CO2 obligations granted to so-called niche manufacturers, or those producing fewer than 10,000 vehicles per year, until the end of 2035.

The clause, sometimes referred to as the Ferrari amendment, will benefit luxury brands in particular.

These measures must now be negotiated with members of the European Parliament before they are passed into law.

This is a big challenge for our automotive industry, acknowledged French Minister of Ecological Transition Agnès Pannier-Runacher, who chaired Tuesdays meeting.

But she said it was a necessity in the face of competition from China and the United States, which have bet heavily on electric vehicles seen as the future of the industry.

Last month, the European Parliament also approved the EUs proposed 2035 ban on sales of new petrol and diesel vehicles. The agreement reached among EU member states on Wednesday means the proposal can now be swiftly finalised in the coming months.

In the face of strong conservative opposition, the European Parliament on Wednesday (8 June) narrowly voted to back a European Commission proposal for a total ban on new CO2-emitting vehicles by 2035.

*Synthetic fuels under the spotlight*

Much of the discussion among EU ministers centered around synthetic fuels. The technology, currently under study, consists of producing fuel using low-carbon electricity and combining it with CO2 emitted from industrial activities, in a circular economy approach.

Like the oil industry, the automotive sector has high hopes for these new fuels, which would extend the use of internal combustion engines now threatened by the emergence of completely electric vehicles.

But environmental organisations object to the use of this technology in cars, as it is considered both expensive and energy-consuming. Synthetic-fuelled engines also emit as much nitrogen oxide (NOx) as their fossil fuel equivalents, they say.

Cars are the main mode of transport for Europeans and account for just under 15% of total CO2 emissions in the EU. It is also one of the main gases responsible for global warming.

In response to manufacturers concerns about insufficient consumer demand for 100% electric cars, the Commission has recommended a major expansion of charging stations.

Along the main roads in Europe, there must be charging points every 60 kilometres, said European Commission President Ursula von der Leyen last year.

Manufacturers regularly complain about the lack of such infrastructure, especially in southern and eastern European countries.

__________


Crown Estate picks five sites for floating wind farms

The Crown Estate  the British monarchs property corporation (it is neither UK government property nor part of the Queens private estate)  has identified five locations to develop the first commercial-scale floating offshore wind farms, the Times reports. It continues:

The areas in the waters around South Wales and the South West peninsula were chosen based on where the energy platforms could be built most quickly, taking into account shipping routes, fishing activity and the environment. These will be whittled down to smaller sites in collaboration with marine and government bodies and market players. The paper adds that the government wants to produce up to 5GW of floating offshore wind by 2030. The new turbines will deliver 4GW of floating offshore wind power by 2035, fuelling almost 4m homes, the Guardian reports. Sky News adds that further development in the Celtic Sea could generate another 20GW by 2045.

__________


Elon Musk's Tesla is no longer the world's largest EV producer

Chinese automaker BYD, which is backed by Warren Buffett, has surpassed Tesla as the world's leading electric vehicle seller.

*Driving the news:* BYD sold 638,157 electric or plug-in hybrid passenger vehicles in the first six months of 2022, according to company filings published on July 3.


The figure represents a nearly 325% year-on-year increase from the same period last year.In June alone, BYD sold 133,762 electric or plug-in hybrid passenger vehicles.In the first two quarters of 2022, BYD sold 323,519 battery electric vehicles and 314,638 plug-in hybrids.

*The big picture:* Tesla, on the other hand, delivered a total of 564,743 vehicles in the first six months of the year, according to figures in their first and second quarter reports.


Tesla noted in the reports that it had contended with supply chain challenges and factory shutdowns over the course of the year.BYD's shares have risen 36% since January and the company was able to avoid the lockdown-spurred factory closures, Business Insider reported.Tesla, however, was forced to temporarily close its factory in Shanghai during a COVID-19 outbreak in the city earlier this year.

___________


Volkswagen Sells Stake in Electrify America to Siemens

Volkswagen has agreed to sell a minority stake in its U.S. electric-vehicle charging business to Siemens in a transaction that provides $450 million in new money and values the charging network at $2.45 billion, the companies said Tuesday.

Bringing Siemens into Volkswagens Electrify America LLC generates additional funding to drive an expansion of EV charging that aims to more than double the number of charging stations that Electrify America operates across the U.S. and parts of Canada to 1,800 by 2026. Reston, Va.-based Electrify America also offers EV charging stations for use at home.

The dealwhose talks were previously reported byThe Wall Street Journalmarks the first time that VW has brought an outside investor into its U.S. charging unit, which the company launched in the wake of the 2015 dieselgate emissions scandal. It also underscores VWs plan to push hard into the U.S. EV market as a way of boosting its overall U.S. market share.

VW executives have said they believe the company is well positioned to take advantage of the growth in EV sales in the U.S. Scott Keogh, president and chief executive of Volkswagen Group of America Inc., said recently that the company is actively looking for a site to build a factory to make battery cells for EV models it plans to launch in the U.S. in the coming years.

The company also recently announced that it would revive the iconic Scout off-road vehicle brand as an independent brand in the U.S. and begin production in 2026 of a fully-electric pickup truck and large SUV for American consumers.

Electrification gives us the historic opportunity to finally make a breakthrough in one of the most important markets, VW CEO Herbert Diess, told an assembly of the workforce in Wolfsburg on Tuesday. Weve sunk billions there for decades.

VW will provide the bulk of the new financing for Electrify America. Siemens, through its investment arm, Siemens Financial Services, is acquiring a minority stake in the charging network and will receive a seat on the companys board.

The companies didnt provide the precise amount of Siemens investment, saying only it was in the low triple-digit millions.

Veronika Bienert, CEO of Siemens Financial Services, said the investment was the largest the company had ever made in electric mobility and aims at driving the growth of an open eMobility ecosystem in the U.S. and Canada.

The deal would complement Siemenss existing operations in the EV charging sector. In August, the engineering and technology company said it plans to expand its manufacturing operations in the U.S. as part of a plan to make over 1 million EV chargers for that market over the next four years.

In the U.S., Siemens manufactures charging equipment for buses, trucks and heavy-duty electric vehicles at its facility in Wendell, N.C. It also has EV-focused operations in Texas, California, South Carolina and Georgia.

Bets on charging networks are supported by a doubling of EV auto sales in the U.S. last year. However, that amount accounted for only a fraction of the U.S. car market, highlighting the challenges charging infrastructure faces generating sustainable profits. An analysis by consulting firm AlixPartners in 2020 showed that the average fast-charging station, charging market price for electricity, would take 20 to 25 years to pay off its initial investment.

Electrify America expects to spend $2 billion on its expansion in coming years, partly funded by the injection of fresh capital from VW and Siemens.

Volkswagen, which is based in Wolfsburg, Germany, formed Electrify America in 2016. That was part of a broader settlement with U.S. officials and consumers to show renewed commitment to clean vehicles after U.S. regulators accused the auto giant of installing so-called defeat devices on diesel cars that misstated emissions levels.

Governments and regulators have pushed traditional auto makers to phase out production of fossil-fueled powered cars in favor of electric ones. The success of some EV companies, led by Tesla, is driving demand and funding for a faster rollout of charging stations. Mass adoption of clean-energy vehicles depends on drivers having confidence that they can charge their cars quickly when traveling.

Tesla operates one of the largest charging networks globally, but it has only been available to owners of the companys cars. In November, the EV maker started to open the infrastructure to non-Tesla vehicles in parts of Europe including France, the Netherlands, the U.K. and Norway to encourage wider EV adoption. Texas-based Tesla said it continues to expand this service to new sites and countries.

Tesla says its Supercharger technology allows users to charge their cars for up to 200 miles in 15 minutes. Electrify America says its charging technology is the fastest on the market as of April 2019, according to the website.

Utilities and governments are also seeking to expand the availability of charging facilities. The Electric Highway Coalition, whose members include Duke Energy Corp. and American Electric Power Co. Inc., is seeking to build an EV charging network spanning much of the U.S. South, Midwest and East Coast.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/volkswa...ns-11656424395

___________


Puerto Ricans have built the largest renewable peaker plant in the world.

Its no coincidence that this years gathering of the Southeastern Association of Regulatory Utility Commissioners, or SEARUC, was held in San Juan. All eyes are on Puerto Ricos fascinating story of innovation in resilient energy, spurred principally by thousands of solar batteries deployed since the devastating hurricanes of 2017.

Were now at a pivotal moment, sitting on a massive virtual power plant, or VPP, an existing and growing network of solar powered storage units that can be dispatched in unison to share power when most needed, like at peak power demand hours. Its a clean, island-wide, resilient power generator that could save thousands of lives and dollars while preventing blackouts small and large. And turning our VPP on as fast as possible is the policy mandated by the Puerto Rico Energy Bureau, or PREB, the local regulator. All thats left to do is to flip the switch.

After the almost year-long blackout that followed 2017s Hurricane Maria, forward-looking, pro-renewables bipartisan local legislative reforms and regulatory actions were enacted, which set the framework to achieve 40% generation from renewables by 2025 and 100% by 2050. But since then, virtually all new investment in renewables (fundamentally distributed solar plus storage) has come not from government  but nonprofits, private donations, and most importantly, Puerto Ricans themselves, aided by new and beneficial private financing options.

Puerto Ricans have taken their energy resiliency into their own hands. Over 55,000 rooftop-solar powered batteries are already on Puerto Rican homes, a fleet that grows by around 2,000 every month. These families and small businesses are now individually protected during blackouts, but they could also help all other consumers via their stored energy.

These VPPs could be mitigating blackouts today, without firing up dirty and expensive government-run fossil peaker plants.

Its therefore puzzling how the Puerto Rico Electric Power Authority simply drags its feet, despite PREBs now over 16-month old order for PREPA to procure substantial solar plus storage VPP resources.

June 30 is PREBs current deadline for PREPA to submit final pricing for all mandated renewable projects. Perhaps a clearer status of a total of 490 MW of 9 utility-scale storage projects and one 17 MW VPP project, will be shared publicly. Still, 17 MW is but a fraction of the not lesser than 150 MW VPP initially mandated and many orders of size smaller than the actual and expanding untapped VPP ready to be deployed today in the island. That June date is closing in soon, but as experience is the best teacher, that date could sadly come and go, with little consequence.

One common misconception held by utilities, including PREPA, as well as the islands transmission & distribution operator (LUMA), is that the entire power grid must be first completely overhauled and modernized before a VPP discussion is even possible. In reality, no new infrastructure is needed for a basic VPP to be put to use today, and in any case, the necessary technology and software is already built into commercially available batteries from companies like Tesla, Enphase, SolarEdge and others.

Heres how it works: either the utility asks the company orchestrating the VPP ahead of time which days hours it wants the batteries activated, and the companies proceed (via the wireless Internet communications already built into all these batteries) and/or the utility pushes a button that says theres a potential blackout coming, activate VPP, communicating this message to the companies in charge of the battery fleets. Within seconds, thousands of batteries are activated, thus avoiding expensive peaker plant costs and also preventing the impending blackout.

Its not too late for PREPA to see the obvious economic and societal value of VPPs. Not only do we have an opportunity to save lives and money, but we can be an example for the rest of the United States and the planet.

The largest renewable peaker plant in the world has already been built in Puerto Rico and its simply waiting to be tapped. Lets use it!

https://www.utilitydive.com/news/pue...nt-vpp/626197/

----------


## S Landreth

I want to recognize the good David for the direction of this post when he made a remark about the floods in Sydney (NSW).




> Up the creek without a paddle, flushing Windsor could be an improvement, last time I passed thru it resembled Davy Jones Okker.
> 
> Lucky Scomo and Howard saw no link between fossi fuels/ tools and climate change.


What Loopers new government is saying about the floods (highlights below).........

How storms and floods are affected by climate change in NSW

Long-term climate change is causing the NSW to warm. The average temperature in NSW has been increasing since 1910. This is increasing the likelihood of extreme weather events such as heavy rainfall and storm surges near the coast.

Increased temperatures are likely to increase the risk of thunderstorms across NSW in the warmer months.

In terms of natural cycles such as the El Niño Southern Oscillation (ENSO), climate changes to temperatures and rainfall may change the pattern of these natural climate processes. Climate change will affect oceanic climate systems, like the El Niño Southern Oscillation, making rainfall and flooding even harder to predict.

In terms of east coast lows, which are the main cause of extreme storms along the NSW coast, climate modelling predicts there may be more extreme low pressure systems in the warmer months, and fewer small to moderate low pressure systems in the cooler months.

Storms caused by east coast lows vary from year to year, and decade to decade. This makes it difficult to predict when they will occur, how severe they will be, and how they might be affected by climate change.


And from Mark Howden the Director of the Institute for Climate, Energy and Disaster Solutions at ANU

The repeated flood events across the Australian east coast foreshadow a future of wild weather, disruption and loss unless we act now. Without a clear plan to confront global warming and its impacts, we can expect this disruption to ramp up over time.

East coast lows are not unprecedented, with problematic seasons occurring in 2007 and 2011 for example. This current event is no different but climate change has made it more intense.

The amount of water that the air can hold increases exponentially with temperature. So, ocean warming from accumulating greenhouse gas emissions is increasing the water-holding capacity of the atmosphere above it. This general warming effect is being added to this year by a La Nina event.

Right now, we see a classic La Nina pattern in the Pacific with a large tongue of colder than average water stretching from South America to just above the eastern tip of Papua New Guinea. La Nina events pile up warm water in the western Pacific and some of that water flows down the east coast of Australia, increasing the sea surface temperatures off Queensland and NSW.

This double-whammy of warming allows the really intense dumps of rain, like those that have occurred in the past few days. And patterns of sea surface temperatures to Australias north and west are helping feed in moisture-laden warm air into the low-pressure system.

Further global warming is highly likely to further increase rainfall intensity. The global water cycle is already accelerating twice as fast as the global climate models are predicting. Climate change may also increase the strength of La Nina and El Niño events, bringing both more severe floods and droughts to eastern and northern Australia. There is no room for complacency.

Little more


PRIME MINISTER: Well, we are looking at long term solutions. My government has changed Australia's position on climate change from day one, for example. What we know is that Australia has always been subject of floods, of bushfires. But we know that the science told us that if we continued to not take action globally on climate change, then these events, extreme weather events, would be more often and more intense. And what we're seeing, unfortunately, is that play out. The people of the Hawkesbury Richmond area have now had four flooding events in the last 18 months. Prior to that they were impacted by bushfires. That's why my government is acting, I've got to say, as well, the New South Wales Government are acting as well on changing the energy mix in this state. But what we know is that no state and no nation can act by itself. It's one of the reasons why I've been out there engaging in the need to lift up global action. But Australia needs to be a part of that. We know that unless we do that, the science whether it be at the IPCC level, or whether it be the CSIRO, or our Australian scientists, we've been warned about this.: Press Conference State Emergency Operations Centre, Sydney | Prime Minister of Australia

_______________


What science says..

Climate change is making flooding worse

----------


## S Landreth

Analysis: Record-low price for UK offshore wind is four times cheaper than gas

A UK government auction has secured a record 11 gigawatts (GW) of new renewable energy capacity that will generate electricity four times more cheaply than current gas prices.

The projects are all due to start operating within the next five years up to 2026/27 and have agreed to generate electricity for an average price of £48 per megawatt hour (MWh) in today’s money. This is four times cheaper than the £196/MWh current cost of running gas-fired power stations.

Most of the new capacity – some 7GW – will be offshore wind. Notably, for the first time, these projects were cheaper than the 1.5GW of onshore wind or 2.2GW of solar.

Once the pre-approved projects are built, Carbon Brief estimates they will generate 42 terawatt hours (TWh) of electricity per year, enough to meet around 13% of current UK demand.

Analysts said they would also save consumers an estimated £1.5bn per year in the late 2020s and cut annual average bills by £58, with most of the projects effectively subsidy-free.

This is the UK’s fourth biannual “contracts for difference” (CfD) auction round (AR4). As well as seeing record-low prices, with 11GW of capacity secured, it is also by far the largest.

AR4 auction results

The UK government has committed to getting 95% of the country’s electricity from low-carbon sources by 2030 and to fully decarbonise the grid by 2035. It is also aiming for “up to” 50GW of offshore wind by 2030, including “up to” 5GW from floating offshore schemes.

CfD auctions for new renewable energy capacity are the UK’s primary route for achieving these targets. Auctions have been held every two years since 2015, but will now be held annually.

Under the contracts, projects agree to generate electricity for a “strike price” that is fixed in real terms, meaning it is index-linked to inflation. The results are usually reported in 2012 prices.

Once projects have been built, the money they earn from generating electricity is compared with a market reference price. If this is lower than the strike price, the project receives a subsidy to make up the difference. When prices are higher, the project must pay back the extra money.

Amid a global energy crisis, current market prices are extremely high, due to the soaring cost of gas. They are expected to remain elevated for a number of years.

As a result, the bulk of this week’s auction winners are expected to pay back to consumers for much of their lives, making them effectively subsidy-free. (Though there is disagreement over exactly what the term “subsidy free” means.)

Four times cheaper than gas

The prices secured in this week’s auction are the lowest ever, with the £37/MWh for offshore wind in 2012 prices falling below the previous record of £39.65/MWh.

According to Thomas Edwards, modeller at consultancy Cornwall Insight, AR4 projects would pay back £1.5bn a year towards the end of the 2020s, based on their latest price forecasts.

He tells Carbon Brief the projects “will pay back to consumers for much of their lives”.

Similarly, Nathan Bennett, head of public affairs for industry group Renewable UK, tweeted that the schemes would lower average household energy bills by £58 a year.

The Energy and Climate Intelligence Unit, a thinktank, says the projects would save households £100 a year, if the current extremely high market prices persisted. In this scenario, it says savings from current and future CfD projects could reach £500 per household.

 
____________

Tidal CfD wins 'show confidence in marine sector'

The Offshore Renewable Energy (ORE) Catapult has welcomed the inclusion of tidal energy projects in today’s Contract for Difference (CfD) Round 4 results.

The winning projects, which are Orbital Marine Eday 1 & 2, Morlais Magallanes and Meygen Phase 2, will together have a capacity of 40MW when built.

ORE Catapult wave and tidal sector leader Simon Cheeseman said: “We welcome this long-awaited revenue support given to the tidal stream industry today from the UK Government – demonstrating their confidence in our world-leading tidal stream sector and priming it for the global export market.

He said it market the beginning of a journey to 1GW tidal deployment capacity by 2035, helping the UK achieve its net zero targets and driving down the cost of tidal stream, making it competitive with other renewable sources of electricity.

SAE will work to achieve financial close for the next phase (28MW) of the Meygen project by 2024 with the operation starting in 2027.

Graham Reid, CEO of SAE, said: “The significance of today’s announcement cannot be downplayed.

“We are going to be delivering the world's first commercial scale tidal array and we now have a clear runaway, with future CfD rounds, to deliver the full c400MW of tidal power generation at MeyGen.

“I can’t thank enough all those who have championed, supported, and invested in our business to achieve this milestone. Our absolute focus will be on the delivery of this project.”

Ocean Energy Europe also welcomed the development.

By awarding contracts to three projects, the government also “ensures healthy competition and large-scale growth potential across several tidal technologies”, Ocean Energy Europe stated.

For the tidal industry’s progress to be sustained, the group also said it is “vital” that the UK government creates long-term visibility by continuing to include ringfenced allowances in future allocation rounds.

Two contracts were awarded to Orbital Marine Power’s 7.2MW multi-turbine Eday project in Orkney, Scotland, which will deploy floating technology.

In Wales, another floating tidal project, the 5.62MW Morlais Magallanes, will be powered by Spanish tidal technology.

Lastly, the Meygen project, which has been providing power to the grid since 2016, will now be able to expand its generating capacity by 28MW with a second project phase.

Ocean Energy Europe CEO, Remi Gruet said: “Today’s announcement is the first step in turning a 20GW resource into a large-scale power source.

“Tidal energy can now take its rightful place in the UK’s mainstream electricity supply. It is time for the EU to follow suit by actioning the commitments made in its offshore renewables strategy.

“Europe has long been the global leader in developing and deploying renewable energy – by dragging its heels on the Strategy, the EU now risks being left behind.”

____________


Tata Power to invest more than $9.45bn in renewable energy

Indian energy giant Tata Power is planning to invest more than Rs750bn ($9.45bn) in its renewable energy business over the next five years.

The company’s chairman Natarajan Chandrasekaran said that it intends to invest Rs100bn ($1.26bn) of the total earmarked sum during the current financial year.

Over the next five years, Tata Power intends to increase its electricity generation capacity from 13.5GW to 30GW, with more than half of this due to come from clean energy sources.

The company also aims to expand its clean energy portfolio to 80% by 2030 from its current levels of 34%.

During the financial year 2021-22, it added 707MW of renewable energy capacity.

Chandrasekaran also said that Tata Power currently holds an engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) order book of Rs130bn.

To expand these green businesses, the company has begun a strategic partnership and created a renewable platform that has received a Rs40bn investment from Blackrock Real assets and Mubadala Investment Company.

It is also establishing a 4GW solar cell and module manufacturing facility in India’s southern state of Tamil Nadu, which would involve an investment of around Rs30bn.

Chandrasekaran also said that Tata Power is on the path to becoming an environmental, social and governance (ESG) benchmark in the power industry.

Last month, the company commissioned India’s largest floating solar power project, with 101.6MWp of capacity, in Kayamkulam, Kerala.

The project covers a 350-acre offshore area and is equipped with a 5MW floating inverter platform, anchored to the waterbed by 134 cast pile foundations.

Tata Power said the facility is India’s first floating solar photovoltaic asset to provide power under a power purchase agreement (PPA).

The Kerela State Electricity Board (KSEB) will use the clean energy generated by the floating solar facility under the terms of the PPA.

____________

You might be flying like a pelican in a few years

All-electric "seagliders" could someday offer fast, low-altitude flights in coastal communities like the Hawaiian Islands.

*Why it matters:* Electric aviation is the next frontier in the movement of people and goods.


Better batteries, lighter-weight materials and other innovations — plus huge capital investments — are opening the door to novel and lower-emissions transportation solutions like flying taxis, drones and seagliders."It's a space race all over again," Billy Thalheimer, CEO of seaglider startup Regent Craft, tells Axios.

*Driving the news:* Boston-based Regent is partnering with Hawaiian carrier Mokulele Airlines and investment firm Pacific Current to create a seaglider network in Hawaii.


Service is expected to begin by 2025 with a fleet of 12-passenger Viceroy seagliders that will fly like pelicans, about 10 to 30 feet over the water, at speeds of up to 180 miles per hour.Hawaiian Airlines recently invested in Regent, with an eye toward building a 100-person version of the craft by 2028.The idea is to offer a cheaper, faster, cleaner alternative to existing ferries and regional air service.

*How it works:* The seagliders are designed to operate in what's called "ground effect."


Put simply, an aircraft flying close to land (or water) experiences less drag and more lift.Aircraft designers have experimented with "wing-in-ground" (WIG) effect vehicles for decades — the former Soviet Union's Ekranoplan and Boeing's Pelican concept were two examples — but the technology has been difficult to master in choppy seas.New technical innovations will allow vehicles to glide more smoothly across the waves and make the technology more feasible, Thalheimer tells Axios.

*Details:* Retractable hydrofoils, for example, lift Regent's aircraft out of the water to navigate the harbor on takeoff.


Then a series of small propellers on the wings provides the lift for slow-speed takeoffs over a short distance.This so-called "blown wing technology" is also incorporated into the design of efficient new aircraft being developed by companies like Electra.aero.Even DARPA, the Pentagon’s premiere research agency, is working on a WIG seaplane design to potentially replace the giant C-17 Globemaster cargo plane.

*Seagliders are neither fish nor fowl* — while they fly at low altitudes, they're expected to be regulated by maritime authorities, which could mean an easier path to commercialization, says Thalheimer.


Operating a seaglider will be more like driving a boat than piloting an aircraft, he says.And digital controls will manage stability, altitude and the transitions between modes in and above the water.Regent's 12-passenger Viceroy would have a range of about 180 miles, based on existing technology, he says. But as batteries improve, it's expected that future aircraft could go as far as 500 miles.

*Yes, but:* With $28 million in funding, Regent still has a long way to go. It won't enter full-scale prototyping until the end of 2023.



https://www.regentcraft.com/seagliders/viceroy

_____________


This 'sand' battery stores renewable energy as heat

A company in Finland has created an an unusual storage solution for renewable energy: One that uses sand instead of lithium ion or other battery technologies. Polar Night Energy and Vatajankoski, an energy utility in Western Finland, have built a storage system that can store electricity as heat in the sand. While there are other organizations researching the use of sand for energy storage, including the US National Renewable Energy Laboratory, the Finns say theirs is the first fully working commercial installation of a battery made from sand.

Similar to traditional storage systems for renewables, Polar's technology stores energy from wind turbines and solar panels that isn't used at once. To be precise, it stores energy as heat, which is then used for the district heating network that Vatajankoski services. Sand is inexpensive and is very effective at storing heat at about 500 to 600 degrees Celsius. Polar says its technology can keep sand "hotter than the stoves in typical saunas" for months until it's time to use that heat during Finland's long winters.

As the _BBC_ explains, the resistive heating process used to warm the sand generates hot air circulated inside the structure. When it's time to use the stored energy, the battery discharges that heated air to warm water in the district's heating system, which is then pumped into homes, offices and even pools. At the moment, Polar's sand battery only serves a single city, and it's still unclear whether the technology can be scaled up. The _BBC_ also says that its efficiency "falls dramatically" when it comes to returning electricity to the grid instead. It's early days for the technology, though, and other companies and organizations might be able to find solutions for those issues. https://www.engadget.com/sand-batter...124512914.html

----------


## S Landreth

Sounds promising. Looper’s new government is moving forward.


Australia PM pledges 'new era' of climate action

SYDNEY (BLOOMBERG) - Australian Prime Minister Anthony Albanese has promised a "new era" of climate action and energy innovation under his centre-left Labor government, despite criticism from activists and Greens Party lawmakers who say that his planned cuts to emissions don't go far enough.

Speaking to the Sydney Energy Forum on Tuesday (July 12), Albanese said Australia's current energy infrastructure and policies are inadequate to handle the global fuel crisis which has been sparked by Russia's invasion of Ukraine.

Albanese reiterated his promise to introduce new climate legislation, including a target of 43 per cent cuts by 2030 and net zero by 2050, when Australia's Parliament sits for the first time under his leadership this month.

"This is a new day. It is a new era. We need to act - and we will act," he said.

Albanese took power at an election in May where Australia's lack of action on climate change was a major issue. While Labour won government with a majority in the lower house of Parliament, Albanese will be held to account by a wave of new lawmakers who were elected after campaigning for tougher action on climate change.

The Australian Greens Party and pro-climate action independent David Pocock hold the balance of power in the Australian Senate, leaving the new government highly dependent on them to pass legislation.

The Greens and Pocock have called for emission cuts of at least 60 per cent by 2030. Greens leader Adam Bandt has also called for a moratorium on any new coal or gas mines in Australia.

Minister for Climate Change and Energy Chris Bowen has described the government's 43 per cent emissions target as a floor rather than a "ceiling" for Labour's climate ambitions. However, Albanese has been clear he will not legislate a higher target in his first term of government.

Global peers

Albanese's target brings Australia into line with nations including Canada, South Korea and Japan, though the plan remains less ambitious than action pledged by the United States, the European Union and Britain.

Bowen and US Energy Secretary Jennifer Granholm were scheduled on Tuesday to discuss collaboration on climate technology on the sidelines of the two-day forum. Ministers handling energy policy from the Quad nations - which also include India and Japan - are meeting for talks in Sydney alongside executives from companies including Siemens, Fortescue Metals Group and Mitsui & Co.

Australia has already seen the impact of climate change-fuelled natural disasters, including severe flooding in the state of New South Wales over the past month.

In his speech on Tuesday, Albanese said the extent of the flooding in Sydney has previously been described as a "once-in-a-thousand-year event". "Guess what? It's now an annual event," he said.

Albanese said Australia can become a renewable energy "superpower," describing the coming years as a "once-in-a-generation" opportunity.

"Our government's policies are designed to seize that opportunity with the determination and resolve it demands," the prime minister said.

Climate change is also a major issue among Australia's neighbouring Pacific nations, who have long criticised Australia for not living up to its climate action obligations. Canberra is working to burnish its credentials in the Pacific among a growing battle for influence with Beijing in the region.

Albanese is expected to head to the Pacific Islands Forum on Wednesday to meet with regional leaders.

"Australia will once again be a trusted global partner on climate action. I am ambitious about what we can achieve together," he said.

_________


Albanese and the Greens party are squabbling, but should try to work together.


Greens slam Labor climate change bill as government digs in on 43 per cent ‘mandate’


___________

In other news……


Australia on track for 50 percent renewable energy sources by 2025

----------


## S Landreth

General Motors to build EV charging station network across the US

General Motors (GM) plans to build a network of fast electric vehicle charging stations at truck stops across the country to bolster the nations EV infrastructure and enable long-distance electric travel from coast-to-coast.

The automaker on Thursday announced it is partnering with the Pilot Company to install a network of 2,000 DC fast charging stalls at up to 500 Pilot and Flying J truck stops at 50-mile intervals along major U.S. highways in an effort to accelerate the widespread adoption of electric vehicles. The stations will be capable of offering charging speeds of up to 350kW, which can give an EV about 100 miles of range in about 10 minutes.

The stations will be operated and maintained by EV charging network EVgo and open to all electric vehicle brands, although GM customers will receive special benefits such as exclusive reservations and discounts on charging.

The first charging stalls are expected to begin operating sometime in 2023.

We are committed to an all-electric, zero-emissions future, and ensuring that the right charging infrastructure is in place is a key piece of the puzzle, Mary Barra, GM Chair and CEO, said in a statement.

With travel centers across North America, Pilot Company is an ideal collaborator to reach a broad audience of EV drivers.

The collaboration is part of a $750 million effort by GM to build a fast-charging network as the carmaker is set to roll out new electric vehicles over the next several years. The carmaker has also partnered with EVgo to build out a network of 3,250 charging stations in major metro areas by 2025.

Investment in EV infrastructure comes as major automakers are shifting away from traditional gas-powered cars to electric vehicles to curb harmful carbon dioxide emissions. Electric vehicles are steadily increasing their market share, accounting for about 4 percent of all car sales in 2020 and growing to more than 5 percent in 2021. 

____________

US greenlights key solar line project to power California

The US Department of Interior (DoI) on Thursday gave Starwood Energy Group approval to construct the 125-mile (201 km) Ten West Link transmission project with capacity to deliver power from 3.2GW of new solar capacity from Arizona to California.

The 500kV alternating current overhead line will traverse a region in the Sonoran Desert with some of the nations highest levels of insolation, providing critical transmission infrastructure to support the development of future utility-scale solar energy resources.

Once operational in 2023, it will also improve reliability of the bulk power system for millions of customers in Central Arizona and Southern California.

Approving this new transmission line on our public lands will accelerate our nations transition to a clean energy economy by unlocking renewable resources, creating jobs, lowering costs, and boosting local economies, said Interior Secretary Deb Haaland.

The greenlight for Ten West Link follows recent approvals for construction of the Oberon, Arica, and Victory Pass solar projects in California with 965MW of nameplate capacity and will add 600MW of battery storage.

Ten West Link is among 64 utility-scale onshore clean energy projects proposed on federal lands in the western US being processed by the Bureau of Land Management (BLM), part of DoI. BLM administers 244 million acres (99 million ha) of lands owned by the federal government.

DoI estimates these projects have the combined potential to add more than 41GW of renewable energy to the western electric grid. They include geothermal, solar, and wind, as well as interconnect gen-tie lines that are vital to clean energy projects proposed on local, private, and state lands.

BLM is also undertaking the preliminary review of 90 applications for solar and wind development, as well as 51 more for testing of those resources for other potential projects.

DoI was among five presidential cabinet departments  the others were Agriculture, Defence, and Energy, and Environmental Protection Agency  that signed an agreement to improve federal coordination and streamline reviews to spearhead a lead-off 25GW of renewable energy project developments on federal lands.

The 25-page document follows on from the US Energy Act of 2020's requirement that the DoI establish a programme to improve interagency cooperation for this purpose.

The plan also supports President Joe Bidens goal of clean electricity by 2035 and builds on his January executive order which gave priority to improved permitting as part of tackling the climate crisis.

_____________


ESB opens new 19MW energy storage plant in Co Cork in partnership with Fluence

ESB has opened a new 19MW battery storage plant opened at Aghada Co Cork. It is the first of a number of new plants to be opened in Co Cork and Dublin.

The new plant will aid in increasing the quantity of fast-acting energy storage to enable greater stability of the national grid. It will also increase the delivery of renewables to the State's electricity system.

In a statement, ESB said the series of new battery plants will go some way in facilitating Ireland's climate action targets.

The plants contain new technologies and high-capacity batteries that will store excess renewable energy for discharge into the national grid when required.

The state-owned electricity company has partnered with Fluence to help deliver the project.

Welcoming the opening of the plant, Michael McGrath, Minister for Public Expenditure and Reform said: This technology will play an important role in facilitating more renewable sources of energy onto the electricity system as we continue our aim in Government to deliver the targets set out in the Climate Action Plan.

I am delighted to be here today with ESB and their partner Fluence, who with the help of several Irish companies have launched the first in a series of battery storage projects. ESB has a strong history in Co Cork and with projects such as this, the region will play an important part in delivering its Net Zero strategy into the future.

Paddy Hayes, Chief Executive, ESB said: ESBs Aghada site has a longstanding history of innovation, and its variety of efficient gas generation technologies continue to play a crucial role for Irelands electricity system. Today marks another important milestone for Aghada and ESB, in commissioning this fast-acting battery unit that will support the national grid."

Mr Hayes added: "This is ESBs first battery project in Ireland  this and four other battery projects now in development by ESB will deliver 300MW of battery capacity within the next two years. These projects will support the delivery of a stable and cleaner electricity grid, which is set to be powered by 80 per cent renewable generation by 2030.

Irish companies Powercomm Group and Kirby Group are also working in partnership with ESB in the delivery of these battery plant projects at Aghada, Inchicore, South Wall and Poolbeg.

The new plant in Co Cork brings Fluence's total battery-based energy storage projects deployed or contracted globally to almost 5,000MW, making them a global market leader in energy storage.

_____________

Germany installed 997MW of onshore wind in the first half of 2022, similar to the same period in 2021, according to analysis by Deutsche WindGuard, carried out on behalf of BWE and VDMA Power Systems.

The associations said the capacity addition from January to June of this year is not enough for the country to meet its decarbonisation goals.

The federal governments passing of a package of climate legislation creates ambitious targets for renewables and offer the industry orientation and planning security, the associations stated.
Obstacles remain, they also said, with the average duration of licensing procedures increasing by almost 60% over the past five years.

We expect urgently further bills to strengthen and accelerate for more areas and permits.

The European manufacturers of wind turbines and their suppliers are experiencing cost increases and insufficient market momentum, under significant economic pressure.

The addition of wind energy can no longer wait - all hurdles must be cleared as quickly as possible and create a long-term industrial policy strategy for the European wind industry, said Dennis Rendschmidt, Managing Director of VDMA Power Systems.

____________


Renewables made up 49% of Germany power use in first half of 2022

Renewable energy accounted for 49% of German power consumption in the first half of 2022, up 6% percentage points from a year earlier thanks to favourable weather conditions, industry groups said on Tuesday.

Both higher sunshine intensity and wind speeds were behind the trend, utility industry association BDEW and the Centre for Solar Energy and Hydrogen Research (ZSW) said in a statement.

The preliminary figures were calculated under European Union requirements that base market share of individual electricity sources on usage rather than production, a basis also adopted by Berlin for its climate target definitions, they said.

The share of renewables in German power consumption hit 50.2% in the first half of 2020.

Germany's power consumption overall declined by 0.8% to 281 billion kilowatt-hours (kWh) in the first six months of 2022.

Domestic electricity production, meanwhile, rose 1.7% to 298 billion kWh, boosting Germany's role as a net exporter of power, the data showed.

_____________


VW turns to electric Scout brand to win back Americans

Volkswagen's plan to roll out a new line of sporty electric trucks and SUVs under the resurrected Scout brand is a rare chance to win back Americans' hearts, Scout's new boss tells Axios in an exclusive interview.

*Why it matters:* Despite its global standing as the world's second-largest carmaker, Volkswagen is a chronic underachiever in the United States. Admitting in 2015 that it had been cheating on diesel emissions standards only worsened its reputation.


Now, amid a historic shift to electric vehicles (EVs), VW sees an opportunity to reconnect with U.S. consumers by offering EVs in the segments they care most about**: pickup trucks and large SUVs.

*Driving the news:* Scott Keogh, president and CEO of Volkswagen Group of America, will become president and CEO of Scout on Sept. 1, Axios is first to report.


He will be succeeded by Pablo Di Si, currently the executive chairman of Volkswagen's South American Region. Di Si will oversee the entire North American region, as did Keogh.The leadership change was approved by Volkswagen AG's management board, which is meeting this week in Chattanooga, Tennessee  home to the German automaker's growing U.S. manufacturing base.

*What they're saying:* "It's time now to concentrate more on the U.S. market and the U.S. customer, and one piece of the puzzle, for sure, is Scout," Volkswagen Group CEO Herbert Diess said while chauffeuring me in one of his company's first U.S.-built EVs, the ID.4 compact SUV.


Between Scout and further growth of the Volkswagen and Audi brands, the VW Group aims to double its U.S. market share, which currently stands at about 5%."America is probably the country where we have the biggest potential worldwide," Diess told me.

*Details:* Scout will be an independent U.S.-based company, which will allow it the flexibility to take on partners or other investors  or even go public some day, Volkswagen execs said.


Scout will develop what the company calls a true American electric SUV and pickup truck designed for rugged, off-road use.With a dedicated engineering platform, Scout expects to provide new conveniences and connectivity to meet different needs, like camping, off-roading or work site use.The hope is that the iconic Scout name can help the company penetrate the highly profitable American market for big SUVs and pickup trucks, which is currently dominated by U.S. brands like Ford, Chevrolet, Jeep and Ram.Production will start in 2026, and the aim is to sell up to 250,000 Scout-branded vehicles annually in the U.S.

*Flashback:* The Scout was developed in 1961 by International Harvester as a precursor to the modern SUV.


It was marketed as an all-terrain family recreational vehicle and eventually came in several body styles, competing with Land Rover, Jeep and the Ford Bronco. Production ended in 1980, but Scout SUVs remain popular with collectors.

*The back story:* The rebirth of Scout as a rugged EV brand was a fortunate accident for Volkswagen.


The company acquired the rights to the Scout brand name in 2021 when its commercial vehicle subsidiary, Traton, bought truck manufacturer Navistar International (the successor to International Harvester, which went out of business in 1985).Keogh, on a trip to the beach with his kids, came across a fully restored Scout and fell in love.When he realized "the rights to the brand were just sitting there," he started advocating for a new electric truck line.

*The bottom line:* As VW sees it, electrification is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to redefine itself.


"Electrification, to me, is a reset," says Keogh.
https://www.axios.com/2022/07/19/vol...vehicles-truck

----------


## S Landreth

Someone is thinking ahead in Loopers new Government.


Dutton insurance: crossbench MPs set joint demands on Labors climate bill

The seven independents want a mechanism to protect emissions target from future governments as they signal desire to negotiate

Independent MPs have outlined a list of measures they want included as part of a beefed-up climate change bill, including a Dutton insurance policy that would make it more difficult for future governments to shy away from climate action.

Following briefings with the climate and energy minister, Chris Bowen, late last week, six newly elected crossbench MPs and the the re-elected Warringah MP, Zali Steggall, have collaborated on a joint position that was communicated to the government on Monday.

The list of measures came as Bowen said he would be prepared to consider any sensible suggestions put forward by the crossbench and the Greens, provided they were in keeping with the governments mandate.

The demands from the group of community-backed MPs, who all campaigned heavily on more climate action, include language in the bill specifying that the 43% target is a floor not a ceiling, a ratcheting mechanism to boost emissions reduction targets in the future and the establishment of a joint parliamentary committee that would oversee appointments to the Climate Change Authority.

Independents Monique Ryan, Sophie Scamps, Zoe Daniel, Kate Chaney, Kylea Tink and Allegra Spender met with Steggall on Sunday to finalise their position.

Steggall said the three key recommendations, which were drawn from her private members bill introduced in 2020, had been shown to work in other jurisdictions such as the UK, and said she hoped the government followed through on its commitment to work collaboratively in the new parliament.

There has been a lot of public rhetoric since the election about doing politics differently and being more collaborative and constructive, and being willing to consider constructive amendments, Steggall told Guardian Australia.

We are taking that in good faith and making these suggestions. We are hoping that the government is genuine in its desire to work together for a good outcome, but the proof will be in its response.

Steggall said the framework proposed by the crossbench MPs would not stop a future government from repealing the legislation, but prevent a different government from politicising appointments to the Climate Change Authority that determined the governments direction.

We need to be scientifically based when it comes to talking about targets, and we need to have a ratchet mechanism and a mechanism to provide further budgets for future governments  it becomes an insurance policy against future governments, she said, labelling the measure Dutton insurance in reference to the opposition leader, Peter Dutton.

Tink said the crossbench shared a number of core principles in wanting to see the bill include greater ambition on climate change.

She chalked up an early win for the independents in the governments shift in language on the 43% target as a floor not a ceiling and called for this to be reflected in the legislation.

I think the first win for the crossbench is the fact that the government has changed its language on the 43% target  that shows that they are prepared to listen and take on board the pretty strong feedback they have received, Tink said.

We are very keen to see the 43% clearly communicated [in the legislation] as a floor not a ceiling, and ensuring that there is a ratcheting mechanism in the legislation itself which makes it easier for the government to lift that in the future. We need to make sure that is a minimum.

Tink said a parliamentary committee would ensure the legislation was protected into the long term and would keep the primary focus on keeping global warming below the agreed Paris climate goal of a maximum 1.5C.

She also called on the government not to rush the bill through parliament in the first sitting fortnight, saying while it was good the legislation was a priority, it needed to have longevity.

I think what is important with this legislation is to get it right so it not only provides direction and shape for the government for the next three years, but also direction and shape for the parliament until we reach net zero.

She raised concern that newly elected crossbench MPs may be forced into the awkward situation of having to give up making their first formal speech to parliament  known historically as a maiden speech  in order to speak on the climate bill if the government was determined to rush it through.

The independent MP for the seat of Mayo, Rebekha Sharkie, said she would support the bill as presented by the government, saying she was satisfied with the legislation.

It is a good step forward, the government was elected on this platform, lets see how they are going to deliver it, she said.

On Monday, Bowen said he was open to considering amendments to the climate bill, including a ratchet mechanism, which is also being pushed by the Greens.

Where a member of the crossbench, whether it be the Greens or another member of the crossbench, has a suggestion, which they think improves the way the government achieves its objectives and its agenda and its mandate, Ill take that in good faith and work with that, Bowen told ABC Radio National. Thats the principle that were applying.

___________

In other news.......


Gippsland dairy farmers rein in 'unsustainable' irrigation costs with solar power

A major investment in renewable energy has helped a Gippsland organic dairy farm slash irrigation-related electricity costs from almost $100,000 per year to just $15,000.

Clydebank dairy farmers Wilco Droppert and Sandra Jefford milk 300 cows. At the height of the last drought they realised their irrigation costs were unsustainable.

"We were looking at high energy costs  maybe 12 to 14 per cent of our budget," Mr Droppert said.

"We thought 'Geez, that's a problem. We've got a high carbon footprint and big costs'."

The couple commissioned a farm energy audit in 2018 and have since installed 150kw of solar generation to run a bore and two pumps to move water out of the dam and to irrigation pivots  which provide water to the paddocks.

With the help of pumps that can run at varying speeds to match the solar power generation, they've achieved 90 to 95 per cent utilisation of the renewable electricity generated.

Reducing costs long-term

More than $1 million was budgeted for the project, which also included other necessary upgrades around the farm.

The couple received a government grant to help finance the project.

"This last irrigation season, our total costs for running our irrigation were about $1,200," Ms Jefford said.

"It was a wetter and cooler year and we didn't need to irrigate as much as we normally would. But in the previous summer, our irrigation costs were about $80,000.

"For the amount of milk we produce, that just wasn't viable in the long run."

They hope a more typical irrigation season with the solar installation would result in an energy bill of around $15,000.

Ms Jefford expects the project to pay for itself in around seven years.

It also delivers non-financial benefits and the new system, which is controlled from a central computer, also saves them time.

"Our greenhouse gas emissions are much lower than they were previously, we've got big labour savings, probably about 15 hours a week [and] we get to sleep better because we're not irrigating at night."

A system with smarts

The solar panels were installed in a fenced-off section in one of their paddocks.

The panels face north, west and east to maximise production throughout the day.

However a computer  which the couple refer to as "the brain"  further helps maximise efficiency.

"So early in the mornings when there's say 10 kilowatts available, we can utilise the 10 kilowatts on a bore pump through a variable speed drive.

"That means that we can change loads on any pump that's pumping the water into the dam [up] to the point where we have sufficient power to pump to the pivots, which [requires] roughly 37 kilowatts.

"As soon as we get past that point, we can switch that extra energy back to the bore pump."

Big plans for future

More work is planned, with wind turbines expected to be installed in coming months.

"We've got a couple of pivots that still use diesel, so we're looking at whether we can get those to be electric and use our renewable energy there," Ms Jefford said.

"We're hoping we'll be able to run a farm micro-grid in the future, which would mean that our dairy could use the clean power that we're generating here a few hundred meters away.

"We've [also] ordered an electric side-by-side vehicle, thinking we'll eventually replace our quad bikes that use unleaded fuel."

----------


## S Landreth

Biden to pursue wind energy in the Gulf of Mexico

The Biden administration will pursue the development of offshore wind energy in the Gulf of Mexico, the White House said Wednesday.

The new proposed offshore wind areas in the Gulf would represent the first time that wind energy is produced in the Gulf, which is typically a hub for oil and gas production.

According to a White House fact sheet, the areas where it is proposing offshore wind development have the potential to power 3 million homes.

President Biden will also direct Interior Secretary Deb Haaland to advance wind energy off the mid- and Southern Atlantic Coasts and Floridas Gulf Coast, though the White House did not announce any concrete plans to develop wind energy in these regions.

The announcement comes as Biden is set to deliver remarks on climate change in Massachusetts on Wednesday. Biden is facing increasing pressure to act on climate change after swing vote Sen. Joe Manchin (D-W.Va.) walked away from Senate climate talks this week.

But progressives are likely to be unsatisfied by Bidens Wednesday announcements, especially as many are calling for the declaration of a climate emergency.

Biden is also making announcements aimed at tackling extreme heat, as communities in the U.S. and around the world faced high temperatures this week. Temperatures in Texas and Oklahoma reached 115 degrees on Wednesday, and 28 states issued heat warnings. 

The administration doubled the funding for communities to make themselves more resilient to heatwaves and other climate-related hazards including droughts, wildfires and floods, making $2.3 billion available through a Federal Emergency Management Agency program.

And the administration is releasing new guidance aimed at helping low income people have access to air conditioning. The new guidance will enable funds aimed at helping low income families with energy costs to be put toward community cooling centers and buying or loaning efficient air conditioners to vulnerable people.

_____________


Germany Breaks Solar Record as Heatwave Sears Western Europe

Germany produced a record amount of electricity from solar on Sunday and is set to exceed that again on Tuesday as a heat wave grips Europe.

About 38,174 megawatts were generated from solar panels on Sunday and high levels are expected through Wednesday. A fresh record is possible on Tuesday, with a maximum 38,287 megawatts forecast.

 
A brutal heat wave is moving into western Europe, baking many areas. Temperatures are set to peak on Tuesday and Wednesday in Germany as the heat begins to ease elsewhere, according to state forecaster DWD. The extreme temperatures are sparking wildfires in Spain, France and Greece.

Historic heat is forecast to take hold of parts of western Europe this week, where all-time record high temperatures could be recorded, Maxar Technologies LLC said in a report.

The UK may see the highest temperatures ever recorded, with forecasts at Londons Heathrow of 38.5 degrees Celsius (101.3 Fahrenheit) on Monday and 40 degrees on Tuesday. It will hit 42 Celsius in Nantes, France on Monday, also a new record. Paris will have a high of 39 Celsius Monday and 40 degrees on Tuesday, according to Maxar.

German day-ahead power rose to 397.09 euros ($403.21) a megawatt-hour, the highest since March, on Epex Spot SE. Power supplies are short as warm air reduces wind generation, leaving solar to make up the shortfall.

_____________


USPS is dramatically increasing its electric mail truck order

The U.S. Postal Service on Wednesday significantly boosted its commitment to replace its aging delivery fleet with more electric vehicles.

*Why it matters:* The agency faced a massive backlash from lawmakers, environmental groups and others after announcing in March that it would spend nearly $3 billion on an initial order for 50,000 new mail trucks from Oshkosh Defense  90% of which would be gasoline-powered.


Sixteen states, four environmental groups and the United Auto Workers union sued to block the plan.The Biden Administration and many lawmakers also asked the agency to reconsider.

*Driving the news:* The new plan reflects "refinements" based on improvements in the agency's financial outlook and availability of technology, the USPS said in a statement.


The agency now says that at least half of the 50,000 vehicles it plans to purchase from Oshkosh Defense will be battery electric vehicles (BEVs).In addition, the Postal Service said it will purchase another 34,500 vehicles from other manufacturers, "including as many BEVs as are commercially available."Of the total 84,500 vehicles to be purchased, more than 40% will be electric.

*What they're saying:* Public pressure is working," said Joe Britton, executive director of the Zero Emission Transportation Association (ZETA).


"Todays commitment to acquire at least a 40% electric fleet shows that the Postal Service understands the strategic disadvantage it would create for itself if it were to just rely on gas-powered vehicles for decades to come.""Fleet electrification will deliver massive climate, economic and health benefits to the American people  and provide significant cost savings to the Postal Service itself."

____________


Amazon's new electric Rivian delivery trucks hit the road

 
Amazon is beginning wide-scale deliveries Thursday with its Rivian-designed electric cargo van, a next-generation logistics vehicle years in the making.

*Why it matters:* Significantly electrifying Amazon's delivery van fleet could help the company meet its ambitious target of hitting net zero carbon emissions by 2040.


Commercial fleets will probably go electric at significant scale before everyday car buyers  meaning companies like Amazon, FedEx and so on are poised to drive the electrification revolution.

*Driving the news:* Amazon introduced the production model of Rivian's van, called the Electric Delivery Vehicle (EDV), at a Chicago press event Thursday following a pilot program that began last year.


The EDV is also rolling out today in Baltimore, Dallas, Kansas City, Nashville, Phoenix, San Diego, Seattle and St. Louis, "among other cities" in the U.S., per Amazon.

*The details:* The EDV isn't just yesterday's cargo van with an internal combustion engine swapped for an electric one  it's purpose-built with tech meant to meet the needs of Amazon and its drivers.


Onboard software links up with Amazon's logistics systems.Accelerometers throughout the vehicle monitor for bangs and bumps, signaling that it might be time for preventative maintenance before something important breaks.Driver-assist features like collision warnings and automatic braking are meant to improve safety.The cabin is ergonomically designed, and a powered cargo area door can automatically open at delivery destinations  features that could help reduce driver fatigue and, by extension, turnover.The massive sloped windshield might look a little Pixar, but it improves driver visibility.

*What they're saying:* "What's happened over the last two-plus years is, we've gone from a whiteboard sketch into detail design, spent a lot of iterations with the Amazon team and with drivers," Rivian CEO R.J. Scaringe tells Axios.


His team has been "observing, getting feedback  questioning everything from where our grab handles should be, to where our footsteps should be, to the way the HVAC works in the vehicle, to the way the connectivity platforms work, to the way our in-vehicle systems interact with Amazon's digital ecosystem.""This vehicle is really the first big step in helping us get to an excellent position," adds Udit Madan, Amazon's VP Last Mile.

*Amazon has a handful* of other electric vehicles in use around the world, added Madan, including e-bikes, rickshaws and more.


The delivery giant will have "multiple partners" in the EV space, Madan said. "Rivian's going to be a very important one of them, but one of many."

*Between the lines:* The Amazon deal  it's buying 100,000 EDVs through 2030  is a lifeline for Rivian, which has been seen as a promising Tesla competitor but has struggled to beef up its consumer production numbers.


Amazon is also a significant Rivian shareholder, holding about 18% of the company's stock as of March.

In part, Rivian has been held back by a big problem recently plaguing every automaker: a serious lack of semiconductors. But Scaringe sees signs that issue is abating, "in part because the suppliers really lean in to work with us, but also in part because there is some slowdown in overall demand," he says.Amazon's support could help Rivian weather a recession, if one materializes. Many other upstart EV makers may not be so lucky.

*Rivian's EDV project,* Scaringe added*,* isn't taking attention away from its consumer vehicles, the R1T pickup and R1S SUV. "There's a consumer vehicle line, and then there's a commercial vehicle line, but it's completely different robotics, completely different tooling and fixtures ... we're not competing for real estate in the sense that if for every R1T we build, it's taking a slot from an EDV."

*Our thought bubble:* Amazon's and Rivian's ability to work together relatively quickly on what appears to be an impressive, purpose-built EV casts the United States Postal Service's struggles to electrify its own fleet in a harsh light. "It's really a missed opportunity," says Scaringe of the USPS situation.

*What's next:* Amazon plans to roll out thousands of EDVs in more than 100 cities this year, while Rivian competitors like Ford (a onetime partner) and GM are introducing electric cargo vans of their own.

https://www.axios.com/2022/07/21/ama...ectric-vehicle

____________


Ford's answer to EV supply chain hell: Cheaper batteries

Automotive giant Ford is shoring up its battery supply chain  partly by importing lower-cost, iron-based batteries popular in China  as it sprints to increase electric vehicle production.

*Why it matters:* Employing cheaper, safer and more durable iron batteries could accelerate demand for mass-market electric vehicles (EVs), and help automakers sidestep nickel and cobalt supply problems that have been driving up EV prices.

*The big picture:* Carmakers' plans to shift away from gasoline-powered vehicles won't succeed unless they can secure reliable battery supplies. But with raw materials in short supply  and sourced primarily in Asia  the battery race is turning into a fierce geopolitical competition.

*Driving the news:* Ford said Thursday it had lined up enough batteries to meet its short-term goal of producing 600,000 EVs annually by 2023, up dramatically from the 27,140 battery-powered cars it sold in the U.S. last year.


The company, which is spending $50 billion to expand its EV lineup, also said it was 70% to its goal of securing enough batteries to produce 2 million EVs annually by 2026.Ford announced a slew of supplier deals and partnerships  including contracts to buy raw materials directly from mining companies, as other automakers have done.

*Details:* One way Ford intends to meet its EV targets: adding a second type of battery chemistry to its lineup called lithium iron phosphate (LFP), alongside its existing nickel cobalt manganese (NCM) chemistry.


It will initially import LFP battery packs from China's Contemporary Amperex Technology Co., Ltd. (CATL) for its Mustang Mach-E and F-150 Lightning pickup, starting next year.But Ford also wants to produce LFP batteries in North America, and plans to open a 40-GWh LFP cell factory by 2026. (That's in addition to three previously announced battery plants in Tennessee and Kentucky.)

*Between the lines:* Iron and phosphorous are abundant, which is why LFP cells cost at least 30% less than today's nickel- and cobalt-based batteries, Sam Abuelsamid, principal analyst at Guidehouse Insights, explains in Forbes.


LFP batteries are also more durable, lasting up to 1 million miles, per CATL.

And they're less likely to catch fire because the chemistry is more stable.

*Yes, but:* LFP batteries pack 30% less energy than similarly-sized nickel-rich batteries, which translates into shorter driving range.


This isn't a huge issue in China because buyers there care more about price and durability than driving range.But Americans, who aspire to take long road trips, want longer-range EVs capable of going 300 miles or more between charges.Instead of installing a larger battery to meet their range expectations, carmakers can squeeze more LFP cells into battery packs by redesigning their module structure, per Abuelsamid.

*What to watch:* Tesla increasingly uses cobalt-free LFP batteries in its entry-level vehicles, and it's expected Ford and others will too.


Meanwhile, nickel-based batteries will be used for pricier performance cars.

*What they're saying:* "We know that the battery material cost is where the war will be won in the short term," said Lisa Drake, vice president of EV industrialization for Ford's Model e division.
https://www.axios.com/2022/07/22/for...hate-batteries

_____________

Renewable energy tops Marcos admins climate change agenda

President Ferdinand "Bongbong" Marcos Jr. on Monday pushed for the transition to renewable energy to mitigate the worst impacts of climate change on the country.

Marcos, in his first State of the Nation Address (SONA) delivered at Batasan Pambansa in Quezon City, said the use of renewable energy will top his administration's climate change agenda.

"We will increase our use of renewable energy sources such as hydropower, geothermal, solar, and wind, said Marcos, whose home province Ilocos Norte houses the now-famous Windmills of Bangui.

The shift to renewable energy is seen as a solution to help slow down the effects of climate change.

The United Nations-body Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC), in its report released in April 2022, bared that solar and wind energy and batteries have shown sustained cost reductions of up to 85 percent since 2010.

Many policies and laws have improved energy efficiency, reduced deforestation rates, and accelerated renewable energy deployment, according to the IPCC report.

Marcos emphasized the need to promote the use of renewable energy, as he noted that the Philippines is a disaster-prone country.

Given the country's geographical situation, capacity-building for natural disaster resiliency is "a must," he said.

Marcos said investing in science and technology would enable the government to have accurate weather forecasts and on-time disaster alerts.

For the welfare of our people, it is incumbent upon us to lessen our vulnerability, he said. Studies show that many areas in the Philippines are already at high risk from the rise in sea levels brought about by the increase in global temperature. We must adapt to this phenomenon with disaster-proof urban planning.

Partnership with private sector

The Philippines, though a minor contributor to climate change globally, is one of the most vulnerable countries to the effects of climate change.

Marcos also raised alarm over the precarious fresh water supply situation in the country, especially in urban areas.

Many of our water supply systems date back to the 1950s and they must already be rehabilitated and improved, he said.

He then directed Environment Secretary Ma. Antonia "Toni" Yulo-Loyzaga and Public Works Secretary "Manuel" Manny Bonoan "to explore possible partnerships with the private sector to address this critical situation.

There is no question that the preservation of the environment is preservation of life. If we cannot mitigate climate change, all our plans for the economy will be for naught, Marcos said.

Marcos said environmental laws and policies must be followed when the government forges partnership with the private sector.

Companies who exploit our natural resources must follow the law. We all have the responsibility to preserve the Earth, for we are but custodians, and we will pass this treasure on to future generations, he said.

Marcos, in his inaugural speech delivered on June 30, mentioned plastic pollution and climate change as among critical issues his administration will address. https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1179678

____________

*Something a little different.*

Can A Machine That Uses Cells As 3D-Printing Ink Be The Future Of Beef?

----------


## S Landreth

Moves made last week with Loopers new government


Labor climate bill: Chris Bowen says Australia doesn't have a 'second to waste'

Chris Bowen has declared Labor's climate legislation is "simply the beginning" and the work to slash Australia's emissions starts now, as he introduced the government's signature bill to Parliament.

The Climate Change and Energy Minister said it was no accident that the Albanese government had chosen to bring forward legislation to enshrine Labor's emissions reduction targets with one of its first acts in the new parliament.

"Our country and our parliament have wasted long enough, delaying and denying," Mr Bowen said in a speech to the House of Representatives on Wednesday morning.

"Time for action is now. We don't have a second to waste."

The bill would legislate Labor's 43 per cent 2030 emissions reduction target and net zero by 2050 goal.

The legislation would also task the Climate Change Authority with providing advice on future targets, including for 2035, and require the minister to provide an annual progress statement to Parliament.

The Albanese government is hoping the bill will sail through the lower house before the end of next week, before a likely showdown in the Senate in September.

Labor need to win the backing of the Greens, which have so far refused to guarantee their support because of the government's insistence that it won't block future coal and gas projects.

Prime Minister Anthony Albanese confirmed Labor wouldn't cede to the Greens' key demand, declaring that a moratorium on new fossil fuel projects and a halt to coal and gas exports would be "devastating" for Australia's economy.

Mr Bowen revealed on Tuesday that some tweaks had been made to the bill after talks with the Greens and crossbenchers, which were confirmed in the text of legislation unveiled on Wednesday morning.

The bill confirms that new emissions targets must be higher than previous ones, which both prevents the government from "backsliding" on its ambitions and opens the door for it to go further.

"This bill is not the end of the work - far from it," Mr Bowen said.

"It is simply the beginning. The real task lies in the implementation of the goals we are outlining today."

Mr Bowen again took a swipe at the Peter Dutton-led Coalition, which is set to vote against the bill because it doesn't believe legislated targets are necessary.

"The opposition had a choice. They could vote for progress, or a choice to pedal the same discredited scare campaigns they have peddled for the past two decades," he said.

"They've made that choice. It is disappointing."

Meanwhile, newly elected teal independents are already pushing the Albanese government to go further on climate change.

Goldstein MP Zoe Daniel used her first speech in Parliament to argue that reaching net zero emissions by 2040 - a decade ahead of the government's target - would not be a "moment too soon".

"My job now will be to hold the government to account for dramatically improved climate policy and targets, backed by the best science that we have-a timely, planned and just transition to renewable energy," Ms Daniel said.

____________

In other news


Solar power target eclipsed in Queensland schools program

Queensland Education Minister Grace Grace announced on Thursday that the states Advancing Clean Energy Schools (ACES) program had been completed with a total of 200,000 solar PV panels installed on rooftops at 912 schools spread across the state.

Grace said the result had outstripped expectations for the program, which had been expanded in February 2022.

I am particularly proud that we exceeded our original target of 180,000 panels at 872 schools and have instead delivered 200,000 panels at 912 schools, she said. This equates to a $26 million saving on energy bills every single year and is enough renewable energy to power 25,000 homes.

Grace said the solar installations would make a significant contribution to the Palaszczuk Governments 50% renewable energy target by 2030, with the 200,000 solar panels expected to generate an average of 280 MW of electricity per day.

Queensland Environment Minister Meaghan Scanlon said the program was good news for schools and great news for the state governments renewable energy target.

ACES is making a significant contribution to the Palaszczuk Governments 50% renewable energy target by 2030, with the 200,000 solar panels on state school rooftops expected to generate an average of 280 MW of electricity per day, the Gold Coast-based minister said. The 17,000 panels in the Gold Coast alone can generate around 23,000 kW of electricity per day.

The Nerang State High School in the Gold Coasts northern suburbs is among the schools to receive rooftop solar with 484 panels installed as part of a $310,000 investment.

Principal Scott Ison said the solar system, which has been operating since last year, can generate around 630 kW of electricity per day.

These new solar panels will not only deliver significant energy savings for the school but will also allow us to redirect these savings into important teaching and learning activities that will benefit every student, he said.

____________


Australia shortlists over 3GW battery storage projects for funding

The Australian Renewables Energy Agency (ARENA) has shortlisted 12 battery storage projects with a total capacity of 3.05 gigawatts (GW) for its large-scale battery storage fund.

According to a statement by ARENA, the 12 shortlisted projects have a total capacity of 3,050 MW/7,000 MWh and ARENA has allocated A$297 million to the projects. The 12 projects were selected by ARENA from a pool of 54 expressions of interest (EOIs).

The shortlisted projects will compete for up to A$100 million in ARENA grant funding to support new construction projects and renovation of existing batteries across the country, with a minimum of 70 megawatts (MW) per battery.

ARENA launched the grant in January. It plans to support the development of up to three grid scale battery projects, in order to demonstrate how large scale battery projects can be incorporated into the grid.

Leanne Olden of Pinsent Masons said: This investment by ARENA is critical to the transformation of the grid as we move towards a higher penetration of renewable energy in the grid. Large scale battery projects are able to provide critical system services, including grid stabilisation services, which might have traditionally been provided by synchronous condensers or other base load generators.

Involvement in the ARENA program also offers stakeholders a means to de-risk the development of battery projects, but also sends a signal to the market that Australia offers an attractive investment prospect for battery technologies, she said.

The successful applicants for this round of funding will be announced in late 2022.

___________

Adam Bandt - The Greens welcome reports the government has listened to some of our concerns about the climate bill, and we are continuing negotiations about remaining issues.

But were concerned that Labors desire to open new coal & gas mines will make the climate crisis worse.: https://twitter.com/AdamBandt/status...25529510436866

*Just for fun.*

 
https://ember-climate.org/insights/r...r-capita-2020/

----------


## S Landreth

Nant de Drance pumped storage hydro to begin operating July 1


The 900 MW Nant de Drance pumped storage hydro power plant in Valais, Switzerland, will be put into operation on July 1, 2022, according to Alpiq.

This is the culmination of 14 years of work and intensive testing. Nant de Drance SA and its shareholders Alpiq (39%), SFR (36%), IWB (15%) and FMV (10%) will inaugurate the power plant in September.

Nant de Drance power plant will play a key role in stabilizing the Swiss and European electricity grids, Alpiq said. It will also contribute toward the security of supply of electricity in Switzerland.

Federal Councillor Simonetta Sommaruga and President of the Cantonal Council of Valais, Roberto Schmidt, inspected the power plant on June 18.

Located 600 m below ground in a cavern between the Emosson and Vieux Emosson reservoirs in the Finhaut municipality, the Nant de Drance power plant will feature six pump-turbine units with a capacity of 150 MW each. The highly flexible machines make it possible to switch from pumping at full power to turbining at full power in less than 5 minutes. The upper reservoir of Vieux Emosson holds 25 million m3 of water, which represents a storage capacity of 20 million kWh.

The construction of the Nant de Drance pumped storage power plant has involved some extraordinary work, Alpiq said. At the peak of construction, up to 650 people worked on the construction site and some 60 companies came together to realize this structure at a cost of around CHF2 billion ($2.1 billion). Situated at the heart of the mountain, the powerhouse cavern measures 194 m long, 52 m high and 32 m wide and required the excavation of 400,000 m3 of rock and the drilling of 17 km of tunnels. The Vieux Emosson dam located at 2,200 m altitude was raised by 21.5 m in order to double capacity of the reservoir and provide adequate storage capacity for the facility.

To minimize its environmental impact, Nant de Drance SA worked with environmental organizations from the earliest stages of the project. Fourteen projects at a total cost of CHF22 million Swiss francs ($23 million) have been, are or will soon be completed to offset the environmental impact of the construction of the pumped storage power plant and the very high-voltage line connecting it to the power grid.

The plant has six pump turbines and a total power output of 900 MW, enough to power as many as 900,000 homes
____________


Standard Solar and Anne Arundel County Partner on Solar Projects

ROCKVILLE, Md.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Standard Solar and Anne Arundel County Department of Public Works in Maryland have begun work to develop a solar project providing clean energy to Bureau of Utility Operations facilities. The systems will be located in Millersville and consist of a combination of four carports and seven rooftop solar arrays, totaling 1.3 megawatts (MW).

This project shows that saving tax-payer money and protecting the environment do not have to be mutually exclusive, said County Executive Steuart Pittman. I am proud that Anne Arundel County is a leader in efforts to create affordable clean energy solutions where possible.

The system is expected to cover more than 90% of the total annual electricity needs of the Bureaus Complex. In the first year of production, the combined systems are predicted to generate 1,645 megawatt-hours (MWh) of clean electricity.

This project is critical in helping Maryland further its position as a leader in the nations clean energy transition, said Daryl Pilon, Director of Business Development, Standard Solar. Working with local governments like Anne Arundel County to achieve sustainable operations while saving money is a fundamental piece of our nations energy solution. And, were particularly proud to add this project to the companys ever-expanding portfolio in our home state.

The Anne Arundel County Department of Public Works solar project is partially funded by a grant from Maryland Governor Hogans Energy Water Infrastructure Program.

Currently, Marylands Renewable Portfolio Standards (RPS) are on target to reach 50% clean electricity by 2030 and 100% by 2040. This project is another step towards helping the state achieve these ambitious goals.

___________

Octopus Energy launches 1000-turbine UK repowering plan

Octopus Energy Generation is partnering with turbine manufacturer EWT to repower up to 1000 existing onshore wind turbines in the UK to help boost energy security.

The older wind turbines Octopus and EWT identified across England, Scotland and Wales, have already been powering communities for years.

In total the UK has approximately 9,000 onshore wind turbines, Octopus said. 
By increasing the green generation capacity of around a tenth of these, theres potential to power hundreds of thousands more homes with new cheap, green energy, and drive down energy bills for more people.

Under Octopus and EWTs plans, they will upgrade these wind turbines to more powerful and tech-enabled ones.

The new EWT wind turbines will range from 250kW - 1MW.

Work begins this Autumn and they aim to be finished by 2030.

Starting in the UK, theyre looking at working together on similar projects in other European countries in the future.

In this partnership, theyre exploring a range of ways to increase the green power generated by existing onshore wind turbines - from fitting larger turbine blades, to replacing whole wind turbines and large wind farms.

EWT is one of the pioneers of community wind and has been providing clean and local electricity to communities in Europe and in the US for the last 15 years.

Octopus has been working with EWT on two of its Fan Club turbines in Caerphilly, Wales and Market Weighton, Yorkshire.

Theyre expanding this relationship and are also exploring whether some of these re-energised wind turbines could be brought onto a Fan Club-style model.

Octopus Energys Fan Club is a "world-first tariff" providing cheaper energy when the wind blows.

Octopus Energy Generation chief executive Zoisa North-Bond said: "We need to build enormous amounts of new renewable power, but at the same time its a no-brainer to make better use of the UKs existing onshore wind turbines.

"Theres a huge untapped opportunity to repower wind turbines that communities have already hosted for many years.

"This means powering even more homes with cheaper, local, green energy, helping to drive down energy bills and provide energy security."

EWT chief executive Carel Kok said: "By working with Octopus to rapidly repower lots of older turbines in the UK, well help bring online much more renewable capacity.

"Our powerful and tech-enabled turbines are the perfect 'goldilocks' solution for communities.

"Were looking forward to installing many more in the years to come to turn this vision into reality.

Octopus Energy Generation manages 3GW of renewable energy assets across Europe.

It is stepping up its generation capabilities and is planning to create 18GW of green energy generation projects across the world by 2027.

__________

RWE powers up first Kaskasi turbine

The first turbine of RWEs 342MW Kaskasi offshore wind farm (pictured) was recently commissioned, and is now supplying green electricity to the grid.

Nine of the total 38 Siemens Gamesa SG 8.0-167 DD Flex offshore wind turbines are installed, each with a capacity of close to 9MW, RWE said.

Kaskasi is RWEs sixth wind farm off the German coast and it expected to be fully operational by the end of 2022.
Kaskasi will be capable of supplying the equivalent of more than 400,000 German households with green electricity every year.

Furthermore, together with Siemens Gamesa, the Kaskasi project now features the worlds first installed recyclable wind turbine blades.

The components of the 81-metre long RecyclableBlades are able to be recycled for new applications at the end of their lifecycle.

RWE and Siemens Gamesa are helping to pave the way towards the full recyclability of wind turbines.

Many components of a wind turbine already have established recycling practices.

Until now, the composite materials used in wind turbine blades have been more challenging to recycle.

The resin system employed binds all components together.

In its RecyclableBlade, Siemens Gamesa uses a resin type with a chemical structure that makes it possible to efficiently separate it from other components following decommissioning.

The process protects the properties of the materials, allowing them to be reused in new casting applications, for example in the automotive industry or in consumer goods like flight cases and flatscreen casings.

Siemens Gamesa Offshore Business Unit chief executive Marc Becker said: "We are proving that as the leaders of the offshore revolution, we are committed to making disruptive technology innovation commercially viable with the pace that the climate emergency demands.

"We've brought the Siemens Gamesa RecyclableBlade technology to market in only 10 months: from launch in September 2021 to installation at RWE's Kaskasi project in July 2022.

"This is impressive and underlines the pace at which we all need to move to provide enough generating capacity to combat the global climate emergency.

"This milestone marks a significant contribution to Siemens Gamesa's target of having fully recyclable turbines by 2040. With RecyclableBlade available for our customers, we can create a virtuous circular economy."

----------


## Bonecollector

> Agree in part.
> 
> Maybe ... domestic not yet


You would have no change all the pipes.

'Unfortunately, because the physical and chemical properties of hydrogen  differ significantly from those of natural gas, it is not possible to  simply exchange natural gas for hydrogen in the existing natural gas  system. One limiting factor is the durability of existing pipelines.  Some metal pipes can degrade when they are exposed to hydrogen over long  periods, particularly with hydrogen in high concentrations and at high  pressures. The effect is highly dependent on the type of steel and must  be assessed on a case-by-case basis. Making the necessary modifications  to strengthen pipelines would be costly, but they pale in comparison to  constructing an entirely new network.'

Could hydrogen piggyback on natural gas infrastructure? - Network Magazine

----------


## S Landreth

Regional towns look to community batteries as renewable energy solution - ABC News

Small regional communities are working to secure their own energy futures amid electricity price rises and widespread fears of blackouts.

*Key points:*

Regional Victorian towns Ballan and Pomonal are investigating a community battery

Experts say batteries will be a big part of Australia's renewable energy transition

Questions remain around the role community level batteries will play in the mix

A new report from the Australian Energy Market Operator shows electricity prices rose to their highest levels on record in the three months to June 30, leading to increasing energy bills across the east coast.

Communities like Ballan, 80 kilometres north-west of Melbourne, are driving their own renewable energy projects as they seek reliability, lower costs, and reduced environmental impact.

The volunteer-run Moorabool Environment Group is working with residents on the first steps of a project to bring a community battery to the town of almost 3,400 people.

Resident and group member Rose De la cruz said Ballan was a "good candidate" for the technology.

"We do suffer from power outages quite a lot here and we have a growing lot of residential houses with solar on their roofs," she said.

"At the moment everybody is talking about the cost of electricity, so people are interested in anything that will bring down the cost."

The basic concept was for households and organisations with rooftop solar to feed into a shared battery and draw out electricity when needed.

*Increasing take-up*

Community batteries are becoming an increasingly popular option for regional communities.

The first community battery in Yackandandah, a small tourist town in north-east Victoria, was launched in July 2021 after two years of planning and fundraising.

The 274-kilowatt-hour battery that supplies electricity to 40 homes from solar panels on the roof of an old sawmill is part of a bigger mission to have the entire town powered by renewable energy.

It also serves as a backup power supply.

Residents in the western Victorian town of Pomonal, on the edge of the power grid, are also looking for solutions to eliminate blackout concerns.

Pomonal Power People member Dee-Ann Kelly said more people had become interested in the idea of a community battery.

"I am interested in the idea that not everyone needs to have solar," she said.

"Down the track I am willing to do get solar, but for now I want to be able to utilise where we have got solar and where we may have solar in the future."

She said the project was also about supporting people who did not have the ability to put solar panels on their properties.

"We have talked about not leaving people behind," she said.

The town is part of a community battery feasibility study and is waiting for a report before deciding on the next steps.

Ms Kelly said sustaining interest and driving the project could be a challenge, given it could take many years and was not an "overnight solution".

But she said she was confident the community's desire for power reliability during disasters, such as bushfires, and broad focus on sustainability would drive continued support.

"We live in the beautiful Grampians and have nature all around us. This is what drives people to want to have a future and be involved in making really important decisions," she said.

*Clean energy future* 

Australia Institute energy advisor Dan Cass said Australia had been over-reliant on "risky and expensive" coal and "increasingly expensive" gas.

Mr Cass said the community battery model would be part of the move to build clean energy resources quickly to avoid another energy crisis.

He said the Australian Energy Market Operator modelling showed a need to build thousands of gigawatts worth of battery storage over the next several years.

"We need a lot more batteries on the grid and we need them urgently," he said.

"The question is who owns the batteries and what is the scale at which they are built?"

Mr Cass said it was likely large batteries, mid-scale community batteries, and small household batteries would be part of the solution.

"I think we will find eventually every freestanding roof in the country will be able to have solar panels and in some cases that will be backed up by batteries," he said.

"It will give enormous power and control back to energy consumers and communities as well as being more resilient and zero emissions.

"Australia is in a great position  it is just a matter of planning this out well and this will be the last energy crisis Australia will ever need to face."

----------


## S Landreth

Loopers new government is on the right track


Labor climate change bill passes lower house

Labors landmark climate change legislation, which would create a legally binding target for the first time in Australia to cut greenhouse emissions by 43 per cent by 2030, has passed the lower house.

The Climate Change Bill was passed by 89 votes to 55, with the backing of the Greens and most crossbenchers.

This is a good day for our country, Climate Change Minister Chris Bowen told parliament.

The bill is now set to hit the Senate next month, where the minor party has promised it will back the legislation. Labor will also need the support from a crossbench senator, which is expected to come from independent David Pocock.

Prime Minister Anthony Albanese celebrated the bills passage through the lower house, saying it would lead to the growth of the renewable energy sector and the creation of hundreds of thousands of jobs.

The impact of climate change is real. We need a response which is real. The government is offering that, and Im pleased that it received the support of the House of Representatives, he told reporters.

Bowen gave some ground last week to help win Greens support for the climate bill by making it clear that legislating a 43 per cent target would not prevent later decisions to make deeper cuts.

But confirming on Wednesday the Greens would vote for the government bill after weeks of speculation, party leader Adam Bandt flagged that the agreement on the climate bill was only round one because he would keep pushing to halt new coal and gas projects and to include tougher rules in environment law to reduce carbon emissions.

Prior to the final vote, the lower house on Thursday adopted a slate of amendments from the teal independent MPs, which they said would boost the role of science in setting greenhouse emissions reduction targets.

Bowen told parliament he had worked in good faith on their sensible suggestions, which were made by MPs Kylea Tink, Sophie Scamps, Monique Ryan, Zali Steggall, Zoe Daniel, Kate Chaney, Allegra Spender and Helen Haines.

One amendment made it explicit that the 43 per cent target was a floor rather than a ceiling. Others added requirements that the impacts on regional communities be taken into account and future updates to targets under the Paris Agreement must draw on expert advice from the Climate Change Authority.

Separate bids from the Greens and independent Andrew Wilkie to lift the emissions cuts to 75 per cent were defeated.

Bandt urged the government to act quicker to fix it after the Coalitions inertia.

Were doing this to stop going over a cliff, he said. If we hit two degrees, say goodbye to the Great Barrier Reef, and parts of Australia may become inhabitable if we go beyond that.

In the final vote, the overwhelming support for the bill came from Labor, the four Greens MPs and crossbenchers Daniel, Ryan, Scamps, Rebekha Sharkie, Spender, Steggall, Tink and Wilkie. Chaney and Haines were absent because they caught COVID-19 earlier in the week and are isolating.

Liberal MP Bridget Archer crossed the floor to support the legislation, but the rest of the Coalition voted against it.

The opposition has set out plans for a nuclear energy policy instead while signalling it might commit to deeper emission cuts than the target it had in government  a cut of 26 to 28 per cent by 2030.

Crossbenchers Bob Katter and Dai Le abstained.

Climate target bill passes lower house after being amended by Greens and '''teal''' crossbenchers - ABC News
______________

*In other news..*


Albanese government pulls trigger on offshore wind zones

Climate Change and Energy Minister Chris Bowen has just held a press conference where he announced the federal government will begin a consultation process regarding the establishment of new offshore wind zones.

The first site being examined is off the Gippsland coast in eastern Victoria. The idea is to build wind turbines that could power up to 1.2 million Victorian homes (the equivalent of 20 per cent of the states energy needs).

The consultation process will last two months. The government is also looking at starting consultation processes for offshore sites in NSW, Western Australia and Tasmania.

Australia news

_______


Neoen signs 40 MW purchase agreement

Renewable energy producer Neoen will deliver 40MW of energy to electricity provider Flow Power in a ten year power purchase agreement between the two companies.

Under the ten-year agreement, Flow Power will purchase close to 10 per cent of the generation capacity of the Goyder South Stage 1 wind farm currently being constructed at Neoens Goyder Renewable Zone in South Australia.

This will enable Flow Power to provide South Australian commercial and industrial electricity users with access to affordable local clean energy following completion of the project in 2024.

Neoen Australias Managing Director, Louis de Sambucy, said the agreement would enable Flow Power to continue delivering competitive renewable energy to Australian households.

We are delighted to sign our first PPA with Flow Power, who deliver competitively priced renewable energy and emissions reductions to a wide range of Australian businesses, Mr de Sambucy said.

Goyder South is not only an extremely competitive project: it also unlocks exceptional regional economic and local community outcomes.

Flow Power CEO, Matthew van der Linden, said his company was proud to support the project.

Flow Power is proud to be supporting Neoens Goyder South Stage 1 project with our long-term PPA commitment, Mr van der Linden said.

This PPA represents a significant contribution to Flow Powers renewable energy portfolio and will enable us to continue providing Australian energy users access to leading clean energy projects.

We would like to congratulate the Neoen team for their excellence throughout the PPA process as well as for the significant community benefits they are delivering as part of the project.

This is the second offtake agreement secured for Goyder South Stage 1, complementing the 14-year contract for 100MW with the Australian Capital Territory (ACT) Government, which was announced in September 2020.

Goyder Renewables Zone leverages the exceptional wind and solar renewable resources of the area and will deliver a significant economic boost to the region.

Goyder South Stage 1 promises over 400 construction jobs and 12 full time permanent positions, and will share substantial ongoing economic benefits with the local community and Traditional Owners, the Ngadjuri.

----------


## S Landreth

Seems my last post (and some others) was moved to the Fossil Fuel Alternatives thread

Maybe someone doesnt like me reporting on what the new Australian government is doing with renewables  ::doglol:: 


Labor climate change bill passes lower house

Labors landmark climate change legislation, which would create a legally binding target for the first time in Australia to cut greenhouse emissions by 43 per cent by 2030, has passed the lower house.

The Climate Change Bill was passed by 89 votes to 55, with the backing of the Greens and most crossbenchers.

This is a good day for our country, Climate Change Minister Chris Bowen told parliament.

The bill is now set to hit the Senate next month, where the minor party has promised it will back the legislation. Labor will also need the support from a crossbench senator, which is expected to come from independent David Pocock.

Prime Minister Anthony Albanese celebrated the bills passage through the lower house, saying it would lead to the growth of the renewable energy sector and the creation of hundreds of thousands of jobs.

The impact of climate change is real. We need a response which is real. The government is offering that, and Im pleased that it received the support of the House of Representatives, he told reporters.

Bowen gave some ground last week to help win Greens support for the climate bill by making it clear that legislating a 43 per cent target would not prevent later decisions to make deeper cuts.

But confirming on Wednesday the Greens would vote for the government bill after weeks of speculation, party leader Adam Bandt flagged that the agreement on the climate bill was only round one because he would keep pushing to halt new coal and gas projects and to include tougher rules in environment law to reduce carbon emissions.

Prior to the final vote, the lower house on Thursday adopted a slate of amendments from the teal independent MPs, which they said would boost the role of science in setting greenhouse emissions reduction targets.

Bowen told parliament he had worked in good faith on their sensible suggestions, which were made by MPs Kylea Tink, Sophie Scamps, Monique Ryan, Zali Steggall, Zoe Daniel, Kate Chaney, Allegra Spender and Helen Haines.

One amendment made it explicit that the 43 per cent target was a floor rather than a ceiling. Others added requirements that the impacts on regional communities be taken into account and future updates to targets under the Paris Agreement must draw on expert advice from the Climate Change Authority.

Separate bids from the Greens and independent Andrew Wilkie to lift the emissions cuts to 75 per cent were defeated.

Bandt urged the government to act quicker to fix it after the Coalitions inertia.

Were doing this to stop going over a cliff, he said. If we hit two degrees, say goodbye to the Great Barrier Reef, and parts of Australia may become inhabitable if we go beyond that.

In the final vote, the overwhelming support for the bill came from Labor, the four Greens MPs and crossbenchers Daniel, Ryan, Scamps, Rebekha Sharkie, Spender, Steggall, Tink and Wilkie. Chaney and Haines were absent because they caught COVID-19 earlier in the week and are isolating.

Liberal MP Bridget Archer crossed the floor to support the legislation, but the rest of the Coalition voted against it.

The opposition has set out plans for a nuclear energy policy instead while signalling it might commit to deeper emission cuts than the target it had in government  a cut of 26 to 28 per cent by 2030.

Crossbenchers Bob Katter and Dai Le abstained.

Climate target bill passes lower house after being amended by Greens and '''teal''' crossbenchers - ABC News

----------


## S Landreth

US Senate-passed bill will yield myriad climate benefits

The bill, headed to the House of Representatives within days, includes by far the largest and most consequential measures to reduce domestic climate pollution in the nations history, with a $386 billion clean energy investment, according to the Congressional Budget Office.

Based on analyses by several energy modeling groups, it would reduce U.S. greenhouse gas emissions by close to one-billion tons of carbon dioxide equivalent in the year 2030, significantly narrowing the gap between the U.S.s current path and its Paris Climate Agreement commitment.

*The bills climate provisions and emissions reductions*

Three energy modeling groups have examined the effects of the climate provisions in the Inflation Reduction Act: Princeton REPEAT, Energy Innovation, and the Rhodium Group. The first two of those groups estimate that the package will curb U.S. greenhouse gas emissions by around one-billion tons by 2030; Rhodiums analysis is a bit more bearish, with a central estimate of 650 million tons of carbon dioxide equivalent reduced by the bill. On average, the groups estimate that the bill  if, as expected, passed by the House and enacted  would curb U.S. greenhouse gas emissions by about 900 million tons in 2030, bringing the country 13% closer to meeting its Paris commitment.

 
From the standpoint of reducing climate pollution, the bills extension of production and investment tax credits for clean electricity projects is its most consequential provision. Those tax incentives have helped spur the rapid growth of wind and solar energy in the U.S. and their displacement of coal power over the past decade.

But that domestic clean electricity growth had begun to stall, in part because the tax credits were beginning to expire, and there was uncertainty about whether they would be extended. Their 10-year extension in the pending Inflation Reduction Act would give clean energy companies and investors needed confidence to resume the accelerated deployment of renewable projects, as the chart below from the Princeton REPEAT report illustrates. These provisions would account for about 360 million tons of emissions reductions in 2030, or about 36% of the total cuts, according to the Princeton group.

 
____________

French government to boost renewables generation

The French Government has announced several emergency measures to boost renewable electricity generation ahead of the winter.

Among them is the possibility for new wind and solar farms to sell their electricity directly on the market for 18 months before locking in their Contracts for Difference (CfD).

This could allow projects that have already won an auction to increase their capacity by up to 40% before completion.

Furthermore, the government also plans to factor the evolution of raw material costs into CfDs, according to WindEurope.

These immediate measures will be completed by an upcoming emergency law on further accelerating the deployment of renewables in France, the representative body said.

WindEurope chief policy officer Pierre Tardieu said: "The French Government is taking unprecedented steps to boost wind power generation and deal with the current energy crisis. 

"The wind sector is ready and fully committed to playing its part in securing Frances and Europes energy supply. 

"The governments emergency measures mean more electricity generation in the coming months, and more energy security for French businesses and citizens.

"At the same time, the announcement of a 2GW wind zone off the Oléron island confirms France is serious about its big offshore wind plans. 

"And the broad consultation process shows this can be done with the support of the community. 

"And that wind energy projects and biodiversity protection can be mutually beneficial.

_____________


Leeward Renewable Energy Begins Construction of Big Plain Solar Project in Ohio

Leeward Renewable Energy ("LRE" or "Company") announced today that it has commenced on-site construction on the 196-megawatt (MW) Big Plain Solar project located near London, Ohio. The renewable energy generated by the project will be supplied to Verizon Communications under a long-term power purchase agreement.

SOLV Energy, a leading solar and energy storage construction company, serves as the engineering, procurement, and construction (EPC) contractor on the project, which will utilize First Solar advanced, ultra-low carbon thin-film photovoltaic solar modules. Big Plain Solar is expected to provide approximately 400 construction jobs, with at least 80 percent to Ohioans, furthering LREs commitment to hiring local labor.

As part of LREs pledge to being responsible stewards of the land it develops and manages, the Company will implement numerous sustainable practices at Big Plain Solar, including maintaining a soil health monitoring program and curating a 70-acre pollinator habitat. https://finance.yahoo.com/news/leewa...150000594.html

______________


Colombia maps first offshore wind tender

The Colombian government has mapped out how it plans to deliver its first offshore wind tender in 2023.

The Ministry of Mines and Energy has published its first resolution for offshore wind, setting out the competitive process for awarding temporary occupation permits.

These permits will provide exclusive rights for the exploration and development of offshore wind projects off the countrys coastline.
Colombias Direccion General Maritima (DIMAR) has decided the countrys first projects should be sited in its Central Caribbean zone, off the departments of Bolivar and Atlántico.

Developers assigned permits in the first round will have to determine the viability of the projects and advance through licensing and the maritime concession application process before starting construction.

The Colombian government will now work to appoint a process administrator.

Diego Mesa, Minister of Mines and Energy, said: "We do not stop at our goal of leaving the country a diverse energy matrix and with a striking regulatory framework for the development of renewable energies in the country.

I have to thank the World Bank, the Danish Energy Agency, The National Renewable Energy Laboratory (NREL), the Superintendence of Industry and Commerce (SIC) and the National Hydrocarbons Agency (ANH), which supported the work of more than a year by MinEnergía and DIMAR to make this process a reality.

Offshore wind energy is the future of Colombia, as we have a potential of 50 GW that is more than three times the generation capacity we currently have in the country. https://renews.biz/79679/colombia-ma...e-wind-tender/

_______________

Mayor Lightfoot announces plan to switch city facilities to 100% renewable energy by 2025

CHICAGO (CBS) -- Mayor Lori Lightfoot plans to switch the city's municipal buildings to 100% renewable energy in the next few years.

The mayor's office announced an agreement with electric utility Constellation to purchase renewable power for all city facilities and operations by 2025, with their initial five-year energy supply agreement starting in January 2023.

"The 2022 climate action plan deepens our city's longstanding commitment to climate action, and sets a goal of reducing emissions in Chicago by 62% by 2040," Lightfoot said.

Beginning in 2025, the city will begin partially powering large facilities such as the airports, Harold Washington Library Center, and Jardine Water Purification Plant with solar power generated from Swift Current Energy solar farms in Sangamon and Morgan counties in downstate Illinois.

That solar farm project is expected to create hundreds of jobs, and be one of the largest solar projects in Illinois to date.

The city also will purchase renewable energy credits from other sources for its remaining power uses, such as small- and medium-sized buildings and street lights. https://www.cbsnews.com/chicago/news...nergy-by-2025/

______________

Federal government declares Australia's first six offshore wind energy zones

The federal government has declared Australia's first offshore wind zone, giving developers the green light to ramp up planning and consultation for wind farm projects.

Federal Energy Minister Chris Bowen announced waters off the Gippsland coast, in Victoria's south-east, would be the first offshore wind zone.

Other areas will follow off the coast of the Hunter Valley and Illawarra in New South Wales, Portland in Victoria, Northern Tasmania, Perth and Bunbury in Western Australia.

Developers last week told the ABC projects were being held up by the federal government dragging its feet on the impending declaration, which allows them to consult and then apply for permits.

Mr Bowen said other countries had been successfully producing energy from wind farms in the ocean for years, and it was Australia's time to catch up.

"We have some of the best wind resources in the world," Mr Bowen said.

"Just one rotation of one offshore wind turbine provides as much energy as an average rooftop solar installation generates in one day."

https://www.xxx.xxx.xx/news/2022-08-...ines/101303944

___________

City of San Diego unveils $10 million plan to provide solar energy to low-income communities

SAN DIEGO  There is a push for clean energy in communities that may be most at risk to climate change.

The city of San Diego is partnering with San Diego Gas & Electric and the Center for Sustainable Energy to provide solar panels at little to no cost for low income families.

The program is called the San Diego Solar Equity Program.

"It's targeted to low income folks who otherwise might not get access to clean energy because they can't afford the $20,000 it takes to put solar on their rooftop," said Lawrence Goldenhersh of the Center for Sustainable Energy.

He said the goal is to provide clean energy in communities that historically have had less access to it.

The program covers up to 100 percent of solar installation costs. In addition, it also covers up to $3500 dollars for electrical panel upgrades to prepare homes for solar installation.

The city said its paid for by shareholder funds from SDG&E as part of its energy cooperation agreement. The electrical and gas utility said this program is not paid for by the rate payers.

https://www.cbs8.com/article/news/lo...d-8d5e56b39185
____________

Competition

Beyond Meat cutting 4% of workforce

Alternative protein company Beyond Meat is laying off about 4% of its global workforce, the company announced Thursday.

*Quick take:* While it cited broad concerns about the economy as factors clouding its 2022 outlook, the company is also facing its own specific challenges  such as struggling to grow interest for its products both in grocery stores and through restaurant partnerships.

*The big picture:* The move is yet another example of corporate belt tightening. As other companies have done this quarter  including Walmart and Target  Beyond Meat is lowering part of its financial forecast for the year, citing economic uncertainty.

*What they're saying:* Consumers are either switching back to traditional meat, which is typically less expensive, or to cheaper brands which offer the same kind of product, the company's CEO Ethan Brown said in a statement.


Throughout this summer, analysts have been reporting lackluster demand for McDonald's McPlant burger, which uses the meat-free Beyond patty, during a months-long testing period.

https://www.axios.com/2022/08/04/bey...4-of-workforce

----------


## S Landreth

August 7, 2022 - A good podcast

Labors climate bill and the power of the Australian Greens

Labors climate bill, enshrining their emissions reduction targets into law, is set to pass both Houses of Parliament. The support of the Greens party - which now holds considerable power in the Senate - was hard won but Greens leader Adam Bandt warns the fight to stop Labor opening new coal and gas mines continues.

______________

Found another good article about the climate bill that was recently passed in the lower house.

But first the bill itself. Climate Change Bill 2022: https://parlinfo.aph.gov.au/parlInfo...lication%2Fpdf


Australia enters new era on climate change as greenhouse gas bill passes

The Australian government has passed a bill in its lower house of parliament to bind the country to reducing greenhouse gas emissions by 43 per cent from 2005 levels by 2030, in what it called a new era of commitment to addressing climate change.

The shift in course puts the country on the right side of history, prime minister Anthony Albanese said, after years of being a climate policy laggard under former leader Scott Morrison, who once brandished a lump of coal in parliament as a testament to his Liberal partys steadfast support of coal and gas despite catastrophic bushfires and floods during his tenure.

Albaneses Labor government, elected in May, campaigned for the emissions reduction target to be introduced by legislation. The bill also enshrines a pledge of net zero emissions by 2050. It brings Australia closer to commitments by Canada, South Korea and Japan, while still being behind the US, EU and UK.

Labor gained the support of the Green party and independent MPs, including teal politicians who won seats on an environmental platform, despite pressure from Green representatives to go much further in setting targets during negotiations.

Chris Bowen, the climate change and energy minister, said: The passing of this bill in the House of Representatives starts a new era of climate and energy certainty, one that is well overdue.

Allegra Spender, a teal MP who won her seat in Sydneys affluent eastern suburbs from the Liberal party, said the bill would mark the start of a new way of doing politics that finally gives several communities like mine a voice. 

The Liberal party, now in opposition, refused to back the governments climate bill and said it would come up with its own proposals which could include a push for nuclear power to be adopted as an energy source.

The climate bill is set against a backdrop of an energy crisis that has caused power shortages on Australias populous east coast, as well as record exports of fossil fuels, including coal and gas, that have fired the economy as it has emerged from the pandemic.

The government refused to ban new oil and gas projects altogether despite pressure from the Green party to do so during talks over the climate bill. Pacific island leaders also pushed Albanese for a moratorium on greenfield fossil fuel projects at a meeting in Fiji last month.

*However, the first signs of a stricter approach were clear on the same day the bill was passed when a proposal for a new open pit coal mine 10km from the Great Barrier Reef was effectively rejected.*

It is the first time that an Australian federal environment minister has blocked a new coal mine, although the proposed rejection by Tanya Plibersek, the minister, was on the grounds of potential damage to the reef and water supply rather than specifically related to climate change.

Adam Bandt, leader of the Green party, said that the proposal to reject the Queensland mine was a case of 1 down, 113 to go, and a moratorium on all new coal and gas projects was needed. You cant put out the fire by pouring petrol on it, he said.

Central Queensland Coal, the company behind the Styx basin coal plan owned by billionaire Clive Palmer, did not respond to requests for comment. The rejection of Palmers new coal mine is also symbolic as the billionaire is the leader of the United Australia party which has one senator who has pledged to vote against the climate bill.

The bill will now move to the senate, Australias upper house, where it is expected to be adopted.

The adoption of the 43 per cent emissions reduction target has been welcomed by the broader business community on the grounds that it will introduce investment certainty as Australia upgrades its energy network and stimulates its renewable energy industry.

Andrew McKellar, chief executive of the Australian Chamber of Commerce, called for swift passage of the bill. The best way to secure the planning, investment and innovation that will underlie an efficient energy transition is through legislated targets, he said. Subscribe to read | Financial Times

_______________

And why every Australian should be concerned about the highlighted part of the article I posted above

Adam Bandt - The Greens welcome reports the government has listened to some of our concerns about the climate bill, and we are continuing negotiations about remaining issues.

But were concerned that Labors desire to open new coal & gas mines will make the climate crisis worse.: https://twitter.com/AdamBandt/status...25529510436866

 
Coal Power Emissions Per Capita | Ember

----------


## baldrick

> billionaire Clive Palmer,


That fat fcuk needs to be used as biofuel

----------


## S Landreth

This new innovation boosts wind farm energy output yet costs nothing

Scientists have come up with a way to make wind farms more energy efficient, and it doesnt require new investment.


 
Wind turbines are controlled as freestanding units and only maximize their own power production, but the wake of each wind turbine impacts each other.

MITs Esther and Harold E. Edgerton assistant professor of civil and environmental engineering Michael F. Howland explains:

_Essentially all existing utility-scale turbines are controlled greedily and independently._

_From a flow-physics standpoint, putting wind turbines close together in wind farms is often the worst thing you could do. The ideal approach to maximize total energy production would be to put them as far apart as possible._

But if wind turbines are spread out, that increases associated costs, so its not a practical solution.

Howland led a team of scientists supported by MIT and Siemens Gamesa Renewable Energy who published a new study yesterday in the journal Nature Energy. The researchers found  based on real-world tests at a utility-scale wind farm in India  that a wind farms energy output can be increased if individual turbines are optimized and the wind flow is modeled collectively.

MIT News explains the teams findings:

_Today, each turbine constantly senses the incoming wind direction and speed and uses its internal control software to adjust its yaw (vertical axis) angle position to align as closely as possible to the wind. But in the new system, for example, the team has found that by turning one turbine just slightly away from its own maximum output position  perhaps 20 degrees away from its individual peak output angle  the resulting increase in power output from one or more downwind units will more than make up for the slight reduction in output from the first unit. By using a centralized control system that takes all of these interactions into account, the collection of turbines was operated at power output levels that were as much as 32% higher under some conditions._

_Howland estimates that, translated to the worlds existing fleet of wind turbines, a 1.2% overall energy improvement would produce more than 31 terawatt-hours of additional electricity per year, approximately equivalent to installing an extra 3,600 wind turbines at no cost. This would translate into some $950 million in extra revenue for the wind farm operators per year, he says._

____________


Porsche signs 25-year solar energy deal

Porsche said Monday that it plans to build and operate a solar power microgrid at its U.S. headquarters in Atlanta, reducing its annual carbon emissions by 3.2 million pounds. The news came days after Ford announced what it called the largest-ever renewable energy purchase from a utility in the U.S., to power its electricity supply in Michigan with renewable energy.

The installation of Porsches microgrid, an on-site electrical network that harnesses power from solar panels, will begin in September and conclude in 2023. The renewable energy project is part of a $50 million development at the Porsche Experience Center campus in Atlanta.

Porsches 25-year operating agreement with Cherry Street Energy, the largest non-utility provider of solar energy in Georgia, will power Porsches on-site fleet of Taycan EVs, among other applications. The energy company will own, operate and maintain the microgrid, selling the power to Porsche.

Both Ford and Porsche said the energy will accelerate their sustainability goals over the next decade. Porsche said in a statement that the energy from solar panels will provide a significant portion of annual electricity needs.

Porsche aims to become carbon neutral across its operations by 2030. Ford has set a target to power all of its global facilities with renewable energy by 2035 and go carbon neutral by 2050.

___________


Greater Manchester turbine plan will supply affordable energy, mayor says

Installing 2,000 small wind turbines will "provide more affordable energy" when people "need it most", Greater Manchester's mayor has said.

The units, which are powered by the air moved by passing vehicles, will be put on buildings and lampposts as part of the region's carbon reduction plan.

Andy Burnham said the project will also "support the creation of 200 new jobs".

The firm behind the turbines said their size meant even small sites could become wind farms.

Alpha 311 said the units were smaller and lighter than countryside or off-shore turbines, meaning they can be used on roads, bridges, buildings and towers.

"The switch to net-zero carbon can, and should, be something that offers a fairer future, as well as a greener one," he said.

The cost of the project, which is a partnership between Greater Manchester Combined Authority, the Energy Innovation Agency and the Manchester Inward Investment Agency, has not yet been revealed.

Mr Burnham said the partnership would "see us generate more low carbon energy locally [and] support the creation of 200 new jobs in Greater Manchester with green skills developed here".

He added that "crucially", it would also "provide more affordable energy to people at a time when they need it most".

An initial pilot using the street turbines is set to start in Telford later in the year.

Those turbines will be used to power streets lights and any surplus energy will be sent back to the National Grid.

__________________


Federal court restores Obama-era freeze on coal leasing on public lands

A federal judge on Friday restored a 2016 moratorium on coal leasing on federal lands that had been overturned by the Trump administration.

In the ruling, Judge Brian Morris of the District of Montana, an Obama appointee, ordered the Bureau of Land Management (BLM) to reimpose the moratorium until it has conducted a more thorough environmental analysis.

Former Trump-appointed Interior Secretary Ryan Zinke had reversed the Obama-era hold in 2017. In January, the Biden administration rescinded Zinkes specific order but did not fully reimpose the moratorium.

Leasing of federal lands for coal mining accounted for about 40 percent of U.S. coal production in 2015.

Morris had previously sided in 2019 with a coalition of tribal and environmental groups, ordering a new environmental analysis under the National Environmental Policy Act (NEPA). Calling the new analysis inadequate, the groups sued again in 2020.

BLMs NEPA analysis should have considered the effect of restarting coal leasing from a forward-looking perspective, including connected actions, Morris wrote. The status quo that existed before the Zinke Order was a moratorium on coal leasing. Because the baseline alternative must consider the status quo, BLM was required to begin its analysis from that point.

The Tribe has fought and sacrificed to protect our homelands for generations, and our lands and waters mean everything to us. We are thrilled that the court is requiring what we have always asked for: serious consideration of the impacts of the federal coal leasing program on the Tribe and our way of life, said Serena Wetherelt, president of the Northern Cheyenne Tribe, a plaintiff in the case. 

We hope that President Biden and [Interior] Secretary [Deb] Haaland fulfill their trust obligation to take a hard look at the overall energy program on federal lands and really consider how to make it best serve the Tribe, taxpayers, and the climate, she added.

After two years of decline, coal use sharply increased in 2021, and demand could potentially reach a record high this year, according to the International Energy Agency.

In a statement, Rich Nolan, president and CEO of the National Mining Association, called the decision deeply disappointing and said the trade group will appeal the ruling.

Denying access to affordable, secure energy during an energy affordability crisis is deeply troubling. Americans need the energy affordability and energy security buttressed by coal production on federal lands and so do our allies struggling to transition away from Russian energy, Nolan said. The reimposition of this moratorium couldnt come at a worse time.

___________

Boston mayor seeks to ban fossil fuels in new buildings

Boston Mayor Michelle Wu (D) wants to ban the use of fossil fuels in new buildings.

Wu unveiled a plan on Tuesday that would allow Boston to take part in a pilot program in Massachusetts in which cities and towns will develop ordinances that restrict or prohibit new building construction or renovation projects from using fossil fuels.

Boston must lead by taking every possible step for climate action, Wu said in a statement.  We are eager to carry out the intent of this state legislation and maximize its benefit by including the Commonwealths largest cityBostons participation will help deliver healthy, energy efficient spaces that save our residents and businesses on utilities costs and create local green jobs that will fuel our economy for decades.

In a news release, Wu said that she plans to file a home rule petition with the states legislature that will make Boston eligible to participate in the program run by the states Department of Energy Resources.

The pilot program is part of a new climate bill signed into law by Massachusetts Gov. Charlie Baker (R) last week.

______________

Biden administration nearly doubling number of zero-emission buses with infrastructure funds

The Biden administration said on Tuesday that it is nearly doubling the number of zero-emission buses on the road through funding from the bipartisan infrastructure law.

The Federal Transit Administration (FTA) announced $1.66 billion in grants to transit agencies, territories and states that will facilitate the purchase of 1,800 new buses. Of those, 1,100 will be zero-emission vehicles and will nearly double the number of zero-emission buses on the roads, the FTA said in a press release.

With todays awards, were helping communities across America  in cities, suburbs, and rural areas alike  purchase more than 1,800 new buses, and most of them are zero-emission, Transportation Secretary Pete Buttigieg said in a written statement.

Funded through President Bidens Bipartisan Infrastructure Law, this announcement means more good jobs for people across the country, cleaner air in our communities, and more affordable and reliable options to help people get to where they need to go, Buttigieg added.

https://thehill.com/policy/energy-en...ructure-funds/

----------


## taxexile

Peddlers of environmental doom have shown their true totalitarian colours
Corporations and utopians are offering authoritarian solutions to crises only democracy and free markets can solve

xxxxxx xxxxxxx
15 August 2022 • 7:00am

Deloitte is the largest “professional services network” in the world. Headquartered in London, it is also one of the big four global accounting companies, offering audit, consulting, risk advisory, tax and legal services to corporate clients.

With a third of a million professionals operating on those fronts worldwide, and as the third-largest privately owned company in the US, Deloitte is a behemoth with numerous and far-reaching tentacles.

In short: it is an entity we should all know about, not least because such enterprises no longer limit themselves to their proper bailiwick (profit-centred business strategising, say), but – consciously or not – have assumed the role as councillors to believers in unchecked globalisation whose policies have sparked considerable unrest around the world.

If you’re seeking the cause of the Dutch agriculture and fisheries protests, the Canadian trucker convoy, the yellow-jackets in France, the farmer rebellion in India a few years ago, the recent catastrophic collapse of Sri Lanka, or the energy crisis in Europe and Australia, you can instruct yourself by the recent pronouncements from Deloitte.

Whilst not directly responsible, they offer an insight into the elite groupthink that has triggered these events; into the cabal of utopians operating in the media, corporate and government fronts, wielding a nightmarish vision of environmental apocalypse.

Outlandish claims

In May this year, Deloitte released a clarion call to precipitous action trumpeting the climate emergency confronting us. Called ‘The Turning Point: A Global Summary’, it is a stellar example of a mentality more common among officials in the EU: one of fundamental bureaucratic overreach (and one which generated Brexit – a very good decision on the part of the Brits, in my view) that threatens the very survival of that selfsame EU. 

The report opens with two claims: first, that the storms, wildfires, droughts, downpours, and floods around the globe in the last 18 months are unique and unprecedented – a dubious claim – and implicitly that the “science” is now at a point where we can say without doubt that experts can and must model the entire ecology and economy of the planet (!) and that we must modify everyone’s behaviour, by hook or by crook, to avoid what would otherwise be the most expensive environmental and social catastrophe in history.

The Deloitte “models” posit that “climate impacts” could affect global economic output, and say that unchecked climate change will cost us $178 trillion over the next 50 years – that’s $25,000 per person, to put it in human terms.

Who dares deny such facts, stated so mathematically? So precisely? So scientifically?

Let’s update Mark Twain’s famous dictum: there are lies, damned lies, statistics – and computer models.

“Computer model” does not mean “data” (and even “data” does not mean “fact”). “Computer model” means, at best, “hypothesis” posing as mathematical fact.

No real scientist says “follow the science.” Yet this is exactly what bodies such as the EU consistently pronounce, pushing for collectivist solutions that do more harm than good.

Solutions in sovereignty 

What might we rely on, instead, to guide us forward, in these times of accelerating trouble and possibility?

Valid authority rests in the people. Truly valid structures of authority are local, not centralised for reasons of efficiency and “emergency”. This must not become the generation of yet another top-down Tower of Babel. That will not solve our problems, just as similar attempts have failed to solve our problems in the past.

Ask yourself: are these Deloitte models – which are supposed to guide all the important decisions we make about the economic security and opportunity of families and the structures of our civil societies – accurate enough even to give those who employ them any edge whatsoever, say, in predicting the performance of a stock portfolio (one based on green energy, for example) over the upcoming years?

The answer is no. How do we know? Because if such accurate models existed and were implemented by a company with Deloitte’s resources and reach, Deloitte would soon have all the money.

That is never going to happen. The global economy, let alone the environment, is simply too complex to model. It is for this reason, fundamentally, that we have and require a free-market system: the free market is the best model of the environment we can generate.

Let me repeat that, with a codicil: not only is the free market the best model of the environment we can generate, it is and will remain the best model that can, in principle, ever be generated (with its widely distributed computations, constituting the totality of the choices of 7 billion people). It simply cannot be improved upon – certainly not by presumptuous power-mad utopians, who think that hiring someone mysteriously manipulating a few carefully chosen numbers and then reading the summarised output means genuine contact with the reality of the future and the generation of knowledge unassailable on both the ethical and the practical front.

The impact of delusional thinking

Why is this a problem? Why should you care? Well, the saviours at Deloitte admit that there will be a short-term cost to implementing their cure (net-zero emissions by 2050, an utterly preposterous and inexcusable goal, both practically and conceptually). This, by the way, is a goal identical to that adopted last week by the delusional leaders of Australia, which additionally committed that resource-dependent-and-productive country to an over 40 per cent decrease by 2005 standards in "greenhouse gas emission" within the impossible timeframe of eight years. This will devastate Australia.

Here is the confession, couched in bureaucratic double-speak, from the Deloitte consultants: "During the initial stages the combined cost of the upfront investments in decarbonization, coupled with the already locked-in damages of climate change would temporarily lower economic activity, compared to the current emissions-intensive path.”

The omniscient planners then attempt to justify this, with the standard empty threats and promises (the suffering is certain, the benefits ethereal): “those most exposed to the economic damages of unchecked climate change would also have the most to gain from embracing a low-emissions future.” Really? Tell that to the African and Indian populations in the developing world lifted from poverty by coal and natural gas.

And think – really think – about this statement: “Existing industries would be reconstituted as a series of complex, interconnected, emissions-free energy systems: energy, mobility, industry, manufacturing, food and land use, and negative emissions.”

That sounds difficult, don’t you think? To rebuild everything at once and better? Without breaking everything? Fixing everything in a few decades in a panicked rush while demonising anyone who dares object?

And what will it take to do so? Here’s the most alarming part: nothing more than “a coordinated transition” that “will require governments, along with the financial services and technology sectors to catalyze, facilitate and accelerate progress; foster information flows across systems; and align individual incentives with collective goals.”

A clearer statement of totalitarian inclination could hardly be penned. 

Certain outcomes versus predicted outcomes

The one thing the Deloitte models guarantee is that if we do what they recommend we will definitely be poorer than we would have been otherwise for an indefinite but hypothetically transitory period.

Yet any reduction in economic output (however “temporary” and “necessary”) will be purchased at the cost of the lives of those who are barely making it now. Period.

Have you noticed that food has become more expensive? That housing has become more expensive? That energy is more expensive? That many consumer goods are simply unavailable? Can you not see that this is going to get worse, if the Deloitte-style moralists have their way? How much “short-term pain” are you going to be required to sustain? Decades worth? All your life, and the life of your children?

It’s very likely. For your own benefit. Remember that.

All this painful privation is not only not going to save the planet, it’s going to make it far worse.

I worked for a UN subcommittee that helped prepare the 2012 report to the Secretary-General on sustainable development. Whether or not it was a good idea to contribute to such a thing is a separate issue: I do believe at least that the report would have been much more harmful than it was without the input of the Canadian contingent. We scrubbed away several layers of utopianism and Cold-War era conceptualisation and cynicism. That was something.

I garnered a key and crucial insight from the several years’ work devoted to my contribution: I learned that the fastest and most certain pathway forward to the future we all want and need (peaceful, prosperous, beautiful) is through the economic elevation of the absolutely poor. Richer people care about “the environment” – which is, after all,outside the primary and fundamental concern of those desperate for their next meal.

Make the poor rich, and the planet will improve. Or at least get out of their way while they try to make themselves rich. Make the poor poorer – and this is the concrete plan, remember – and things will get worse, perhaps worse beyond imagining. Observe the chaos in Sri Lanka, if you need proof.

There are clearly more important priorities than costly and ineffective emergency climate change reductions. Bjorn Lomborg’s work (among others such as Marian Tupy and Matt Ridley) has demonstrated that other pressing problems could and should take political and economic priority, from the perspective of good done per dollar spent.

Money could and should be spent, for example, to ensure the current health and therefore future productivity (and environmental stewardship) of currently poor children in developing countries. How about remedying the actual world of pain and deprivation of such children rather than saving the hypothetical world, and the hypothetical world of future children, in abstraction?

Stirrings of revolt

Citizens are waking up to this. Dutch farmers and fishermen are rising up, Canadian truckers are pushing back. Such protests are spreading, and increasing in intensity. As they should.

Why? Because, Deloitte consultants, and like-minded centralists are pushing things too far. It will not produce the results they are hypothetically intending. This agenda, justified by emergency,  will instead make everyone poorer, particularly those who are already poor. This use of emergency force will, instead, make the lives of the working men upon whom we all depend for our daily bread and shelter more difficult and less rewarding.

Finally, this use of emergency force will also make the “environment” worse, not better. Why? If you wreck your temporary economic havoc, to (eventually) remediate the world, those whom you sacrifice so casually in the attempt will descend into chaos. In that chaos, they will then, by necessity, turn their attention to matters of immediate survival – and in a manner that will stress and harm the complex ecosystems and economies that can only be maintained with the long-term view that prosperity and nothing else makes possible.

Critics of my view will say “we have to accept limits to growth.” Fine. Accept them. Personally. Abandon your position of planet-devouring wealthy privilege. Join an ascetic order. Graze with the cattle. Or, if that’s too much (and it probably is) then purchase an electric car, if you want one (but no diesel-powered emergency backup vehicle or electric power generator for you). Buy some stock in Tesla. That’s probably the best bet (but you don’t approve of Elon Musk, do you?). Stop flying. Stop driving, for that matter. Get on your bike, instead. In your three-piece business suit. In the winter, if you dare. I’ll splash you with icy and salty slush as I drive by, in my evil but warm Ford Bronco SUV, and help you derive the consequent delicate pleasure of your own narcissistic martyrdom. 

Save the planet with your own choices. But quit demanding that the rest of us blindly follow your diktats. Quit demonising and castigating us, merely because we don’t just happily cede to you all the extant power. We’re not evil just because we don’t believe that you are omniscient. We’re not evil just because we don’t want you to assume omnipotence and omnipresence too.

There is simply no pathway forward to the green and equitable utopia that necessitates the further impoverishment of the already poor, the compulsion of the working class, or the sacrifice of economic security and opportunity on the food, energy and housing front. There is simply no pathway forward to the global utopia you hypothetically value that is dependent on force. And even if there was, what gives you the right to enforce your demands? On other sovereign citizens, equal in value to you?

An alternative solution

A better way forward would be to prioritise the problems that beset all of us on this still-green, functional and increasingly abundant planet with the requisite focus and attention demanded of a true political class, elected by the people, capable of and willing to  look at everything, trying to fix where necessary, trying to maintain as much freedom and autonomy as possible, and stop simply capitalising narcissistically on the mere appearance of action, knowledge and virtue.

We should obtain true, cooperative consent from those affected – farmers, truckers, working-class people who have turned in irritated desperation to figures such as Donald Trump – and work with them, rather than forbidding them with your power or improving them so they will be finally worthy of your time and attention. Help replace dirty energy with clean, if you must, but do it on your own dime, and make sure that the results are cheap and plentiful, if you want to help the poor, and the planet.

The warning bells are ringing. Listen to them, before they turn into sirens.

We will not advance without resistance through the straits of your enforced privation. We will not allow you to steal and destroy the energy that makes our lives bearable (and that produces our food and shelter and housing and the sporadic delights of modern life) just to address your existential terror (particularly when it will fail to do so in any case). We will not allow our children to be criticised first for having the temerity to merely exist and then be deprived of the prosperous and opportunity-rich future we strived so hard to prepare for them. We remain unconvinced of your frightened and self-congratulatory moralising and intellectual pretension, ignorance of the limits of statistics, and misuse of arithmetic.

We do not believe, finally and most absolutely, that your declared emergency and the panic you sow because of it means that you should now be ceded all necessary authority.

So leave us alone, you centralisers; you worshippers of Gaia; you sacrificers of the wealth and property of others; you would-be planetary saviours; you Machievellian pretenders and virtue-signallers, objecting to power, all the while you gather it around you madly.

Leave us alone, to prosper or not, as a result of our own choices; as a result of our own actions; in the exercise of our own requisite and irreducible responsibility.

Leave us alone. Or reap the whirlwind. And watch the terrible destruction of what you purport to save, in consequence.

----------


## S Landreth

> Peddlers of environmental doom have shown their true totalitarian colours
> 
> xxxxxx xxxxxxx
> 15 August 2022 • 7:00am


xxxxxx xxxxxxx  :Smile: 



 
The Telegraph and Jordan Peterson

Jordan B Peterson - Human emissions of carbon dioxide have saved life on Earth from inevitable starvation & extinction due to C02: https://twitter.com/jordanbpeterson/...71336333574144

CO2 is plant food


 ::doglol::

----------


## S Landreth

Renewables will total 22 percent of U.S. electricity generation in 2022, says government

Renewable energy will comprise nearly a quarter of electricity generated in the U.S. this year, according to projections from the U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA).

The number represents an increase from 2020 and 2021, both of which saw about 20 percent generation from renewables. The EIA further projected the proportion will increase to 24 percent renewables in 2023.

The EIA predicts much of the increase will be driven by a combination of new wind and solar proliferation, as well as further retirement of sources such as coal and nuclear power.

However, U.S. coal production, which already saw an increase in 2021, is projected to see another increase of 21 million short tons (MMst) in 2022. Consumption, meanwhile, is projected to decline slightly this year, from 546 MMst in 2021 to 541 in 2022.

At the regional grid level, the EIA found renewable generation grew for the Southwest Power Pool, which provides power to the central U.S., from 13 percent in 2013 to 40 percent in 2021, with a projected increase to 44 percent by 2022. 

Texass self-contained grid, the Electric Reliability Council of Texas, saw its renewables share nearly triple during the same period, from 10 percent in 2013 to about 32 percent this year. Much of both grids increased renewables share is the result of increased wind power, according to the EIA.

On the solar side, the U.S. added 13 gigawatts of utility-scale photovoltaic capacity last year and the additions are projected for 20 gigawatts this year, with 24 the following year. Overall, the agency projects 31 billion new kilowatt-hours of generation this year and 41 billion next year.

In the short term, the EIA projected continued uncertainty in U.S. energy as a result from the continued turmoil caused by Russias invasion of Ukraine earlier this year. 

The projections come the same week President Biden signed into law the Inflation Reduction Act, which includes a wide range of tax credits for renewable energy projects after many of those projects had been threatened by inflation and supply chain issues.

 
https://twitter.com/hausfath/status/1561798435807711233

____________


Solar briefly overtakes coal in Australia as number one source of power nationally

Key points:

Solar power overtook coal as the leading energy source in the energy market by about half an hour on Friday.Most of the energy came from solar panels on rooftops, not from large solar farms.Energy experts say this is a sign that Australia is moving towards renewable energy.

Solar power has eclipsed coal as the leading energy source in the energy market, which includes all states and territories except Western Australia and the Northern Territory.

Its not the first time this has happened, but experts say its the first time its happened under relatively normal conditions.

This was not caused by a lack of coal energy, and it happened just in the not so sunny time of the year.

Joshua Stabler of energy consultancy Energy Edge said this made it especially important.

For the first time in business as usual, we are seeing coal dethroned. [the] the number one fuel source on the market, he said.

At times, coal was up to 80 or 90 percent of the energy coming into the market.

That means its a big event.

The milestone came around Friday afternoon, when solar accounted for approximately 40% of the market share and coal for 38%.

At the time, wind was the third largest source of energy, followed by hydropower and gas.

In total, renewable energy provided 60 percent of the markets capacity.

Energy experts say this is a clear sign of things to come.

Spring is the time for the sun to shine

Mr. Stabler said those times when coal clearly takes a backseat to power generation will become more common, especially at this time of year.

He said the ideal conditions were plenty of sun and relatively mild temperatures.

This is just the first of many similar events, he said.

In any spring period, we have a lot of sun in the sky and not much demand.

We will see more and more developments as solar becomes the number one generator in the market between September and October and also in March and April.

Most of the energy came from solar panels on the roofs of homes and businesses, not from large solar farms.

Coal still dominates the grid during the evening peak when solar sources are no longer available.

But Richie Merzian of the Australian Institutes progressive think tank said it could be solved by transforming the power grid.

We can produce more energy on our rooftops in our communities, we can connect more large-scale renewables, but we need a grid that can provide that, he said.

If we have the right settings, renewable energy will fill this gap and provide us with cheaper energy.

Mr. Merzian pointed to the federal governments planned $20 billion investment in the national power grid as a promising start.

But he said that for now, renewables will do most of the hard work during the day.

We are seeing renewables continue to fill these key gaps in the middle of the day, he said.

Renewable energy sources are at the level of 30 percent. [of total annual generation in the NEM] but they will continue to rise sharply.

______________

Wind farm deals secured for three sites off Shetland

Wind farm agreements have been announced for three new developments in the waters around Shetland.

The projects are expected to generate a total of 2.8 gigawatts (GW) of electricity - enough to power around two million homes.

They have all been offered option agreements as part of the Crown Estate's ScotWind clearing process.

The deal will see the successful applicants pay a total of £56m in option fees to the Scottish government.

Confirmation was announced as First Minister Nicola Sturgeon visited Aberdeen for an offshore wind supply chain summit with Energy Secretary Michael Matheson and oil industry tycoon Sir Ian Wood.

Ms Sturgeon said new offshore wind power projects would be crucial as Scotland seeks to become "one of the net-zero capitals of Europe".

She added: "ScotWind will deliver a new era in Scotland's offshore wind industry, representing the world's largest commercial round for floating offshore wind, and breaks new ground in putting large-scale floating wind technology on the map at gigawatt scale.

"It will provide several billion pounds more in rental revenues once projects become operational, to be invested for the benefit of the people of Scotland." 

____________

USA Wind Power Sector Hits Record Production And Job Growth

The U.S. Department of Energy (DOE) has released three reports showing that wind power remains one of the USAs fastest-growing energy sources and a generator of high-quality jobs.

Wind power accounted for 32% of U.S. energy capacity growth in 2021, employs 120,000 Americans, and now provides enough energy to power 40 million American homes. The 2021 wind market reports show that the domestic expansion of wind power is proving to be an essential source of clean, cheap energy generation that supports President Bidens goals of reaching 100% clean electricity by 2035 and a net zero economy by 2050.

These reports show U.S. wind energy deployment and generating capacity are boomingdelivering cheap, reliable, and clean energy to power even more American homes and businesses, said U.S. Secretary of Energy Jennifer M. Granholm. The rapid technological and industrial advances in the domestic wind sector are creating new jobs for the clean energy workforce and assuring wind powers critical role in achieving President Bidens climate and decarbonization goals.

Technology advancement, state-level policies, and the federal production tax credit (PTC) have fueled the wind sectors growth in recent years, but the PTC for wind expired at the end of 2021, creating market uncertainty. The passage of the Inflation Reduction Act, which invests billions of dollars in wind energy by extending the PTC for at least 10 years and encouraging investment in American clean energy manufacturing, gives long-term certainty to the wind industry and is likely to fuel the sectors rapid growth in the years to come.

____________

Japans Eneos plans solar power plant at refinery site

Japanese refiner Eneos will build an 8.5MW solar power plant at an unused area of its 127,500 b/d Wakayama refinery that it plans to scrap next year, aiming to strengthen its domestic power business.

Eneos is targeting to start operations in August 2023. It will begin construction of the solar power plant in mid-September at the refinery site at Wakayama prefecture in the western Kansai region. Electricity generated by the plant will be sold to Kansai Transmission and Distribution, a subsidiary of utility Kansai Electric Power, Eneos said on 22 August.

Eneos will scrap the Wakayama refinery by October 2023 because of falling domestic oil product demand. The solar power project had already been decided when Eneos announced the refinery closure in January. Eneos is still discussing with the local government how else to use the Wakayama site after the refinery closure, it said.

Eneos had around 663MW renewable power generation capacity  486MW from solar power, 86MW from onshore wind and 91MW from biomass  as of June. Japan Renewable Energy (JRE), in which Eneos acquired a 100pc stake last October, operates 511MW of the total 663MW, the refiner said.

Eneos plans to increase its renewable power generation capacity by 552MW, including from plants outside Japan and those owned by JRE, to achieve its goal of achieving carbon neutrality in its own operations by 2040. https://www.argusmedia.com/en/news/2...-refinery-site

_______________

Vestas has completed the prototype nacelle for the V236-15.0 MW offshore wind turbine at its factory in Lindø, Denmark.

The new design is now ready for testing, the wind turbine manufacturer said via social media.

The turbine will undergo mechanical testing, as well as strict control of its vital controlling software, and the test programme will end with the physical rotation of the drive train.

The nacelle will then be shipped to the Østerild test centre for large wind turbines in Western Jutland, Denmark, where the V236-15.0 MW wind turbine prototype is scheduled to be installed this year.

The model will also spin off the city of Frederikshavn in Denmark.

Namely, in May, European Energy and Vestas revealed their joint ambition to install the 15 MW offshore wind turbines at three of the five test positions that are currently under development by European Energy some four kilometers off the coast near Frederikshavn.

The wind turbines are expected to be constructed and put into operation in 2024.

Vestass Lindø factory that produced the prototype nacelle will also house serial production of the nacelles for the commercial 15 MW model, which already has buyers in Germany, the US, and Denmark.

In July last year, EnBW pre-selected Vestas to supply its 15 MW offshore turbines for the 900 MW He Dreiht project in the German North Sea and, a few months later, Equinor and bp named the company as the preferred turbine supplier for their 2.1 GW Empire Wind 1 and Empire Wind 2 projects in New York.

Stretching 280 metres into the air with a production output of 80 GWh/year, the prototype will be the tallest and most powerful wind turbine in the world once installed later this year, according to Vestas.

 
With a swept area exceeding 43,000 m2, one single V236-15.0 MW unit is capable of producing enough energy to power more than 20,000 households.

https://www.offshorewind.biz/2022/08...-wind-turbine/

----------


## Takeovers

Copied this from the space news thread.

ESA, the european space agency announces big plans. Let's see what comes from it. It at least sounds quite exciting.

ESA - SOLARIS

_
We envision a Europe and world where clean, abundant, secure, safe and affordable energy is available to everyone


SOLARIS
We envision achieving a fully decarbonised world within the next few decades, allowing humanity to arrest the increase of global temperatures that is due to global warming.


ESA, through a proposed new programme called SOLARIS, will take the next step in pursuit of space contributions to this vision, as it explores the feasibility and potential of Space-Based Solar Power  providing Earth with clean energy from space.
_




This program would require a very large amount of mass sent into space. None of the existing launch vehicles can do it. Except the SpaceX Starship presently under development. So ESA proposes to develop their own cost efficient heavy lift launch vehicle, capable of lifting at least 10,000t of payload to LEO every year.

esa-star Publication

The program is in the tender stage. No details available yet.

Call me somewhat sceptical. But interesting for sure.

----------


## S Landreth

California votes to ban new gas car sales by 2035

California air regulators voted Thursday to approve stringent rules that would ban the sale of new gasoline cars by 2035 and set interim targets to phase the cars out.

The measure is a historic one in the US, and would be one of the first such bans worldwide. It has major implications for the US car market, given how large California's economy is and that several states are expected to implement similar rules.

"This is monumental," California Air Resources Board member Daniel Sperling told CNN. "This is the most important thing that CARB has done in the last 30 years. It's important not just for California, but it's important for the country and the world."

The board's new rules would also set interim quotas for zero-emission vehicles, focusing on new models. Starting with 2026 models, 35% of new cars, SUVs and small pickups sold in California would be required to be zero-emission vehicles. That quota would increase each year and is expected to reach 51% of all new car sales in 2028, 68% in 2030 and 100% in 2035. The quotas also would allow 20% of zero-emission cars sold to be plug-in hybrids.

The rules would not impact used vehicles, allowing them to stay on the roads. The rules won't be immediate, and will go into effect in 2026, Sperling said.

Multiple states are expected to follow suit. Already, 15 states including Colorado and Minnesota, as well as states on the Northeast and West Coast followed California's previous zero-emission vehicle regulations.

California doesn't have an exact count of how many of those states will adopt the 2035 ban on new gas vehicle sales but expects the "majority of the states to follow," said Alex Stack, a spokesperson for California Gov. Gavin Newsom. New York, Oregon, Washington state and Rhode Island officials confirmed to CNN they plan to adopt California's rule through their own rule-making process, while New Jersey and Maryland officials said they were reviewing California's decision. Public comment in Washington state on a similar plan will start September 7.

"This is a critical milestone in our climate fight, which is why Washington is poised to institute these same requirements by the end of the year," Washington Gov. Jay Inslee told CNN in a statement. "We look forward to partnering with other states and the Biden Administration to rapidly reduce the country's primary source of greenhouse gas emissions."

New York State Department of Environmental Conservation Commissioner Basil Seggos told CNN in a statement that California's Thursday vote "unlocks New York's ability to adopt the same regulation."

Sperling said that if most of these states follow California's lead, it could transform the US auto industry.

"This is a big part of the US market," Sperling said. "Even if the feds don't move on a regulatory perspective, a big chunk of the country will be moving forward."

Sperling added the process of drafting the rules had received "surprisingly little debate" and pushback from car companies, a signal that companies themselves are embracing the move to zero-emission vehicles. Several companies including Ford and GM have already announced ambitious plans to move toward zero-emission cars, trucks and SUVs.

"The car companies see what's happening in China, in Europe," Sperling said. "Many of them have already made announcements about how they're converting totally to electric vehicles."

Thursday's vote is the culmination of years of work; in 2020, Newsom signed an executive order mandating that all vehicles sold in the state must be zero-emission by 2035.

"What these new standards do is set the roadmap to get there," California Lt. Gov. Eleni Kounalakis told CNN's Kate Bolduan on Thursday.

California also got a boost from the Biden administration, which reinstated California's longtime ability to set its own vehicle emission standards earlier this year. The Trump administration rolled back the California waiver in 2019.

These States May Join California in Banning the Sale of Gasoline Cars

_____________

Honda, LG Energy Solution to build $4.4 billion battery plant in U.S.

Honda Motor and LG Energy Solution said Monday they plan to invest $4.4 billion to build a new battery production plant for electric vehicles in the U.S.

The announcement marks the latest plans by automakers to invest in American production of battery cells for electric vehicles, as the industry works to to meet stricter regulations and accelerate production of such zero-emissions cars and trucks. Others have included General Motors, Ford Motor, Rivian Automotive and Hyundai Motor.

Honda and LG Energy said their plant is expected to begin mass production of advanced lithium-ion battery cells by the end of 2025. The facility will be built and operated by a joint venture between the companies, which is expected to be established this year.

Many of the battery plant investments by automakers follow the stricter sourcing guidelines that are part of the United States-Mexico-Canada Agreement (formerly the North American Free Trade Agreement) and, more recently, the Inflation Reduction Act. Both increased requirements for domestically sourced parts and materials for vehicles to avoid tariffs or be eligible for financial incentives.

Honda and LG Energy Solution did not announce a location for the multibillion-dollar plant, but automakers have largely been announcing battery production near their assembly operations. Honda currently has large manufacturing facilities in Ohio, Alabama and Indiana.

The new plant will aim to have an annual production capacity of approximately 40 gigawatt hours, which is in line with plants announced by other automakers. Earlier this year, Japan-based Honda said it plans to release 30 electric vehicles globally and produce about 2 million EVs a year by 2030.

Youngsoo Kwon, CEO of LG Energy Solution, called the new plant another milestone for the South Korea-based company, which also has joint ventures with GM, Hyundai and Jeep-maker Stellantis.

Aligned with our longstanding commitment to build products close to the customer, Honda is committed to the local procurement of EV batteries which is a critical component of EVs, said Honda CEO Toshihiro Mibe in a release.

LG Energy Solution is a spinoff from LG Chem.

______________


Adidas RPT-02 SOL solar-powered wireless headphones get launched

Adidas has launched their latest offering, wireless headphones, which you can charge through natural lighting as well, ie solar power. You don't always have to be in the sun to charge it as artificial lighting can also do the trick for you.

It means that your room's ambient lighting will charge your Adidas RPT-02 SOL solar-powered wireless headphones while you chill and listen to music sitting in your room. Adidas claims it has 80 hours of playback time with a single charge.

Zound Industries and Adidas have collaborated for the second time, and the wireless headphones are made from recycled materials, including nylon and plastic.

The headband is a revelation, and it is made from a light cell and flexible material that has been screen printed on plastic. Powerfoyle developed the technology.

The Adidas RPT-02 SOL solar-powered wireless headphones are water resistant from all sides but are not waterproof. You can also charge the headphones using Type-C USB cables. It contains an indicator that tells you, which is the best solar charging spot.

Apart from all this, there are buttons for volume and playback control. You can buy the headphones from the Adidas online store for Rs 18,000 approx ($229) from August 23 onwards.

The previous headphones were capable of providing 40 hours of playback time on a single charge and this time, Adidas has doubled the capacity.

___________

Denmark and Germany to Build Bornholm Energy Island Together

The Danish Government started exploring the possibility to raise the offshore wind capacity at its Bornholm Energy Island last year.

In October 2021, The Danish Ministry of Climate, Energy and Utilities requested Energinet to expand the feasibility study areas at the energy island site in the Baltic Sea that would allow installing 3 GW of offshore wind, instead of the initially planned 2 GW.

Now, the Government, together with the Liberal Party, the Socialist Peoples Party, the Radical Liberal Party, the RedGreen Alliance, the Conservative Peoples Party, the Danish Peoples Party, the Liberal Alliance and the Alternative, has signed a political agreement on expanding the planned offshore wind capacity.

The expansion means that the wind turbines will be placed between 15 and 45 kilometres from the Bornholm coast, which will in total add more than double the offshore wind capacity Denmark has connected today (2.3 GW).

It is expected that the tender framework for the offshore wind build-out related to the Bornholm Energy Island will be completed by the end of 2022.

Furthermore, Denmark and Germany have entered into an agreement on the establishment of a subsea cable that will run from the energy island to Germany, enabling the offshore wind power to be sent directly from the energy island to the German electricity grid and on to the rest of Europe.

The cable connecting Denmark and Germany will have a length of approximately 470 kilometres and will include a new substation on Bornholm connecting the two halves of the interconnector.

The agreement with Germany is a new type of cooperation, according to the Danish Ministry of Energy, Climate and Utilities, where costs and benefits associated with the energy island are distributed equally between the parties.

This means that both countries will contribute to the infrastructure costs and benefit from the supply of green electricity.

The cross-border energy cooperation project with Denmark is a flagship project. The green power from Bornholm Energy Island will supplement national power generation and reduce our dependence on fossil energy imports. With such projects among European partners we achieve two key goals at the same time: European energy security and climate neutrality, said Robert Habeck, Germanys Minister for Economic Affairs and Climate Action.

Based on the political agreement, Danish transmission system operator (TSO) Energinet and 50Hertz, German TSO responsible for the transmission network in the Baltic Sea, must now enter into an agreement on the energy island.

The Bornholm Energy Island, to be completed in 2030, will be the first of the two Danish energy islands to be built.

When established, the energy island will be able to supply up to 4.5 million Danish and German house-holds with green electricity.

----------


## S Landreth

U.S. solar factories prepare for liftoff

U.S. solar equipment manufacturing is about to grow, but there are miles to go before reaching the White House goal of becoming a global heavyweight.

*Driving the news:* First Solar said Tuesday it is planning to invest up to $1 billion in a new panel factory in the southeast.


The company is also spending nearly $200 million to expand production in Ohio.

*Why it matters:* It's among several early signs the new climate law will sway investment.


It created new tax breaks for clean energy manufacturing projects, and extended incentives for generation projects.CEO Mark Widmar wrote the law has "delivered precisely the durable solar industrial policy that weve long advocated for."SPI Energy last week cited the law in announcing new solar wafer manufacturing plans.

*The big picture:* Analysts expect billions of dollars in incentives will spur other new announcements and help bring tentative plans to fruition.


"We expect that solar companies will prioritize bringing new ingot, wafer and module factories to the U.S.," Pol Lezcano, BloombergNEF's lead North American solar analyst, said via email."There is definitely going to be a boom in domestic manufacturing," Sylvia Leyva Martinez, a senior Wood Mackenzie analyst, tells Axios.She said the combination of the manufacturing tax credits and extended credits for building new generation projects will work in concert.The Solar Energy Industries Association, in a report, said the law could help lift U.S. manufacturing to 50 gigawatts of capacity by 2030 (but also cautions on several pitfalls).

*Yes, but:* The U.S. remains far behind China and other regions in the supply chain for panels and other equipment.


Chinese manufacturers made 180 gigawatts worth of panels last year, per BloombergNEF.In 2021 the U.S. manufactured enough panels to provide 8 gigawatts of generating capacity, Lezcano said.BloombergNEF is tracking another 7 gigawatts already announced or under construction by companies including Hanwha Q Cells and First Solar.

*What we're watching:* How many more projects materialize  and when.


Martinez notes companies need specifics from the IRS on the tax programs. Developers also need to find adequate sites, among other steps, she said.

____________

First Solar announces new U.S. panel factory following the Inflation Reduction Act

First Solar announced Tuesday that it will build a new solar panel manufacturing facility in the U.S. on the heels of the Inflation Reduction Act, which incentivizes domestic manufacturing.

The company will invest up to $1 billion in the new factory, which it plans to build in the Southeast of the U.S. The newly announced plant will be the panel makers fourth fully integrated U.S. factory.

CEO Mark Widmar pointed to the IRA as the key catalyst that made the company decide to build another factory in the U.S. rather than looking elsewhere.

The funding packages create, for the first time, a long-term view and understanding of the industry, and policies aligned to that industry, he told CNBC.

With that level of clarity, we stepped back and evaluated the alternatives or the options of where we could go with our next factory and when we looked at it comprehensively the U.S. was a very attractive option, he said.

Widmar added that this is the first time the entire supply chain has been incentivized, from the manufacturer to the generating asset and finally to the end customer.

With that type of alignment, you can create partnerships and opportunities to grow together collectively and more of a win-win type of structure than maybe we had before the implementation of the IRA, he said.

First Solar said the new factory will manufacture 3.5 gigawatts of solar modules annually by 2025, with the companys Ohio facilities posting cumulative annual production capacity of over 7 GW by 2025.

By comparison, the U.S. added 3.9 GW of solar capacity during the first quarter of 2022, according to the Solar Energy Industries Association. The countrys total solar industry now stands at 126.1 GW, which is enough to power 22 million homes, according to SEIA.

Shares of First Solar have surged 65% since the end of July when Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer, D-N.Y., and Sen. Joe Manchin, D-W.V. announced their surprise agreement on the climate, health care and tax bill.

The legislation, which swiftly passed the House and Senate and was signed into law by President Joe Biden, benefits First Solar in several ways, including through the production tax credit for domestic manufacturers. First Solar is the largest U.S.-based developer of solar panels, with a focus on utility-scale panels.

The factory announcement comes as First Solar struggles to keep pace with booming demand. During its second quarter earnings call, First Solar said its sold out through 2025, with a backlog of 44 GW.

Widmar said First Solar wants to move quickly when building out its new factory. One of the companys considerations is a site thats as close to shovel-ready as possible. Other factors include the type and availability of workers in the area.

First Solar is aiming to have identified the site by the end of the current quarter.

I think the industry is in the best position it ever has beenfor growth beyond any expectations that anyone would have envisioned, Widmar said.

https://www.cnbc.com/2022/08/30/firs...ction-act.html

_____________

Duke Energy celebrates major milestone, delivers on 700-megawatt solar commitment in Florida

With the completion of a new 74.9-megawatt (MW) solar facility in Hardee County, Duke Energy reached a significant milestone  it has delivered on its commitment to provide 700 MW of clean energy to Florida customers.

The Charlie Creek Solar Power Plant is the last of 10 solar sites that are part of the company's multiyear plan on file with the Florida Public Service Commission to deliver 700 MW of solar generation from 2018 through 2022.

Elected officials and community leaders joined Duke Energy today at a commemorative ribbon cutting and solar panel signing ceremony at 10:30 a.m. to celebrate this significant milestone and grand opening of the new site.

"Today we are delivering on our promise to build a cleaner, brighter energy future for our customers," said Melissa Seixas, Duke Energy Florida state president. "By 2024, we plan to provide 1,500 MW of solar generation as part of our ongoing strategy to offer cleaner, smarter energy solutions that will benefit all Florida customers."

In addition to carbon reduction and the benefits of creating a diverse energy infrastructure, solar development fosters economic development and job creation in the areas that Duke Energy serves. During construction, the projects brought nearly 2,400 temporary construction jobs to the area.

All 10 solar facilities are located throughout Florida, as far south as Highlands County and as far north as Hamilton County. At peak output, the sites will generate enough energy to effectively offset the carbon emissions that would be equivalent to consuming about 140 million gallons of gasoline every year.

The 10 solar power plants under this commitment include:


Hamilton (completed December 2018) in Hamilton County. Click here for video.Trenton (completed December 2019) in Gilchrist County. Click here for video.Columbia (completed March 2020) in Columbia County. Click here for video.DeBary (completed June 2020) in Volusia County. Click here for video.Twin Rivers (completed March 2021) in Hamilton County. Click here for video.Santa Fe (completed March 2021) in Columbia County. Click here for video.Duette (completed November 2021) in Manatee County. Click here for photos.Lake Placid (completed December 2021) in Highlands County. Click here for video.Sandy Creek (completed May 2022) in Bay County. Click here for video.Charlie Creek (completed August 2022) in Hardee County. Click here and here for videos.

*Solar generation commitment*

With a combined investment of more than $2 billion, Duke Energy Florida's solar generation portfolio will include 25 grid-tied solar power plants, which will benefit all Florida customers and will provide about 1,500 MW of emission-free generation from approximately 5 million solar panels by 2024.

Over the next decade, the company will continue to make innovative and targeted investments in additional solar power plants, battery storage technology, community solar, transportation electrification and a modernized power grid to help meet customers' needs for diverse, reliable energy solutions.

*Duke Energy Florida*

Duke Energy Florida, a subsidiary of Duke Energy, owns 10,300 megawatts of energy capacity, supplying electricity to 1.9 million residential, commercial and industrial customers across a 13,000-square-mile service area in Florida.

Duke Energy (NYSE: DUK), a Fortune 150 company headquartered in Charlotte, N.C., is one of America's largest energy holding companies. Its electric utilities serve 8.2 million customers in North Carolina, South Carolina, Florida, Indiana, Ohio and Kentucky, and collectively own 50,000 megawatts of energy capacity. Its natural gas unit serves 1.6 million customers in North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee, Ohio and Kentucky. The company employs 28,000 people.

Duke Energy is executing an aggressive clean energy transition to achieve its goals of net-zero methane emissions from its natural gas business and at least a 50% carbon reduction from electric generation by 2030 and net-zero carbon emissions by 2050. The 2050 net-zero goals also include Scope 2 and certain Scope 3 emissions. In addition, the company is investing in major electric grid enhancements and energy storage, and exploring zero-emission power generation technologies such as hydrogen and advanced nuclear.

Duke Energy was named to Fortune's 2022 "World's Most Admired Companies" list and Forbes' "America's Best Employers" list. More information is available at duke-energy.com. The Duke Energy News Center contains news releases, fact sheets, photos and videos. Duke Energy's illumination features stories about people, innovations, community topics and environmental issues. Follow Duke Energy on Twitter, LinkedIn, Instagram and Facebook.

https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...301615820.html

_______________

Two Solar Power Plants Commence Operation in Angola

Two solar photovoltaic (PV) power plants  with a total installed capacity of 284 MW  have commenced operation in Angolas western province of Benguela.

The solar plants come as part of the countrys Energy Angola 2025 program, which aims to diversify Angolas electricity mix through investment in clean energy.

At a cost of $300 million, the Biópio Solar Plant, situated in the Catumbela municipality, is the countrys biggest solar energy project, with a capacity of 188 MW, while the Baía Farta Solar Plant, with a capacity of 96 MW, features 261,360 solar panels and costs approximately $152 million.

The installations of the solar power plants and related systems in Angola were carried out by Portuguese business group MCA, having led the projects execution phase in engineering, procurement and construction as part of an international consortium.

The Biópio and Baía Farta projects are the first of seven solar power plants expected to become operational by 2023.

Announced in 2020, the construction of the solar farms will be led by MCA and will provide the provinces of Benguela, Huambo, Bié, Luanda-Norte, Luanda-Sul, and Moxico with a total generating capacity of 370 MW, providing clean and renewable electricity to approximately 2.4 million Angolans.

The initiative, which is financed by World Bank subsidiary, the International Bank for Reconstruction and Development, as well as public financial institution, the French Development Agency, was launched in 2021 and aims to bring clean, reliable electricity to approximately 2.4 million Angolans, particularly in rural areas where 92% of the population lack access to electricity.

https://www.energycapitalpower.com/2...ration-angola/

______________

Hornsea 2: North Sea wind farm claims title of world's largest

The world's largest offshore wind farm is now fully operational, 55 miles off the coast of Yorkshire.

The Hornsea 2 project can generate enough electricity to power about 1.3 million homes - that's enough for a city the size of Manchester.

A decade ago renewables made up just 11% of the UK's energy mix. By 2021 it was 40%, with offshore wind the largest component.

Hornsea 2 is part of a huge wind farm development by energy firm Orsted.

"The UK is one of the world leaders in offshore wind," Patrick Harnett, programme director for the Hornsea 2 wind farm told BBC News.

"This is very exciting after five years of work to have full commercial operations at the world's largest offshore wind farm."

Hornsea 2 has taken the title of "world's largest" from its neighbour Hornsea 1. It covers an area about four and half time the size of Liverpool. With even larger projects under construction nearby in the North Sea it's unlikely its title will last long. The Dogger Bank wind farm, which when fully built will be able to power 6m homes, is due to start coming on stream next year.

Each of the 165 turbines in Hornsea 2 stands about 200m tall from the sea level to the top of the 81m blades. Mr Harnett says a single rotation takes six seconds and provides enough energy to power a home for a day.

Over the last decade the size of wind farms and turbines have both increased, helping to bring down the cost of the electricity they generate.

"The last time I checked it was roughly £450 per megawatt hour to buy electricity generated by gas," says Simon Evans from Carbon Brief, a website that follows renewable energy issues.

"That's about 9 times more expensive than the current cost to build new renewable capacity."

In the UK government's latest auction round in July, 11 gigawatts of renewable energy was commissioned which is enough to power about 12m homes. As part of it's Net Zero targets the government has committed to de-carbonising electricity generation by 2035, with offshore wind playing a crucial role.

https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-62731923
_____________

How installing solar canopies over canals can help California fight drought


A first-in-the-nation project to determine whether covering sections of canals with solar panels can help California reach its renewable energy goals is gearing up to break ground early next year.

The $20 million experiment, dubbed Project Nexus, is funded by the state of California and will assess whether solar panel canopies erected over exposed irrigation canal systems can significantly reduce water evaporation while simultaneously generating renewable power. The project in Californias San Joaquin Valley is a partnership between utility company Turlock Irrigation District (TID), Californias Department of Water Resources (DWR), solar energy company Solar AquaGrid and the University of California, Merced.

The pilot project materialized following results published in a 2021 study outlining the potential benefits of the concept. While the idea is novel in the U.S., researchers looked at a large-scale, solar-canal system in Gujarat, India, and considered what the concept could do for California.

Researchers from the University of California, Merced determined that covering the 4,000 miles of Californias open canals with solar panels could save upward of 63 billion gallons of water each year, the residential water needs of about 2 million people, or enough to irrigate about 50,000 acres of farmland. In terms of power generation, the study found the solar canopies could generate about 13 gigawatts of renewable power annually, the equivalent to about one-sixth of Californias installed capacity. Thats about half the projected new capacity needed by 2030 to meet the states decarbonization goals.

Another benefit is that it would avoid land use. Solar canopies over canals avoid the development of large tracts of land that would be required for ground-mounted systems. If we use canal infrastructure, thats already disturbed land, Brandi McKuin, lead author of the study and project scientist with UC Merced, said in an interview.

Theres a benefit to ecosystems and perhaps even it could avoid some of the protracted disputes over land use that other large utility scale solar projects have had to deal with, for example, tribal sovereignty, McKuin added.

Another benefit is the microclimate of the canals can cool the solar panels and increase their efficiency. McKuin said field studies show solar canals in India cooled panels by as much as 10 degrees and had on average 3 percent higher output than ground mounted systems with the same configuration.

The shade from the panels could also limit light to aquatic weeds and reduce algae growth, which could result in big maintenance savings for entities that manage the canal systems.

For Project Nexus, less than 2 miles of irrigation canal operated by utility Turlock Irrigation District in Californias San Joaquin Valley will be covered with solar canopies.

One location in the town of Ceres involves covering about a mile straightaway of relatively narrow, 20 to 25 feet wide, canals and testing multiple different mounting technologies and solar panel designs.

At this site its going to be 8,000 linear feet of solar panels. So youre going to have the ability to A-B test different hypotheses, Josh Weimer, external affairs department manager for Turlock Irrigation District, said in an interview.

So testing panels a little bit closer to the canal, some a little bit taller, and seeing if there is an efficiency difference. Were also looking at potentially using two types of solar panels, mono-facial and bi-facial. With bi-facial you have the ability to potentially generate energy from the underside of the solar panel, and that might be a potential benefit if theres some reflection from the water underneath the panel, Weimer added.

At the second location in the town of Hickman, just east of Modesto, a 500-foot stretch of canal that is 110 feet wide will also be covered using cable suspension.

Weimer says the biggest hurdle is devising a viable and cost effective way to engineer the mounting techniques. There are also concerns about the canopies obstructing access to canals for maintenance.

The concept, if successful and scaled up, could potentially help California reach its climate goals and provide water and energy solutions to a state that has long suffered from severe drought. Weimer says using land the electric utility already owns for solar infrastructure could significantly cut costs.

https://thehill.com/changing-america...fight-drought/

______________

European Energy has finalised the construction of a group of wind farms in Poland total 45MW.

The Pomerania wind portfolio, developed by the company in north-western Poland, consists of five facilities.

With the grid connection of the portfolio, European Energy will have a total wind capacity of 59.7MW in Poland.

Construction of the 18-turbine portfolio began in 2019 with a total investment of E73.15m.

European Energy has more than 500MW of its own wind and solar power assets across the world, is active in 24 countries with a development pipeline totalling 24GW with 1.2GW under construction.

We are ready to share this experience with other markets, bringing green, local, and affordable energy to all, said Johannes Thon, European Energys Head of Projects in Central and Eastern Europe.

Renewable energy projects contribute to the economic development of the region, including the provision of the clean energy and injecting substantial funds via taxes to the local governments yearly budgets, thus helping to improve the key local infrastructure (such as road networks, schools, or leisure areas), said Marek Dołkowski, Siemyśl Commune Mayor. https://renews.biz/80217/european-en...w-polish-wind/

______________

Volkswagen is pursuing an IPO of its lucrative Porsche division, aiming to capitalize on the luxury brand's sales momentum and electric future.

*Why it matters:* VW is seeking to bankroll its own global pursuit of electric vehicles  and an IPO could do the trick.

*Driving the news:* The German automaker plans to sell 25% of its Porsche shares  half of which will be acquired by the Porsche family and half of which will be sold through the IPO.


Volkswagen will retain 75% of Porsche and will continue to coordinate operations closely.The offering could value Porsche at $59.8 billion to $84.6 billion, according to analyst estimates reported by the Wall Street Journal, in a deal that would reserve voting power to the Porsche family.

*State of play:* Porsche sales have been on a roll for years as the brand has capitalized on the world's transition to SUVs, having popularized the Macan and Cayenne models.


Porsche also plans to convert most of its sales to electric vehicles by 2030, much like VW itself.Porsche has been VW's "cash cow" for years, representing 50% of the automaker's pretax profit from passenger cars last year despite making up only 3% of its vehicle sales.

https://www.axios.com/2022/09/06/por...agen-group-evs

______________

Vehicle sales surge as Aussies go electric

The Australian vehicle market has posted its best August result for five years, with a 17 per cent surge in demand as sales of electric cars hit record levels.

The Federal Chamber of Automotive Industries says 95,256 new vehicles were retailed last month, up from 81,199 in the same month last year, the best August result since 2017.

Sales of electric cars accounted for 4.4 per cent of total demand, the best monthly result for battery-powered vehicles in Australia.

"We have seen strong sales of battery electric vehicles in August, with Tesla alone selling 3397 vehicles," FCAI chief executive Tony Weber said.

"Year-to-date EV sales are two per cent of the total market, hybrids are 7.6 per cent and plug-in hybrid vehicles are 0.6 per cent.

"Combined electrified vehicles are now just over 10 per cent of total sales in 2022."

Mr Weber said the overall August result was also a positive sign for the industry after two years of constrained supply, due to both the COVID-19 pandemic and a shortage of computer chips. https://www.batemansbaypost.com.au/s...s-go-electric/

----------


## S Landreth

State of the European Union Debate 2022


 
EU chief lays out plan to tackle looming energy crisis

The European Union will propose measures to cap revenues from low-cost electricity generators and force fossil fuel firms to share the profits they make from soaring energy prices, European Commission President Ursula von der Leyen said on Wednesday.

European governments have ploughed hundreds of billions of euros into tax cuts, handouts and subsidies to try to contain an energy crisis, fuelled by Russia's invasion of Ukraine, that is driving up inflation, forcing industries to shut production and hiking citizens' bills ahead of winter.

"In these times it is wrong to receive extraordinary record revenues and profits benefiting from war and on the back of our consumers. In these times, profits must be shared and channelled to those who need it most," von der Leyen said in a speech to the European Parliament in Strasbourg.

She said the bloc was also discussing energy price caps and working to establish a "more representative benchmark" price for gas than the Dutch Title Transfer Facility (TTF), where gas prices have rocketed higher.

A draft of the Commission proposals, previously seen by Reuters, would skim off excess revenues from Europe's non-gas fuelled power plants to raise cash for governments to spend on helping businesses and citizens with their bills.

Wind and solar farms and nuclear plants would face a cap of 180 euros ($180) per megawatt hour (MWh) on the revenue they receive for generating electricity, with governments recouping any excess cash and recycling it to support consumers, according to the draft, which could still change before publication.

That would cap generators' revenues at less than half of current market prices. Germany's front-year electricity price hit a record high of more than 1,000 euros/MWh last month and was trading at above 400 euros/MWh on Tuesday.

Fossil fuel firms would also face a windfall profit levy to claw back what the Commission described in the draft as "unexpected profits" linked to soaring oil and gas prices stoked by Russia slashing gas deliveries in the wake of its invasion of Ukraine.

Oil, gas, coal and refining firms would be required to make a "solidarity contribution" of 33% of their taxable surplus profits from fiscal year 2022, the draft said.

The Commission has backed away from an initial plan to cap Russian gas prices, however, and EU countries are divided over whether broader price caps would help or harm Europe's efforts to secure winter energy supplies.

EU countries will have to negotiate the Commission's proposals and agree on final laws. With contentious gas price caps off the table - at least, for now - diplomats from some states were optimistic that deals could be struck at a meeting of EU energy ministers on Sept. 30. 
___________


Honda launches plan to electrify motorcycle fleet

Honda is ramping up production of electric motorcycles as part of efforts to become carbon neutral by 2040.

The world’s largest motorcycle manufacturer announced Tuesday plans to launch more than 10 electric motorcycle models globally by 2025, including small commuter models such as scooters, and large “fun models” like dirt and street bikes. Honda said it is targeting annual sales of 1 million units over the next five years and 3.5 million units, about 15 percent of total sales, by 2030.

The push to electrify the company’s motorcycle fleet, however, will be no easy task. Honda acknowledged integration of electric bikes faces many challenges including heavier vehicles and higher prices in the near term. Demand for electric motorcycles also depends on government incentives and regulations and the availability of charging infrastructure in a given market, which could be a high hurdle to clear in developing parts of the world where commuter motorcycles are more prevalent.

Most models will be commuter scooters for the Asian and European markets, while four “Fun EV” models are expected to debut in the U.S., Europe and Japan. The e-motorcycles will use Honda’s solid-state batteries, which are under development and expected to hit production in 2024.

Honda, however, will not be ending production of internal combustion engines in its motorcycles just yet. The company said it will work to reduce emissions from internal combustion engines and introduce motorcycles compatible with carbon-neutral fuels like gasoline-ethanol blends. Honda has released flex-fuel motorcycle models in Brazil and plans to introduce them in India next year.

The move by Honda comes as vehicle manufacturers are attempting to move away from traditional gas-powered cars to electric vehicles to reduce carbon dioxide emissions.

____________

Farming for crops — and for solar power

Farmers and researchers are experimenting with installing solar panels over active agricultural land in an emerging field called agrivoltaics.

*Why it matters:* As the world seeks to wean itself off fossil fuels, solar power will indisputably be part of the post-carbon energy mix.


Yet there's only so much land that can be effectively converted to single-use solar production, so dual-use projects like agrivoltaics are getting a closer look.For farmers — many of whom are facing an uncertain future as the climate changes — the hope is that "farming" for solar power can be an additional money-maker.

*How it works:* Solar panels installed over farmers' crops generate electricity that can then be sold to an energy supplier and fed into the power grid for community use.


Crops that thrive in the shade — think leafy greens like kale and lettuce, or root vegetables like radish and beets — are protected from harsh direct sunlight.Plants, meanwhile, naturally give off water vapor that can help cool solar panels from below, improving their efficiency.

*State of play:* U.S. agrivoltaic pilot programs are afoot in:


*Rockport, Maine,* where University of Maine researchers are studying the impact of solar panels installed over 11 acres of blueberry farmland.*Grafton, Massachusetts,* where farmers are working with University of Massachusetts academics to figure out which crops perform best under solar panels' shade.*And Longmont, Colorado,* home to Jack's Solar Garden, which considers itself the country's largest commercially active site for agrivoltaics research.

*Be smart:* Farms' fundamental purpose has always been converting the sun's rays into energy. That energy has historically taken the form of calories — but agrivoltaics makes it possible for farmers to diversify their energy output, says Chad Higgins, an associate professor at Oregon State University's College of Agricultural Sciences.


"Do they want to create electrons in the form of electricity? Or do they want to create calories in the form of food, or a mixture of both? What's the most profitable for them? What's best for them, given their available other resources?"

*Yes, but:* Some farmers are skeptical, mostly due to practical concerns. It can be hard to drive a tractor in and around a bunch of solar panels, for instance.


The upfront cost of installing lots of solar panels can be prohibitive — although some states, like Massachusetts, are experimenting with financial incentives.That's trickier than it might sound — if producing solar power becomes dramatically more profitable than growing crops, and lots of farmers switch mostly or fully to solar, food shortages could follow.Whether it makes sense for a farm to add solar also depends on whether there's an electric substation nearby. The further a substation, the more energy is lost in transmission — meaning it won't be economical to sell power into the grid.

*What's next:* As researchers and early adopters figure out the best crops, tools and techniques to use — and more state, local and national governments support agrivoltaic efforts — expect to see lots more solar panels over the world's farmland in the coming years.

___________


Pattern Energy closes financing on Japanese offshore wind project with 100MW/180MWh battery storage

US-headquartered developer Pattern Energy has achieved financial close on an offshore wind project in northern Japan which will include a 100MW battery energy storage system (BESS).

The company said in a release sent to media including Energy-Storage.news on Friday (9 September) that its Ishikari Offshore Wind project around 3km off the coast of the Japanese island of Hokkaido has begun construction.

The project comprises 112MW of wind power generation from 14 Siemens Gamesa 8MW wind turbines, which will be paired with the 100MW/180MWh BESS.

Pattern, which develops, owns, and operates solar PV, wind, transmission and energy storage projects, said financing came from a group of major Japanese financial institutions, as well as French multinational investment bank Societe Generale.

Pattern is working on the project with its Japanese affiliate Green Power Investment Corporation (GPI), in which the US company is a shareholder. GPI was founded in 2004 and like most renewable project developers and investors in Japan has focused largely on the solar PV market until the fairly recent emergence of the country’s wind industry.

As such, GPI is already constructing Japan’s largest onshore wind farm, a 121MW project on which it began work in 2020. Offshore wind has taken a long time to gain traction in the country, due largely to the depth of the surrounding seas – where Europe has been able to build offshore wind on the continental shelf under sea, Japan has had to wait for some advances in wind farm design and construction for offshore wind to become feasible.

Pattern Energy said the Siemens Gamesa SG 8.0-167 DD model offshore turbine meets applicable local standards regarding resistance to seismic activity and typhoon weather, can operate in sync with the local grid’s 50Hz operating frequency and handle hot and cold ambient temperatures.

Ishikari Offshore Wind, including the BESS, is expected to reach commercial operation towards the end of 2023.

https://www.energy-storage.news/patt...ttery-storage/

____________

Minesto starts commissioning second ‘Dragon 4’ tidal power plant

Swedish marine energy company Minesto has started commissioning works for its second Dragon Class tidal power plant in Faroe Islands.

The commissioning works are taking place at Minesto’s grid-connected site in Vestmanna.

According to the company, the operation will greatly benefit from previous configuration testing executed with the first unit.

To remind, Minesto commissioned the first 100kW Dragon Class unit in Faroe Islands in early summer.

The first phase of electricity generation with the unit demonstrated that predicted performance is achieved in line with Minesto’s previous forecasts and simulation results.

Even though the two ‘Dragon 4’ kites look identical, a few upgrades have been implemented on the second unit as part of the product development process, according to Minesto.

In April 2022, Minesto launched a build-out plan for tidal energy arrays in the Faroe Islands. The plan includes four new verified sites with the potential to supply 40% of the country’s growing electricity consumption, enabling the Faroe Islands to reach their policy goal of 100% renewable energy by 2030.

https://www.offshore-energy.biz/mine...l-power-plant/

___________

Dubai Electricity and Water Authority (DEWA) has received 4 bids from international companies for consultancy contract for the sixth phase of the Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum Solar Park, Dubai Media Office (DMO) announced on Tuesday.

The single-site solar park is the largest of its kind in the world, using the Independent Power Producer (IPP) model, with a production capacity of 5,000 megawatts by 2030.

The production capacity of the sixth phase of the solar park will be 900 MW.

Maktoum Solar Park’s fourth and fifth phases all set to meet 2023 deadline

“DEWA’s total production capacity of energy is 14,117 MW. The current production capacity of the solar park is 1,627 MW using photovoltaic solar panels,” DEWA managing director and chief executive officer, Saeed Mohammed Al Tayer said.

DEWA is implementing other projects at the solar park with a total capacity of 1,233 MW using photovoltaic solar panels and concentrated solar power technologies, which raises the share of clean energy production within Dubai’s energy mix to 11.5 percent.

“This is expected to reach 14 percent by the end of this year,” Al Tayer said.

https://www.arabianbusiness.com/indu...-of-solar-park

----------


## S Landreth

Dutch students have invented a zero-emissions car that captures carbon as it drives

"This car was made with the goal to minimise the CO2 emitted during the manufacturing phase, the life phase and the end-of-life phase," says Jens Lahaije, a member of the Eindhoven University of Technology team who created the vehicle.

Made mostly from 3D-printed recycled plastics, the sporty all-electric car is powered by a lithium-ion battery pack.

Although EVs emit virtually no CO2 compared with their combustion-engine counterparts, battery cell production is highly polluting. As a result,it can take EVs tens of thousands of kilometres to achieve 'carbon parity' with comparable fossil-fuelled models.

How will the electric car offset pollution?

The students' Zero Emission Mobility (ZEM) car aims to offset this using carbon capture technology.

It features two filters that can capture up to 2 kg of CO2 over 30,000 km of driving, the Eindhoven team estimates. Although this is a small amount - it would take at least 12 cars travelling 30,000 km each to absorb the same amount as the average tree in a year - the students hope to increase the capacity of the filter in coming years.

They imagine a future when filters can be emptied at charging stations.

"Our end goal is to create a more sustainable future," says Lahaije.

The students are showing their vehicle on a US promotional tour to universities and companies from the East Coast to Silicon Valley.


 
_____________


Morocco generates enough wind power to cover its needs 17 times over

Morocco generates enough wind power to meet its energy demand up to 17.3 times. Windmills located in the Strait of Gibraltar and the southern Atlantic coast offer the highest levels of wind energy production. Despite the good results, the Alawi kingdom aims to increase its production capacity by 4.2GW by 2030.

However, Morocco has not confirmed concrete targets for offshore wind energy production. The Global Wind Energy Council (GWEC) highlighted in a report that the Kingdom has "high-powered floating offshore wind offers" that can be of great use in reducing dependence on fossil fuels - oil, gas, coal - and reaching the Net Zero target by 2050.

The ambition to increase wind energy production once again demonstrates the Moroccan government's commitment to the green energy transition, making the country "stand out as a market to watch", said Maf Smith, vice chair of GWEC's Offshore Floating Offshore Wind Working Group.

The North African country not only has the largest wind farm in Africa, located in Tarfaya, but also has a huge capacity to produce offshore wind energy in the Strait of Gibraltar and the southern part of the Atlantic coast, an area where wind speeds average more than 10km per second.

__________


Wind farm will enable Arla to meet target of 100 percent green electricity in Denmark by 2025

Arla and Eurowind Energy have just entered into a 10-year power purchase agreement, which will ensure that Arla reaches its target of 100 percent green electricity in Denmark by 2025. The electricity will come from a unsubsidised wind farm in Jammerbugt Municipality, which will deliver 137 GW/h electricity, equivalent to the annual electricity consumption of 34,000 Danish households.

In January, Arla presented an ambitious target of using 100 percent green electricity in Europe by the end of 2025. Now the cooperative can announce a 10-year power purchase agreement with Eurowind Energy, which will ensure that Arla reaches its target in Denmark.

With this power purchase agreement, which becomes effective on January 1 2025, at the latest, Arla commits itself to buying the electricity from an unsubsidised wind farm called Nørre Økse Sø located near the town of Brovst in Jammerbugt Municipality.

There is already a wind farm on the site, which is a part of a re-powering project where existing turbines will be replaced by 11 newly built and up-to-date turbines. The new wind turbines are expected to become operational in November 2024 and will be able to deliver 137 GW/h electricity a year, which is equivalent to the annual electricity consumption of 34,000 Danish households.

Over the course of the 10-year agreement, the green energy from the turbines will provide an annual saving of 58,000 tonnes of CO2, which corresponds to 8% of Arla's total CO2 footprint for scope 1+2.

The new agreement regarding the wind farm Nørre Økse Sø is just one of many initiatives, which provides Arlas dairy and production plants with green electricity. In addition to the 137 GW/h electricity, which the wind farm is expected to deliver, Arla also receives renewable energy from solar cells, biogas engines, and own units from a number of Arla farms throughout Denmark. Electricity from renewable energy sources is part of Arlas total climate target to reduce CO2-emissions from its production by 63 percent before 2030.

Overall, Arla has already reduced its CO2-emissions from production by 25 percent since 2015.

______________


Biden targets Oregon coast as floating offshore wind tower site

The Biden administration on Thursday announced plans to develop floating platforms in the deep ocean for wind towers that could power millions of homes and vastly expand offshore wind in the United States.

The plan would target sites in the Pacific Ocean off the California and Oregon coasts, as well as in the Atlantic in the Gulf of Maine.

President Joe Biden hopes to deploy up to 15 gigawatts of electricity through floating sites by 2035, enough to power 5 million homes. The administration has previously set a goal of 30 GW of offshore wind by 2030 using traditional technology that secures wind turbines to the ocean floor.

There are only a handful of floating offshore platforms in the world  all in Europe  but officials said the technology is developing and could soon establish the United States as a global leader in offshore wind.

The push for offshore wind is part of Bidens effort to promote clean energy and address global warming. Biden has pledged to cut greenhouse gas emissions in half by 2030. A climate-and-tax bill Biden signed last month would spend about $375 billion over 10 years to boost electric vehicles, jump-start renewable energy such as solar and wind power and develop alternative energy sources like hydrogen.

Today were launching efforts to seize a new opportunity  floating offshore wind  which will let us build in deep water areas where turbines cant be secured directly to the sea floor, but where there are strong winds that we can now harness, White House climate adviser Gina McCarthy said at a news conference Thursday.

______________

Breaking records: The Netherlands generates most solar power in Europe

As of September 2022, the Netherlands is putting the rest of Europe to shame with its solar power!

Though were nowhere close to the end of the year, the Netherlands has already produced 12.5% more solar energy than was generated in the entirety of 2021, reports Trouw.

With solar-powered energy making up an estimated 23% of the total electricity production in the Netherlands, this cheaper energy source is attractive in light of recent electricity cost increases.

As the Dutch government continues to offer grants and tax cuts to residents who chose to install solar panels on their homes to generate energy, its no surprise that were seeing an increase in the amount of solar energy created.

About a quarter of Dutch homes have solar panels installed on their roofs, according to Zonneplan. With tax cuts and grant offers, this means a heavier wallet, and the Dutch say ja, aalsjeblieft!

With the cost of energy increasing what feels almost daily now, the Netherlands is in the midst of an energy crisis.

As Russia cuts off its energy supply to Europe, the Netherlands is amongst tens of other countries trying to source new ways to provide electricity. With so much pressure being put on electricity companies to provide energy for the population, prices are skyrocketing.

The amount of solar energy generated so far this year could power a grand total of 4.7 million homes in the Netherlands. Thats more than half of the number of houses in the entire country!

As the Netherlands quickly becomes the frontrunner in Europe for the generation of solar power, we can see goals set by the European Parliament quickly met.

The European Parliament plans to double the amount of solar energy generated in 2020 by 2025. The Netherlands, having now beaten its own records for the past year, will no doubt have doubled their energy output by 2025.

______________

Japan Benex starts operation of 1.6-MW rooftop solar array

Industrial and electronic equipment maker Japan Benex Corporation has started the operation of a 1.6-MW direct current (DC) rooftop solar array for the logistics facility Prologis Park Kobe 5 in Hyogo prefecture.

The system, which benefits from a feed-in tariff (FiT) of JPY 10.7 (USD 0.075/EUR 0.074) per kWh, was built atop the logistics centre and it is Japan Benexs 14th roof-rental photovoltaic (PV) array, the Japanese company announced on Monday.

With 2,943 solar modules, the solar system has an estimated annual power generation of some 1.86 million kWh, enough to meet the demand of around 620 local households.

HT Solar was the supplier of PV panels, while SMA Solar Technology AG (ETR:S92) provided a power conversion system (PCS) unit.

With the launch of this new system, Japan Benex now has 31 operational power plants with a combined capacity of approximately 29.5 MW.

https://naijaonpoint.com.ng/japan-be...ews-headlines/

____________

Jeep to Deploy Solar-Powered Stations in Remote Areas to Recharge Electric Off-Roaders

 
Jeep has launched an EV offensive and acknowledged that its emerging range of electric off-roaders would need charging stations in the most remote areas. The off-road specialist revealed that it would deploy solar-powered charging stations on the off-road trails in the U.S. and Australia.

Every carmaker drools over Teslas Supercharge network. Still, traditional car companies have preferred relying on third-party providers for the charging infrastructure. Stellantis strays off the beaten path (obviously) with its Jeep brand, which will build an off-grid charging network for its young range of electric off-roaders. The stations, installed on the most famous off-road trails, would be powered by solar energy. This was confirmed during Detroit Auto Show by Jeep boss Christian Meunier.

According to Australian media outlet Drive, Jeep has already installed four solar-powered stations out of a batch of 18 on popular trails in North America. Now, Jeep wants to extend the network in the Australian bush and beyond, allowing off-road enthusiasts to charge their brand-new electric off-roaders where no one thought possible.

_We will have 18 trails in the US which are badge of honor trails, which you get a badge when you make it, said Christian Meunier. You can stick it on your car. And all these trails will be equipped with charging stations. Im pushing the other regions, including Australia, to do the same._

Jeep's boss also announced plans to trail-rate its electric off-roaders the way it does with existing vehicles. For instance, the recently announced Jeep Recon will get a level-six rating, which puts it below the Wrangler in this regard, but still shows impressive capabilities.

_The trail rating is going to stay, and its going to be even more stringent, said Mr. Meunier. Were going to push the limit of what you can do, and the Recon is going to be trail-rated six, which make the Rubicon Trail. The Wrangler is 10, so the king remains the king for now and forever._

There were no details about the solar-powered charging stations that Jeep deploys on the trails. Still, we suspect they would have, besides solar panels, a sizeable storage battery. This approach differs from Rivians, which offers remote charging services for customers with a flat battery. Hopefully, Jeeps take will be followed by other carmakers, helping accelerate EV adoption.

https://www.autoevolution.com/news/j...rs-198997.html

_____________

*Edit*


The eco-friendly homes that didnt lose power after Hurricane Fiona hit Puerto Rico

Over 1 million homes and businesses in Puerto Rico are still without power after Hurricane Fiona struck the island on Sunday. 

The then category 1 hurricane drenched parts of the island in more than 20 inches of rain causing flash flooding, mudslides and wiping out power across the entire island. 

But there were a few homes that, miraculously, were able to keep the lights on amid the storm  two prototype homes powered by solar energy. 
 
 
A New York and Puerto Rico-based nonprofit called the Acacia Network paid to build the homes on land donated by the government and designed by Marvel Architects, according to Fast Company, after Hurricane Maria. 

The homes were built with reinforced walls meant to withstand earthquakes and hurricane winds and include design aspects like natural cross ventilation to help keep the home cool, the outlet reported. 

They are also equipped with solar panels to provide residents with electricity and features to collect and store filtered rainwater so that occupants can live free of the islands power and water grid. 

In an ironic twist, excessive rainfall brought by hurricanes can damage water supply systems and overburden them to the point where untreated water enters potable water sources, leaving people without anything to drink. 

As a result of Hurricane Fiona, over 741,000 customers of the Aqueduct and Sewer Authority, the islands only water company, do not have clean water, according to the government emergency portal system. 

That number means that almost 60 percent of Puerto Ricos homes and businesses currently do not have drinkable water, two days after the hurricane hit and amid a heat advisory for northern parts of the island. 

Before Fiona, power outages on the island were common. When Hurricane Maria slammed Puerto Rico in 2017 it wiped out the islands antiquated and fragile power grid causing every home and business to lose power. And it has never fully recovered. 

To help fix this, a private power company, LUMA Energy, was brought in to control the management and distribution of the islands electricity. 

But power outages remained, and some argue got worse, after LUMA came along, along with higher monthly power bills. 

https://thehill.com/changing-america...t-puerto-rico/

----------


## S Landreth

Hog goes electric: Harley-Davidson spins off EV division LiveWire

Soon, hogs won't make much noise.

*Driving the news:* Harley-Davidson on Tuesday spun off its electric motorcycle division as a separate, publicly traded company.


LiveWire made its public debut in a SPAC deal with AEA-Bridges Impact Corp, known as ABIC, in a $1.8 billion merger aimed at funding its development of EV bikes.The shares were trading down 2.8% to $8.75 shortly after 3pm.

*The big picture:* Harley, whose bikes are affectionately referred to by its fans as hogs, has been straining to reinvent itself for years, having struggled to sell traditional motorcycles to younger generations.


The company is hoping to take advantage of investors' enthusiasm for EVs as it retains a 74% stake in LiveWire.

*What's next:* Harley-Davidson CEO Jochen Zeitz, who will serve as CEO of LiveWire for up to two years, told Axios on Tuesday that LiveWire will focus on "urban adventure" bikes.


LiveWire will "focus on those new segments that we think we can grow," he said — namely shorter-range rides like the 110-mile S2 Del Mar, which will be released in the spring.Down the road, Harley will develop its own longer-range electric motorcycles with greater capacity to tour the country, Zeitz said.

*The impact:* Harley's goal is to be "carbon neutral" by 2050, though Zeitz acknowledged that the technology to transform Harley's "core" products into pure EVs will take longer.


 
__________


DHS Becomes 1st Federal Agency to Adopt EV for Law Enforcement; John Tien Quoted

The Department of Homeland Security has debuted its first battery electric vehicle customized for use in law enforcement missions.

 
The upfitted Ford Mustang Mach-E will be assigned to the Federal Law Enforcement Training Centers’ office in Cheltenham, Maryland, the department said Monday.

“DHS is proud to be the first Federal agency to upfit a battery electric vehicle for law enforcement use. As we ramp up EV adoption, we are excited to see how this and other EVs perform for our mission,” said Homeland Security Deputy Secretary John Tien.

The transition to BEVs is part of the department’s climate action plan to reduce carbon footprint through water resilience, fleet electrification and other sustainability initiatives.

DHS completed the EV customization work in accordance with Federal Protective Service standards in April.

FPS is currently conducting controlled performance benchmarking and cybersecurity assessments of the Mach-E to identify and address potential risks posed by converting the FPS fleet into electric vehicles.

____________


Ballard (TSX:BLDP) to power first hydrogen train in the U.S.

Ballard (BLDP) will supply Stadler Rail AG with six 100 kW FCmove-HD+ fuel cell engines.

The engines will power the first hydrogen train in the U.S.

Stadler, based in Switzerland, has been providing mobility solutions in rail vehicle construction, service and signalling technology for over 80 years. Its product range includes high-speed trains, intercity trains, regional and suburban trains, metros, tramways and trams.

The contract to provide the hydrogen-powered train was awarded to Stadler by the San Bernardino County Transportation Authority. The train is expected to be in service in San Bernardino, California in 2024 and will seat over 100 passengers.

“We continue to see the critical role hydrogen will play in decarbonizing our economy. We are excited to work with Stadler to reduce emissions in the transportation sector and bring the first hydrogen-powered, zero-emission passenger train to the U.S.,” stated Randy MacEwen, Ballard’s CEO.

“Stadler is committed to designing and building green technology for the transportation industry,” added Martin Ritter, CEO of Stadler U.S. “We are delighted to work alongside innovative organizations, like SBCTA and Ballard, that share our enthusiasm to reduce emissions in the sector.”

Ballard Power Systems offers fuel cells that enable the adoption of electric vehicles.

____________


A Dutch-Norwegian startup wants to open “a whole new frontier” in renewable energy with solar farms that float on the sea surface

Dutch aerospace engineer Olaf de Swart wanted to work in the renewable energy field after graduating from Delft University of Technology in 2009 with a specialization in flexible solar panels, but the Great Financial Crisis had other plans. After the Lehman Brothers crash, the only job he could find was as a project engineer at Damen Shipyards. Shipbuilding was one of the few industries not paralyzed by the financial collapse. Although his “passion lay elsewhere,” he accepted the gig.

De Swart received a small budget from Damen in 2017 to investigate his idea, but when he applied to be part of Damen’s innovation program—Codenamed “Morpheus” – In 2018 the shipbuilder gave up developing offshore solar panels in-house as the concept was outside its core business and could compete with its energy customers. Damen’s decision motivated de Swart and several of Damen’s colleagues to start their own floating offshore solar farm company called SolarDuck.

Today, the startup is collaborating with German energy company RWE to build a pilot floating photovoltaic (FPV) plant that will open next year in the Belgian North Sea. The facility will be one of the first truly high-wave offshore facilities and the first to use a unique triangular design designed to help it survive heavy seas – one of the major obstacles to offshore solar installations.

The 0.5-megawatt-peak pilot (or MWp, a measure of maximum potential output power) will be an important step in proving that offshore solar farms can provide reliable and cost-effective power for land-scarce countries in Asia, Europe and the United States can deliver to the Caribbean. (SolarDuck declined to disclose the cost of the project; RWE will “invest” in the project, the German firm says.)

“We’re focusing on countries that don’t have enough space to build solar on a large scale, so they can’t take advantage of the low electricity prices that solar power can bring,” says de Swart. “And in those countries, if you look at where most of the population is, it’s in what we call the sunbelt region around the equator.”

Burgers, CEO of SolarDuck, says the floating platforms – the triangles are more than 30 meters on each side – are designed to withstand waves as high as 14 meters. For comparison, in 2020, the world’s first high-wave offshore solar project was commended by Oceans of Energy for surviving 5-meter waves. This project has since survived 10-meter waves and is designed to withstand up to 14-meter waves, the company says.

SolarDuck and RWE’s North Sea pilot plant – consisting of six triangles connected to form a hexagon – is scheduled to open next April with a capacity of 0.5 MWp. As a next step, the two companies plan to connect a SolarDuck floating 5 MWp offshore solar plant – consisting of around 70 triangles – to an RWE wind farm that the utility is bidding to build 53 kilometers off the Dutch coast. Blending the two energy sources is attractive for future installations because “wind and sun are complementary,” says Evan Rosenlieb, NREL’s engineering lead for floating solar work. “It tends to be windier at night.”

The 5 MWp floating facility would be larger than any deep sea offshore farms currently in existence, although Oceans of Energy plans to scale to 15 MW in its next growth round. The largest floating offshore solar project installed to date is a 181 MWp farm near Taiwan, but in a sheltered location close to shore.

___________


'Artificial blowhole' successfully generates renewable energy after completing its 1-year trial

Another source of renewable energy has been put to the test after working for a year and so far, the results are back with good news. The “artificial blowhole” in Australia was able to generate electricity from the waves.

UniWave was able to get renewable energy from the ocean through 200 waves

 
Although renewable energy is mostly generated from the sun or wind, another test has shown that it can also be generated through water. A CNet article shares how an artificial blowhole was able to generate electricity from waves.

The structure was built with a massive concrete base and a hollow central chamber

The structure reportedly consists of a massive concrete base with a hollow central chamber and an opening for the waves to enter. As the water begins to rise and fall within the chamber, air is pushed through the turbine.

Once the air is pushed and circulated through the turbine, this is where the electricity will be generated. The chamber is reportedly an artificial version of a blowhole, a natural phenomenon in which rising waves compress the air inside a cave.

Year-long run to measure both energy efficiency and availability

Blowholes result in seawater bursting outward due to compressed air from rising waves. The device has successfully completed its year-long trial run located in King Island, Australia.

The two main metrics measured by the Wave Swell Energy team during the experiment were both its efficiency and availability. Efficiency involves how much wave energy was converted into electrical energy.

https://www.waveswell.com/

____________


Saudi Arabia launches five projects to produce electricity using renewable energy

Saudi Arabia announced the launch of five new projects to produce electricity using renewable energy, the official Saudi Press Agency (SPA) reported on Sunday.

SPA added that the projects were launched by the Saudi Power Procurement Company as part of the fourth stage of the National Renewable Energy Program (NREP), which is under the supervision of the Ministry of Energy.

The scheme will include three projects to produce power through wind with a capacity reaching 1,800 megawatts and two projects to produce power through solar energy reaching a capacity of 1,500 megawatts, reaching an overall capacity of 3,300 megawatts, SPA added.

The NREP, according to a statement on the Ministry of Energy’s website, aims to maximize the use of renewable energy in Saudi Arabia that comes hand-in-hand with Vision 2030.

One of the main goals of Vision 2030 is for the contribution of renewable energy to reach up to 50 percent of the overall energy mix by 2030.

“The NREP program sets out an organized and specific road map to diversify local energy sources, stimulate economic development and provide sustainable economic stability to the Kingdom in light of the goals set for Vision 2030, which include establishing the renewable energy industry and supporting the advancement of this promising sector while working to fulfill the Kingdom’s commitments to reducing carbon dioxide emissions,” the statement said.

https://english.alarabiya.net/News/g...ewable-energy-

_____________


Taiya Renewable Energy, BW Ideol in Floating Wind Pact

Taiya Renewable Energy on Tuesday announced a joint development of a floating offshore wind pipeline including a 50 MW floating wind pilot-project and commercial-scale projects offshore Taiwan with floating wind specialist BW Ideol.

"This cooperation is the first project of a Taiwanese developer to announce its entry into floating pilot wind projects. It is also the first time that an international advanced floating key contributor has announced cooperation with Taiwan to participate in the development of floating wind projects," Taiya Renewable Energy said.

The projects are based on BW Ideol’s Damping Pool technology, and BW Ideol has been granted the EPCI contract to design, engineer, build and install the floating foundations.

"The two companies intend to collaborate very closely to contribute to the early commercialization of cost-competitive floating offshore wind power," Taiya Renewable Energy said.

"Taiwan MOEA also announced a 100 MW auction for pilot floating arrays in deeper waters. Taiya Renewable Energy and BW Ideol are determined to successfully make a contribution to Taiwan's floating wind pilot projects," the company added.

In addition to the pilot projects, the cooperation agreement also includes the joint development of several commercial-scale floating wind projects in Taiwan, which have already started the EIA process to ensure they meet the bidding schedule. The specific development content of the two cooperations will be subject to further due diligence and negotiation of the final agreements among the parties.

https://www.oedigital.com/news/49973...ting-wind-pact

______________

Simon Evans - Behold, the energy transition:

Wind and solar now make up 75% of global electricity capacity growth, while coal has fallen to just 4%: https://twitter.com/DrSimEvans/statu...64812848300034

 
Dr. Leah Stokes - A decade ago, around half of new electricity capacity came from clean sources, globally. Last year, it was 85% clean!

Slowly yet surely, we will stop building all new fossil fuel projects. The issue now is speed! Celebrate progress, and keep pushing for more. https://twitter.com/leahstokes/statu...87059099406338

----------


## David48atTD

I love the idea of pumped hydro.

Uses the excess energy generated (hopefully) by Solar during the day to pump the water up the hill and, at night generates electricity in a method similar to a traditional Hydro electric system.

In the right places, reduced infrastructure is needed, as in two disused mines (think of them as two large ponds) near each other, one being higher in altitude than the other.

A state in Australia has just released a huge plan to change how electricity is produced in that State.

I'll let others report on that.  Below is how 'Pumped Hydro' works.

Potential to be amongst the world's largest 'batteries'.

----------


## S Landreth

Oregon Town Hosts 1st Wind-Solar-Battery 'Hybrid' Plant

A renewable energy plant being commissioned in Oregon on Wednesday that combines solar power, wind power and massive batteries to store the energy generated there is the first utility-scale plant of its kind in North America.

The project, which will generate enough electricity to power a small city at maximum output, addresses a key challenge facing the utility industry as the U.S. transitions away from fossil fuels and increasingly turns to solar and wind farms for power. Wind and solar are clean sources of power, but utilities have been forced to fill in gaps when the wind isn't blowing and the sun isn't shining with fossil fuels like coal or natural gas.

At the Oregon plant, massive lithium batteries will store up to 120 megawatt-hours of power generated by the 300-megawatt wind farms and 50-megawatt solar farm so it can be released to the electric grid on demand. At maximum output, the facility will produce more than half of the power that was generated by Oregon's last coal plant, which was demolished earlier this month.

On-site battery storage isn't new, and interest in solar-plus-battery projects in particular has soared in the U.S. in recent years due to robust tax credits and incentives and the falling price of batteries. The Wheatridge Renewable Energy Facility in Oregon, however, is the first in the U.S. to combine integrated wind, solar and battery storage at such a large scale in one location, giving it even more flexibility to generate continuous output without relying on fossil fuels to fill in the gaps.

The project is "getting closer and closer to having something with a very stable output profile that we traditionally think of being what's capable with a fuel-based generation power plant," said Jason Burwen, vice president of energy storage at the American Clean Power Association, an advocacy group for the clean power industry.

"If the solar is chugging along and cloud cover comes over, the battery can kick in and make sure that the output is uninterrupted. As the sun goes down and the wind comes online, the battery can make sure that that's very smooth so that it doesn't, to the grid operator, look like anything unusual."

The plant located in a remote expanse three hours east of Portland is a partnership between NextEra Energy Resources and Portland General Electric, a public utility required to reduce carbon emissions by 100% by 2040 under an Oregon climate law passed last year, one of the most ambitious in the nation.

PGE's customers are also demanding green power  nearly a quarter-million customers receive only renewable energy  and the Wheatridge project is "key to that decarbonization strategy," said Kristen Sheeran, PGE's director of sustainability strategy and resource planning.

Many researchers and pilots are working on alternatives to lithium ion batteries, however, largely because their intrinsic chemistry limits them to around four hours of storage and a longer duration would be more useful.

"There is no silver bullet. There's no model or prototype that's going to meet that entire need ... but wind and solar will certainly be in the mix," said PGE's Sheeran.

"This model can become a tool for decarbonization across the West as the whole country is driving toward very ambitious climate reduction goals."

----------


## S Landreth

Watch the First-ever All-electric Passenger Plane Take Its Inaugural Flight


 
*__________*


How Diesel Giant Cummins Might Beat Tesla In The Green Engine Battle

“Today, with the techniques we have with big data and analytics, we can design efficiency into the system in a way that we couldn’t 10 or 15 years ago. We have a target to improve the efficiency of our engines by 20% or 25% by the end of the dec[at]ade,” Linebarger says. “The next step is mostly fueling; it’s not really much else to do with the engine at that point. Once you are perfectly efficient, it’s hybridization and fuel.”

Linebarger created a New Power division at Cummins in 2018 to design battery and fuel-cell power systems and hydrogen-generation technology that may supplant its diesel business by the 2030s. To shore it up, Cummins bought fuel-cell and hydrogen developer Hydrogenics, took a stake in Sion Power to develop lithium-metal batteries and started a joint venture with Chinese oil company Sinopec to produce hydrogen from renewable sources. Led by Amy Davis, New Power is initially focused on batteries and motors for light and medium trucks, and hydrogen fuel-cell systems for rail applications and stationary power generation. Long-haul hydrogen-fueled powertrains for semis are in the works but won’t likely be a core business until the late 2020s, she says.

With advances in battery packs and offerings for lighter commercial vehicles, fleet operators are “getting their head around last-mile trucks” but are concerned about replacing diesel systems in semis and heavy-duty trucks, Davis said while she and Linebarger were in Scotland for the climate-change conference in November. Cummins customers have concerns that battery-only systems—like Musk’s planned semis that go up to 500 miles—aren’t realistic. It isn’t just the size of the battery that gets in the way. It’s the paucity of charging stations.

Davis described customers asking, “What about my long haul? I couldn’t even charge three of my trucks at once, given the system that’s out there for charging. So what are we going to do?” Her answer: “The fuel-cell electric drivetrain can be quite complementary with the battery work that’s going on.”

To further bolster its clean powertrain tech, the company on February 22 unveiled a plan to buy components maker Meritor in a deal valued at $3.7 billion. “The addition of their complementary strengths will help us address one of the most critical technology challenges of our age: developing economically viable zero-carbon solutions for commercial and industrial applications,” Linebarger said of the acquisition.

Along with truck makers including Daimler, Volvo and startup Nikola, Cummins sees battery power as a viable option for heavy trucks that need only 200 miles of daily range, such as rigs hauling cargo from ports or running fixed delivery routes. For trucks needing to travel 300 miles or more between fueling, hydrogen power looks more attractive, particularly since a fuel-cell system that converts the element to electricity is lighter than a battery pack. Hydrogen’s refueling time can be comparable to that of diesel.

Cummins reported sales from the New Power of $116 million last year. That number is a fraction of total company revenue but greater than the combined sales of commercial EV makers Rivian, Arrival and Nikola, which are just starting fleet deliveries.

Matthew Elkott, who covers Cummins for Cowen & Co., says the path Linebarger has laid out—blending steady efficiency gains for conventional engines and readying next-generation technology—looks right. “We don’t know yet what’s going to be the most ubiquitous technology 10 or 20 years from now, but [Cummins is] going to help migrate a lot of those customers toward whatever the future looks like.”


____________


This 100% solar community endured Hurricane Ian with no loss of power and minimal damage

Anthony Grande moved away from Fort Myers three years ago in large part because of the hurricane risk. He has lived in southwest Florida for nearly 19 years, had experienced Hurricanes Charley in 2004 and Irma in 2017 and saw what stronger storms could do to the coast.

Grande told CNN he wanted to find a new home where developers prioritized climate resiliency in a state that is increasingly vulnerable to record-breaking storm surge, catastrophic wind and historic rainfall.

What he found was Babcock Ranch — only 12 miles northeast of Fort Myers, yet seemingly light years away.

Babcock Ranch calls itself “America’s first solar-powered town.” Its nearby solar array — made up of 700,000 individual panels — generates more electricity than the 2,000-home neighborhood uses, in a state where most electricity is generated by burning natural gas, a planet-warming fossil fuel.

The streets in this meticulously planned neighborhood were designed to flood so houses don’t. Native landscaping along roads helps control storm water. Power and internet lines are buried to avoid wind damage. This is all in addition to being built to Florida’s robust building codes.

Some residents, like Grande, installed more solar panels on their roofs and added battery systems as an extra layer of protection from power outages. Many drive electric vehicles, taking full advantage of solar energy in the Sunshine State.

So when Hurricane Ian came barreling toward southwest Florida this week, it was a true test for the community. The storm obliterated the nearby Fort Myers and Naples areas with record-breaking surge and winds over 100 mph. It knocked out power to more than 2.6 million customers in the state, including 90% of Charlotte County.

But the lights stayed on in Babcock Ranch.

“It certainly exceeded our expectations of a major hurricane,” Grande, 58, told CNN.

The storm uprooted trees and tore shingles from roofs, but other than that Grande said there is no major damage. Its residents say Babcock Ranch is proof that an eco-conscious and solar-powered town can withstand the wrath of a near-Category 5 storm.

“We have proof of the case now because [the hurricane] came right over us,” Nancy Chorpenning, a 68-year-old Babcock Ranch resident, told CNN. “We have water, electricity, internet — and we may be the only people in Southwest Florida who are that fortunate.”

_____________


EMpower energy developer secures planning permission for €60m Co Kerry wind farm

EMPower, a Dublin-based renewable energy developer, has received approval from An Bord Pleanála (ABP) to build a large wind farm in Co Kerry that will require an investment of €60m.

Last week, ABP granted EMPower approval to develop 10 of the initial 12 turbines it had planned to build, which will be capable of generating enough energy for around 30,000 homes.

Speaking with the Sunday Independent, EMPower founder Diarmuid Twomey said he was “delighted” with the result as his team had been working on this project for four years.

However, he highlighted the need for more Government action to help speed up decisions.

“This project, along with several others released by ABP this week, will allow for a robust auction process to be run in 2023 and ensures the pipeline of projects required to meet the 2030 targets is maintained,” he said.

“One point to note is that this permit was 91 weeks in the strategic infrastructure process, which clearly highlights the urgency with which our Government needs to properly resource ABP if we are to achieve the 80pc renewable energy targets.”

Shronowen will now enter the ECP grid process, with ABP sharing its decision one day before the deadline.

It will also participate in the RESS (Renewable Electricity Support Scheme) 3 auctions in the summer of 2023. Success would allow for construction to commence in the summer of 2024.

Twomey said plans for phase two of the Shronowen project had already started. It would add four extra turbines, 14 across the two phases, and bring the total investment to €81.9m.

When both phases are complete, it will be capable of providing power to around 45,000 homes.

In February 2021, the Sunday Independent reported EMPower had agreed to a 50-50 partnership with Morrison & Co, backed by several significant Australian and New Zealand pension funds, to develop wind farms in Ireland.

______________

Light shines on solar-wind-battery electricity plant

A renewable-energy plant in Oregon that combines solar power, wind power and huge batteries to store the energy generated there was commissioned last week as the first utility-scale plant of its kind in North America.

The project, which will generate enough electricity to power a small city at maximum output, addresses a key challenge facing the utility industry as the U.S. transitions away from fossil fuels and increasingly turns to solar and wind farms for power. Wind and solar are clean sources of power, but utilities have been forced to fill in gaps when the wind isn't blowing and the sun isn't shining with fossil fuels like coal or natural gas.

At the Oregon plant, enormous lithium batteries will store up to 120 megawatt-hours of power generated by the 300-megawatt wind farms and 50-megawatt solar farm so it can be released to the electric grid on demand. At maximum output, the facility will produce more than half of the power that was generated by Oregon's last coal plant, which was demolished earlier this month.

On-site battery storage isn't new, and interest in solar-plus-battery projects in particular has soared in the U.S. in recent years due to robust tax credits and incentives and the falling price of batteries. The Wheatridge Renewable Energy Facility in Lexington, Ore., however, is the first in the U.S. to combine integrated wind, solar and battery storage at such a large scale in one location, giving it even more flexibility to generate continuous output without relying on fossil fuels to fill in the gaps.

The project is "getting closer and closer to having something with a very stable output profile that we traditionally think of being what's capable with a fuel-based generation power plant," said Jason Burwen, vice president of energy storage at the American Clean Power Association, an advocacy group for the clean power industry.

"If the solar is chugging along and cloud cover comes over, the battery can kick in and make sure that the output is uninterrupted. As the sun goes down and the wind comes online, the battery can make sure that that's very smooth so that it doesn't, to the grid operator, look like anything unusual."

The plant located in a remote expanse three hours east of Portland is a partnership between NextEra Energy Resources and Portland General Electric, a public utility required to reduce carbon emissions by 100% by 2040 under an Oregon climate law passed last year, one of the most ambitious in the nation.

PGE's customers are also demanding green power -- nearly a quarter-million customers receive only renewable energy -- and the Wheatridge project is "key to that decarbonization strategy," said Kristen Sheeran, PGE's director of sustainability strategy and resource planning.

Under the partnership, PGE owns one-third of the wind output and purchases all the facility's power for its renewable energy portfolio. NextEra, which developed the site and operates it, owns two-thirds of the wind output and all of the solar output and storage.

"The mere fact that many other customers are looking at these types of facilities gives you a hint at what we think could be possible," said David Lawlor, NextEra's director of business development for the Pacific Northwest. "Definitely customers want firmer generation, starting with the battery storage in the back."

_____________

DOE takes step to advance Defense Production Act use for clean energy

The Biden administration is taking another step toward advancing the use of the Defense Production Act to bolster clean energy.

In June, President Biden authorized the Energy Department to invoke the Defense Production Act to speed up the production of solar, electric grid, heat pump and other technologies.

Now, the Energy Department is taking an initial step to set that in motion.

That step entailed releasing a formal Request for Information, asking the public how the law can best be used, according to a press release that was first shared with The Hill.

The Defense Production Act gives the president the authority to mobilize a certain industry in order to advance national security.  Under the law, the president can prioritize contracts for certain types of products and use financial incentives to expand manufacturing capacity.

“The Defense Production Act provides us with a vital tool to make targeted investments in key technology areas that are essential to ensuring power grid reliability and achieving our clean energy future,”  Energy Secretary Jennifer Granholm said in a statement.

“DOE is eager to continue hearing ideas from industry, labor, environmental, energy justice, and state, local and Tribal stakeholders about how we can best use this powerful new authority to support the clean energy workforce and technologies needed to combat climate change,” she added.

The department is specifically seeking to gather information on technology supply chain challenges and opportunities, domestic manufacturing, workforce investment and issues related to equality.

_________________

US-Pacific Partnership could be the catalyst for effective global action on climate

In the recent declaration from the U.S.-Pacific Partnership, a commitment “to tackling the climate crisis together as a priority” is the third of 11 priorities.

The declaration resolves to bolster Pacific regionalism, advance economic growth and sustainable development, maintain peace and security across the Blue Pacific Continent, prepare to respond to natural disasters and to support economic growth and sustainable development.

An announcement of more than $860 million was expected for a range of programs.

The U.S. sees this agreement as security for the Pacific in the face of growing Chinese influence but many of the small island states see it primarily as a down payment on debt, restitution for climate change caused by the world’s biggest polluters.

Recently at the UN General Assembly on Sept. 13 the President of Vanuatu became the first national leader to call for a fossil fuel non-proliferation treaty to accelerate the transition from fossil fuels. He said, “Fundamental human rights are being violated, and we are measuring climate change not in degrees of Celsius or tonnes of carbon, but in human lives.”

At their July forum, the Pacific Island leaders declared “a climate emergency that threatens the livelihoods, security and wellbeing of its people and ecosystems”, as evidenced by the “latest science and the daily lived realities in Pacific communities.” This would be their priority at the forthcoming UN climate conference COP 27 in Cairo.

Some of the world’s most vulnerable countries to climate change are asking for a “climate-related and justice-based” global tax, as a way of funding payments for loss and damage suffered by the developing world and demonstrations are occurring around Africa ahead of the meeting in Cairo seeking reparations.

Denmark and some other small developed countries have already stepped in to make donations.

Since the recent election for prime minster in Australia — dubbed the “climate election”— the country has announced an improved but modest 2030 emissions target of 43 percent but continues walking both sides of the street with fossil fuel interests, accompanied by its close ally, the United States.

For over a decade, the Pacific Island nations have requested Australia cease new gas and coal developments. This has led to frustration and difficult relationships.

The concerns of the Pacific leaders recently increased when Minister for Resources and Northern Australia Madeleine Kin announced huge offshore increases for oil and gas production and Prime Minister Albanese alluded to protecting onshore gas production from emission controls to aid its export.

The flaw common to the Australian and U.S. governments is that our effort to reduce emissions is based on transition to renewable energy driven by market mechanisms and dependent on electoral constraints. We do not have time. A recent op-ed in the Hill from University of Maine Professor Paul Andrew Mayewski and the Woodrow Wilson Center’s Anders Beal explains “The phase-out of fossil fuels is moving in the opposite direction (to what is needed) and represents an existential threat to the planet. Without greater ambition, without serious bipartisan efforts to address the most critical issue of the century, we are leaving behind an unthinkable legacy. We cannot let the planet become uninhabitable for future.” Countless anxious scientists agree.

https://thehill.com/opinion/energy-e...on-on-climate/

----------


## S Landreth

Foreigners can own 100% of renewable energy projects  DOJ

The Marcos administrations aspiration of ramping up the use of more indigenous and renewable energy (RE) in the Philippines got a big boost after the Department of Justice (DOJ) opined that investments in this sector are not subject to the Constitutions foreign ownership restriction of 40 percent of businesses.

In its Sept. 29 opinion, the DOJ explained that Section 2, Article XII of the 1987 Constitutionon the exploration, development and utilization of natural resources  only covers things that are susceptible to appropriation, thus excluding the sun, the wind, and the ocean.

It said the phrase all forces of potential energy outlined in the Constitution should be interpreted to exclude kinetic energy.

Renewable energy sources such as solar, wind, hydro and ocean or tidal energy are considered kinetic energy, or energy in motion, while potential energy refers to energy at rest.

Moreover, the intent of the constitutional foreign ownership restriction was to preserve for Filipinos limited and exhaustible resources, the DOJ added.

The compelling reason behind the constitutional foreign ownership restriction finds no application to inexhaustible renewable energy sources, it said.

Revise guidelines

However, the DOJ said the Department of Energy (DOE) must amend the implementing rules and regulations of Republic Act No. 9513, or the Renewable Energy Act of 2008, before more foreign investments in the renewable space could be entertained.

Energy Secretary Raphael Lotilla said the DOE was undertaking the necessary revisions to the guidelines of RA 9513, which puts the exploration, development, production and utilization of natural resources under the governments full control and supervision.

Based on the current rules, foreign developers may be allowed to undertake renewable energy development through a service or operating contract with the government, but their ownership stake is capped at 40 percent.

The DOJ also noted that the appropriation of waters, direct from the source, shall continue to be subject to the foreign ownership restriction in the Water Code. [However,] generation plants for the conversion of hydro to power [are] open to foreign ownership, the DOE added.

Private sector investments are central [to] achieving our renewable energy targets and vision for the Filipino people and this is a welcome development for our foreign investors to invest in renewable energy production here in our country, Lotilla said.

----------


## S Landreth

Global Electricity Mid-Year Insights 2022

Global electricity demand growth was met entirely by renewable power in the first half of 2022, halting the rise in fossil fuels.

 
Renewables met all global electricity demand growth

The world is in the middle of an energy crisis. With all the headlines, it might have been expected that coal and gas use would have increased in 2022. But that is not what happened, at least in the electricity sector. In fact, in the first half of 2022, renewables met all the growth in global electricity demand, halting the rise in fossil fuels.

Renewables met all growth in global electricity demand

Global electricity demand rose 3% in the first half of 2022 compared to the same period last year; this was in line with the historic average. Wind and solar met 77% of this demand growth, and hydro more than met the remainder. In China, the rise in wind and solar generation met 92% of its electricity demand rise; in the US it was 81%, while in India it was 23%.

Coal and gas generation remained almost unchanged

Because renewables growth met all the demand growth, fossil generation was almost unchanged. Coal declined by 1% and gas declined by 0.05%; these were offset by a slight rise in oil. Consequently, global CO2 power sector emissions were unchanged, despite the rise in electricity demand. Coal in the EU rose 15% only to cover a temporary shortfall in nuclear and hydro generation. Coal in India rose 10% because of a sharp rebound in electricity demand from the lows early last year when the Covid-19 pandemic struck hardest. These rises were offset against falls of 3% in China and 7% in the US.

Wind and solar growth delivered tangible cost and climate benefits

The growth in wind and solar in the first half of 2022 prevented a 4% increase in fossil generation. This avoided $40 billion USD in fuel costs and 230 Mt CO2 in emissions. In China, the growth in wind and solar enabled fossil fuel power to fall 3%, rather than rise by 1%. In India, it slowed down the rise in fossil fuel power from 12% to 9%. In the US, it slowed down the rise in fossil fuel power from 7% to 1%. In the EU, it prevented a major rise in fossil fuel power  without wind and solar, fossil generation would have risen by 16% instead of 6%.

__________


UN group adopts 2050 goal of net-zero emissions from planes

A United Nations organization on Friday committed to sharply cut carbon emissions from air travel by 2050 in response to growing pressure for airlines to reduce their pollution.

Several major environmental groups praised the move, saying it could encourage the production of more sustainable aviation fuel. But they cautioned that it will be difficult to push countries to follow up with policies that actually reduce emissions.

Aviation is a relatively small contributor to overall climate-changing emissions, but its share is expected to grow. More people are expected to travel on planes in the coming years, and aviation lacks cleaner alternatives such as electric power that are rapidly becoming widely available for cars and trucks.

On Friday in Montreal, representatives of nearly 200 nations in the U.N.s International Civil Aviation Organization adopted what the agency called an aspirational goal of reaching net zero emissions by 2050.

The decision capped nearly a decade of negotiations and occurred as aviation comes under more pressure to fall in line with conditions of the 2015 Paris Agreement on climate, which aims to cap the rise in global temperature. Crucially, the U.N. agency's resolution does not set targets for individual countries or airlines.

Mark Brownstein, a senior official at the Environmental Defense Fund, said the resolution raised hope that travel will be more sustainable. But the work isnt over, he said. Now is the time for countries to act by establishing policies that support achievement of a 2050 net-zero goal for aviation with measurable progress in the interim.

Dan Rutherford, who tracks the issue for the International Council on Clean Transportation, said that to hit the net-zero target, aviation emissions will need to peak and start decreasing as soon as 2025, with richer countries taking the lead.

Airlines and governments expect to greatly reduce emissions by gradually switching from kerosene-based jet fuel to fuels made from fats, grease, plants or renewables. The European Union has proposed higher taxes on fossil fuels including jet fuel. But reaching net zero could require tougher measures including limits on flights  at least until large electric- or hydrogen-powered planes are feasible decades from now.

Airlines for America said it applauded the U.N. group's resolution, which could avoid a patchwork of policies by individual countries. The industry trade group called the 2050 milestone ambitious, but said airlines are already working with the U.S. government to make 3 billion gallons of sustainable aviation fuel available by 2030.

*___________*


The Climate Economy Is About to Explode

A new report suggests that the Inflation Reduction Act could be even bigger than Congress thinks.

Late last month, analysts at the investment bank Credit Suisse published a research note about Americas new climate law that went nearly unnoticed. The Inflation Reduction Act, the bank argued, is even more important than has been recognized so far: The IRA will will have a profound effect across industries in the next decade and beyond and could ultimately shape the direction of the American economy, the bank said. The report shows how even after the bonanza of climate-bill coverage earlier this year, were still only beginning to understand how the law works and what it might mean for the economy.

The report made a few broad points in particular that are worth attending to: First, the IRA might spend twice as much as Congress thinks. Many of the IRAs most important provisions, such as its incentives for electric vehicles and zero-carbon electricity, are uncapped tax credits. That means that as long as you meet their terms, the government will award them: Theres no budget or limit written into the law that restricts how much the government can spend. The widely cited figure for how much the IRA will spend to fight climate change$374 billionis in large part determined by the Congressional Budget Offices estimate of how much those tax credits will get used.

But that estimate is wrong, the bank claims. In fact, so many people and businesses will use those tax credits that the IRAs total spending is likely to be more than $800 billion, double what the CBO projects. And because federal spending tends to catalyze private investment, that could send total climate spending across the economy to roughly $1.7 trillion over the next 10 years. Thats significantly more money flowing into green-energy industries than the CBO projected, though its unclear if that additional money will lead to more carbon reductions than earlier analyses have projected.

Second, the U.S. is poised to become the worlds leading energy provider, according to the bank. America is already the worlds largest producer of oil and natural gas. The IRA could further enhance its advantage in all forms of energy production, giving it a competitive advantage in low-cost clean electricity and hydrogen production, infrastructure, geologic storage, and human capital, the report states. By 2029, U.S. solar and wind could be the cheapest in the world at less than $5 per megawatt-hour, the bank projects; it will also become competitive in hydrogen, carbon capture and storage, and wind turbines. (The law will help Americas battery industry, but the bank doesnt see the U.S. becoming the worlds biggest battery producer, given that China already has such a dominant advantage.)

Perhaps rosiest of all was the banks view of major risks to the IRA. The bill passed with not even a single Republican vote, but the bank concludes that the GOP is relatively unlikely to repeal the law, even if they take the White House in 2024. Thats because it would hurt their own voters most: Republican-leaning states are likely to see the most investment, job, and economic benefits from the IRA, the report claims. Instead, the IRA is most likely to stumble because America still struggles with building out its energy infrastructure: The country might not be able to get government approval to permit enough power lines, green infrastructure, and carbon-injection wells for the law to matter, the bank said. This risk is all the more heightened now that Senator Joe Manchins permitting-reform billwhich, for all its flaws, would have clearly allowed for more renewable transmission constructionhas failed. Powerful business groups are also lobbying to revise the most transmission-friendly sections from that bill if Congress revisits it.

The Credit Suisse report is truly remarkable. What stuck with me most was this declaration: For big corporations, the IRA definitively changes the narrative from risk mitigation to opportunity capture. In other words, companies should no longer worry that they might be unprepared for future climate regulation, such as a carbon tax. They should be scared of missing out on the economic growth that the energy transition (and the IRA) will bring about.

If the bills passage wasnt signal enough, the report shows that climate change as a political issueand frankly environmental protection more broadlyhas arrived to a wholly new place. For decades, the countrys biggest climate advocates have tried to reduce the harm that the economy causes to the environment. Now they find themselves tasked with the biggest story in the economy itself.

Perhaps most strange, even if the United States slips into recession in the next year, the IRA will only become more important. Historically, economists and businesses have treated helping the environment as a product of prosperityif the economy is good, then companies can afford to do the right thing. But the IRAs programs and incentives will keep flowing no matter the macro environment, which makes betting on clean energy one of the most certain economic trends of the next few years. Clean energy is now the safe, smart, government-backed bet for conservative investors. Its really a shocking reversal of the past 40 years. It is such a change that it hasnt yet been metabolized by the world of people involved in the issue.

So inspired by the vigor of Credit Suisses forecast, let me venture a few predictions of my own. The number of Americans working in a climate-relevant industry is going to explode. It is going to undergo what you might call a techification. I was a nerd and a dreamer in high school in the late aughts, which meant I paid attention to the start-ups of that erasuch as Twitter, Facebook, and Flickrin their early years. I remember that fateful moment around 2010 when the valence of the industry switchedit was right around when The Social Network came outand working in tech went from being a career choice for dorky optimists to the default career track for many ambitious college students. A similar switch is coming for companies working on climate change: The opportunity will be too large, the money too persuasive, the problems too intriguing.

Finally, those of us who have long worked in climate changeand here I include myself, who started covering this topic in 2015should have some excitement and even humility about this deluge of new talent. Even setting its arduous politics aside, managing climate change is a legitimately difficult technical and cultural problemits going to require as many attentive and enthusiastic brains as possible, and the path to decarbonizing always required an infusion of new workers, investment, and good will. If you dont yet work in the industry, but have always cared about climate change as an issue, well, this is your moment to get involved. These companies are going to need engineers, yes, but also programmers, accountants, marketers, HR staff, general counselsthere is space for everyone now.

The fight against climate change is going to change more in the next four years than it has in the past 40. The great story of our lives is just beginning. Welcome aboard.


____________


US wind, solar tripled over the past decade: analysis

The United States generated three times as much renewable electricity from the sun and wind last year in comparison to 2012, a new analysis has found.

Seven states alone now produce enough electricity from these sources, as well as geothermal energy, to cover half of their consumption, according to an online energy dashboard made public on Thursday.

Just five years earlier, none of these states  South Dakota, Iowa, North Dakota, Kansas, Wyoming, Oklahoma and New Mexico  had achieved this level of renewable energy progress, the Renewables on the Rise 2022 dashboard showed.

As clean energy sources produce more and more of our power, they set the stage for other technologies  like electric cars and heat pumps powered by renewable energy  to replace dirty and outdated ones, said Johanna Neumann, a senior director at the Environment America Research and Policy Center, which released the dashboard with the Frontier Group.

With renewables on the rise, were on our way to building a cleaner, healthier future, Neumann added in her statement.

The newly released dashboard details progress over the past decade in six areas that the authors deemed essential to a clean energy transition: wind, solar, electric vehicles (EVs), charging infrastructure for EVs and battery storage.

Among the dashboards key findings was evidence that the U.S. produced enough wind energy to power 35 million typical homes in 2021  or 2.7 times as much wind energy as in 2012.

The U.S. also generated enough solar energy that year to power 15 million homes  or 15 times as much solar energy as in 2012, according to the dashboard.

As far as EVs are concerned, Americans purchased nearly 647,000 plug-in electric cars in 2021  a nearly 13-fold increase from 2012.

The number of chargers to accompany those vehicles surpassed 120,000 nationwide  a nearly 20-fold increase from 2012.

Looking into the countrys total battery storage, the dashboard found that the country now has nearly 4.7 gigawatts of storage, or 32 times as much as in 2012. This surge in capacity, the authors explained, helps support the use of more renewable energy and keep the lights on during extreme weather events.

Meanwhile, energy efficiency improvements installed in 2020 will save the country 368 terawatt-hours of power over their lifetimes  or enough to power 34 million homes each year, according to the dashboard. 

California, Texas and Florida exhibited the most growth in solar power and battery storage from 2012 to 2021, while Texas, Oklahoma and Iowa ranked highest for wind power growth, the dashboard showed.

Michigan, Illinois and Massachusetts showed the most improvement in savings from electric energy efficiency programs from 2013 to 2020, the analysis found. 

California, Florida and New York achieved the top ranks for both EV sales in 2021 and the growth of public charging ports since 2012.

When states prioritize building clean energy, their residents see lower energy bills, a more resilient electric grid, and healthier communities, which inspires neighbors  and our whole nation  to pick up the pace, Sonia Aggarwal, special assistant to the president for climate policy and innovation, said in a statement.

The reports authors credited the Biden administrations recently approved Inflation Reduction Act with the ability to turbocharge clean energys growth, in a press release accompanying the dashboard.

*___________*


West Coast leaders sign agreement to expand regional climate collaboration

The leaders of California, Oregon, Washington state and British Columbia have signed an agreement to expand the regions climate partnership  with hopes of accelerating the transition to a low-carbon economy.

We dont have all the answers. And so we seek to share best practices, we seek to compete, California Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) said at a Thursday press conference in San Francisco. 

That competition has brought us to where we are today, the governor continued. Were in the how business.

Newsom gathered with his colleagues Oregon Gov. Kate Brown (D), Washington Gov. Jay Inslee (D) and British Columbia Premier John Horgan to sign the Pacific Coast Collaborative Statement of Cooperation  an updated agreement that recommits the region to climate action.

The renewed partnership will promote investments in climate infrastructure, such as electric vehicle charging stations and a clean electric grid, according to the agreement.

Participating officials also pledged to protect their residents from climate impacts like drought and wildfire, while ensuring that all communities are included in the clean energy transition.

This is not about electric power, Newsom said. This is about economic power. This is about dominating the next big global industry.

The Pacific Coast leaders signed the agreement at the Presidio Tunnel Tops in San Francisco, where they were hosted by the citys mayor, London Breed (D).

The Tunnel Tops  a 14-acre national park built on top of a highway tunnel  are what Newsoms office described as a model for building climate resiliency in urban areas and providing equitable access to green spaces.

The Pacific Coast Collaborative Statement of Cooperation signed on Thursday builds on the ongoing work of the Pacific Coast Collaborative, a regional partnership launched in 2016.

The states of California, Oregon, Washington and British Columbia, as well as the cities of Vancouver, Seattle, Portland, San Francisco, Oakland and Los Angeles, are all members of the collaborative.

_______________


Satellite power grid would beam energy around the globe just like data

New Zealand company Emrod says it's got the technology to enable efficient wireless energy transfer from orbit. It's proposing a global wireless energy matrix, which would instantly beam renewable energy via satellite between any two points on Earth.

Emrod has just demonstrated its wireless power beaming technology to Airbus and the European Space Agency (ESA) as part of the ESA's new push toward 24-hours-a-day space-based solar power. The idea of space-based solar is not new. The problem has always been size; you'd need transmitters and receivers about 2 km (1.2 miles) in diameter to shift a couple of gigawatts of energy down to Earth from a geostationary orbit some 36,000 km (22,370 miles) away. Building an array that size on Earth would be a huge challenge. Building one in space? Yikes.

Emrod says its near-field energy beams could get the job done much more efficiently than competing technologies. But Emrod founder Greg Kushnir also thinks there's a much cheaper and easier way to satisfy European  and indeed global  renewable energy needs: by setting up a global wireless energy matrix capable of beaming power instantaneously around the planet, using lower-orbiting satellites that could be significantly smaller. Why go to all the trouble of building solar in space, when you can build it on the ground for a fraction of the price, and still send the energy where it's needed? https://newatlas.com/energy/emrod-sp...reless-energy/



 
___________


Honda to create $700M EV hub in Ohio

Honda said on Tuesday it is spending $700 million to retool three of its Ohio plants to build electric vehicles as it aims to phase out gas engines by 2040.

Batteries for the electric vehicles from Honda and its Acura division will be supplied by a joint venture with LG Energy Solutions. The automaker confirmed that the $4.4 billion battery plant will be located near Hondas operations in Fayette County, Ohio, pending regulatory approval.

The new EV hub will leverage Hondas manufacturing and purchasing network in Central Ohio, emblematic of an industrywide scramble to bring battery production onshore to control supply and access to new battery technologies.

So far, automakers and suppliers have announced more than $38 billion in investment through 2026 to boost battery production in the U.S., according to AlixPartners. That figure is likely to rise as the industry takes advantage of the $40 billion in tax credits included in the Inflation Reduction Act aimed at accelerating EV production.

Last month, Ford broke ground at its $5.6 billion BlueOval City complex in Tennessee, where it plans to begin building advanced batteries for future Ford and Lincoln EVs, including the F-150 Lightning and a second battery-electric pickup, in 2025.

Toyota plans to spend $3.8 billion to build a battery plant near Greensboro, North Carolina, for hybrid and battery-electric vehicles mid-decade. Panasonic, which supplies Tesla and other automakers, has committed to creating a $4 billion battery plant in Kansas  the states largest-ever economic development project  and is in talks for another $4 billion factory in Oklahoma.

Honda and LG Energy aim to begin construction early next year and produce the advanced lithium-ion battery cells by the end of 2025. The joint venture has committed to investing an initial $3.5 billion, with total investment projected to reach $4.4 billion.

Honda plans to ramp up production to sell millions of EVs in North America, a far cry from the 100,000 EVs and hybrids it sold in the U.S. last year, led by hybrid versions of its Accord sedan and CR-V crossover. The company, which expects to launch its first battery-electric SUV, the Prologue, in 2024, is currently co-developing models using General Motors Ultium platform but will begin producing vehicles based on its new Honda e:Architecture in 2026.

The $700 million Honda has earmarked for re-tooling its existing Ohio factory footprint will help transition its Anna Engine Plant to build battery cases, Marysville Auto Plant to assemble battery modules and East Liberty Auto Plant to make EVs.

https://techcrunch.com/2022/10/11/ho...io-investment/

___________


Toyota LandCruiser EV confirmed

Trusty 70 Series to be converted to electric power under new deal

An electric Toyota LandCruiser is on the way, but maybe not the one youre thinking of.

International sustainable energy company Vivopower has done a five-year deal with Toyota Australia to develop an all-electric version of the Toyota LandCruiser 70 Series using conversion kits from its subsidiary Tembo.

This deal has nothing to do with plans for an electrified version of the next-gen Toyota LandCruiser 300 Series, which has just broken cover with an all-new twin-turbo diesel V6 engine for Australia, but is eventually expected to become available with hybrid and full-electric powertrains  the latter likely to be a hydrogen fuel-cell electric vehicle.

A prototype battery-electric Toyota LandCruiser 70 Series has been on trial at a BHP nickel mine in Western Australia since early 2021. The converted vehicle is deployed underground and requires no diesel fuel to run.

Until now Vivopower had not been officially named as part of the project, with Toyota Australia attributing development work to its own product planning and development department in Port Melbourne.

But Vivopower has now signed a letter of intent with Toyota Australia, which it says will serve as the basis for the Master Services Agreement that will govern their co-operation.

Final terms of the MSA are under negotiation, but upon completion, it is intended that VivoPower would become Toyota Australias exclusive partner for Landcruiser 70 electrification for a period of five years, with a further two-year option (seven years in total), the Vivopower statement read.

No mention of build numbers or sales plans were outlined in the media release.

Issued overnight by a UK PR firm, the Vivopower statement appeared to take Toyota Australia somewhat by surprise, with no announcement of its own issued concurrently.

Vivopower says it has expertise in electric vehicles, solar systems, critical power supply and battery technology. It has divisions based in the USA, Europe and Australia.

It was initially founded in Australia in 2014 as a rooftop solar company but moved its headquarters to the UK in 2016 and floated on NASDAQ later the same year. It acquired Tembo e-LV and became involved in electric vehicles in October 2020.

This is not the first time Vivopower has done a deal to electrify Toyotas involved in mining duties. Only days ago it announced a deal with a Canadian industrial equipment distributor to electrify more than 1600 HiLux and LandCruiser vehicles by 2026 using Tembos e-LV conversion kit.

At this stage there's no word on whether the 70 Series EV will become available outside the mining industry.

https://www.carsales.com.au/editoria...firmed-130624/

____________


Electric Chevrolet Equinox EV revealed with $30,000 starting price

Chevrolet is putting the E in Equinox.

The first all-electric Equinox EV has been revealed a year before it goes on sale next fall.

The compact SUV is entirely different from the internal combustion engine-powered Equinox it will be sold alongside. It rides on GM's Ultium platform that will underpin all the automaker's new electric vehicles, including the Cadillac Lyriq and upcoming Chevrolet Blazer EV.

The Equinox EV will eventually be offered in an entry-level model with a starting price around $30,000 before any tax credits are factored in, which is thousands less than many of the electric vehicles currently on sale that it will compete against.

It is set to be built at GM's Ramos Aripe, Mexico, factory, which will qualify it for a $3,750 federal tax credit, at least. It could double that under the new rules set down in the Inflation Reduction Act, depending on where the materials for its battery pack end up being sourced from.

The base Equinox EV LT will come with a 210 horsepower front-wheel-drive powertrain and a range of 250 miles per charge. A version with a battery good for 300 miles of range will be optional along with a 290 horsepower all-wheel-drive model rated for 280 miles.

https://www.foxnews.com/auto/electri...ed-30000-price

----------


## S Landreth

Simon Evans - Global CO2 emissions will grow by less than 1% (300MtCO2) this year, according to new @IEA analysis

A much larger 1,000MtCO2 increase has been prevented by major growth of renewables & EVs: https://twitter.com/DrSimEvans/statu...88474318376961

 
Defying expectations, CO2 emissions from global fossil fuel combustion are set to grow in 2022 by only a fraction of last years big increase - News - IEA

____________


NASA suggests new space cooling technology could charge electric cars in 5 minutes

NASA has suggested an experimental cooling system it is funding could ultimately allow electric vehicle users to charge their cars within five minutes.

The agency said a team led by a Purdue University professor has developed the subcooled flow boiling technology for experimentation, with the hope it can control future systems temperatures in space.

A team sponsored by NASAs Biological and Physical Sciences Division is developing a new technology that will not only achieve orders-of-magnitude improvement in heat transfer to enable these systems to maintain proper temperatures in space, but will also enable significant reductions in size and weight of the hardware, NASA said in a blog post last week. 

Whats more, this same technology may make owning an electric-powered car here on Earth easier and more feasible, the post continued.

NASA indicated achieving such a feat of charging electric vehicles within five minutes would require chargers to provide current at 1,400 amperes, far higher than currently available technology.

Most chargers currently available support currents less than 150 amperes, while some of the most advanced chargers on the market deliver currents up to 520 amperes, the post noted.

But NASA said Purdue Universitys developmental cable can provide currents of up to 2,400 amperes by removing heat through the new technology, which would deliver charging at 4.6 times the rate of the fastest charger currently available.

Application of this new technology resulted in unprecedented reduction of the time required to charge a vehicle and may remove one of the key barriers to worldwide adoption of electric vehicles, NASA wrote.

President Biden has emphasized a shift to electric vehicles as a significant component of his climate initiatives, but the proposals have been met with criticism among some in the GOP, who have portrayed the plans as elitist and boons for the rich.

Questions have also been raised about whether the U.S. electrical grid could even handle a hard shift toward electric vehicles.

The Inflation Reduction Act, a party-line reconciliation package passed over the summer, includes billions in funding for electric vehicle tax credits and other financial incentives.

It also includes a $7.5 billion investment to build a network of charging stations across the U.S.

The great American road trip is going to be fully electrified, Biden said in Detroit last month. Whether youre driving coast to coast along I-10 or on I-75 here in Michigan, charging stations will be up and easy to find as gas stations are now.

_____________


Automakers Bold Plans for Electric Vehicles Spur U.S. Battery Boom

Many automakers with U.S. operations plan to significantly ramp up production of electric vehicles this decade and, in the process, commit huge capital outlays. Meeting these ambitious manufacturing goals will require batterieslots of themas an electric vehicle (EV) can use hundreds to thousands of individual lithium-ion batteries.

As a result, there is a wave of new investment in gigafactoriesenormous facilities devoted to the production of lithium-ion batteries. Planned investment exceeds $40 billion, targeting parts of the U.S. in an effort to build out a key part of the domestic supply chain for batteries and EVs.

Battery Factory Boom Rolling Out

The U.S. experienced an initial wave of investment in lithium-ion battery factories after the Great Recession, driven in part by $2.2 billion of funding allocated in the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act of 2009. The capacity of those early factories was relatively small, reflecting modest sales of electric vehicles.

U.S. capacity additions were sporadic until recently when the pace of new announcements picked up. Six new facilities, worth more than $5 billion, were announced from 2018 to 2020. Since the start of 2021, more than 15 new facilities or expansions have been disclosed in the U.S., reflecting a potential investment of at least $40 billion. Several plants have also been announced in Canada.

The production capacity of these just-announced gigafactories generally dwarfs that of the earlier facilities, which was often less than 1 GWh. All but one exceeds 10 GWh of capacity, with the largest exceeding 40 GWh.

https://www.dallasfed.org/research/e...2022/1011.aspx

______________


GM is in the energy business now

The new unit is selling stationary energy storage, solar and software to EV owners and utilities

General Motors is launching a new line of energy products to homeowners, businesses and utilities  the next step in an EV offensive designed to generate revenue beyond making and selling electric vehicles and aimed directly at Tesla.

The product line will be housed under a new business unit called GM Energy and covers the gamut of EV ownership, including stationary energy storage, solar through a partnership with SunPower and bi-directional charging technology to deliver power from the vehicle to their home or to the grid. GM Energy has also developed a cloud product that houses data and management software and helps tie all of these hardware products together and, ultimately, balance out the power grid while providing an incentive to EV owners.

The new business unit has also developed large-scale batteries for utilities as well as hydrogen fuel cells, Travis Hester, vice president of GMs EV growth operations, told TechCrunch in a recent interview.

GM Energy is divided into three sectors covering residential, commercial and charging. Each sector carries the Ultium name, the same branding that GM gave to the next-generation electric vehicle platform and batteries of its new and upcoming EVs.

The home energy system, which includes stationary storage similar to Teslas Powerwall product, will debut with the launch of the 2024 Chevrolet Silverado EV. GM did not release pricing information on its new products.

https://techcrunch.com/2022/10/11/gm...ergy-business/

_____________


Greece says its entire electrical grid ran on 100% renewables for the first time

The Greek electrical system has hit a new milestone, after running completely on "clean" renewable energy for the first time.

Renewable energy sources covered Greece's electricity demands for about five hours last Friday, the Independent Power Transmission Operator, or IPTO, said. Renewables also posted a new record that day, reaching a peak of 3,106 megawatt hours (MWh) of electricity.

The company, which owns and operates the Greek electrical transmission system connecting power plants with customers, says the achievement will open the door to making its energy mix greener in coming years.

The country's accomplishment comes after a decade in which its reliance on fossil fuels has gradually declined, at the same time as it has boosted the capacity of renewables and large hydropower plants, according to The Green Tank, a Greece-based nonprofit environmental think tank.

Greece's system isn't the only one to have hit the 100% mark with renewables: The much larger California Independent System Operator, which serves about 80% of the state, reported that it briefly achieved it in the spring.

Renewable energy has seen "an unprecedented boom" in recent years, including a 45% jump in capacity in 2020, the International Energy Agency reported. In the U.S. this year, the gains include wind power outpacing both coal and nuclear energy.

https://www.npr.org/2022/10/13/11287...lectrical-grid

______________

Small Water And Sewer Sites To Go 100 Percent Renewable

MIDCOAST Council will soon be a step closer to achieving net zero greenhouse gas emissions, after entering into a contract to power all of its small water and sewer sites with 100 percent renewable energy.

The arrangement will take effect in January 2023 and will reduce Councils CO2 emissions by 3,258 tonnes per year.

This equates to around thirteen percent of Councils Scope 2 emissions (indirect emissions generated from purchased energy such as electricity, heating and cooling).

It will also deliver an estimated annual saving of around $139,000.

https://www.newsofthearea.com.au/sma...cent-renewable

_____________

Mozambique gets AfDB support to boost renewable energy

The Board of Directors of the African Development Bank (AfDB) has approved a grant of a grant of $2.5 million to the Mozambican government to develop renewable energy resources.

The grant, from the Sustainable Energy Fund for Africa (SEFA), administered by the Bank, will be used to implement the Mozambique Renewable Energy Integration Program (MREP).

With the support of the Sustainable Energy Fund for Africa, Mozambiques capacity to integrate larger shares of variable renewables will increase its efforts to become a major regional electricity supplier, said Dr. Daniel Schroth, Director of the African Development Banks Renewable Energy and Energy Efficiency Department.

He added, Given that Mozambique is one of the most highly climate-vulnerable countries in the world, the project will help build a more sustainable and resilient power generation infrastructure.

https://cceonlinenews.com/2022/10/16...able-energy-2/

----------


## S Landreth

EPA funding project to cut methane emissions in food, brewery industries

The U.S. Environmental Protection Agency announced Tuesday it will be granting Ohio University $195,736 to help expand the use of anaerobic digestion. 

The funds will specifically go to the universitys Voinovich School of Leadership and Public Service which is working on a project to expand the use of anaerobic digestion in the food and brewery sectors. 

Anaerobic digestion can help lower the production of methane, a dangerous greenhouse gas, created at farms, landfills and from food waste. 

In 2020, methane made up 11 percent of the countrys total greenhouse gas emissions, according to EPA data. 

As food breaks down, it produces methane  a major contributor to climate change, said EPA Regional Administrator Debra Shore in a statement. Anaerobic digesters can help cut food waste, reduce methane emissions from landfills and aid in the fight against climate change.

Biogas is made up of methane and can therefore be captured and potentially used as an energy source, according to the EPA. Meanwhile, digestate can be used for animal bedding, fertilizer, or compost. 

Anaerobic digestion can help lower the production of methane, a dangerous greenhouse gas, created at farms, landfills, and from food waste, according to the EPA. 

_____________


4.7-MW solar array now completed atop Maine capped landfill

The City of South Portland, Maine, has completed a 4.7-MW solar array atop the citys capped landfill. The project should offset 63% of the citys municipal electrical load.

The three-phase project began in 2017 with a 1,016-kW array. In 2022, the expansion of Landfill East and addition of Landfill West added 474 kW and 3,251 kW to the total project. Today, these combined solar projects have the largest power potential of any solar array built on a municipal landfill in the state, according to Maine DEP.

The City of South Portland is thrilled to announce the completion of this multi-phase project, said City Manager Scott Morelli. Thanks to this extraordinary collaborative effort, solar energy now powers the vast majority of municipal operations  a win for both the environment and taxpayers.

_____________


Danish offshore wind power developers plan major capacity increase

Denmark's Orsted and Copenhagen Infrastructure Partners (CIP) have teamed up to develop 5.2 gigawatts (GW) of offshore wind in Denmark, corresponding to more than double the country's current installed capacity, the two companies said on Tuesday.

The total of four projects will be developed through the so-called open-door procedure where the developers takes initiative to build an offshore wind farm without a government tender.

"Orsted and CIP hope that the projects can be built prior to and in parallel with the projects in the government tenders," the companies said, adding that the projects might be feasible already by 2027 or 2028.

_____________


New 40-year solar farm planned for Isle of Wight farmland

A solar farm that could power 5,150 homes a year has been proposed for the outskirts of Wootton. Following consultation events earlier this year, Oxford-based Ridge Clean Energy has submitted plans to the Isle of Wight Council for the Sunny Oaks Renewable Energy Park.

The site, which would stretch behind Butterfly World, the houses on Park Road and wrap around Fattingspark Copse, could have solar panels over 27 hectares and be operational for 40 years. It is anticipated it could generate around 21,450 MWh of renewable electricity each year and be supplied to the local electricity distribution network, via the grid connection point at the nearby Wootton Common substation.

The energy park would be built on land owned by Briddlesford Lodge Farm  and used for livestock grazing between July and October  for which an annual rent would be paid. The added income, planning agents BCM say, will diversify the farms takings and ensure it has sustained revenue when economic returns for farms, in general, are poor and declining.

At the end of the operation period, the land would be restored to agricultural use. Another part of the development would see a Battery Energy Storage System built across the road, accessed from a track on Briddlesford Road.

The system would store some of the excess solar energy and release it when customers need it. Fencing, access roads, a substation building and approximately 80 CCTV cameras would be installed.

_____________


Green light for renewable energy project

A renewable energy project earmarked for a Northamptonshire village has been green lit.

Plans involve the erection of a 15-metre-high micro wind turbine on a plot of land at Oak Lodge off Northampton Road, Welford.

The scheme has been brought forward as part of a green initiative by HE Servicing Ltd.

The Britwind R9000 turbine, which has been designed for rural homes and farms, will provide up to 10,900kW of power per annum for domestic and leisure use.

Noise and ecological impact assessments were completed as part of research carried out by Hedley Planning Services to confirm the site was a suitable source for a renewable energy project.

Amelia Robson, senior planner at Hedley Planning Services, said: "We are delighted to secure planning permission for this exciting project and very much look forward to seeing the plans come to fruition.

"We are facing an unprecedented energy crisis in the UK, so harnessing the wind can be one of the most efficient ways to supply clean energy for local landowners and homeowners.

_____________


Ocean Winds receives environmental approval for BC-Wind

Ocean Winds has received a positive Environmental Decision for its BC-Wind project in the Baltic Sea.

The decision was taken by the Regional Directorate for Environmental Protection (RDOS) in Gdansk, Poland. The project, which has a capacity of 400MW, will be built about 23km north of the municipalities of Choczewo and Krokowa in the Pomeranian Voivodeship.

The approval comes after the project successfully completed the environmental impact assessment process.
Among the factors in the assessment were the occurrence of seabirds and migratory birds over the planned investment area, the activity of bats and the occurrence of marine mammals.

The BC-Wind project is on the right track to start commercial operations in 2027.

Receiving the environmental decision brings Ocean Winds significantly closer to the first Ocean Winds wind farm in the Polish Baltic Sea, said Grzegorz Gorski, COO of Ocean Winds.

https://renews.biz/81313/ocean-winds...l-for-bc-wind/

____________


China plans worlds biggest wind farm, capable of powering 13 million homes

A Chinese city has announced plans to build the worlds biggest offshore wind farm, capable of powering more than 13 million homes.

Chaozhou in Chinas Guangdong province revealed the 43.3-gigawatt (GW) project in its five-year plan, published online on Friday.

The facility will stretch more than 10km on the Taiwan Strait, where wind is reportedly strong enough to run turbines between 43-49 per cent of the time.

Estimates suggest the 43.3 GW of power generating capacity is equivalent to the entire energy demand of Norway.

Comparisons made by the US Office of Energy Efficiency and Renewable Energy suggest the Chinese wind farm would be able to power 4.3 billion LED lights. The five-year plan did not mention the cost of the project.

Renewable energy has been a key component of President Xi Jinpings mission to transition away from carbon-emitting power sources and become a renewable energy superpower.

We will work actively and prudently toward the goals of reaching peak carbon emissions and carbon neutrality, he said during his opening address to the Congress on 16 October.

https://news.yahoo.com/china-plans-w...153509125.html

____________


Solar boom in Serbia: more than 100 MW of solar power plants on roofs

The use of solar energy for the production of electricity is taking hold in Serbia. In the last few months, households and firms have installed around 360 rooftop photovoltaic power plants with a total capacity of 5.7 MW while another 100 MW is in the procedure.
Rooftop solar power plants installed by households and companies in Serbia were a rarity until a few months ago, but the adoption of an appropriate regulatory framework enabled citizens to produce green energy for self-consumption.

Natalija Luković, Assistant Minister of Mining and Energy, noted the adoption of the Law on Renewable Energy Sources, which enabled citizens and businesses to become prosumers, was initiated by her ministry.

She said the new law enables citizens and firms to participate in the energy transition. Procedures have been simplified, so it is no longer necessary to take 20 steps, but only two for consumers to sign contracts with supply company EPS Snabdevanje, Luković pointed out at a panel discussion called (Un)utilized potential of Serbia in renewable energy, organized by Beta news agency in cooperation with the European Climate Foundation.

Serbia currently has more than 370 registered prosumers with a total capacity 5.7 MW, and another 100 MW in the process of connecting to the grid, which is managed by DSO Elektrodistribucija Srbije, said Luković.

In her words, a solar boom is happening in Serbia, which is why the Ministry is preparing changes to the Decree on the Criteria, Conditions, and Method of Billing Between Prosumers and Suppliers. The intention is to further simplify all the steps for connecting to the network.

https://balkangreenenergynews.com/so...ants-on-roofs/

____________


Councils to install more than 16,500 EV charge points in the next year

UK councils are set to install more than 16,500 electric vehicle charging stations over the next 12 months, doubling the number of public chargers currently installed.

The research, conducted by British Gas under a Freedom of Information (FOI) request to more than 400 UK councils of which 195 responded to all questions asked, revealed that local authorities have installed 16,680 EV charging points to date, with a further 16,563 planned to be installed over the next 12 months.

It shows that local authority owned EV charging capacity is set to more than double in five regions and nations across the UK.

London reported the highest uplift in charger numbers (101% increase from 7,848 to 15,753) followed the East of England (131% increase from 974 to 2,254), the North-West (450% increase from 375 to 2,064), the South-West (172% increase from 533 to 1,455) and Wales (101% increase from 394 to 793).

A smaller uplift in charge point installations is expected from councils across the South-East (98% increase from 1,686 to 3,345), Yorkshire (94% increase from 478 to 931), the North-East (83% increase from 424 to 780), the Midlands (67% increase from 1,180 to 2937), and Scotland (40% increase from 2,137 to 3,039).

https://www.fleetnews.co.uk/news/lat...-the-next-year

----------


## S Landreth

NASAs New Battery Might be Key to E-Flight



 
NASA has just announced a new solid state battery that could revolutionize the way we store energy! This incredible technology could make Tesla's Powerwall look like child's play, and it's all thanks to a team of NASA scientists.

__________


"Remarkable:" Volvo to sell electric only cars in Australia by 2026

Volvo Australia has decided to fast-track its switch to electric, vowing to sell EVs only in Australia by 2026, well ahead of the car brands global commitment to do this by 2030.

The new commitment was announced on Thursday by Volvo Australia managing director Stephen Connor, shortly after the official launch in Australia of the new C40 Recharge  its first electric only SUV, adding to the XC40 that is already on the market and the EX90 that is soon to be revealed.

Connor says the decision has been taken because there is no long term future in cars with internal combustion engines. And despite Australias relatively slow take-up of EVs to date, it senses its customers are ready to make the switch.

__________

Coming soon: A $25,000 solar-powered electric SUV

After decades of attempts to power cars with energy from the sun, the solar automotive age might finally be upon us.

Why it matters: With climate change accelerating and high gas prices squeezing consumers' budgets, the notion of filling up with free, clean solar energy is certainly enticing.

The catch: The amount of solar energy that can actually be captured by solar panels on a car's roof is limited, which is why the tech has yet to take off.

What's new: Germanys Sono Motors, which went public on the Nasdaq last year, may have cracked the code with a $25,000 electric SUV called the Sion that's covered pretty much bumper to bumper in solar cells.

Instead of a solar glass roof, the Sion's 456 cells are integrated seamlessly into its plastic hood, fenders, sides, roof and rear panels.

Together, they provide enough energy to extend the car's 190-mile battery range by an average of 70 miles a week  or up to 150 miles per week in perfect conditions.

For people with short commutes in sunny locales, that could mean never plugging in again.

Driving the news: I checked out the Sion on a recent blustery, overcast day in Detroit during a stop on the car's first U.S. tour.

The conditions were a good reminder of the car's practical limitations. Sono says the sun can account for about 5,400 miles of range per year  about one-third most drivers' yearly average  but that all depends on the season, the weather and even how shady your parking spot is.

Details: From a distance, the Sion appears to have one of those trendy black matte paint jobs. Up close, however, you can see the rows of solar cells embedded in the car's body panels.

How it works: Sono spent five years trying to perfect its patented injection molding process, which integrates monocrystalline silicon cells into the Sion's scratch-resistant, dent-proof polymer panels.

Depending on the time of day and the angle of the sun, different parts of the car capture the sun's energy and feed it to the Sion's 54-kWh lithium-ion phosphate battery.

Solar aside, the Sion's battery can charge in about 30 minutes when plugged into a DC fast charger, or in a few hours at an ordinary Level 2 charger.

Even without solar power, the $25,000 Sion is an affordable EV (although it won't qualify for U.S. tax incentives because it's built in Europe).

Sono kept costs low by outsourcing production to Valmet Automotive, a well-known Finnish contract manufacturer  and it only comes in one style, with no optional features.

"You can have any color you want, as long as it's black," quipped chief operating officer Thomas Hausch, paraphrasing Henry Ford's famous comment about the Model T.

And the company will sell its cars directly to consumers instead of through dealerships.

What they're saying: "They've found, in between the cracks, an opportunity that other automakers were not going after," said Wedbush Securities analyst Daniel Ives.

Be smart: A small handful of other companies, including the California-based Aptera and Dutch startup Lightyear, are also trying to crack the solar-powered EV nut.

What to watch: More than 20,000 Europeans have put down a $2,000 refundable deposit, Sono says, and it has another 22,000 orders from fleet customers, including a subscription car service called FINN.

The company says it is "actively evaluating American partnership opportunities" to bring the car stateside.

Meanwhile, it's already generating revenue from selling solar retrofit kits for heavy trucks and buses.

__________

US Energy Department Seeks Input on $1B Rural Energy Program

The Department of Energy is seeking public input on a new $1 billion program that stands to benefit energy generation in areas with 10,000 or fewer inhabitants.

Passed by Congress last year, the Infrastructure Investment and Jobs Act appropriated $1 billion to the department through fiscal year 2026 to improve the reliability and availability of energy and environmental protection from adverse impacts of energy generation.

The department officials have said the Energy Improvement in Rural or Remote Areas program would support siting or upgrading transmission and distribution lines, slashing greenhouse gas emissions from rural energy generation, increasing energy efficiency and developing microgrids  localized grids that can operate autonomously.

___________


Panasonic introduces solution for renewable energy

Panasonic introduces H2 KIBOU FIELD, a demonstrative experiment at its Kusatsu factory in Shiga Prefecture.

3-storage batteries, pure hydrogen fuel cell generators, and photovoltaic generators together can provide appropriate control and a stable supply of electricity.

Panasonic says that it is the worlds first demonstration to prove that 100 per cent of the electricity consumed by a factory can be powered entirely by hydrogen from renewable sources.

It also declared Green Impact to contribute to decreasing carbon dioxide emissions. By 2030, the carbon dioxide emissions of Panasonic business companies will be zero and by 2050, it will decrease by 1 percent of the worlds CO2 emissions.

When companies tried to achieve RE100, they were worried that photovoltaic generators and storage batteries would not be enough to achieve it. Therefore, we would like to make a proposal with the aim that RE100 can be achieved by linking three batteries using the technology of the fuel cell, said Norihiko Kawamura, Panasonic.

Panasonic is developing home appliances with the latest technology. In addition, it has been conducting research and development of home fuel cell Ene-Farm and hydrogen technology.

The home fuel cell Ene-Farm, which is based on this solution, was experimented with in the late 1990s. We have a track record of producing the first unit in the world in 2009. We have a research achievement in fuel cells for more than 20 years, said Norihiko Kawamura, Panasonic.

__________


Kenya eyes renewable energy milestone with blueprint

Stakeholders in the countrys electricity sector have unveiled a new blueprint to enable Kenya to achieve 100 per cent renewable energy by 2030.

The announcement comes ahead of the 27th session of the Conference of the Parties (COP 27) to the United Nations Framework Convention on Climate Change set to take place in Sharm El-Sheikh, Egypt between November 6 and 18.

Under the aegis of the Electricity Sector Association of Kenya (Esak), they said the move is in line with the global climate agenda of preserving the environment.

In line with the current administrations agenda on introducing reliability and affordability of power, we commit to encouraging the sustainable development of the Kenyan electricity sector through collaboration, advocacy and data-driven solutions, as a result maintaining investor confidence through a predictable and stable business environment, said Esak Chairperson George Aluru.

This is even as we build the value chain and grow demand by attracting global industrial investors looking to accelerate their sustainability agenda by leveraging Kenyas existing 90 per cent renewable electricity grid. This will position Kenya as a leader in the green industrial revolution. 

Besides building a value chain for renewable energy and maintaining investor confidence, the lobby has also announced enabling policies and regulations in enabling the blueprint towards achieving 100 per cent renewable energy in the country.

https://africainnews.com/kenya-eyes-...ith-blueprint/

----------


## S Landreth

How Latin America is Leading in the Renewable Energy Space

There’s this saying that people tend to overrate the way the world changes every year and underrate the profound ways in which it may change over a decade.

That probably explains why Latin America and the Caribbean’s renewable energy drive isn’t better known globally. Let’s look at the data.

More than a quarter of primary energy in the region currently comes from renewables, twice the global average. From Costa Rica, where renewable energy sources account for 99% of its electricity matrix, to Brazil at 83%, countries small and large are increasingly powered by clean energy.

Just over the last decade, areas that were outside of the renewable energy revolution have embraced it completely: think of my native Argentina, where renewable energy covered less than 2% of total energy demand in 2012 as now accounts for well over 12% and rising; Guatemala has gone from 50% to 71%.

 
This is really impressive, but many countries in the region still depend on non-renewable energy. Bold and immediate action is needed for businesses and economies to leverage the transformative power of the private sector as we strive to meet our net-zero commitments under the Paris Agreement.

Our region has the potential to do much more. Taking advantage of natural resources such as ample sunlight and available land LAC can become the world’s leading renewable energy hub, as long as greater access to much-needed global capital and best practices is ensured.

That’s the rationale behind two of our most recent deals, announced over the last couple of weeks. We’re here to help launch worthwhile projects where you have the land, the right conditions, the passion and the ideas but you don’t always have the funds or the right expertise. These projects meet such criteria.

With the help of a loan of up to $300 million, ENGIE Energía Peru will build the 296.4MW Punta Lomitas greenfield wind farm south of Lima – the largest non-conventional renewable energy project in the country to date.

In Barbados, meanwhile, we are providing advisory services to ensure the Environmental and Social Impact Assessment for the development of Renewstable Barbados, a 50 MW solar generation facility with green hydrogen and lithium-ion battery storage. The new facility will provide stable and clean electricity supply for the Barbadian grid, also with the help of IFC and Hydrogène de France (HDF).

____________

10 Gigawatts: Amazon Hits Milestone in Renewable Energy Purchasing


Amazon has announced 14 new renewable energy projects in the U.S., Canada, Finland, and Spain, bringing Amazon’s total renewable energy investments to date to 10 gigawatts (GW) of electricity production capacity. Amazon says it has now surpassed Google as the world’s largest corporate buyer of renewable energy.

The new purchases advance Amazon’s goal to power 100% of company activities with renewable energy by 2025. It also provides a fresh reminder of the huge role of cloud computing platforms in leading a society-wide transition to renewable energy.

The latest solar and wind projects will supply renewable energy for Amazon Web Services (AWS) data centers that support millions of customers globally, as well as Amazon’s corporate offices, and fulfillment centers. These projects will also help Amazon meet its commitment to produce enough renewable energy to cover the electricity used by all Echo (Alexa) devices in use.

“Our investments in wind and solar energy in the U.S. and around the world send a signal that investing in green technologies is the right thing to do for the planet and citizens—as well as for the long-term success of businesses of all sizes across all industries everywhere,” said Jeff Bezos, Amazon founder and CEO.

Amazon will now have a total of 232 renewable energy projects globally, including 85 utility-scale wind and solar projects and 147 solar rooftops on facilities and stores worldwide. The 14 new wind and solar projects include:


11 U.S.-based projects, including Amazon’s first solar projects in Arkansas, Mississippi, and Pennsylvania, and additional projects in Illinois, Kentucky, Indiana, and Ohio. In total, Amazon has enabled more than 6 GW of renewable energy in the U.S. through 54 projects.Amazon’s second renewable energy project in Alberta is a 375-megawatt (MW) solar farm—which is also the largest in the country. When it comes online in 2022, the solar farm will bring Amazon’s capacity in Canada to more than 1 million megawatt hours (MWh).Amazon’s first project in Finland is a 52-MW wind farm located near the country’s west coast. The project is expected to begin producing energy in 2022.Amazon’s fifth solar project in Spain will generate 152 MW when it begins contributing power to the grid in 2023, bringing total capacity in the country to more than 520 MW.

____________

Crowley, Humboldt Bay to Develop and Operate California Wind Terminal

Crowley signed an agreement with the Port of Humboldt Bay to exclusively negotiate to be the developer and operator of a terminal to serve as California’s first hub to serve offshore wind energy installations.

This public-private partnership will support both federal and state government goals to develop more American offshore wind power and reduce greenhouse gas emissions. The U.S. Department of Interior announced on Oct. 18 that waters off the coast of Humboldt Bay areas will be part of the first-ever offshore wind lease sale on the U.S. West Coast on Dec. 6.

The State of California has set a goal to create at least 5 GW of offshore wind energy by 2030. The Humboldt offshore wind areas alone are projected to provide 1.6 GW of energy, capable of supplying power to up 1.6 million homes. The federal lease auction also will include the Morro Bay area, which offers 3 GW of projected energy.

Utilizing a grant from the Humboldt County Headwaters Fund in 2021, the Port of Humboldt Bay developed a conceptual master plan for the site. That led to a $10.45 million grant from the California Energy Commission, to conduct of technical studies, preliminary design and pre-permitting activities. The Port anticipates completing permitting and design in mid-2024. The new agreement with Crowley focuses on a 98-acre Phase I, with options to expand on adjoining land in additional phases.

 “This is a historic and transformational moment in the history of Humboldt County and the State of California,” said President Greg Dale of the Board of the Port of Humboldt Bay. “Guided by the support and expertise of Crowley, the Port of Humboldt Bay now stands to be an international leader in the transition to renewable energy. The Port will play a critical role not only in the Humboldt and Morro Bay Call Areas, but in all future offshore wind areas of the U.S. West Coast.

“Within the next few years, this project will generate high-skill manufacturing and technical jobs, investments, and clean energy that will extend for generations into the future. And this project is just the beginning for Humboldt Bay, with the potential for additional complementary projects on other underutilized sites throughout the Bay.”

_____________

Italian EV startup takes on US, Chinese rivals with design

Elon Musk's Tesla paved the way nearly two decades ago. Now, the global transition to fully electric vehicles is littered with startups, inspired by a new era in mobility and drawn by the lower cost of building EVs compared with their fossil-fuel-guzzling forbears.

Gone are the billion-dollar investments that have made legacy auto-making into such a cash cow. Suppliers offer ready-made generic electric platforms and manufacturers can take on contracts for assembly — approaches that translate into savings on jobs and infrastructure.

What has been missing in the new EV formula, according to a Milan-based startup, AEHRA, is a fresh design concept.

“Electric vehicles are looked at as being boring by the general public,” AEHRA CEO Hazim Nada said. "It is very easy to build an extremely powerful electric vehicle. It is not so easy to build an electric vehicle that has character. And I think that’s one of the elements that Italian-ness has to express.”

Nada has hired a former Lamborghini designer to help infuse his vehicles with Italian emotion and is emphasizing aerodynamics over performance.

But the company wants to enter an increasingly crowded market of EV startups and traditional carmakers that are being pushed to tackle car emissions that contribute to climate change. Some startups have had little success.

AEHRA doesn't plan to launch its first vehicles — an SUV and a sedan — until mid-2025, with annual production starting at 20,000 to 25,000 vehicles. The ultra-premium cars also plan to come with a price tag to match — $160,000 to $180,000.

 
They are expected to roll out first in the United States and key European markets before expanding to China. That would follow an initial production investment of 700 million euros (dollars).

_______________

Here's Your First Look at the All-Electric Porsche 718 Boxster

The next generation of Porsche's mid-engine 718 sports cars is going electric. The German sports carmaker has been coy on details since confirming the news in March, but thanks to spy shots out of Germany, we can finally get our eyes on a prototype for the first time.

 
Spy photographers managed to catch this black-painted, camouflaged-clad prototype of the all-electric 718 Boxster driving on the road, giving us our best look yet at what the production version may look like. Despite dropping the internal combustion engine altogether, the car still maintains a mid-engine silhouette, with a two-seat forward cabin.

https://hips.hearstapps.com/hmg-prod...0&resize=980:*

https://www.roadandtrack.com/news/a4...er-spy-photos/

___________

*Just for fun*

Demystifying electric car charging

Drivers typically know whether their car takes "regular" or "premium" gasoline. But when their fuel is electricity, filling up can be downright confounding.

*Driving the news:* A new startup aims to fix that via a color- and number-coded system that helps electric vehicle (EV) drivers find the best chargers and plugs for their particular car.

*Why it matters:* Helping car buyers understand how charging works — and managing their expectations — is one of the biggest hurdles facing the EV movement.


EV consumer anxiety isn't just about finding chargers. They also need to know which chargers work with their vehicle, how long it will take to "fill up" and how to pay.One problem: different cars require different connectors. A Nissan Leaf or Mitsubishi Outlander can use one type of plug, while most other EVs use a different connector — except for Teslas, which use a third, proprietary connector.

*Also important to know:* Home chargers and many of those often found at parking garages, grocery stores, malls and hotels are much slower than "DC fast chargers."


Yet some fast chargers are quicker than others, with outputs ranging from 24 kW to 350 kW.It might seem intuitive to seek chargers with the highest output, but many cars are limited in how much power they can accept.

*For example:* Ford's F-150 Lightning and Hyundai's Ioniq 5 can both be plugged into a 350 kW DC fast charger. But the Ford only accepts up to 120 kW or 155 kW, depending on the truck's battery size.


In the nebulous world of EV charging etiquette, that pickup driver would be seen as a "charger hog" if they plugged into a 350 kW charger (because they would fill up just as quickly at a less powerful charger).

*One more thing:* Just as a gas pump slows to a trickle when the tank is almost full to avoid overflowing, EV chargers slow dramatically when the battery reaches 80% capacity.


You can still top off your battery, but that could add 30 minutes or so to your "fast" charging session — a surprise to many first-timers.

*What's needed:* A massive education effort.


"It's a big shift," acknowledges Jonathan Levy, chief commercial officer at charging provider EVgo. "Americans don't speak kilowatts or kilowatt-hours in their home, even though their monthly electricity bill says, 'here is how many kilowatt-hours you consumed.'""And it's partially our responsibility as an industry to teach the units."

*Yes, but:* The average driver doesn't want to learn a new language just to refuel their car, says Matt Teske, founder and CEO of Chargeway, a startup aiming to dramatically simplify EV charging.

*How it works:* Chargeway's app uses colors to show your car's plug type and numbers to show the maximum power level it can accept:



Chargeway aims to create a universal language to understand EV charging options. Image courtesy of Chargeway 
*Chargeway's app also includes* a map showing the types of plugs and power levels offered at each charging site.


A timer feature helps users estimate how long they'll need to recharge.And if you plan a road trip, Chargeway will calculate where you should charge, based in part on factors like the weather and your typical driving habits.

*What to watch:* Teske hopes to create a universal language for charging and reports positive responses so far from government officials, carmakers and industry groups.

https://www.axios.com/2022/11/07/ele...ar-ev-charging

----------


## Takeovers

So far electric cars are upmarket, quite expensive. Or they are kind of upgraded golf carts. We certainly need cars that fit the lower price range, if they are to become main stream. I presently own a KIA and have talked with one of their non sales people. We can expect a moderately priced KIA in 2-3 years. Tesla is getting closer to promise something similar, a $25,000 car in the same time frame. My present car is aging and I hope/think it can last that long.

Of course, as long as car companies can sell all cars they can produce for much higher prices, they are not likely to offer lower priced cars. But that is going to change with higher production rates. I am in the lucky situation to have my own garage with electric power, so I can recharge over night at very low cost.

----------


## S Landreth

France to require all large parking lots to be covered by solar panels

In France, solar just got a huge boost from new legislation approved through the Senate this week that will require all parking lots with spaces for at least 80 vehicles  both existing and new  to be covered by solar panels.

The new provisions are part of French president Emmanuel Macrons large-scale plan to heavily invest in renewables, which aims to multiply by 10 the amount of solar energy produced in the country, and to double the power from land-based wind farms.

Starting July 1, 2023, smaller carparks that have between 80 and 400 spaces will have five years to be in compliance with the new measures. Carparks with more than 400 spaces have a shorter timeline: They will need to comply with the new measures within three years of this date, and at least half of the surface area of the parking lot will need to be covered in solar panels.

According to the government, this plan, which particularly targets large parking areas around commercial centers and train stations, could generate up to 11 gigawatts, which is the equivalent of 10 nuclear reactors, powering millions of homes. Public Sénat writes that stipulations were put into place excluding parking lots for trucks carrying heavy goods or parking areas in historic or protected areas, to avoid distorting them, according to an amendment to the bill. While its unclear, future iterations of the bill will likely detail parking lots that would be excluded, in addition to how this plan will be funded and what the penalties would be for lack of compliance.

Other measures on the table include building large solar farms on vacant land found alongside highways and railways, as well as on agricultural lands where feasible. Macron has said that any bill passed would need to guarantee money that ensures local communities directly benefit from the energy shift.

Frances national rail service SNCF also plans to install some 190,000 square meters of solar panels in 156 stations throughout the country by 2025 and 1.1 million square meters by 2030, all with the aim to reduce energy consumption by 25%.

The government also plans to build around 50 additional wind farms likes the one offshore Saint-Nazaire by 2050 in France. Measures are in place to reduce delays in building offshore wind farms from 10-12 years down to six years, and large solar farms from six years to three years.

This summer, the French government solidified two zones for offshore wind farms off the coast of the Atlantic following a massive public debate involving 15,000 participants, with environmental protection being the biggest concern.

The first wind farm is planned to be sited off the island of Oléron, more than 35 km off the coast of La Rochelle, with a capacity of around 1,000 MW. The second wind farm will likely be located farther out at sea, with both wind farms together producing enough electricity for 1.6 million people.

____________


Decarbonization of US aviation sector within reach: study 

Planting grass on unused agricultural lands could provide the U.S. with enough biomass feedstock to meet the liquid fuel demands of the countrys aviation sector, a new study has found.

Such a strategy could pave the way toward the full decarbonization of U.S. aviation fuel by swapping conventional jet fuel with sustainably generated biofuels, according to the study, published on Monday in Nature Sustainability. 

Researchers explained that feedstock for these biofuels would be produced by planting a type of grass called miscanthus across 23.2 million hectares, or 57.3 million acres  roughly the size of Wyoming.

The grass would grow on what the authors described as existing marginal agricultural lands  or land that is poor in soil quality or often lays fallow.

Cultivating miscanthus in such spaces could provide enough biomass to meet the U.S. aviation sectors liquid fuel needs, which are expected to reach 30 billion gallons per year by 2040, according to the study.

It is within reach for the United States to decarbonize the fuel used by commercial aviation, without having to wait for electrification of aircraft propulsion, co-author Nazli Uludere Aragon, a recent PhD recipient from Arizona State Universitys geography program, said in a statement.

If we are serious about getting to net zero greenhouse gas emissions, we need to deal with emissions from air travel, added Uludere Aragon, who is now a postdoctoral fellow at the Environmental Defense Fund.

Finding alternative, more sustainable liquid fuel sources for aviation is key to this, she said.

____________



 

Hornsea 2, the worlds largest windfarm, enters full operation

Ørsted is proud to announce that the worlds largest installed windfarm, Hornsea 2, is now fully operational. The 1.3GW offshore wind farm comprises 165 wind turbines, located 89km off the Yorkshire Coast, which will help power over 1.4 million UK homes with low-cost, clean and secure renewable energy.

The wind farm is situated alongside its sibling Hornsea 1, which together can power 2.5 million homes and make a significant contribution to the UK Governments ambition of having 50 GW offshore wind in operation by 2030.

_____________


The partnership announced the development of a $3 billion, 3GW renewable energy portfolio

OYA Renewable and Oil Well Shares announced a new joint venture to build solar, wind and storage facilities on private land in Pennsylvania, Ohio and West Virginia.

Significant new renewable energy capacity will be added to the PJM Interconnection region over the next seven years as a new joint venture has been formed to launch a $3 billion development platform.

OYA Renewables announced that it has formed a joint venture platform with Oil Well Shares (OWS), an Appalachian oil and gas exploration company. The JV platform, named Chrysalis Energy, will design and build 3GW of utility-scale solar, wind and energy storage facilities across the PJM region. The systems will be installed on 1.5 million acres (1.5 million acres) of primarily contiguous title-owned land in Pennsylvania, Ohio and West Virginia.

The first phase of development is expected to be completed by 2030, and Chrysalis will follow suit as the energy transition infrastructure continues to develop, the company said.

The sheer size of the land holding is remarkable, probably the largest private land holding in PJM and comprising 1/1000th of the total continental US acreage, said Manish Nayar, Founder and CEO of OYA Renewables. Proximity to the Great Lakes is also important, allowing us to explore green hydrogen opportunities alongside solar, storage and wind. We are very proud to work with an energy innovator like OWS. His local on-the-ground presence will be invaluable as we seek to evaluate and develop renewable energy at scale.

https://localtoday.news/pa/the-partn...io-100977.html

__________________


Labour vows to lift ban on onshore wind

A Labour government would lift a planning ban on new onshore wind farms, Sir Keir Starmer has vowed.

Prime Minister Rishi Sunak's refusal to back onshore wind "is about putting his party first, and the country second", the Labour leader said.

Mr Sunak scrapped a move by predecessor Liz Truss to relax planning rules to allow more onshore wind turbines.

But Sir Keir said not backing onshore wind was a "national act of self-harm, choking off our economic potential".

Onshore wind is one of the cheapest forms of new power in the UK, and Sir Kier said that removing planning barriers would "slash energy bills".

Labour has already pledged to double onshore wind and quadruple offshore wind in its plan for clean power by 2030.

During a visit to a wind farm in Grimsby, North Lincolnshire, on Thursday, Sir Keir said the plan would involve "persuading some communities to get on board".

He said he would not hesitate to ditch the planning ban on onshore wind so that "we can create tens of thousands of good quality skilled jobs", even if it "means some communities adapting to a new landscape".

https://www.bbc.com/news/business-63579588

_____________


Biden says U.S. "on track" to meet Paris commitment

President Biden told a critical UN climate summit Friday that the U.S. is "on track" to meet its 2030 emissions-cutting pledge under the Paris Agreement while also touting efforts to help vulnerable nations harmed by global warming.

*Driving the news:* "Thanks to the actions we've taken, I can stand here as president of the United States of America and say with confidence, the United States of America will meet our emissions targets by 2030," Biden told the COP27 climate summit in Sharm el-Sheikh, Egypt.


The U.S. has pledged to cut emissions by 50% below 2005 levels by 2030.Biden cited the new climate law, energy and climate provisions in the 2021 bipartisan infrastructure law, and executive policies like stronger draft rules unveiled this morning to cut emissions of methane from the oil-and-gas sector.

*Why it matters:* The U.S. is the world's largest historical carbon emitter and is currently second behind China.

In addition, emissions-cutting pledges under the Paris Agreement are nonbinding, so showing the U.S. pledge is backed up by tangible domestic policies could help prod other nations to do more.

*The big picture:* A dominant theme at this year's summit is calls for rich industrial polluters to boost aid to help developing nations cut emissions, adapt to climate change, and compensate them for unavoidable climate harms.

Biden's speech touted various new financial assistance efforts, such as an additional $150 million for Africa under the Presidents Emergency Plan for Adaptation and Resilience, or PREPARE.

However, the strong chances that Republicans will control at least one chamber of Congress create new barriers to meeting the White House's 2021 pledge to quadruple U.S. foreign climate aid to $11 billion annually by 2024.

*The intrigue:* Biden repeatedly cited vulnerable nations' jeopardy, such as drought-fueled hunger in Africa.

"The climate crisis is about human security, economic security, environmental security, national security, and the very life of the planet," he said.

However, he did not spell out a specific U.S. commitment or posture on compensation known as "loss and damage."

*What they're saying:* "Developing country negotiators are...eager to get more reassurance that the United States will throw its weight behind creating a collective funding stream to help them recover from devastating losses from climate disasters," Ani Dasgupta, president of the World Resources Institute, said in a statement.

"If the United States continues to resist real progress on financing for loss and damage it could put the entire proceedings of this climate summit in jeopardy," Dasgupta said.

*Quick take:* The White House entered this year's summit in a stronger position than last year, thanks to the big new climate law passed over the summer.

https://www.axios.com/2022/11/11/bid...is-commitments

_______________


Affordable EVs: 7 Electric Cars You Can Get for Under $40,000

2023 Chevrolet Bolt EV - Starts at $25,600

2023 Chevrolet Bolt EUV - Starts at $27,200

2023 Nissan Leaf EV - Starts at $28,040

2024 Chevrolet Equinox EV - Starts at $30,000

2023 Hyundai Kona Electric - Starts at $21,990

2023 Mini Cooper SE - Starts at $34,225

2023 Volkswagen ID.4 - Starts at $37,495

Like most emerging technologies, electric vehicles hit the market with high price tags, and were initially viewed as playthings for those who had $100,000+ to throw around on a car. But that's no longer the case, as drivers look to save on gas and take steps to address the climate crisis. Several EVs in the $30,000 to $40,000 range are already out there now, and more are coming in 2023.

There are also state tax credit options available, plus the new federal $7,500 EV tax credit. State credit information should already be finalized, and we'll know more about which cars apply to the 2023 federal credit by year's end.

https://www.pcmag.com/picks/affordab...-40000-dollars

----------


## S Landreth

Lab-grown meat gets first FDA sign-off

Lab-grown poultry from a California startup is safe for human consumption, the Food and Drug Administration said.

*Why it matters:* It's a major milestone for cell-cultivated meats and could be a sign that these foods will be available in U.S. stores and restaurants.

*Driving the news:* The FDA said Wednesday it completed its first pre-market consultation of human food developed from cultured animal cells and "has no further questions at this time" about the food's safety.


The startup UPSIDE Foods, which develops cell-grown chicken, provided information to the FDA based on food made from cultured chicken cells.These foods could become more commonplace in the U.S. market "in the near future," the FDA said.Before the food can enter the market, the facility where its made needs to meet U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) and FDA standards, the FDA said. The food itself will also need a full USDA inspection.

*What is lab-grown meat?*

*Recent advancements* in cell culture technology have helped food developers use animal cells to produce food. Within the last three years, the FDA and the USDA agreed to regulate these cell-cultured meats.


"The FDA is ready to work with additional firms developing cultured animal cell food and production processes to ensure their products are safe and lawful," said FDA commissioner Robert Califf and Susan Mayne, director of the FDAs Center for Food Safety and Applied Nutrition, in a statement.

*The big picture:* Multiple startups are now working to produce animal protein by growing animal cells. But this type of food is still experiencing growing pains. For example, officials are unsure what to call it.


The increase in production comes amid a fake-meat boom, which could grow by 10x by 2029, Barclays analysts estimated in 2019.

______________

These Floaters Turns Ocean Waves Into Renewable Energy

On the coastline of Gibraltar, blue metal floaters attached to a former World War II ammunition jetty bob up and down, turning the gentle rise and fall of waves into renewable energy. The floaters were invented by Eco Wave Power, a company that seeks to transform human-made structures like piers and breakwaters into sources of clean energy.


 

Each batch of these floaters, per the development team, is carefully designed to suit the specific wave conditions where they're installed. For instance, smaller waves call for a larger number of small floaters, so they're easier to move up and down, but larger waves can handle larger floaters  thus, less of them are necessary.

Eco Wave Power claims its entire system, from floater to grid, is about 50% efficient, meaning about 50 percent of the incoming wave energy is successfully converted to electricity. For context, that figure is greater than the 15% to 20% efficiency of most solar panels, the 20% to 40% efficiency of most wind turbines and the 33% efficiency of the average coal power plant.

https://www.cnet.com/science/climate...ewable-energy/



 
______________

Dominos Pizza Invests in Electric-Vehicle Fleet to Help Stores Recruit Drivers

 

Dominos Pizza Inc is investing in electric vehicles for some of its U.S. outlets to help attract drivers and overcome a worker shortage that has hobbled pie deliveries industrywide this year.

The worlds largest pizza chain by stores and sales said it would procure 800 Dominos-branded Chevrolet Bolts for 37 of its own stores and hundreds of others run by its U.S. franchisees.

Dominos said it would begin deploying the branded vehicles this month, and that the company expects to order more from the General Motors Co. division after the initial round.

Weve got a long way to go, but we will have the biggest fleet of electric vehicles in the pizza industry, period, Dominos Chief Executive Russell Weiner said in an interview.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/dominos...rs-11668990159

___________

Biden administration approves $550M for community-based clean energy

The Biden administration announced on Tuesday that it will be allocating $550 million to support the deployment of community-based clean energy initiatives.

Through the Energy Efficiency and Conservation Block (EECBG) Program, the funds will help state, local and tribal governments implement plans aimed at reducing fossil fuel emissions and overall energy use, according to a notice of intent first shared with The Hill.

The total sum, made available through the recent bipartisan infrastructure law, is expected to serve more than 250 million Americans while helping achieve a net-zero economy by 2050, the Department of Energy stated.

Applications to the EECBG Program will be available to all 50 states, five U.S. territories, the District of Columbia, 774 tribes and 1,878 local governments, per the notice of intent.

This direct injection of DOE funds is essential for communities working to deliver an equitable, resilient, and clean energy future, Secretary of Energy Jennifer Granholm said in a statement.

Of the total $550 million  authorized by Congress to be available until expended  the Energy Department said it intends to distribute $440 million in formula funding and competitive grants to the eligible parties.

The remaining $110 million will go toward making the EECBG Program effective and efficient and to provide technical assistance to eligible entities.

Among the eligible uses of the funds are a variety of capacity-building, planning and infrastructure projects aimed at cutting carbon emissions and energy use and improving energy efficiency, according to the Energy Department.

For example, communities could harness the funding to build out electric vehicle infrastructure or deploy community solar projects to serve areas that otherwise do not have access to clean energy, the agency explained.

Some other possibilities include the implementation of building energy audits and the development of conservation programs used in transportation, such as traffic light synchronization, bike lane construction or the opening of satellite work centers, per the notice of intent.

The Energy Department will be allocating the funding as prescribed by the 2007 Energy Independence and Security Act, with 28 percent going to states, 2 percent to tribes and 34 percent to each of two local government tiers.

This means that $299.2 million in formula funding will be going to local governments, $123.2 million to states and $8.8 million to eligible tribes, according to the notice of intent.

The Energy Department is allocating another $8.8 million for competitive grants to local governments  including tribes  that are not eligible to receive direct formula grants.

This is the second time that EECBG received funding, with the program first receiving $3.2 billion in appropriations through the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act of 2009.

Applications for the EECBG Program will open in January. The program complies with President Bidens Justice40 initiative  which directs 40 percent of the overall benefits of clean energy investments to underserved populations, according to the Energy Department.

State, local, and Tribal communities nationwide will be able to leverage this funding to drive greater energy efficiency and conservation practices, Granholm said.

Such improvements, she added, will help lower utility bills and create healthier environments for American families.

----------


## S Landreth

Rolls-Royce and easyJet complete world’s first test of hydrogen-powered jet engine

Rolls-Royce and easyJet have completed the world’s first successful trial of a jet engine powered by hydrogen fuel.

The ground test was conducted on the engine using green hydrogen produced by wind and tidal power generated in the Orkney Islands in Scotland.

It took place at Ministry of Defence site Boscombe Down in Wiltshire, south-west England, using a converted Rolls-Royce AE 2100-A aircraft engine, which is widely used by planes around the world.

The companies, which are aiming to prove hydrogen can safely and efficiently power civil plane engines, are planning to conduct a second set of trials.

Flight tests remain a longer-term ambition.

Grazia Vittadini, chief technology officer for Rolls-Royce, said: “We only announced our partnership with easyJet in July and we are already off to an incredible start with this landmark achievement. We are pushing the boundaries to discover the zero-carbon possibilities of hydrogen, which could help reshape the future of flight.”

Johan Lundgren, chief executive of easyJet, said the test represented a “huge step forward” in reaching the companies' shared goal of attaining net zero by 2050.

“This is a real success for our partnership team," he added.

“We are committed to continuing to support this ground-breaking research because hydrogen offers great possibilities for a range of aircraft, including easyJet-sized aircraft.”

After analysis of the early concept ground test, the partnership plans a series of rig tests, leading up to a full-scale ground test of a Rolls-Royce Pearl 15 jet engine.

Secretary of State for Business, Energy and Industrial Strategy, Grant Shapps, said it was a “true British success story”.

“The UK is leading the global shift to guilt-free flying, and today’s test by Rolls-Royce and easyJet is an exciting demonstration of how business innovation can transform the way we live our lives,” he said.

“This is a true British success story, with the hydrogen being used to power the jet engine today produced using tidal and wind energy from the Orkney Islands of Scotland — and is a prime example of how we can work together to make aviation cleaner while driving jobs across the country.”

The partnership is inspired by the global, UN-backed Race to Zero campaign.

____________


United Airlines invests in battery manufacturer to boost ground operations electrification

United Airlines announced a new investment in Natron Energy, a battery manufacturer, to boost electrification of the airline’s ground equipment.

Although the company has previously invested in efforts to reduce aircraft emissions, the move is the first that has the potential to reduce United’s greenhouse gas footprint from its ground operations, United said in a statement.

Natron Energy produces high-performance sodium-ion batteries, which, compared with lithium-ion batteries, are safer and have greater power density and recharging speed, according to the company. Lithium-ion batteries are common in consumer electronics, but have a tendency to overheat. Natron’s sodium-ion batteries are non-flammable.

The investment is part of United Airlines Ventures, a fund that focuses on investing in new technologies and sustainable solutions to help United Airlines meet its goal of net-zero emissions by 2050. The fund was launched in 2021.

“Out of the gate, we primarily focused on technology designed to help reduce carbon emissions from our airplanes,” said Michael Leskinen, President of United Airline Ventures, in a release.

“Natron’s cutting-edge sodium-ion batteries presented an ideal opportunity to both potentially expand our sustainability investment portfolio to our ground operations, and to help make our airport operations more resilient.”

United currently has over 12,000 pieces of motorized ground equipment, about one third of which are already electric. The sodium-ion batteries could be used for charging electric ground equipment and future electric aircraft like air taxis, and to improve resiliency during inclement weather, the company said.

“Natron’s sodium-ion batteries will help the aviation industry achieve its decarbonization and [electric vehicle] goals,” said Colin Wessells, CEO of Natron Energy. “Our batteries provide the high power over short distances that ground service equipment needs.” 

The sodium-ion batteries also have a superior output and cycle life than lithium batteries, per the company. Their nonflammable nature provides a safeguard for the high usage and power required for certain operations.

Furthermore, demand for raw materials to make lithium batteries is growing, and shortages are already being reported, especially in the electric vehicle sector.

In contrast, materials used to make sodium-ion batteries are abundant and easily sourced.

“​​Made from commodity materials including aluminum, iron, manganese, and sodium-ions (~68% of the earth’s surface is covered with salt water) Natron’s cells, modules, and battery represent a responsible alternative to lead and lithium batteries,” the company’s website reads.

The new funds from United Airlines will help boost production at Natron’s manufacturing facility in Michigan. The company plans to scale operations to begin mass production of UL-listed sodium-ion batteries in 2023.

_____________


Vienna invests in renewable energy sources, plans to build the largest solar power plant in Austria

In order to free itself from dependence on Russian gas, the city of Vienna has decided to invest in renewable energy sources and to speed up the implementation of existing projects.

Thus, Vienna should get Austria’s largest solar power plant. The expert team proposed concrete measures to establish energy security in Vienna.

The key point is that planned projects for the expansion of electricity production from renewable sources should be implemented ahead of time.

This should significantly improve local energy production for next winter and reduce dependence on Russian gas.

“We are already preparing for the upcoming winter. With gas storage capacity of more than 92 percent and the partial use of fuel oil in the power plants, we are confident that we will get through the winter well. But preparing for the winter of 2023 remains a big challenge,” they say from the city of Vienna.

It was decided that the expansion of the solar facilities at the former landfill in the 22nd district of Vienna will be expanded ahead of schedule.

That plant will be able to supply about 7,400 households.

Along with investments in renewable energy sources, the city of Vienna is continuing with the energy saving plan.

Thus, a rulebook was issued for public institutions, which contains advice for proper heating, ventilation, or lighting.

Vienna invests in renewable energy sources, plans to build the largest solar power plant in Austria - Elrisala

----------


## Airportwo

I laugh whenever I see the reference to "fossil fuel" there were a lot of em - wasnt there!

----------


## S Landreth

An early post, just because its pretty big news


Tesla rolls out its first electric trucks

Vehicle giant Tesla has delivered its first electric semitrailers in the US, with chief executive Elon Musk promising the trucks would "look like an elephant moving like a cheetah" and provide a "step-change" in transport and emissions.

 
The electric trucks were delivered to PepsiCo at Tesla's Gigafactory in Nevada before a large in-person audience on Friday and an online contingent of more than 30,000 people.

The Tesla Semi, delivered five years after it was first unveiled, promises to travel 800 kilometres on a single charge while fully loaded, and use four independent motors to reach speeds of 96km/h in just 20 seconds.

Mr Musk, who drove a Tesla Semi into the event, said producing a semitrailer may not seem to "make sense from a brand standpoint" for Tesla but could make a significant impact on transport emissions.

"In the US, there's 15 million passenger vehicles and 200,000 semi trucks so it seems like a small percentage but it's actually 20 per cent of US vehicle emissions because you've got a huge vehicle and it's being driven all the time," Mr Musk said.

"When you factor in the number of hours driven and the weight that it's carrying although it's only one per cent of vehicle production it's 20 per cent of vehicle emissions and it's over a third of all the particulate emissions.

"From a health point, particularly in cities, this is a huge impact so that's why we're doing it."

Tesla also revealed it had developed a megawatt charger to recharge the vehicles - technology that would later be used with its Cybertruck - and the truck would feature traction control, regenerative braking, and an automatic clutch.

The company recently tested the Semi, Mr Musk said, on an 800km journey from San Diego to Fremont in California without recharging.

The Tesla trucks have been launched years after originally expected, following a series of delays blamed on Covid-19 shutdowns and supply chain shortages.

Representatives from PepsiCo took delivery of the first Tesla Semis at the Nevada event, after placing orders for 100 electric semitrailers shortly after its 2017 announcement.

Fifteen of Pepsi's Tesla Semis will be used by subsidiary Frito-Lay at its facility in Modesto, California, that the company plans to turn into a zero-emission hub.

PepsiCo North America chief executive Kirk Tanner thanked Tesla at the event, saying it had taken 'countless hours to make this happen'.

The Tesla Semi's price reportedly starts at $US150,000, making it more expensive than diesel-based trucks, but orders have been placed by large US firms including Walmart and Fedex.

The semitrailer will compete for attention alongside hydrogen-fuelled vehicles created by companies including Hyundai and Hyzon, which began hitting roads in Europe in late 2021.

----------


## S Landreth

Analysis: IEAs renewables forecast grows 76% in two years after largest ever revision

The International Energy Agency (IEA) has raised its global forecast for renewables growth in what it calls its largest ever upward revision for the sector.

The latest revision means the agency now forecasts 76% more growth than it did just two years ago, Carbon Brief analysis shows.

This means extra wind, solar and other renewable technologies equivalent to the entire electricity system of India being built by 2026, on top of last years projections.

The agency says this years forecast accounts for a wave of new policies introduced largely in response to Russias invasion of Ukraine and soaring fossil fuel prices.

The IEAs latest annual report on the status of renewables notes that the global energy crisis is pushing the accelerator on renewable energy expansion, particularly in the EU, US, China and India. It says utility-scale solar and onshore wind power are now the cheapest options for new generation in a significant majority of countries worldwide.

The influential Paris-based agency now expects renewables to surpass coal as the largest source of electricity generation by early 2025, reaching 38% of the power mix by 2027. The installed capacity of solar power alone is set to overtake that of coal in 2027.

But, despite this increase in global ambition, the IEA says countries are still not on track to achieve a net-zero emissions energy system by 2050. It highlights how addressing regulatory and financial barriers could significantly narrow the gap to achieving this target.

*Extra capacity*

In its 2020 renewables report, the IEA forecast an additional 1,092 gigawatts (GW) of global capacity would be built between 2022 and 2026. It raised this to 1,496GW last year.

For the main scenario in its latest report, the agency estimates that an extra 424GW of renewables capacity will now be built over this five-year period, roughly equivalent to the entire power capacity of India. This is a 28% increase on the previous estimate and up 76% from two years ago.

Combined with the extra year that the IEA includes in its latest analysis, this brings the total additions by the end of 2027 to 2,383GW  around the total power capacity of China.

 
____________

US company turns air pollution into fuel, bottles and dresses

At LanzaTech's lab in the Chicago suburbs, a beige liquid bubbles away in dozens of glass vats.

The concoction includes billions of hungry bacteria, specialized to feed on polluted airthe first step in a recycling system that converts greenhouse gases into usable products.

Thanks to licensing agreements, LanzaTech's novel microorganisms are already being put to commercial use by three Chinese factories, converting waste emissions into ethanol.

That ethanol is then used as a chemical building block for consumer items such as plastic bottles, athletic wear and even dresses, via tie-ins with major brands such as Zara and L'Oreal.

"I wouldn't have thought that 14 years later, we would have a cocktail dress on the market that's made out of steel emissions," said microbiologist Michael Kopke, who joined LanzaTech a year after its founding.

To date, LanzaTech says it has kept 200,000 metric tons of carbon dioxide out of the atmosphere, while producing 50 million gallons (190 million liters) of ethanol.

That's a small drop in the bucket when it comes to the actual quantities needed to combat climate change, Kopke concedes.

But having spent 15 years developing the methodology and proving its large-scale feasibility, the company is now seeking to ramp up its ambition and multiply the number of participating factories.

"We really want to get to a point where we only use above ground carbon, and keep that in circulation," says Kopkein other words, avoid extracting new oil and gas.

https://phys.org/news/2022-12-compan...l-bottles.html

__________

Sustainable aviation fuels are ready for takeoff, report finds

"Sustainable" aviation fuels (SAFs), which are made from household solid waste, algae and other inputs, could dramatically cut emissions from air travel while also creating thousands of jobs, a new report finds.

*Why it matters:* Aviation is one of the hardest sectors to decarbonize because planes are typically in service for decades at a time and cannot be significantly reengineered to run on different fuels.


But SAFs, it turns out, can be used as blends with traditional aviation fuels, and eventually instead of them.

*Zoom in:* The new research, from the Rhodium Group, finds economic, technological and policy challenges to meeting the Biden administrations aggressive targets for scaling up the use of SAFs in order to bring aviation emissions to net zero by 2050.


Currently, SAF production is just 4.5 million gallons per year, the report states.The administration's goal is to bring that figure to 35 billion gallons by 2050.

*The big picture:* Right now, production capacity for SAFs is still limited, and while demand from airlines is growing, it is not yet prompting a sufficiently rapid expansion of the industry, the report states.


Major U.S. airlines with far-reaching decarbonization targets plan to rely significantly on expanding SAF use to meet them.For example, American Airlines told Axios last year the largest contributor to meeting its net zero target would be SAF expansion.Airlines are investing in SAF suppliers.This would go along with improved efficiency, carbon offsets, electrification of ground equipment, and the introduction of battery-powered aircraft on shorter-haul routes.

*What they're saying:* "It will take more commitments from airlines, and at greater magnitudes, to really help spur SAF deployment," said Eric ORear, a senior analyst at Rhodium, in an email to Axios.


One barrier is cost: SAFs are currently too expensive for airlines to substitute them for traditional aviation fuels, ORear said."The current unsubsidized cost of SAF is on average 3-5 times more expensive than fossil jet fuel. Closing that gap will be critical for helping SAF to take off," he said.

*Whats next:* A SAF tax credit in the new climate law is aimed at helping close that gap, but more orders from airlines, technological advances, and other steps could also help bring costs down, the report states.


ORear said "hundreds of thousands" of jobs could be created by scaling up SAFs to the point where aviation would be fully decarbonized.However, each SAF technology would have a different jobs footprint, depending on how it is manufactured and transported.

https://www.axios.com/2022/12/07/sus...ation-airlines

__________

Morocco will spend nearly 12 billion on green investments over the next 4 years

A new green investment program has just been presented by the OCP Group in the presence of King Mohammed VI. Focusing on renewable energy, this program will run from 2023 to 2027 and opens up new opportunities for foreign specialized companies.

Having managed to triple its fertilizer production capacity in ten years, the OCP Group is now one of the worlds leading producers and exporters of phosphate fertilizers. The Moroccan Group wants to continue its momentum. Its CEO, Mostafa Terrab has just presented Saturday, December 3 in Rabat, in front of King Mohammed VI, a new fundamentally green investment program.

Weighing 130 billion dirhams (11.7 billion euros), over four years, this new investment program aims to increase fertilizer production capacity with a long-term goal of carbon neutrality before 2040, according to a statement from the Royal Cabinet.

In this perspective, according to the same source, the OCP group plans to supply all of its industrial facilities with green energy by 2027 by investing heavily in solar and wind energy.

https://m.jpost.com/business-and-inn...cle-724017/amp

__________

Green energy tops power from fossil fuels

Renewable energy sources accounted for 47.1% of Greeces electricity generation in the first 10 months of the year, surpassing the share of fossil fuels for the first time, according to a report based on Independent Power Transmission Operator (ADMIE) data.

The energy crisis has de facto accelerated the energy transition. Any attempt to move in the opposite direction is harmful to the citizens and the economy, said Nikos Mantzaris, a policy analyst with Green Tank, the think tank that published the report.

Although until September 2022 fossil fuels were cumulatively ahead in the mix, increased production from renewable energy sources in October, combined with a sizable reduction in electricity demand in the same month, high gas supply prices and other economic parameters, reversed the trend, leading to a large reduction in the energy produced from fossil gas and lignite, the report states.

From January to October, green energy produced 20,186 gigawatt-hours compared to 19,589 from lignite and natural gas. While the share of hydropower in the overall mix fell to 8.2% from 9.7% last year, the share of wind and photovoltaic power increased to 38.9% from 32.3% in the same period.

https://www.ekathimerini.com/economy...-fossil-fuels/

____________

AMEA Power achieves financial close for 1GW renewable energy projects in Egypt

UAE-based renewable energy developer AMEA Power has achieved financial close to develop 1GW of wind and solar energy projects in Egypt with an investment of $1.1bn.

AMEA Power will develop, own, and operate a solar photovoltaic (PV) plant and a wind farm, each with a capacity of 500MW. The projects are said to expand its clean energy portfolio in Egypt to 2GW.

To be located in the Aswan governorate, the solar PV plant is being financed by World Banks International Finance Corporation (IFC), Dutch Entrepreneurial Development Bank (FMO), and the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA).

The wind farm, which will be located in the Red Sea Governorate, is being developed in collaboration with Sumitomo. The latter will own a 40% stake in the Egyptian wind farm.

A consortium of banks that include Japan Bank for International Cooperation (JBIC) and IFC will finance the project.

Commercial International Bank, Standard Chartered Bank, Sumitomo Mitsui Trust Bank, and Sumitomo Mitsui Banking will participate in the wind project as co-lenders under Nippon Export and Investment Insurance (NEXI) cover.

IFC North Africa and Horn of Africa regional director Cheick-Oumar Sylla said: These projects highlight the private sectors essential role helping to deliver clean, affordable power, especially at a time of growing challenges from climate change and pressures on the environment.

https://www.nsenergybusiness.com/new...rojects-egypt/
___________

The "flying taxis" of the future are lifting off

Some odd-looking aircraft are flying circles above strawberry and lettuce fields in rural California, as the next era in aviation draws closer.


 
*Why it matters:* Powered by electric batteries and designed to take off like a helicopter but fly like a plane, these newfangled aircraft  now undergoing testing  could soon be certified to whisk you to the airport or elsewhere.

*They're called electric air taxis,* or electric vertical takeoff and landing aircraft (eVTOLs)  essentially cleaner, quieter helicopters.

*The big question:* Whether anyone other than rich executives and thrill-seeking tourists will ever fly in them  and that depends on ticket costs.


eVTOLs are expected to be cheaper to maintain than traditional helicopters because their electric motors have fewer moving parts.Most eVTOL companies are targeting fares about equal to an Uber Black trip, which could make them a (relatively) affordable option.

*The big picture:* Urban air mobility is billed as the next big thing in transportation  quiet, electric aircraft skipping over congested roadways.


Morgan Stanley projects the market will take off slowly, but will be worth $1 trillion by 2040 and $9 trillion by 2050.Investors have poured $6 billion into newly public eVTOL manufacturers, including Joby Aviation, Archer Aviation and others.

*Yes, but:* After soaring initially, most eVTOL stocks have lost altitude this year amid broader economic woes and timeline uncertainty.

*Where it stands:* Executives at Joby and Archer, widely seen as the leading U.S. players, remain confident, saying their eVTOLs are moving out of the research and development phase and into early commercialization.


Both expect to complete the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) certification process by 2024 and to begin service in 2025.

*Details:* During my recent visit to Joby's pilot plant at Marina Municipal Airport in Monterey County, California, workers were mostly assembling the aircraft by hand.


Many of the processes were laid out by Toyota, a Joby investor, to prepare for scaling up.Joby is unique among eVTOL companies for its vertical integration  it has created many unique parts for its aircraft, rather than using proven, FAA-validated aviation components.

*hat's because the eVTOLs'* transformational design requires fresh thinking, Joby executive chairman Paul Sciarra tells Axios.


"We're going to be building aircraft at volumes that will very soon exceed what are traditional aerospace volumes," he says. "So we had to start with production processes that we knew would scale."
*Archer is also prepping* for wide-scale production.


The California-based company, which counts Stellantis and United Airlines as investors, recently announced plans to build a manufacturing facility in Covington, Georgia, near Covington Municipal Airport.It's working on a 350,000-square-foot facility capable of producing up to 650 aircraft per year. There's room to grow by an additional 550,000 square feet, enabling production of up to 2,300 aircraft per year.Production of Midnight, its sleek air taxi, is slated to begin in the latter half of 2024.

*Reality check,* courtesy of Deutsche Bank analyst Edison Yu: Most personal transportation will remain ground-based for the near future.


The "Jetsons" sci-fi vision of urban air mobility for everyone won't arrive until at least the late 2030s, he says."You still have to make this into a business one day."

https://www.axios.com/2022/12/07/job...ng-taxis-evtol

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

From the Emrod website , explaining  some of the additional  benefits of wireless power transmission

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

^^^
In thinking about it more, I think I can develop a much better system of wireless power transmission than Emrod. 

The energy at one end is used to power a rail gun firing depleted uranium projectiles.
The energy is stored in the projectile as kinetic energy. 
at the other end the projectile  is intercepted and it's kinetic energy  is converted back into usable form. 
What could go wrong with that?
In the absence of depleted uranium, spit balls can be used.  :Razz:

----------


## S Landreth

Saudi solar project to help Bangladesh meet clean energy goals, mitigate power crisis

A 1,000-megawatt photovoltaic power facility planned in partnership with a Saudi power giant was expected to help Bangladesh resolve its energy crisis, authorities in Dhaka said on Wednesday.

Bangladesh, which is dependent on imported liquefied natural gas, has been struggling with an energy crisis for the past couple of months.

On Monday, the Bangladesh Power Development Board, an agency under the Ministry of Power, Energy and Mineral Resources, signed a memorandum of understanding with Saudi Arabias ACWA Power to set up a 1,000-megawatt solar power facility in the South Asian country.

Its a first track initiative to resolve the ongoing energy crisis to some extent, Mohammad Hossain, director general of the BPDB, told Arab News.

He estimated that the project would comprise up to five power plants, cost around $3 billion, and would not take long to complete.

It doesnt take much time to implement solar power plant projects ... If everything goes well, we can expect within the next two years that these solar plants will be able to go for production.

Authorities are now looking for appropriate land where the solar farm could be established.

It can be on public land or ACWA Power can also propose some private land, Hossain said. Based on that we will conduct a feasibility study of the project.

The facility would also help Bangladesh achieve its target of generating 40 percent of its energy from renewable sources by 2041. With a total installed electricity generation capacity of 25,700 megawatts, the countrys current power generation mix comprises only 3 percent renewables.

This kind of 1,000-megawatt project will help us to meet the target, Dr. SM Nasif Shams, director of the Institute of Energy at the University of Dhaka, told Arab News.

If we can secure this Saudi investment in the renewable energy sector, it will be a very positive thing for Bangladesh.

The project would not only contribute to Bangladeshs clean energy goals but also to its energy resilience.

----------


## S Landreth

Nuclear fusion "breakthrough" reportedly arrives

Energy Secretary Jennifer Granholm is expected to announce a major step forward in nuclear fusion energy on Tuesday.

*Why it matters:* Decades of effort have gone into fusion energy, which promises almost limitless carbon-free power  without the dangerous waste from traditional fission reactors.

*Driving the news:* The breakthrough came in the past two weeks at the National Ignition Facility of the federal Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory in California, the Financial Times reported in a scoop.


Granholm will announce scientists for the first time have produced "a fusion reaction that creates a net energy gain  a major milestone in the decades-long, multibillion-dollar quest to develop a technology that provides unlimited, cheap, clean power," the Washington Post adds.

*Reality check:* Progress in showing conceptual viability would be just one stop on the long scientific, technical and financial road to commercializing this long-elusive holy grail.

*What's next:* Granholm's announcement tomorrow is billed as a "major scientific breakthrough."

___________


U.S. expected to announce major breakthrough in quest for zero-carbon nuclear fusion energy

The U.S. Department of Energy said Sunday it would announce a "major scientific breakthrough" this week, after media reported a federal laboratory had recently achieved a major milestone in nuclear fusion research. The Financial Times reported Sunday that scientists in the California-based Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory (LLNL) had achieved a "net energy gain" from an experimental fusion reactor.

That would represent the first time that researchers have successfully produced more energy in a fusion reaction - the same type that powers the Sun - than was consumed during the process, a potentially major step in the pursuit of zero-carbon power.

Energy Department and LLNL spokespeople told AFP they could not comment or provide confirmation regarding the FT report, but said US Energy Secretary Jennifer Granholm would "announce a major scientific breakthrough" on Tuesday.

The LLNL spokesperson added that their "analysis is still ongoing."

"We look forward to sharing more on Tuesday when that process is complete," she said.

The fusion reaction that produced a 120% net energy gain occurred in the past two weeks, the FT said, citing three people with knowledge of the preliminary results.

The Washington Post later reported two people familiar with the research confirmed the development, with a senior fusion scientist telling the newspaper, "to most of us, this was only a matter of time."

Nuclear fusion is considered by some scientists to be a potential energy of the future, particularly as it produces little waste and no greenhouse gases.

"If this fusion energy breakthrough is true, it could be a game changer for the world," tweeted Ted Lieu, a member of Congress from California.

Fusion differs from fission, the technique currently used in nuclear power plants, by fusing two atomic nuclei instead of splitting one.

The LLNL fusion facility is the size of three football fields and consists of almost 200 lasers which bombard a tiny spot with high levels of energy to initiate a fusion reaction.

As CBS News' Haley Ott discovered earlier this year, the quest to harness the power of nuclear fusion for clean energy has led to one of the biggest, longest running collaborative science experiments in the world  an experiment which, like the LLNL project, has taken on new expediency given the global energy crisis.

Ott visited the multibillion-dollar fusion project known as ITER  which means "the way" in Latin and is short for "International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor" in southern France this year, where 35 countries are working together to try and crack the same scientific riddle that the U.S. is working on at LLNL unilaterally.

Some of the participating countries in the ITER project  which include the United States, Russia, China, India, South Korea, Japan, and the nations of the European Union  are frequent collaborators, but some are major adversaries on the world stage.

Russia's invasion of Ukraine has prompted an unprecedented barrage of sanctions against Moscow from some partner nations, for example, and in response, Moscow has restricted its natural gas supplies to Europe, exacerbating the energy crisis.

The international science experiment was born out of an attempt to cool tensions between the United States and the Soviet Union during the Cold War, and the joint project has continued despite the ongoing tension between not only the U.S. and Russia, but also China, which is also involved.

In March, the White House announced a plan to accelerate fusion's commercial development over the coming decades through continued investment in ITER, and through domestic projects like that underway at the LLNL facility. The White House heralded in the spring fusion's "potential to revolutionize the energy industry, helping combat the climate crisis while meeting the growing electricity needs of the U.S. and the world."

"Of the more than 30 fusion companies in the world, two-thirds are based in the U.S., and most were founded in the last decade," the White House noted. "By partnering with these companies, we have an opportunity to keep these companies growing within our borders and cement U.S. technological leadership on fusion."

The Senate Energy and Natural Resources Committee is chaired by Senator Joe Manchin, who visited the ITER facility earlier this year. The committee recently held a hearing to examine how the federal government could further support the commercial development of fusion energy.

"The race to fusion is also a race for future global leadership," said Dr. Scott C. Hsu, lead fusion coordinator at the Office of the Undersecretary for Science and Innovation at the U.S. Department of Energy. "While fusion has long enjoyed international collaboration and should continue to do so, make no mistake, fusion is now also an international competition. Failure to act now may relegate the U.S. to being importers rather than exporters of fusion technology."


What is nuclear fusion?

----------


## S Landreth

Secretary Granholm to Announce Major Scientific Breakthrough by DOE National Laboratory



 
'America has achieved a tremendous scientific breakthrough'

U.S. scientists have scored a breakthrough in fusion technology, showing for the first time that humans can wield the technology to combine atoms to create a net increase in energy, a major breakthrough that could eventually lead to a new source of clean, inexpensive power, Energy Secretary Jennifer Granholm said Tuesday.

“It’s the first time it’s ever been done at a laboratory. Simply put, this is one of the most impressive scientific feats in the 21st century,” Granholm said in a capacity-filled auditorium at the Department of Energy’s headquarters in Washington. “Today we tell the world that America has achieved a tremendous scientific breakthrough.”

The achievement at the Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory employed lasers to produce a fusion reaction that generated more energy than was needed to create it for just a tiny fraction of a second. But that was enough to prove for the first time that it was possible to mash together atoms and release a greater amount of energy than was used to trigger the reaction.

Fusion energy has long been a dream for scientists who say the technology will enable cheap, plentiful power that does not produce the planet-heating gases or pollution that come with burning fossil fuels. And it would not leave behind the piles of radioactive waste that the fleet of current fission reactors produce — and whose disposal has vexed Washington for decades.

The achievement was greeted with a wave of excitement — as well as calls for patience. Tuesday’s announcement was the product of decades worth of research, which often seemed at the cusp of a breakthrough that remained frustratingly out of reach.

“Just getting above one [in energy] net out is a milestone,” Paul Dabbar, a former DOE Undersecretary of Science who oversaw the National Labs fusion program, said in an interview. “Being able to contain fusion and get net energy out that we just accomplished, that was the biggest of the challenges” facing the idea of nuclear fusion becoming a widespread technology. “But believe me, they’re still plenty of others.”

But as significant at the new achievement it, scientists say it will be take decades — and hundreds of billions of dollars — to reach a point where the technology can be deployed commercially.

Livermore Lab Director Kimberly S. Budil said commercialization would still take “a few decades,” but was “moving to the foreground.”

“There’s very significant hurdles, not just in the science, but in the technology,” Budil said.

The experiments were conducted at Livermore’s National Ignition Facility, which runs the laser fusion research as a means of advancing U.S. weapons capability, rather than as a source of commercial energy.

The new breakthrough will give researchers and companies that are pouring money and effort into that science a new boost of confidence.

“There are a lot of private individuals putting a lot of money into research – literally billions of dollars,” former Rep. Rush Holt, a physicist who was assistant director of the DOE’S Princeton Plasma Physics Lab, said in an interview.

Much of that money, he said, was focused on “real long shots.”

________

Wilson Ricks - The National Ignition Facility (NIF) has achieved net energy gain from fusion! This is incredibly exciting scientifically, but what does it mean for the future of energy? Thread by @wilson_ricks

----------


## S Landreth

Tesla Mega packs, giant hydrogen tank: Panasonic's new climate factory

With Tesla battery packs and largest hydrogen tank in Japan, Panasonic tests a factory of the future

As bullet trains whiz by at 285 kilometers per hour, Panasonic’s Norihiko Kawamura looks over Japan’s tallest hydrogen storage tank. The 14-meter structure looms over the Tokaido Shinkansen Line tracks outside the ancient capital of Kyoto, as well as a large array of solar panels, hydrogen fuel cells and Tesla
 Megapack storage batteries. The power sources can generate enough juice to run part of the manufacturing site using renewable energy only.

“This may be the biggest hydrogen consumption site in Japan,” says Kawamura, a manager at the appliance maker’s Smart Energy System Business Division. “We estimate using 120 tons of hydrogen a year. As Japan produces and imports more and more hydrogen in the future, this will be a very suitable kind of plant.”

Sandwiched between a high-speed railway and highway, Panasonic’s factory in Kusastsu, Shiga Prefecture, is a sprawling 52 hectare site. It was originally built in 1969 to manufacture goods including refrigerators, one of the “three treasures” of household appliances, along with TVs and washing machines, that Japanese coveted as the country rebuilt after the devastation of World War II.

Today, one corner of the plant is the H2 Kibou Field, a demonstration sustainable power facility that started operations in April. It consists of a 78,000-liter hydrogen fuel tank, a 495 kilowatt hydrogen fuel cell array made up of 99 5kW fuel cells, 570kW from 1,820 photovoltaic solar panels arranged in an inverted “V” shape to catch the most sunlight, and 1.1 megawatts of lithium-ion battery storage.

On one side of the H2 Kibou Field, a large display indicates the amount of power being produced in real time from fuel cells and solar panels: 259kW. About 80% of the power generated comes from fuel cells, with solar accounting for the rest. Panasonic says the facility produces enough power to meet the needs of the site’s fuel cell factory — it has peak power of about 680kW and annual usage of some 2.7 gigawatts. Panasonic thinks it can be a template for the next generation of new, sustainable manufacturing.

“This is the first manufacturing site of its kind using 100% renewable energy,” says Hiroshi Kinoshita of Panasonic’s Smart Energy System Business Division. “We want to expand this solution towards the creation of a decarbonized society.”

______________


Some Good Climate News: Big Wins in Clean Energy in 2022

With action at federal, state and local levels, along with surging demand for EVs, the energy transition accelerated remarkably in the last 12 months.

Here are some of the key developments:

The Inflation Reduction Act: President Biden signed this measure in August following more than a year of ups and downs as Democrats tried to coalesce around a proposal that could pass the House and Senate.

*State Energy and Climate Laws Get Bigger:* Massachusetts and Rhode Island were among the states that passed major energy and climate legislation in 2022. The laws were indicative of a broader trend of states becoming more comprehensive and ambitious in their approaches to energy and climate.

*The Shift to EVs Hits Overdrive:* Market share for electric vehicles is rising at a rapid pace, which is happening at the same time that automakers and battery manufacturers are investing tens of billions of dollars in new factories in the United States to prepare for a near future in which EVs are a mainstream product.

*An Increasing Emphasis on Equity:* State and federal energy laws are now more likely to include provisions to ensure that low- and moderate-income consumers receive a share of the benefits.

*But Wait, There’s More:* In any other year, the state policy changes for rooftop solar net metering would be a top story. In 2022, they’re just another part of the big picture of legislators and regulators trying to figure out a fair way to move toward a cleaner grid.

*California regulators* are likely to vote next week on a proposal that would reduce the payments utilities make to rooftop solar owners for their excess electricity. The proposal is less onerous for rooftop solar owners than a previous version was, but it still represents a shrinking of benefits as utilities and regulators deal with the rapid growth of consumers producing their own electricity.

*Offshore wind* continued to move forward in 2022, with the federal government taking steps toward allowing projects on the West Coast and the Gulf of Mexico, as well as several East Coast projects that are close to construction. But this progress was still slower than many advocates would like.

*In Hawaii and elsewhere,* another point of emphasis for states was ensuring the durability of the electricity system in the face of extreme weather and other challenges. In Hawaii, the state’s largest utility has a plan to spend $190 million on making the grid more resistant to damage.

*First-Ever West Coast Offshore Wind Auction Nets $402 Million—So Far:* The country’s first auction for leases to build wind farms off of the West Coast resulted in $402 million in bids this week, the first step of a regulatory process that could unlock a significant source of renewable energy in the region. The Bureau of Ocean Energy Management oversaw bidding as companies competed to win the rights to develop five sites off Morro Bay and Humboldt County in California, as Nadia Lopez reports for CalMatters. After 20 rounds of bidding the top bid was $100.3 million for a 125-square-mile area off of Morro Bay.

*Renewables Will Overtake Coal Globally by Early 2025:* Worldwide renewable power capacity is set to double by 2027 and renewable energy sources are poised to pass coal as the largest source of electricity generation by early 2025, according to a new report from the International Energy Agency. The growth of renewable power is accelerating because of the energy crisis that stems from the war in Ukraine and because of new energy policies introduced by China, the European Union and the United States, as Elena Shao reports for The New York Times. “This is a clear example of how the current energy crisis can be a historic turning point toward a cleaner and more secure energy system,” said Fatih Birol, the IEA executive director, in a statement.

_____________

Solar Provider Powers 1400 NJ Homes by Installing Panels on Storage Units

Solar Landscape, New Jersey’s largest community solar provider, recently completed construction to power over 1,400 homes. It’s the first solar project approved by the New Jersey Board of Public Utilities (NJBPU) in Year 2 of the Community Solar Energy Pilot Program.

For the project, the solar provider installed panels on an Extra Space Storage facility in Neptune, New Jersey. The storage unit company partnered with Solar Landscape to host community solar projects at ten locations, including the one in Neptune. Extra Space Storage’s impressive 6.5-megawatt (MW) community solar reserve spans 800,000 square feet of rooftop solar.

https://www.powerofpositivity.com/so...energy-panels/

_______________

BMW CE 04 electric scooter showcased in India

 
BMW has showcased the CE 04 in India, alongside the launch of the 2023 S 1000 RR. The futuristic looking e-scooter has a 8.9kWh lithium-ion battery, allowing it a range of 130km on a single charge.

The CE 04 has a compact front apron, large side panels and a lean tail section with a bench-like seat. BMW has also incorporated storage compartments in the CE 04 e-scooter that are located on the sides as well as the front. There’s a ventilated mobile charging compartment as well with a Type-C USB charging port.

The BMW CE 04 employs a permanent magnet motor that's mounted in the steel frame between the battery and rear wheel. It has a rated output of 15kW (20hp) and a maximum output of 31KW or 42hp. It enables the CE 04 to sprint from 0-50kph in a claimed 2.6sec and on to a claimed top speed of 120kph.

Inside the floorboard of the CE 04 lies the 8.9kWh lithium-ion battery that powers the motor. BMW claims the scooter can cover 130km on a full charge. The battery can be charged from 0 percent to 100 percent in 4 hours and 20 minutes using a 2.3kW charger. A 6.9kW fast charger, however, brings that time down to an hour and 40 minutes.

BMW’s CE 04 features a traction control system and three standard riding modes – Eco, Road and Rain. The ride modes can be accessed via the massive 10.25-inch, high-resolution TFT display that features full smartphone connectivity. The dash also offers a split function between navigation and other riding functions.

https://www.autocarindia.com/bike-ne...n-india-426633

__________

Biden announces $2.5B loan for electric vehicle battery hubs in three states

The Biden administration on Monday announced a loan of $2.5 billion to a joint General Motors (GM) and LG venture that will manufacture electric vehicle (EV) batteries.

The Energy Department will provide the loan through its Loan Programs Office to the joint venture, Ultium Cells, which plans to establish battery manufacturing facilities in Michigan, Ohio and Tennessee.

The announcement comes as GM pursues a goal of all-electric vehicle production by 2035. It’s also the first closed loan specifically for battery-cell manufacturing, according to the Energy Department.

“Investing in American production and Ohio workers is part of the work we are doing to put in place a new pro-American, pro-worker industrial policy,” Sen. Sherrod Brown (D-Ohio), who is up for reelection in 2024, said in a statement Monday.

“This loan will support Ohio in taking another step to lead the country and the world in producing sustainable technology and electric vehicles that Americans will need and drive over the next century,” he added.

Energy Secretary Jennifer Granholm said in a statement that the loan “will jumpstart the domestic battery cell production needed to reduce our reliance on other countries to meet increased demand and support President Biden’s goals of widespread EV adoption and cutting carbon pollution produced by gas-powered vehicles.”

Workers at the Ohio plant voted overwhelmingly last week to unionize, forming the first union at a U.S. electric vehicle battery plant. The vote suggests union labor could play a major role in the EV build-out.

The Energy Department estimates the three facilities will sustain some 11,000 jobs. As of November, the department has received 98 applications for $104 billion worth of loans, according to the administration.

https://thehill.com/policy/energy-en...-three-states/

____________

Renewable share of electricity load in 2022

 
https://www.energy-charts.info/chart...&interval=year

____________

Battery recycling startup to build second factory in South Carolina

Battery-recycling startup Redwood Materials Inc. Plans announced Wednesday it plans to build another factory in South Carolina. 

The company, run by former Tesla CTO JB Straube, will build the facility on a 600-acre campus just outside of Charleston in the “battery belt” or a stretch of battery manufacturers from Michigan to Georgia. 

The facility will recycle used lithium-ion batteries and manufacture “components” of cathode and anodes, or positive and negative electrodes needed for electric car batteries.  

“Localizing the production of critical battery components and ensuring these materials are recycled is the only way to drive down costs, emissions, and geopolitical risks while meeting U.S. battery and electrification demand,” the company said in the statement. 

Most of the resources needed to build advanced batteries for vehicles and other electronics are sourced in Asia. 

Redwood Materials added in the statement that the $3.5 billion factory will employ 1,500 people over the next 10 years and create enough cathode and anode parts a year to power over a million electric vehicles. 

The startup plans to break ground on the factory in Berkeley County in early 2023 with the goal of recycling its first batteries by the end of the year and eventually building out its manufacturing operations.  

Localizing battery production is important for U.S. car manufacturers as companies prepare to comply with new sourcing regulations for electric vehicles passed under the Inflation Reduction Act.

https://thehill.com/changing-america...outh-carolina/

_____________

*Extra*

Keystone pipeline has now leaked more oil in the US than any other since 2010: report

On the heels of another spill last week, the massive Keystone pipeline has now leaked more oil than any other pipeline since 2010, according to a new report from Bloomberg. 

With more than 26,000 barrels of crude oil spilled in the last 12 years, the hazardous liquid pipeline system has come under controversy after some two dozen accidents and takes the top spot for most spillage in the last 12 years, Bloomberg reported. 

Keystone leaked an estimated 14,000 barrels into a creek in northeastern Kansas last week, spurring TC Energy to shut down the massive vein while the company tries to contain the oil and recoup what was lost.  

The U.S. Department of Transportation Pipeline and Hazardous Materials Safety Administration has issued a corrective order to operator TC Energy, requiring the company address the current Keystone leak, develop and submit “restart plan” to resume operations for approval, and submit quarterly reports moving forward. 

The 2,687-mile hazardous liquid pipeline runs from Hardisty, Alberta, in Canada through the Midwest U.S. to Port Arthur, Texas. 

According to data from the Government Accountability Office (GAO) last year, Keystone has carried more than 3 billion barrels across the U.S. since 2010, but “the severity of its spills has worsened in recent years.” 

The pipeline saw 22 accidents from 2010 to 2020, which isn’t unlike other pipelines — but six of those met agency criteria for an incident “impacting people or the environment,” according to the GAO.  

https://thehill.com/policy/energy-en...e-2010-report/

----------


## S Landreth

This solar panel farm will be embedded in the ground

Solar energy company wants to bolt panels directly into the ground

 
Solar power grid installation costs have dropped precipitously over the past decade, with arrays averaging nearly 90 percent cheaper in 2021 than in 2010. This is due to a number of key advancements in scalability, materials, and rapidly improving technology—but nothing lasts forever. Industry analysts predict solar power’s cost-benefit ratio is largely stabilizing, and may even backslide as global markets and supply chains constrict.

This also means that for solar power to continue to transition society towards green, renewable energy systems, designers will need to get creative on how to keep costs down while maintaining efficacy.

One potential solution courtesy of the solar installation startup, Erthos, is to embrace a hyper-minimalist approach to their panel arrays. The company recently announced a partnership with Industrial Sun for a radically designed, 100 megawatt (mW) utility-scale solar farm in Texas that does away with traditional elevated, racked setups in favor of installing panels directly across the ground. If successful, it could revolutionize the solar industry—and ease the concerns of understandably critical skeptics.

Picture a standard solar panel setup: the photovoltaic cells framed and propped up above the ground using metal frames and protective glass cases. Currently, the designs required to physically encase and support solar panel farms comprise around 20 percent of their total price tag. If engineers were to do away with them entirely, then overall costs could dramatically decrease while simultaneously cutting down on additional resource mining, production, and consumption. That’s exactly what Erthos aims to do, although there are a few reasons why this has never been tried at scale.

As Canary Media reports, solar experts have pointed towards issues such as the lack of airflow around a ground-installation scenario, which could hypothetically increase humidity and therefore attract organic materials like mold and fungus. Then there’s the ability to access broken panels in the middle of arrays without stepping on or damaging its surrounding siblings. Add ground instability and everyday varmints moseying around the areas, and there could be a recipe for failure.

By removing aluminum and glass racks and trackers, the company asserts it can construct a project in half the time on one-third of the land using 70 percent less cable and trenching. Proper protective fencing will keep critters and plant life away from the paneling, and small, mobile robots will safely traverse across the arrays’ surfaces for cleaning and minor repairs.

No one at Erthos is arguing there won’t be further opportunities for optimization and improvement, but as the company’s chief marketing and product officer, Daniel Flanigan, posited last year, one could look at traditional solar farming methods as the truly inefficient and burdensome approach compared to in-ground alternatives. Traditional methods, he adds, require triple the land, trenching, and cable requirements, large amounts of steel and other natural resources, driving piles into the ground, and all the additional mechanical complexities and issues that come with that.

____________

US Postal Service fleet to be three-quarters electric by 2028

The U.S. Postal Service’s new fleet of “next generation” vehicles will be 75 percent electric by 2028, the agency announced Tuesday, months after controversy erupted over the initial majority-gas-powered order.

The Postal Service’s order of next-generation vehicles will comprise 60,000 new cars and trucks, 45,000 of them electrified.

New vehicle acquisitions from 2026 onward will be 100 percent electric, USPS officials said Tuesday.

Officials also said USPS intends to buy 21,000 additional electric vehicles from commercial automakers. 

Earlier this year, Postmaster General Louis DeJoy announced the new U.S. fleet would only be 10 percent electric. While the USPS left the door open to increasing the percentage of electric trucks, DeJoy claimed at the time the service lacked the funds to electrify at a larger scale.

Climate advocates took umbrage at the announcement, accusing DeJoy, a longtime Republican donor appointed during the Trump administration, of deliberately undermining the Biden administration’s emission-reduction goals. 

USPS maintains the single largest federal vehicle fleet, and a majority gas-powered fleet would have significantly hindered the Biden administration’s target of net-zero emissions federal government operations by 2050.

USPS emphasized the possibility of additional electric order from the beginning, and signaled the percentage would increase over the summer. In the Tuesday announcement, meanwhile, the service attributed the upgrade in part to $3 billion in funding from the Inflation Reduction Act.

____________


Oregon, Washington state panels approve transition to zero-emission vehicles

State ecology and environmental panels in Oregon and Washington have approved plans to transition vehicles in their states to meet zero emission standards by 2035.

The Oregon Environmental Quality Commission voted on Friday to require all new cars, trucks and SUVs sold in the state to be zero emissions, while the Washington Department of Ecology updated its Clean Vehicles Program to require all new, light-duty vehicles sold in the state to meet zero emissions by that year.

Both states are following California’s lead in moving toward zero-emission vehicles, adopting identical policies. The Clean Air Act allowed California to establish emissions standards that are stricter than national standards.

Other states can adopt stricter policies as long as they are identical to California’s.

A release from the Oregon state government says that the rules build on regulations that have been in place since 2005 to lay the groundwork for automakers to produce zero-emission vehicles, which include full battery electric, plug-in hybrid electric and fuel cell vehicles.

The release states that the action will provide better air quality and enhance all state residents’ health.

“With today’s adoption of the [Advanced Clean Cars] II Rule, all those living in Oregon will benefit from the cleaner air and improved public health outcomes achieved by reducing pollution from transportation,” said Leah Feldon, the interim director of the commission.

___________


Tokyo Makes Solar Panels Mandatory for New Homes Built After 2025

All new houses in Tokyo built by large-scale homebuilders after April 2025 must install solar power panels to cut household carbon emissions, according to a new regulation passed by the Japanese capital's local assembly on Thursday.

The mandate, the first of its kind for a Japanese municipality, requires about 50 major builders to equip homes of up to 2,000 square metres (21,500 square feet) with renewable energy power sources, mainly solar panels.

Tokyo Governor Yuriko Koike noted last week that just 4% of buildings where solar panels could be installed in the city have them now. The Tokyo Metropolitan Government aims to halve greenhouse gas emissions by 2030 compared with 2000 levels.

Japan, the world's fifth-largest carbon emitter, has committed to achieving carbon neutrality by 2050 but faces difficulty as it has relied heavily on coal-burning thermal power after most of its nuclear reactors were in the wake of the 2011 Fukushima disaster.

"In addition to the existing global climate crisis, we face an energy crisis with a prolonged Russia-Ukraine war," Risako Narikiyo, a member of Koike's regional party Tomin First no Kai, said at the assembly on Thursday. "There is no time to waste."

____________


GE Haliade-X 14.7 MW offshore wind turbine is officially the world's most powerful

 
GE Renewable Energy announced today that its Haliade-X wind turbine, the first 12 MW+ turbine built, has received a full type certificate for operations up to 14.7 MW from DNV, the world’s largest independent certification body.

DNV is an international accredited registrar and classification society headquartered in Høvik, Norway.

This certification follows an earlier DNV certification that the Haliade-X could operate at up to 13.6 MW. The full type certficate is verification that GE’s turbines will operate safely, reliably, and according to design specifications. Haliade-X is now the largest wind turbine with a full type certification.

The process of certifying the Haliade-X 14.7 MW-220 involved a series of tests on a prototype located in Rotterdam, the Netherlands. The prototype was extensively tested and validated from November 2019 and has set several world records for continuous power output in one day.

__________

UK signs new renewable energy agreement with EU neighbours

The UK has signed a new agreement with EU and North Seas neighbours on developing renewable energy.

Ministers hailed the move as “essential” for the delivery of Britain’s net-zero goals and “bolstering” energy security.

The memorandum of understanding was signed by climate minister Graham Stuart on Sunday.

It enables the UK to work with the North Seas Energy Cooperation (NSEC), which includes the European Commission, to develop renewable projects, specifically those linking energy interconnectors and windfarms.

The agreement represents a renewal of Britain’s relations with the NSEC after Brexit.

The UK will not regain its membership, but the European Commission said it will benefit from a “privileged framework for co-operation”.

The offshore grid links Belgium, Denmark, France, Germany, Ireland, Luxembourg, the Netherlands, Sweden and Norway.

The initiative is expected to support the UK’s targets to increase offshore wind fivefold to 50GW and deliver 18GW of electricity interconnector capacity – up from 8.4 GW today – by 2030.

https://ca.sports.yahoo.com/news/uk-...212719626.html

__________

USDA awards $500,000 to rural Oklahoma businesses for renewable energy projects

Half a dozen rural Oklahoma businesses and agriculture producers will receive funding from the U.S. Department of Agriculture.

The USDA broke down how the $500,000 will be used in its announcement:


*Woodshed of Buffalo Ranch, LLC will use a $142,500 grant to purchase and install a 291 kilowatt (kW) solar array.* Woodshed of Buffalo Ranch, LLC is a locally owned convenience store and truck stop in Afton, Oklahoma. The project generates 467,181 kilowatt hours (kWh) per year, which is enough energy to power 43 homes.

*Lake Holdings, LLC will use a $125,000 grant to purchase and install energy efficient improvements to 32 broiler grower houses.* Lake Holdings LLC is an agricultural producer located in Jay, Oklahoma. The project will replace 199,333 kilowatt hours (kWh), a 53 percent energy reduction for the agricultural producer.

*Woodshed of Monkey Island LLC will use a $78,731 grant to purchase and install a 165.75 kilowatt (kW) solar array.* Woodshed of Monkey Island LLC is a rural small business in Afton, Oklahoma. The project generates 165,888 kilowatt hours (kWh) (55 percent of the company's energy use) per year, which is enough energy to power 15 homes.

*Clink's Inc. will use a $70,300 grant to purchase and install Energy Efficient Refrigeration Systems at two grocery stores in Comanche and Hobart, Oklahoma.* Clink's Inc. is a locally owned and operated rural small business. The project will replace 155,929 kilowatt hours (kWh), a 54 percent energy savings for the small business.

*Ultimate Air Stillwater LLC will use a $34,212 grant to purchase and install a 85 kilowatt (kW) solar array.* Ultimate Air Stillwater LLC is a locally owned rural small business in Stillwater, Oklahoma. The project generates 119,946 kilowatt hours (kWh) (87 percent of the company's energy use) per year, which is enough energy to power 11 homes.

*Richardson Rentals will use a $27,238 grant to install a new Geothermal system.* Richardson Rentals is a rural small business in Weatherford, Oklahoma. The project will replace 172,619 kilowatt hours (kWh) (76 percent of the company's energy use) per year, which is enough energy to power 15 homes.

*Richardson Rentals will use a $22,481 grant to purchase and install LED lighting throughout its store.* Richardson Rentals is a rural small business in Weatherford, Oklahoma. This project will replace 47,300 kilowatt hours (kWh) (20 percent of the company's energy use) per year.

In this latest round of Rural Energy for America funding, the USDA has announced $285 million toward rural renewable energy infrastructure across 46 states, including Oklahoma.

https://www.kosu.org/local-news/2022...nergy-projects

__________

*Just for fun.*


Emily Atkin - If you let any story cut through all the Twitter noise today, please let it be this:

At least six local news websites across Alabama and Florida have been secretly taking payments from power companies to run stories attacking clean energy + other policies

In the Southeast, power company money flows to news sites that attack their critics https://www.npr.org/2022/12/19/11437...onsulting-firm

----------


## David48atTD

*Bi-Directional EV Charger*

----------


## S Landreth

World record for solar energy broken in 'really big leap' for renewable energy

Scientists have set a new world record for the efficiency of solar cells, marking a really big leap forward for renewable energy.

A team from Helmholtz Zentrum Berlin (HZB) has succeeded in converting 32.5 percent of solar radiation into electrical energy using a new type of tandem cell technology.

The design featured a bottom cell made of silicon  a material typically used in conventional solar panels  along with a thin top cell made of the so-called miracle material perovskite.

This is a really big leap forward that we didnt foresee a few months ago, said Professor Steve Albrecht from HZB.

We are very excited about the new value as it shows that perovskite/silicon tandem technology has great promise to contribute to a sustainable energy supply.

The record, independently verified by the European Solar Test Installation (ESTI) in Italy, beat the previous record set in October by a substantial 1 percent. For comparison: The current efficiency record for conventional silicon-based cells is around 22 percent.

__________


The breakthrough of solar panels could lead to cheaper renewable energy

After a scientific breakthrough, cheaper solar panels could be on the way.

Using improved halide perovskite  a man-made material with repeating cube-shaped crystals  instead of silicon could lead to lower-cost devices that are better able to withstand light and heat, according to researchers led by the University of California, Los Angeles (UCLA). .

Solar power still accounts for a little less than 3% of all electricity generated in the US, in large part due to the high cost of producing solar panels.

One way to reduce production costs would be to develop solar cells that use less expensive materials than todays silicon-based models, the researchers claim. To achieve this, some engineers have turned their attention to halide perovskite, a type of man-made material with repeating crystals shaped like cubes.

In theory, perovskite-based solar cells could be made from raw materials that cost less and are more readily available than silicon; They could also be made with less energy and a simpler manufacturing process.

Cost is a major barrier to more widespread adoption of nuclear power (Yang Lab/UCLA)

Renewable energy is critical, said UCLA professor Yang Yang. Perovskite will change the game because it can be mass-produced in a way silicon cannot, and weve identified an additive that will make the material better.

A stumbling block was that perovskite breaks down under the influence of light and heat  particularly problematic for devices designed to generate energy from the sun.

But the UCLA team has devised a way to use perovskite in solar cells while protecting it from the conditions that lead to its degradation. In a recent study published in Nature Materials, scientists added small amounts of ions  electrically charged atoms  of a metal called neodymium directly to perovskite.

Not only did they find that the expanded perovskite was much more durable when exposed to light and heat, but that it was also more efficient at converting light into electricity.

The ions tend to move through the perovskite like cars on the highway, and that causes the material to break down, Zhao said. Using neodymium, we identified a roadblock to slow traffic and protect the material.

__________


West Virginia Poultry Farm Equipped With 1,400 Solar Panels

A West Virginia poultry farm is now equipped with 1,400 solar panels, the largest such system so far in the state, a company said.

Solar Holler said it installed the panels at Oak Tree Farm in Hardy County. The company partnered with Davis Hill Development, Skyview Ventures and West Virginia Poultry Partners on the project, which will provide the farm with 941,371 kilowatt hours of energy per year.

Thirty-party power purchase agreements allow companies like Solar Holler to own and operate a solar panel system while the farm reaps the benefits of low-cost fixed utility rates and clean energy.

The farm will see a 10% reduction in the cost of its electricity and the solar panel system will allow for expanded operations, Shepherdstown-based Solar Holler said in a statement Tuesday.

We are thrilled to have reached our latest milestone, building and turning on the largest solar system in West Virginia history.″ Solar Holler founder and CEO Dan Conant said.

___________


Commencement of Commercial Operation of the Offshore Wind Farm Project at Akita Port and Noshiro Port in Akita Prefecture

Marubeni is pleased to announce that it started commercial operation based on the feed-in tariff program for renewable energy (hereinafter, FIT) at the Noshiro Port Offshore Wind Farm on December 22, 2022.

The Akita Port Offshore Wind Farm is currently under commissioning work and its commercial operation based on FIT is expected in due course. AOW plans to operate and maintain the Offshore Wind Farms for 20 years with its basis located at Noshiro Port.

Marubeni was selected as the potential main owner and operator of Akita Prefectures Public Offering for the Offshore Wind Farm Project for the purpose of expanding the introduction of renewable energy and industrial development on February 5, 2015. Thereafter, Marubeni established AOW (in which the Joint Business Partners have also decided to invest), carried out a feasibility study, and reached a decision to implement the Offshore Wind Farm Project in February 2020.

Since the start of construction in February 2020, though there have been various restrictions under the COVID-19 crisis, the installation of a total of 33 wind turbines at Akita Port and Noshiro Port was completed in September 2022, and commercial operation has been achieved almost on the original schedule.

Marubeni set the Marubeni Long-Term Vision on Climate Change in March 2021 and positions Green Strategy as one of the basic principles to enhance corporate value in its Mid-Term Management Strategy GC2024. The company will take a progressive approach to expand its renewable energy business by making the most of its experience of the Offshore Wind Farm Project.

Outline of the Offshore Wind Farm Project:

Site Location: Akita Port and Noshiro Port in Akita Prefecture
Installed Capacity: Approximately 140MW
Project Cost: 100 billion Japanese Yen
Generation Type: Bottom-fixed offshore wind farm

___________


Aptera - the 1,000 Mile Range EV That Will Change Everything

 
Aptera Motors is making a 1,000 mile range EV. This is an ambitious project, but if they can pull it off, they'll have an EV that is unrivaled in terms of range and efficiency.

Aptera Motors is making a 1,000 mile range EV and this is going to change everything. It's one of the most unique vehicles you will ever see and its efficiency blows every other EV out of the water.

A 1,000 mile range EV is unheard of today as the average is anywhere between 200 to 300 miles, with higher end EVs at around 400 miles of range. How is Aptera able to produce an EV with so much range?

The answer is pretty simple. They've created a lightweight EV that has 3 wheels, which reduced friction on the ground. They've also made the weight of the EV about 50% of the average weighted EV. They've also added solar panels to be built into the EV, further increasing range.

These innovations are what allows Aptera to sell a 1,000 mile range EV. I think many people are going to order one of these to see how they do. Sandy Munro sees Aptera doing very well and that by 2028, there will be 50% EVs and 50% gas cars.

When you look at buying an Aptera EV, you have to realize the cost of it. The lowest end model will be sold for $25,900. This is with a range of 250 miles. This is a very small and simple EV.

The 400 range model has a base cost of $29,800. The 600 mile range Aptera has a range of $34,600 and the 1,000 mile range version costs $44,900. A young person who has home charging will be able to afford the $25,900 EV.

You can also add solar panels to the roof, dashboard, hood, and rear hatch for $900. There are solar panels on the roof and dashboard for free. These solar panels will help keep the car charged while driving or while parked outside.



 
___________


Jaguar I-TYPE 6 has finished the official pre-season tests


Jaguar TCS Racing's new Jaguar I-TYPE 6 finished the official pre-season testing for the 2023 ABB FIA Formula E World Championship. Mitch Evans and Sam Bird tested the new Gen3 racing car for five days at Spain's Circuit Ricardo Tormo race track.

Less than a month before the season started in Mexico City, the Jaguar I-TYPE 6 made its first appearance on the racetrack, and the drivers showed off the new designs in their own cars.

During the eight rounds of testing, the new race car taught the Jaguar TCS Racing team a lot about how to make it lighter, faster, and more efficient. With a front drive train, new tires, and more regenerative braking power than ever, the tests gave the team a great chance to learn more about the race car and figure out how to set it up best.

Since the same two drivers were on the Jaguar TCS Racing team as last year, the experienced pair could focus on getting used to the new car. During the five days of testing, the drivers went more than 1,500 kilometers. This is the same distance from Gaydon, UK, where Jaguar TCS Racing is based, to Monaco.

Mitch Evans, a driver from New Zealand, came in third in the third free practice session and qualifying. Mitch and Sam had the fastest overall lap times with the new maximum power of 300 kW in the fifth test round.

https://media.jaguar.com/news/2022/1...-race-car-ever - https://www.electrichunter.com/ev-ne...e-season-tests

----------


## S Landreth

Texas led the country in new renewable energy projects last year

Texas led the country in building new renewable energy projects last year, according to a report released this week by the American Clean Power Association, continuing a promising trend in a state thats largely dependent on planet-warming fossil fuels.

Texas installed 7,352 megawatts of new wind, solar and energy installation projects in 2021, significantly outpacing California, which installed 2,697 megawatts of storage projects. Oklahoma, Florida and New Mexico were the other top producing states.

Texas also surpassed other states in the amount of storage it has under construction or in advanced development, reaching nearly 20,000 megawatts, followed by California at nearly 14,000 megawatts.

Texas is experiencing a rise in renewable energy deployment not necessarily due to concerns over human-caused climate change, but rather because of the low costs of renewable energy sources like solar and wind development.

Republicans for decades have overseen the the energy sector in Texas, which still ranks 10th in the country for fossil fuel consumption, as nearly 90% of its energy is derived from fossil fuels and only about 7% derived from renewable sources.

Texas has avoided federal regulation by establishing its own power grid thats nearly cut off from the rest of the country. During a winter storm in 2021, the system collapsed amid a surge in demand and frozen utility plants, which then increased energy prices and triggered the states worst blackouts in decades.

During the states grid failure, Gov. Greg Abbott, along with other conservative state leaders, falsely blamed the outages on renewable energy sources like wind and solar. However, most of the outages stemmed from problems with limited natural gas production and frozen supplies at natural gas, coal and nuclear facilities, and not from solar and wind failures.

______________


GM Sales Rise To 2.3 Million Vehicles In 2022 As EV Sales Soar

Shares of General Motors Co. rallied Wednesday, after the automaker reported U.S. fourth-quarter and 2022 vehicle sales that rose from a year ago, as a big jump in electric vehicle sales provided a boost.

The company delivered 623,261 vehicles in the last three months of 2022, up 41.4% from a year ago. Among GMs brands, Chevrolet sales jumped 43.3% to 413,560 vehicles, GMC sales grew 42.3% to 143,645 vehicles and Cadillac sales soared 74.8% to 39,135 vehicles, while Buick vehicle sales fell 6.5% to 26,921.

Among GMs electrified vehicles, Bolt EV and Bolt EUV (electrified utility vehicle) sales totaled 16,108 in the fourth quarter, up from 25 vehicles a year ago, while 72 Hummer EV Pickups sold after only 1 sold a year ago and 86 Cadillac LYRIQs sold versus zero last year.

That brought total 2022 vehicle sales to 2.274 million, up 2.5% from a year ago, as Chevrolet sales rose 5.6%, GMC sales were up 7.3% and Cadillac sales increased 13.9% to offset a 42.4% drop in Buick sales.

In EVs, Bolt EV and Bold EUV sales rose 53.5% to 38,120 vehicles, while Hummer EV Pickup sales jumped to 854 from 1 in 2021 and 122 Cadillac LYRIQs were sold versus none in 2021.

The company said it expects Bolt EV and Bolt EUV production to increase to more than 70,000 units in 2023, and expects LYRIQ production to also increase. GM said it expects to launch three Chevrolet EVs in 2023.

GMs stock rose 2.9% in midday trading Wednesday, after tacking on 0.5% to start 2023 on Tuesday. The gains come after the stock plunged 42.6% in 2022, the worst yearly performance since it plummeted 45.0% in 2011.

We see opportunities to grow our EV market share with nine all-electric models on sales, expand our truck leadership with four new Chevrolet and GMC heavy-duty and midsize pickups and win new customers with the affordable and stylish 2024 Chevrolet Trax, which is the best entry-level vehicle we have ever built, said Steve Carlisle, president of GM North America.

___________


Tata Tiago EV to get THESE features: Will be cheapest electric car from Indian automaker

Soon, Tata Tiago EV will make its entry into the Indian market with a high-voltage setup and a host of features that are not available on its sedan counterpart.

Tata Motors has confirmed to launch another electric car in the Indian market, and this time around, it is a hatchback. No, it isnt the Altroz EV, it is the Tata Tiago EV instead. The company has showcased the Altroz EV a couple of times, but it is now preparing to launch the Tiagos electrified version in the Indian market soon. The Tata Tiago EV will officially be unveiled on September 28, and it will be the most affordable electric car of the homegrown brand. In fact, it will be the first-ever Indian-made high-voltage electric hatchback.

Tata Tiago EV Features

The Tiago EV will come loaded to the gills, with cruise control, regenerative braking, and driving mode on board. Expect a touchscreen infotainment system and a sound system from Harman in the Tata Tiago EV electric hatchback. Keyless entry, automatic climate control, power ORVMs, an all-digital instrument cluster, and a slew of passive safety measures will also be included.

Tata Tiago EV Styling

The Tiago EV will resemble the ICE model rather closely on the outside, with a few minor differences. As with the Nexon EV and Tigor EV, the hatchback's chrome highlights will be swapped out for Teal Blue inserts. The Tata Tiago EV will also have a closed grille with the "EV" badging. The major part of the design will remain unchanged. Teal accents will also be used within the cabin in place of the piano black and chrome finishes. In order to give the EV appeal inside as well, the upholstery might also feature the tri-arrow design in the same blue colour.

Tata Tiago EV Specs

The Tiago EV is most likely to use the same drivetrain as its sedan counterpart. A 55 kW motor and a 26 kWh battery pack are likely to be used on the Tiago EV. According to claims, this configuration will offer a range of about 300 kilometres after a full charge.

Tata Tiago EV Price

Prices for the Tata Tiago EV might start at around Rs 9 lakh, ex-showroom. The top-spec trim should cost between Rs 12 to Rs 13 lakh. It's interesting that it won't encounter any competition in our market.

_____________



Australia: Gradually Embracing Renewable Energy

In recent years, Australia has made significant strides towards increasing its reliance on renewable energy sources. As of 2022, the country has made significant 40% progress in transitioning from fuel fossils, specifically coal and gas, towards renewable options such as solar, wind, and hydroelectric power.

Victoria has started shutting down all coal-fired power facilities over the next ten years and replacing them with sustainable energy sources to safeguard the local populations and prevent the worst impacts of climate change.


 
Main drivers of the shift

One of the main drivers of this shift has been the falling cost of renewable technologies. As solar and wind power have become increasingly affordable, more and more households and businesses have begun to switch to these clean energy sources. This has led to a surge in the installation of solar panels and wind turbines across the country and has contributed to a significant increase in the amount of renewable energy generated in Australia.

In addition to the falling cost of renewables, there has also been a growing recognition of the need to address climate change and reduce carbon emissions. This has led to the Australian governments adoption of more ambitious renewable energy targets and the implementation of policies designed to encourage the adoption of clean energy technologies.

----------


## S Landreth

White House touts biggest single investment in U.S. solar energy by Korean company 

Korean solar power company Q CELLS will spend over $2.5 billion to expand its Dalton, Ga., facility, the largest one-time investment in solar manufacturing in U.S. history, Biden administration officials announced Tuesday.

White House officials projected the expansion, as well as a separate facility to be built northwest of Atlanta, will create about 2,500 jobs in the state.

Tomorrows announcement will have a tangible impact for Georgia workers and Georgias growing green economy, Sen. Raphael Warnock (D-Ga.) told reporters on a call Tuesday.

The Biden administration has frequently emphasized the role of private-sector investment in achieving its renewable-energy goals, which include a target of reducing greenhouse gas emissions by half by 2030.

The White House touted what it says are more than $25 billion in investments in Georgia alone for renewable energy and electric vehicle manufacturing, including a $5.5 billion Hyundai plant near Savannah, a joint venture between Hyundai and SK On for a $5 billion EV battery plant and a $178 million Energy Department grant to Solvay to manufacture battery components in Augusta.

Hanwhas Q CELLS investment will create thousands of good-paying jobs in Georgia, many of which wont require a four-year degree, President Biden said in a statement. It will bring back our supply chains so we arent reliant on other countries, lower the cost of clean energy, and help us combat the climate crisis. And, it will ensure that we manufacture cutting-edge, solar technology here at home. Its a win for workers, consumers, and our climate.

____________


Japanese researchers begin study into electricity generation from snow

Researchers in the city of Aomori have begun to study how to generate electricity from snow, with the aim of securing a renewable energy source to cover potential power shortages.

The city of Aomori, which sees heavy snow every year, started a trial in a swimming pool at an abandoned elementary school in December to explore the feasibility of producing energy by utilizing the temperature difference between stored snow and the surrounding air.

In the joint project, local information technology startup Forte Co. and the University of Electro-Communications in Tokyo are looking to power a turbine with energy produced when liquid cooled by stored snow is then vaporized by the heat of the surrounding air.

Electricity generation using stored snow has recently drawn attention as an environmentally friendly, low-cost and safe power source.

In Aomori, large volumes of snow are dumped into the sea and elsewhere after being collected by snowplows and trucks. In the previous fiscal year that ended last March, snow removal costs ballooned to a record ¥5.9 billion.

Snow has been treated as a nuisance but we can put it to good use, a city official said.

On Dec. 16, around 10 Forte workers placed insulating materials inside the pool to keep the piled-up snow cold.

Further research into preserving snow as well as into the amount of electricity that could be generated will then be conducted before power production begins in the spring.

According to Forte, challenges include finding a large-scale facility to store snow as well as securing heated air during the winter.

To obtain a large temperature difference, the company will consider using heat from hot springs.

It is a renewable energy source unique to a region with heavy snow. It will also lead to creating a new industry, said Jun Kasai, the head of Forte.

___________


UBC breaks ground on $23 million renewable energy hub

Test bed showcases clean energy solutions  receives $5.6 million funding from Ministry of Energy, Mines and Low Carbon Innovation

A new $23 million renewable energy hub will transform an entire city block at the University of British Columbia into a smart energy district, including the provinces first-ever hydrogen refuelling station for light- and heavy-duty vehicles.

It will also include the addition of a solar array, as well as intelligent charging infrastructure for electric vehicles.

This is an exciting moment for UBC, said Prof. Santa J. Ono, UBC president and vice- chancellor. In the face of a growing climate crisis, we are mobilizing even more of our institutional education, research and innovation capacity to pursue climate solutions. This renewable energy hub is an important piece, and we are truly grateful to our partners in government and industry who helped bring it to life.

The project is supported by the Ministry of Energy, Mines and Low Carbon Innovation, which today announced $5.6 million in low-carbon fuel standard credits for the project.

In order to realize our CleanBC climate goals, we must invest in innovative energy solutions, like UBCs renewable energy hub, said Bruce Ralston, Minister of Energy, Mines and Low Carbon Innovation. B.C. is well positioned to become a world leader in clean energy, and this project demonstrates the excellent potential right here in the Lower Mainland.

Other funding was provided by the Canada Foundation for Innovation, BC Knowledge Development Fund, Natural Resources Canada, Western Economic Diversification Canada and industry partners.

_____________

EU 'installs 15GW of wind in 2022'

The EU installed 15GW of new wind farms in 2022, a third more than 2021, according to WindEurope. 

This increase in new installations is an encouraging result given the overlapping challenges the industry faced in 2022, the representative body said.

In terms of new capacity installed Germany, Sweden and Finland are leading the way, followed by Spain and France.

WindEurope found that 90% of the new wind capacity was onshore wind, which were nearly all in new greenfield sites.

However, it said that 15GW still falls significantly short of what Europe needs to build to deliver on its climate and energy security targets.

The shortfall is largely due to permitting bottlenecks, with 80GW of wind energy projects are currently stuck in permitting procedures across Europe.
In addition, in the first 11 months of 2022 the total new investments in wind farms in the EU covered only 12GW of new capacity.

WindEurope chief executive Giles Dickson said: "15GW new wind in 2022 is not too bad given the challenges faced last year by Europes wind industry.

'Its not enough for the EUs energy targets, but Governments know the latter can only be achieved if they simplify the permitting rules and procedures  and there are now signs of progress on this.

"Less encouraging is the slowdown in investments in new wind farms. Confusion about electricity market rules is turning investors away.

"The EU must make Europe an attractive place for renewables investments again."

______________


PM Kusum Yojana: Now Install Solar Pumps with Government Assistance

Pradhan Mantri Kisan Urja Suraksha evam Utthan Mahaabhiyan (PM KUSUM Yojana) was launched by the Ministry of New and Renewable Energy (MNRE). The motive of this scheme is the installation of solar pumps and grid-connected solar and other renewable power plants in the country.

Many farmers face difficulty in irrigating their farms due to lack of rainfall. Moreover, equipment running through diesel or electricity increases the cost of cultivation. To solve this problem, the government launched PM Kusum Yojana. 

Pradhan Mantri Kisan Urja Suraksha evam Utthan Mahaabhiyan (PM Kusum Yojana) was launched by the Ministry of New and Renewable Energy (MNRE). The objective of this scheme is to increase farmers' income, provide reliable source for irrigation & de-dieselise the agriculture sector.

This government scheme is one of the biggest initiatives with the aim to provide clean energy to more than 10 crore farmers in the country.

What are the Components of PM Kusum?

Component A- Setting up of 10,000 MW of Decentralized Ground/ Stilt Mounted Grid Connected Solar or other Renewable Energy-based Power Plants.

Component B- Installation of 17.50 Lakh Stand-alone Solar Agriculture Pumps

Component C- Solarization of 10 lakh Grid Connected Agriculture Pumps

_____________


Wind Farms on Lake Michigan part of plan to go from Rust Belt to Green Belt

Renewable energy. Federal money. Local jobs. Illinois lawmakers are calling the Rust Belt to Green Belt program a win-win-win.

The idea is to build offshore wind ports. State Rep. Edgar Gonzalez (DChicago) said hes totally here for it.

In short, its a very good thing, its about d--- time that we do this, and Im very excited that were able to bring good jobs to the Southeast Side of Chicago  hopefully across the whole shore, Gonzalez said. Inflation and the energy crisis [have] been affecting everybody. Its a matter of investing in future generations by investing in this current generation.

State Sen. Robert Peters (DChicago) said the plan would see Illinois take advantage of federal money to jumpstart the offshore wind pilot project, which Peters added would bring thousands of quality jobs to Black and brown communities on the Southeast Side.

We saw the smokestacks and steel mills go down and yet those communities arent given the jobs that they deserve and that they need, Peters said. This is an opportunity for us to re-engage an industrial revolution that is built on a dream.

Peters said when he first heard about the plan to build offshore wind farms in Lake Michigan, he thought this could be a way to go from Rust Belt to Green Belt.

https://www.audacy.com/wbbm780/news/...reen-belt-plan

_________


Sony and Honda unveil EV prototype called Afeela



Sony and Honda unveiled their new electric vehicle prototype called Afeela on Wednesday at the Consumer Electronics Show.

Sony Honda Mobility CEO Yasuhide Mizuno revealed few details about the prototype, but showcased its more than 40 sensors inside and outside of the car that will help the vehicle detect other objects on the road.

Afeela represents our concept of an interaction relationship where people feel the sensation of interactive mobility, he said.

Epic Games, the developer behind the popular game Fortnite, and semiconductor company Qualcomm will work with Sony Honda mobility on the project.

Sony will take orders in the first half of 2025 and the first shipment is expected in the spring of 2026.

Along the front of the car, there is a narrow display screen that Sony called the media bar. During the announcement, Sony showcased how the display screen can light up with different announcements and colors to allow people to interact with others outside of the vehicle.

https://edition.cnn.com/2023/01/04/t...ela/index.html - https://thehill.com/changing-america...called-afeela/

----------

